# Der Touren-Verabrede-Thread



## Heggele (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte mir, ist vielleicht ne Idee, sowas mal ins Leben zu rufen...

Und da mach ich gleich mal den Anfang:
Werde heute mit allerhöchster Wahrscheinlichkeit noch unterwegs sein. Wer hat Lust, sich anzuschließen? Zwischen Velmerstot und Bielefeld ist mir eigentlich alles recht.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Tour Tipp:

Zitat:
Oktober 2009
So.11.10. 1. CTF "Durch den Stemweder Berg" RSC
CTF = Country-Tourenfahren
ist die breitensportliche Variante des Tourenfahrens mit dem Geländerad (ATB, MTB), die jenseits des öffentlichen Straßenverkehrs durchgeführt wird.

Auf öffentlichen Feld- und Waldwegen verlaufen die Strecken. Das Naturerlebnis steht bei dieser neuen Variante im Vordergrund; und es möchte einen offensiven Beitrag gegen das "wilde" Biken quer durch Wald und Flur leisten.

Start: 09:00-11:00 Sporthalle Wehdem
Am Schulzentrum, 32351 Stemwede-Wehdem
km: 63/38/26 Punkte: 3/2/1
Info: [email protected] RSC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Oktober 2009)

du immer mit deiner werbung. 

da kann ich ja mal starres hardtail durchs gelände jagen.
und vielleicht sogar mit neuer 2fach kurbel.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn schon eine MTB veranstaltung bei uns im norden ist dan unterstüze ich sie auch  hehe


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

Wörd


----------



## JENSeits (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab hier mal meine Tourplanung für das Ende des nächsten Sommers kunt getan 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426423

vielleicht kann mir da ja jmd helfen 


LG Jens


----------



## Klappenkarl (14. Oktober 2009)

Morgen früh, Wasserbehälter unterhalb vom Fernsehturm Porta starten meine Frau und ich Richtung Rinteln. Wollen ein paar Kilometer zusammenstrampeln. Um 1030 Uhr soll es losgehen. Wer es gerne ruhig angeht und kein Problem mit einer Anfängerin hat, einfach melden.


----------



## diko (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wenn es noch möglich ist, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Komme einfach mal um 1030 Uhr zum Wasserbehälter.

Gruß Dietrich


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. Oktober 2009)

diko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn es noch möglich ist, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Komme einfach mal um 1030 Uhr zum Wasserbehälter.
> 
> Gruß Dietrich



Haben es leider nicht ganz auf 1030 geschafft, sorry!


----------



## diko (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Klappenkarl,

kein Problem, habe noch einige Zeit gewartet und bin dann alleine nach Rinteln (Waldkater) gefahren. Gibt ja wrklich schöne Wege im Wesergebirge, fahre sonst immer zwischen Wallücke und Saurierspuren. Da brauch ich dann kein Auto und fahre von zu Hause mit dem Rad los. 

Gruß Dietrich


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Oktober 2009)

was für saurierspuren?

bin von porta bis lübbecke unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (15. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> was für saurierspuren?
> 
> bin von porta bis lübbecke unterwegs.



Weiiiiter fahren als Lübbecke 

Kahle Wart, Neue Mühle, Nonnenstein, Grüner See, dann kommen langsam die Saurierfährten.....

Das sind einfach versteinerte Fußabdrücke von unseren ausgestorbenen Freunden von früher. Guck mal beii googleearth nach. Da gibt es Fotos , glaube ich...

Der Bereich ist jedenfalls immer ne Tour wert... zurück übern Limberg mit einem kleinen DH über die Fliegerquellen!! Sehr nett und zu empfehlen!!

Aloha


----------



## diko (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,



> was für saurierspuren?



Hier der Track Struckhof-Saurierspuren


----------



## Jimmy (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
möchte heute Abend noch jemand in Bad Oeynhausen oder Bad Salzuflen ne kleine Runde drehen? So gegen 17.30 oder evtl. etwas eher?


----------



## Jimmy (23. Oktober 2009)

Neuer Versuch:
Morgen (Samstag) ca ab 11 Uhr. Ort wieder Wiehengebirge oder Bad Salzuflen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Deister Koffer (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo
Ich werde Morgen wohl von Minden aus in den Süntel zu den Hohnsteinen fahren und zurück .Werde locker unterwegs sein, wenn jemand mit möchte, sollte derjenige sich bei mir melden oder hier ,,werden so ca 100km .
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2009)

wann willst du los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (24. Oktober 2009)

ich würde auch gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (24. Oktober 2009)

Mist, müssen zu Schwiegereltern....


----------



## Deister Koffer (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi 
habe euch grad meine Adresse Zugeschickte !
mit Tel .Bin Zeitlich offen aber, liber etwas früher wird ja schnell dunkel 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Deister Koffer


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Oktober 2009)

war ne schöne runde heute, auch wenn ihr beide in einer anderen klasse fahrt.

habe mal etwas in den ergebnisslisten der letzten jahre geguckt ... nicht schlecht!


----------



## Deister Koffer (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi 
Aber du bist doch gut mitgekommen !
Ich fand das Super!!! Wetter passte auch ,besser gehst doch gar nicht!
Wenn du mal wider fahren möchtest, einfach melden!
Deister Koffer


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Oktober 2009)

hab mir auch alle mühe gegeben.
auf dem rückweg fehlte bergauf einfach die kraft.

aber besser als nur zu bummeln!


----------



## Hundebein (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Wollt morgen ne schöne Runde drehen! Start wird die Sparrenburg in Bielefeld sein. Wollt gegen 14°° los.

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen^^ Vielleicht kriegen wir ja ne kleine Truppe zusammen!


----------



## Hundebein (2. November 2009)

Auch in dem Fred: 

2. Versuch! Kommenden Samstag (07.11.09) um 11°° an der Sparrenburg!
Wer hat Lust und kennt vielleicht sogar eine schöne Route? Bin für jeden Spaß zu haben.

Grüße!


----------



## Jimmy (20. November 2009)

Hi,
wollen morgen um 11:45 ab Bad Oeynhausen/Bergkirchen eine Trailrude Richtung Denkmal fahren. Falls wer mit möchte, einfach melden.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. November 2009)

binde dir ne antenne ans rad, damit du in dem laub auch gesehen wirst.

war heute unterwegs und teilweise ist es schon recht heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (20. November 2009)

Ich will auch wieder


----------



## Jimmy (20. November 2009)

Ist doch geil, Laubtrails surfen 
Erinnert mich immer schwer an Tiefschneefahren


----------



## JENSeits (27. November 2009)

So Leute ich darf morgen wieder fahren. Allerdings nur langsam und Kannweg. Wenn jmd Lust hat sich dem Maurice.LK und mir anzuschließen, kann das gerne tun. Auch wenn man nur ne Runde labert. 

Strecke :  Lübbecke über Kammweg nach Pr. Oldendorf

Zeit:        Mittags bis max. 17:00

Tempo:    langsam


Leider muss ich aufpassen, das ich mir jetzt ent das Schlüsselbein wieder breche .. dann wirds ganz rausgeschnitten und es gibt Metall-Tuning


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (2. Januar 2010)

wie fährt hier keiner und sucht Gesellschaft?


----------



## JENSeits (5. Januar 2010)

da sich das ganze gerade im anderen Thred entwickelt poste ich mal nur den Link 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438718


----------



## JENSeits (8. Januar 2010)

evtl sperren die mrogen alle wege druchn wald sprich übern berg
in oldendrof stehen schon überall absperrungen aufm bürgersteig 

vorsicht ist glaube ich angebracht, past auf euch auf


----------



## poekelz (12. Januar 2010)

Ist denn jetzt überhaupt jemand am Wochenende im Wiehen unterwegs gewesen und kann über den Zustand der Wege berichten?

Rodeln ging im Reesberg jedenfalls richtig gut!

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2010)

so ich zieh mir mal was auism finger, damit hier wieder was passendes steht 

ich bin gestern wieder ausm krankenhaus gekommen und wollte hallo sagen, ich wäre dafür so in 3 wochen ca nen treffen zumachen. alle oben am warturm die hinkommen möchten oder so. vielleicht aber auch erst später, wenn der von chucky besagte "flache-trail" repariert ist


----------



## poekelz (5. März 2010)

Am 27. März - das wäre ja dann "in drei Wochen" könnte man drüber nachdenken - auf nen Riegel am Wartturm lol2

Ich werde mich mit Traileinlagen allerdings zurückhalten (müssen), da ich die Eröffnung meiner persönlichen Kurzehosen-Saison ein paar Tage später auf Malle nicht gefährden möchte.

Genaueres können wir ja kurz vorher noch hier klar machen.

ALOHA
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2010)

Wie ich heute erfahren hab, müssen Extrembelastungen (dazu zählen z.b. Liegestütz) noch 6-7 Wochen warten, davon lass ich mir das Straßenfahren aber nicht verderben. Ich denke dann kommen die abgefahrenen Reifen drauf und ich mach den RR'lern mal Dampf 

Aber das soll dem Treffen nicht im Weg stehen, nur der DH wird wohl nichts ... das wird die Waldautobahn werden ...


LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. März 2010)

Hallo.
Was für Trails findet man am besagten Wartturm vor?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (5. März 2010)

im Vergleich zu euren sind das Trailchen, eher singletrails. auf denen reicht es, wenn man mit 10mm unterwegs ist, auf dem anderen sind 160 völlig genügend. also eher langweiliger für fr & dh'ler, aber das heist nicht das ihr nicht willkommen seid!

Sonst schreib mir ne PN oder schreib mich bei ICQ an, dann schick ich dir Bildchen


----------



## poekelz (6. März 2010)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Was für Trails findet man am besagten Wartturm vor?
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Wartturm ist der Startpunkt für 2 gute Trails.

1. der Flache (hat bestimmt auch einen Namen) - den kennt Jens genauer.

2. der Flow-Trail - erst steiler Single dann in Gefälle und Untergrund wechselnder Trail mit viel Flow ca. 2km lang bis fast zum KKH Lübbecke. Zwischendruch Wurzeln, Baumslalom, Senke mit Gegenkompression, Kicker (gibt´s die noch?) und einer schönen Dirt-sektion (Devils Playground).

Ein Freerider ist da vielleicht unterfordert, aber mit nem AM oder ED ist das echt OK.

...morgen mal schauen, ob man den auch bei Schnee fahren kann 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2010)

Klar kann man den auch bei Schnee fahren 

Den ersten Kicker haben se abgerissen, der zweite wurde zum Northshore verändert, allerdings wurde das entfernt. Material liegt aber noch im Krater dahinter  

Was meinst du mit Devil's PLayground? Die Bombenkrater?  Ich fahr nach den Trimm-Dich-Pfaden immer links rum und dann ca. 500m bis man den Trail an den "Teich" fahren kann, macht ihr das genauso? Man sollte sich wirklich mal treffen 


Zu dem "flachen" Trail, ich schreib dir nachher mal ne PN wenn ich dran denke, erinner mich am besten dran


----------



## chucki_bo (6. März 2010)

Devils Playground sind möglicherweise Bombenkrater - kann sein, keine Ahnung- auf jeden Fall ist es das letzte kurze Stück bis zum Trimm-Dich-Pfad. Wie gesagt, kleine Sektion mit steilen Rampen ... 

Ab da fahren wir allerdings rechts runter. Der Trimm-Dich-Pfad ist dann ja eher eine Waldautobahn, allerdings seeeeeehr schnell (wenn keine Wanderer da sind..). Am Ende mit blockiertem H-Rad eine Linkskurve runter zum Waldrand. Dann bist da aber auch wirklich ganz unten ... Ab da den Wanderweg an der Quelle vorbei bis zum Kamm. 

Der Flowtrail heißt Flowtrail, weil es eben von oben bis unten (nur kurz unterbrochen) in einem Rutsch prima zu fahren ist. Und zwar mt verschiedensten Untergrund- und Fahrtechnik-Passagen.

Ich meine für AM und ED ist das einer der besten hier in der Gegend.

Ähnlich gut ist aber auch der Trail an den Fliegerquellen (weiter Richtung Limberg / Rödinghausen).

Es gibt viel zu sehen und zu fahren hier!

stay tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (6. März 2010)

mich würde es freun mit dir ne Runde zudrehen bzw. mit ner großen Gruppe bei gutem Wetter. Großes Treffen und entspanntes fahren =) das muss man dann mal sehen, mirwäre es am liebsten damit ein wenig zuwarten, bis ich wieder fit bin. Das soll euch aber nicht abhalten! Ich pflege dann das Forum


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. März 2010)

@ Jenseits und poekelz:

Danke für die Auskünfte.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Jimmy (14. März 2010)

Passt vielleicht am besten hier rein:

1. Ist zufäiig die Gruppe hier, die wir heute Wiehengebirge bei der Lutternschen Egge getreoffen haben? Einer hatte ein schwarz-gelbes Scoot Spark. Fahrt ihr öfter in dem Gebiet? Suche wen, wo ich mich für längere Touren ab und an mal anhängen kann ;-)

2. eine Bitte an alle: Haltet auf den Trails doch bitte auch mal an und nehmt die Äste und Bäume aus dem Weg, zumindest die, die man alleine oder zu zweit gut wegbekommt. Momentan habe ich das Gefühl, als wenn das zumindest zwischen Wallücke und Wittekindsburg niemand macht.


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> 2.



bitte auch Richtung Lübbecke etc. ... ihr wollt doch auch saubere Strecken 

werde die Tage endlich wieder aufn Esel dürfen


----------



## Berrrnd (14. März 2010)

@ jimmy

guck mal bei wiehenbiker.com 
die fahren eigentlich immer samstags längere touren.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. März 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> bitte auch Richtung Lübbecke etc. ... ihr wollt doch auch saubere Strecken
> 
> werde die Tage endlich wieder aufn Esel dürfen



Leider habe ich im Bereich Lübbecke fast ausschliesslich nur umgefallene Bäume gesehen, die man bestenfalls mit Motossäge und schwerem Gerät aus dem Weg räumen kann. Das erinnert in diesem Bereich mehr an die Zeit nach Kyrill ... und da hat es bekanntlicherweise wochenlang gedauert, bis da "aufgeräumt" wurde... Ich befürchte, mit mal eben an die Seite wuppen ist das - jedenfalls hier - nicht getan... Aber was wir wegbekommen, räumen wir weg... 

Erst der Schnee ... jetzt umgefallene Bäume - Seuchensaison ...


----------



## JENSeits (14. März 2010)

Mhm ich habe da mal einen Biker aus der Nähe getroffen, der Tischler ist ..... 

Also viele Chickenways, aber vllt sind ein paar Bäume ja positiv für uns gefallen 



DANKE fürs freiräumen!


----------



## exto (20. März 2010)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Suche wen, wo ich mich für längere Touren ab und an mal anhängen kann ;-)



Heh Jimmy,

fahre morgen mit hoermann ne "längere" Runde: 

09:07 B.O. Süd. Wir wollen an der Weser und am Kanal lang bis Haste, dann E1 (vielleicht 1-2 Trails mitnehmen) über'n Deister und Süntel nach Hameln. Von da mit der Eurobahn zurück. Wir wollen allerdings G1 - Singlespeeden. Wird also eher gemütliches Tempo...


----------



## Berrrnd (20. März 2010)

wie viele km sind das ungefähr?


----------



## Jimmy (20. März 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Heh Jimmy,
> 
> fahre morgen mit hoermann ne "längere" Runde:
> 
> 09:07 B.O. Süd. Wir wollen an der Weser und am Kanal lang bis Haste, dann E1 (vielleicht 1-2 Trails mitnehmen) über'n Deister und Süntel nach Hameln. Von da mit der Eurobahn zurück. Wir wollen allerdings G1 - Singlespeeden. Wird also eher gemütliches Tempo...



Danke, bin für morgen aber leider schon verplant. Habe heute schon etwas G1/G2 gemacht.
Viel Spaß und grüße an Hoermann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. März 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wie viele km sind das ungefähr?



ooops! Hab's jetzt erst geseh'n. War'n jetzt etwa 115 km. Ich hoffe, wir haben dich jetzt nicht irgendwie hängen gelassen. Wenn du Lust hast, komm nächstes mal mit. Ist ne ganz nette Trainingsrunde. Erst 70 km Warmfahren, dann geht's zur Sache...

@jimmy: Mit uns wird das nix mehr...


----------



## Jimmy (21. März 2010)

Kriegen wir schon noch hin  
Entweder diese Woche Dienstag/ Mittwoch oder nach Ostern!


----------



## Berrrnd (21. März 2010)

@ exto
wenn, hätte ich mich noch mal gemeldet.

habe heute den tag zum aufräumen und schrauben genutzt.
der starre bomber ist so gut wie fertig, und die race-feile wird wohl zum nächsten wochenende vervollständigt.

werde die woche über mal ein paar kurze runden drehen (weser/werre, kaiser wilhelm, fernsehturm) um wieder in tritt zu kommen.
am nächsten wochenende dann auch gerne mal ne ordentliche tour.


eure tour heute hört sich ja schon sehr nett an.


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

ist zwar keine richtige Tour, aber wer hat Lust heute in Wald? Ich würde mich gleich in Richtung Lübbecke auf den Weg machen ... vielleicht möchte ja jmd mitfahren bis nach Oldendorf, kenne da nen feinen Singletrail ...


LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2010)

Ich hätte Heute am liebsten die Tour wiederholt von Gestern und euch eingeladen, aber nicht bei dem Wetter 

Alswede - Blasheim - Kahle Wart - westlich am Waldrand entlang - Schluchtenweg - Rostocker Straße - Glösinghausen - Holzhausen - Alswede. Ist eine sehr schöne, 30km-Runde. 90% Straßenanteil


----------



## Berrrnd (26. März 2010)

was ist denn mit dem wetter?

ich drehe gleich noch ne runde mit dem starren hardtail. nen bisschen durch den berg jagen.


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2010)

hier regnets, raus kann ich leider grade nicht aber wenn ich inner Stunde Feierabend mache, weiß ich näheres. Die Straße darf da nicht nass sein, sind Wurzeln für Sprünge drin und man hat ca. 70 Sachen drauf, da ist mir der Bremsweg eindeutig zulang und die Rutschgefahr zugroß  Zudem sind die Straßen teilweise verdreckt, weil das hauptsächlich Landwege sind ...


Dann dir viel Spaß =)


----------



## gooni11 (4. April 2010)

SO... Hier bin ich.
Also... Mittwoch nachmittag 15Uhr ca hätt ich Zeit!
Komme aus Lippereihe also dann treffen nicht unbedingt in Osnabrück

Und???  Was sagste..?
mfg


----------



## kris. (4. April 2010)

Osnabrück ist ja auch nicht unbedingt meine Richtung 
Ich hab schon früher Zeit, wo kann man sich denn in Lipperreihe gut treffen?
Dann bin ich auf 15 Uhr da...

kris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. April 2010)

Den "Tag der Arbeit"

E1 - Tour am 1. Mai.

Start am Bahnhof Haste (09:00h) - E1 über Deister, Süntel, Hameln, Extertal, Burg Sternberg, Lemgo - gemeinsam zurück mit der DB

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## gooni11 (5. April 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Osnabrück ist ja auch nicht unbedingt meine Richtung
> Ich hab schon früher Zeit, wo kann man sich denn in Lipperreihe gut treffen?
> Dann bin ich auf 15 Uhr da...
> 
> kris.


Moin
Tja mir egal.... wir können uns auch in Oerlinghausen treffen oder so.
Woher kommst denn ... wohin möchtest du dann ? 
UND ...was fährst du?! Ich bin eher so der CC Fahrer.

Treffen so 14.30 wär gut.. ich hab Nachtschicht und schlafe bis 13 Uhr mindestens!

ahhh.. ich seh grad ..Detmold. Was hälst du davon für den Anfang mal Sparrenburg und zurück? So übern Herrmansweg? Ganz gemütlich weg... 
mfg


----------



## kris. (5. April 2010)

Oerlinghausen und Sparrenburg klingt gut. in der Ecke kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus, dann kann ich gleich noch was dazu lernen   Bin auch XCler...
Mal grad schaun was es in Oerlinghausen markantes gibt...
Ah ja, öhm.... 14:30h am Kastanienkrug an der Holter Strasse? Was markanteres hab ich bei Google grad nicht gefunden 

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (6. April 2010)

Moin
Ok.... Mittwoch am Kastanienkrug in Oerlinghausen DIREKT AM EINGANG denn das Gebäude hat drei zugängliche Seiten.
Also ...Mittwoch...14.30 Uhr und dann ab zur Sparrenburg!
ES SEI DENN ES REGNET WIE AUS EIMERN...
mfg


----------



## kris. (6. April 2010)

Wetter sieht gut aus. Bis morgen also.

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (6. April 2010)

Jups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. April 2010)

*ACHTUND NIGHTRIDE!!!*
Wer hätte evt Lust an einem NIGHTRIDE am FREITAG ABEND..!?
Wenn es trocken ist würd ich gern Freitag Abend nach einbruch der Dunkelheit mal los!
Startpunkt irgendwo in Oerlinghausen.
Hat jemand Interesse?!
Ich fahr mit einem Arbeitskollegen zusammen... 
mfg






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gooni11 (7. April 2010)

Moin
Keiner Interesse? Das gibs ja wohl nich... los gebt euch nen Ruck..


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2010)

OK hier bin ich! Aber nicht für nen Nightride^^ Ist leider zu weit weg 

Wir sind zu 2 und fahren heute Spätnachmittag um 17:45 in Blasheim anner Kreuzung los. Von da Kahle Wart hoch und am Bergentlang Richtung Neue Mühle, dann durch den Schluchtenweg und Andere Straßen durch Glösinghausen und zurück nach Holzhausen. 
Wer möchte mit?


Lieb grüße


----------



## Deister Koffer (7. April 2010)

Hi 
Ich werde heute so ab Haddenhausen um 17:30 eine Runde fahren, wenn jemand mit möchte hier melden.Wird CC entspannt !
Gruß
Deister Koffer


----------



## gooni11 (7. April 2010)

Moin 
So...auch wieder zu Haus.
Kris und ich haben ne schöööööne Runde gedreht in gutem Tempo..(also LOCKER und nicht so gehetzt)
LEIDER haben wir vergessen nen Photo zu machen für euch.. waren zu sehr mit uns selbst beschäftigt.... 
ABER ich hab wenigsten das hier mirgebracht...
mfg
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mhxnebvfhkefubzl


----------



## kris. (7. April 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Kris und ich haben ne schöööööne Runde gedreht in gutem Tempo..(also LOCKER und nicht so gehetzt)
> LEIDER haben wir vergessen nen Photo zu machen für euch..



Nach den GPS-Daten sind wir ja mehr bergab als bergauf gefahren. Was stellen wir uns eigentlich so an? 
Zum Schluss wars doch recht knackig, vom Tönsberg bis nach Detmold war mein Tempo etwas ruhiger als vorher  Aber wenn diese und Deine anderen GPS-Daten stimmen habe ich auch mal knapp die 80km überschritten heute. Meine Beine fühlen sich aber auch so an...

Die Sache mit dem Foto war aber schon etwas  
Beim nächsten mal dann!

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (8. April 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Nach den GPS-Daten sind wir ja *mehr bergab als bergauf gefahren*. Was stellen wir uns eigentlich so an?
> Zum Schluss wars doch recht knackig, vom Tönsberg bis nach Detmold war mein Tempo etwas ruhiger als vorher  Aber wenn diese und Deine anderen GPS-Daten stimmen habe ich auch mal knapp die 80km überschritten heute. Meine Beine fühlen sich aber auch so an...
> 
> Die Sache mit dem Foto war aber schon etwas
> ...


Moin


> mehr bergab als bergauf gefahren



TATSÄCHLICH... 4hm Unterschied!



> Aber wenn diese und Deine anderen GPS-Daten stimmen


DIE stimmen verlass dich drauf... und das mit den 80km kommt schon hin.
Ich sagte ja... ''wie ..? Ich dachte du kommst mit dem Auto nach Oelinghausen''
Ich wusste schon wie der Tag für dich endet...


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2010)

Verabredet euch zu spontanen Ausfahrten!


----------



## No_Limits (17. April 2010)

Moin zusammen - hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Sonntag Nachmittag - so gegen 15 / 15.30 Uhr im Wiehengebirge (Treffpunkt Kahle-Wart) oder so?
Das Wetter soll ja granatenstark sein


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2010)

Ich bin gleich auf dem Weg nach Eilhausen am Kanal entlang. Werde dann mit einer Freundin den Wald "erkunden" und ein wenig plaudern: Einen Weg für den Rückweg suche ich noch, sollte eigentlich nicht im dunkeln sein. Wenn jmd unterwegs ist, bitte melden unter 0151/********(frag nach)... habe flat ins festnetz und t-mobile - kann also zurückrufen ... nummer werde ich nachher hier wieder rauslöschen 


Morgen komm ich wohl mit 



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No_Limits (17. April 2010)

schön!  die genaue Uhrzeit für morgen können wir ja noch abmachen  Tel. hast DU ja


----------



## PowerJoe (17. April 2010)

Ich bin morgen wohl irgentwann in Bielefeld am Sender unterwegs.
Wer auch vor hat da zu fahren kann mich ja mal anschreiben.


----------



## gooni11 (17. April 2010)

Moin
Ich würd gern ab frühem Nachmittag ab Oerlinghausen oder naher Umgebung mal loseiern in IRGEND ne Richtung...
*MTB CC...*
jemand Interesse... gern Richtung Hermann ODER Sparrenburg.

*KRIS......?! *Ich rufe...!!

HAAAALOOOOOO...



> Ich bin morgen wohl irgentwann in Bielefeld am Sender unterwegs.
> Wer auch vor hat da zu fahren kann mich ja mal anschreiben.


Bis dahin sind es leider schon 25km für mich..... ich müsste wenn ich da ankomme schon wieder an rückweg denken...Sorry


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2010)

No_Limits schrieb:


> Moin zusammen - hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Sonntag Nachmittag - so gegen 15 / 15.30 Uhr im Wiehengebirge (Treffpunkt Kahle-Wart) oder so?
> Das Wetter soll ja granatenstark sein



startpunkt ist die kirche in blasheim um 15:30. gefahren wird eine entspannte tratschrunde. die richtung steht noch nicht fest. wer mit möchte, bitte einmal melden. ich denke kleine änderungen sind möglich  


LG Jens


----------



## kris. (18. April 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *KRIS......?! *Ich rufe...!!
> 
> HAAAALOOOOOO...



Sorry, heute sind mal laufen und mein Dachgarten dran. Der fühlt sich schon vernachlässigt 

Viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## exto (27. April 2010)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung:


*Tag der Arbeit - Tour​*
01. Mai 09:00h Treffpunkt Bahnhof Haste (an der Bahnlinie Bielefeld - Hannover).

E1 über B. Nenndorf - Deister - Springe - B. Münder - Süntel - Hameln - Extertal (Bösingfeld) - Burg Sternberg nach Lemgo.

ca 120 km, 2000 HM

Rückfahrt entweder von Lemgo über Bielefeld oder von Lage über Herford mit der guten, alten DB.

Das Tempo wird moderat sein (angepeilt ist maximal ein 15er Schnitt). Sind schließlich Singlespeeder an Bord. Da wird nicht gehetzt.

Wer sich das nicht komplett zutraut: Von Hameln gibt's ne passable Öffi-Anbindung in alle Richtungen.

Wer Lust hat, einfach um 09:00h da sein...


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2010)

schade dass ich an dem tag am pappelsee forellen angeln bin.

wird sicher ne nette tour.


----------



## poekelz (28. April 2010)

Wer noch mal - wie am letzten Wochenende - auf hartem trockenen Boden in KURZ nen Ride über die frühlingsgrünen Trails nehmen möchte, der sollte das HEUTE oder spätestens MORGEN machen. 

Für´s Wochenende könnt ihr dann wieder die Fender montieren.... 

...und weg!
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (29. April 2010)

Heute wird gefahren! Wir sind 2-3 AM/En fahrer mit mittlerem bis langsamem Tempo. Die Route steht nicht genau fest aber es wird wohl von der Kahlen Wart Richtung Holzhausen gehen. Vielleicht auf der Straße - vllt im Wald.

Wo seid ihr unterwegs? Ich werde mich um 4 auf den Weg machen...



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DUKE89 (30. April 2010)

Hallo, habe mich jetzt neu hier angemeldet, weil ich auch verdammt oft Rad fahre. Leider meistens alleine^^...

Wie schon der Titel sagt, wollt fragen ob sich hier auch leute aus Bielefeld zum Citycruisen treffen, bzw. ob jemand gut orte kennt wo man treppen dropen kann etc...


----------



## JENSeits (1. Mai 2010)

soo gleich geht's auf:  

Alswede - Kahle Wart - Kammweg - Pr. Oldendorf - Single Trail - Oldendorfer Schweiz - Bank (Dad ärgern -> Standdienst) - Getmold - Alswede



wer hat Lust auf eine entspannte Tour? ich werde ca. um 13Uhr aufm Parkplatz sein. Seid alle herzlich eingeladen


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2010)

Moin
Ich hab hier was...
Jetzt am Samstag veranstaltet jemand hier um Oerlinghausen eine MTB Tour und das steht sogar auf der TITELSEITE der Lippe aktuell!!!

Sollen so 40km sein!

Wer ist dabei????

Ich auf jeden Fall es sei denn es schüttet aus Eimern!
mfg







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Schnuffi78 (5. Mai 2010)

4 Stunden für bergfreie 40km?! Hoffentlich übernimmt sich da niemand.


----------



## kris. (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich nicht grade krank wäre würde ich mir den Spaß ja gönnen, aber die Rüsselpest lässt mich noch nicht los... 

Das wäre doch was. Von Detmold nach Leopoldshöhe, wieder fast nach Detmold, zurück nach Leopoldshöhe und als Abschluss wieder nach Detmold. Ein wenig Kreisverkehr.  

kris.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2010)

es wird Leute, es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2010)

peinlicher artikel!

die überschrift und dann: 4 stunden und 40km ....


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2010)

naja für normalos wie wir sie nicht sind geht das in ordnung  musst halt vom otto-normal-verbraucher ausgehen. ich finde es gut das mal etwas übers mtb in die zeitung kommt


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2010)

Moin
Och mensch jungs.....



> 4 Stunden für bergfreie 40km?! Hoffentlich übernimmt sich da niemand.





> peinlicher artikel!
> 
> die überschrift und dann: 4 stunden und 40km ....



Wenn ich so etwas immer höre... ich stell jetzt einfach mal in den Raum das ich hier SICHERLICH nicht der langsamste bin und mittlerweile auch recht gut trainiert *und TROTZDEM WERD ICH DA MITROLLEN.... EINFACH ZUM SPAß!!!!*

Aber scheinbar fahren auch hier außer mir und Kris alle nur Meisterschaften ..!
Schade
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> peinlicher artikel!
> 
> die überschrift und dann: 4 stunden und 40km ....



mal angenommen es wird ein 18er Schnitt gefahren (was ein normales Tempo ist wenn man nicht nur bergab fährt) und es sind vielleicht dann doch 50 km dann evt noch die ein oder andere Pause für die NORMALEN MENSCHEN und schon hast du deine 4 Stunden voll.... ich seh jetzt das Problem nicht.. aber egal.
Kris... solltest du es doch schaffen meld dich bitte...!
Würd mich freuen....
mfg


----------



## Baumkrone (5. Mai 2010)

Besteht hier auch die Bereitschaft mal in der Woche eine Tour zu fahren?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2010)

sicher, mache ich bei trockenem wetter 2-4mal.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> sicher, mache ich bei trockenem wetter 2-4mal.



gleichfalls


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2010)

zur ergänzung:

30 - 70km und dann am wochenende rennen.


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2010)

Das wichtigste an dem Artikel ist doch das der Mountainbike-Sport immer mehr Akzeptanz in der "normalen" Bevölkerung findet. Langfristig erhöht das hoffentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die unsinnige 2-Meter-Regel aufgehoben wird und wir MTBler nicht mehr als Störenfriede im Wald empfunden werden. 
Ich denke es dürfte den meisten Mitfahrern dort so gehen das Sie sicherlich nicht von der Strecke und dem veranschlagten Tempo überfordert werden. "Gut" ist halt eine relative Wertung des Schreibers. Und: Wenn die eine gute Kondition haben, bedeutet das doch nur das wir hier alle eine sehr gute besitzen 
Ich fürchte ja nur das bei dem vorhergesagten Wetter nicht allzu viele Fahrer zusammen kommen werden.

Und jetzt habt Euch wieder lieb 

kris.


----------



## diko (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kann nicht nachvollziehen was an dem Artikel peinlich sein soll. Finde es gut das es überhaupt Leute gibt die solche Touren organisieren. Wer schneller fahren möchte kann das ja auch, aber lasst den anderen doch auch ihren Spaß im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten. Die Überschrift des Artikels signalisiert doch nur, dass man hier nicht völlig unvorbereitet mitfahren sollte.  Die Beiträge von kris und gooni11 bringen es für mich genau auf den Punkt.

dietrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diko (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo, kann mir einer von Euch etwas zum Mountainbike Treff Hüllhorst sagen
 oder mir eine Kontaktperson nennen?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Mai 2010)

außerdem erzeugt die überschrift neugier und zeigt das mtb'len richtiger sport ist


----------



## JENSeits (6. Mai 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren, ich werde später mal malte befragen


----------



## gooni11 (6. Mai 2010)

Moin
Zum Wetter ....es SOLL Samstag wieder besser werden...glaub ich..
Mfg


----------



## chucki_bo (6. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> außerdem erzeugt die überschrift neugier und zeigt das mtb'len richtiger sport ist



Echt ?? MTB = richtiger Sport ?? Super !! Dann bin ich ja quasi auch Sportler !! Yeah! Hab neulich noch gedacht : " man schwitzt dabei" 

Sorry JENSSeits, zog mir so durch ....     

Nein im Ernst, Quatsch und peinlich ist die Idee sicher nicht!! Es wird ne Tour, die sich an dem Können und der Geschwindigkeit von Einsteigern / Spaßfahrern misst. Und das paßt doch... ... kein Rennen, so stehts doch da!

Also mitfahren und gut...

Ich bin vor geraumer Zeit mal ne Level 2-3 (von max 3) auf Gran Canaria gefahren. Wenn so eine Tour dort angeboten würde, käme kein Einsteiger auf die Idee "mal eben" mitzufahren und zu schauen,ob MTB was für ihn / sie ist...


----------



## JENSeits (6. Mai 2010)

Macht nichts  genau so sehe ich das auch â Ich schiebe jetzt die negative Reaktion auf das aktuelle Wetter


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2010)

ich finde hier passt es besser hin:



			
				Fatboy-HF schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jens,
> 
> Hier ein Tip für regelmäßige Treffen.
> Am 08.05. findet in Silberborn im Solling
> ...


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2010)

HALLO
Also ... gleich treffen um 13.30 Uhr am BIENENSCHMIDT in Oerlinghausen.
Wird eine ca 2stündige Ausfahrt MTB
mfg


----------



## Focusine (8. Mai 2010)

Oh schade, zu spät gelesen. Bin zur Zeit in Oerlinghausen und hätte mich gerne angeschlossen, da ich die schönen Wege hier  ja net kenne....

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2010)

Wer hat an *Vatertag *auch keine Lust auf Besäufniss und *dreht *mir mir ne *Runde*? Ich wollte nicht so gerne alleine fahren. 
Was und wo wir fahren - da bin ich ganz offen für alles also her mit den Vorschlägen. Was mir definitiv gefallen würde wäre ein wenig in Wald und dann zum Bleistift in Lübbecke auf Treppen, Straßen und vllt auch am Kanal Spaß zuhaben. Ein bisl rumtricksen.

Ist überhaupt jemand von euch Donnerstag auf 2 Rädern unterwegs?



LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2010)

Focusine schrieb:


> Oh schade, zu spät gelesen. Bin zur Zeit in Oerlinghausen und hätte mich gerne angeschlossen, da ich die schönen Wege hier  ja net kenne....
> 
> Gruß
> Jutta



Hallo Jutta....
Tja ..nächstes mal.. heut war aber auch schon heftig. Ich hab 4,5 std 75km und 1200 hm in den Beinen.... mein Tag is fertich... Bilder gibbes im OWL Impressionen Thread.
mfg


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. Mai 2010)

hallo
schön,das du hier den artikel eingestellt hast.so hab ich die möglichkeit an der touer teizunehmen.ohne deine mühen wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.weiter so und lass dich nicht entmutigen.
wir fahren auch gern mal gemütlich:
http://delfinsurfer.jimdo.com/mountainbike-info-s-owl/hausstrecke-mein-votec/


gruss
george


----------



## Mountain77 (13. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ist  Samstag jemand bei Horn/Velmerstod unterwegs?
Hab zwar eine schöne 20km Strecke mit massig hm und Trails zum Nachfahren, nen Lokal als Führer währe aber auch nicht schlecht um noch ein paar km mehr zu bekommen. 
Wir sind warscheinlich zu dritt und starten Vormittags ab dem Wanderparplatz zur Kattenmühle bei Veldrom.

Gruß M.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2010)

Servus 


Ich habe vor am Wochenende (inkl. Heute) ein wenig mitm Radl in Wald zufahren. Ist da auch jemand in der Nähe von Lübbecke unterwegs? 


Liebe Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2010)

ich war gestern bis hinter schnatthorst (von porta aus).

war ne recht ruhige runde 66km, 1200hm, mittlerer 18er schnitt.

und schön matschig war es.

gleich muss ich erst mal mein bike putzen und den flatbar wieder montieren.
dann ist das bike wieder ready for race für morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2010)

ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg, erreichbar unter 0151/53*******(nachträglich entfernt)


----------



## Focusine (15. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo Jutta....
> Tja ..nächstes mal.. heut war aber auch schon heftig. Ich hab 4,5 std 75km und 1200 hm in den Beinen.... mein Tag is fertich... Bilder gibbes im OWL Impressionen Thread.
> mfg



Hey,
dann hatteste ja ne schöne Tour. Wir hatten eine Runde bis zu den Extern-Steinen gemacht. Beschilderung leider sehr schlecht. Mächtige Umwege haben wir sicherlich zustande gebracht. Waren 60 km...
Nu bin ich wieder im heimischen Westerwald und drehe da meine Runden...

Vlt. verschlägt es mich mal wieder nach Oerlinghausen...

Gruß
Jutta


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mich gleich auf von Lübbecke aus Richtung Oldendorf. Von da dann Straße mit Rückenwind zurück nach Alswede 

Ist da jemand unterwegs?


----------



## gooni11 (16. Mai 2010)

Moin
EIGENTLICH wolt ich heut auch los ABER... ich war gestern mit Frau und Tochter 5 Stunden im H2O Erlebnisbad in Herford..und jetzt tut mir alles weh...warum nur... ich hab auch wirklich nur rumgeplanscht.. mit SCHWIMMEN war da gar nix... oh man.

mfg


----------



## No_Limits (16. Mai 2010)

Moin  - werde die Tour gleich mit meinem Junior machen - aber erst so gegen 14.30 ab Kahle-Wart


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

Ach hasten begeistern können ? 
Ab 14:30 Kahle Wart - lässt sich auch machen 

Mhm H²0 kann ziemlich anstrengend sein, ist deine kleine "klein"? Das haut nochmal extra rein


----------



## No_Limits (16. Mai 2010)

wird aber ne Anfänger - Einführungs Tour werden  - kannst Du Dir ja überlegen - werde auch heute ausnahmsweise mit dem Auto hoch zum Parkplatz fahren


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

Faule Sau! Ne Spaß 

Anfängertour? - Das ist was für mich!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2010)

So ich nochmal:

Morgen werde ich mich auf den Weg zum Wartturm machen. Wer möchte mit? Ich werde vom Norden kommen und den Weg über den Wanderparkplatz am Tennisplatz nehmen. Ankunft in LK schätze ich auf 17:00. Wer möchte dann mit hochstrampeln um dann "ein paar Trails zunehmen"? Soll dem Spaß dienen und nicht all zu lange gehen


LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin
JEMAND LUST AUF EIN BISSEL NIGHTRIDE AM FREITAG ABEND 23Uhr ??
OERLINGHAUSEN UND NÄHERE UMGEBEUNG weil ich muß bis 22 Uhr Arbeiten.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin
JEMAND LUST AUF EIN BISSEL NIGHTRIDE AM FREITAG ABEND 23Uhr ??
OERLINGHAUSEN UND NÄHERE UMGEBEUNG weil ich muß bis 22 Uhr Arbeiten.
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (20. Mai 2010)

leider nicht meine Ecke, sonst wärs sicherlich ne super Sache! 

ich bin Morgen Nachmittag in Lübbecke im Wald rund um den Turm ... wer ist noch unterwegs? Danach geht's vermutlich über Holzhausen nach Hause  kennt da jmd ne Abfahrt?


LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (21. Mai 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> JEMAND LUST AUF EIN BISSEL NIGHTRIDE AM FREITAG ABEND 23Uhr ??
> OERLINGHAUSEN UND NÄHERE UMGEBEUNG weil ich muß bis 22 Uhr Arbeiten.
> mfg



Im Dunkeln im Wald - nee da hab ich Angst  nachher sind die wilden Tiere am Berg schneller als ich.

Ich hab´s lieber hell und sonnig, deswegen geht´s auch gleich los...

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2010)

ist gleich jemand um lk unterwegs?


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Mai 2010)

Nabend,
hat jemand Lust morgen vom Parkplatz Kahle Wart übern Witterkindsweg bis zum Kaiser zu fahren und natürlich auch wieder zurück ?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

von porta bis kahle wart könnte man drüber reden.

wann willst du los?


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Mai 2010)

Hab so gegen 10:00 Uhr ab Kahle Wart gedacht...weis aber noch nicht ob ich alleine die nötige motivation finde loszufahren


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

ab porta wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Mai 2010)

Ich guck heute früh nochmal hier rein ob sich noch jemand gemeldet hat, evtl fahr ich auch erst montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

ok, tu das.

ich fahre auf jeden fall, habe nur keine lust erst das bike ins auto zu werfen ....


----------



## Peter88 (23. Mai 2010)

bei mir steht heute auch ausdauertraining an. würde  ab kahle wart mitfahren..


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Mai 2010)

Dann muss ich wohl sogar mein Hardtail nehmen sonst fahrt ihr mir wohl gnadenlos davon.
Macht ihr wahrscheinlich so oder so


----------



## Peter88 (23. Mai 2010)

bin um 10 bei karle wart.
 wenn noch jemand weiteres bei Kaiser oder so dazu stoßen will:
0151 1837 3220

So jetzt muss ich mich aber beeilen..
Gruß
 Peter


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2010)

möchte jemand mit zum Wartturm? Ich mache mich gleich auf den Weg - bitte einmal melden  0151/53613794


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2010)

@ Sgt.Green und Peter88

war ne nette tour heute. gutes tempo und schöne strecke.

war froh als ich wieder zu hause war.  morgen ist ein tag pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Mai 2010)

Ich fand die Tour auch top 
Die ganze Trails die ich teilweise auch nocht nicht kannte waren echt klasse.
Gereicht hat es mir für heute auch als ich zu hause war


Morgen werd ich wohl nähe Wartturm ein bisschen mim Fully rumspielen


Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## JENSeits (23. Mai 2010)

So ich werde Morgen mitm SGT. Grün (hintere Ohren  ) zum Wartturm strampeln. Treff ist oben um 11:15. Ich werde ihm dann ein paar Trails zeigen 
Wer möchte mit? einfach grade Bescheid sagen und vorbei kommen 



LG Jens


----------



## Nerve77 (24. Mai 2010)

Wollte morgen Abend ne kleine Runde durch den Haxtergrund bei Paderborn rollen. Wer mit mag kann sich ja mal melden.


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2010)

Will wer heute/die tage ?

Im großraum mi - lk

gruß
peter


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. Juni 2010)

wenn "die tage" auch den kommenden SO (06.06.) einschließt, dann bin ich dabei. reise von HF mit dem auto an


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

nein, da kommt peter mit nach clausthal.

@peter
kommste mit?


ich werde heute und morgen auch etwas fahren, weiss nur noch nicht wann.


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2010)

ne, bin schon für So. in Grafschaft gemeldet.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2010)

ok, dann viel erfolg! 

drücke dir die daumen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (3. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich werde heute und morgen auch unterwegs sein.
Allerdings mit dem Fully und wann weis ich auch noch nicht so genau.
Evtl. fährt man sich ja übern Weg.

Viel Erfolg euch beiden am Sonntag

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (3. Juni 2010)

Moin OWL!

Meine Freundin und ich wollen heute das erste Mal ne Tour um die Externsteine machen! Wir kennen uns zwar gar nicht aus, ich hab mir aber vorgestern ein GPS geholt (Edge 705) und folgende Tracks draufgeladen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.41603.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20188.html

Wer kennt sich von euch gut aus und würde welche Tour empfehlen?

Wir sind beide ambitionierte Einsteiger und kennen zumindest den Teuto um Bielefeld mit all seinen Tücken!

Achja, interessierte Biker können sich uns gerne anschließen! Wir fahren hier gegen 13:00 Uhr los und fahren wohl eher die zweite Tour ab dem Elektrofachgeschäft Sander in Kohlstädt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. Juni 2010)

Moin
Ich möchte heut Nachmittag...14Uhr ca von Oerlinghausen zur Sparrenburg Bielefeld fahren.
Jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen.
mfg


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. Juni 2010)

wer hat lust morgen (06.06.) im großraum HF zu radl'n?


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn mein Radl wieder fit wird wäre ich im Raum Lübbecke für eine Enduro-Tour zuhaben


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2010)

war heute jemand von euch am Kanal unterwegs ?


----------



## Stevie64 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallöle, 
deine Anfrage war ein bisschen kurzfristig. Welche Tour habt ihr genommen? Bei beiden kann man schönere Routen machen. Grad die "kleinen" Highlights fehlen. Vielleicht habt ihr mal Lust, bei uns mitzufahren. auf unsere Site vorbeischauen www.bikesportlippe.de. Werd mal demnächst eine geführte Tour anbieten.
Grüße Stevie


----------



## gooni11 (7. Juni 2010)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> deine Anfrage war ein bisschen kurzfristig. Welche Tour habt ihr genommen? Bei beiden kann man schönere Routen machen. Grad die "kleinen" Highlights fehlen. Vielleicht habt ihr mal Lust, bei uns mitzufahren. auf unsere Site vorbeischauen www.bikesportlippe.de. Werd mal demnächst eine geführte Tour anbieten.
> Grüße Stevie



Moin
JAU... mach ma. Binnich dabei.
mfg


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juni 2010)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> deine Anfrage war ein bisschen kurzfristig. Welche Tour habt ihr genommen? Bei beiden kann man schönere Routen machen. Grad die "kleinen" Highlights fehlen. Vielleicht habt ihr mal Lust, bei uns mitzufahren. auf unsere Site vorbeischauen www.bikesportlippe.de. Werd mal demnächst eine geführte Tour anbieten.
> Grüße Stevie



Macht ihr da eine Rennsportveranstaltung draus, oder lockeres Trailsurfen?

An dem letzteren hätte ich auch Interesse.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2010)

steht doch da! geführte tour ...

rennveranstaltungen gibts von bsl aber auch. siehe sig.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> *steht doch da!* geführte tour ...
> 
> rennveranstaltungen gibts von bsl aber auch. siehe sig.



Auch ich habe das gelesen!

Ich will nicht wissen ob die Rennsportveranstaltung anbieten, sonder ob diese Touren auch für normal trainierte Leute mitfahrbar sind.
Leider ist mein Leistungslevel nicht so hoch wie das eines CC-Racers.

Look at me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2010)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Look at me



habe ich mir in foren abgewöhnt!
nur in ausnahmefällen wirds genutzt.

die touren werden, wenn nicht anders angegeben, für den normalen biker mit einer grundkondition fahrbar sein.
oben am berg und nach abfahrten wird natürlich gewartet.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> habe ich mir in foren abgewöhnt!
> nur in ausnahmefällen wirds genutzt.
> 
> die touren werden, wenn nicht anders angegeben, für den normalen biker mit einer grundkondition fahrbar sein.
> oben am berg und nach abfahrten wird natürlich gewartet.



Danke für die Antwort 

Dann freu ich mich schon auf die erste Tour.

Bist du auch dabei?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Juni 2010)

das war jetzt nur eine vermutung! 

wenn es ne lange tour mit 70-90km wird, könnte ich mich da sicher mal für begeistern.
für alles andere lohnt sich die anfahrt aus meiner sicht nicht.
um den kaiser wilhelm und fernsehturm kenne ich ja auch noch nicht alles. dann fahre ich lieber dort.

bei einer rennveranstaltung fahre ich deshalb auch immer mindestens die mittelstrecke, da ich pauschal mit 95-170km (in seltenen fällen) anfahrt rechnen kann.


----------



## Stevie64 (10. Juni 2010)

Moin OWLer,
Schluss mit den Spekulationen. Ich hab mal ne Tour ausgearbeitet Richtung Velmerstot. Wer Lust und Interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Länge etwa 60-65 km mit 1500-1600 HM und ein bisschen was für alle. Mehr wird nicht verraten. Doch eins noch: Startpunkt Sommertheater in Detmold (ganz gute Park- und Einkehrmöglichkeiten). Ich kann am 20.6. Das ist ein Sonntag und zwar um 10.00Uhr, damit wir noch vor dem Dunkelwerden wieder da sind, es soll nämlich eine ruhige Tour werden. Konditionell solltet ihr schon für die Km gerüstet sein.
Bis dahin Stevie


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2010)

das hört sich doch mal nett an!
ordentlich rauf und runter gehts auch.


----------



## gooni11 (10. Juni 2010)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> Moin OWLer,
> Schluss mit den Spekulationen. Ich hab mal ne Tour ausgearbeitet Richtung Velmerstot. Wer Lust und Interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Länge etwa 60-65 km mit 1500-1600 HM und ein bisschen was für alle. Mehr wird nicht verraten. Doch eins noch: Startpunkt Sommertheater in Detmold (ganz gute Park- und Einkehrmöglichkeiten). Ich kann am 20.6. Das ist ein Sonntag und zwar um 10.00Uhr, damit wir noch vor dem Dunkelwerden wieder da sind, es soll nämlich eine ruhige Tour werden. Konditionell solltet ihr schon für die Km gerüstet sein.
> Bis dahin Stevie



Moin
Also wenn alles gut geht bin ich dabei!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. Juni 2010)

Ich denke da komme ich auch mal mit


----------



## Peter88 (11. Juni 2010)

fahre am so. mit RR nach willingen.
 start so um 7 uhr. bin dann um 11.30 da
kurz über die expo und zurück ( 12.30 - 13.30 )

Wenn  wer lust hat melden


----------



## gooni11 (11. Juni 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> fahre am so. mit RR nach willingen.
> start so um 7 uhr. bin dann um 11.30 da
> kurz über die expo und zurück ( 12.30 - 13.30 )
> 
> Wenn  wer lust hat melden



Moin
Ich hab Lust... DESHALB fahr ich auch Samstag morgen um 6 (also gleich quasi) schon hin .....aber mit dem Stollengaul..
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (11. Juni 2010)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> Moin OWLer,
> Schluss mit den Spekulationen. Ich hab mal ne Tour ausgearbeitet Richtung Velmerstot. Wer Lust und Interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Länge etwa 60-65 km mit 1500-1600 HM und ein bisschen was für alle. Mehr wird nicht verraten. Doch eins noch: Startpunkt Sommertheater in Detmold (ganz gute Park- und Einkehrmöglichkeiten). Ich kann am 20.6. Das ist ein Sonntag und zwar um 10.00Uhr, damit wir noch vor dem Dunkelwerden wieder da sind, es soll nämlich eine ruhige Tour werden. Konditionell solltet ihr schon für die Km gerüstet sein.
> Bis dahin Stevie



Hier bin ich dann übrigens SICHER dabei!
Hab grad Auto beschlagnahmt!
Es SEI DENN es schüttet...
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich hab Lust... DESHALB fahr ich auch Samstag morgen um 6 (also gleich quasi) schon hin .....aber mit dem Stollengaul..
> mfg



peter und ich fahren schon um 4uhr. 
start ist ja schon um halb 8.


----------



## Ribatutta (13. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

ab dem 19.06. genieße ich für zwei Wochen Urlaub auf Balkonien und möchte da das -hoffentlich- gute Wetter ausnutzen um ordentlich mit meinem Bike zu trainieren 

Frage: Hat wer Zeit und Lust in der Zeit zu fahren? Komme auch gern in die grobe Region Bielefelds mit Auto inkl. Bike angefahren um dann loszulegen. 

Müsstet euch allerdings mit ner langsamen Anfängerin mit mäßiger Kondition rumschlagen  

Grüße
Elena


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

wie wärs mit der tour in beitrag 115?

wenn du nicht das erte mal aufs bike steigst und etwas kondition mitbringst, sollte das durchaus machbar sein.


----------



## Ribatutta (13. Juni 2010)

Hab ich gesehen, an der Kondition wird es wohl scheitern. Bin bisher um die 30/35 km gefahren und das hat mir gereicht. Fahre seit vollen 6 Wochen MTB


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juni 2010)

versuch macht klug!

vor allem soll ja schon um 10uhr gestartet werden um vor der dunkelheit wieder zu hause zu sein.
es kann also gar nicht schnell werden.


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut's aus Leute?

Jemand Lust Morgen gegen 8 in Rödinghausen im Wald ne Runde zudrehen oder bei einbrechender Dunkelheit mich aufm Weg nach Holzhausen / Alswede zu begleiten?


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadimodo (18. Juni 2010)

Wer hat Lust auf CTF in Essen. 54 km, ca. 1500 hm. könnte nett werden...


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2010)

so Morgen und Sonntag werde ich im Wald unterwegs sein, also melden


----------



## Stevie64 (19. Juni 2010)

Hallöle an alle,
morgen wie geplant 10:00uhr am Sommertheater in Detmold (Allee hinter der Musikhochschule und vor dem Freilichtmuseum) geführte Tour Richtung Velmerstot. Das Wetter war ja heute gar nicht so schlecht, und einen kleinen Schauer sitzen wir aus. Also bis dahin.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2010)

wer fährt den morgen alles mit in detmold?

bin noch etwas unwentschlossen wegen dem wetter.

gibts da zwischendurch nen nettes plätzchen für die nahrungsaufnahme?

wie siehts mit trails usw. aus?

starrgabel tauglich? wenn ja, muss ich gleich noch mal in den keller.
fussball kann man sich in diesen tagen ja eher schenken.


----------



## Stevie64 (19. Juni 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> wer fährt den morgen alles mit in detmold?
> 
> 
> bin noch etwas unwentschlossen wegen dem wetter.
> ...


zwischen 5 -20 Leuten
Lt. W-bericht kein Regen
Mehrere
Für alle was dabei
Trails und Starrgabel schließt sich eig aus, oder?


----------



## JENSeits (19. Juni 2010)

nein nicht hier auch noch 

das schliest sich nicht aus.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juni 2010)

so ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg, eine kleine Runde Trailsurfen. Vom Türmchen runter bis nach Lübbecke rein. Kleinigkeit essen und wieder hoch. Wer ist sonst noch unterwegs?


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2010)

mein BMX damals hatte auch keine Federgabel


----------



## hw_univega (20. Juni 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wie schaut's aus Leute?
> 
> Jemand Lust Morgen gegen 8 in Rödinghausen im Wald ne Runde zudrehen oder bei einbrechender Dunkelheit mich aufm Weg nach Holzhausen / Alswede zu begleiten?
> 
> ...



Oh schade, dass ich nicht zuhause war, sonst hätte ich dich gerne in meinem schönen Dorf begrüßt



wadimodo schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf CTF in Essen. 54 km, ca. 1500  hm. könnte nett werden...



Ist das ein Event oder so? Hatte eigentlich vor am 27. die 40er Runde der Kalle-Extertal-RTF zu fahren. Wobei das auch eher unwahrscheinlich ist, denn der Abiball am Vorabend dürfte einige Nachwirkungen haben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadimodo (20. Juni 2010)

Ist eine CTF im Rahmen des NRW Cup. Letztes Jahr waren angeblich 4600 Fahrer beim ganzen Cup. Man kann ne entspannte Tour draus machen oder auch mit Ehrgeiz ein Rennen. Alles kann nix muss.

RV Sturmvogel Essen am Sonntag, 27. Juni 2010
2. Stormbird CTF -im Rahmen des NRW CTF Cup
Startort: Essen-Rellinghausen,
Albert Einstein Schule
Startzeit: 8.00 bis 10.00http:
www.nrw-ctf-cup.de


----------



## hw_univega (20. Juni 2010)

Ah, danke für die Info. Ist für nächsten Sonntag zwar alleine zeitlich nicht machbar (sportlich bei der nicht vorhandenen Form ohnehin nicht), aber vielleicht mal ein kleines Fernziel


----------



## Stevie64 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallöle an die Daheim gebliebenen,
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xotpscqouqjkvkob hier mal der Link zu den Impressionen und Streckendaten von der heutigen Tour
Grüße Stevie


----------



## Nerve77 (20. Juni 2010)

Schöne Strecke haste da rausgesucht. ( gleich mal gespeichert  )Bei den Bildern fällt auf das ihr verdammt viele Leute gewesen seid. Keine Probleme mit Wanderen bei der Anzahl an Bikern gehabt?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2010)

sehr schicke tour!

habe heute den ganzen nachmittag mit bikepflege verbracht ...

nächstes wochenende ist leider kein rennen, also wenn nochmal sone tour gestartet wird bin ich wohl mit von der partie.


----------



## gooni11 (21. Juni 2010)

och mensch... und ich war (konnte ) nicht mit.
Bin ganz ausversehen erst um 11 Uhr aus dem Bett gekrochen.. 
Hoffe ihr hattet spaß
Aber sieht ja ganz so aus
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie64 (21. Juni 2010)

Dann will ich mich auch mal wieder melden.


JENSeits schrieb:


> nein nicht hier auch noch
> 
> das schliest sich nicht aus.


Wenn du mal in mein Alter kommst, weißt du was ich meine.
Nun zur Tour:
Das Wetter war garnicht schlecht. Aber ich hab einige vermisst. Diese Tour war doch für EUCH geplant. War aber leider keiner da. Na dann vielleicht bei nächsten Mal.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Juni 2010)

ist gleich jemand in und um Lübbecke unterwegs?


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juni 2010)

das weiß ich schon, war auch nicht böse gemeint. wenn er's machen möcht, ist's ja voll in ordnung 


ich bin morgen in porta wenn der wind mitspielt, da meine eltern ne radtour machen wollen. wer ist da unterwegs?


----------



## Jannik. (30. Juni 2010)

Ist zufällig irgendwer am Sonntag in Bünde beim Volksradfahren "1000 Räder Bünde"? Zwar keine MTB-Veranstaltung, aber evtl. findet ja trotzdem jemand den Weg mit der Familie zu ner gemütlichen Tour dort hin.
Wenn hier einige Leute Interesse haben und ihren Anhang mitbringen könnte man sogar eine Gruppe anmelden, gibt dann ne Urkunde mit Foto für die Gruppe glaube ich und man kann auch was gewinnen wenn man die größte Gruppe hat, aber das wird schwer 
http://www.buende.de/media/custom/608_2568_1.PDF
http://www.zeitungnews.de/video2/index.php?root=20100622_Einladung


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei  Katerfahren nachm Fußball / der Disco kommt bestimmt gut. Kommt Leute, gibt euch einen Ruck


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

> Die Teilnehmer/innen dürfen nur auf einem verkehrssicheren
> Fahrrad nach der Straßenverkehrsordnung
> fahren.



den part in der ausschreibung habt ihr gelesen?


----------



## gooni11 (30. Juni 2010)

Moin
Ich bin Sonntag hier!http://www.rc-teuto.de/
RTF Haller Berg und Tal...
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2010)

ja habe ich k-star. ich werde mein licht mitnehmen und dann wird das schon gehen. ich denke denen geht es da nicht um tagfahrlicht oder ähnliches ... da geht's eher um bremsen etc. würde ich jetzt so interpretieren


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Juni 2010)

ich bin samstag beim http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/.


----------



## poekelz (1. Juli 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> den part in der ausschreibung habt ihr gelesen?




Da hat da noch NIE jemand kontrolliert oder rumgemeckert, wenn´s Radl kein Licht hatte. Da fahren ja auch genug Renner vom RC Olympia mit, die haben garantiert kein Licht....
Wichtig sind funktionierende Bremsen, wen so ein Feld von ein paar hundert Freizeitradlern und Kindern auf den Weg geht wird nicht immer aufmerksam gerade aus gefahren....

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. Juli 2010)

@ poekelz


----------



## gooni11 (3. Juli 2010)

Moin
Sonntag morgen um 10.30 Uhr Starte ich mit einer Freundin von Oerlinghausen zum Velmerstot und zurück.
Mit dem Mtb.
Es wird die Typische Hermannswegstrecke in lockerem Tempo... wenn jemand lust hat mitzukommen?!
10.30Uhr am Flugplatz Oerlinghausen. (Parkplatz)
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2010)

danke für die info. 

schaun ma mal wie ich das ruhrbike festival überlebe.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Juli 2010)

So ich bin dann auch dabei, braunes Radel, weiße Gabel, schwarze / braune Klamotten und silberne Schüssel aufm Kopp.

einfach ansprechen


----------



## poekelz (5. Juli 2010)

Gesehen hab ich dich (du hast ja doch noch ne Halbschale), oben in O-Bauerschaft am Sportplatz wo der Pausenpunkt war. Ich hatte gerade meinen Stadtesel in die Hecke gestellt und war auf dem Weg zur Verpflegungsstation, da hab ich dich dein LP vom Platz zur Ausfahrt runterschieben sehen. Hab noch gerufen, ist aber vermutlich im allgemeinen Gemurmel untergegangen.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Jannik. (5. Juli 2010)

Also mich hast du glaub ich unmittelbar nach der Pausenstation überholt, habe aber nicht schnell genug geschaltet 

Ich hätte Lust, mal mit jemand ortskundigen diese Woche ne Runde im Wiehengebirge zwischen Rödinghausen und Lübbecke irgendwo zu drehen. Zeitlich bin ich sehr flexibel, wenn also irgendwer ne Runde fährt, meldet euch.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

@ Frank:
mhm Schade, hatte nach MTB'lern ausschauh gehaltebn. Ich glaube ich war da mit meinen 160mm ein ziemlicher Exote an der Spitze inner Rennradgruppe 


@ jannik:
ja dein radel hab ich aber nicht bewusst wargenommen. warst du mit der familie unterwegs? ich glaube ich habe dich beim anstieg zur hauptstraße überholt ?!


----------



## Jannik. (5. Juli 2010)

Ich war mit meiner Freundin und meinem Cousin unterwegs. Mein Rad ist zwar weiß/rot, aber sonst eher unscheinbar.
Fährst du diese Woche nochmal im Wiehen?


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juli 2010)

Ja ich werde diese Woche versuchen auf's Rad zukommen. Ich denke Donnerstag werde ich, egal welches Wetter, ein bisschen um Lübbecke herumgurken. Können uns gerne zu einer Ausfahrt treffen  Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch Andere mit dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,

morgen jemand im Raim Oerlinghausen unterwegs?

Werde so um 18 Uhr starten.

Gruß Udo


----------



## gooni11 (8. Juli 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> morgen jemand im Raim Oerlinghausen unterwegs?
> 
> ...


Moin
Schade ...bin leider um 18 Uhr schon verplant ...aber mit dem Renner.
Ein anderes mal gern..


----------



## brain072 (9. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,werde Morgen um 8 Uhr in Werther zu den Externsteinen aufbrechen.Soll ne ruhige Tour hin und zurück werden,Fahrzeit ca.6 Std. -/+ 1 Std.
Hat jemand lust und Zeit mitzufahren entweder ganz oder in Stücken...?


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

ich wollte heute gegen Mittag zu einer kleinen Runde aufbrechen. Los geht's aufm Kammweg bei Lübbecke (wahrscheinlich Höhe Gehlenbeck) und dann solls zum Waldkristall aufm Ölberg gehen. Von da wieder zurück und in Eilhausen runter, ein paar Stellen fahren, welche mir Gestern beim "spazieren gehen" aufgefallen sind. Was dann kommt, keine Ahnung.

Hat wer Lust mitzukommen? Ich könnte gut jmd'en gebrauchen, der sich dahinten auskennt. Ist bisher nicht meine Ecke.



LG Jens  (0151/*****)


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen Jungs,

ich wollte heute gegen Mittag zu einer kleinen Runde aufbrechen. Los geht's aufm Kammweg bei Lübbecke (wahrscheinlich Höhe Gehlenbeck) und dann solls zum Waldkristall aufm Ölberg gehen. Von da wieder zurück und in Eilhausen runter, ein paar Stellen fahren, welche mir Gestern beim "spazieren gehen" aufgefallen sind. Was dann kommt, keine Ahnung.

Hat wer Lust mitzukommen? Ich könnte gut jmd'en gebrauchen, der sich dahinten auskennt. Ist bisher nicht meine Ecke.



LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2010)

meinst du, wenn du im anderen thread keine antwort bekommst, dass du hier mehr glück hast?

viel spaß beim schwitzen!

sinnvoller wäre es morgens oder abends zu starten.

bei mir gehts um 19 uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (10. Juli 2010)

da habe ich leider schon keine Zeit mehr und ich habe ne relativ lange Nacht hinter mir. 
Und ja in 2 Threads hilft, weil laut Erfahrungen manche nur in einen reingucken 



LG Jens, viel Spaß auf deiner Runde!


----------



## Peter88 (10. Juli 2010)

reicht uns ein thread nicht eigentlich aus ?


----------



## Jannik. (12. Juli 2010)

Moin,
hat heute Abend jemand Lust ne kleine Tour zu fahren im Wiehengebirge bei Börninghausen oder Bad Holzhausen? Habe leider keine Streckenkenntnis und wäre um jeden ortskundigen dankbar ;-) Kondition ist ca. bei Null 
MfG


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2010)

Ha da fühle ich mich doch gleich angesprochen 
Ich kenne allerdings in Holzhausen auch nur einen gescheiten, kurzen Trail.
Was verstehst du denn unter Tour und was möchtest du fahren? Singletrail, CC, FR?


----------



## Jannik. (12. Juli 2010)

CC bis leichte Trails, bin ja absoluter Newbie und hab nur nen Einsteigerhardtail. Bräuchte vor der Tour allerdings ne Gabelpumpe, sonst mach ich mir die kaputt, ist viel zu wenig Druck drauf.
Ich kann gleich auch mal testen, ob ich das Bike ins Auto krieg, dann wär ich etwas mobiler was den Startpunkt angeht.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2010)

ok, dann machen wir aber eine entspannte Runde. Gabelpumpe kann ich mitbringen, funst zumindestens super an meinem Fox-Dämpfer und auch an anderen Fox-Gabeln. Ich denke das dürfte durch Normen auch bei dir passen 

mir wäre der Startpunkt relativ egal. Ich kenne bisher keinen gescheiten Startpunkt außer oben auffer Kuppel der Bergstraße 


meld dich bitte mal auf 0151 / ****** wegen Details ...


----------



## Sgt.Green (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich hätte gern ne´ Runde mit dir gedreht.  
Leider bin ich zur Zeit außer Gefecht gesetzt also müssen wir das verschieben. 

Da ich aus Dünne komme würde das mit nem Tourstartpunkt gut passen.

Bin übrigens auch Janik nur eben mit einem "n" 

Mfg


----------



## JENSeits (12. Juli 2010)

dir nochmal gute besserung ... auch an malte ... sach ma müsst ihr mir das alle nachmachen? das ist ein beschissender trend!


----------



## Jannik. (12. Juli 2010)

Halb neun, Kahle Wart, lockeres Abendradeln ;-)


----------



## mtb-masters (12. Juli 2010)

Wo ist denn das? Ich schwing mich gerade in meine Klamotten. Komme aus Brackwede. Schaff ich das in einer halben Stunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (12. Juli 2010)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich auch mal wieder melden.
> 
> Wenn du mal in mein Alter kommst, weißt du was ich meine.
> Nun zur Tour:
> Das Wetter war garnicht schlecht. Aber ich hab einige vermisst. Diese Tour war doch für EUCH geplant. War aber leider keiner da. Na dann vielleicht bei nächsten Mal.



Ola, Freunde des gepflegten Waldboden befahren´s.
Bin gerade wieder aus meinen 3 Wöchigen Spontan Türkeitrip zurückgekommen und lese meine ganzen Foren Quer.
Schade das ich da nicht dabei sein konnte.
Wann steht das nächste mal an?


----------



## mtb-masters (13. Juli 2010)

Da war offensichtlich ne andere Bergstrasse gemeint. Ich war gestern um 20:33 da.

Ist vielleicht heute jemand unterwegs? Ich wäre gegen 20:30 am Peter oder auch woanders in BI.


----------



## Jannik. (13. Juli 2010)

Hey, sorry ich hatte nicht mehr gelesen, dass du kommen willst, sonst hÃ¤tten wir uns noch absprechen kÃ¶nnen. NÃ¤chstes Mal ruf am besten bei Jens an, seine Handynummer stand ja gestern Abend da noch. Wir haben uns auf nem Parkplatz getroffen, der wird meist gemeint wenn man Kahle Wart sagt. FÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste mal die Koordinaten, kannste bei Google Maps nachgucken (52.270193, 8.591802â; +52Â° 16' 12.69", +8Â° 35' 30.49").
War auch sehr spontan gestern, schade, dass wir uns wohl irgendwie verpasst haben.
GruÃ,
Jannik


----------



## JENSeits (13. Juli 2010)

Moin. Nein ich glaube da war er an einem anderen Parkplatz ... wir waren definitiv noch um 20:33 vor Ort 

Aber das nächste mal wirds "organisierter" 



LG Jens


----------



## mtb-masters (13. Juli 2010)

Ich war definitiv an einem anderen Ort Ich hatte nur weiter oben was von Bergstrasse gelesen. Das ist hier bei uns in BI Peter auf dem Berge. Zu eurem Treffpunkt bräuchte ich auf dem Rad bestimmt 1,5 Std oder mehr. 

Aber vielleicht schmeiss ich beim nächsten Mal das Rad hinten ins Auto und schau mir mal die Kahle Wart an. Hier in BI scheint abends und vor allem spontan nichts zu laufen.

Bis demnächst
Viele Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2010)

kein wunder!

die stadt gibts ja auch gar nicht.


----------



## ohropax (14. Juli 2010)

@mtb-masters
Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, wie du bloss auf 30min Anfahrt kommen wolltest. Das wäre sogar mit einem Auto tagsüber eine sehr sportliche Ansage


----------



## Jannik. (15. Juli 2010)

Hey,
wie siehts aus, ist heute wer unterwegs? War eben schon kurz in nem Wald hier, ganz nette Wege, aber leider liegen so viele Bäume quer, dass von Fluss nicht die Rede sein kann und zum Wegsägen braucht man schon schweres Gerät 
Das Wetter heute ist ja echt mal wieder in Ordnung um auch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit sportlich zu werden.
Gruß,
Jannik


----------



## JENSeits (15. Juli 2010)

Ich mache mich gleich auf den Weg Richtung Eilhausen. Dann in Wald rein, da habe ich etwas beim Wandern entdeckt. Sieht eher nach "Dirt-Kiddies" aus und ist ganz dumm platziert .... mal schaun ob ich jmd'en antreffe. Sonst einfach vom Schützenhaus den Weg am Nordhang nehmen. 
Danach geht's dann durchn Wald bis nach Lübbecke hoch zum Heidbrink.


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (15. Juli 2010)

Jannik. schrieb:


> Hey,
> wie siehts aus, ist heute wer unterwegs? War eben schon kurz in nem Wald hier, ganz nette Wege, aber leider liegen so viele Bäume quer, dass von Fluss nicht die Rede sein kann und zum Wegsägen braucht man schon schweres Gerät
> Das Wetter heute ist ja echt mal wieder in Ordnung um auch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit sportlich zu werden.
> Gruß,
> Jannik



Öhöm.. querliegende Bäume ???? In welcher Gegend warst Du denn unterwegs?? Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass dieser Kindersturm gestern Abend nicht schon wieder Bäume umgelegt hat, so wie zu Beginn des Jahres Xynthia.... :kotz:

Nicht schon wieder "MTB tragen" statt "fahren" 

Meld Dich mal ...

Stay tuned ...
chucki_bo


----------



## Jannik. (15. Juli 2010)

Die Bäume lagen schon länger da, den Wald hatte mein Dad mir vorgeschlagen, weil er da früher öfters joggen war. Schöner Pfad eigentlich, wenn die Bäume nicht wären, zwar keine wirklich schnellen Passagen, aber schön rauf und runter und in die Runde, nett zum Feierabend oder so.


----------



## Jannik. (17. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend,
ich werde, sollten nicht alle Stricke reißen (also ich zu fertig zum aufstehen sein) morgen gegen zehn, spätestens halb elf von bünde starten richtung kalles bike treff in hilter. dort werde ich die samstägliche tour fahren und mich dann bei nem kollegen in bad laer einquartieren...wenn einer mit will zu kalles, schickt ne pn mit handynummer, ich ruf morgen an, aber ich werd vor elf ab bünde starten.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

so, tagessoll erreicht:

80,65km in 04h07min

ruhige und gemütliche tour.


----------



## chucki_bo (18. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch ... 

Ich bin heute 458 KM bei 12887 HM gefahren. 3h 15min . auch ruhig und gemütlich.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

und wahrscheinlich nicht mal geschwitzt im gut klimatisierten auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (18. Juli 2010)

... und wo warst Du ?? Porta - Steinhuder Meer und wieder zurück? Schön mit dem 50er Roller??


----------



## Peter88 (20. Juli 2010)

habe noch bis inkl. nächste woche di. urlaub. wenn wer also lust auf biken hat  -> melden.

Morgen vormittag werde ich von minden aus richtung schaumburg fahren.. der nach mittag ist noch frei


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juli 2010)

machst du eigentlich auch mal pause?

sonntag 80km
montag 30km
dienstag 40km
mittwoch ruhetag/hoffentlich basteln

donnerstag könnten wir ne runde drehen.


----------



## Peter88 (21. Juli 2010)

OK donnerstag ist gut.

Schreib mal eine uhrzeit und trefpunkt hier rein..(ich bin da flexibel)
vieleicht findet sich ja noch wer..

und ab  in den wald..
gruß
peter


----------



## JENSeits (21. Juli 2010)

Ich bin Heute um Lübbecke rum unterwegs ... wer will mit?

0151/****


----------



## poekelz (21. Juli 2010)

...mir is´zu warm - Luft wie Blei, alles klebt, Gehirn im Dämmerschlaf - nee ich heute nicht.

Draussen geht gar nicht, mir graut schon davor gleich mit dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause....

Frank


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juli 2010)

Peter88 schrieb:


> OK donnerstag ist gut.
> 
> Schreib mal eine uhrzeit und trefpunkt hier rein..(ich bin da flexibel)
> vieleicht findet sich ja noch wer..
> ...



hast ne email!

denke so gegen 17.30 sollte ich schaffen.


----------



## JENSeits (22. Juli 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...mir is´zu warm - Luft wie Blei, alles klebt, Gehirn im Dämmerschlaf - nee ich heute nicht.
> 
> Draussen geht gar nicht, mir graut schon davor gleich mit dem Rad von der Arbeit nach Hause....
> 
> Frank



ich bin auch nur noch ein wenig bei uns im Ort rumgegurkt. Nichtmal Wheelie mit einer Hand ging so richtig ..... ich hoffe am Wochenende wird das besser


----------



## Twenty-1 (23. Juli 2010)

wer hat lust heute, morgen und/oder sonntag ne tour im raum herford zu fahren?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

wer ist heute um Lübbecke unterwegs? bitte einmal melden, dann machen wa nen treffen aus 

0151/53613794


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. Juli 2010)

Morgen möchte ich eine Runde drehen. Fahren möchte ich von Alswede über Holzhausen bis Rödinghausen. Da werde ich mich auf die Autobahn begeben und zum Grünen See runterfahren. Dann wieder die Bergstraße zum Limberg hoch und den kleinen Singletrail mitnehmen oder durch den Wald bis nach Holzhausen. Dann zurück nach Holzhausen.
Losfahren werde ich wohl so um 10 Uhr, allerdings bin ich über den gesamten Tag flexibel.
Möchte jemand mit oder ist auch auf der Strecke unterwegs?

Liebe Grüße
Jens

Edith sagt:

Komplette Planung über den Haufen geschmissen: Meine Eltern sind unterwegs und da hat es sich angeboten die Radstrecke bis nach Bremen teilweise auszukuntschaften. Ich werde mich ca. um 10:30 hier auf den Weg machen. Am Kanal Richtung Minden und dann die Weser zum Norden hoch. Dann werde ich irgendwann, irgendwo abgeholt wenn ich nicht mehr kann / will. Wenn jmd bis dahin mitfahren möchte einfach kurz durchrufen. Die Nummer steht noch oben.
Und ja ich fahre mitm Enduro und voller Bereifung!


----------



## SuperGauzy (25. Juli 2010)

Fahre gegen 12 Uhr vom Metalischen Toni Richtung Haus Ascheloh. Wenn jemand Bock hat, könnte man sich treffen und zusammen fahren. Schaue bis 11.30 Uhr noch mal hier rein.


----------



## gooni11 (25. Juli 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Fahre gegen 12 Uhr vom Metalischen Toni Richtung Haus Ascheloh. Wenn jemand Bock hat, könnte man sich treffen und zusammen fahren. Schaue bis 11.30 Uhr noch mal hier rein.



Von wo?
Monno... bis 12 schaffs ich es jetzt auch nicht mehr.

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## SuperGauzy (25. Juli 2010)

Eiserner Anton!

Ich warte auch noch. Bis wann schaffst du´s denn?


----------



## gooni11 (25. Juli 2010)

Also vor 12.40 schaff ich es auf keinen Fall da ich aus Schloß Holte bis dahin fast nur Bergauf fahr.
Und dann.... fährst du auch dahin zurück. oder muüsste ich allein zurück von dahinten


----------



## SuperGauzy (25. Juli 2010)

Na da haste etwas spät geantwortet. Ich war um 12:10 Uhr am Anton und bin dann direkt weiter Richtung Werther. Dort war Formel 1 und grillen angesagt. Werde jetzt über Land zurück Richtung Bielefeld. Im Wald ist zu viel Trubel...


----------



## poekelz (27. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Komplette Planung über den Haufen geschmissen: Meine Eltern sind unterwegs und da hat es sich angeboten die Radstrecke bis nach Bremen teilweise auszukuntschaften. Ich werde mich ca. um 10:30 hier auf den Weg machen. Am Kanal Richtung Minden und dann die Weser zum Norden hoch. Dann werde ich irgendwann, irgendwo abgeholt wenn ich nicht mehr kann / will. Wenn jmd bis dahin mitfahren möchte einfach kurz durchrufen. Die Nummer steht noch oben.
> Und ja ich fahre mitm Enduro und voller Bereifung!



UND, bist du Richtung Bremen gefahren? Wie weit bist du gekommen?

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mit kämpfen das Auto-Tagesziel meiner Eltern erreicht. Brokeloh, Blaubeerenhof oder was das ist. Sind 89km gewesen mit 160mm FW, ohne Lockout aber dafür mit Minion vorne und Fat Albert hinten.
Einzig mein Arsch meckert noch ein wenig ...

Ich muss sagen ich war selbst von mir überrascht ...


----------



## Jannik. (27. Juli 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Morgen möchte ich eine Runde drehen. Fahren möchte ich von Alswede über Holzhausen bis Rödinghausen. Da werde ich mich auf die Autobahn begeben und zum Grünen See runterfahren. Dann wieder die Bergstraße zum Limberg hoch und den kleinen Singletrail mitnehmen oder durch den Wald bis nach Holzhausen. Dann zurück nach Holzhausen.
> Losfahren werde ich wohl so um 10 Uhr, allerdings bin ich über den gesamten Tag flexibel.
> Möchte jemand mit oder ist auch auf der Strecke unterwegs?



Bei der Strecke würde ich wohl dazu stoßen, also sag Bescheid, wenn du sie dann doch mal fährst 
Ansonsten wäre ich auch immer für alles was so um Neue Mühle, Holzhausen, Rödinghausen etc. abgeht zu haben.
Gruß,
Jannik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannik. (30. Juli 2010)

Nachdem sich ja rege über einen Gastwirt in Werther unterhalten wird, aber seit ner Woche oder so nicht ein Thread mehr über ne Tour kam, dachte ich mir, evtl. hat ja noch jemand außer mir Lust, sich auf das Wesentliche, das Radfahren, zu besinnen und heute oder Anfang nächster Woche mal etwas durchs Wiehengebirge zu fahren. Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn man irgendwo im Bereich Neue Mühle, Holzhausen, Rödinghausen oder Kahle Wart starten bzw. einsteigen könnte und dann so um die 20-30km fahren würde. Evtl. kennt da einer der viel vertretenen Rödinghauser ja ne Strecke mit schönen Trails und so.
Gruß,
Jannik


----------



## SuperGauzy (30. Juli 2010)

Jannik. schrieb:


> Nachdem sich ja rege über einen Gastwirt in Werther unterhalten wird...



WERTHER?  Ich verbitte mir derartige Behauptungen, solche Leute gibt´s in Werther nicht! Die Ravensburg gehört zu Borgholzhausen!


----------



## Jannik. (30. Juli 2010)

Entschuldige die Verwechslung, ich bin noch nicht ganz wach ;-)


----------



## No_Limits (30. Juli 2010)

Moin zusammen

werde heute mit meinem Junior ne kleine Tour starten,
Abfahrt Kahle-Wart Parkplatz so gegen 14.30 Uhr.
Wird aber nichts herausforderndes werden.
Der "Kleine" ist Anfänger und ich bin nicht ganz einsatzfähig 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jannik. (30. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2010)

Moin Leute,

wer ist heute so um 13:00 im Wald um Lübbecke unterwegs?



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PavlikMTB (2. August 2010)

Ok, hat dann Jemand aus der Gegend mal irgendwann demnächst Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Ob Vlotho/Lübbecke/Bielefeld ist mir eigentlich egal, möchte gerne mal einpaar Strecken aus der Gegend probieren.

Daten von mir:
- 22 Jahre
- MTB Hardtail

Studiere und hab zur Zeit vorlesungsfreie Zeit, also durchaus relativ flexibel in der Zeit


----------



## stoppelhopper (3. August 2010)

Hey Pavlik,

du kannst dich ja mal einem der Tourentreffs hier anschließen. Wir haben für unser Video etwa 35km zurückgelegt, und bis auf Drops und Sprünge kann man das ja auch mit nem Hardtail gut fahren. Wir treffen uns immer Sonntags um elf an der Kunsthalle.
Neben unserem Treff gibts ausserdem noch den vom Bielefelder Sportbund und bestimmt noch ein bis zwei weitere. Also, einfach mal ausprobieren.
Bis dann
Markus


----------



## Sgt.Green (6. August 2010)

Hey ich werde demnächst auf jedenfall mal bei euch vorbeischauen 
Hab das Video gesehen und die Runde da sah ja echt nett aus.
Sind die anderen Touren die ihr fahrt vom Trail anteil ähnlich?

Bin schon ganz heiß, nach 6 Wochen Krankheitspause mal wieder richtig die Trails zu rocken 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Peter88 (6. August 2010)

PavlikMTB schrieb:


> Ok, hat dann Jemand aus der Gegend mal irgendwann demnächst Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Ob Vlotho/Lübbecke/Bielefeld ist mir eigentlich egal, möchte gerne mal einpaar Strecken aus der Gegend probieren.
> 
> Daten von mir:
> - 22 Jahre
> ...



Moin 
habe vom 10 bis zum 18.08 urlaub vieleicht lässt sich da ja was machen. du fährst doch so cc/touren ? 

Im Wiehengebirge von Minden bis hinter Lübbecke/Holzhausen kenne ich vieleicht alle netten trails


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. August 2010)

Hat heute jemand Lust ne´ Runde zu fahren?
Ich werd sowieso unterwegs sein aber man kann ja mal zusammen ein Ründchen drehen.

Allerdings muss ich mich noch etwas zurück halten wegen meinem Schlüsselbein...also bergab etwas gemäßigt  
Bin ich zwar kein Fan von muss aber sein

Treffen wäre am besten am Kahle-Wart Parkplatz und von da aus kann man dann ja sehen wo´s hergehen soll  

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## stoppelhopper (7. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hey ich werde demnächst auf jedenfall mal bei euch vorbeischauen
> Hab das Video gesehen und die Runde da sah ja echt nett aus.
> Sind die anderen Touren die ihr fahrt vom Trail anteil ähnlich?
> 
> ...



Hey Sgt. Green,

warens die Knochen? 

Wir versuchen soweit es möglich ist uns von Forstautobahnen fernzuhalten. Die meisten Teilnehmer die sich so anschließen legen ebenfalls Wert auf Trail-Spaß und etwas "würzigere" Abfahrten.

Morgen sind wir übrigens auch wieder unterwegs...

Bis dann
Markus


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. August 2010)

Jop, waren die Knochen
Schlüsselbeinbruch 

Trail-Spaß und "würzige" Abfahrten hört sich schonmal sehr gut an
Morgen hätte ich schon lust aber ich will mich noch etwas zurückhalten und mal hören was der Doc. am Montag sagt.

Ich denke nächste Woche wäre ich dabei

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## PaulSekam (12. August 2010)

Tach,

bin neu im Forum und wollt fragn ob jemand Lust hat n bischen strampeln zu gehen.
Komme aus Herford und bin dementsprechend häufig in dieser Region unterwegs.
Im Moment such ich noch nen Träningspartner..
Wer sich mir also anschließen will möge sich melden.

Grüße aus Herford


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. August 2010)

Werde morgen (Samstag) mit nem Freund von Bielefeld zum Luisenturm Borgholzhausen fahren. Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust mitzufahren, Habe das mal ins Last-Minute-Biking reingesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10662


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. August 2010)

Hey Stoppelhopper,
wo kann man in der nähe von der Kusthalle denn am besten parken?
Sieht ja nicht so aus als könnte man sich direkt davor stellen 

Ich kenn mich ich Bielefeld nicht so aus, wäre nett wenn du mir da nen Tipp geben könntest.

Wäre morgen ansonsten wahrscheinlich dabei

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (15. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Wäre morgen ansonsten wahrscheinlich dabei
> 
> Mfg
> Sgt.Green



Sehr schön...

ein Parkplatz in der Nähe ist an der Hans-Sachs Straße. Am besten biegst du von der Artur-Ladebeck Str. in den Oberntorwall ab, von dort dann noch zweimal rechts, dann bist du in der Hans-Sachs. Der Parkplatz ist nach einigen Metern rechts. Mit dem Bike bist du von dort in 2 1/2 Minuten beim Treffpunkt.

Bis morgen... bzw heute...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Sgt.Green (15. August 2010)

Mist, jetzt hab ich zuspät hier rein geschaut 

Jetzt schaff ich´s nicht mehr pünktlich  


Wird dann wohl hoffentlich endlich nächste Woche was, sorry.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2010)

Ist in einer Stunde jmd irgendwo unterwegs? 
Ich bin ausm Urlaub wieder da und wollte eine klene Runde drehen ...

Vorzüglich bergab


----------



## chucki_bo (16. August 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ist in einer Stunde jmd irgendwo unterwegs?
> Ich bin ausm Urlaub wieder da und wollte eine klene Runde drehen ...
> 
> Vorzüglich bergab



Haste Schwimmreifen drauf?? 

Samstag wars echt gut. Leicht feuchte Trails, sonnig, windstill und 26 Grad... über 800 HM auf 33 KM... Aber Du warst ja im Urlaub 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2010)

Ja da wo ich den Scheibenwischer ganz aufdrehen musste ... ich beiße mir förmlich in den Hintern.
Hinten hätte ich den Fat Albert in 2,35" anzubieten und vorne ein 2,5" Muddy Marry. Ich denke damit dürfte einiges gehen


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2010)

jemand lust morgen ab kaiserhof, 18uhr eine runde zu drehen?


----------



## gooni11 (5. September 2010)

Hallo
Treff mich gleich um 11.30 Uhr mit einer bekannten an der Kirche in Oerlinghausen zum MTB fahren... da ist ein kleiner Brunnen, einfach mal um die Kirche fahren.
Wird ne SEHR lockere Runde da ich fast die ganze Woche gefahren bin... aber bei dem Wetter kann ich es doch nicht ganz lassen.
Wer lust hat..............
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (6. September 2010)

Moin
so...dann huet noch einmal.
Werde gegen 15 Uhr ne MTB Runde starten. 
Hier irgendwie um Oerlinghausen rum.

Treffen könnte mann sich am SEGELFLUGPLATZ Oerlinghausen (auf dem Parkplatz am Hellweg um ca 15 Uhr)
Ich schau da um 15 Uhr vorbei!!! (Weißes Steppenwolf Fully)
mfg


----------



## speciallady (9. September 2010)

hallo zusammen,

bin für die nächsten 4 wochen in bad oeynhausen zur reha. würde gerne etwas mtb'en. was könnt ihr denn empfehlen? gibt es ausgeschriebene strecken oder wanderwege? oder sonstige hinweise, wo man am besten einsteigt. fahre cc, kein downhill oder freeride.. suche deswegen normale trails und so.

oder gibt es gar einen mtb treff am we?

vielen dank im vorraus,

speciallady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2010)

nen festen mtb treff gibts eher nicht.

nach b.o. werde ich wohl morgen und samstag kommen.
kaffe und kuchen bei meinen eltern schnorren.


----------



## Danny0411 (10. September 2010)

Unregelmäßiger Biketreff. Gäste herzlich willkommen. Bitte um Terminvorschläge!

Cross-Country in Paderborn und Umgebung. Treffpunkt und Zeit nach Absprache.

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## chucki_bo (10. September 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin für die nächsten 4 wochen in bad oeynhausen zur reha. würde gerne etwas mtb'en. was könnt ihr denn empfehlen? gibt es ausgeschriebene strecken oder wanderwege? oder sonstige hinweise, wo man am besten einsteigt. fahre cc, kein downhill oder freeride.. suche deswegen normale trails und so.
> 
> ...



Von B.O. bietet sich eigentlich das Wiehengebirge an. Ein ausgeschriebenes Streckennetz gibts für MTB eher nicht. Es ist aber ziemlich einfach, sich im Wald zurecht zu finden, weil der Wiehen eben reelativ schmal in Ost-West Richtung verläuft. Der Kammweg ist rot - weiß gekennzeichnet. Für Touren ohne weitere Ortskenntnis ist das OK. Einstiege gibt es zu Hauf (Wanderparkplätze...). Sinnvoll wäre sich eine Karte 1:25000 / 1:50000 am Kiosk zu besorgen. Das reicht als Übersicht für 4 Wochen...

Ansonsten schau mal auf unsere HP (Adresse in der Fußzeile). Da stehen noch ein paar beschriebene Touren in der Umgebung.

Later
chucki_bo

... Ach - Richtung Vlotho könnte auch noch einiges sein. Da sind wir allerdings weniger. Daher weiß ich nicht genau Bescheid.


----------



## speciallady (12. September 2010)

hallo,

vielen dank für die tipps! dann werde ich mal nach dem wiehengebirge schauen. bin aber seit einer woche erkältet, so wird es mal nichts mit dem biken. aber ich bin ja noch mehr als 4 wochen hier 

viele grüsse,

speciallady


----------



## Saschka88 (17. September 2010)

Hallo,

ist heute Nachmittag jemand im Wiehengebirge auf der Höhe von Bünde unterwegs?


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

Da uns Petrus heute anscheinend einen goldenen Herbsttag beschehrt, wer ist von euch heute noch im Teuto unterwegs?

Hätte Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour, gerne auch mit kniffeligen Spots, ca. 2-4 Stunden Fahrtzeit. Wäre doch toll wenn wir mit mehreren heute noch was auf die Beine gestellt bekommen. Das Wetter schreit doch förmlich nach uns!  

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

Moin
Also ich werde zwar gleich ne Trainingsrunde drehen (ca 13 Uhr) allerdings nur Oerlinghausen(Lipperreihe) - Hövelhof und zurück.
Das dann auch noch durch die Senne also Straße da ich denke das man sich nach dem Tag Gestern im Wald vor Schlamm nicht retten kann.
mfg


----------



## kris. (25. September 2010)

okay, auf gooni´s besonderen wunsch  auch hier:

mittwoch, 29.09.10 gegen 16:15h - 16:30h am bienenschmidt in helpup.
dachte an ´ne lockere runde, nix wildes, wird ja schon früh dunkel 

kris.


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> okay, auf gooni´s besonderen wunsch  auch hier:
> 
> mittwoch, 29.09.10 gegen 16:15h - 16:30h am bienenschmidt in helpup.
> dachte an ´ne lockere runde, nix wildes, wird ja schon früh dunkel
> ...



OK....
Wenn es trocken ist bin ich da... 

Und da das kein Rennen ist kann man nun auch mal damit rechnen das ich tatsächlich dort bin.
Waldi kommst du auch?
Wenn ja bring doch mal Fotomaschniene mit.
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Waldi kommst du auch?
> Wenn ja bring doch mal Fotomaschniene mit.
> mfg



Sorry, unter der Woche ist bei mir grundsätzlich schlecht. Zudem ist mein Chef ab nächste Woche im Urlaub und wir stecken mitten in einem Produktrelaunch. Das heißt arbeiten, arbeiten und nochmals arbeiten. 

Ne Digicam habe ich aber bei jeder Tour dabei. Kann aber auch meine Spiegelreflex mitnehmen wenn wir mal zu mehreren ne Tour starten. Werde sie wohl heute auch mitnehmen. Mal schauen, vielleicht lasse ich mich nachher von meinem Weibchen zum Silberbachtal bringen. Fahre dann zum Velmerstot und anschließend gemütlich wieder in Richtung Eiserner Anton.


----------



## Saschka88 (25. September 2010)

Bei einer Tour durch den Touteburger wäre ich heute gern dabei gewesen, wenn ih nicht zurzeit auf der Photokina wäre.

Euch allen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.

Gruß 
Alex


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Bei einer Tour durch den Touteburger wäre ich heute gern dabei gewesen, wenn ih nicht zurzeit auf der Photokina wäre.
> 
> Euch allen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank, beim nächsten mal klappt´s bestimmt! 

... bin dann auch mal weg!


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

ERSTER..!
Bin wieder da...hab aber auch nur die Kurze Trainingsrunde gemacht.
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

ZWEITER!!! 

... mußte aber noch zum kärchern an ne Tanke!


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2010)

Moin 
@Waldi..... MIST..!!! Und ich war nicht mit.
Langsam wird es aber Zeit für uns. Allerdings hab ich die nächsten 3 Wochenenden keine Zeit.
hmm... Morgen Nachmittag nen Stündchen evt?
mfg


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. September 2010)

Da wäre ich morgen sicher dabei. Muß noch das Fischbrötchen und die holländischen Pommes vom Stiftsmarkt heute Abend abarbeiten.  Sag nur rechtzeitig Bescheid, Uhrzeit und Start/Ziel. Hauptsache das Wetter spielt morgen auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (26. September 2010)

Moin
Also... ich fahre jetzt mit meiner Tochter zum Springolino nach Herford.
Ich weiß nicht wann ich wieder zurück bin?!
Könntest du mich später mal anrufen?!
Ich hab deine Handy Nr glaub ich nicht oder.
Ich schick dir meine mal per Pn.
Aber vor dem Späten Nachmittag (ab 16 Uhr oder so) wid es wohl nix.
Aber dann?!
mfg
Angelo


----------



## gooni11 (29. September 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> okay, auf gooni´s besonderen wunsch  auch hier:
> 
> mittwoch, 29.09.10 gegen 16:15h - 16:30h am bienenschmidt in helpup.
> dachte an ´ne lockere runde, nix wildes, wird ja schon früh dunkel
> ...



Was wird daraus nun??
Muß ich wissen... jetzt...!
*Also.. ich bin um 16 Uhr da... wenn keiner dort ist fahr ich weiter!!!!!*
mfg


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

Claro, 16:30h bin ich da!
Bis gleich...


----------



## kris. (29. September 2010)

ERSTER!! 

War doch wieder ne lustige Runde. Meine Beine sind diesmal auch nicht so leer wie bei unserer ersten Tour.
Und jetzt ran an den Herd...


----------



## gooni11 (29. September 2010)

Moin
Jo war schön... das hätt beim Winterpokal heut satte 9 Punkte gegeben bei mir.

Hier ein Andenken....


----------



## marksimpson (30. September 2010)

Wird am Sontag von die Lucky-Bike'r wieder ein Tour veranstaltet?

Same time same place?

Mark


----------



## 107octane (1. Oktober 2010)

Für Sonntag ist eine "Fallen Leaves MTB Tour" geplant. Bei schönstem Sonneschein geht über die gelb-goldenen Hänge des Teutoburger Waldes. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Kunsthalle.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man bei der Adlerwarte in Berlebeck sein Bike mit aufs Gelände nehmen darf? 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## criscross (1. Oktober 2010)

107octane schrieb:


> Für Sonntag ist eine "Fallen Leaves MTB Tour" geplant. Bei schönstem Sonneschein geht über die gelb-goldenen Hänge des Teutoburger Waldes. Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Kunsthalle.


 
in welche Richtung gehts denn ? Werther oder Bienenschmidt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (2. Oktober 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob man bei der Adlerwarte in Berlebeck sein Bike mit aufs Gelände nehmen darf?
> 
> Gruß
> Lars



Soweit ich mich erinnere ist das nicht erlaubt. Dafür sind die Wege bei den Volieren und Freiflächen einfach teilweise zu schmal.


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Oktober 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere ist das nicht erlaubt. Dafür sind die Wege bei den Volieren und Freiflächen einfach teilweise zu schmal.



Hmmm? Dann muß ich mal anfragen. Oben beim Café war meiner Meinung nach genug Platz um sein Bike irgendwo abzustellen. Möchte es nach Möglichkeit im Blick haben und nicht irgendwo außerhalb des Geländes abstellen. Mal schauen. 

@ gooni

Sag mal haben die bei Euch (BOC) eingebrochen? Als ich vorgestern da war sah es aus als wenn da ne Fensterscheibe zum Parkplatz hin geflickt war. Zudem fehlten 2 Bikes im Schaufenster. ... die werden auch immer dreister die Idioten! Wenn ja, auf was für Modelle muß man zukünftig denn mal nen Auge werfen?


----------



## stoppelhopper (2. Oktober 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> in welche Richtung gehts denn ? Werther oder Bienenschmidt ?



Derzeit geplant ist ne Tour Richtung Bienenschmidt. Aber je nach Wunsch/Wetter/Kondition kann sich das auch ändern


----------



## PowerJoe (2. Oktober 2010)

lohnt es sich ne kurze Sattelstütze und Schoner mitzunehmen? - geht´s bis ins Schopketal?


----------



## criscross (2. Oktober 2010)

das würd mich auch interessieren. kannst du die Stütze nicht reinschieben ?


----------



## PowerJoe (2. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich zwar, aber nicht so weit, wie mir lieb wäre um damit auch noch schnell und lange bergauf zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic03 (4. Oktober 2010)

Auch in diesem Jahr gibt es wieder eine geführte Tour vom Bike-Sport-Lippe. Kurzfristig haben wir dafür den kommenden Sonntag (10.10.2010) anberaumt. Treff ist bei Heiko, Neue Wiese 10 a in Detmold/Hiddesen. Start ist um 11 Uhr. Es werden wieder zwei Leistungsklassen angeboten.

Damit wir genügend Würstchen für den Abschuss bei Heiko haben, gebt uns bitte unter [email protected] bis Donnerstag, 07.10.2010 Bescheid, ob Ihr dabei seid. Für ein/zwei Kurzentschlossene wird garantiert auch noch ein Würstchen übrig sein.

Grüsse


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2010)

Treffpunkt und Schluß in Hiddessen ist schonmal gut. 
Wie weit solls gehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2010)

epic03 schrieb:


> Auch in diesem Jahr gibt es wieder eine geführte Tour vom Bike-Sport-Lippe. Kurzfristig haben wir dafür den kommenden Sonntag (10.10.2010) anberaumt. Treff ist bei Heiko, Neue Wiese 10 a in Detmold/Hiddesen. Start ist um 11 Uhr. Es werden wieder zwei Leistungsklassen angeboten.
> 
> Damit wir genügend Würstchen für den Abschuss bei Heiko haben, gebt uns bitte unter [email protected] bis Donnerstag, 07.10.2010 Bescheid, ob Ihr dabei seid. Für ein/zwei Kurzentschlossene wird garantiert auch noch ein Würstchen übrig sein.
> 
> Grüsse



vorgemerkt!

samstag die ctf im stemweder berg und dann sonntag bei euch.


----------



## epic03 (4. Oktober 2010)

Länge der Touren wird an dem Tag beschlossen, und hängt von den Mitfahrern ab 

Aber keine Sorge es soll ja auch ein entspannter Saisonausklang sein.

Grüsse


----------



## kris. (4. Oktober 2010)

Okay, kannst Du mir noch was zum Leistungs-Level der zu erwartenden Teilnehmer sagen? (Jaja, ich weiss, wird angepasst) Meine Freundin ist sich nicht sicher ob sie mitfahren will. Sie hat keine Lust hinterher zu hecheln. Ich glaube meine Erzählung vom Montagstreff hat ihr etwas Angst gemacht.


----------



## gooni11 (5. Oktober 2010)

Moin
Wenn ich DAS HIER (siehe unten) erledigt hab komm ich evt auch Sonntag.
mfg

Gestern passiert zum glück bergauf.... nicht in einer Abfahrt.


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach Du S C H E I ß E!  ... das schöne Steppenwolf!!!


----------



## epic03 (5. Oktober 2010)

Es wird auf jeden Fall entspannter als bei den Montagstouren. Ich denke das sollte klappen, gerade bei der langsameren Gruppe wird eher kurz und flach gefahren...

Grüsse


----------



## stoppelhopper (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir starten am Sonntag wie gehabt um elf an der Kunsthalle in Bielefeld. Gefahren wird diesmal wieder Richtung Steinhagen / Ascheloh.

Bis denne
Markus


----------



## marksimpson (29. Oktober 2010)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir starten am Sonntag wie gehabt um elf an der Kunsthalle in Bielefeld. Gefahren wird diesmal wieder Richtung Steinhagen / Ascheloh.
> 
> ...



Bin leider die nächsten 2 Wochen weg. Besuche die andere Inselaffen. 

Gucken was Isle of Wight als MTB Paradies anbietet. 

Have fun guys

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (2. November 2010)

Hey Mark,

wenn ich mir das auf Google-earth so ansehe siehts da eher nach Schafe züchten als nach MTB-Spaß aus 

Viel Spaß & ne schöne Zeit!

Markus


----------



## kris. (3. November 2010)

Schaf-Slalom?!


----------



## marksimpson (4. November 2010)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> wenn ich mir das auf Google-earth so ansehe siehts da eher nach Schafe züchten als nach MTB-Spaß aus
> 
> ...


 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn8UOjuhV_0"]YouTube        - helmet cam amateur downhill/ freeride brighstone trails isle of wight new trail  zen 3 saracen[/nomedia] 

Ruf mal nen krankenwagen, fahren da gleich los!

Gruss von The Island.


----------



## stoppelhopper (4. November 2010)

will auch !!!



marksimpson schrieb:


> Ruf mal nen krankenwagen, fahren da gleich los!
> 
> Gruss von The Island.



Wieso Krankenwagen? Mit dem Bike kann dir doch nix passieren  !


----------



## poekelz (5. November 2010)

marksimpson schrieb:


> YouTube        - helmet cam amateur downhill/ freeride brighstone trails isle of wight new trail  zen 3 saracen
> 
> Ruf mal nen krankenwagen, fahren da gleich los!
> 
> Gruss von The Island.



Wieso ist doch wie im Wiehengebirge?


----------



## criscross (5. November 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wieso ist doch wie im Wiehengebirge?


 
@ Reesbergbiker 

schöne Touren habt ihr da zusammen gestellt, als alter Eilshauser hätte ich echt mal Lust einige davon zu fahren


----------



## tangoba62 (6. November 2010)

Hi,

morgen starten wir (2 Biker bisher) unsere wöchentliche Sonntagstour.Wir fahren um 11 Uhr in Schloß Holte los und könnten einen Trepppunkt um 11.30 Uhr am Segelflugplatz in Oerlinghausen einrichten.
Als Tour sind so ca. 3h grobe Richtung Hermann geplant.

Also,wer Lust hat kommt um 11.30  Uhr zum Treffpunkt!

Gruß Udo


----------



## gooni11 (6. November 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> morgen starten wir (2 Biker bisher) unsere wöchentliche Sonntagstour.Wir fahren um 11 Uhr in Schloß Holte los und könnten einen Trepppunkt um 11.30 Uhr am Segelflugplatz in Oerlinghausen einrichten.
> Als Tour sind so ca. 3h grobe Richtung Hermann geplant.
> ...



Das ist bei mir vor der Haustür.....und ich hab keine Bremse..
Viel Spaß


----------



## Larsarne (7. November 2010)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> morgen starten wir (2 Biker bisher) unsere wöchentliche Sonntagstour.Wir fahren um 11 Uhr in Schloß Holte los und könnten einen Trepppunkt um 11.30 Uhr am Segelflugplatz in Oerlinghausen einrichten.
> Als Tour sind so ca. 3h grobe Richtung Hermann geplant.
> ...


 

Hallo Ihr.

Ich würde mich gerne eurer heutigen Sonntagstour anschließen.
Würde zum Flugplatz kommen. Wo ist dort dann genau der Treffpunkt..?

  Gruß larsarne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. November 2010)

ich würde sagen am parkplatz, das ist am übersichtlichsten...


----------



## kris. (7. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir vor der Haustür.....und ich hab keine Bremse..
> Viel Spaß



und da sag noch mal einer "wer bremst verliert..."


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> und da sag noch mal einer "wer bremst verliert..."





... stimmt, wer NICHT bremst (bzw. nicht bremsen kann) gehört definitiv auch nicht zu den Gewinnern! 

Bau doch Dein Bike zum Fixie um, Goonie. Noch die Gangschaltung weg, nur ein Kettenblatt und die Bremse fehlt ja eh schon! ... dann haste zugleich noch nen Topgewicht!


----------



## Berrrnd (7. November 2010)

dann braucht er aber noch ein hinterrad ohne freilauf.


----------



## gooni11 (7. November 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> dann braucht er aber noch ein hinterrad ohne freilauf.



Wieso... ich kann meinen Freilaufb doch einfach abbauen und das Ritzel direkt auf die Achse kleben.... habt ihr sonst noch Ideen...

Ich vermisse das Rad fahren... hätt ich NIEEEEEE gedacht.
Aber echt.... heut hätt ich heulen können...mist.

Aber diese Woche kommt sie bestimmt wieder ... das LEICHTE Bremslein.. Und so hübsch isse.....

K STAR.... wo bleiben deine Einträge im WINTERPOKAL?!?!?!
mfg


----------



## kris. (7. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das Rad fahren... hätt ich NIEEEEEE gedacht.
> Aber echt.... heut hätt ich heulen können...mist.



ooch, hast nix verpasst heute. die wege waren total matschig,lauter pfützen.
so richtig schön bäh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (7. November 2010)

Ich war auch das erste Mal seit 9 Wochen wieder im Forst... matschig, schmierig, ohne Ende Laub, Spaziergänger, Hunde, Jogger und Stockenten (Nordic-Stalking).... Nächstes Mal lieber wieder in der Woche, nach der Arbeit und schön im Dunkeln mit Licht. Hoffentlich schneit´s bald!!!


----------



## chucki_bo (8. November 2010)

Dafür, dass es die letzten Tage (oder Wochen ...) eigentlich dauergeregnet hat, war der Wald um Lübbecke gestern überraschend gut fahrbar. Die S-Bleche hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Die Bäume haben zwar innerhalb einer Woche fast alles an Laub verloren, was die Sicht auf die Ideeallinie auf den Trails schon schwierig macht, aber darauf kann man sich ja einstellen bei der Tourenauswahl... ist eben nicht die Zeit für schnelle Technikkabfahrten !

Was die anderen Waldnutzer angeht ist mir allerdings auch aufgefallen, dass Wanderer , NordicWalker und Jogger das gestrige Wetterfenster mächtig ausgenutzt haben... Aber was solls... wir teilen ja gerne!

later
chucki_bo


----------



## kris. (8. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Aber was solls... wir teilen ja gerne!
> 
> later
> chucki_bo


 
Jaja, "Teile und herrsche!"


----------



## JENSeits (8. November 2010)

Mir machen die Trails momentan richtig viel Spaß, obwohl ich nur den Turmtrail richtig gefahren bin.
Ich hoffe das dieser Hobbycheriff mir nicht noch einmal in den Weg kommt ....


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2010)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Ich war auch das erste Mal seit 9 Wochen wieder im Forst... matschig, schmierig, ohne Ende Laub, Spaziergänger, Hunde, Jogger und Stockenten (Nordic-Stalking).... Nächstes Mal lieber wieder in der Woche, nach der Arbeit und schön im Dunkeln mit Licht. *Hoffentlich schneit´s bald*!!!



*EY........!*

hör auf damit...... sonst passiert das tatsächlich noch!

Ich hab noch genug vom letzten Winter und warte EIGENTLICH noch auf den Sommer denn irgendwie kann ich mich nur an 3 Wochen Sommer erinnern und DAS kanns doch nicht gewesen sein oder ?!

Schnee...... ich fass es nicht..


----------



## kris. (8. November 2010)

Sommer ist wenn der Regen wärmer wird!


----------



## SuperGauzy (8. November 2010)

@gooni11: was meckerste denn? ich find schnee im wald super!!! wenn dann noch eis dazu kommt, dann werden wie spikes wieder aufgezogen und der forst im dunkeln wieder unsicher gemacht.


----------



## poekelz (8. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *EY........!*
> 
> hör auf damit...... sonst passiert das tatsächlich noch!
> 
> ...



*...mir reicht´s auch jetzt schon - kalte hände, alles klamm, selbst da wo meine Rolle steht ist´s kalt  *

Vermutlich hab ich mir durch meine letzte Tour im Urlaub in Spanien Ende Oktober bei 24° auch noch mal gründlich die Lust auf dieses K...wetter versaut...aber trotzdem

*ICH WILL DEN SOMMER ZURÜCK*


----------



## gooni11 (8. November 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> *...mir reicht´s auch jetzt schon - kalte hände, alles klamm, selbst da wo meine Rolle steht ist´s kalt  *
> 
> Vermutlich hab ich mir durch meine letzte Tour im Urlaub in Spanien Ende Oktober bei 24° auch noch mal gründlich die Lust auf dieses K...wetter versaut...aber trotzdem
> 
> *ICH WILL DEN SOMMER ZURÜCK*


----------



## chucki_bo (9. November 2010)

Sooooooo schlimm isses doch noch gar nicht. Bei 8 Grad gibbet auch noch keinen Schnee. Ihr solltet allerdings langsam daran denken, das Kurzarmtrikot gegen ein Thermotrikot zu tauschen. Dann gehts! 

Außerdem : Snow is only frozen water


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (9. November 2010)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ihr solltet allerdings langsam daran denken, das Kurzarmtrikot gegen ein Thermotrikot zu tauschen. Dann gehts!



...und genau das ist mein Problem - bin doch mehr so der  Tshirt und Shorts Tüpp 

ALOHA
Frank - Heizlüfter vorm Rollentrainer


----------



## gooni11 (9. November 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...und genau das ist mein Problem - bin doch mehr so der  *Tshirt und Shorts *Tüpp
> 
> ALOHA
> Frank - Heizlüfter vorm Rollentrainer



 ah... ein Freund

Hab heut gehört daß meine Bremse unterwegs zu mir ist..... juhuu


----------



## SuperGauzy (9. November 2010)

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung!


----------



## chucki_bo (9. November 2010)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...und genau das ist mein Problem - bin doch mehr so der  Tshirt und Shorts Tüpp



Schon klar - so ne Art Süd-Typ....

Dann bleiben nur Ärmlinge und Beinlinge mit T-Shirt und Shorts kombiniert.... 
Wenn Du die auch noch in rot kaufst, kannste die vielleicht noch bei anderen 
Gelegenheiten tragen... 

Also "solo"... 

Aber gib mir nicht die Schuld, falls Du bei RTLII landest! Biker sucht Frau ....

Later,

gleich Feierabend

*ACH : Frag doch mal den Tüpp aus Augsburg aus dem Burg-Thread, wo die MTBler nicht erlaubt sind...
wegen Kleidung. Der ist dabei ganz vorne unterwegs ... Wie hiess der nochmal.... ahhh ja : Zelasus 
Ich schmeiss mich weg!!!*


----------



## kris. (9. November 2010)

Zelasus fährt bestimmt auch in Rosa durch die Gegend!


----------



## stoppelhopper (11. November 2010)

Hallo Freunde des Novemberwetters...





Am Sonntag startet die Lucky-Bike Truppe um elf Richtung Oerlinghausen. Wenn Wetter und Kondition mitspielen, geht die Tour zum Bienenschmidt. Dort kann bei Bedarf Energie getankt werden, bevor es auf den Rückweg geht.

Bis dann
Markus


----------



## marksimpson (13. November 2010)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Novemberwetters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haben unsere England Tour gut überstanden! nicht nur Schafe gezüchtet sondern ganz viel andere Bauernhof Tiere , leide bin ich jetzt für diese Monat auf Bereitschaft 

Have fun guys...


----------



## gooni11 (13. November 2010)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Novemberwetters...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo
Würd GERN mal bei euch mitfahren.
Hab morgen LEIDER keine Zeit.
Wie ist NÄCHSTEN Sonntag?!
mfg
Ps... Ich bin aber mehr der Waldautobahn Typ.


----------



## criscross (13. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Würd GERN mal bei euch mitfahren.
> Hab morgen LEIDER keine Zeit.
> Wie ist NÄCHSTEN Sonntag?!
> ...


 
na, 
dann biste da ja an der richtigen Adresse, 
viel spaß und die Protektoren nicht vergessen 

ps. armes ISAAC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (13. November 2010)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Würd GERN mal bei euch mitfahren.
> Hab morgen LEIDER keine Zeit.
> Wie ist NÄCHSTEN Sonntag?!
> ...



Hi gooni,

du bist herzlich willkommen. Im Moment steht allerdings noch nicht 100%ig fest, ob die Tour am 21en stattfindet. Werde das hier aber noch mal kundtun.

Die Protektoren würde ich zur Zeit ruhig zuhause lassen. Es sei denn, du möchtest unterwegs Trinkwasser auffangen 

Also: Bis dann!
Markus


----------



## gooni11 (13. November 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> na,
> dann biste da ja an der richtigen Adresse,
> viel spaß und die Protektoren nicht vergessen
> 
> ps. armes ISAAC



ooooch... ich pass gut drauf auf....


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Lucky-Bike-Tour fällt am Sonntag (21.11.) aus. Zählt saunieren eigentlich für den Winterpokal ?  

Am 28en gehts dann wie gewohnt weiter.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## stoppelhopper (17. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

die Lucky-Bike-Tour fällt am Sonntag (21.11.) aus. Zählt saunieren eigentlich für den Winterpokal ?  

Am 28en gehts dann wie gewohnt weiter.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PowerJoe (18. November 2010)

schade, da kann ich mal wieder einen Sonntag fahren und dann fällt es aus  
ob ich am 28. Zeit habe kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (20. November 2010)

Fährt nächsten Samstag jemand eine Tour in/um Bielefeld?

Bin beruflich dort und sollte gegen spätestens 13 Uhr an jedem Ort um Bielefeld fahrbereit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (21. November 2010)

Hi,
wenn du mobil bist und noch ca 25 Minuten weiter fahren willst,
können wir gerne eine Enduro-Runde zusammen drehen!


----------



## Stiftsquelle (26. November 2010)

Hey,

vielen Dank fürs Angebot.

Der Termin hat sich leider verschoben, daher wirds morgen nix.


----------



## stoppelhopper (27. November 2010)

Der "offizielle" Lucky Bike Treff um elf fällt morgen leider aus - ein verkaufsoffener Sonntag... Fluch und Segen des Einzelhandels 

Am Sonntag, den 05.12. wird wieder gefahren, mal hoffen, daß es bis dahin so schön trocken und sonnig bleibt.

So long...
Markus


----------



## gooni11 (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin
SO... das ist DIE Chance.
*Schnee + Sonne und blauer Himmer*
Wer hat Lust auf eine lockere Runde über den Hermannsweg! Nix Wildes nur bissel die Natur genießen!
Ich sag mal  12.30 Uhr am Flugplatz Oerlinghausen. Dann so 1,5-2 Stunden oder so.
Also... ich bin um 12,30 Uhr am Flugplatz (Auf dem Parkplatz) werde aber bei der Kälte auch nicht lange warten!!
mfg


----------



## stoppelhopper (4. Dezember 2010)

Wir treffen uns morgen wie gehabt um elf an der Kunsthalle Bielefeld, bisschen durch den Schnee pflügen...
Bis morgen 
Markus


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. Dezember 2010)

Wer hat am Samstag Lust auf ne kleine Schneerunde?
Genaueres siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11170


----------



## szenebiker (31. Dezember 2010)

*Hallo es ist wieder so weit das neue Jahr steht vor der Tür. Wir machen unsere Neujahrstour am 01.01.11 um 12 Uhr ab dem Parkplatz eiserner Anton in Bielefeld und fahren 1.5-2 std. Richtung Detmold.
Jeder kann mitfahren.

Bis dann und guten Rutsch*


----------



## szenebiker (1. Januar 2011)

Wegen Regen und Eisglätte fällt es aus


----------



## Tier (14. Januar 2011)

Gerne. 
Edit: Wasserwerk?


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Januar 2011)

moin!

ok. ich würde sagen 14.30 uhr am wasserwerk. wetter soll ja trocken sein. 

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (14. Januar 2011)

Ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Lahderbiker (14. Januar 2011)

Willkommen michael alias Porta-Mike

sag mal, wo genau wolltest du und tobi Sonntag fahren?

gruß Andy


----------



## Porta-Mike (14. Januar 2011)

moin!
treffen wollen wir uns um 14.30 uhr am wasserwerk an der straße, die zum fersehturm führt. die route habe ich kurz eingezeichnet. ich denke zum anfang wird das wohl für mich reichen. ich habe ja noch 6 km anfahrt....und im letzten 1/4 jahr bin ich nicht gefahren.......ist aber nur ´nen vorschlag. es sind ja meine ersten kilometer mit einem mtb. wenn es gut läuft können wir auch weiter bis kleinenbremen.







gruß

michael


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Januar 2011)

hmm, mal sehen.

vielleicht wirds die jungfernfahrt für eines meiner beiden bikes.


----------



## Lahderbiker (15. Januar 2011)

klingt interessant. wenn ihr nix gegen habt würd ich mit kommen.

es sollte nur nicht in einer schlammschlacht ausarten  , da ich woll bis lerbeck mit dem auto fahre und ab da mich warm fahre bis zum treffpunkt.


----------



## Larsarne (15. Januar 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> morgen starten wir (2 Biker bisher) unsere wöchentliche Sonntagstour.Wir fahren um 11 Uhr in Schloß Holte los und könnten einen Trepppunkt um 11.30 Uhr am Segelflugplatz in Oerlinghausen einrichten.
> Als Tour sind so ca. 3h grobe Richtung Hermann geplant.
> ...


 




Hallo, an die Sonntags-zum-Hermann-Fahrer !

Fahrt ihr morge wieder zum Hermann hoch,... Kaffee trinken...?
Würde mich gerne anschließen, diesmal auch bei der Hinfahrt.
Vielleicht gehts wieder durchs Gelände... ?

    Gruß larsarne


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin der Dritte aus dem Team und wir wollen morgen wieder fahren. 
So sind zumindest Andre und ich Do verblieben. Wir sind Do gegen 19.30 in Bielefeld zum Hermann gestartet und hatten den So da schon mal fest gemacht.
Der Udo wird mit Sicherheit am So auch mit dabei sein...

Treffen uns wahrscheinlich wieder an der Esso Tanke in Oerlinghausen.

Nur die Uhrzeit hatten wir noch nicht fest gemacht... Ich würde mal so 11.00h vorschlagen.

LG
Matthias

P.S.
@Lasarne bist du der, der letzten So sich am Hermann uns mit angeschlossen hat (Rückweg) und mir mit seinem Energie Gel aus dem Leistungsloch geholfen hat?


----------



## Larsarne (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo Matthias.

Ja, der bin ich.

Ok, dann morgen Esso-Tanke Oerlinghausen. Wegen Startzeit schaue ich dann 
nochmal ins Forum....

(PS; Packe auch morgen wieder reichlich Energie-Gel ein...)

     Gruß larsarne


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Januar 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias.
> 
> Ja, der bin ich.
> 
> ...




So, hab eben mit Udo telefoniert und wir treffen uns um 11h


Do Abend klappte das aber auch schon wesentlich besser als Sonntag. Hab mir auch ordentlich Traubenzucker in meine Apfelschole gekippt... 

Hoffe, dass es morgen auch wieder ganz gut klappt. Bin das letzte Jahr ausschließlich Downhill gefahren und hab nix, aber auch wirklich gar nix für die Kondition getan 
Hoffe, dass ich das mit der Kondition und den Krämpfen wieder schnell in den Griff bekomme und wir dann auch wieder Touren bis Velmers Tod in Angriff nehmen können.


LG
Der langsame mit dem schnellen Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (15. Januar 2011)

moin!

  @lahderbiker:kein problem! ´kannst gerne mitkommen . nur bitte denke daran, das tobi und ich "anfänger" sind, was mtb fahren angeht....

gruß

michael


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Januar 2011)

@ die beiden wasserwerker

warum erst um 14.30 uhr?

lange kann man dann nicht mehr fahren, da es ja noch recht früh dunkel wird.


----------



## Tier (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab heut z.B. für 4,6km mit viel Bergauf 20min gebraucht. Ich sags ja. Noch keine Kondition. Peinlich.


----------



## Porta-Mike (15. Januar 2011)

moin!
@tier: üben, üben, üben.....ich helfe dir dabei....
@k star: 13 uhr mittagessen. bis ich mich umgezogen habe ist es kurz vor zwei. 25 min brauche ich bis zum wasserwerk.....2 stunden werden wir wohl hinkriegen. wir wollen das tier ja nicht gleich überfordern 


gruß

michael


----------



## SuperGauzy (15. Januar 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Ich hab heut z.B. für 4,6km mit viel Bergauf 20min gebraucht.



So´n Rad hatte ich auch mal!


----------



## tangoba62 (15. Januar 2011)

alles klar. hab mit andre tel. wir treffen uns dann um 11uhr an der tanke in oerlinghausen.
wer noch mit möchte, auch zur tanke kommen!!

gruß udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (16. Januar 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> alles klar. hab mit andre tel. wir treffen uns dann um 11uhr an der tanke in oerlinghausen.
> wer noch mit möchte, auch zur tanke kommen!!
> 
> gruß udo



Moin
LEIDER zu spät... bin Sonntag morgen mit Frau und Tochter im H2O in Herford.
Wirklich schade.... wär GERN dabei gewesen zumal ihr euch genau vor meiner Haustür trefft. keine 5 min von mir hier....
vielleicht nächstes mal.... 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Januar 2011)

Hi, ja wirklich schade...

Aber anhand deines Prifilbildes scheinst du auch gern im Dunkeln zu fahren...

Wahrscheinlich fahren wir auch Donnerstag Abend so ab 20h wieder. Wenn du darauf Bock hast dann komm dann doch einfach mit.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Porta-Mike (16. Januar 2011)

moin!



> So´n Rad hatte ich auch mal!




....ach der andre. du treibst dich wohl überall ´rum.... viele grüße aus porta!

michael ( sr ig mi )


----------



## SuperGauzy (16. Januar 2011)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, die welt is klein!


----------



## Tier (16. Januar 2011)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht zur Wasserwerktour.
So richtig Bock hatte ich zwar nicht, da eh alle hätten auf mich warten müssen, aber bei dem Wetter wär ich trotzdem gern mitgefahren.
Nur liegt mein Bruder seit Freitag im Krankenhaus und da geht der Besuch vor. 

Vieleicht fahr ich danach noch ne kleine Runde.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Januar 2011)

komme grade von einer 2 stunden tour wieder.
ist zwar stellenweise etwas viel matsch, aber ansonsten wars super.

zum wasserwerk habe ich es leider nicht geschafft, da ich erst um 15.15uhr wieder zu hause war. war etwas lange gestern abend.


----------



## gooni11 (16. Januar 2011)

Moin
@Sumsemann....
Joa ich fahr auch gern mal im dunkeln.
Allerdings wohl nicht Donnerstag da ich Freitag wieder um 5 Uhr raus muß....hmm... allerdings wenn das Wetter mitspielt ...?!?!?
Mal sehen.... geht nicht Freitag wenn es halbwegs trocken ist (also wenigstens von oben)?

Ansonsten war ich heut auch los knapp 2 Stunden ... hab mich auch in den Wald getraut Kris ... obwohl es dort schrecklich naß war  teilweise noch Schnee und Eis auf dem Hermannsweg  Aber ich mußte unbedingt die neue Bremse testen und das war auch gut so. SIE FUNKTIONIERT!!! Avid Elixir X0... kann ich in jedem Fall weiterempfehlen!
.mfg


----------



## Porta-Mike (16. Januar 2011)

moin!

ich bin wieder zurück und es hat super spass gemacht. das tier konnte leider nicht - deinem bruder alles gute.....blinddarm op´s werden aber völlig überbewertet...
wir sind durch bis kleinenbremen gefahren. teilweise bin ich doch an meine grenzen gekommen, aber lahderbiker hat immer schön brav auf mich gewartet. vielen dank nochmals für die guten tips und ratschläge . 
hier noch ein foto vom stein,andy und mike!

gruß

michael


----------



## Tier (16. Januar 2011)

Beim nächsten mal bin ich dann hoffentlich auch dabei. Dann müssten Helm usw. auch eingetrudelt sein.
Bild ist in der Nähe vom Kreuzplatz aufgenommen?


----------



## gooni11 (16. Januar 2011)

Die Räder sind so sauber.... ich seh bei mir nicht mal mehr die Schrift am Unterrohr.. oder zumindest wenig davon .
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. Januar 2011)

Bäääh, wo hast Du dich denn rumgetrieben?


----------



## Porta-Mike (16. Januar 2011)

moin!



> Die Räder sind so sauber.... ich seh bei mir nicht mal mehr die Schrift am Unterrohr.. oder zumindest wenig davon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



etwas später 








gruß

michael


----------



## JENSeits (16. Januar 2011)

Schutzbleche sind das Stichwort 
Sag mal gooni, bist DU im Dreck gefahren?


----------



## Lahderbiker (16. Januar 2011)

Servus,

  jo spaß gemacht hats auf jeden fall , bin nächste mal wieder dabei, wenn ich zeit hab und das wetter mit spielt.

  Schön Sonntag euch allen noch


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> @Sumsemann....
> Joa ich fahr auch gern mal im dunkeln.
> Allerdings wohl nicht Donnerstag da ich Freitag wieder um 5 Uhr raus muß....hmm... allerdings wenn das Wetter mitspielt ...?!?!?
> ...




Hi Nico,

ich war heut von 10.30h bis etwa 16.45h auf dem Bike und hatte am Ende 82,7km auf dem Tacho. Reine Fahrzeit waren 4h 29min... Hatten ne längere Pause am Herrman eingelegt und noch mal ne kurze an den Exter Steinen.

Schei.... War ich am Ende kaputt. Nachdem ich das ganze letzte Jahr nur Downhill und null cc gefahren bin ist meine Kondition so was von im A. War jetzt erst die dritte cc Ausfahrt...

Na ja... Trainieren, trainieren, trainieren dann wird's schon. Aufgrund eines Bandscheibenvorfalls in der HWS darf ich ja auch kein Downhill mehr fahren und kann mich wieder ganz dem Cross Country und All Mountain widmen.


Währ Klasse wenn du ado mitkommen könntest. Geht dann aber "nur" zum Herrmann. Fr geht nicht, weil wir So dann wieder fahren und ich brauche mindestens zwei Tage Erholung! Mit 38 funktioniert die Regeneration nicht mehr so wie mit Ende 20 

Hab auch mein Bike schon wieder Blitz blank sauber  Macht zwar nicht wirklich Sinn, doch beim neuen Bike macht es ja noch spass.
Es steht auch, zum Frust meiner Frau, z.Z. überwiegend im Wohnzimmer 

LG
Matthias


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

@sumsemann Neue Schätzchen gehören auch ins Wohnzimmer  

@gooni *auf Kris Wunsch in den Stammtisch verschoben.
LG JENSeits*


----------



## gooni11 (17. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> ich war heut von 10.30h bis etwa 16.45h auf dem Bike und hatte am Ende 82,7km auf dem Tacho. Reine Fahrzeit waren 4h 29min... Hatten ne längere Pause am Herrman eingelegt und noch mal ne kurze an den Exter Steinen.
> 
> ...



Moin
Ich weiß... werd jetzt 36... BALD! 
mfg


----------



## kris. (17. Januar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich weiß... werd jetzt 36... BALD!
> mfg



Jungspund!


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Januar 2011)

Tach Spotzfreunde!
Biete am kommenden Samstag (22.01.) eine Trailtour im schönen Lübbecker Wiehen. 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unterhalt der Wittekindbrücke an der B239. (Horst Höhe)
Abfahrt: 13.00 Uhr
Wer kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (20. Januar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Tach Spotzfreunde!
> Biete am kommenden Samstag (22.01.) eine Trailtour im schönen Wiehen.
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unterhalt der Wittekindbrücke an der B239. (Horst Höhe)
> Abfahrt: 13.00 Uhr
> Wer kommt?



Hallo,

ich vermute, dass dein genannter Treffpunkt bei mir in der nähe liegt.
Wohne in Bünde.

Kannst du bitte eine Straße dazu nennen ??
Ist das dort bei der Brauerei Barre?
Wäre dann am Samstag dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Januar 2011)

Auf ne Trailtour hätte ich ja mal richtig Bock!!

...doch leider hab ich mir ne Blasenentzündung gezogen und muss jetzt Antibiotika nehmen 

Ist sicher nicht gesund Sa dann schon zu fahren. Meine Tour heut Abend ab 20h zum Herrmann ist deswegen auch gekänzelt 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Peter88 (20. Januar 2011)

komme auch. bin dann eh im wald und trails kommen immer gut 

gruß
peter

p.s. 


> Kannst du bitte eine Straße dazu nennen ??
> Ist das dort bei der Brauerei Barre?


ne wenn du aus richtung bünde kommst
100m nach der fussgängerbrücke rechts ab

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...=52.287509,8.628538&spn=0.007127,0.02105&z=16


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Januar 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte eine Straße dazu nennen ??
> Ist das dort bei der Brauerei Barre?


Oups, hab´s auch gerade gesehen: der Ort fehlte. 
Ja der Parkplatz ist oberhalb der Brauerei Barre.
Wie gesagt: oben, fast auf dem Berg unterhalb der Fußgänger Brücke über die B239 (hier noch Berliner Str.)


----------



## Saschka88 (20. Januar 2011)

Ok danke, dann weiß ich Bescheid.

Die 17km kann ich auch hin strampeln

@nippelspanner
Kannst du mir deine Handynummer per PN schicken, für den Fall der Fälle.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2011)

Ich wäre dabei Björn,

wieviel km sind geplant? Bestimmt entspanntes rumrollen?


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (20. Januar 2011)

Jupp, immer gaaanz entspannt.
Jedenfalls bergauf!


----------



## JENSeits (20. Januar 2011)

Sehr gut - dann bin ich dabei! Ggf. kann ich dann etwas neues zum einfahren präsentieren


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Januar 2011)

Schei... Ich will auch...

Wenn es, insbesondere Bergauf, aber wirklich ganz entspannt gehen soll dann würd ich mich wohl doch auch noch gern mit einklinken.

Der Artzt sagte zwar kein Sport aber lockeres hochkurbeln ist ja nicht wirklich Sport und Runtertrailen ist auch kein Sport sondern FUN 

Ich würd dann morgen früh hier kurz mitteilen ob ich dann definitiv dabei bin.

Währ Klasse wenn ich noch ne Handynummer per PN bekommen könnte, für den Fall, dass ich das nicht finde.

LG
Matthias

@Nico: Bock auch mit zu kommen???


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2011)

Achte aber auf deine Gesundheit!

Hast ne PN


----------



## poekelz (21. Januar 2011)

Das schaffen wir leider nicht ganz, wir (chucki und ich) kommen erst gegen 13:30h in Q-City los und sind dann vermutlich um 14:00h oben im Wiehen.

Aber vielleicht sieht man sich, so eine große Gruppe fällt ja auf  - dann schließen wir uns unauffällig an 

Björn, schon eine Idee ob ihr östlich oder westlich der B fahrt?

CU-vielleicht
Frank


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Januar 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Björn, schon eine Idee ob ihr östlich oder westlich der B fahrt?


Vermutlich beides. Wird so ´ne Art "Best of Lübbecker Trails..."
Sind ja nicht viele... 
Schicke dir mein Handy-Nr. per PN. Könnt uns dann ja ggf. anfunken.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2011)

Dann tritt mal kräftig rein und schließt euch an 

Ich würde sagen Beide Seiten der B wären gut!


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Januar 2011)

Ich bin um 13 Uhr am Barre Parkplatz, wir reden doch von dem Waldparkplatz der in Fahrtrichtung Lübbecke ist, richtig?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2011)

Genau der. Von Süden kommend nach der Kuppel und Brücke rechts rein 
Googel sagt: 52.287598,8.628247 bzw. http://maps.google.de/maps?q=52.287...a&safe=images&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl


LG Jens.

PS: Bis später Surfjunk


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Januar 2011)

Donnerwetter ... alle heiß wie ne Frittenbude hier ... 

Na das wird ein Getümmel im Wald 

Ich zieh mal wieder meine gelben Klamotten an, damit man mich sieht, wenn da so eine Horde Mountainbiker den Berg runterkommt.....

Later

chucki_bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (21. Januar 2011)

Mit der gelben Hose sehe ich Dich bestimmt auch von Detmold aus!


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2011)

Das wird bestimmt eine Mords Gaudi 
Dann sollte ich zusehen das ich den Chestmount hinbekomme damit wir auch Alle mal drauf sind! 
Gruppenfoto darf nicht fehlen finde ich, wenn schonmal alle beisammen sind 
Hat jmd Kameras zur HNad?


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (21. Januar 2011)

Hätte auch Bock gehabt! Leider ist mein Stumpi beim Onkel Doktor - der linke X9 Shifter ist im Eimer und den neuen schickt SRAM erste Ende nächster Woche (immerhin für lau...)!

Hm, schade.... Beim nächsten Mal dann! Euch Viel Spaß!


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Januar 2011)

Diggi Cam gehört ja zur Standardausrüstung ... Sollten wohl einige greifbar sein...

Hoffe wir sehen uns .... 

Stay tuned
chucki_bo


----------



## nippelspanner (21. Januar 2011)

X


----------



## Sgt.Green (21. Januar 2011)

Hi, ich bin wohl auch mit dabei wenn heute abend nicht grundlegend was schief geht 

Morgen muss auch nochmal mein Manic ran weil mein Stereo immer noch nicht zurück ist 

Bis dahin


----------



## Saschka88 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich werde wohl meine DSLR mitnehmen.
Reicht für ein Gruppenfoto 
Muss nur jemand ein Stativ anschleppen 
Mein Trümmer will ich nicht mitnehmen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

Moin,

Ich werd wohl heute doch nicht mit dabei sein.
Hab durch das Antibiotika zwar keine Beschwerden mehr mit der Blasenentzündung, jedoch schmerzen die Lymphknoten in der Leiste seit heute.

Ich denke das soll mir sagen, dass der Körper noch ziemlich mit dem Infekt kämpft und Radfahren, insbesondere bei den Temperaturen, ist da sicher der Genesung nicht unbedingt dienlich.

Hoffe, dass ihr das bald mal wieder in Angriff nehmt! Ich bin dann auf alle Fälle mit dabei!!!

LG und viel Spass heute,
Matthias


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2011)

Kannst immer vorbeikommen!
Gute Besserung und schade das du nicht dabei bist ...


LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2011)

Nochmal ich:

Fahren wir so entspannt das ich den Fullface mitschleppen kann? Bzgl. Go Pro wär's wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich werd wohl heute doch nicht mit dabei sein.
> Hab durch das Antibiotika zwar keine Beschwerden mehr mit der Blasenentzündung, jedoch schmerzen die Lymphknoten in der Leiste seit heute.
> ...


Das ist Mist.......
Da ist DEVINITIV mal NIX tun angesagt!!

Gute Besserung
mfg


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2011)

los Gooni komm vorbei!
Und Kris du auch!


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

...und NIX tun ist ja mal so gar nicht mein Ding!!!

Hab Jahrelang nix gehabt aber seit August hab ich echt nen Lauf!!!

Erst beim Downhill (Sturz) ne gebrochene Hand, dann wieder beim DH den HWS Bandscheibenvorfall, dann (als jetzt so viel Schnee lag) beim Joggen ne Entzündung im Knie zugezogen und jetzt der Scheiss mit der Blase 

Leute!!! Altwerden ist echt für'n A...


@Jens: Ich werd mich auf alle Fälle melden!!!


LG
Matthias


----------



## malte 21 (22. Januar 2011)

wer kommt denn mit welchem Bike xD


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Januar 2011)

Ich komme mit einer Spec Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2011)

> los Gooni komm vorbei!
> Und Kris du auch!



Wohin?? Hier hin??!!



nippelspanner schrieb:


> Tach Spotzfreunde!
> Biete am kommenden Samstag (22.01.) eine Trailtour im schönen Lübbecker Wiehen.
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unterhalt der Wittekindbrücke an der B239. (Horst Höhe)
> Abfahrt: 13.00 Uhr
> Wer kommt?




Erstens weiß ich nicht einmal wo das ist... zweitens regnet und schneit es hier.
Das heißt ich müsste nachher das verschlammte Rad ins *neue* Auto packen und ich werd ja auch nicht so sauber sein.
zudem ist es GLAUB ICH noch recht weit weg von hier... also nicht in grad 10 min zu ereichen oder?!

Also nicht böse sein wenn ich nicht dabei bin.

Wenn WENIGSTENS schönes wetter wäre.. DANN hätt ich ja  gesagt.
mfg


----------



## Larsarne (22. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...und NIX tun ist ja mal so gar nicht mein Ding!!!
> 
> Hab Jahrelang nix gehabt aber seit August hab ich echt nen Lauf!!!
> 
> ...


 



  Na dann mal gute Besserung...

  Jetzt bloß keinen falschen Ehrgeiz,... wird sonst alles nur noch schlimmer. Andre, Udo und ich erkunden dann schonmal die nächsten 80 bis 100 km für die nächste Tour...  


 Gruß larsarne


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> Andre, Udo und ich erkunden dann schonmal die nächsten 80 bis 100 km für die nächste Tour...
> 
> 
> Gruß larsarne



ja, ja... Immer schön nachtreten wenn man schon am Boden liegt 


Wenn das so weiter geht, dann sehe ich fürs 24h Aktivsee Rennen im Mai echt schwarz!!! 

LG
Matthias


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> los Gooni komm vorbei!
> Und Kris du auch!



Sorry, hab schon nen Termin heute.
Aber so Richtung Sommer wenn die Kiste nach den biken mal nicht ganz so schlammig ist. Dann traue ich mich auch das Bike in das Auto meiner Freundin zu werfen.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Aber so Richtung Sommer wenn die Kiste nach den biken mal nicht ganz so schlammig ist. Dann traue ich mich auch das Bike in das Auto meiner Freundin zu werfen.



Hä???!!!???

Grade jetzt musst du das Auto deiner Freundin nehmen! ...und im Sommer das eigene


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2011)

ist schon in Ordnung, war eher mit einem  zu verstehen 
War ganz schön schlammit, die Schaltung hat mir die Tour versaut, sodass ich fürher abgebrochen habe. Bilder gibt's später dann.


Jens


----------



## Saschka88 (22. Januar 2011)

So auch ich bin in Bünde angekommen.

Ich hatte Eine Zeitlang auch Probleme mit der Schaltung.
Schnee zwischen den Ritzel und die Kette sprang ständig.
Schnee ist dann zum Glück geschmolzen.

War für mich als Anfänger ne super Tour.
Wetter war nur beschissen.
War nach den 19km Anfahrt schon durchnässt....

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Lahderbiker (22. Januar 2011)

servus,

@ Porta-Mike

und die woche mit tobi fleißig trainiert?

@ JENSeits

 Wer auch mitgekommen, nur ist mir heut zu matschig.
  Muß ja das radel auch im auto transportieren.

  [FONT="]Hab ihr normale tour im Wald geführt oder wahren da nur [/FONT][FONT="]Downhill[/FONT][FONT="] die spaß an steilen abfahren hatten?[/FONT]

gruß andy


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ist schon in Ordnung, war eher mit einem  zu verstehen
> War ganz schön schlammit, die Schaltung hat mir die Tour versaut, sodass ich fürher abgebrochen habe. Bilder gibt's später dann.
> 
> 
> Jens


Ja wie später.... los los... komm ich die Hufe... los schlag die Hacken in Teer ich will was sehen 
Ich war auch fleißig aber ohne Schlamm und Schaltprobleme.. 
Ich ICH hab auch Bildchen...


----------



## kris. (22. Januar 2011)

Nähe Emsquelle, oder wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (22. Januar 2011)

...wo issn das?

Edit: Kris war schneller...


----------



## JENSeits (22. Januar 2011)

Bilder von Heute gibt's hier.


----------



## gooni11 (22. Januar 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Nähe Emsquelle, oder wo ist das?



Schon ziemlich nah an der Emsquelle.
Stimmt.
Somit habbe se 76235487236458 Jummipoints jäwonne wa?!
@Sumsemann.... du siehst , wer hier nicht schnell genug ist den bestraft das leben bzw der Kris. Is ja fast das selbe nur Kris hat mehr Haare.. . 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo, jemand morgen Abend Lust auf ne Beleuchtungsfahrt übern Hermansweg?

Hab meine Blasenentzündung so langsam abgeschüttelt und tierisch Bock morgen Abend ein bissel durch die Dunkelheit zu fahren.

Treffpunkt z.B. Parkplatz Eiserner Anton und dann Richtung Donoper Teiche oder Hermansdenkmal...

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (25. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand morgen Abend Lust auf ne Beleuchtungsfahrt übern Hermansweg?
> 
> Hab meine Blasenentzündung so langsam abgeschüttelt und tierisch Bock morgen Abend ein bissel durch die Dunkelheit zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Moin
Ich hab leider Spätschicht und muß bis 22 Uhr arbeiten... 
Freitag?
da wär ich wohl dabei... und da ist s auch trocken. 
mfg


----------



## tangoba62 (25. Januar 2011)

Hi Matthias,

das freut mich. Nun paß bloß auf, das nicht wieder geblasen wird,sonst gibts Ruckzuck wieder ne Entzündung

Würd auch mal wieder gern im Dunkeln fahrn. Mogen geht bei mir aber auch nicht. Mal sehen was sich hier noch tut,schließ mich dann vielleicht an!!

Ansonsten am WE dann ne Tour!!

Gruß Udo





Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand morgen Abend Lust auf ne Beleuchtungsfahrt übern Hermansweg?
> 
> Hab meine Blasenentzündung so langsam abgeschüttelt und tierisch Bock morgen Abend ein bissel durch die Dunkelheit zu fahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2011)

@gooni

Ist ok, können auch Freitag Abend zusammen fahren.

Wann und wo treffen?


@ Udo

Klar fahren wir So auch wieder!!!
Bist Freitag evtl auch dabei?






Hat morgen noch einer Lust. Ne kleine Runde würd ich morgen wohl dennoch auch noch fahren. 

Bin echt auf Entzug!!, 

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (26. Januar 2011)

Moin
äähhhh...... hab hier grad bissel Stress mit der Frau im Haus.
Wir fahren ja Samstag in Urlaub und sie meint nun daß das jetzt nicht wirklich sein muß daß ich Freitag noch Rad fahr und dann auch noch im Dunkeln. Wenn was passiert usw usw.

Irgendwo hat sie allerdings auch recht was ich nur ungern zugebe aber ist ja so. 

Hab ich gestern im Wahn auch nicht so dran gedacht.....

Also muß ich LEIDER wieder einmal absagen.... tut mir leid.

Aber es kommt noch zu einem gemeinsamen Nightride.... versprochen. 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Januar 2011)

Schade.... 


...aber ich währ wahrscheinlich auch Fr Abend nicht mehr gefahren wenn es Sa in den Urlaub ginge.

Aufgeschoben ist Ja nicht aufgehoben...

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (26. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Schade....
> 
> 
> ...aber ich währ wahrscheinlich auch Fr Abend nicht mehr gefahren wenn es Sa in den Urlaub ginge.
> ...



Moin
Worauf du einen lassen kannst... das Jahr fängt mal grad an...
Schön das du nicht böse bist und mich verstehst  ... 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Januar 2011)

Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle einen schönen Urlaub und melde dich hier umgehend sobald du wieder zurück bist.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Tier (28. Januar 2011)

Heut sind Michael und ich ne kleine Spontanrunde durch den Nammer Wald gefahren.

Was soll ich sagen. Mit dem kleineren Rahmen fährt sich's gleich vieeeel besser. Funzte auch alles ganz gut. Steuersatz muss ich nochmal nachstellen und die Schaltung braucht auch noch das letzte Feintuning. Sonst passt alles optimalst.

Konditionell bin ich zwar wieder extrem schnell an meine Grenzen gestoßen, aber irgendwie muss man ja mal welche aufbauen.
Michael hat auch immer brav auf mich gewartet. 

Besondere Vorkommnisse gabs keine, wenn man die gefrorene Treckerspur nicht mitzählt, die uns fast zum Verhängnis geworden sind. 


Bilders....:


----------



## SuperGauzy (28. Januar 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Mit dem kleineren Rahmen fährt sich's gleich vieeeel besser.



Was ich immer sage: Lieber ´ne Nummer kleiner, als eine Nummer zu groß!


----------



## Porta-Mike (28. Januar 2011)

moin!

jau, ´ne spontane und schöne tour. unsere azubis würden " echt laser " sagen....  die treckerspur war echt übel, da hätte es mich fast gerissen...

gruß

michael


----------



## Lahderbiker (28. Januar 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Konditionell bin ich zwar wieder extrem schnell an meine Grenzen gestoßen, aber irgendwie muss man ja mal welche aufbauen.



 Servus,

  dann trainiert schön fleißig um Kondition zu kriegen . Wenn es wieder wärmer wird, komme ich wieder ins Wiehen- / Wesergebirge vorbei

  Was für ne Rahmengröße haste jetzt?

  Gruß andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (28. Januar 2011)

Sind jetzt 20 Zoll.


----------



## gooni11 (28. Januar 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Was ich immer sage: Lieber ´ne Nummer kleiner, als eine Nummer zu groß!



kommt drauf an um was es geht.... 

Wenns um Rahmen geht ist das rüüüchtüüsch..


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

... wo wir grad bei dem Thema sind fällt mir doch glad einer ein:

Sie sagt lüsternd: Du Schatz, ich will 30cm... und weh soll es tun!!! 

Er kontert: Kein Problem... ich fi... dich zwei mal und knall dir eine 




sooooo, jetzt aber mal wieder zu was Ernstem!

Sonntag wirds Wetter TOP!!!

Andre, Udo, und ich werden wieder ne Tour von Oerlinghausen Esso Tankstelle aus, Richtung Herrman / Exter Steine, starten. 
Lars... bist auch dabei??? ...und Nico???

Treffzeit wird so um 10.30 sein, gebe es aber noch mal genau bekannt.

Wer aus Bielefeld kommt und nicht bis Oerlinghausen alleine fahren will kann sich mit mir auch in Blfd Senne (Buschkampkreuzung /Mercedes Neotechnik) treffen. Können uns bis Oerlinghausen dann locker warmfahren.

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (29. Januar 2011)

Also ich überlege ob ich evt nachher noch ne KLEINE Runde dreh...

Wir fahren ja erst heut Nacht.... hmm....

WENN dann so von 14-16 Uhr oder so....


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

Ich werd heut nicht radeln...

Hab grad meine Ski ins Auto geschmissen und werd jetzt nach Willingen fahren 

Pisten sollen gut (beschneit) sein und bei dem Wetter macht das ja auch mal wieder richtig Spaß.


----------



## Larsarne (29. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ... wo wir grad bei dem Thema sind fällt mir doch glad einer ein:
> 
> Sie sagt lüsternd: Du Schatz, ich will 30cm... und weh soll es tun!!!
> 
> ...


 





   Hallo Matthias.


   Ja,  bin auch dabei  !  (Meine Bremse läuft wieder, war total abgenutzt... wir dürfen auf unseren Touren auch nicht soviel bremsen... einfach mehr rollen, ist sonst nicht gut fürs Material... )
OK, schaue wegen Startzeit nochmal ins Forum... dann bis morgen..

   Gruß larsarne


----------



## tangoba62 (29. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> sooooo, jetzt aber mal wieder zu was Ernstem!
> 
> Sonntag wirds Wetter TOP!!!
> 
> ...



hi,

fahren werd ich auch auf jeden Fall. Ob das aber WIEDER zum Hermann sein wird,mal sehen. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Wege im Wald..

Wie wärs ,wenn wir uns mal dem Treff am "Eisernen Anton" um 11 anschließen. Wär ja mal ne Abwechslung

Gruß Udo


----------



## Larsarne (29. Januar 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> fahren werd ich auch auf jeden Fall. Ob das aber WIEDER zum Hermann sein wird,mal sehen. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Wege im Wald..
> 
> ...


 



Hallo Udo.

Bei dem Eisernen-Anton-Treff mitzufahren, hatte ich auch schon gedacht, hatte Andre auch schon mal darauf angesprochen. Ist mal ne andere Tour....  wäre da morgen auch mit dabei.

   ..bis dann    Gruß larsarne


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

ja, also ich will mich dem auch nicht verwehren.

Ist ja wirklich mal was anderes...


Dann morgen um 11 oben auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Restaurant.

@Udo... oder holst mich kurz vor 11 bei mir ab?

LG
Matthias


----------



## Saschka88 (29. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ja, also ich will mich dem auch nicht verwehren.
> 
> Ist ja wirklich mal was anderes...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wollt ihr mich vielleicht mitnehmen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

Saschka88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollt ihr mich vielleicht mitnehmen ?



Was zahlst denn???


Na klar... Komm da um 11 einfach hin.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Saschka88 (29. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Was zahlst denn???
> 
> 
> Na klar... Komm da um 11 einfach hin.
> ...



Kriegst ein alkoholfreies Bier 

Wo den genau ?
Bitte Straßenname und Ort.

Hab keine Ahnung welches Restaurant gemeint ist.


Was für ein Tour ist geplant ?


----------



## tangoba62 (29. Januar 2011)

hallo,

die Tour wird so ca. 3 Std. oder länger dauern. Normal sind alle Leistungsklassen anwesend. Wird organisiert vom TSVE Bielefeld.

Hier die Adresse:

Osningstrasse 281 33605 Bielefeld

Dann bis morgen an alle!!

Gruß Udo


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

@saschka

Udo hat ja schon alles geschrieben... Währ schön wenn du dann morgen mit dabei bist.

LG
Matthias


----------



## Saschka88 (29. Januar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @saschka
> 
> Udo hat ja schon alles geschrieben... Währ schön wenn du dann morgen mit dabei bist.
> 
> ...



ok, dann weiß ich bescheid.

Kannst du mir deine Handynummer per PN schicken, falls was sein sollte....

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2011)

...du hast Post


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2011)

am Sonntag den 6.2. gibt es wieder eine geführte Tour von der bikelounge. Start ist 11.00 Uhr am Eisernen Toni
http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Februar 2011)

Hey Klasse!!!

Soll zwar sch... Wetter sein, werde aber wohl dennoch das mal mitmachen


----------



## RolfK (4. Februar 2011)

Schade, müssen Sonntag zum Geburtstag. Aber es gibt ja ein nächstes Mal laut Homepage. Wären gerne auch mitgefahren und was mich wundert, mein Frauchen findet das auch eine sehr gute Idee. In der Gegend waren wir noch nie mit dem Bike unterwegs. 
Sind da auch mehere Frauen mit dabei (möchte meine Wissen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2011)

bei dem letzten Treff wo ich mitgefahren bin waren auch 2 Mädels dabei


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2011)

Nabend Jungs,

ist Morgen jemand in und um Lübbecke unterwegs?



LG Jens


----------



## Saschka88 (4. Februar 2011)

Hi Jens,

Würde gern morgen mit euch eine Runde drehen, hab aber von 10 Uhr bis ca. 14 Uhr ein Shooting und um 4 wird es schon dunkel.

Beim nächsten mal würd ich vorbeischauen.

Habt ihr Jungs aus Lübbecke irgendwann bei besserem Wetter Lust paar Action Fotod zu machen?
Sprich paar Jumps....


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,
Fotos sind immer gut !
Müssen wir definitiv mal machen bei gutem Wetter 

Hauptsache mein neuer Stereo Rahmen kommt bald an und ich hab das Bike zurück

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> am Sonntag den 6.2. gibt es wieder eine geführte Tour von der bikelounge. Start ist 11.00 Uhr am Eisernen Toni
> http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html



Sollte man sich eigentlich mal anschauen. Abwarten, wie morgen das Wetter wird... (Sturm?)
Hoffe, das ist nicht so ´ne "CC-Ketterechts-Wirmüssenunserenstundenschnitthalten-Truppe..."


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin Heute nicht losgefahren. Das war mir eindeutig zu riskant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sollte man sich eigentlich mal anschauen. Abwarten, wie morgen das Wetter wird... (Sturm?)
> Hoffe, das ist nicht so ´ne "CC-Ketterechts-Wirmüssenunserenstundenschnitthalten-Truppe..."


 

ne ne, ist eher so eine AM Truppe - Flowige Trails.

Außerdem gibt es unterwegs noch Fahrtechnik Tipps.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es unterwegs noch Fahrtechnik Tipps.



braucht er nicht!


----------



## nippelspanner (5. Februar 2011)

Ich auch nicht!
Fehlende Fahrtechnik kompensiere ich immer durch viel Federweg und Protektoren!


----------



## criscross (5. Februar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sollte man sich eigentlich mal anschauen. Abwarten, wie morgen das Wetter wird... (Sturm?)
> Hoffe, das ist nicht so ´ne "CC-Ketterechts-Wirmüssenunserenstundenschnitthalten-Truppe..."


 


nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht!
> Fehlende Fahrtechnik kompensiere ich immer durch viel Federweg und Protektoren!


 
dann bist du da genau richtig


----------



## tangoba62 (5. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey Klasse!!!
> 
> Soll zwar sch... Wetter sein, werde aber wohl dennoch das mal mitmachen




Hi Matthias,

biste morgen dabei?? von andre schon was gehört??
ich würd dann nach halb elf bei dir vorbeikommen.hört sich doch ganz gut an,der treff.

gruß udo


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Februar 2011)

Jep, da mach ich morgen mit 

...so was ist doch genau mein Ding 


Von Andre hab ich set Do nichts gehört. Hatte ja um 20h komplett startklar auf euch gewartet...
Um 20.20h rief er dann an, dass er vorher sich mit Lars zum fahren getroffen hatte und jetzt schon wieder zu Hause währ 


Dann sei doch so bis spätestens 10.40h morgen bei mir. Dann brauchen wir uns nicht so die Osningstr. hochhetzen. Brauche ja sonst da oben schon gleich nen Sauerstoffzelt 

LG
Matthias


----------



## tangoba62 (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das ist ja mal doof gelaufen.Ich habe Andre Do. ne SMS mit ner Absage der Tour geschickt, da ich leider nicht konnte.

Ok,dann bin ich bis 10.40 Uhr bei dir. Können dann jaaanz gemütlich hochfahren!!

@Lars Wenn du Bock hast,dann komm auch zum "Anton"

Gruß Udo


----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2011)

@ Björn - ich habe auch von DIR gesprochen


----------



## Larsarne (5. Februar 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist ja mal doof gelaufen.Ich habe Andre Do. ne SMS mit ner Absage der Tour geschickt, da ich leider nicht konnte.
> 
> ...


 



Hy ihr.

Ja, am Do hat nicht so funktioniert. Ich hatte Andre am Mi schon `ne SMS geschickt, aber der hat die nicht gelesen. Bin dann so zum Treffpunkt gefahren. Er hat mich dann noch angerufen, wollten dann noch zusammen´ne Runde drehen, haben es dannn aber abgesagt....
Bin noch alleine durchs Gelände... inklusive Sturz, vereiste Strecke...
war noch schön naß und dreckig....
OK, morgen "E-Anton" 11.00...   da treffen sich dann wohl einige...

    Gruß larsarne


----------



## discordius (5. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Also ich bin Heute nicht losgefahren. Das war mir eindeutig zu riskant.



Wegen des lauen Lüftchens? Hatte eigentlich keine Probleme heute Nachmittag. Nur der Ast, der mir beim "Downhill" runter zur B239 auf den Kopf gefallen ist, hat mich etwas verschreckt. Aber mehr als mal auf den Helm zu klopfen hat der auch nicht getan. Dafür gabs auf dem Rückweg ordentlich Rückenwind.
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter morgen wird.

Aber als CCler ist meine Airtime ja auf auf die zwei kleinen Stupser Nähe Wartum begrenzt, da kann es mich nicht so verwehen wie euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Februar 2011)

Mich verweht es auch nicht mehr bei den Sprüngen .. mehr als das was am Turm steht springe ich ja auch nicht ...
Allerdings habe ich nach der Erfahrung des letzten Sturms im Sommer 09 ordentlich Respekt bei dem Wetter in den Wald zugehen .. Da ist zwischen mir und einem Freund ein Baum zu Fall gekommen ... 

Gut das der Ast dir nichts getan hat!


LG Jens


----------



## discordius (5. Februar 2011)

So riesig war der Ast ja zum Glück nicht. Der Wald war heute aber etwas zickig, so oft hatte ich noch nie Stöckchen im Schaltwerk. Ob der Wald spürt, dass ein neues X.9 bereits bestellt ist? Vielleicht sollte ich das alte bei Vollmond mit einem Opferdolch auf dem Heidbrink vom Rahmen schneiden?


----------



## nippelspanner (7. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> am Sonntag den 6.2. gibt es wieder eine geführte Tour von der bikelounge. Start ist 11.00 Uhr am Eisernen Toni
> http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html



War ´ne schöne Tour. Dank an den Guide!
Nächstes mal evtl. noch mehr (tricky) Trails? Sonst nett. 
Rollt wirklich gut auf dem Bielefelder Sandböden. 

PS: Kennt jemand den Biker mit dem Yeti 575? Würde gerne mit ihm Kontakt aufnehmen zwecks weiterem Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## criscross (8. Februar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> War ´ne schöne Tour. Dank an den Guide!
> Nächstes mal evtl. noch mehr (tricky) Trails? Sonst nett.
> Rollt wirklich gut auf dem Bielefelder Sandböden.
> 
> PS: Kennt jemand den Biker mit dem Yeti 575? Würde gerne mit ihm Kontakt aufnehmen zwecks weiterem Erfahrungsaustausch.


 
könnte Ingo gewesen sein. User Name mille_plateaux.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wie siehts denn morgen 11h mit dem Treff an Eisernen Anton aus?

Findets wie gewohnt statt?

LG
Matthias


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2011)

Jemand Bock morgen auf ein wenig Freeride/Enduro Tour im Wiehen?
Wo ist mir eigentlich egal komme mit Auto dann direkt dort hin.
Rund um Lübbecke kenne ich einiges an Trail´s würde gerne mal woanders fahren.

Uhrzeit egal.


----------



## ohropax (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

setz dich doch ins Auto und fahr mit den Jungs um Kalle Schriewer eine Runde. Dort um Borgholzhausen und Bad Iburg geht trail- und DH-technisch so einiges, mal ists flowiger, mal verblockter und steiler, aber nie waldautobahnig. Samstags treffen die sich um 14:00 am Geschäft, klick.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## ohropax (18. Februar 2011)

Nachtrag: Wenn ich für morgen nicht eine Kohlwanderung geplant hätte, wäre ich dort wohl auch mal wieder dabei. Leider schaffe ich es terminlich erst frühestens wieder in zwei Wochen. Wir können da auch gerne mit den Kollegas gesammelt hinfahren, das gefällt denen dort bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (18. Februar 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> setz dich doch ins Auto und fahr mit den Jungs um Kalle Schriewer eine Runde. Dort um Borgholzhausen und Bad Iburg geht trail- und DH-technisch so einiges, mal ists flowiger, mal verblockter und steiler, aber nie waldautobahnig. Samstags treffen die sich um 14:00 am Geschäft, klick.
> 
> ...


 
gute Idee, 
da könnte man auch mal wieder hinfahren,
ist ja immer ganz lustig bei/mit Kalle.


----------



## criscross (18. Februar 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Wenn ich für morgen nicht eine Kohlwanderung geplant hätte, wäre ich dort wohl auch mal wieder dabei. Leider schaffe ich es terminlich erst frühestens wieder in zwei Wochen. Wir können da auch gerne mit den Kollegas gesammelt hinfahren, das gefällt denen dort bestimmt.


 
@ Marcus

fährst du Sonntag die Tour zum Bienenschmidt mit ?


----------



## ohropax (18. Februar 2011)

Bei mir geht (rad-)sportlich Sonntag eher nichts, die Abbauprodukte einer vorangegangenen nachmittaglichen Kohltour und abendlichen Feier werden mich wohl davon abhalten.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## gooni11 (18. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> @ Marcus
> 
> fährst du Sonntag die Tour zum Bienenschmidt mit ?



Hallo
Äh.... wann und wo wird gestartet?
mfg


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp!

Sieht ja echt gut aus, mal anrufen ob die heute fahren. 



ohropax schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> setz dich doch ins Auto und fahr mit den Jungs um Kalle Schriewer eine Runde. Dort um Borgholzhausen und Bad Iburg geht trail- und DH-technisch so einiges, mal ists flowiger, mal verblockter und steiler, aber nie waldautobahnig. Samstags treffen die sich um 14:00 am Geschäft, klick.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Sieht ja echt gut aus, mal anrufen ob die heute fahren.


 
die fahren immer,
bei jedem Wetter


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Äh.... wann und wo wird gestartet?
> mfg


 
Treff ist So. am Eisernen Toni 12.15 Uhr.
Wird aber ne ruhige Tour ohne Forstautobahnbolzerei.

Wenns nen bischen schneller sein soll,
der kann ja um 11.00 Uhr mit den Trias vom TSVE
mitfahren,
selber Treffpunkt.


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2011)

Die 11h Runde mit dem TSVE würde mir zusagen... Wie siehts aus gooni11??? Kommste mit?

LG
Matthias


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> Treff ist So. am Eisernen Toni 12.15 Uhr.
> Wird aber ne ruhige Tour ohne Forstautobahnbolzerei.
> 
> Wenns nen bischen schneller sein soll,
> ...


 
die 12.15 Tour am So. fällt aus ,
da sich gerade 2 Mitfahrer krank gemeldet haben


----------



## gooni11 (19. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Die 11h Runde mit dem TSVE würde mir zusagen... Wie siehts aus gooni11??? Kommste mit?
> 
> LG
> Matthias



Moin
Also *wenns trocken bleibt * und auch nur dann könnte ich mir vorstellen mitzufahren.
Was heißt den bisschen schneller?
Hinterherhecheln möchte ich nicht unbedingt ......hmm....
fährst du mit Auto dorthin ? Ich werd wohl *wenn* mit dem MTB hinfahren ,aber muss dann schon um 10.15 losfahren.....
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2011)

Fahre auch mit dem MTB dorthin. Muss dann so 10.50 losradeln 


Bin da schon mal mitgefahren und kann dir versichern, dass die gar nicht so schnell fahren. Da komm ich mit meinen gut 90 kilo auch sehr gut mit und ich bin nun wirklich kein Konditionswunder.

Morgen soll es trocken bleiben, ich rechne also fest mit dir!!!


----------



## tangoba62 (19. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Fahre auch mit dem MTB dorthin. Muss dann so 10.50 losradeln
> 
> 
> Bin da schon mal mitgefahren und kann dir versichern, dass die gar nicht so schnell fahren. Da komm ich mit meinen gut 90 kilo auch sehr gut mit und ich bin nun wirklich kein Konditionswunder.
> ...



Hi Matthias,

wir starten morgen um 11 wieder von der Tanke in Oerlinghausen.Andre und Lars werden wohl am Start sein. Wenn Du/Ihr Lust habt einen Treff dort zu starten, dann kommen !!


Gruß Udo


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2011)

@Udo

...und wieder die gleiche Strecke?  Hmmm... würd gern mal wieder was anderes fahren...

@gooni

...würde dir 11h an der Esso Tanke besser passen? Geht dann wohl zum Herrmann 

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (19. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Udo
> 
> ...und wieder die gleiche Strecke?  Hmmm... würd gern mal wieder was anderes fahren...
> 
> ...


Moin
SO...... JETZT hast du es ENDLICH geschafft!!!!  

Ich bin um 11 Uhr Morgen früh an der Esso.... dann zum Herrmann wär mir ooch recht.
Aber locker weg 
Muß aber um spätestens 14 Uhr zu Haus sein.
Und.... ich fahr nen Hardtail welches NICHT für meterhohe Sprünge geeignet ist ok?! Auch fußballgroße Steine brauch ICH nicht.. Danke 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Februar 2011)

Ja Super!!!

Der Andre hat mich auch gerade angerufen und holt mich um 10.15h ab und wir fahren dann gemeinsam zur Esso Tanke in Qerlinghausen.

Werden um 11h dann da sein.

Lars und Udo kommen auch da hin.

Andre und Lars fahren ebenfalls Hardtails... Du musst dir da echt keine Gedanken machen.


Bis morgen dann 

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (20. Februar 2011)

Moin
Ey Sumsemann.... was los? Bist direkt vom Rad aufs Sofa und schläfst noch?!?! 
Also war ne schöne Runde auch wenn ich dann abbrechen mußte ... war auch gut so. Auf dem nach Hause weg sind mir die Füße fast abgefroren.... und überhaupt hab ich plötzlich angefangen zu frieren.
Komisch..... na ja ... bald wird es wärmer und dann fahren wir mal zügig... jetzt schwitzt man ja immer so wenn man zu schnell ist.... 
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (20. Februar 2011)

Schlafen??? Ich??? Am Sonntag???

Bin Beamter... kann die ganze Woche tagsüber schlafen 


Neee..... War im anderen Tread am posten.

Hab mal im Specialized Tread mein heutiges Problem gepostet.

Siehe hier:

Hier drücken... Aber VORSICHTIG!!!



Ich war so gegen 16.15h zu Hause und bin jetzt echt kaputt!!!

Gleich gehts aber erstmal aufs Sofa und dazu gibts nen leckeres Bauarbeiter Getränk 


Hoffe wir fahren bald wieder mal zusammen!!! 

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (21. Februar 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Schlafen??? Ich??? Am Sonntag???
> 
> Bin Beamter... kann die ganze Woche tagsüber schlafen
> 
> ...



Wegen mir sehr bald... Samstag Vormittag *bei gutem Wetter*.... aber eben nur dann!
mfg


----------



## stoppelhopper (22. Februar 2011)

Ich werde das schöne Winterwetter gleich mal nutzen und eine Runde (1,5 - 2 Std.) drehen. Habe am Wochenende einen Trail auf dem Menkhauser Berg entdeckt, den will ich mal testen...
Ich fahre um 13h an der Kunsthalle los, wer möchte kann sich gerne anschliessen!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## SuperGauzy (22. Februar 2011)

Was habt ihr eigentlich für Arbeitszeiten?


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2011)

Mittagspause von 1 bis 3 ?


----------



## SuperGauzy (22. Februar 2011)

Ja, die hab ich auch, aber zum Radfahren schaffe ich´s nur nach Hause zum Essen, schnell zur Bank, evtl. noch zum Steuerberater und zurück. Eine ausgedehnte Tour kann man das nicht nennen...


----------



## stoppelhopper (22. Februar 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich für Arbeitszeiten?



Kein Grund neidisch zu werden. Da der Samstag bei mir ein fester Bestandteil der Arbeitswoche ist, habe ich tatsächlich manchmal mitten in der Woche frei... 
Und Ihr? Habt Ihr nix zu tun dass ihr euch während der Artbeitszeit mit Foreneinträgen beschäftigen könnt ???


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2011)

heute noch Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (22. Februar 2011)

Jeden Samstag arbeiten? Ha... DAS kenne ICH auch! 
Papierkram am Rechner, da kann man schon mal nebenbei irgendeinen Quatsch im Forum verzapfen.  
Außerdem musste ich meine Signatur ändern...


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Ja, die hab ich auch, aber zum Radfahren schaffe ich´s nur nach Hause zum Essen, schnell zur Bank, evtl. noch zum Steuerberater und zurück. Eine ausgedehnte Tour kann man das nicht nennen...


 
Mensch, es gibt doch fast-food und online-banking.
da bleibt auch Zeit zum biken.


----------



## Zearom (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Entwickler. Bis mein Quellcode aktiv ist, hab ich zeit zum Forenlesen 

Dummerweise muss ich momentan nur so lange arbeiten das ich wieder im Dunkeln fahren muss :/


----------



## SuperGauzy (22. Februar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Dummerweise muss ich momentan nur so lange arbeiten das ich wieder im Dunkeln fahren muss :/



Dagegen gibt´s doch passende Beleuchtung!


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Ich werde das schöne Winterwetter gleich mal nutzen und eine Runde (1,5 - 2 Std.) drehen. Habe am Wochenende einen Trail auf dem Menkhauser Berg entdeckt, den will ich mal testen...
> Ich fahre um 13h an der Kunsthalle los, wer möchte kann sich gerne anschliessen!
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


 
ist das nicht in der Nähe vom Schopke -Tal ?


----------



## Zearom (22. Februar 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Dagegen gibt´s doch passende Beleuchtung!



hab ich ja, trotzdem ists im hellen schöner 

Was ich leicht doof finde, das die ganzen schönen Trails mehr richtung Teuto liegen, hier im flachen Gütersloh ists manchmal schon etwas sehr... flach. Da freut man sich mittlerweile echt über jeden erdhügel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (22. Februar 2011)

Ach, ich fahre auch gern im Dunkeln, ist was ganz anderes und man hat seine Ruhe im Wald, sieht Tiere die man sonst nicht sieht und das Fahren selbst ist mit Beleuchtung ein besonderer Kick.


----------



## stoppelhopper (22. Februar 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ist das nicht in der Nähe vom Schopke -Tal ?



Ja, ist es. Der Tunnelstraßen-Tunnel geht direkt durch den Menkhauser Berg. Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich auch mal schauen was im Schopketal so passiert ist.


----------



## Zearom (22. Februar 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Ach, ich fahre auch gern im Dunkeln, ist was ganz anderes und man hat seine Ruhe im Wald, sieht Tiere die man sonst nicht sieht und das Fahren selbst ist mit Beleuchtung ein besonderer Kick.



Da stimmt allerdings, schon manchmal irre wenn man in ein großes gebüsch leuchtet und einen dann unerwartet viele paare Augen anschauen O-o


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Februar 2011)

Ist zufällig einer der Porta DH/FR Locals am Sonntag unterwegs?
Würde gerne mal was auf eurer Seite des Berges sehen


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## RolfK (25. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist zufällig einer der Porta DH/FR Locals am Sonntag unterwegs?
> Würde gerne mal was auf eurer Seite des Berges sehen




Bin zwar kein Local, aber eine Strecke kenne ich dort. Und die macht richtig Laune. Letztes Frühjahr war ich ein paar Mal da, so zum eingewöhnen nach dem Winterschlaf


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Februar 2011)

Rolf, Bock am Sonntag?


----------



## nippelspanner (25. Februar 2011)

Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Bock auf eine nette Trailtour?
Porta oder Lübbecke wäre denkbar.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Bock auf eine nette Tr*ia*ltour?



Da wär ich dabei 
Der Postbote kommt erst immer spät Nachmittags und wenn ich Glück habe kann ich dann Sonntag wieder mitm Enduro ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (25. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf, Bock am Sonntag?




Jo, wenn's von oben trocken ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da wär ich dabei
> Der Postbote kommt erst immer spät Nachmittags und wenn ich Glück habe kann ich dann *Sonntag* wieder mitm Enduro ran.



Jens, er spricht von morgen nicht Sonntag. 

@ Rolf 

Lass uns Sonntag morgen kurz SMS


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Schon klar.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Februar 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schon klar.



Kommst du ebbend mit Rolf und mir mit am Sonntag. 
Dann kannst uns "Rentnern" mal zeigen wie man Gas macht 
Vielleicht schließt sich Frank ja auch noch Sonntag an. 

Dann können wir ja mal Porta in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Februar 2011)

Kommt auf die liebe Post an. Heute wurde es in Bielefeld abgegeben. Bielefeld ist unser Zentrallager und daher sollte es Morgen ankommen. Flott eingebaut und ab auf die Trails!


----------



## RolfK (25. Februar 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jens, er spricht von morgen nicht Sonntag.
> 
> @ Rolf
> 
> Lass uns Sonntag morgen kurz SMS




Machen wir  oder hier


----------



## Sgt.Green (25. Februar 2011)

Ich will auch endlich wieder richtig ran 
HT ist zwar gut und schön aber so langsam reichts.... *****ß Service bei cube


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## poekelz (6. März 2011)

Wollte gleich um die Mittagszeit mit surfjunk zum Grünen See - jemand da??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (6. März 2011)

Moin
Ich hab verschlafen...... schaffe es jetzt nicht mehr zum eisernen Anton

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja gleich so noch im Wald.
mfg


----------



## nippelspanner (11. März 2011)

So, Spotzfreunde,

morgen (Samstag) soll´s super Wetter geben: 







Schlage daher eine Tour vom Kahle-Wart-Parkplatz Richtung Grünen See und weiter Limmberg / Lindtort-Trail / Flieger-Trail vor.

Start: 13.00 Uhr Kahle Wart
http://www.kahlewart.de/


----------



## discordius (11. März 2011)

Klingt gut, werde versuchen dabei zu sein. Kommt man die Trails auch mit "wenig" Federweg (120 v/h) und noch weniger Fahrtechnik runter?


----------



## nippelspanner (11. März 2011)

Wir springen eigentlich nie mehr als 2 m in Flat. 
Spaß beiseite: Alles nix wildes!


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. März 2011)

Die Runde würde ich gern mitkommen

Um 15Uhr muss ich allerdings beim KK Schießstand im Wald oberhalb von Offelten sein.

Wenn wir so fahren würden das wir ca um 14.30 am Limberg vorbei kommen könnte ich mich dann abseilen

Die anderen Trails würd ich auf nem anderen mal aber auch gern mal mitnehmen 

Grüße


----------



## gooni11 (11. März 2011)

Moin
Auch ich wollt morgen los Richtung Hermann.
Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Bin um 13.30 am Flugplatz oerlinghausen und dann um 14 Uhr ca am bienenschmidt. Wenn ich Niemanden seh fahr ich weiter da ich um spaetestens 18 Uhr zu haus sein muss.
MfG
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (11. März 2011)

Wollte morgen so ab 13.30h bei den Donoper Teichen starten, aber mehr Endurolastig. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Oder einfach schreien, wenn ihr ein Canyon mit blau verstrahlt leuchtenden Felgen seht


----------



## discordius (11. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Wir springen eigentlich nie mehr als 2 m in Flat.
> Spaß beiseite: Alles nix wildes!



Super, dann werden No_Limits und meine Wenigkeit morgen gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Echinopsis (11. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Auch ich wollt morgen los Richtung Hermann.
> Jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> Bin um 13.30 am Flugplatz oerlinghausen und dann um 14 Uhr ca am bienenschmidt. Wenn ich Niemanden seh fahr ich weiter da ich um spaetestens 18 Uhr zu haus sein muss.
> ...



Moin Angelo,

kommst Du dann gegen 13:45 an der Kreuzung mit der Kastanie unten am Tönsberg vorbei? Dann würde ich mich da einklinken. Bis 18:00 wäre ja genug Zeit um noch ne ganze Ecke weiter als zum Hermann zu fahren 

Gruß Tine


----------



## gooni11 (11. März 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Moin Angelo,
> 
> kommst Du dann gegen 13:45 an der Kreuzung mit der Kastanie unten am Tönsberg vorbei? Dann würde ich mich da einklinken. Bis 18:00 wäre ja genug Zeit um noch ne ganze Ecke weiter als zum Hermann zu fahren
> 
> Gruß Tine



Moin
Ok ... ja ich bin dann da!
ich mit nem Mädel allein im Wald.... das kann ja was werden... 
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (11. März 2011)

jetzt wollte ich grade sagen dass ich auf dabei bin, aber dann lasse ich euch 2 beiden mal alleine.


----------



## gooni11 (11. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt wollte ich grade sagen dass ich auf dabei bin, aber dann lasse ich euch 2 beiden mal alleine.


Neeee nich alleine lassen!!
kommste?!
mfg


----------



## Echinopsis (12. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> jetzt wollte ich grade sagen dass ich auf dabei bin, aber dann lasse ich euch 2 beiden mal alleine.



Also bitte, ich bin in festen Händen und Gooni ebenfalls verheiratet . Es handelt sich hier um ein Treffen auf rein sportlicher Ebene, was Männer für Gedankengänge entwickeln, ne ne...

Gegen weitere MitfahrerInnen ist wirklich nichts einzuwenden. Am besten mit lauter Klingel, bei dem Wetter sind wieder Heerscharen von Fußgängern und Hermanns-Lauf-Trainierenden unterwegs.

Bis nachher


----------



## stoppelhopper (12. März 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> So, Spotzfreunde,
> 
> morgen (Samstag) soll´s super Wetter geben:
> 
> ...



ich werde mich mal kurzentschlossen anschließen *insautospringundlosdüs*


----------



## gooni11 (12. März 2011)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Also bitte, ich bin in festen Händen und Gooni ebenfalls verheiratet . Es handelt sich hier um ein Treffen auf rein sportlicher Ebene, was Männer für Gedankengänge entwickeln, ne ne...
> 
> Gegen weitere MitfahrerInnen ist wirklich nichts einzuwenden. Am besten mit lauter Klingel, bei dem Wetter sind wieder Heerscharen von Fußgängern und Hermanns-Lauf-Trainierenden unterwegs.
> 
> Bis nachher



*Gedankengänge??!*!........................... ICH.... lächerlich


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2011)

mensch, das weiss ich doch!

war doch nur nen scherz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (12. März 2011)

Moin
Wieder zu Haus... schön wars mal wieder ... ENDLICH....
jetzt noch 10 grad wärmer .. Grill an ,,.... und DANN GEHT ES MIR WIEDER RICHTIG GUT!!!!!!!!!

Tour heut... 50km ,850hm ,18er Schnitt... für die erste längere Tour schon ok.
mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (12. März 2011)

ich glaube mountainbiken ist der neue trendsport.

so viele biker wie ich dieses jahr schon gesehen habe, habe ich in den jahren davor zusammen nicht gesehen.

heute war ich erst am fernsehturm und dann noch eine runde vom kaiser bis zur lutternschen egge.
beim fernsehturm habe ich einen biker getroffen und auf der anderen seite bestimmt 5 päarchen.


----------



## Jimmy (13. März 2011)

Schlimm, wenn es so wäre?


----------



## Peter88 (13. März 2011)

Heute wie fast jeden sonntag im winter..

-14uhr am sonnenbrink parkplatz in hüllhorst
- Schnell bergauf und bergab 
-ca. 2-3 stunden


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Schlimm, wenn es so wäre?



nö, ist doch genug platz für alle vorhanden.


----------



## epic03 (24. März 2011)

Hey,

am Wochenende wird die Zeit weider umgestellt, und das bedeutet das die Tourentreffs vom Bike-Sport-Lippe wieder losgehen!

Montags wie immer um 18 Uhr am Sommertheater, in der Anfangszeit nicht das Licht vergessen! 
Auch wenn immer gesagt wird es wird dort nur geheizt, wollen wir dieses Jahr das Gegenteil beweisen!

Der Jugendtreff startet auch nächsten Mittwoch wieder. Wobei hier der Startpunkt und die Uhrzeit verschoben werden! Nächsten Mittwoch startet der Treff noch ein letztes mal um 16.30 Uhr an der Geschwister-Scholl-Schule, danach startet der Treff immer um 17.30 Uhr am Donnerstag am Donoperteichparkplatz (der mit dem Kiosk)!!!

Hoffe man sieht sich im Wald.

Grüsse


----------



## tangoba62 (26. März 2011)

Hi,

gibt es eigentlich noch den Treff am Eisernen Anton Sonntags um 11 Uhr??

Gruß Udo


----------



## Larsarne (27. März 2011)

Hallo Udo. 

Ich komme da gleich hin. Bis 11.00 am E-Anton !!

 Gruß larsarne


----------



## Sumsemann (27. März 2011)

Ja Schade, ich bin gestern knapp 80km mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen und heut noch zu kaputt um was zu reissen...

Währ sonst auch da gewesen. 

War letzte Woche mit Frank und Michael von dort aus unterwegs und wahr echt ne geile Tour.


...hab Michael grad am Tel. > die Jungs sind heut da.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (27. März 2011)

ja schade. had es jetzt erst gelesen.gestern gabs keine antwort mehr. war dann alleine ne gemütliche tour bis der rücken mal wieder streß machte.

@larsarne sollten mal tel. austauschen,können dann spontaner reagieren..

gruß udo


----------



## Sumsemann (27. März 2011)

@Udo und Lars

fahre mit Michael Di Abend ne kleine 2 - 2.5 Std Runde.
Start 17.30h im Schopketal.
Lust mitzukommen?

Wie kommts, dass ihr heut nicht mit Andre eure gewohnte Tour gemacht habt?


----------



## gooni11 (27. März 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Udo und Lars
> 
> fahre mit Michael Di Abend ne kleine 2 - 2.5 Std Runde.
> Start 17.30h im Schopketal.
> ...



Darf ich mit??....


----------



## Berrrnd (27. März 2011)

ich glaube da soll es wieder regnen ...


----------



## JENSeits (27. März 2011)




----------



## Sumsemann (27. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Darf ich mit??....



Jep... komm da dann einfach hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (27. März 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich glaube da soll es wieder regnen ...



Wisst ihr was.... Wird mir langsam zu blöd.
Ihr habt offensichtlich ein Problem damit das ich mir freiwillig keinen nassen Arsch hole ... Ist aber eure Sache.
also... Ich fahr Dienstag mit
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (27. März 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep... komm da dann einfach hin.



Wohin genau?


----------



## kris. (27. März 2011)

ich glaube k star hat bloss den smilie vergessen


----------



## gooni11 (27. März 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> ich glaube k star hat bloss den smilie vergessen



Ja das hoff ich auch. Wurd heut im Vereinsthread schon von der Seite angemacht.
zwei mal an einem Tag ist einfach zuviel.


----------



## Hundebein (28. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja das hoff ich auch. Wurd heut im Vereinsthread schon von der Seite angemacht.
> zwei mal an einem Tag ist einfach zuviel.



du bist aber auch ein problemfall


----------



## Sumsemann (28. März 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Wohin genau?



17.30h in der Sänke im Schopketal. Also da wo die Autos auch immer parken.

LG
Matthias

P.S. Alle Anderen hier dürfen natürlich auch gerne kommen... Wetter soll ja super sein.


----------



## Hundebein (28. März 2011)

Startet jemand am Sonntag ne schöne Tour? (Bielefelder Umgebung)


----------



## Sumsemann (28. März 2011)

Ich werd Sonntag auf alle Fälle fahren...

...ne Tour durch den Teuto mit möglichst vielen Trails währ nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## tangoba62 (28. März 2011)

Hi Matthias,

ich werds versuchen.Wird knapp von der Zeit her, wegen Arbeit.
Aber sonst bin ich um 17.30 Uhr da.

Sonntag wollte ich malwas anderes fahren als den Hermannsweg.Andre ist dann über den Hermannsweg zum Velmerstod.

Also, vielleicht bis morgen !!

Gruß Udo


----------



## Dart (29. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir kommen aus der Köln-Bonner Gegend und sind am Samstag, den 02.04., in Paderborn am Ahorn-Sportpark. Wir bringen unseren Sohn dort zu einem ganztägigen Training.

Wir würden dann gerne unsere Bikes mitbringen und dort eine Tour fahren. Gibt es jemanden aus der Ecke, der zufällig auch am Samstag fahren möchte und uns ggfs. mitnehmen würde? Oder kann uns jemand eine GPS-Track einer interessanten Tour senden? Die muss ja nicht zwangsläufig am Sportpark starten, da die Bikes sowieso schon auf dem Auto sind.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. März 2011)

Moin männers
Also ich bin um 17.30uhr im Schopketal.
Wollte eigentlich zu haus sein bevor es dunkel ist. Klappt das oder brauchen wir Lichtas anne Rädas.
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (29. März 2011)

Ich denke, dass wir kein Licht brauchen. 
Bis 20.15h ists noch gut hell. Bis 20.30h ist noch genug Licht um ohne Beleuchtung nach Hause zu kommen.

Das sollte doch reichen.


----------



## gooni11 (29. März 2011)

Ja dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Nicht das mir was passiert so im dunkeln 
Dann kriegste mecker von meiner Frau 
Bis nachher 
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (29. März 2011)

Moin
So.... Mir ist nix passiert außer das ich 195 Puls . hatte dank Larsarne.
aaber... So solls auch mal sein oder?!
Trocken war's sogar auch noch... 
Alles in allem schöne runde.
danke dafür.
Mfg


----------



## tangoba62 (29. März 2011)

Hi,

ja hat mir auch gut gefallen.Super Wetter und ein ordentliches Tempo.Muß nicht immer so sein,aber heut hats Spaß gemacht. Der Puls war zwar nicht so extrem oben,aber ne heftige Blutspülung war es allemal.

Bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Sumsemann (30. März 2011)

Ordentliches Tempo???

DAS WAR NEN WITZ!!!

Kaffeefahrt!!!

Insbesondere den Sender hoch!!!

Das da hoch war ja so luschenhaft, dass ich mir dachte: Da wirst ja eh nicht gefordert, dann kannst du dich ja auch zurückfallen lassen und die Natur in Ruhe genießen sowie ein kleines Wanderlied singen...


LG
Matthias

P.S. Mein Puls ist inzwischen wieder runter auf 160 und die Kette glüht nicht mehr...


----------



## chucki_bo (30. März 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> LG
> Matthias
> 
> P.S. Mein Puls ist inzwischen wieder runter auf 160 und die Kette glüht nicht mehr...



Vermutlich ist Dein Fahrrad zu schwer ...


----------



## gooni11 (30. März 2011)

Moin männers
Na so wie sich das anhört wiederholen wir das dann ja noch das ein oder andere mal . 
Mfg


----------



## tomsteg (30. März 2011)

Hallo
vom 30.04. bis 7.5. bin ich mit meinem Bike in Paderborn und suche Anschluss für gemeinsame Touren z.B. in den Teutoburger Wald oder den Paderborner Süden. Ich bin sicher es gibt dort auch sehr schöne Touren (bin von den Alpen verwöhnt) und Trails. 
Ich bin für alles offen, bis auf dass ich Asphalt nicht so gerne mag ;-). 
Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten. 
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie64 (31. März 2011)

Hallo Dart, 
guckst du hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xotpscqouqjkvkob
Hab auch noch andere ähnliche Touren im Teutoburger Wald. Man kann sie direkt von GPSies in fast jedem Format runterladen. Vielleicht konnte ich dir helfen. Dann viel Spass
Stevie


----------



## Dart (31. März 2011)

Hallo Stevie,

Super, danke, das ist doch schonmal was.

Gruß Jörg




Stevie64 schrieb:


> Hallo Dart,
> guckst du hier
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xotpscqouqjkvkob
> Hab auch noch andere ähnliche Touren im Teutoburger Wald. Man kann sie direkt von GPSies in fast jedem Format runterladen. Vielleicht konnte ich dir helfen. Dann viel Spass
> Stevie


----------



## Hundebein (31. März 2011)

Würde Sonntag ganz gerne aufs Rad. 
Ne schöne Tour von Bielefeld oder Oerlinghausen wäre super. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja 3-4 Leute zusammen. Es soll angeblich auch über 20 Grad werden. 

Und wenn dann noch jemand ne schöne Tour kennt (30-40km) ist die Sache doch EinsA fürs Wochenende 

Habt ihr Lust?


----------



## Berrrnd (31. März 2011)

jemand am samstag lust auf ne längere tour?
dachte so an 5 stündchen.

kein rumgebummel, aber auch kein renntempo. 
das wird am 17.4. erst wieder angeschlagen.


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2011)

Fahrt doch in Richtung Lübbecke, dann sieht man sich mal 
Touren sind bei mir Konditionsbedingt nicht drin. Zudem hätte ich ja nur mein EN zur Verfügung.
Ich starte Samstag hier in Alswede zu einer kleinen, bergaborientierten Tretrunde. Werden so 10-15km im Berg um Lübbecke werden. Jemand interesse?


----------



## nippelspanner (1. April 2011)

Will morgen xwieder über den OWLschen Tellerrand blicken und eine Trail-Tour im Niedersächsischen Deister starten. 
Treffpunkt ist 10:15 der Autohof Lauenau. (Esso Tanke)
http://www.maxi-autohof.de/index.php?idcatside=14

Achtung: Bin nur dort, wenn sich jemand anmeldet!
Trails sind z. T. "selektiv", Racebikes daher nur bedingt geeignet. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (1. April 2011)

@k star

- Ab um 11 bin ich morgen daheim.
- Um 17 uhr startet der RC Lübbecke 04 vom krankenhaus lübbeke eine ca. 90-120min lange tour zur limburg in bad holzhausen.Das tempo ist niedrig ( U15 und einsteigergerecht) aber fahrtechnisch max. schwer ( variiert nach dem fähigkeiten der teilnehmer ) 

Zu  der tour sind natürlich auch alle nicht RC Lübbecker eingeladen!

Vorschlag 1: wir treffen uns um ca.12 irgendwo zwischen MI. und LK. im wald und planen unsere runde so das ich um 17.00 uhr in lk bin.
Vorschlag 2 : wir treffen uns später fahren ein runden schnell und du kommst danach mit zur limburg. kannst dich dann ja immer noch abseilen wenn es dir zu blöd wird 

@Nippelspanner

hätte so bock auf ne runde durch den deister! muss morgen früh aber leider arbeiten 
DeisterKoffer, K_star und zuletzt du haben mich richtig heiß auf die deister trails gemacht.. die sollen ja sooo toll ein 


www.rc-luebbecke04.de


----------



## Surfjunk (1. April 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Will morgen xwieder über den OWLschen Tellerrand blicken und eine Trail-Tour im Niedersächsischen Deister starten.
> Treffpunkt ist 10:15 der Autohof Lauenau. (Esso Tanke)
> http://www.maxi-autohof.de/index.php?idcatside=14
> 
> ...



Dabei  mit Enduro.

Kennst du auch die angeblichen NS Trails dort?


----------



## nippelspanner (1. April 2011)

NS-Trails = dieses Bretter Gedöns? 
Sind da eher weniger. 
Dein Enduro wird aber mehr als artgerecht gehalten werden!
Versprochen!


----------



## RolfK (1. April 2011)

Schade, muss arbeiten 

@Surfjunk: zeichneste die Farht dort auf?!?!


----------



## Surfjunk (1. April 2011)

Ach Shit, Rolf.
Sach dem Chef du bist krank.


----------



## RolfK (1. April 2011)

Ne ne, für sowas bin ich nich zu haben.


----------



## Surfjunk (1. April 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Schade, muss arbeiten
> 
> @Surfjunk: zeichneste die Farht dort auf?!?!



Jou, mach ich.
Schick ich dir dann.

Können wir dann ja mal zwischen durch machen damit wir dich fit bekommen für den Harz


----------



## poekelz (1. April 2011)

Viel Spaß euch! ich denke an euch, wenn ich hier zuhause bullworke.


----------



## RolfK (1. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jou, mach ich.
> Schick ich dir dann.



Danke 





Surfjunk schrieb:


> Können wir dann ja mal zwischen durch machen damit wir dich fit bekommen für den Harz



Hehe, du Optimist du


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. April 2011)

Wie, was Harz?
Wer will dahin ?

Steht nämlich auch noch auf meiner Liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (1. April 2011)

Rolf und ich haben für Ende April Anfang Mai eine Tagestour geplant. 
Wir wollen auf jedenfall den Magdeburger weg und den Märchenweg fahren. 
Das lässt sich alles einem Tag und als Tour abfahren.


----------



## gooni11 (1. April 2011)

Hundebein schrieb:


> Würde Sonntag ganz gerne aufs Rad.
> Ne schöne Tour von Bielefeld oder Oerlinghausen wäre super. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja 3-4 Leute zusammen. Es soll angeblich auch über 20 Grad werden.
> 
> Und wenn dann noch jemand ne schöne Tour kennt (30-40km) ist die Sache doch EinsA fürs Wochenende
> ...



Ich evt... Weiß ich aber erst Samstag Abend


----------



## Surfjunk (2. April 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Will morgen xwieder über den OWLschen Tellerrand blicken und eine Trail-Tour im Niedersächsischen Deister starten.
> Treffpunkt ist 10:15 der Autohof Lauenau. (Esso Tanke)
> http://www.maxi-autohof.de/index.php?idcatside=14
> 
> ...



So mach mich auf den Weg.

Bis gleich.


----------



## gooni11 (2. April 2011)

Moin
Also ich war heut am Hermann .. Mit MTB straße und schnell... Ich bleib morgen zu Haus.
MfG


----------



## Sgt.Green (2. April 2011)

Jens und ich sind morgen um 9:30 am Parkplatz am See


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2011)

Tjaaa bei dem Wetter macht der See keinen Spaß - ist jemand um Lübbecke unterwegs?


----------



## chucki_bo (3. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Tjaaa bei dem Wetter macht der See keinen Spaß - ist jemand um Lübbecke unterwegs?



Dauerrregen - Fahrkarte ... Hab eh keine Böcke heute


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2011)

Ich bin in trockender Luft unterwegs gewesen


----------



## chucki_bo (3. April 2011)

War tatsächlich länger trocken, als erwartet. 
Trotzdem war mir mehr nach Sofa als nach
Wald. Muss auch mal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2011)




----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2011)

ich wäre heute wohl gerne noch ne runde gefahren, obwohl die beine von den 5,5h gestern noch etwas schwer sind.

leider habe ich heute morgen den wecker ausgedrückt und habe ausgeschlafen. dann wurds immer dunkler und s sah so aus als ob es jeden moment anfängt zu regnen.
bis dieser moment kam, hat es dann allerdings noch ca. 3h gedauert.

shit ...


gestern war ich bis kurz hinter lübbecke. 
den "kleinen" anstieg hinter der brücke muss ich einfach mitnehmen wenn ich mal da bin.
bin dann kurz nach ganz oben, habe eine kleine runde gedreht und bin dann wieder richtung porta.
gestern bin ich versucht den kamm mal zu meiden und habe dabei schöne strecken zum heizen entdeckt. 
lockerer, mit tannennadeln bedeckter boden, was will man mehr?


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2011)

Welches Stück meinst du?
Das mit den vielen Wurzeln westlicht der B239?


LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2011)

jup, genau das.
erst den teil, dann über den normalen weg nen stück nach rechts und gleich weiter nach oben.


----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2011)

Dann müssen wir dir bei Gelegenheit mal die anderen Stellen zeigen - ist bestimmt einiges für dich dabei 
Wie schaut's mit (über-)nächstem Wochenede aus oder mal innerhalb der Woche gegen 4 Uhr?


LG Jens


----------



## Berrrnd (3. April 2011)

ab 17.04. gibts am wochenende nur noch rennen.

17.04. hellental 40km
30.04. sks marathon sundern/hagen 55km (bei sehr gutem gefühl, und wenn mein 29er bis dahin fertig ist auch die 105km)
07.05. böhmewald challenge 40km
14.05. shark attack bike festival 95km
22.05. altenau
29.05. clausthal

so ungefähr siehts aus.
die ersten 4 termine stehen, beim rest muss ich gucken was von der challenge4mtb anliegt. da muss ich meinen 3. gesamtplatz vom vorjahr verteidigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (3. April 2011)

Sonst einfach mal spontan! 

Viel viel Erfolg schonmal und berichte bitte!


----------



## Paulpansen (5. April 2011)

Moin zusammen....

da meine Frau am 09.04.11 von 10.00 bis 17.00 nen Bikekurs in Bielefeld  macht, wollte ich das nutzen für ne kleine Tour in der Gegend. 
Ist evtl. ne Gruppe zu der Zeit unterwegs die nichts gegen einen mehr hat? 

Grüße,

Paul


----------



## exto (7. April 2011)

Lipperland - Vuelta
Samstag 07.05.11
Start: 00:01 Uhr vor meiner Haustür in B.O.
(Adresse gibt's für Interessente per PN)​


Streckenverlauf: Bad Oeynhausen - Minden (Weserradweg/Asphalt) - Haste (Mittellandkanal/Schotter) - Bad Nenndorf - Springe - Hameln - Extertal - Lemgo (alles E1) - Bad Oeynhausen (Straße). Länge ist so um 200 km/2500hm. Tempo ist moderat (Singlespeeder on Board  ) 

Wenn Interesse besteht, gern mit anschließendem Fleisch- und Bierkonsum bei mir im Garten...


----------



## brain072 (8. April 2011)

Moin Moin,
wer hat Bock und Zeit am Sonntag eine Tour zu fahren?
Werde so gegen 8.30 Uhr in Werther starten und mich auf den Weg nach Detmold ( Hermann) und je nach Gefühl Externsteine machen.
Soll kein Rennen werden aber auch kein Kaffee-Fahrt mit unzähligen Pausen oder so.
Rast hatte ich nur vor am Zielpunkt zu machen.
So hoffe auf unglaublich viele antworten


----------



## nippelspanner (8. April 2011)

Surfjunk und ich treffen uns morgen (Samstag) um 11.00 Uhr an der Porta am Hotel Kaiserhof zu einer zünftigen Enduro-Tour.
Trailfans wellcome!

@exto: 200 km / 2500 hm?  
Ihr seid ja bekloppt!


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2011)

@ exto

geile sache das !

wäre sofort dabei, aber nicht an dem termin. an dem tag bin ich bei der böhmewald mtb challenge.

falls das in der rennfreien zeit noch mal wiederholt wird, bitte hier posten.


----------



## exto (8. April 2011)

In der rennfreien Zeit bin ich zu fett für sowas 

Hab schon gelesen, dass du "beschäftigt" bist. Ich mach mir dieses Jahr keinen Stress. Nur am Alfsee konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.

@nippelspanner: Immer gaaanz piano. Is ja schließlich genug Zeit, wenn man um Mitternacht losfährt  So'n Nightride im Sommer hat so ganz eigene Reize...


----------



## RolfK (8. April 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Surfjunk und ich treffen uns morgen (Samstag) um 11.00 Uhr an der Porta am Hotel Kaiserhof zu einer zünftigen Enduro-Tour.
> Trailfans wellcome!




Denn viel Spass euch. Habs leider zu spät gesehen und ich muss morgen nu Fliesen legen, sonst wäre ich gern mitgekommen.


----------



## Surfjunk (8. April 2011)

Wieder kein Rolf dabei, das gibt's doch nicht!


----------



## gooni11 (8. April 2011)

Moin
Ich werde morgen Mittag mal losfahren richtung Externsteine. Wie weit ich am Ende fahr ist abhängig von Laune -Lust und Wetter.
Wenn jemand Lust hat..?
Ich fahr um 12Uhr am Flugplatz Oerlinghausen vorbei und bin dann um 12.30 am Bienenschmidt.
Also.... wir sehen uns!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (8. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wieder kein Rolf dabei, das gibt's doch nicht!




Was soll ich tun. Versprochen ist versprochen. Mein alter Herr hat heut morgen angefragt und da lag noch nichts an oder besser ich hatte es noch nicht gelesen 

Falls Sonntag jemand Enduro-Like unterwegs ist?!, bin dabei. Ansonsten werd ich mal so gegen 11h ne Runde an den Donoper Teichen starten.


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. April 2011)

Hallo.
Am kommenden Sonntag machen wir 'ne Tour von Porta in Richtung Lübbecke. 
Start ist am Kaiserhof in Barkhausen um 11 Uhr.
Jeder, der möchte, kann gerne mitkommen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2011)

Meldet euch mal wie weit ihr wollt - dann könnte ich euch in LK mit Anderen zusammen ein wenig "an die Hand nehmen" 

Vielleicht komme ich aber auch gleich zu euch und fahre mit 


LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. April 2011)

Ob wir tatsächlich bis nach Lübbecke vorstoßen weiss ich auch nicht...
auf dem Weg in die Richtung sind jedenfalls so einige Trails, die gefahren werden wollen.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (13. April 2011)

Klingt aber gut - ich gebe nochmal Bescheid und würde gerne mitfahren.


----------



## exto (15. April 2011)

Biete noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit für morgen in den Deister. Klassische Trailtour. 

Abfahrt Bad Oeynhausen 10:00h. Ich hab Platz für ein Rad mit Fahrer. Alternative wäre die Bahn um 09:55h, wenn's mehr Leute wären. NDS-Ticket kostet 29,- + 4,50 pro Bike.

Ich gucke morgen früh noch mal hier rein...


----------



## ohropax (16. April 2011)

Moin exto,
muttu früher ansagen!

Wäre auf das Angebot gerne eingestiegen, aber jetzt ist der Tag schon verplant und versprochen. Vielleicht/hoffentlich klappts ja das nächste Mal.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2011)

@ Kiwis-Runde:

ich bin nach meiner Bodenprobe von Gestern leider raus. Der Oberarm macht keine große Belastungen mit - da ist mir das Risiko zu groß. Habe jetzt gerade in Rödinghausen auch abgebrochen ....


Euch viel Spaß und gute Fahrt!


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. April 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Kiwis-Runde:
> 
> ich bin nach meiner Bodenprobe von Gestern leider raus. Der Oberarm macht keine große Belastungen mit - da ist mir das Risiko zu groß. Habe jetzt gerade in Rödinghausen auch abgebrochen ....
> 
> ...


Schade! Wünsche dir eine gute Besserung!
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (16. April 2011)

Werde morgen mal wieder meine Runde bis zum Kaiser machen 
Werde so ca um 11-11:30 am Kaiser sein. Falls ihr da dann da oben zum Kamm kurbelt werde ich euch wohl sehen. Wenn nicht dann eben nicht

Mfg
Green


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## Porta-Mike (18. April 2011)

moin!



> Hallo.
> Am kommenden Sonntag machen wir 'ne Tour von Porta in Richtung Lübbecke.
> Start ist am Kaiserhof in Barkhausen um 11 Uhr.
> Jeder, der möchte, kann gerne mitkommen.
> Gruß, Kiwi.


mein arbeitskollege ( der klaus mit seinem giant ) ist ja mit euch mitgefahren....den habt ihr aber ganz schön gescheucht.... er hat heute schlappe beine....

gruß
michael


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. April 2011)

Porta-Mike schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> mein arbeitskollege ( der klaus mit seinem giant ) ist ja mit euch mitgefahren....den habt ihr aber ganz schön gescheucht.... er hat heute schlappe beine....
> 
> ...


 Upps, dann grüß' ihn mal schön!


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

Hallo Männers
Ich wollte morgen von Oerlinghausen zum Velmerstod fahren und evt auch wieder zurück 
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
Also ich werde den ganz normalen Hermansweg fahren oder zumindest die einfachen ( Autobahnen) unter die Stollen nehmen und sehen wie es läuft. 
EVT auch nur bis Externsteine... je nach Lust-Laune und meinem Hintern. Wegen meinem neuen Sattel

Ich werde so gegen 12 Uhr starten ab Flugplatz Oerlinghausen.

mfg


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hallo Männers
> Ich wollte morgen von Oerlinghausen zum Velmerstod fahren und evt auch wieder zurück
> Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?
> Also ich werde den ganz normalen Hermansweg fahren oder zumindest die einfachen ( Autobahnen) unter die Stollen nehmen und sehen wie es läuft.
> ...



Hm, wieviel km hast du dir so vorgestellt?
Du weißt, das Mädchen kann nicht so schnell 
 Ansonsten klingts gut.

Edit: Ich frag mich grad, kann ich mich überhaupt angesprochen fühlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hm, wieviel km hast du dir so vorgestellt?
> Du weißt, das Mädchen kann nicht so schnell
> Ansonsten klingts gut.



also.... schnell möchte ich gar nicht.... aber recht weit ist es schon.
Externsteine hin und zurück ca 65 km velmerstot sind ca 80 oder so irgendwie. genau weiß ich es nicht.
Velmerstod würd ich zurück evt sogar Straße fahren. muß man mal sehen.
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2011)

@gooni

Wenn wir uns auf Extern Steine einigen können dann bin ich dabei!

LG
Matthias


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

Und wieder kommt gooni nicht bis zur Velmerstot...


----------



## slang (21. April 2011)

Ich überlegs mir noch, je nachdem, wie ich mich morgen früh so fühle.

Treffpunkt 12.00 am Flugplatz, direkt am "Tower" oder wie?


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich überlegs mir noch, je nachdem, wie ich mich morgen früh so fühle.
> 
> Treffpunkt 12.00 am Flugplatz, direkt am "Tower" oder wie?



einfach da auf den Parkplatz und gut. Ich werd euch schon sehen..


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @gooni
> 
> Wenn wir uns auf Extern Steine einigen können dann bin ich dabei!
> 
> ...



ja können wir ... aber ich möchte keine Singeltrails fahren. ich kenn jemanden der hat sein Rad letzten Samstag geschrottet bei so einer Singeltrailaktion ....und ich steh dazu das ich ne Lusche bin.
Ich bin halt der.....  nurwennsnichtregnet Waldautobahntrockenfahrer..

und.... das Tempo wird unserem Mädchen ( ich nenn es mal Slangy  ) angepasst 
nicht das es da schwierigkeiten gibt!
mfg
Ich muß zur Arbeit... wir sehen uns um 12 am Flugplatz.

KRIS.... wo können wir dich aufgabeln?


----------



## Sumsemann (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ...ich kenn jemanden der hat sein Rad letzten Samstag geschrottet bei so einer Aktion.



Währ doch endlich mal nen guter Grund sich nen Speci zu kaufen.


Bin dann um 12.00h am Flugplatz


----------



## kris. (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> KRIS.... wo können wir dich aufgabeln?


 
Winterberg.


----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

Ich war's nicht ... mein Bike lebt noch


----------



## the_Shot (21. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich kenn jemanden der hat sein Rad letzten Samstag geschrottet bei so einer Singeltrailaktion ....



HA, ich kenn den auch - bin ab heute wieder mit meinem guten alten Hardtail unterwegens , aber SPAß hat's gemacht uns schlauer sind wa auch nicht draus geworden.

Wär gerne morgen mit dabei, bin aber leider schon familiär eingeplant, somit - beim nächsten mal bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (21. April 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> HA, ich kenn den auch - bin ab heute wieder mit meinem guten alten Hardtail unterwegens , aber SPAß hat's gemacht uns schlauer sind wa auch nicht draus geworden.
> 
> Wär gerne morgen mit dabei, bin aber leider schon familiär eingeplant, somit - beim nächsten mal bestimmt.



Sei froh.....Hardtail is eh besser....das hab ich nicht wirklich gesagt


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2011)

vor allem die hardtails unter 9 kg.


----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2011)

darf ich mal kurz auf den Stammtisch verweißen gooni?


----------



## zizz (23. April 2011)

Ist für Montag was in Planung? Teuto um Bi?
Hätte Lust und Zeit ab Vormittag
bis ca. 15h.

Gruß


----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

Hat einer Lust morgen früh eine kleine, gerne Trail orientierte, Tour zu fahren?

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (23. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust morgen früh eine kleine, gerne Trail orientierte, Tour zu fahren?
> 
> LG
> Matthias


Moin
Also ich fahr morgen früh (11uhr) zur Sparrenburg und treff mich mit jemandem.....

ich werd zu dem Treffen schnell fahren und zurück dann auch... der Mittelteil mit dem Bekannten wird recht gemütlich oder auch laaangsam.

Sumse.... denk an nächste Woche... @all... eine zügige Tour richtung Externsteine ist geplant.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. April 2011)

Wie lange willst du morgen mit dem Bekannten fahren? Würd mich ggf einklinken.

Könnten uns auf dem Parkplatz "Restaurant Eiserner Anton" treffen.

Kann aber nicht so lange...


----------



## slang (23. April 2011)

muß schuften zu der Zeit  weil der Mittelteil würde ja gut passen 

deswegen die Anfrage, ob einer des Nachmittags so ab 16.00 Uhr ne Runde drehen will. 30-40km oder so.
Oder ... falls es noch "Erleuchtete" hier gibt, ne Abendrunde, wär auch fein.

slang


----------



## gooni11 (24. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wie lange willst du morgen mit dem Bekannten fahren? Würd mich ggf einklinken.
> 
> Könnten uns auf dem Parkplatz "Restaurant Eiserner Anton" treffen.
> 
> Kann aber nicht so lange...



Moin
Also ich werd so gegen 11.40 am Parkplatz vorbeikommen und dann halt Richtung Sparrenburg weiterfahren. ich hab meinen bekannten seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen von daher kann das schon ne weile dauern.
Ja.... ich sach nur Facebook... freitag die Tour zu den Externsteinen auch mit jemanden gefahren den ich ebenfalls 6 Jahre nicht gesehen hab.

Ich bin definitiv Facebook fan seit 2 -3Wochen.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (24. April 2011)

Sitze noch am Frühstückstisch, werde aber versuchen pünktlich da oben zu sein.

Bis gleich...


----------



## zizz (24. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Sumse.... denk an nächste Woche... @all... eine zügige Tour richtung Externsteine ist geplant.



Wann geht das denn los?


----------



## Sumsemann (24. April 2011)

hmmm... ja...

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


Ich war um 10.40 am Parkplatz 


Hatte die Mitteilung von gestern noch im Kopf und es so verstanden, dass du dich um 11.00h mit deinem Bekannten an der Sparrenburg triffst und wir uns dann 10.40 treffen.

Sorry!!!!

Hoffe du hast nicht zu lange auf mich gewartet...


Ich hatte bis 11h auf dich gewartet und bin dann mit einem anderen Bekannten der da vorbei kam mitgefahren.


----------



## JENSeits (24. April 2011)

Hallo,


ich werde Mprgen höchstwarscheinlich eine Runde drehen. Dabei wäre dann ein "Gast" 
Wer hat Lust ab 10 bis um ca. 13 Uhr eine Runde um Lübbeceke zudrehen? Sollte sehr traillastig mit Turmtrail und ggf. B-Trail werden 



LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (25. April 2011)

So der Besuch hat sich jetzt auf halb 12 angemeldet. Ich muss um spätestens 3 Uhr los und mich auf den Weg zum Kaffee trinken machen.
Ist wer von euch Heute unterwegs?


LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> hmmm... ja...
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> ...



Also.... wenn deine Frau dich gestern morgen nicht so hart rangenommen hätt wär es vielleicht besser gelaufen.... also das mit dem Lesen mein ich...

Gewartet..... ich... NÖ.

ich war eh zu spät ( ca 10 min) und als du nicht da warst bin ich eigentlich auch gleich weitergefahren .....
hast aber nix verpasst da ich nur bis zur Sparrenburg gefahren bin und wir dann bei ihm geblieben sind. wie gesagt wir haben uns lange nicht gesehen.

Also kaum rad gefahren gestern ... ABER..... SUMSEMANN.... dafür gestern nachmittag noch ne Runde mit seinem....
PORSCHE 911 S4 gedreht.!
Alter war dasvgeil.... werg ich wohl NIE vergessen...... ich hab noch nie in so einem Auto gesessen und ich hab nocht nicht gesehen oder gefühlt wie es ist so schnell auf 320 kmh zu sein...... wahnsinn.

so. jetzt muß ich wieder zu ihm mein Rad abholen.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. April 2011)

Wollt ihr jetzt Autotouren machen, oder was wird das hier?


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

zizz schrieb:


> Wann geht das denn los?



das ist ne gute Frage.... Sumsemann... wann wollen wir los? Samstag?
Aber wie gesagt... wird ne Sumsemannmaßig zügige Runde.... ich fahr einfach neben her...


----------



## zizz (25. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> das ist ne gute Frage.... Sumsemann... wann wollen wir los? Samstag?



sag mal wann und wo?
ich fahr dann hinterher


----------



## Sumsemann (25. April 2011)

@Angelo

mir egal... hab die Woche Urlaub.

Können Samstag aber auch gerne Freitag oder nen anderen Tag fahren.

Nur Sonntag kann ich nicht... Meine Tochter hat Komunion und ich muss da mit in die Kirche :kotz:


Sa soll das Wetter ja auf alle Fälle TOP sein...

Fr allerdings auch... 


Sag einfach was, ich richte mich nach dir.


Andere können gerne auch mit kommen, jedoch sollten die Fahrer doch schon etwas fitter sein...

@Ohropax... wie siehts aus? währ das was für dich? Kommst mit dem Auto zu mir. Werden so 65 - 70 km werden...

Wenn wir an den Extern Steinen dann noch "kalt" sind können wir ja auch spontan noch weiter bis zum Velmers Tot fahren...

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

also ich hab Frühschicht und erst ab 14uhr zeit. Also wegen mir auch Freitag Nachmittag oder eben Samstag..... liegt an euch


----------



## gooni11 (25. April 2011)

äh... Velmerstod auf jeden Fall nur Samstag.... das ist keine "mal eben" Aktion.... und auch nix mit .... SCHNELL mal hin. Das ist schon was wo man den ganzen Tag einplanen sollte. ca6 Stunden untewegs und danach ist der Tag auch gelaufen!
für mich zumindest.
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (29. April 2011)

Tour für Morgen mit Angelo steht nun fest!

Es geht jetzt ab 11h zum Velmerstot! Treffpunkt Lämershagener Brücke.


Wer genug Puste, Lust und Zeit hat kann da gerne mitkommen. Zwischenhalt auf ein/zwei Weizen an der Silbermühle...

Wetter ist ja TOP für so ne Tour!!! Nicht zu warm, trocken und nach dem Regen nicht mehr so staubig.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2011)

Bin da morgen auch irgendwo unterwegs, dumm nur das meine Sattelstütze verbogen ist.


----------



## zizz (30. April 2011)

schaffe das zeitlich nicht,
schade eigendlich.

viel spaß


----------



## gooni11 (30. April 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Bin da morgen auch irgendwo unterwegs, dumm nur das meine Sattelstütze verbogen ist.



Na dann wissen wir ja wie wir dich erkennen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (30. April 2011)

das war auch mein erster gedanke


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2011)

Naja steht jetzt nicht im 90-Grad-Winkel ab aber es reicht um sie nicht mehr versenken zu können. Fahr jetzt los.


----------



## gooni11 (30. April 2011)

Moin
So wieder zu Haus.
Fazit für heut....
War ne geile Nummer heut..... hatten VIEL Spaß!!
 Für mich .....
82 km ... 1660hm..... 4.55std Fahrzeit also knapp 17 er Schnitt ein kaputtes Hefeweizenglas...
also....
MüSSEN wir wiederholen.... 
so.. jetzt ESSEN ESSEN ESSEN... uuund SCHLAAAAFEN.
mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

...ich auch wieder daheim 

92,8km >>> hab nur noch Rosinen in der Hose 


Jetzt ab in die Wanne und dann Alcohol


----------



## kris. (30. April 2011)

Jepp, war luschtig. 
Wenn ihr bei BI auch nen interessantes Ziel habt kann ich ja auch mal zu euch rüber kommen und wir fahren ne Runde um BI oder westlich davon oder was auch immer...

@gooni Bilder her!


----------



## kris. (30. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> 92,8km >>> hab nur noch Rosinen in der Hose



Kannste ja schön in Rum einlegen und zum Vanilleeis futtern


----------



## gooni11 (30. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kannste ja schön in Rum einlegen und zum Vanilleeis futtern





Bilder..... augenblick


----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Kannste ja schön in Rum einlegen und zum Vanilleeis futtern



Meine Frau will sich, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind, um die Rosinen kümmern


----------



## gooni11 (30. April 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Meine Frau will sich, wenn die Kinder im Bett sind, um die Rosinen kümmern



ich glaub nicht das da noch was kommt....

Sach ma Matthias... geht es dir auch so wie mir.. die Beine sind so schwer.... ich könnt schon wieder los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (30. April 2011)

Bildas


----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das da noch was kommt....
> 
> Sach ma Matthias... geht es dir auch so wie mir.. die Beine sind so schwer.... ich könnt schon wieder los



Ist doch sch... egal ob da was kommt. Hauptsache sie bläst die Rosinen wieder auf 


Kann heut nicht mehr fahren... Hab jetzt schon 4 Bier getrunken 

Fahrrad ist auch schon wieder sauber und bei dem Crosser meiner Frau habe ich eben noch Vorbau und Lenker gewechselt. (kam heute via DHL)

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (30. April 2011)

Schöne Bildchen,
Sumsemann, 
Bei Shimano gibts doch son System, wo man sich die Schuhe passgenau an die Füße backen lassen kann, macht Speci das jetzt auch für Haar und Helm? 

LG,
slang


----------



## Sumsemann (30. April 2011)

Ne, die Jungs von Sattelfest stylen mir vor einer Tour immer die Haare passend zum Helm.

Ist halt nen super Laden mit super Service


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2011)

Hab auch 'ne nette Tour gemacht, auch wenn die Idee über die Senne in die Egge zu fahren bei dem Wind echt nicht so gut war...


----------



## slang (30. April 2011)

Wo findet man denn diese schönen verrosteten Panzer?

LG, 
slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2011)

Müsste hier sein:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...17208,8.783505&spn=0.002152,0.005681&t=h&z=18


----------



## slang (30. April 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Müsste hier sein:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...17208,8.783505&spn=0.002152,0.005681&t=h&z=18



Danke,
werd ich mir demnächst mal anschauen,


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2011)

Cool, die konnte ich immer am Horizont sehen wenn wir mit unseren Mardern auf der Schießbahn waren. Ist das da gar kein Sperrgebiet bzw. darf man da die Panzerstraße eigentlich verlassen? Ich kenne im Prinzip nur den unteren Teil des Truppengeländes hinterm Südtor in Augustdorf.


----------



## kris. (1. Mai 2011)

Es ist Sperrgebiet und man darf die Straße eigentlich nicht verlassen, nicht mal anhalten soweit ich mich erinnere...
Aber solange einen die tommys nicht erwischen


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Mai 2011)

Das war eigentlich auch nur vom Straßenrand aus fotografiert. Wusste nicht das man nicht mal anhalten darf.


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2011)

Naja, in 2-3 Jahren eröffnen sich für uns höchstwahrscheinlich eh ganz neue Trails. 
Das die Tommys abgezogen werden steht ja fest, fragt sich nur in wie weit das derzeitige Sperrgebiet der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wird. Für die Bundeswehr wäre es ja viel zu groß und nicht finanzierbar. Wenn ich mich noch dunkel an meinen Wehrdienst erinnere, dann gab es da viele tolle Ecken, die sich herrlich zum Biken eignen würden.


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Naja, in 2-3 Jahren eröffnen sich für uns höchstwahrscheinlich eh ganz neue Trails.
> Das die Tommys abgezogen werden steht ja fest, fragt sich nur in wie weit das derzeitige Sperrgebiet der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wird. Für die Bundeswehr wäre es ja viel zu groß und nicht finanzierbar. Wenn ich mich noch dunkel an meinen Wehrdienst erinnere, dann gab es da viele tolle Ecken, die sich herrlich zum Biken eignen würden.



Ich hätte da Schiss, dass noch irgendwelche Munitionsreste da rumliegen. Oder wird das Gelände extra noch mal abgesucht?


----------



## kris. (1. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Anhalten bezog sich mehr auf Autos...
Mir wärs am liebsten wenn sie nach der militärischen Nutzung einen Nationalpark oder Biosphärenreservat draus machen und dafür im Rest des Teuto etwas lockerer werden was Trails und andere Späße angeht...


----------



## Waldwichtel (1. Mai 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich hätte da Schiss, dass noch irgendwelche Munitionsreste da rumliegen. Oder wird das Gelände extra noch mal abgesucht?



Munitionsreste wird es genug geben. Daher sollten die Schießbahnen weiter ausschließlich der Bundeswehr unterstellt werden. Schließlich wurde dort auch mit Panzern geschossen. Problematisch könnten Munitionsreste und alte Fliegerbomben aus dem 2. Weltkrieg sein, die auf dem gesamten Gelände verstreut sein könnten. Das gesamte Gebiet abzusuchen wäre wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlbar und würde wohl Monate wenn nicht Jahre dauern. 
Dennoch würde mich diese halbwegs unberührte Natur sehr reizen.


----------



## the_Shot (1. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Mir wärs am liebsten wenn sie nach der militärischen Nutzung einen Nationalpark oder Biosphärenreservat draus machen und dafür im Rest des Teuto etwas lockerer werden was Trails und andere Späße angeht...



Ich schließ mich mit meiner Meinung da voll und ganz an, wenn man mal überlegt wie viel unterschiedliche Fauna und Flora durch diese einmalige Isolation erhalten wurde, die es nirgendwo anders mehr gibt! Wäre außerdem echt schade wenn dann an den Wochenden tonnenweise Wanderer und Ausflügler alles breit trampeln! Seit der Kaiserzeit wird über dieses Gelände gewacht und dies sollte auch weiter so sein. 

Gruß the_shot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2011)

die leute die dort in der nähe wohnen könnten diese überwachung doch übernehmen.
regelmäßige fahrten durchs gelände um ungebetene gäste zu verscheuchen.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. Mai 2011)

Morgen Mi. 04.05.11 um 17.30h gehts vom Parkplatz Schopketal aus wieder los auf ne "lockere"  Feierabendrunde.


Noch wer Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Stevie64 (4. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel, was meinste, warum sie schon dabei sind, einen Nationalpark aus der Senne zu machen. Dann werden sämtliche Aktivitäten untersagt.


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Morgen Mi. 04.05.11 um 17.30h gehts vom Parkplatz Schopketal aus wieder los auf ne "lockere"  Feierabendrunde.
> 
> 
> Noch wer Lust mitzukommen?



Witzbold.... 

Aber als Beamter bist Du um die Uhrzeit ja schon quasi wieder voll recovered, so nach 2-3 h 
auf dem Sofa ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Mai 2011)

Stevie64 schrieb:


> Waldwichtel, was meinste, warum sie schon dabei sind, einen Nationalpark aus der Senne zu machen. Dann werden sämtliche Aktivitäten untersagt.



Mal sehen ob es die ganze Senne betrifft. Wie ich gehört habe gibt es wohl mehrer Eigentümer. Wäre zum einen zwar schade, aber zum anderen für die Natur sicherlich das Beste.


----------



## kris. (4. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube das mit den mehreren Eigentümern bezog sich auf den angrenzenden Wald von dem einiges mit ins NP-Gebiet aufgenommen werden sollte was heute nicht innerhalb des Sperrgebietes liegt, oder?


----------



## Waldwichtel (4. Mai 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich glaube das mit den mehreren Eigentümern bezog sich auf den angrenzenden Wald von dem einiges mit ins NP-Gebiet aufgenommen werden sollte was heute nicht innerhalb des Sperrgebietes liegt, oder?



Sorry, da bin ich leider überfragt! 

... der Bielefelder Norden ist da zu weit vom Schuß und die Buschtrommeln sind nur sehr leise.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Mai 2011)

Hat dies: http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/porta_westfalica/4440253_Mit_Karacho_quer_durch_den_Privatwald.html

schon jemand gepostet?

 überall das gleiche, egal ob Wiehen oder Deister


----------



## chucki_bo (4. Mai 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hat dies: http://www.mt-online.de/lokales/porta_westfalica/4440253_Mit_Karacho_quer_durch_den_Privatwald.html
> 
> schon jemand gepostet?
> 
> überall das gleiche, egal ob Wiehen oder Deister



[email protected] stammtisch von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Morgen Mi. 04.05.11 um 17.30h gehts vom Parkplatz Schopketal aus wieder los auf ne "lockere"  Feierabendrunde.
> 
> 
> Noch wer Lust mitzukommen?



Ja ich.... Aber habe Spätschicht! Äußerem wäre das auch wieder so anstrengend für dich wenn ich mitkomme


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja ich.... Aber habe Spätschicht! Äußerem wäre das auch wieder so anstrengend für dich wenn ich mitkomme



Das war doch schon gestern!


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Mai 2011)

@Angelo

Aber ich fahre wenigstens alles und schiebe nicht immer die halbe Tour 


Gestern das währ auch nix für dich gewesen. Bin mit Michael von einem Trail zum anderen gedüst.

2.30 min Fahrzeit 38km und über 800hm
Von einem Trail ging es zum nächsten... Dann immer schnell die Höhenmeter, mit breitem Grinsen im Gesicht, vernichten... wieder rauf auf´n Berg und zum nächsten.

Waren einige gute Trails bei aber leider ist hier in der Nähe nix was dem Trail am Velmerstot nahe kommt.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Mai 2011)

@ Sumse: Du meinst mit den Vater Mitternacht?


----------



## gooni11 (5. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das war doch schon gestern!



ich waahaaeis....


----------



## Sumsemann (5. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> @ Sumse: Du meinst mit den Vater Mitternacht?



neeee!!!!!

Ein anderer Michael... ist hier eher selten unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2011)

So, morgen früh gehts wieder los.

10h Start auf dem Parkplatz an der Waterbör. 
Von dort aus dann über Sparrenburg und Tierpark in Richtung Werther...


Wer mag, kann sich gerne anschließen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## gooni11 (7. Mai 2011)

hab leider keine Zeit....


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Mai 2011)

...kleine Änderung

Nicht Parkplatz an der Waterbör, sondern oben auf dem Kamm.
>also an der Waterbör hoch (der steile Weg mit der S Kurve)

Wer das nicht kennt möchte mich bitte anschreiben.

LG
Matthias

@Angelo

Schade...


----------



## JENSeits (7. Mai 2011)

So für Morgen!

Ich und Janik (der grüne Militärbedienstete  ) machen uns ab 12°° von Dünnerholz mit dem Rad auf den Weg zu Blöte. Wer ist noch dabei und würde sich anschließen? 



LG Jens


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...kleine Änderung
> 
> Nicht Parkplatz an der Waterbör, sondern oben auf dem Kamm.
> >also an der Waterbör hoch (der steile Weg mit der S Kurve)
> ...



*SUMSEMANN.... RAAAUUUSSSS aus den FEDERN...!  BÖLK....*

wieder nüchtern?


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Mai 2011)

Schrei hier nicht so rum....


Schaufle mir grad ne Schale Haferflocken in den Kopf... :kotz:


Ja, mir gehts ganz gut. Hab vorm pennen gehen mir noch ne Aspirin eingeworfen


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So für Morgen!
> 
> Ich und Janik (der grüne Militärbedienstete  ) machen uns ab 12°° von Dünnerholz mit dem Rad auf den Weg zu Blöte. Wer ist noch dabei und würde sich anschließen?
> 
> ...



11e bei Blöte. Allerdings nicht so sehr lang.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2011)

11 uhr? niemals!


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> 11 uhr? niemals!



Stimmt. Wird wohl 1e.


----------



## poekelz (8. Mai 2011)

Ich auch 13Uhr Mittagessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2011)

Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst ... 
Umbau ist schön aber war jetzt ja nicht soo des Weges wert .. naja was solls


----------



## chucki_bo (8. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst ...
> Umbau ist schön aber war jetzt ja nicht soo des Weges wert .. naja was solls



Sehe ich mal anders. 10% auf Zubehör. Aussteller, BMX Show, Bratwurst und Bier. Recht viel Informationsmöglichkeiten und vor allem, ein Remedy 8.0 für den Papa. Lechz.


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2011)

Da waren wir wohl zufrüh 
Du hast dir ein Remedy gegönnt?


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Sehe ich mal anders. 10% auf Zubehör. Aussteller, BMX Show, Bratwurst und Bier. Recht viel Informationsmöglichkeiten und vor allem, ein Remedy 8.0 für den Papa. Lechz.



Das glaub ich ja wohl nicht!
Ich dachte das Stumpi muss ein bisschen?

Trotzdem Klasse, wann da?
Oder gleich mitgenommen?
Er hatte doch eins in weis da.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2011)

Heutige Bilanz:

paar Abfahrten vom Velmerstot - Salto Mortale oder sowas in der Art -> Sehne am Daumen ab.


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Mai 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Heutige Bilanz:
> 
> paar Abfahrten vom Velmerstot - Salto Mortale oder sowas in der Art -> Sehne am Daumen ab.



Na, das hat sich ja dann gelohnt...

Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2011)

Gar nicht gut! 

Gute Besserung und schon das gut!


----------



## RolfK (8. Mai 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> und vor allem, ein Remedy 8.0 für den Papa. Lechz.



Hui. Schönes Teil das . Da würd ich auch sabbern 




Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Heutige Bilanz:
> 
> paar Abfahrten vom Velmerstot - Salto Mortale oder sowas in der Art -> Sehne am Daumen ab.



Au ha, das ist ja nich nett. Sowas zieht sich glaub ich ein wenig hin, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne.
Nächsten Sonntag werd ich mit Frauchen mal ne Runde dort drehen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Na, das hat sich ja dann gelohnt...
> 
> Gute Besserung!!!!






JENSeits schrieb:


> Gar nicht gut!
> 
> Gute Besserung und schon das gut!



Danke! 

Ist aber echt kacke jetzt, wollte eigentlich am Mittwoch in Bikepark und jetzt das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2011)

bei mir wars 1 Tag / Nacht  vorm ersten mal BP das Schlüsselbein


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Na, das hat sich ja dann gelohnt...
> 
> Gute Besserung!!!!



Wie war es bei dir heut Sumsemann? Ich bin grad 60 ig km Straße gefahren( siehe Facebook) 
Morgen Nachmittag Zeit?!
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war gut 

War mit Michael, nem Nachbarn und einem Arbeitskollegen unterwegs.

Ich glaube mein Kollege und meine Nachbar fahren so schnell nicht mehr mit mir. Hab die ordentlich gescheucht 


Morgen ist schlecht, da will ich wieder pumpen...
>Darf das ja nicht vernachlässigen, sonst hab ich bald auch solche Zahnstocherarme wie du 

Wie siehts bei dir am Dienstag aus?


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ... sonst hab ich bald auch solche Zahnstocherarme wie du



Muskelmasse = Gewicht
zu viel Muskelmasse = zuviel Gewicht
... das widerspricht Goonis Philosophie, davon abgesehen ist ein kleinerer Bizeps und Trizeps wesentlich aerodynamischer!


----------



## gooni11 (8. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Bei mir war gut
> 
> War mit Michael, nem Nachbarn und einem Arbeitskollegen unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Dienstag müsste gehen... Ab 14 uhr


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Mai 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dienstag müsste gehen... Ab 14 uhr





Ob ich schon um 14h kann weiss ich noch nicht aber spätestens 15h kann ich definitiv im Sattel sitzen.

Geb dir noch über WhatsApp bescheid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (8. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ...abgesehen ist ein kleinerer Bizeps und Trizeps wesentlich aerodynamischer!



Ein großer Bi- und Trizeps hilft aber ungemein in fremde Betten


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ein großer Bi- und Trizeps hilft aber ungemein in fremde Betten



Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument!


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> bei mir wars 1 Tag / Nacht  vorm ersten mal BP das Schlüsselbein



Da wusstest Du aber auch noch nicht was Dir entgeht, kommt aber eigentlich immer ungelegen...


----------



## DaPsylo (9. Mai 2011)

Hey ihr,
ich bin am Wochenende zu Besuch in eurer Gegend und suche jemanden (oder mehrere) im Bereiche Detmold um am Samstag eine Tour zu fahren.
Da ich mich dort nicht so toll auskenne bin ich für Vorschläge offen. Ich könnte mir jedoch sowas wie eine Tour zum Hermannsdenkmal  oder zu den Externsteinen oder beides vorstellen. Zeit hätte ich ab ca 13:00 Uhr bis open end. Mein Arbeitsgerät ist ein Nerve XC, sollte für die Gegend passen denke ich.

In sachen Geschwindigkeit kann ich mich leider recht schlecht einschätzen da ich hier im Bereich Berlin/Brandenburg so gut wie keine Berge habe und nicht weiß wie ich an euren Standhalten kann. Von daher denke ich eher an ein gemütliches Tempo.

Ich hoffe der ein oder ander findet sich.

MfG Fabian aka Psylo


----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,
fährt denn morgen auch jemand hier aus Bi ne Runde innen Wald, oder sind alle zum Knochen kaputt kloppen in Willingen? 

So später Vormittag, 30km oder so?

slang


----------



## criscross (13. Mai 2011)

morgen um 11.00 Treff an der Kunsthalle.

Von da gehts dann über dem H-Weg, X-25 und S-Trails nach Borgholzhausen 
und zurück. ca.50 km


----------



## slang (13. Mai 2011)

Super, da sein werd.
Ob ich 50km in brauchbaren Tempo mithalte will ich jetzt mal nicht versprechen, notfalls muß ich mich dann halt zum Ende hin abhängen lassen. 

Grüße,
slang


----------



## criscross (13. Mai 2011)

das schaffst du schon. 
sind ja auch noch 2 Mädels und ein SS dabei.


----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Mai 2011)

Lucky-Bike-Treff? Ist mir ansich etwas zu früh, aber ich versuche evtl. auch da zu sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2011)

weisste was früh ist?!

ich muss morgen um 8 uhr starten.
anfahrt nach saalhausen dauert ca. 2h20min.

ca. 1,5h vorher da sein.

schei$e muss ich früh raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (13. Mai 2011)

Dann wünsch ich dir schon mal ne erholsame Nacht! 

... früh war auch mehr darauf bezogen das ich eigentlich erst noch Einkäufe erledigen muß.


----------



## criscross (13. Mai 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Lucky-Bike-Treff? Ist mir ansich etwas zu früh, aber ich versuche evtl. auch da zu sein.


 
nee, 
die fahren doch erst am Sonntag


----------



## stoppelhopper (13. Mai 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> nee,
> die fahren doch erst am Sonntag



...samstags stehen wir ja schließlich im Laden  Wer sich am Sonntag anschließen möchte kann dies natürlich gerne tun...

Bis dann
Markus

edit:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zicE71vQNV8"]YouTube        - Lucky Bike - MTB - Treff 2011 Der Bibertrail[/nomedia]


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> morgen um 11.00 Treff an der Kunsthalle.
> 
> Von da gehts dann über dem H-Weg, X-25 und S-Trails nach Borgholzhausen
> und zurück. ca.50 km



Wollt heut eigentlich pumpen...

Aber das hört sich gut an und ich würd mich wohl mit einklinken.

...hoffe das meine Oberschenkel mitmachen. War gestern mal wieder joggen und ich hab tierischen Muskelkater


----------



## DaPsylo (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo ihr,
leider scheint ja keiner heute mit mir fahren zu wollen 
Falls doch noch jemand Lust haben sollte kann er sich ja noch melden.
Ich werde wohl zwischen 12:00 und 12:30  in der Lopshornerallee Ortsausgang Hiddesen starten. Von dort aus will ich hoch zur Antenne des WDR, dann weiter zu den Externsteinen und von dort aus zurück zum Hermannsdenkmal. Evtl. würde ich zwischen Antenne und Externsteine oder Externsteine - Hermannsdenkmal noch die Ruine Falkenberg anfahren wollen aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

MfG Psylo


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> weisste was früh ist?!
> 
> ich muss morgen um 8 uhr starten.
> anfahrt nach saalhausen dauert ca. 2h20min.
> ...



jeder so wie er's braucht....
und weg


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Tagchen,
war ne schöne Runde heute, bis vor meine Kellertür fast genau 60km.
Die letzten Km hab ich dann etwas geschwächelt, da fehlte dann aber auch einfach was zu futtern. 
kurz gesagt wie bei Ebay, nette Kontakte, gerne wieder 

@ crisscross,
ich schick dir nachher mal ne PM, jetzt muß erstmal was zu Mampfen organisiert werden. 

Grüße,
salng


----------



## *DIRTPLOW* (14. Mai 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> Wer sich am Sonntag anschließen möchte kann dies natürlich gerne tun...YouTube        - Lucky Bike - MTB - Treff 2011 Der Bibertrail



Wann gehts los? 11 Uhr? Und wie lange seit ihr so im Schnitt unterwegs? Muss morgen nämlich noch ein wenig pauken....

Grüße


----------



## stoppelhopper (14. Mai 2011)

*DIRTPLOW* schrieb:


> Wann gehts los? 11 Uhr? Und wie lange seit ihr so im Schnitt unterwegs? Muss morgen nämlich noch ein wenig pauken....
> 
> Grüße



wir starten um elf an der Kunsthalle. Normalerweise sind wir zwischen halb drei und halb vier zurück. Aber: Ohne Gewähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Mai 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> das schaffst du schon.
> sind ja auch noch 2 Mädels und ein SS dabei.



Besser SSP schreiben - sonst denkt man ja gleich an die finstere Vergangenheit Deutschlands


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ crisscross,
> ich schick dir nachher mal ne PM, jetzt muß erstmal was zu Mampfen organisiert werden.



Tja, das hatten criscross und ich schon an der Eisdiele in Quelle hinter uns gebracht. Schade, dass die Gruppe am Ende immer so zerbröselt...

Olaf hat sich ja auch vor der Eispause gedrückt, obwohl die Eisdiele genau auf seinem Heimweg nach Brackwede lag


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

Ja, war echt eine schöne Tour heute 

Danke an Crisscross für die Einladung hier im Forum. 
Wie auch schon erwähnt, würde ich mich gerne mal wieder anschließen.


Bei mir waren es am Ende 77km und 1515 Höhenmeter


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

bei mir warens heute knapp 97 km und 3200 hm.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bei mir warens heute knapp 97 km und 3200 hm.



Ok, dann weiss ich mit wem ich nie zusammen fahre 

Du bist doch echt krank...  


Wenn ich zum Velmerstot fahre habe ich in etwa die gleichen km aber "nur" 1700 - 1800 Hm
...und danach bin ich völlig fertig!!!!!!!!!!


Aber... reife Leistung K-Star


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

ups, zeit vergessen!
5h 47 min 

im moment merke ich nur die müdigkeit. 
habe irgendwie nur 3 stunden gepennt und durfte dann 2h 20min nach saalhausen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (14. Mai 2011)

Platzierung???


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2011)

Bei mir waren es Heute 330km in 2 3/4 Stunden 

Allerdings kam dann erst das Willinger Vergnügen


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2011)

da reden wir lieber nicht von 120. insgesamt und ak 27?. sind aber wohl nur 200 gestartet auf der distanz.
ohne gewähr, da die ergebnisse noch nicht online sind.

aber es waren nur 2 frauen schneller als ich! in sundern sah das ganze etwas anders aus.
die zweite habe ich ins ziel gescheucht.

wenn peter88 keinen platten gehabt hätte, wäre er sicher min. 70 minuten schneller als ich gewesen.


----------



## gooni11 (14. Mai 2011)

ich hab mal ne Frage... da ihr ja scheinbar RUND UM DIE UHR trainiert für solch eine Leistung ..... wie macht ihr das mit dem schlafen?
Ist das bequem so im Sattel....? Schlaft ihr FREI also bleibt nach dem Training einfach stehen und schlaft oder lehnt ihr euch irgendwo an um nicht umzufallen?!
Ich mein ... die Füße bleiben eingeklickt oder damit man dann morgens gleich weitertrainieren kann oder?

Spaß beiseite...... Respekt.... ist schon ne Leistung!!!!!
mfg


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es Heute 330km in 2 3/4 Stunden
> 
> Allerdings kam dann erst das Willinger Vergnügen



330km, 
fahrt ihr da über Bremen hin?
Außerdem kennst du doch eh nur Tiefenmeter


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2011)

Nein tuhen wir nicht! 
Ok, rechne 15km Umweg ab  
Aber von Alswede über Rödinghausen bis Willingen und zurück, das zieht sich! 

Und ja ich kenne fast nur die!


----------



## slang (14. Mai 2011)

Und? Nichts passiert?
Oder kannste wieder zwei wochen nur mit links ona..äh..dingenskirchens


----------



## JENSeits (14. Mai 2011)

Nein alles gut!
Ich bin zwar ziemlich platt aber die Schulter hat unter Protest doch gehalten


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Mai 2011)

@ kstar

Reife Leistung!


----------



## RolfK (15. Mai 2011)

Hi

nächsten Sonntag wieder ne Enduro-Runde ?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (17. Mai 2011)

Leute wie sieht´s aus am Sonntag?
Wetter 20-25°.
Bock auf Enduro Trail Runde?
Deister, 30-35 Km 1200-1400Hm.?
Vielleicht macht Björn den Führer, oder ich haue mal Andreas an.
So langsam finde ich mich da zwar auch zu recht aber ich kenne auch noch nicht alles da.
Dornröschen, Rakete, Farn, Grab & Babygrab wollen alle nochmal befahren werden

Hier mal ein Appetizer von meinen Favorite Flow Trail im Deister.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMInyaKdLjk&feature=related"]YouTube        - Freeride Deister Tour[/nomedia]


----------



## RolfK (17. Mai 2011)

Wäre wohl dabei, würde aber gegebenenfalls eher aussteigen, falls es zu viel wird. 
Genaues kann ich aber erst Samstag sagen, ob's wirklich klappt.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Mai 2011)

Rolf, kannst du Samstag auch?
Björn ist wegen Geburtstag raus, und Andreas kann besser am Samstag. 
Mir ist es eigentlich egal. 
Sonst fahre ich am Sonntag ebbend nochmal 

Edit sagt:
Was aber auch geht wäre Sonntag die Neue Mühle Tour. 
Vielleicht schliessen sich ja Chuckibo und Poekelz an, dann machen wir ein wenig All- Mountain+ ;-))


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Mai 2011)

Jetzt geht das hier auch schon los...Enduro Trail Runde, Allmountain+ ,Hard freeride, light DH, blabla...
wenn man dann ma ne´ Runde fährt könnte man manchmal auch CC sagen


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Mai 2011)

Das AM+ ist eigentlich auch eher in Richtung Chuckibo gedacht. Da hat mein IPhone mal aus dem Satz: die Tour war CC-lastig, CC-lästig gemacht  und um das zu umgehen habe da mal AM+ draus gemacht.
Sonst muss ich wieder zu Strafe nur Forstautobahn mit ihm fahren ))))

Ausserdem sind wir ja wohl total hip wenn wir Anglizismen verwenden hat mir mal jemand gesagt


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Mai 2011)

Und wer sagt das CC nur auf Forstautobahnen gefahren wird? 
Richtig CC ist anders als die meisten vermuten


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Und wer sagt das CC nur auf Forstautobahnen gefahren wird?
> Richtig CC ist anders als die meisten vermuten


----------



## blautinabe1 (18. Mai 2011)

Hi ,
Samstag zum Bini um 11.00 HAHÖ Abfahrt der Gruppe. Gemischte Gruppe . Lockere Runde mit ca 50 km /1000 hm.
Wer mitwill kommt einfach zur Habichtshöhe
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2011)

die runde um den kaiser wilhelm (kamm zur burg und trail zurück, oder anders herum) und den trail zur kreuzkirche würde ich als cc bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (19. Mai 2011)

Hätte am Samstag so bis 14:00 / 14:30 in Bergkirchen zu tun und könnte dann Richtung L´Egge, Wilder Schmied usw. fahren.

Jemand zufällig in der Nähe der auf Krause Buche´s Trails unterwegs ist, hätte mal wieder Bock auf grobes Geläuf 

Ich hoffe, das mich die Locals nicht gleich verhauen wenn ich ein Stück auf ihrer Strecke fahre.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

zieh gute protektoren an.


----------



## poekelz (19. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> zieh gute protektoren an.



...auf der Strecke scheint ohne Fullface Fahrverbot zu sein, jedenfalls hab ich das den Wortfetzen entnommen, die uns bei der letzten "Befahrung" hinterher gerufen wurden. Kann aber auch sein, dass  irgendwas mit "...auf die Fresse..." gemeint war - kein Respekt vorm Alter, diese Jugend von heute


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...auf der Strecke scheint ohne Fullface Fahrverbot zu sein, jedenfalls hab ich das den Wortfetzen entnommen,



so frech sind die bergauf-schieber?! ne, ne, ne


----------



## RolfK (20. Mai 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rolf, kannst du Samstag auch?
> Björn ist wegen Geburtstag raus, und Andreas kann besser am Samstag.
> Mir ist es eigentlich egal.
> Sonst fahre ich am Sonntag ebbend nochmal
> ...





Hey

ich lieg jetzt ganz flach mit Erkältung und leichtem Fieber. Mit mir wird das also nix mehr dies Woe


----------



## JENSeits (20. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Mai 2011)

So Klotten packen und dann ab in den Deister, den ganzen Tag rumtoben


----------



## RolfK (21. Mai 2011)

Danke Jens für die Wünsche

und 

Danke Orkan, jetzt geht's mir noch schlechter


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Mai 2011)

Samstag Deister Trail Tour.
30-35km und 1000-1300hm sind geplant. 
Sehr hoher Trail Anteil 
Treffpunkt Nienstätter Pass 10 Uhr. 
Andreas macht den Guido. 

Poekelz macht ja sein Liteville Camp da und wir besuchen ihn


----------



## RolfK (26. Mai 2011)

Tja, muss leider arbeiten 

Wenn nächsten Donnerstag, Samstag oder Sonntag was geht, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Xeleux (30. Mai 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> edit:
> YouTube        - Lucky Bike - MTB - Treff 2011 Der Bibertrail



@stoppelhopper, euer video sieht nach ner menge spaß aus ,
 einige trail hab ich sogar wiedererkannt, da ich öfter in der gegend unterwegs bin ... ist einer von euch an dem tag zufällig mit gps unterwegs gewesen und mir vielleicht den gps track von eurer tour zur verfügung stellt?!?


----------



## stoppelhopper (30. Mai 2011)

Xeleux schrieb:


> @stoppelhopper, euer video sieht nach ner menge spaß aus ,
> einige trail hab ich sogar wiedererkannt, da ich öfter in der gegend unterwegs bin ... ist einer von euch an dem tag zufällig mit gps unterwegs gewesen und mir vielleicht den gps track von eurer tour zur verfügung stellt?!?



Hey Xeleux,

vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren  mein Oregon war dabei, leider klappts hier nicht so recht mit dem Hochladen... (Datei zu groß).
Schick mir doch mal deine mailadresse per Pn. 
Wenn du möchtest setze ich dich dann auch mit in den Verteiler, dann weißt du auch, wann und wohin wir das nächste mal fahren. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Markus, Bicyclerepairman


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Mai 2011)

Mal noch was anderes.
Ich bin nicht so der Vatertagsichfahremichsoindensandbisichnichtmehrstehenkantyp.
Wie sieht's aus mit ner schönen Tour?
Gerne im Deister, oder auch im Hartz, egal Hauptsache Trail's Rocken!

Wer hat Zeit, Lust und Bock auf Trail-Surfen?


----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

@ Markus

dein Kollege (heißt er Andre?) hatte doch bei der Tour vor zwei Wochen auch etwas gefilmt. Ist da was verwertbares bei? Würd ich gern mal sehen.

Grüße,
Stefan

Ansonsten fahr ich am Do. mit Freundin ne ruhige Runde. Da wirds weder fahrtechnisch noch sonstwie die Kante geben


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ansonsten fahr ich am Do. mit Freundin ne ruhige Runde...



Bedeutet... Fahrrad wird geschoben...??? 

Sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (31. Mai 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Bedeutet... Fahrrad wird geschoben...???



Ja, zumindest bergab


----------



## stoppelhopper (1. Juni 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ Markus
> dein Kollege (heißt er Andre?) hatte doch bei der Tour vor zwei Wochen auch etwas gefilmt. Ist da was verwertbares bei? Würd ich gern mal sehen.


Hi Stefan,

da ist bestimmt was Verwertbares dabei... André schneidet dann wieder ein Filmchen mit angemessener musikalischer Untermalung daraus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das kann aber ein bisschen dauern, seitdem er die HD - Kamera hat, spielt der Rechner nicht mehr so wirklich mit. 
So ist das, man kauft sich was neuses, um dann festzustellen wie alt der Rest ist 



slang schrieb:


> Ansonsten fahr ich am Do. mit Freundin ne ruhige Runde. Da wirds weder fahrtechnisch noch sonstwie die Kante geben



So oder so ähnlich wirds bei mir wohl auch laufen... 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## kris. (8. Juni 2011)

mahlzeit!

jemand morgen vormittag rund um DT unterwegs? habe kurzfristig morgen frei


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Juni 2011)

Hat schon jemand was in Planung für Samstag oder Sonntag?

Ich wollte Sonntag eigentlich in den Deister und Exto sein Vuelta Verticale mitfahren.
Aber bei dem Wetterbericht bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mir diesen Krasse Nummer antun möchte. Hangneigung von mehr als 45° und Nasser Boden vertragen sich glaube ich nicht so gut.

Hat schon jemand was in Planung was so in Richtung Trail-Tour geht?


----------



## poekelz (17. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> H Hangneigung von mehr als 45° und Nasser Boden vertragen sich glaube ich nicht so gut.
> Hat schon jemand was in Planung was so in Richtung Trail-Tour geht?



Memme? Zieh halt Protektoren an und ab geht´s 

Ich vermute mal dass es am Sonntag wettertechnisch eher ne Fahrkarte geben wird. Meine Planungen laufen daher auf Matjesfest bei Niermann oder andere kulinarische Highlights.

Falls wieder Erwarten doch die Trockenheit überwiegt, vielleicht mal wieder ganz normal im Wiehen rumcruisen.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Juni 2011)

Memme....

Die wollen Schiebedach, Dornröschen, Satellit und Steingarten fahren.
Schiebedach weist du selber, Dornröschen ist nochmal 2 Schippen drauf und von den beiden anderen habe ich auch nur steiles/verblocktes gehört.

Die schau ich mir doch lieber dann bei trockenen Boden an


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Juni 2011)

Los. Fahren. No breaks. Ihr seid Lutscher... 

VertRider, JahDrop, NoRiskNoFun, Mindf*ck ... Schreibts auf Euer Trikot,
Gehirn aus und auf gehts... Schiebedach, ich schmeiss mich weg. Bin ich früher
mit Sachs 3-Gang-Schaltung rauf und runter (im Sitzen) gefahren.

Mann, Mann, Mann....

.. ich werd wohl Wiehen fahren... ist aber ne Fortgeschrittenentour ... 

Later
FullFace - chucki_bo


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Juni 2011)

poekelz schrieb:


> Falls wieder Erwarten doch die Trockenheit überwiegt, vielleicht mal wieder ganz normal im Wiehen rumcruisen.



auch geil ... #ein Wochenende in Willingen zugeguckt und eine Tour im Deister gefahren...#

und dann "mal wieder" - hört sich so an wie "nach 3 Jahren endlich nach Hause kommen" ...


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Juni 2011)

Oh Mann, da hat einer aber viel Kaffee gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (17. Juni 2011)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> .. ich werd wohl Wiehen fahren... ist aber ne Fortgeschrittenentour ...
> 
> Later
> FullFace - chucki_bo



Wenn du dich wieder beruhigt hast, können wir das für Sonntag ja mal ins Auge fassen.

BTW: "...mal wieder..." bezog sich eigentlich darauf, dass ich in diesem Monat schon mal im Wiehen (auch die Fortgeschrittenentour ) war.


----------



## SuperGauzy (17. Juni 2011)

nicht quatschen - fahren!


----------



## chucki_bo (17. Juni 2011)

Geil. Alle grundlos angestochen. War gar nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

Soo,

Morgen werde ich zum wieder reinkommen von Lübbecke aus mit Ulli in Richtung Holzhausen aufbrechen. Allerdings haben wir nichts festes geplant.
Start ist um 14:20 in der Siedlung oberhalb der Polizeiwache Lübbecke.

Ich bin ab jetzt per Mail zu erreichen - schreibt also ne Mail wenn ihr kurzfristig noch interessiert seid


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## Jimmy (23. Juni 2011)

Jemand Lust auf eine kleine Endurotour morgen Abend? So gegen 17 Uhr um Oeynhausen, Lübbecke oder Porta?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre wohl dabei  
Also in Lübbecke könnte ich wohl ein paar trails guiden  




Jimmy schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf eine kleine Endurotour morgen Abend? So gegen 17 Uhr um Oeynhausen, Lübbecke oder Porta?


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Juni 2011)

Start wann und wo?


----------



## poekelz (24. Juni 2011)

...seit doch ehrlich, ihr wollt doch alle auf die KB und die Porta Trails 

Da wäre euer Treffpunkt L´Egge oder Wilder Schmied.

Wäre auch gern mitgekommen, aber hab leider heute Nachmittag schon was vor, trotzdem viel Spaß und besseres Wetter als jetzt!


----------



## Jimmy (24. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter macht mich gerade skeptisch ;-)

Vielleicht sprechen wir Nachmittags nochmal ;-)


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2011)

Sagt an und ich plane danach 

Biken vor Freundin?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2011)

und wie siehts aus?


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Juni 2011)

Naja, laut App ist Regen im Anmarsch.
Das scheint dann ja wohl ne nasse Nummer zu werden.
Nicht das ich Wasserscheu bin, aber so richtig Bock dazu hab ich nicht wirklich.
Hartz haben wir für morgen auch schon gekenzelt.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2011)

ihr weicheier!

ich dreh jetzt noch ne kurze runde um den kaiser und dann wird das bike für den marathon morgen in braunlage vorbereitet.

ich werde berichten wie nass es war.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2011)

Finde ich gut Kai!

Jetzt ziehen se alle die Sattelstützen ein, jaja! 



Muss ich wohl gleich alleine fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2011)

meine muss ich gleich mal noch etwas ausfahren, und den sattel etwas nach vorne schieben.

hoffe ich finde schnell ne sitzposition wo der sattel wenigstens etwas über lenkerhöhe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (24. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub ich kneif auch 
Nutze das Rennrad in der Regenpause gleich mal, dann muss ich wenigstens nicht für eine Stunde biken 2 Stunden putzen


----------



## JENSeits (24. Juni 2011)

na dann mal viel Spaß 

viel Erfolg Kai


----------



## poekelz (24. Juni 2011)

Boah ihr Einknicker!
War gerade zur Nachwuchsförderung mit meinem Sohn ne Stunde hier im Wald biken. Ok es ist teilweise schlammig, aber von Regen keine Spur!

Merke: Nicht aus jeder dunklen Wolke regnets....


----------



## Larsarne (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo biker aus dem Teuto.

Betr. Truppenübungsplatz Augustdorf.

Ich wurde am Do. auf der Brücke/Panzerringstraße von den Feldjägern
angehalten. Mann und Frau in Sportkleidung ziviel und auf MTB`s !!
Ich wurde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das der Bereich Ende Sennerandweg, Panzerstraße, Brücke sowie die Auffahrt dort hin militärischer Sicherheitsbereich ist und der Aufenthalt/ das Befahren
verboten ist !!! Die haben da auch die Warnschilder erneuert bzw umgestellt.
Ich wurde mündlich verwarnt, das könnte das nächste mal mehr werden....
Also Leute aufgepsst...

    Gruß larsarne


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand Bock auf ne kleine Trail Tour im Wiehen?
Wann und wo ist eigentlich egal, komme dann dahin. 
Zeit so ca 2-3h.


----------



## RolfK (25. Juni 2011)

Bin auf Arbeit  - Schade


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juni 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Bin auf Arbeit  - Schade



Wie lange den Rolf?

Hätte auch Bock auf ne Neue Mühle runde.


----------



## RolfK (25. Juni 2011)

Bis eben. Für heut wird mir das zu spät, muss noch futtern, alles zusammenrödeln und Autofahrt..... 

Nächste WoE ging was......


----------



## JENSeits (25. Juni 2011)

Morgen werde ich wieder aufs Rad steigen! Wer ist mit dabei?

Rund um Lübbecke ne Runde fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. Juni 2011)

Bin gerade wieder aus Zuhause. 
Wetter ging gerade so für ne kurze Runde um die NM.

Uli hat Spass gehabt 
Son Enduro geht ja von ganz alleine auf der passenden Strecke und mit passendem Reifendruck


----------



## Ulrich-40 (25. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Uli hat Spass gehabt


Hey surfjunk; das ist mein Text !
....dann hat ja wenigstens einer Spaß gehabt



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Son Enduro geht ja von ganz alleine auf der passenden Strecke und mit passendem Reifendruck


Wohl war.
Ulli


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

So Morgen werde ich ne Runde mit Janik zusammen drehen!
Wenn jemand unterwegs ist, einfach melden. 

Wenn Surfjunk, Jörg und Frank auch ne Runde fahren, könnte man sich bestimmt vereinigen 


LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Juni 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So Morgen werde ich ne Runde mit Janik zusammen drehen!
> Wenn jemand unterwegs ist, einfach melden.
> 
> Wenn Surfjunk, Jörg und Frank auch ne Runde fahren, könnte man sich bestimmt vereinigen
> ...



Moin, wir starten 13 Uhr am Parkplatz Neue Mühle in Rödinghausen.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei 

Wieviel KM sing geplant? Eher Touren orientiert, oder?


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Juni 2011)

Die normale NM Tour hat so 20-22 KM und 400-500 HM.
Also nix wildes, ein paar Trails fahren wir aber deinen FF kannst du Zuhause lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, dann reise ich vllt doch mit dem Rad an


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juni 2011)

Jo, ich bin um 13 Uhr da


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

War ne nette Tour 
Hat Spaß gemacht Jungs! Gerne wieder.

Gespannt bin ich jetzt noch auf die Fotos 



LG Jens


----------



## poekelz (26. Juni 2011)

Jau stimmt und rechtzeitig zum 5-Uhr Weizen wieder zuhause und alles sauber


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Juni 2011)

Jau war gut.
Grill ist schon an und ich bin schon bei Weizen Nr. 2


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr gleich mitter Freundin in Imbiss zu Gerd - so muss das sein 

Brutzelstübchen, bester Imbiss wo gibt!

weiß jemand wieviel km es waren?


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Juni 2011)

Mit iPhone 21,8 und 455hm also nix wildes. 
Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr


----------



## chucki_bo (26. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mit iPhone 21,8 und 455hm also nix wildes.
> Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr



KM passen - Höhenmeter 130 mehr (585). Das IPhone trackt HM grundsätzlich sehr amateurhaft mit.

Ich fands jedenfalls auch gelungen. Hat Spaß gemacht... IBC OWL Tour - hat man ja auch nicht alle Tage ... 

Wiederholfaktor deutlich an die 100% ...

Later
chucki_bo,
der die Fotos noch nicht hochgeladen hat... Geduld mit dem alten Mann


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Juni 2011)

Ich hab 36km auf der Uhr gehabt

War echt ne´ gute Runde

Bike ist sauber, Bremsbeläge hinten gewechselt, jetzt auch kein leises quitschen mehr und laufen war ich auch noch. 

Trainingsprogramm ist damit eigentlich durch für heute


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2011)

Jööööööörrggg Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (27. Juli 2011)

Moin,
mal nen kleiner Thread-Wiederbelebungs-Versuch 

Tagsüber ist ja noch Wetter.
Heute nachmittag ab 14.00 Uhr, oder etwas später. Kleine Runde x25 bis Werther und auf dem Kamm zurück oder so.
Bin für Vorschläge offen. 


Ich brauch nen paar Km, der shoti wird mir zu schnell 

LG,
slang


----------



## criscross (27. Juli 2011)

ich wäre auch dabei, 
brauche auch noch Training für die Alpen


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Juli 2011)

Wann und wo ?
Jogi


----------



## slang (27. Juli 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wann und wo ?
> Jogi



Zu spät, wir sind um 14.30 gestartet,
aber nach euren Urlaub würd ich gern wieder mal mit dir und der "Truppe" ne Runde fahren.

Grüße, und nen schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Euch

Stefan


----------



## the_Shot (27. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen paar Km, der shoti wird mir zu schnell



aber auch nur wenn ich ohne Rad ins rollen komme


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2011)

Tour Zum Hermann am Samstag?!

Also...
ich fahr Samstag gegen Mittag 12 uhr oder so mit meinem Kumpel Andi (war auch auf der Tour letzten Samstag mit...blau weißes Cube)  zum Hermansdenkmal.Wetter soll ja einigermaßen gut werden.

es wird definitiv eine recht lockere und langsamere Runde denn ich hab wohl evt vor es mir am Hermannsdenkmal noch mal richtig zu geben (Hermannszeitfahren) und Andi gehört ja noch zu den Anfängern , war noch nie da und muß ja auch noch zurück! 
Also .... es wird locker
Wenn also jemand Lust hat...... los geht es ab Lipperreihe.
mfg


----------



## slang (28. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Tour Zum Hermann am Samstag?!
> 
> Also...
> ich fahr Samstag gegen Mittag 12 uhr oder so mit meinem Kumpel Andi (war auch auf der Tour letzten Samstag mit...blau weißes Cube)  zum Hermansdenkmal.Wetter soll ja einigermaßen gut werden.
> ...



Da denk ich mal drüber nach.
Wär ja auch ne gute Gelegenheit, Tisch und Stühle bei dir abzuladen.
Sprich,ich würd dann mit Auto nach Lipper Reihe kommen.


----------



## the_Shot (28. Juli 2011)

Ich würd ja gerne mitkommen, aber leider muss ich mich auch mal wieder auf meiner Baustelle blicken lassen. Trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## gooni11 (28. Juli 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Da denk ich mal drüber nach.
> Wär ja auch ne gute Gelegenheit, Tisch und Stühle bei dir abzuladen.
> Sprich,ich würd dann mit Auto nach Lipper Reihe kommen.



jo.... würd mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (28. Juli 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne mitkommen, aber leider muss ich mich auch mal wieder auf meiner Baustelle blicken lassen. Trotzdem viel Spass.



Bub, ich bring nachher Karten mit, lass uns mal für Sonntag planen, falls nicht die angesprochene Tour laufen soll


----------



## slang (28. Juli 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> jo.... würd mich freuen



Über Tisch und Stühle, oder über mich ? 

PS: Schön, dass in diesen Faden wieder etwas Leben kommt


----------



## criscross (28. Juli 2011)

fährt heute abend noch einer ne lockere Runde?
ich müßte an meinem Urlaubsrad noch was testen.


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> fährt heute abend noch einer ne lockere Runde?
> ich müßte an meinem Urlaubsrad noch was testen.



Schade, hättest du mich anrufen müssen. The_shot und ich hatten uns an der HaHö um 18.00 getroffen.
Ich war nur vorher nicht mehr im Netz gewesen.


----------



## gooni11 (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Morgen soll es Regnen 

Wir sprachen letzte Woche über einen evt Nightride heute abend.....!

Wer hätte denn lust ...? Soll ja heut trocken bleiben (was klar ist denn ich muß ja noch arbeiten)

ich könnte dann aber frühstens um 23.00 Uhr ab Lipperreihe....oder später wenn woanders!
mfg

Huskyspeed hatte wohl angerufen und würd glaub ich auch mitkommen.
also......

ich brauch hier ANTWORTEN.......los!!

lahmer Haufen hier


----------



## gooni11 (29. Juli 2011)

Moin
Also ich werd heut Abend auf jeden Fall um 23 Uhr starten in lipperreihe an der Kirche. Pünktlich! 
Wollte dann entweder Richtung Sparrenburg  ...dann Wald  oder Richtung Senne / Lippstadt dann Straße ( Truppenübungsgelände).
Wenn sich hier niemand meldet entscheide ich spontan!   
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. August 2011)

Hi Leuts...

wer mag den morgen Abend mit mir ne Trailrunde durch den Teuto machen.

Hatte so an 18h Treffpunkt Parkplatz Eiserner Anton gedacht und wollte in etwa die Runde fahren, die ich mit einigen beim OWL Treffen schon gefahren bin.

Alles ganz gemach... also gute Kondition ist nicht von Nöten.


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2011)

Auf die Runde hätte ich echt nochmal Lust aber morgen passt es mir leider gar nicht in den Kram


----------



## Sumsemann (1. August 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Auf die Runde hätte ich echt nochmal Lust aber morgen passt es mir leider gar nicht in den Kram



Hey, man muss Prioritäten setzen


----------



## JENSeits (1. August 2011)

Sagt sich als Beamter leicht


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hey, man muss Prioritäten setzen



Eben


----------



## BariSardo (1. August 2011)

Hallo, wie lange ist denn die Tour angesetzt ? Frage wg. fehlender  Beleuchtung
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## RolfK (1. August 2011)

Ich würd da ja gern zusagen, mir macht aber die dabei angestrebte Reisegeschwindigkeit sorgen . Was bei Sumse 'gemach' heisst, führt bei mir wahrscheinlich zum Herztod 

In Sumse's Worten: langsam - langsamer - am langsamsten (ich)


----------



## Huskyspeed (1. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hi Leuts...
> 
> wer mag den morgen Abend mit mir ne Trailrunde durch den Teuto machen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Sumse!!! 

Also ich bin morgen dabei, 18 Uhr ist eine gute Zeit schaffe ich locker

Bis morgen


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

BariSardo schrieb:


> Hallo, wie lange ist denn die Tour angesetzt ? Frage wg. fehlender  Beleuchtung
> Gruß Dietmar



Schätze mal so ca. 2 Std., also ohne Licht fahrbar.

Sumse, muß den Shoti noch kontakten, dann wären wir wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. August 2011)

ne Rolf... keine Sorge... wird gaaanz locker werden!!!

VERSPROCHEN!!!


@Michael

SUPI... kannst auch gerne 20min vorher bei mir sein und wir radeln dann gemeinsam rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. August 2011)

@Stefan...

Klasse, freu mich!!!


...wenn wir die Runde ganz locker fahren, dann brauchen wir so knapp 2Std
Falls der eine oder andere Trail doppelt gefahren werden soll, dann sind wir halt etwas länger unterwegs. Aber Licht werden wir nicht brauchen.


----------



## Huskyspeed (1. August 2011)

Ja gute Idee bin dann um 20 vor 6 da!!!

Tschüss bis morgen!!


----------



## slang (1. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Stefan...



Bub, du bist ja endlich der korrekten Rechtschreibung mächtig


----------



## the_Shot (1. August 2011)

SUMSÄÄÄÄÄHHHH, SCHLÄÄGGI ...

... ich bin dabei


----------



## Sumsemann (1. August 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> SUMSÄÄÄÄÄHHHH, SCHLÄÄGGI ...
> 
> ... ich bin dabei


----------



## exto (3. August 2011)

Jemand Lust auf "mal was Anderes"?

Ich will am Sonntag in den Deister und würde den Guide machen:

Start Sonntag 07.08. um 09:30h Sportplatz Barsinghausen.

Klassische AM/Enduro - Tour, ca. 50km/1500hm/4Std reine Fahrzeit

Sechs bis acht der berühmten Deister-Trails. Meist steil und fahrtechnisch schon anspruchsvoll bergab. Eher chillig bergauf. Mit ner klassischen Rennfeile sicher eher knifflig, aber ansonsten keine speziellen Materialanforderungen.

Barsinghausen ist von OWL aus über die A2 gut zu erreichen, aber auch per Bahn über Haste.

Wer Bock hat, meldet sich einfach hier oder per PN. Vielleicht kriegt man ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft zusammen...


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

spannende Sache, ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob es bei mir zeitlich hinhaut. 

Aber noch was anderes:
Gooni,... Shoti, ...Sumse,.. Wichtel....und all die anderen 
heute Abend, ca 18.00 Uhr kleine Runde gefälligst, entgegen der Vorhersage siehts wettertechnisch doch ganz gut aus. Ziel ist mir egal.


----------



## Sumsemann (5. August 2011)

Sorry, bei mir steht heute Abend pumpen an...


----------



## SuperGauzy (5. August 2011)

Ist letzte Nacht der Keller vollgelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (5. August 2011)

[
Aber noch was anderes:
Gooni,... Shoti, ...Sumse,.. Wichtel....und all die anderen 
heute Abend, ca 18.00 Uhr kleine Runde gefälligst, entgegen der Vorhersage siehts wettertechnisch doch ganz gut aus. Ziel ist mir egal.[/quote]



Wo trefft Ihr Euch denn heute. Vielleicht kriege ich es hin............
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. August 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sorry, bei mir steht heute Abend pumpen an...



Tja, so ne Penispumpe ist schon ne feine Erfindung! 

... nur gut das der Waldi noch keine braucht! 


@ Stefan

Sorry, bin heute Abend leider auch verhindert. Sonntag könnte ich eventuell,
sofern das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> [
> Aber noch was anderes:
> Gooni,... Shoti, ...Sumse,.. Wichtel....und all die anderen
> heute Abend, ca 18.00 Uhr kleine Runde gefälligst, entgegen der Vorhersage siehts wettertechnisch doch ganz gut aus. Ziel ist mir egal.





Wo trefft Ihr Euch denn heute. Vielleicht kriege ich es hin............
Gruß Jogi[/QUOTE]

Bisher sinds ja nur Sascha und ich. Wir fahren aber nicht dein Tempo, das schaffen wir nicht.  Ich schick dir ne PM.


----------



## gooni11 (5. August 2011)

slang schrieb:


> spannende Sache, ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob es bei mir zeitlich hinhaut.
> 
> Aber noch was anderes:
> Gooni,... Shoti, ...Sumse,.. Wichtel....und all die anderen
> heute Abend, ca 18.00 Uhr kleine Runde gefälligst, entgegen der Vorhersage siehts wettertechnisch doch ganz gut aus. Ziel ist mir egal.



Moin
Schaaade...... aber der gooni hat heut noch Nachtschicht.... und nächste Woche auch... nun hoffe ich auf Sonntag!
mfg


----------



## blautinabe1 (5. August 2011)

Ich hoffe Ihr habt ne schöne Tour für mich mitgefahren. Schade, mein Fleisch war zu schwach. War mit Sohnemann und Schatzl bis eben noch  im Freibad rumschlumpfen............. Jogi


----------



## slang (5. August 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr habt ne schöne Tour für mich mitgefahren. Schade, mein Fleisch war zu schwach. War mit Sohnemann und Schatzl bis eben noch  im Freibad rumschlumpfen............. Jogi



Ja sicher, knallharte 16km 

Du siehst,unser Fleisch war nicht viel stärker

Dieses und nächstes WE sieht bei mir eher schlecht aus, vielleicht geht ja unter der Woche mal ne gemeinsame Tour, ich meld mich dann hier.

LG,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (18. August 2011)

Hallo!
suche ne gemütliche feierabend runde!!!!!!!!!!! heute jemand lust?
das wetter is so super, ich will fahren, aber nich schon wieder alleine


----------



## BariSardo (18. August 2011)

Wo ?


----------



## vogel23 (18. August 2011)

egal, bin im raum brackwede, fahre aber richtiung oerlinghausen oder genau in die andere richtung. kenne mich hier nich so gut aus, würde mich aber überall treffen


----------



## BariSardo (18. August 2011)

Hallo, bin in Herford, Nähe Tierpark. Denke der Aufwand / Nutzen ist groß.

Schade, trotzdem viel Spaß im Teuto.

Dietmar


----------



## gooni11 (18. August 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> suche ne gemütliche feierabend runde!!!!!!!!!!! heute jemand lust?
> das wetter is so super, ich will fahren, aber nich schon wieder alleine



Moin
Schade... warum schreibt ihr immer so spät?
Ich war gestern los...und heut auch, bin aber schon wieder zu Haus.
mfg


----------



## marksimpson (21. August 2011)

Ist der Lucky-Bike Sonntag Treff am Kunsthalle noch aktive? War nämlich das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten heute da, aber kein anderer ist aufgetaucht...

The Englishman
Mark


----------



## Nady (21. August 2011)

marksimpson schrieb:


> Ist der Lucky-Bike Sonntag Treff am Kunsthalle noch aktive? War nämlich das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten heute da, aber kein anderer ist aufgetaucht...
> 
> The Englishman
> Mark



Es gibt nen Newsletter in dem steht wann und wo die Luky-Bike Tour ist.  Musste ma an [email protected] ne Mail schreiben, dass du in den  Verteiler aufgenommen werden möchtest.


----------



## Amokles (30. August 2011)

Hi. Hat jemand lust am samstag ne kleine endurorunde in bielefeld zu drehen? Zb von der habichtshöhe bis nach lämmershagen und zurück?


----------



## vogel23 (1. September 2011)

@ amokles: kannste freitag nicht? 15 uhr johannistal parkplatz? 

vielleicht kann ich samstag auch noch, mal sehen was meine regierung dazu sagt, weil freitag fahren und sonntag wollt ich nach detmold fahren. dann noch samstag? ich schau mal. aber vielleicht schaffst du ja freitag noch mit zu kommen, is auch eher enduro lastig!


----------



## Berrrnd (1. September 2011)

regierung abwählen und jeden tag fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (1. September 2011)

@Mathias


...ich kümmere mich Samstag gerne um deine Regierung


----------



## gooni11 (1. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Mathias
> 
> 
> ...ich kümmere mich Samstag gerne um deine Regierung



und ich mich um deine....
denn meine ist nicht da


----------



## SuperGauzy (1. September 2011)

...hier denn los? 
Partnertausch?
Swingerclub?


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. September 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> regierung abwählen und jeden tag fahren.



so siehts aus


----------



## gooni11 (1. September 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> so siehts aus



tsss ..... Schüler und Urlauber... was will man  da erwarten.....


----------



## Sumsemann (1. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> und ich mich um deine....
> denn meine ist nicht da



Kein Problem...

Wenn du mit den Frauen so umgehst wie mit deinem Bike, dann kriege ich sie ja heile wieder  

...und unbefriedigt wahrscheinlich auch noch


----------



## Surfjunk (1. September 2011)

Mal Lust auf ne richtige Enduro Runde?
Und nicht diese geschwucke im OWLér Flachland?
Samstag Deister, wer schon mal da war der weiß was ich meine 
10 Uhr Nienstädter Pass, Nippelspanner macht den Guido.


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mal Lust auf ne richtige Enduro Runde?
> Und nicht diese geschwucke im OWLér Flachland?
> Samstag Deister, wer schon mal da war der weiß was ich meine
> 10 Uhr Nienstädter Pass, Nippelspanner macht den Guido.



....................


----------



## Surfjunk (2. September 2011)

Los Jannik, gib dir nen Ruck.
Dann siehst du mal was anders ausser den Kammweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (2. September 2011)

Kammweg... ja ne´is klar 

Ist sicherlich schön im Deister aber morgen um 10 Uhr wird definitiv nicht funktionieren

Und außerdem Janik mit einem N



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Los Jannik, gib dir nen Ruck.
> Dann siehst du mal was anders ausser den Kammweg


----------



## Surfjunk (2. September 2011)

OK, Ja*n*ik. 
Schade, lass uns mal wieder sone Neue Mühle Tour oder ähnliches machen.
Gern auch in der Woche.


----------



## exto (3. September 2011)

Wer heute die Surfjunk/Nippelspanner-Runde verpasst hat (so wie ich): Morgen, Sonntag um 12:00h Barsinghausen Sportplatz!

Ich biete MFG für ein Bike + Fahrer ab Bad Oeynhausen um 11:00h


----------



## Surfjunk (3. September 2011)

War nicht so schlimm Axel.
Björn hatte Rücken/Po und somit haben wir Altherren-Runde von Lübbecke aus Richtung Green Lake gemacht. Er ist dann nach Lübbecke und ich nach Bruchmühlen weitergefahren. Mehr hätte es heute auch nicht sein dürfen nach dem Fress- und Bier-Urlaub.

Ich glaube ich brauch mal einen neuen Sattel, so gelitten wie heute habe ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Wo kann man diese Beckenvermessung wohl machen lassen?


----------



## criscross (3. September 2011)

bei Blöte


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> OK, Ja*n*ik.
> Schade, lass uns mal wieder sone Neue Mühle Tour oder ähnliches machen.
> Gern auch in der Woche.



Jo, von mir aus gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (9. September 2011)

Hi,
morgen fährt unsere Samstagsgruppe  wieder um 11.00 Uhr von der Habichtshöhe an der Bodelschwinghstaße in Bielefeld in Richtung Bienenschmidt.
Ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen mit zu radeln. Beim Bienenschschmidt legenn wir ne Kaffeepause ein...........bis denne vielleicht!

see u in the woods Jogi


----------



## Peter88 (9. September 2011)

ich habe morgen früh einen termin in bielefeld. danach wollte ich im bielefelder berg eine runde drehen. wo ist den da ein guter start punkt ? kenne mich in der ecke null aus

noch besser wäre es natürlich wenn sich kurzfristig jemand findet der mir den guido macht oder ich mich irgendwo anschließen darf 
bin ab um 14 uhr für alles zu haben, solange nicht zu viel geschoben wird

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. September 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> morgen fährt unsere Samstagsgruppe  wieder um *11.00 Uhr von der Habichtshöhe an der Bodelschwinghstaße* in Bielefeld in Richtung Bienenschmidt.



Hi!

Morgen kann ich leider nicht  - den Samstag merke ich mir generell aber mal vor.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sumsemann (9. September 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> morgen fährt unsere Samstagsgruppe  wieder um 11.00 Uhr von der Habichtshöhe an der Bodelschwinghstaße in Bielefeld in Richtung Bienenschmidt.
> Ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen mit zu radeln. Beim Bienenschschmidt legenn wir ne Kaffeepause ein...........bis denne vielleicht!
> 
> see u in the woods Jogi




Bin evtl dabei


----------



## Sumsemann (9. September 2011)

Bin doch nicht dabei...

Treff mich morgen früh mit Lars und fahre, nach einer kurzen Reparatur an seinem Bike, ein paar Trails mit ihm...


----------



## Amokles (10. September 2011)

morgen am sonntag, werde ich ne kleine gruppe bielefelder  durch das schöne haller hinterland führen. wir fahren an der kaffeemühle so gegen 14.00h los und von dort bis zum luisenturm in borgholshausen und zurück. dauert ca. 3,5 stunden. 


wir fahren eher gemütlich bergauf, wenns zu steil wird, wird auch schonmal geschoben. sprich: wir fahren gemütlich, richten uns nach dem  langsamsten (das bin sogar warscheinlich ich ). bergab wird dann aber auch mal ganz ordentlich gekachelt. ein allmountain oder endurobike empfielt sich also.


wer lust hat sich uns anzuschließen kann sich entweder mit mir absprechen und von bielefeld aus hinter mir her fahren (mit dem auto!) oder sich direkt um 14.00 an der kaffemühle einfinden.

also, man sieht sich vieleicht


----------



## gooni11 (10. September 2011)

Moin
Auch ich werde mich gleich mit dem Vögelchen treffen und dann geht es Richtung Hermann evt Externsteine!
Wie treffen uns um 13 Uhr im Schopketal!
wenn jemand lust hat...........
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (14. September 2011)

Moin
So..... Morgen soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden und da wollte ich mal wieder los zu den Externsteinen evt auch Velmerstod.
So gegen Mittag denke ich geht es los.
Tempo sollte Tourenmäßig sein..... also recht locker weg.

Jemand Zeit und Lust.....?
mfg


----------



## gooni11 (15. September 2011)

Sach ma..... Will denn keiner nich mit mit mich


----------



## JENSeits (15. September 2011)

mhm ich wäre für Abfahrten zuhaben aber nicht für ne Tour, Sorry Gooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (15. September 2011)

leider keine zeit diese woche donnerstags...


----------



## slang (15. September 2011)

Mir ists zu weit, bin die letzten zwei,drei Wochen kaum zum fahren gekommen.
Bis zum Hermann,da fall ich wahrscheinlich tot vom Rad


----------



## gooni11 (15. September 2011)

ok.....
ich werd dann jetzt mal allein los..... allerdings *nicht *Richtung Hermann sondern Richtung Sparrenburg über Hermannsweg .......Tönnsberg-Schopketal...usw
bis die Nächte dann

*hätte denn evt MORGEN jemand Zeit und Lust Richtung Externsteine zu donnern.....??*


----------



## SuperGauzy (15. September 2011)

Gute Nacht... ach nee, Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> *hätte denn evt MORGEN jemand Zeit und Lust Richtung Externsteine zu donnern.....??*



... wenn ich das Tempo vorgeben darf!!!  Aber dann kann man nicht mehr von "donnern" sondern nur noch von "fliegen" reden!!! Sorry, wäre wohl zu schnell für dich!


----------



## Amokles (15. September 2011)

am kommenden sonntag um 14.00 starten wir wieder unsere enduro-tour von  der kaffeemühle in halle bis zum luisenturm in borgholzhausen und zurück. wer lust hat sich uns anzuschließen ist herzlich eingeladen. 


mehr zur route hier:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1245322


----------



## Surfjunk (15. September 2011)

Mensch Schade, morgen ist bei uns Kindergeburtstag. 
Sonst hätte ich mir eure Enduro Runde gern mit angesehen.


----------



## pecto69 (15. September 2011)

Hi gooni.

Bock schon aber Mittags?!
ICH muss da noch arbeiten. 

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (15. September 2011)

ICH nicht..... Ich hab Urlaub. Morgen den letzten Tag Urlaub. Dann erst anfang Oktober wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amokles (16. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mensch Schade, morgen ist bei uns Kindergeburtstag.
> Sonst hätte ich mir eure Enduro Runde gern mit angesehen.



meinst du mich? wir fahren doch aber sonntag


----------



## kris. (16. September 2011)

vielleicht braucht er so lange um den kater vom kinder-sekt wieder los zu werden


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2011)

@Kris

Sack! 

@Amokles
Das hatte ich irgendwie mit meinem kranken Hirn nicht richtig gelesen.

Dann gibt mir doch mal die Adresse, per PM wo ihr los wollt.
Vielleicht kann ich ja den Björn auch noch aktivieren, den faulen Sack


----------



## Amokles (16. September 2011)

wir wollen direkt an der kaffeemühle los  also mit dem auto nach halle und dann von daus mit dem rad zum luisenturm. 

ich wohne ganz in der nähe von björn (falls du den bikefaulen jools meinst) 

falls du dich in halle nicht auskennst können wir uns irgendwo mit dem auto treffen und dann von da aus zusammen nach halle düsen.


----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2011)

Hey, nein den Jools meine ich nicht. Ist der auch Bikefaul ) ?

Gib mir doch mal die Adresse der Kaffemühle dann komm ich da hin.
Und vielleicht noch ne Handynummer per pm falls was dazwischen  kommt.


----------



## criscross (16. September 2011)

ich würde auch  gerne mitfahren, 
wo ist denn in Halle die Kaffeemühle ?

wie heftig wird es denn, 
fahrt ihr mit FF und Protektoren ?

Gruß
CC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. September 2011)

Ach was, doch bei sowas kein FF und Protektoren.


----------



## Amokles (16. September 2011)

also, hier mal die genauen daten der tour:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/1245322

ich werde am sonntag um 13.30h in bielefeld losfahren. wer von da aus hinter mir herfahren will soll sich ruhig nochmal melden.

handynummer gibts per PM auf anfrage


----------



## Surfjunk (18. September 2011)

@Amokles

Bei uns regnet es immer wieder.
Ich bin dann mal raus für heute.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. September 2011)

Jemand Bock heute noch Lübecker Umland/ Porta oder so zu fahren?


----------



## chucki_bo (20. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jemand Bock heute noch Lübecker Umland/ Porta oder so zu fahren?



Wo denn jetzt? 

Lübeck oder Porta?

*duckundganzweitweg*


----------



## Surfjunk (20. September 2011)

Bin schon wieder da weil ihr ja alle so faul seit!

Lübeck halte ich jetzt selber ein wenig weit  ich wollte ja nicht direkt schreiben von Lübbecke nach Porta. 
Da wäre ja wieder keiner mitgekommen. 

Habe aber auch jetzt hier nur ne kurze Runde gemacht, Wetter ist doch zu unbeständig.


----------



## gooni11 (22. September 2011)

Moin Jungs
So......wie es ausschaut wird das Wetter Samstag wie Sonntag SUPER sein!
Da es auch heut und Morgen kaum regnen wird ist auch im Wald trocken..... das erste Laub liegt auf dem Boden..... also BESTET Wetter für eine evt letzte gemeinsame Tour dieses Jahr!
Zumindest bei so einem Wetter!

Also.... wer hat Samstag oder Sonntag Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde?

Samstag hab ich nicht ganz so viel Zeit werde aber ca 12 Uhr hier starten am Flugplatz Oerlinghausen! Ich werde dann so 2-3 Stunden fahren je nach Ziel.

Sonntag weiß ich selbst noch nix..... macht Vorschläge.

Wer weiß....... bei dem Wetter vielleicht das letzte mal in diesem Jahr!

mfg


----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Am Sonntag wollen Shoti, Georg und ich ne Runde drehen, aber keine Hardcore XC wie du dir sicherlich denken kannst. So ab 11.00 Uhr.3-4 Stunden mit Kuchen essen oder so. 
Soll ich dich anrufen?


----------



## gooni11 (22. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wollen Shoti, Georg und ich ne Runde drehen, aber keine Hardcore XC wie du dir sicherlich denken kannst. So ab 11.00 Uhr.3-4 Stunden mit Kuchen essen oder so.
> Soll ich dich anrufen?


Was heist keine Hardcore XC..... meld dich ainfach hier noch einmal... evt möchte ja noch jemand anderes mit!
mfg


----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

meine Definition:
Hardcore XC = alles über nen 15er Schnitt, 4-stellige Höhenmeter, Absonderung von meheren Litern Schweiß und abends und am Folgetag fühlt man sich wie ein ausgewrungener Putzlappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (22. September 2011)

Das hört sich aber eher nach ner Kaffeefahrt an


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. September 2011)

Der Kuchen reizt mich schon irgendwie! Gibts da auch Schlagsahne
und Cappuchino???  ... würde mich dann ggf. auch anschließen.


----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Der Kuchen reizt mich schon irgendwie! Gibts da auch Schlagsahne
> und Cappuchino???  ... würde mich dann ggf. auch anschließen.



können wir ja nachher bequatschen


----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Summmsäää!!!



slang schrieb:


> Johannisberg ist gut, bin um 18.00 da, der kleine Parkplatz bei der Frittenbude.



Komm mal von deine Hantelbank weg, und steig heut aufs Radel.


----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

@ gooni: wenn meine bremsbeläge heute oder morgen kommen bin ich samstag dabei
@ slang : sonntag würd ich auch mitkommen, gemütlich rumgondeln is immer schön


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> ... gemütlich rumgondeln is immer schön



Darauf hatte ich mich beim OWL-Treff auch eingestellt, bis ich feststellen
musste, das es ein Hardcore-XC-Rennen war.


----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

sonntag musste das tempo mit slang abklären! 
ich pass mich an!


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. September 2011)

Ne, ist schon ok. Ich passe mich auch an. Drehen ja heute schon ne Runde um den Sender.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. September 2011)

Heute und morgen hab ich keine Zeit zum Radeln...

Aber am Sonntag bin ich dabei!!!

Wann??? Wo???

Freu mich schon!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

wäre ja cool wen wir sonntag noch mal ein par mehr leute zusammen kriegen! mit nem lecker bier oder kuchen zwischendurch!


----------



## Sumsemann (22. September 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> wäre ja cool wen wir sonntag noch mal ein par mehr leute zusammen kriegen! mit nem lecker bier oder kuchen zwischendurch!



Jep... Jemand ne Idee wo man dann Sonntag gut mit den Bikes einkehren kann um ein paar Bier zu trinken oder ähnliches???


----------



## SuperGauzy (22. September 2011)

Burg Ravensberg!


----------



## Sumsemann (22. September 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Burg Ravensberg!


----------



## the_Shot (22. September 2011)

Ist mir auch spontan eingefallen


----------



## pecto69 (22. September 2011)

@gooni.

Wie telefonisch angemerkt hört sich 12 Uhr Samstag juut an.
Passt zwischen nen morgens Termin und Geburtstagsfeier 
Mal schauen ob ich mithalten kann.....

....hmmm...oder mit mehreren am Sonntag...
Ich kann mich leider nur einen Termin los eisen....

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (22. September 2011)

bei ner gemütlichen Runde wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. September 2011)

Sonntag schaut bei mir auch gut aus - bräuchte nur Ort u. Zeit.

Greetz


----------



## Berrrnd (22. September 2011)

bitteschön


WILDWALD VOSSWINKEL
Bellingsen 5
59757 Arnsberg-Vosswinkel 

10 Uhr


----------



## gooni11 (22. September 2011)

Ok......ok...... Ich bin dann sonntag auch dabei.....! 
Es sei denn ihr fahrt so eine berghoch schiebe ich bergab springe ich Tour dann eher nicht. *Wär schön wenn ihr mir vorher sagt was ihr vorhabt!*
Wann? Wo? Bitte nicht so spät denn ich hab spät Nachmittag -Abend noch was vor......  Grillen ist Pflich bei dem Wetter ;-) !

Ich werd dann allerdings Samstag recht zügig unterwegs sein damit ich sonntag mit euch mithalten kann!! 

Also.... Wenn samstag dann  jemand mit mir mit möchte..... Kaffeefahrt wird das dann eher nicht! 
Mfg


----------



## pecto69 (22. September 2011)

Bin gerade mal zu Kreuze gekrochen 
Wird bei mir wohl auch mit beiden Terminen klappen.....

Falls ihr mich überhaupt mitnehmen... :?:

Dirk


----------



## vogel23 (22. September 2011)

@ gooni: wegen samstag sag ich dir morgen bescheid, weil ich immer noch auf ein päckchen warte! sonntag fahr ich zur not mit dem zweitrad! und das ist komplett hart!


----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Gooni, pump dich am Samstag mal richtig alle, dann solls wohl gehen.

Wir haben jetzt Sonntag 11.00 Uhr an der Habichtshöhe ausgemacht,Richtung dann Oerlinghausen, wenn noch Spaß ist auch weiter. Vogel23 will ja nen Besäufnis draus machen, das heb ich mir lieber für den Abend auf, und Montag und Dienstag....  Falls es einer noch nicht weiß, ich hab morgen noch Schicht und dann 2 Wochen Urlaub  
Aber irgendwo einkeheren soll natürlich mit drin sein.

@pecto,
sicher nehmen wir dich mit, oder bist du nicht gesellschaftfähig


----------



## the_Shot (22. September 2011)

jaaaaaa Besäufnis weniger fahrn mehr trinken, ich üb schon mal...


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. September 2011)

Verflucht!!! Bei so viel Hochkarätern habe ich ja total das Nachsehen!!!  ... muß aber nicht zwingend mitfahren, nur Matthias seine Pedale und Schaltröllchen geben. Hab kein Problem damit ne eigene Runde zu drehen.  

Beim nächsten mal klinke ich mich übrigens früher raus. Das war ja heute ein echter Night-Ride ohne Licht.  ... am Johannesbach war es dunkel wie in nem Bärenarsch. Da war nicht wirklich viel zu erkennen.


----------



## gooni11 (22. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Verflucht!!! Bei so viel Hochkarätern habe ich ja total das Nachsehen!!!  ... muß aber nicht zwingend mitfahren, nur Matthias seine Pedale und Schaltröllchen geben. Hab kein Problem damit ne eigene Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Beim nächsten mal klinke ich mich übrigens früher raus. Das war ja heute ein echter Night-Ride ohne Licht.  ... am Johannesbach war es dunkel wie in nem Bärenarsch. Da war nicht wirklich viel zu erkennen.



ja isses denn wahr..... redet der sich jetzt schon wieder raus!! ?? ich hau dir was inne Schnauze..... DU KOMMST MIT!!!!! Sonst hol ich dich persönlich ...... KLAR!
wir können auch langsam!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (22. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> am Johannesbach war es dunkel wie in nem Bärenarsch.



Was du so alles kennst. In Olerdissen gabs doch vor einiger Zeit diesen mysteriösen Bärentot.War der am Ende also... sozusagen...oder so...  totgefi..t? 

Und drücken gibet nicht. Wir trinken zusammen in Oerli oder jenseits davon schön nen Weizen, klaro!


----------



## the_Shot (23. September 2011)

@Lars, denk dran, wir wissen wo Du wohnst ;-)


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. September 2011)

Jaja, ich komm ja mit. War aber gestern echt groggy. Gestern bekam Windschattenfahren für mich auch ne völlig neue Bedeutung. Bei völliger Dunkelheit wurde ich ständig von meinem eigenen Schatten überholt, sobald ich ne Laterne passiert hatte. DAS war vielleicht deprimierend. 

@ Jens

Da mir Gooni hier öffentlich Schläge angedroht hat, verstößt er damit nicht gegen die Forenregeln? Kannst Du den nicht einfach rausschmeissen? 

@ Slang

Nene, mit dem Bärentod hab ich nichts zu tun!  ... das hab ich vom Hören/Sagen das es da dunkel sein soll.


----------



## slang (23. September 2011)

Lars Luke, der Mann,dessen Schatten schneller zieht,als er selbst


----------



## gooni11 (23. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jaja, ich komm ja mit. War aber gestern echt groggy. Gestern bekam Windschattenfahren für mich auch ne völlig neue Bedeutung. Bei völliger Dunkelheit wurde ich ständig von meinem eigenen Schatten überholt, sobald ich ne Laterne passiert hatte. DAS war vielleicht deprimierend.
> 
> @ Jens
> 
> ...



Wenn du so weitermachst droht der dir gleich selbst...
Was du hier betreibst ist MOBBING......


----------



## Surfjunk (23. September 2011)

Mal was anderes.

Kennt sich hier eigentlich jemand auf der Porta-Seite des Wiehen aus. Also rund um den Funkturm, Blauer See und dann Richtung Osten?
Wie sieht es da mit Trail´s aus?
Ich fahre ja meistens nur bis zum Kaiser, die andere Seite kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. September 2011)

Hi Leute, ich wollte eigemdlich immer mal mitfahren aber heir herrschen ja Gewalt und Anarchie so das ich total eingeschüchtert doch lieber Sa/So nach Winterberg zum Downhillen fahre
<Gruß und viel Spaß 
ein ander Mal Jogi


----------



## criscross (23. September 2011)

Angsthase


----------



## Huskyspeed (23. September 2011)

Moin Leute!!

Ich würd ja so gern mitkommen am Samstag u Sonntag, 

aber ich fahre morgen mit Regierung  und Husky an die Ostsee.

Macht doch am Sonntag Pause im Bienenschmidt gibts lecker Kuchen Pickert und Bier  blöd nur für Sumse da tanzen keine Mädels anne Stange

@Gooni übernächste Woche zieh dich schon mal warm an ich fahr schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (23. September 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Moin Leute!!
> 
> Ich würd ja so gern mitkommen am Samstag u Sonntag,
> 
> ...



Ja.... Musst du auch wenn du hinter mir her fährst und versuchst dran zu bleiben. 
Und warm amziehen werd ich mich auch.... Wird kalt draußen langsam. Hatte heut morgen auf meiner Hausrunde schon lange Hose an. Das meinst du doch oder 
Und Sonntag tanzen bestimmt die Mädels an unseren Stangen wenn wir nach haus kommen abends..... Also bei mir sicher


----------



## pecto69 (24. September 2011)

Und? Wer ist noch um 12 dabei?

dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (24. September 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Und? Wer ist noch um 12 dabei?
> 
> dirk



Was ist denn geplant?


----------



## gooni11 (24. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Was ist denn geplant?



Einfach mal Richtung Hermansdenkmal und dann sehen wir weiter......


----------



## kris. (24. September 2011)

"Darf" leider arbeiten heute...


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. September 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> "Darf" leider arbeiten heute...



... darf leider NICHT arbeiten heute!!! 
Und das an so nem sonnigen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. September 2011)




----------



## Sumsemann (24. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Einfach mal Richtung Hermansdenkmal und dann sehen wir weiter......



ok... bin raus 

leg mich dann jetzt doch lieber ein wenig in die Sonne...


----------



## gooni11 (24. September 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ok... bin raus
> 
> leg mich dann jetzt doch lieber ein wenig in die Sonne...



ja............ sag mir dann bescheid wenn du das Bike verdengelst. Ich nehm es wohl!
mfg


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. September 2011)

Hi.
Wir fahren morgen 'ne Tour vom Porta Bahnhof in Richtung BadOe.
Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mit dabei sein. Es geht gegen 14 Uhr los.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## pecto69 (24. September 2011)

Hi....

Bin mit gooni zum Hermann und zum Bilstein... 



> Hardcore XC = alles über nen 15er Schnitt, 4-stellige Höhenmeter,  Absonderung von meheren Litern Schweiß und abends und am Folgetag fühlt  man sich wie ein ausgewrungener Putzlappen



OooooKay, dann bin ICH Heute wohl Hardcore XC gefahren....
so fühle ich mich auf jeden Fall..... 
Die Tour hat aber Schapass gemacht, Danke ! 

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (24. September 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Hi....
> 
> Bin mit gooni zum Hermann und zum Bilstein...
> 
> ...



Jau Dirk .... War ne dufte Tour! Gern wieder!! Bissel *langsam* aber war ok.... 

Ich bin dann ma weg


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. September 2011)

Sollte ich morgen um 11 Uhr nicht an der Habichtshöhe sein, dann fange ich euch am Anton ab. Muß morgen früh noch schnell nach Schloß Holte und da könnte es etwas knapp werden. Bin aber auf jeden Fall dabei. 

@ Matthias
Pedale und Schaltröllchen sind eingepackt. ... denk an die Knete, dann muß ich vorher nicht nochmal zur Bank.


----------



## slang (24. September 2011)

Ach, die ersten Höhenmeter will er doch lieber mit Auto machen, muß eben noch nach Schloß Holte, zwitscher 

Keine Bange,ich hab mich heut ziemlich ausgepowert, morgen fahr ich auch slowley but nutty


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. September 2011)

Von der Seite habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Zumal ich immer
noch nen leichten Muskelkater spüre.  Ähhh, wo wollen wir denn zum Kuchen essen einkehren? Dann fahr ich notfalls dorthin, sofern es zu knapp wird. 
... ne Spaß beiseite. Versuche pünktlich an der Habichtshöhe zu sein, ansonsten halt am eisernen Anton. Kann aber auch nen Beweisfoto von mir am Ortseingangsschild in Schloß Holte machen.


----------



## slang (24. September 2011)

Hoffentlich hast du nicht vergessen das Datum an deiner Kamera vorzustellen 

Kuchen,keine Ahnung. Oerlinghausen, dann gibts glaub ich erst wieder Bienenschmidt. Macht die kneipe in der Schopke eigentlich noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (24. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du nicht vergessen das Datum an deiner Kamera vorzustellen
> 
> Kuchen,keine Ahnung. Oerlinghausen, dann gibts glaub ich erst wieder Bienenschmidt. Macht die kneipe in der Schopke eigentlich noch was?



Nee die macht nix mehr...... Ich denke Bienenschmidt wär wohl für uns das beste!
MfG


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

juuhuuuungsss ........  *aufstääääähhhhhhnnnnnnnn!!!!!!*


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Kaffee ist schon fertig


----------



## the_Shot (25. September 2011)

Gähn...noch fünf Minuten Mami;-)


----------



## Surfjunk (25. September 2011)

Bin ja schon wach.

Erst noch nen Kaffee....dann alle Pippi machen und dann reiten wir los


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. September 2011)

Habichtshöhe war die Kneipe aufm Berg Richtung Brackwede, gelle?


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

jupp, Bodelschwingstr.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. September 2011)

Wach werden... Check
Frau (Sex) abweisen... Check
Aufstehen... Check
Pissen/Kacken... Check
Eiweissdrink... Check
1. Kaffee... Check
Magnesium... Check
Bike Luftdruck kontrollieren... Check
2. Kaffee... Check
Frühstücken... Check
3. Kaffee... Check
Forum gucken (Neuigkeiten)... Check
Dummes Zeug schreiben... Check

Von mir aus kann es losgehen :


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Aufstehen,
Kaffe,
Kippe,
Stück Blutwurst essen,
Jägermeister in die Trikottasche packen


ich wär auch so weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (25. September 2011)

Danke!! Tour war Klasse.
Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (25. September 2011)

Jep, fand ich auch...

Jetzt wird erstmal gegrillt und der Körper mit Eiweiss vollgepumpt.


----------



## the_Shot (25. September 2011)

War echt klasse, obwohl das Tempo zwischendurch recht hoch war...


----------



## criscross (25. September 2011)

jau, schöne flotte Tour , 
hatte doch tatsächlich nen 16,4 Schnitt,
wobei ich mir heute ja eigentlich nur die Beine ausfahren wollte,
nach der langen Tour von gestern.


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

> jau, schöne flotte Tour ,
> hatte doch tatsächlich nen 16,4 Schnitt,



Sach ma....... Ich mach doch was falsch oder was....??
Ich hatte am Ende des Tages einen 18,7 er Schnitt
Und das bei 56 km und ca 950 hm!
Hmm............ Egal..... Was super heut!!!!

Warum machen wir das nicht öfters???


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Ätschibätschi,

mein Tacho sagt nen Schnitt von 16,73 

war ne schöne Runde, wahrscheinlich sind wir so manchen Fußgänger auf die Nerven gefallen, war ja schon ne Menge los im Wald, aber egal.

Goonie funkte dazwischen, war auf criscros gemüntzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> War echt klasse, obwohl das Tempo zwischendurch recht hoch war...



Was da hoch war , war dein Puls nicht das Tempo....ich musste Bergab..... *Bergab*... auf dich warten.... hast du Fieber geht's dir nicht gut heut ?


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ätschibätschi,
> 
> mein Tacho sagt nen Schnitt von 16,73
> 
> war ne schöne Runde, wahrscheinlich sind wir so manchen Fußgänger auf die Nerven gefallen, war ja schon ne Menge los im Wald, aber egal.



Ja glaub ich... Passt auch.... Bin ja hin allein gefahren.. Und zurück dann mit Dirk war auch nicht langsam! Wenn der seine Klickis montiert hat ....... Dann ist das ne rennsau,..... Gut... Hab ich endlich einen Partner


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hmm............ Egal..... Was super heut!!!!
> 
> Warum machen wir das nicht öfters???



Ja, seh ich auch so,
wie wärs mit morgen? Oder mußt du etwa arbeiten? 

und weg


----------



## criscross (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja, seh ich auch so,
> wie wärs mit morgen? Oder mußt du etwa arbeiten?
> 
> und weg


 
immer diese Urlauber


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Was da hoch war , war dein Puls nicht das Tempo....ich musste Bergab..... *Bergab*... auf dich warten.... hast du Fieber geht's dir nicht gut heut ?



Er mußte zwischendurch den Rahmen wechseln, Totalschaden


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja, seh ich auch so,
> wie wärs mit morgen? Oder mußt du etwa arbeiten?
> 
> und weg



Tja..... Jetzt hast du dir selbst an Bein gepisst..... Ich muß arbeiten..... Bis 14uhr..
15 Uhr kann es losgehen......wo??


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Er mußte zwischendurch den Rahmen wechseln, Totalschaden


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Ich merk grad so einen Schmerz im Bein, ob das schlimmer wird. 



Okay morgen 15.00 Uhr Flugplatz ?


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2011)

Hier noch das Foto vom Bienenschmidt.


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Vogel, alles richtig gemacht, den Grusel der Öffentlichkeit schützend vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich merk grad so einen Schmerz im Bein, ob das schlimmer wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay morgen 15.00 Uhr Flugplatz ?



Ok....... also um ehrlich zu sein brauch ich ne Trainingsrunde.... Ich wollte Straße fahren zum Lippesee.... wenn du da auch Lust zu hast gern!!
 Aber ich brauch das mal wieder .... Km schrubben glatt und zügig......
Vogel sagte mal er hat auch nix gegen ne Straßenrunde........ Vogel!?!?!

Ich sollte noch erwähnen das das eine wirklich schöne runde ist.... Zwar Straße ... Aber richtig gut zum abschalten........kein KFZ Verkehr,!!


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Wieviel Km sind das? Nur Strasse? Dann komm ich halt mit dem Rennrad


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hier noch das Foto vom Bienenschmidt.


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wieviel Km sind das? Nur Strasse? Dann komm ich halt mit dem Rennrad



ok.....!!!!
Komm mit dem Renner, es ist wirklich eine schone Runde. Km.... 65 glaub ich aber flach.... Und superschöne Gegend! Wirklich


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ok.....!!!!
> Komm mit dem Renner, es ist wirklich eine schone Runde. Km.... 65 glaub ich aber flach.... Und superschöne Gegend! Wirklich



Alles klar, der Renner gleicht dann ja vielleicht auch den Niveauunterschied aus. 

Treff um 15.00? Wo?


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Alles klar, der Renner gleicht dann ja vielleicht auch den Niveauunterschied aus.
> 
> Treff um 15.00? Wo?



Am besten bei mir oder am Segelflugplatz


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Flugplatz, direkt vorm "Hanger" 

Dann check ich jetzt mal den Renner, stand schon wieder Monate ungenutzt rum


----------



## criscross (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Flugplatz, direkt vorm "Hanger"
> 
> Dann check ich jetzt mal den Renner, stand schon wieder Monate ungenutzt rum


 
schade das ich bis 17.00h arbeiten muß, sonst wäre ich glatt mitgekommen. Bin meinen Renner dies Jahr auch erst zweimal gefahren .


----------



## gooni11 (25. September 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Flugplatz, direkt vorm "Hanger"
> 
> Dann check ich jetzt mal den Renner, stand schon wieder Monate ungenutzt rum



Direkt da am Tower..!ich find dich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> schade das ich bis 17.00h arbeiten muß, sonst wäre ich glatt mitgekommen. Bin meinen Renner dies Jahr auch erst zweimal gefahren .



Utrlaub nehmen  dann geht das 

Aber wenn du mal nen Partner fürs Rennrad brauchst, hier ich....


----------



## slang (25. September 2011)

Der Vogel ist weggeflogen oder ......?
Für die Tour bräuchte er keine Bremsklötze, .....!


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. September 2011)

Nette Runde gestern - bin nächstes Mal sicher wieder dabei 

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## Marc90el (26. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich würde gerne heute Abend um 18:00 von der Sparenburg starten und ein wenig durch den Teuto fahren, hat jemand bock mitzukommen?
Ihr könnt auch gerne noch Routenvorschläge machen.


----------



## vogel23 (26. September 2011)

so, hatte viel um die ohren die tage, gerade erst alles gelesen was gestern hier so passiert ist


----------



## criscross (26. September 2011)

@slang

wie wärs denn am Mittwoch mit ner kleinen  Rennrad Tour ,
die Beine locker fahren, oder so.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. September 2011)

Am Mittwoch will ich doch nach Hüllhorst. Legale Strecke beantragen 
Vorher mal durch den Wiehen preschen und vielleicht auch mal wieder bei Blöte reinschauen, liegt ja auf dem Weg.

Do oder Fr?


----------



## criscross (26. September 2011)

Do.


----------



## slang (27. September 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> Do.



Und wo ist Treff?


----------



## slang (29. September 2011)

Noch einer wach hier?

Wie siehts aus. Hat morgen, also am Freitag, einer Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Eher nen paar Km fahren, nicht Trailgehüpfe. Also wenn einer auf dem Weg liegt klar. Und auch nicht son Gooni-Tempo gebolze.  
Vorschlag  x25 bis Borgholzhausen und zurück Herman. ca. 50km.
Start so 12.00 Uhr.

Sonst setz ich mal aufs Rennrad, macht mir ja vielleicht auch wieder Spaß.


----------



## pecto69 (30. September 2011)

Hi.

Ich breche um 7:30Uhr Richtung Willingen auf.
Dann den Rothaarsteig nach Winterberg.
Da bischen Bike Park und dann wieder zurück.

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Lust heute mit mir ein wenig locker durch den Wald zu radeln???

Sollte aber wirklich locker sein, da ich heut Abend noch auf ne Hochzeitsfeier muss und ich da nicht schon um 11h auf dem Tisch einschlafen will 

LG
Matthias


----------



## slang (1. Oktober 2011)

Schade, heute geht nicht


----------



## Gr_Flash (1. Oktober 2011)

Sieht bei mir heute auch leider schlecht aus...


----------



## kris. (1. Oktober 2011)

nur wenn du gleich zufällig in altenbeken bist. 

aber wir sollten wirklich mal wieder los...


----------



## pecto69 (3. Oktober 2011)

Liegt Heute was an?

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (3. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Liegt Heute was an?
> 
> Dirk



nach gestern (Rennertour) liege ich zumindest noch. 

Nachher fahre ich vielleicht ne kleine Runde, aber dafür bist du mir eh zu schnell.


----------



## pecto69 (3. Oktober 2011)

> Nachher fahre ich vielleicht ne kleine Runde, aber dafür bist du mir eh zu schnell.



Ja nee iss klar 

Dirk


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo.
Ist Sonntag jemand am Grünen See?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin leider für Sonntag raus - es hat sich eine Gelegenheit ergeben, auf die ich schon Wochenlang warte ..  sorry guys!


----------



## Tristero (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte wohl kommenden Sonntag - wenn's hoffentlich wirklich so sonnig wird, wie angekündigt - ne nette CC-Tour fahren. Vielleicht den Wittekindesweg (OS-Porta) oder ein Stück auf dem Hermannsweg (z.B. Hörstel-Bielefeld, oder was dazwischen) oder was anderes, Möglichkeiten gibt's viele.
Jemand Bock mitzukommen?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2011)

os - porta hört sich gut an.
wie viele km sind das?


----------



## Gr_Flash (13. Oktober 2011)

Hätte hier noch wer Interesse an der Tour durchs Kalletal?

http://www.bikesportlippe.de/205.html

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## Tristero (13. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> os - porta hört sich gut an.
> wie viele km sind das?



Auf dem Wittekindsweg: 95km/~1700hm. Bin die Strecke andersrum schon gefahren, macht Laune. Haste Bock?


----------



## Gr_Flash (15. Oktober 2011)

Morgen irgendwer hier in der Umgebung unterwegs?

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (15. Oktober 2011)

würde gerne, aber hab keine langen sachen hier! muss noch ne woche warten bis ich nach hause komme, und meine restlichen klamotten habe!


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Matthias, wie siehts denn mit heute aus? 14.00 Uhr Kunsthalle, Richtung Ascheloh.
4 Fahrer, 4 Lapierre 
Mit uns kannst ja notfalls auch in Jeans fahren


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

darf ich da mit einem richtigen Bike eventuell auch mitkommen?


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> darf ich da mit einem richtigen Bike eventuell auch mitkommen?



Ja sicher, aber du hast dein "richtiges" Bike ja noch gar nicht im Was-neues-Thread gezeigt


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

Doch habe ich... ist nur schon länger her 


Kann es aber mit heute noch nicht versprechen, da ich noch einiges zu erledigen habe. 
Wenn ich um 14h nicht an der Kunsthalle bin, dann komme ich auch nicht mit.


Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Fährt morgen gegen Mittag jemand ne Tour?
Da kann ich dann ganz sicher!!!


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Kann man überlegen, aber eher später Vormittag, um 15.00 Uhr müsste ich wieder zu Haus sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

das wÃ¤re super ich kann auch morgen nur bis 15:00 Uhrâ¦


----------



## gooni11 (15. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Doch habe ich... ist nur schon länger her
> 
> 
> Kann es aber mit heute noch nicht versprechen, da ich noch einiges zu erledigen habe.
> ...



Laß uns doch zusammen die Geführte Tour vom Bike Sport Lippe mitfahren.... oder wir treffen und JETZT gleich! Ich fahr zur Sparrenburg. Morgen kann ich nur Vormittags und die Geführte Tour geht von 10 bis 13 Uhr ca


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

Geführte Tour,Bike Sport Lippe?
Ist die heute oder amSonntag?


----------



## gooni11 (15. Oktober 2011)

Die ist morgen....
http://www.bikesportlippe.de/newssingle+M567646d75c8.html?PHPSESSID=a7d660b4c40591d444ef5a246ca54fcc

da ich glaube das Sumsemann zu Haus sitzt und mit seinem Handy quatscht fahr ich jetzt mal allein los.
mfg


----------



## Gr_Flash (15. Oktober 2011)

An der geführten Kalletal-Tour hätte ich wohl auch Interesse


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> da ich glaube das Sumsemann zu Haus sitzt und mit seinem Handy quatscht fahr ich jetzt mal allein los.
> mfg



das Handy hört mir wenigstens zu und gibt keine blöden Antworten


----------



## pecto69 (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte die geführte Tour eigentlich machen bin dann aber 30km ne Ruhige in HF zum Bismarkturm hoch und einige Trails abgefahren.
Da ich Heute noch um 22Uhr Eishockey spielen muss wäre mir die Geführte oder ne Tour mit Gooni zu hart 

Dirk


----------



## tangoba62 (15. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Die ist morgen....
> http://www.bikesportlippe.de/newssingle+M567646d75c8.html?PHPSESSID=a7d660b4c40591d444ef5a246ca54fcc
> 
> da ich glaube das Sumsemann zu Haus sitzt und mit seinem Handy quatscht fahr ich jetzt mal allein los.
> mfg




Hi,

ich bin mit Andre und Lars auch vor Ort. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja !!

Gruß aus dem Pollhans- verseuchtem Gebiet --bääh


----------



## gooni11 (15. Oktober 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin mit Andre und Lars auch vor Ort. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja !!
> 
> Gruß aus dem *Pollhans*- verseuchtem Gebiet --bääh



Wir sind jetzt gleich auch da... Sumsemann später auch... Deshalb steht es auch noch nicht fest ob ich Kalletaltour morgen mitfahren ( kann )
Mfg


----------



## vogel23 (15. Oktober 2011)

wer fährt denn morgen im kalletal mit? wenn mich einer mit dahin nehmen kann wär ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, ich hab nicht so die Lust morgen mit Bike ins Auto, dahin fahren, und dann nach der Tour das verdreckte Bike wieder rein ins Auto...

Ich würd wohl lieber hier im Bielefelder Bereich bleiben...


----------



## slang (15. Oktober 2011)

So, für alle dies nicht ins Kalletal schaffen, der Sumse und ich treffen uns um 12.00 Uhr am Anton. 
Was man dann genau fährt, schauen wir mal, so 2-2,5 Std

@ Sumse, ich komm doch mit dem Zesty, hat heut wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ Sumse, ich komm doch mit dem Zesty, hat heut wieder richtig Spaß gemacht.





Freu mich... 
Wird bestimmt super bei dem Wetter!!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ihr nicht ganz so doll in die Pedalen tretet, dann würde ich mich auch anschließen. Braucht euer Tempo aber nicht an mich anpassen. Kann mich jederzeit ausklinken, da ich sonst eh ne Tour gemacht hätte.


----------



## the_Shot (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn meine Frau nichts ein zu wenden hat, komm ich auch mit.


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey SUPER!!!

würd mich freuen wenn ihr beide auch mit kommt!!!

@Lars: Aber diesmal auf dem Parkplatz und nicht am Turm


----------



## criscross (15. Oktober 2011)

kann ich auch noch mitfahren ?


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Oktober 2011)

NA KLAR!!! 

Wer hätte das gedacht??? Wird ja ne richtig nette, große Truppe...


----------



## Gr_Flash (15. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (15. Oktober 2011)

Klasse! ... also nochmal ne schöne "Goldener-Oktober-Tour". 
Aber diesmal wohl eher traillastig, oder?


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel:
Aber diesmal wohl eher traillastig

Aber sicher, im Dreck wollen wir dich sehen 
@ Sumse,
wenns jetzt so ne Kombo wird, bietet sich doch die OWL-Treffen-Runde an.


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wenn meine Frau nichts ein zu wenden hat, komm ich auch mit.



Hat sie nicht. wenn sie sonst nichts vor hat, kann sie ja einfach Fliesen legen


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> @ Sumse,
> wenns jetzt so ne Kombo wird, bietet sich doch die OWL-Treffen-Runde an.


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Uiii, die Runde auf der ich gleich zu Anfang die Segel streichen musste!?

Ihr Säcke wollt mich wohl loswerden!  ... aber diesmal werdet ihr länger meinen Atem im Nacken spüren!!! (Keine Angst, gestern gabs kein Zaziki.) 


Ach übrigens, all die die mein Fully tuningtechnisch und goldig zu overdressed finden, die sollten sich mal das Orbea im CC-Bilderthread ansehen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448500&page=156


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

Keine Angst Lars, wir werden nicht hetzen!!!

Der andere Mathias kommt übrigens auch noch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Spitze, dann sollten wir nun 7 sein. ... die glorreichen 7, sozusagen!!  (Slang wäre dann optisch gesehen Charles Bronson, nur ohne Bart) 
... und ich Yul Brynner 

Hmmm, 7 Leute aufm Parklatz am Anton. Ab wieviel Personen muß mal solche Versammlungen eigentlich bei der Stadt anmelden?


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

Mathias und Sascha zählen größenmäßig aber nicht als vollwertige Personen, so dass wir da mit der Anmeldepflicht keine Probleme bekommen dürften... 


*duck und weg*


----------



## gooni11 (16. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Spitze, dann sollten wir nun 7 sein. ... die glorreichen 7, sozusagen!!  (Slang wäre dann optisch gesehen Charles Bronson, nur ohne Bart)
> ... und ich Yul Brynner
> 
> Hmmm, 7 Leute aufm Parklatz am Anton. Ab wieviel Personen muß mal solche Versammlungen eigentlich bei der Stadt anmelden?



8.........nicht 7


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Wie konnte ich die Göttin vergessen?!?


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> 8.........nicht 7



Hä??? Noch besoffen???

...oder heut Nacht von Supermann geträumt, dass du so mutig bist???

Wir wollen Trails fahren!!!
...das sind diese schmalen, verwurtzelten, huckeliegen Wege wo das Rad auch mal dreckig werden kann 


ALTER!!! Finde ich SUPER!!! 
Mathias ist um 11.40 bei mir und wir fahren gemeinsam hoch. Wenn du magst kannst du dann ja auch bei mir sein.


----------



## gooni11 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal frühstücken und dann losfahren. Wenn ich bis 12 nicht am Anton bin braucht ihr nicht warten ok. Aber ich versuch pünktlich zu sein


----------



## vogel23 (16. Oktober 2011)

ha, angelo! ich komm auch mit dem rad ohne dämpfer! also können wir uns berg hoch über die anderen amüsieren!


----------



## zizz (16. Oktober 2011)

moin, will um 12h unterhalb des anton am parkplatz mit einem freund richtung hermann starten, geht eure trailrunde in die richtung? dann würden wir uns für ein stück einklinken.

gruß


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

sauber, ist ja nochmal ne kleine Lawine ins rollen gekommen. 

@ Vogel, sind deine Bremsklötze immer noch nicht da???

@ Shoti, um halb an den Stauteichen?


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

zizz schrieb:


> moin, will um 12h unterhalb des anton am parkplatz mit einem freund richtung hermann starten, geht eure trailrunde in die richtung? dann würden wir uns für ein stück einklinken.
> 
> gruß



Ne, geht erstmal in die andere Richtung, aber wenn ihr bis zum Herman wollt, machens die paar Kilometer mehr doch auch nicht fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zizz (16. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ne, geht erstmal in die andere Richtung, aber wenn ihr bis zum Herman wollt, machens die paar Kilometer mehr doch auch nicht fett



hermann soll wohl reichen, kann mal jemand die owl-trailrunde aufzeichnen und mir den track zukommen lassen?


----------



## pecto69 (16. Oktober 2011)

Wünsche euch viel Spass!
Wäre gerne dabei "muss" auf Familie machen und gleich ne Runde spaziern gehen mit Frau und Hund.
Iss vllt auch ganz gut, nach MTB und Eishockey gestern merke ich die Oberschenkel schon und Nachts hatte ich nen fiesen Krampf.
Also "keep on biking" vllt nächsten Sonntag?

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Oktober 2011)

schade, hast echt was verpasst. Es sind sogar noch mehr Leute gekommen, ich glaube wir waren 14 oder so...

Na ja, zumindest am Anfang die Gruppe wurde dann am Ende etwas kleiner.

hat aber ein Mords Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe wir kriegen das in Kürze mal wieder so hin.


----------



## Gr_Flash (16. Oktober 2011)

Yo war 1A heute, mitm Hardtail zwar nicht optimal bestückt (3mal den Boden geküsst) aber trotzdem geile Strecke und Truppe. TOP


----------



## vogel23 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja richtig schöne tour heute! die strecke ist echt super mit vielen leuten zu fahren, weil man nach jedem anstieg schön quatschen kann! fands heute wieder richtig klasse, trotz falschen bike!


----------



## pecto69 (16. Oktober 2011)

Nächstes WE soll es auch trockenbleiben...

Mich hats in HF auch 3x auf den Trails niedergeschmettert.
Bei einem Überschlag habe ich das Rad nach der Rolle auf Sattel und Lenker abgestellt.
Dabei ist der Tacho abgerissen 


Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Jungs, leider sind die Fotos alle nichts geworden. War auf dem kleinen Display nicht richtig zu erkennen. Die Cam hat immer fehlfokussiert. 

Hätten eigentlich anfangs noch nen Gruppenfoto machen sollen. Das Rocky mit dem Kleenen im Schlepptau wäre echt nen Foto wert gewesen.


----------



## criscross (16. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Ja richtig schöne tour heute! die strecke ist echt super mit vielen leuten zu fahren, weil man nach jedem anstieg schön quatschen kann! fands heute wieder richtig klasse, trotz falschen bike!


 
das würde ich auch glatt so unterschreiben


----------



## gooni11 (16. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> Ja richtig schöne tour heute! die strecke ist echt super mit vielen leuten zu fahren, weil man nach jedem anstieg schön quatschen kann! fands heute wieder richtig klasse, trotz falschen bike!



Ich hatte das richtige Bike dabei.... Haste ja gesehen bei der ...ich häng gooni ma ab Aktion..... Hähä....

Auch wenn ich mich heut wieder entschieden hab nicht wirklich viele Trails mitzufahren hat es mir auch Spaß gemacht mit euch allen... Jaja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja, war ne Runde Sache. Auch wenn wir nur kreuz und quer gefahren sind, und man im Grunde ja nie weit weg vom Anton war 

Besonders schön war dass Waldi mit abstimmte, dass Shoti weiter fahren soll, und sich dann selbst klammheimlich absetzte 

Da ich nächstes Wochenende arbeiten muß, würd ich unter der Woche noch nen paar Touren fahren wollen. Wahrscheinlich schon morgen, so ab 15.00/16.00 Uhr. Hat wer Zeit und Bock?


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Besonders schön war dass Waldi mit abstimmte, dass Shoti weiter fahren soll, und sich dann selbst klammheimlich absetzte



Hust, mußte das nochmal erwähnt werden! ... dachte das hätte keiner so richtig mitbekommen.


----------



## blautinabe1 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja ok ! Kompliment! War schön mit Euch : Das ist aber nur mein "Würfel mit dem Kleenen!!!!
Leider hatte irgendjemand geschlampt , bei der Bikekontrolle und die Schraube an Yanniks Boliden verabschiedete sich im Trail. Man ist der Kleine tapfer, so wie der die Nadeln im Ohr hatte..... Ich muß wohl besser auf die Technik achten, sonst versenk ich noch meinen Nachwuchs, uiiiiiii!!

Bin demnächst wieder mal mit meinem Cube dabei um auch im Wald zu hüpfen zu können.

Heute Nachmittag ist er aber schon wieder munter auf der BMX Strecke rumgedüst.
Servus Ade Jogi aus B.......


----------



## slang (16. Oktober 2011)

Schön, dass das noch mal gut ausgegangen ist. 
Ich möchte nicht in dem kleinen Yanniks Stelle sein, wenn da plötzlich das "Vorderrad" einfach weg ist.


----------



## blautinabe1 (17. Oktober 2011)

Zuhause hat er aber ganz stolz erzählt wie der Stunt gelaufen ist und wie ers empfunden hat. Er hat aber doch ne kleine Beule von der Helmkante abbekommen und braucht  viel Fürsorge um das seelisch nachzubereiten. Hätte echt sehr schlimm ausgehen können-wegen einer Schraube die den Abgang machte -puuuhhhhh!!!!!
Noch mal halbwegs Dusel gehabt. Bettina sagte auch noch das Ihr dann aber dennoch ne schöne Tour hattet.

Jogi


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin Jungs
Ich wollt ma fragen ob evt jemand Lust hat Freitag Abend einen Nightride zu fahren?! 
Entweder Richtung Hermannsdenkmal ab Oerlinghausen über Hermannsweg oder ab Lipperreihe zum Lippesee über schön ruhige Straßen. 
Es könnte so um 23 uhr losgehen , vorraussetzung ist natürlich daß das Wetter mitmacht!

Ist mal so ein Gedanke...... Wollt erst mal hören ob evt jemand Lust hat
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (17. Oktober 2011)

hmmmmm.... las mal kurz überlegen...



ähm... Nein...


----------



## Huskyspeed (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich auch nicht !!!!!


----------



## slang (17. Oktober 2011)

23.00 Uhr ist mir auch zu spät, zumal es nachts schon empfindlich kalt ist.


----------



## gooni11 (17. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> 23.00 Uhr ist mir auch zu spät, zumal es nachts schon empfindlich kalt ist.



Und da soll mir noch mal einer sagen ich bin ein Weichei weil ich nicht im Regen durch die Gegend gurke!

letzten Winter bin ich mal bei -11 Grad gefahren...... War nicht so schlimm wie man vielleicht glaubt.
Jedenfalls besser als bei Regen!!


----------



## JENSeits (17. Oktober 2011)

Trockene Kälte ist mit warmer Kleidung kein Thema, nasse dann schon eher, da wirds dann richtig eklig.


----------



## slang (17. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Und da soll mir noch mal einer sagen ich bin ein Weichei weil ich nicht im Regen durch die Gegend gurke!
> 
> letzten Winter bin ich mal bei -11 Grad gefahren...... War nicht so schlimm wie man vielleicht glaubt.
> Jedenfalls besser als bei Regen!!



Bub, ich bin letzten Winter auch Touren gefahren. 
Ich brauch aber einfach nen bissel Zeit um mich wieder an Kälte zu gewöhnen.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich weniger wärmende Polster mit mir rum trage 
Im Gegensatz zu dir bin ich auch Alltagsradfahrer. Momentan ca. 4x die Woche zum Job nach Brackwede, 8km ein Weg. Ob Regen oder nicht, egal


----------



## blautinabe1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit ner "Wahre Männer Tour " am Samstag ab 11.00 Uhr aus? Wir treffen uns an der Habichtshöhe zum Durchstarten.......Können ein Paar geile Abfahrten einfließen lassen.
Jogi


----------



## gooni11 (18. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit ner "Wahre Männer Tour " am Samstag ab 11.00 Uhr aus? Wir treffen uns an der Habichtshöhe zum Durchstarten......*.Können ein Paar geile Abfahrten einfließen lassen*.
> Jogi



wenn du das weggelassen hättest , hätt ich evt ja gesagt.... wetter soll ja ganz ok werden.... Aber erstma abwarten.


----------



## SuperGauzy (18. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> *Wie siehts denn mit ner "Wahre Männer Tour " am Samstag ab 11.00 Uhr aus? Wir treffen uns an der Habichtshöhe zum Durchstarten.......*Können ein Paar geile Abfahrten einfließen lassen.
> Jogi



Wenn du das weggelassen hättest, hätte ich evtl. ja gesagt....


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Oktober 2011)

gut, dass er das nicht weg gelassen hat, so bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (18. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> gut, dass er das nicht weg gelassen hat, so bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dabei.



Noch ein Grund mehr für mich nicht mitzufahren...


----------



## blautinabe1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ausreden vergessen und mitfahren! Geradeausfahren kann jeder auf Forstautobahnen, aber die Mischung daraus wird angestrebt. Mit Einkehr auf nen heißen Kaffe beim Bini wärs perfekt oder was meint Ihr?
Jogi


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Oktober 2011)

super! Dann bin ich wohl am Samstag mit dabei.


----------



## pecto69 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich ma' gut an....
Dirk


----------



## the_Shot (18. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit ner *"Wahre Männer Tour "* am Samstag ab 11.00 Uhr aus? Wir treffen uns an der Habichtshöhe zum *Durchstarten*.......Können ein *Paar geile Abfahrten* einfließen lassen.



Hätte wohl Lust, allerdings ist mein Körper schon auf Winterschlaf eingestellt. Konditionelle Höchstleistungen sind von meiner Seite aus dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu erwarten

PS: Bin schon auf die dummen Sprüche gespannt


----------



## Sumsemann (18. Oktober 2011)

Jep, komm mit Sascha!!!

hast die letzte Runde doch auch gut geschafft!!!

Im Zweifel warten wir auf Dich...


----------



## blautinabe1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wir können die Runde auch im gemütlichen Erlebnismodus absolvieren. Es ist eh die Zeit die Belastungen etwas zu drosseln entsprechend der Jahreszeit. (Jahresringe am Bauch) Hä!? Eventuell kommen die Damen wieder mit ........gerne oder !?
MFG Jogi


----------



## Sumsemann (19. Oktober 2011)

ja, die Damen sollen gerne wieder mitkommen! Ich war echt überrascht wie gut die wahren!


----------



## blautinabe1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Scheiß: ( soll keine Angeberei sein) Meine Liebste Bettina war mal 24  bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft XC 1995 im Sauerland! Freundin Sabine, die auch dabei, war ist früher mit Bettina meist ums Podium gefahren. Jetzt trainieren Sie aber nicht mehr ganz soviel. Mit Kind , Vollzeitarbeit und nem Partner wie mir gehts nicht nur um Sport. Bettina fährt aber im mit dem Fafrrad 4 km zur Arbeit, Kita usw. Das hilft.
Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Bergschreck fällt leider aus:
Grund:

"Hallo Jörg,

danke für deine Mail. Wäre gerne dabei, bin aber  etwas zermatscht. Gesteren im Bad blöd ausgerutscht und auf den  Hinterkopf geknallt. Mit viel Blut und Blaulicht ins Krankenhaus und  erst mal eine 7 cm Frankenstein-Naht verpasst bekommen. Hinterm Ohr ist  irgendwas an der Schädelkante zerbrochen - muss der HNO noch dran  herumbasteln.

Falls ich Samstag überhaupt fahren kann, nehme ich  die anspruchslosere ADFC MTB Tour zu Bienenschmidt. Trailrunde wäre doch  etwas zu heftig für mich.

Gruss, Andreas"


Ich denke wir können da nur geschockt gute Genesung wünschen.................
Servus ade Jogi aus B.....


----------



## kris. (19. Oktober 2011)

Ach Du Schei$$e! 

Dann richte mal ne Gute Besserung aus!


----------



## slang (19. Oktober 2011)

Wünsch ihm mal gute Besserung, bitte.

Ihr habt in euer Truppe im  Moment ja ordentlich Verluste.Bernhard vor nen paar Wochen, kurzzeitig du ja scheinbar auch, jetzt noch Andreas.


----------



## pecto69 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Unbekannter weise gute Besserung,
aber....



> Hinterm Ohr ist  irgendwas an der Schädelkante zerbrochen - muss der HNO noch dran  herumbasteln.
> 
> Falls ich Samstag überhaupt fahren kann,



Äähh, sollte man da einen Gedanke dran verschwenden? Auch wegen der frischen Narbe???

Dirk


----------



## blautinabe1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das kann nur Andreas sagen, ich würde mal die Heilung abwarten und nen Buch lesen usw.
Biken wegen Verletzungsgefahr bei frischer Kopfwunde daher ausgeschlossen.
Jogi


----------



## Adrian69 (20. Oktober 2011)

hi, hi,

wenn wir's schaffen würden wir (ich + meine bessere hälfte) am samstag mal wieder mitkommen - aber unverbindlich.

@bergschreck, gute besserung und ruhig weg. auf jeden fall stimmt BS's jahrelange statistik, zum winter immer eine knochenverletzung.

grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zizz (20. Oktober 2011)

hi, was denkt ihr wann die truppe wieder in bielefeld einrollt??


----------



## the_Shot (20. Oktober 2011)

So Leutz, ich bin für Samstag raus. Ich muss endlich mal was auf meiner Baustelle schaffen. Des Weiteren hat sich fürn Nachmittag noch ne Menge Alkohol angekündigt und da kann und will ich nicht nein sagen

Nichts desto Trotz, viel Spaß


----------



## pecto69 (21. Oktober 2011)

Also Morgen 11 Uhr an der Gaststätte Eiserner ja?!

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2011)

...ich dachte Habichtshöhe


----------



## criscross (21. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Der Bergschreck fällt leider aus:
> Grund:
> 
> "Hallo Jörg,
> ...


 
ich glaube der Bergschreck will mit uns sowieso nichts mehr zu tun haben.
Lest mal Thread Nr. 16.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548492


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2011)

ok...

Mit mir will er dann ganz sicher nicht fahren 

...kann ich aber gut mit leben


----------



## blautinabe1 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja übrigends morgen 11.00 Uhr Habichtshöhe. Wir sehn uns im Dreck Leute. Freu mich drauf.
Jogi


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin da!!!

Freu mich auch drauf


----------



## slang (21. Oktober 2011)

ef uh ce kah....

Warum muß ich morgen arbeiten.....

Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2011)

wieso trotzdem???

...gerade deswegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (21. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ok...
> 
> Mit mir will er dann ganz sicher nicht fahren
> 
> ...kann ich aber gut mit leben


 
sehe ich auch so


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ich glaube der Bergschreck will mit uns sowieso nichts mehr zu tun haben.
> Lest mal Thread Nr. 16.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548492



Hmm....... Lass ma drüber nachdenken. Hmm..... DER KAUFT NIX?!! ALSO ISSER AUCH NIX?!! ALSO BRAUCHEN WIR IHN HIER EH NICHT.  
So in der Art denk ich darüber..... Aber wo er es so niederschreibt... Ich hab meinen Rahmen jetzt schon ganz schön lange eigentlich....


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Link, Stefan! Wirklich sehr interessant. 

... auch wenn der Thread "Ich habe etwas Neues" bei vielen den Eindruck hinterlässt, es ginge nur ums Gepose, so steckt sicher eine andere Idee dahinter. Ich schaue mir immer gerne die Neuanschaffungen der anderen an. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob es eine XTR-Bremse, ein Reifen oder vielleicht nur ein Multitool ist. Auf diesem Weg kann man sich sehr gut austauschen und die ein oder andere Neuanschaffung habe ich aufgrund der Vorstellung in diesem Thread und der positiven Kritik gemacht. Ich kenne Bergschreck nicht persönlich, daher spare ich mir nun jegliche Kritik an ihm, allerdings finde ich solche Äußerungen nicht gerade die feine Art.
Ich selbst genieße unterwegs auch immer die Natur (bei meinem Tempo auch ohne weiteres möglich) , aber was spricht dagegen mit Gleichgesinnten über das Hobby Mountainbike zu diskutieren!? Quatscht der lieber über Flora und Fauna???  ... vielleicht macht son Naturfreunde-Club auch Radtouren!?!


----------



## pecto69 (21. Oktober 2011)

OK, also Habeichtshöhe, muss ich halt eher los 
Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich dachte dort ging es um gepose!


----------



## gooni11 (21. Oktober 2011)

Das ist jetzt aber gemein......

ICH GENIEßE DIE NATUR DOCH AUCH!

Nur ich brauch dafür nicht so lange


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Oktober 2011)

die elite trifft sich bei mir.


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil, genieße bei jeder Ausfahrt die Natur und manchmal schmecke ich sie auch


----------



## Waldwichtel (21. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Also ich dachte dort ging es um gepose!



Nö!  ... dafür haben wir ja in Facebook ne Poser-Gruppe gegründet. 

... und als Konsum-Opfer würde ich mich auch nicht bezeichnen. Fühle mich eher wie ein moderner Robin Hood. Ich nehme das Geld den Reichen (mein Arbeitgeber) und geb es den Armen (der Bikeindustrie).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi.
Wir wollen am Sonntag einige Trails in BadOe fahren. 
Wilde Hilde, Schneller Peter, u.s.w.
Wer Lust hat mit zu fahren, kann sich gerne melden.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2011)

He Kiwi, Nippelspanner ChuckiBo und ich fahren so gegen 10.30 Uhr ab Bergkirchen los. 
Schneller Peter, Krause Buche usw. stehen auch bei uns auf dem Program. 
Weizen beim Wilden Schmied, 3 Männerweg oder euren Dh. und dann zurück. 
Wann wollt ihr den los?


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi.
Wir fahren erst gegen 13.30 Uhr in Porta los. Sind dann ab 14.30 Uhr an den Trails in BadOe.
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
Gruß, Kiwi. 

Sent from my SGS2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... auch wenn der Thread "Ich habe etwas Neues" bei vielen den Eindruck hinterlässt, es ginge nur ums Gepose, so steckt sicher eine andere Idee dahinter. *Ich schaue mir immer gerne die Neuanschaffungen der anderen an.*



Ich finde den Thread auch nicht verkehrt - Feedback zu bestimmten Produkten von Leuten, mit denen man öfters zusammen fährt, ist sicher wertvoller als irgendein "Test" (aka Werbung) in Magazinen o.ä.

Und ansonsten ist es mir auch völlig Latte, was die Leute mit Ihrem Geld so anstellen - zumal Hobbies a) zumeist nicht günstig und b) selten auch noch sinnvoll sind.

Vielleicht ist auch einfach der Neid-Faktor des Threads zu groß 

BTT: Bin morgen leider nicht dabei - wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## pecto69 (22. Oktober 2011)

Na dann mal Danke für die Tour Heute!
Hat Schapass gemacht, ok bis auf den Überschlag 
Bin dann doch nicht mehr bis zum Hermann, nach dem Tönsberg Rundweg habe ich gemerkt dass die Körner doch schwinden, hätte doch nen Kuchen essen sollen.
Bin dann noch die kleinen Weg im Wald zwischen Flugplatz und Lipperreihe gefahren.

Cu soon
Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2011)

Sach mal Pecto, gibt's bei dir auch fahrten ohne Bodenkontakt?

Irgendwie lese ich dich jedes mal im Zusammenhang mit Überschlag, Blut und Schmerzen.
Nicht das es mich stört, ist mir so aufgefallen.

Überschlag

Blut

Schmerzen

No Limits; scheint dein Motto zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Äähh, sollte man da einen Gedanke dran verschwenden? Auch wegen der frischen Narbe???



Da ich keine *Narbenschaltung* am Rad habe, kann eigentlich nichts passieren

Schon seltsam heute: 7 cm Naht am Kopf, Mastoidzellensystem (so heisst das fachmännisch) hinterm rechten Ohr zerdeppert, der Magen grummelt vor sich hin. Ich fahre heute trotzdem und was war auf den letzten Kilometern das Problem? Rückenschmerzen! Das soll einer verstehen...


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Oktober 2011)

Adrian69 schrieb:


> @bergschreck, gute besserung und ruhig weg. auf jeden fall stimmt BS's jahrelange statistik, zum winter immer eine knochenverletzung.



Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Nächstes Jahr im Herbst kaufe ich mir 'ne Downhill Protektoren Ausstattung mit Fullface Helm und gehe zwei Monate nicht aus dem Haus. Wir ziehen übrigens demnächst um - ins Erdgeschoss. Treppe runterfallen (hatte ich ja noch nicht) wäre damit raus


----------



## blautinabe1 (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja hat Spass gemacht. Wir waren noch  auf der Dirtridestrecke im Schopketal und sind dann nach ner netten Kaffeepause, im Barista Oerlinghausen gemütlich zurück , durch den Bombentrichter.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


PS.:Morgen treffen wir uns zu gemütlicher Werther Eisdielentour auf dem Johannisbergparkplatz um 11.00 Uhr. Ich fahre mit reparierten Biketrailer und Frau wirklich nicht zu schnell denke ich. ( meine Frau hängt mich eh ab!)
Wer kimmt der kimmt Jogi


----------



## pecto69 (22. Oktober 2011)

@Surfjunk: No pain no gain & u must always be over the limit.
Ar ar ar , immer Vollgas! 

@Bergschreck: 


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *pecto69*
> 
> 
> ...


Ähh wassn falsch oder meintes Du jetzt ne *Naben*schaltung 



> kaufe ich mir 'ne Downhill Protektoren Ausstattung mit Fullface Helm


WOW, bin gespannt wenn Du die Neuerwerbungen im '"Was habe ich Neues" Thread postes....

Never mind..
Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (22. Oktober 2011)

Tacho.

Hier mal die Tour von Heute..

....oder auch nicht..... 

Dirk


----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> @Bergschreck:
> Ähh wassn falsch oder meintes Du jetzt ne *Naben*schaltung
> 
> WOW, bin gespannt wenn Du die Neuerwerbungen im '"Was habe ich Neues" Thread postes....
> ...



Der war gut!  ... da kannste aber lange warten, wegen Konsum-Opfer und so!


----------



## criscross (22. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Ja hat Spass gemacht. Wir waren noch auf der Dirtridestrecke im Schopketal und sind dann nach ner netten Kaffeepause, im Barista Oerlinghausen gemütlich zurück , durch den Bombentrichter.
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.
> 
> 
> ...


 
wer morgen Trails fahren möchte,
trifft sich um 11.00h an der Kunsthalle.
Lucky-Bike ist wieder on Tour.


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ich glaube der Bergschreck will mit uns sowieso nichts mehr zu tun haben.
> Lest mal Thread Nr. 16.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548492



Ich finde es armselig und bezeichnend für deinen Charakter, dass du meine Verletzung als Gelegenheit nutzt um Meinung gegen mich zu machen. Ich bin gespannt zu sehen, wer dir bei deiner Rolle als "Kameradenschwein" zur Seite stehen wird.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Oktober 2011)

so, bin auch wieder zurück.

mein tacho hat leider 2 km vor der 100 km marke ausgesetzt.
noch ein mal mehr verfahren, und es hätte geklappt.

peter dürfte ca. 154 km auf dem tacho haben, wenn er zu hause ist.


morgen gehts dann noch auf die hausrunde zwischen kaiser und wallücke. 
das wetter muss man einfach ausnutzen.


----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

@ Pecto
nimm bitte die Tour aus deinem Thread. Die Mitfahrer oder andere können sie sich ja per pm schicken lassen. Aber Trails per GPS hier zu posten, find ich etwas gewagt. Der Feind könnte mitlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Oktober 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich finde es armselig und bezeichnend für deinen Charakter, dass du meine Verletzung als Gelegenheit nutzt um Meinung gegen mich zu machen. Ich bin gespannt zu sehen, wer dir bei deiner Rolle als "Kameradenschwein" zur Seite stehen wird.



Verstehe jetzt nicht, was das mit deiner Verletzung zu tun hat!? Wenn hier einer ein schlechtes Gewissen haben sollte, dann wohl eher Du! 
Du kennst einen Teil von uns nicht einmal und urteilt trotzdem in einer Weise über uns, die um bei deiner Ausdrucksweise zu bleiben, "armselig" ist. 
Ich denke das die meisten Stefan dankbar sind, das er uns auf diesen Thread hingewiesen hat. So kennen wir nun deine Meinung und können uns nun ein genaues Bild über dich machen! 

Da in einem Forum eh meistens der Querschnitt der Bevölkerung aktiv ist, kann man nicht erwarten das alle immer für alles Verständnis aufbringen und den gleichen Horizont haben, aber was soll´s! Du solltest jedenfalls bedenken das wir hier in einem Mountainbike-Forum sind und nicht bei den Naturfreunden. (wobei wir sicher alle die Natur sehr mögen ) Daher ist es doch wohl verständlich wenn man sich mal über technische Dinge austauscht und für Technik interessiert. 

... aber für mich ist das Thema hier durch! Zumal in diesem Thread ja auch OT.


----------



## slang (22. Oktober 2011)

Word!


----------



## criscross (22. Oktober 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich finde es armselig und bezeichnend für deinen Charakter, dass du meine Verletzung als Gelegenheit nutzt um Meinung gegen mich zu machen. Ich bin gespannt zu sehen, wer dir bei deiner Rolle als "Kameradenschwein" zur Seite stehen wird.


 
@Waldi. Danke, hätte es nicht besser sagen können 

@ Bergschreck.
da du ja heute bereits wieder eine Tour gefahren bist,
kann die Verletzung ja sooo schlimm nicht gewesen sein.
Außerdem war nicht deine Verletzung Anlaß für meinen Post,
sondern das Kundtun deiner Meinung zum OWL Forum
und, 
wer in einem öffentlichen Forum schreibt, muß auch 
damit rechnen das das geschriebene gelesen wird.


----------



## Jimmy (22. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Kiwi, Nippelspanner ChuckiBo und ich fahren so gegen 10.30 Uhr ab Bergkirchen los.
> Schneller Peter, Krause Buche usw. stehen auch bei uns auf dem Program.
> Weizen beim Wilden Schmied, 3 Männerweg oder euren Dh. und dann zurück.
> Wann wollt ihr den los?



Ich würde gerne mit falls ok. 10:30 am Friedhof?


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Oktober 2011)

Komme gerade von Party.
Morgen 11 Uhr Bergkirchen weil Cuckimnicht früher kann.


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Oktober 2011)

@Waldi: Für deinen Beitrag drücke ich hier mal GAAANNNZ DOLLE den "GEFÄLLT MIR" Button


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Oktober 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit falls ok. 10:30 am Friedhof?



Ich hab's zwar nicht wie Surfjunk heute Nacht in den Arsch
Gefahren (gute Besserung  ), aber dafür hier noch
meine Tochter zu bespaßen. 

Ich schaffs auch zu 11e nicht. Sorry


----------



## chucki_bo (23. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Waldi: Für deinen Beitrag drücke ich hier mal GAAANNNZ DOLLE den "GEFÄLLT MIR" Button



DITO

Was hat der Bergschreck denn so geraucht?? Unglaublich. 
Naja, einer weniger zum Ernst nehmen


----------



## kris. (23. Oktober 2011)

Hej!

Hab Montag und Dienstag tagsüber frei. Jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Trail-Runde irgendwo zwischen Detmold und Bielefeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (23. Oktober 2011)

Hej Hopp Kris, ich würd ja gern, muss aber leider schuften:'(


----------



## gooni11 (23. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hej!
> 
> Hab Montag und Dienstag tagsüber frei. Jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Trail-Runde irgendwo zwischen Detmold und Bielefeld?



gut das du das so schreibst...... da kann ich dann wieder NÖ sagen.


----------



## blautinabe1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> @Waldi: Für deinen Beitrag drücke ich hier mal GAAANNNZ DOLLE den "GEFÄLLT MIR" Button



Ja ganz viel dito
Jogi


----------



## Deleted 175627 (23. Oktober 2011)

moin,hab dienstag frei und hätte zeit.bin eher ein ruhiger fahrer,sprich gmütlich mit spass.sollte das passen,meld dich.gruss george


----------



## ohropax (24. Oktober 2011)

Mannomann was war denn hier schon wieder los?

Dass soviele Leute auf eine persönliche 'Angelegenheit' zwischen Stefan und Andreas, die wahrscheinlich schon länger (bisher freundschaftlich) verbunden sind als die meisten der hier Anwesenden des Geländeradradfahrens, anspringen und dann auch noch in einen Ätschibätschi-Schadenfreude-Modus verfallen, zeugt auf jeden Fall nicht von persönlicher Reife. Andere würden wahrscheinlich soweit gehen, und etwas von Hunden und Bellen erzählen, aber ich will hier mal etwas versucht ehrlich Neutrales formulieren:

Dass bzw ob der 'Ich hab was Neues' Thread mit ehrenwerten Motiven gegründet wurde, kann ich nicht beurteilen und will ich daher auch nicht bestreiten. _Fest_ steht aber, dass der Thread in seiner aktuellen Form zumindest auf den ersten und auch auf den zweiten Blick dieser Prämisse nicht mehr genügt. Dazu genügt fast schon eine rein statistische Betrachtung von Beitragslänge und Bilderzahl. Zur Untermauerung: Lustigerweise war vor ein paar Tagen bei einer (radfahrorientierten) Zusammenkunft von Bikesport Lippe eVlern und Deisterfreunden genau besagter Thread Thema und ja, die die von Andreas höchst direkt eingeworfene Beurteilung entspricht genau der öffentliche Wahrnehmung. Dass die aktiv darin Postenden das anders sehen, ist rein menschlich und durch fehlende Distanz begründet und demnach meiner Meinung nach auch nicht verwerflich. Dass es jetzt so unschöner Szenen bedurfte, um Aufmerksamkeit und Wachsamkeit zu erreichen, ist allerdings sehr traurig und kein Ruhmesblatt. Ich hoffe, alle Partizipierenden haben daraus gelernt.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Mannomann was war denn hier schon wieder los?
> 
> Dass soviele Leute auf eine persönliche 'Angelegenheit' zwischen Stefan und Andreas, die wahrscheinlich schon länger (bisher freundschaftlich) verbunden sind als die meisten der hier Anwesenden des Geländeradradfahrens, anspringen und dann auch noch in einen Ätschibätschi-Schadenfreude-Modus verfallen, zeugt auf jeden Fall nicht von persönlicher Reife. Andere würden wahrscheinlich soweit gehen, und etwas von Hunden und Bellen erzählen, aber ich will hier mal etwas versucht ehrlich Neutrales formulieren:
> 
> ...



Anwort siehe Stammtisch. Ich will es Jens nicht allzu schwer machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

ohropax schrieb:


> Mannomann was war denn hier schon wieder los?
> 
> Dass soviele Leute auf eine persönliche 'Angelegenheit' zwischen Stefan und Andreas, die wahrscheinlich schon länger (bisher freundschaftlich) verbunden sind als die meisten der hier Anwesenden des Geländeradradfahrens, anspringen und dann auch noch in einen Ätschibätschi-Schadenfreude-Modus verfallen, zeugt auf jeden Fall nicht von persönlicher Reife. Andere würden wahrscheinlich soweit gehen, und etwas von Hunden und Bellen erzählen, aber ich will hier mal etwas versucht ehrlich Neutrales formulieren:
> 
> ...



Genau ich finde auch, wir sollten jetzt wie der Markus alle noch ne Dissertation dazu enwickeln. Das Thema total sezieren und evaluieren, was wir für die Zukunft daraus partizipieren wollen. Vielleicht wird es dann auch noch besser verstanden...........
Gruß Jogi


----------



## SuperGauzy (24. Oktober 2011)

Geht's hier überhaupt noch um das Radfahren?


----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Geht's hier überhaupt noch um das Radfahren?


HI, stimmt, ich habe die Mails auch leider zu oft hier ironisch kommentiert und gelobe Besserung. Das heizt eigendlich  die miese Stimmung zu sehr an. Ich denke die Kontrahenten sollten sich über PM unterhalten oder sich mal persönlich ausprechen. Können Sie gerne auch auf einem neuen OWL Treffen machen. Da werden wir Ihnen einfach den Atem zum Streiten nehmen
Mist schon wieder ironisch
Gruß Jogi


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt hier... kein Geschwafel sondern Tourenvorschläge, 

Wetter  sieht fürs nächste WE ja erst mal gut aus. 

Ab Freitag mittag könnts bei mir losgehen. 

Und Montag ist Brückentag


----------



## blautinabe1 (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So jetzt hier... kein Geschwafel sondern Tourenvorschläge,
> 
> Wetter  sieht fürs nächste WE ja erst mal gut aus.
> 
> ...



Oh ja auf welche Brücke wollen wir denn?

Wie siehts mit <Samstag 11.00 Uhr Habichtshöhe fürn erneuten Trailride aus . War schön letzte Woche mit 7 Mann.
Könnten ja auch mal bis zum Herrmann fahren.  Ich wär dabei, und schlage das meiner Bande von Gesetzlosen mal vor

Gruß Jogi


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Oh ja auf welche Brücke wollen wir denn?



Doofmann 

Ansonsten, Samstag 11.00 Uhr wär gut

Hermann? Das kann ich erst kurz vorher entscheiden, habt ihr nen Rettungssanitäter in euer Truppe?


----------



## gooni11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin
So..... Ich treff mich morgen mit Kris um 15 Uhr am Bienenschmidt zum .... Mtb fahren auf befestigten Wegen und an den Blumen riechen..... Na ja ok sollte ich was hübsches weibliches finden riech ich da dran und geb Kris die Blume 

Also... Jemand Lust!?!?!?!?! 
HALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. 
Mfg


----------



## gooni11 (24. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Doofmann
> 
> Ansonsten, Samstag 11.00 Uhr wär gut



ja..... Und warum fahren wir dann nicht die Wappenrundfahrt mit!?!? geht ab 10 Uhr los an der Radrennbahn in BI
Mfg


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> So..... Ich treff mich morgen mit Kris um 15 Uhr am Bienenschmidt zum .... Mtb fahren auf befestigten Wegen und an den Blumen riechen..... Na ja ok sollte ich was hübsches weibliches finden riech ich da dran und geb Kris die Blume
> 
> Also... Jemand Lust!?!?!?!?!
> ...



Schaffe ich zeitlich leider nicht, wär gerne dabei


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ja..... Und warum fahren wir dann nicht die Wappenrundfahrt mit!?!? geht ab 10 Uhr los an der Radrennbahn in BI
> Mfg



Die ist am Samstag?
Da komm ich ins überlegen (ja, kommt selten vor)
Da könnt ich ja mit meinen 28" Cube aufwarten, ist ja technisch eher ne maue Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (24. Oktober 2011)

wollt ihr euch das wirklich antun ?
http://www.teuto-racing.de/?p=577

90km mit den Profis der Rennrad-Crosser Szene.


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> wollt ihr euch das wirklich antun ?
> http://www.teuto-racing.de/?p=577



Wieso?
Bist du da schon mal mitgefahren?
Ist halt keine MTB Runde, das ist klar


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

Argh,
4 Minuten nach meinem Post änderst du deins und schreibst zusätzlich: 

"90km mit den Profis der Rennrad-Crosser Szene."


Okay, ich denk (soweit ich das kann) nochmal drüber nach


----------



## Sumsemann (24. Oktober 2011)

Also am Samstag ab 11h wäre ich für ne Runde im Wald mit ein paar Trails zu haben...

Jörg kann ja diesmal führen und mir noch ein wenig was Neues an Trails zeigen


----------



## slang (24. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also am Samstag ab 11h wäre ich für ne Runde im Wald mit ein paar Trails zu haben...
> 
> Jörg kann ja diesmal führen und mir noch ein wenig was Neues an Trails zeigen



Ja, dann machen wir das doch.

Wappenwegrunde ist wohl doch nicht meins.( Rennräder, 90km, hetzen, usw )
Ich glaub ohropax hatte da letztes Jahr auch was nicht so positives zu geschrieben


----------



## the_Shot (25. Oktober 2011)

Jaaa, Berg auf schleichen und Berg ab die Sau raus lassen. Ich seh zu, dass ich mir für Samstag ein paar Stunden frei schaufel.


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2011)

Supi!!!

Wo treffen? (Habichtshöhe oder Anton?)


----------



## the_Shot (25. Oktober 2011)

Würd sagen am Anton, von dort kann man ja in jede Richtung los.


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Oh ja auf welche Brücke wollen wir denn?
> 
> Wie siehts mit <Samstag 11.00 Uhr Habichtshöhe fürn erneuten Trailride aus . War schön letzte Woche mit 7 Mann.
> Könnten ja auch mal bis zum Herrmann fahren.  Ich wär dabei, und schlage das meiner Bande von Gesetzlosen mal vor
> ...



Nein lieber wie schon auch weiter oben an meine Kumpelinen geschrieben, sonst muß ich da schonwieder was ändern. Von der HAHÖ kann man auch Alles fahren
Gruß Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2011)

Mir egal...

Einigt Euch


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Eiserner Habicht....


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
unsere Truppe trifft sich da seit fast 20 Jahren um 11.00 Uhr. Die Anderen wollen das so bestehen lassen. Ich auch. Wär ja schön wenn wir mit vielen LEUTCHEN LOSDÄNGELN WÜRDEN. 
Gruß Jogi


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2011)

oh, wie unflexibel .

fährt vielleicht am Sonntag noch jemand,
muß am Sa. leider arbeiten


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Okay HaHö um 11.00 Uhr, klasse

Echt zum Hermann? Dann über den H-Weg oder kennst du da auch ne schöne Variante?


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> oh, wie unflexibel .
> 
> fährt vielleicht am Sonntag noch jemand,
> muß am Sa. leider arbeiten



Wenn Wetter ist, klar.
wenn sich sonst dazu keiner meldet, vielleicht ja nochmal ne Rennradrunde?
Mußt du Fr wahrscheinlich auch arbeiten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2011)

ja super ,

vielleicht fahren die beiden anderen Zitronenfahrer ja auch noch mit.

ach übrigens,
die Lucky B Tour war echt toll , 
ganz anders wie böse Zungen behauptet haben und es hat sich auch keiner verletzt. 
Haste echt was verpaßt.


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Also Sonntag? Renner oder MTB?





criscross schrieb:


> ja super ,
> 
> 
> ach übrigens,
> ...



Ja schön, das freut mich......

Ich hab am Sonntag auf Arbeit auch ganz tolle Dinge erlebt :kotz:


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2011)

wenn keiner mit MTB fahren will,
machen wir ne schöne RR Tour.

warten wir es ab,
ist ja noch nen bißchen hin bis So.


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Prima, so machen wir das.


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. Oktober 2011)

Was würdet ihr beiden denn MTB-mäßig fahren - eher Tour oder Trail?

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke eher Tour.
willste mit?


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2011)

Tour mit nen bißchen Trail


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. Oktober 2011)

Tour mit bissel Trail ist okay, sonst müsste ich mein Fullie komplett fahrfertig machen (Bremsen weg, Laufräder eiern, usw.). Bin Sonntag dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. Oktober 2011)

Mal was anderes. Wenn man den Hermannsweg fährt und dann die Straße die von Hörste nach Augustdorf geht überquert, kann es sein das dann ein Teil des H-Weges komplett aus Sand besteht? Hab das vom letzten Jahr noch so in Erinnerung, oder sollte ich mich da wohl verfahren haben?! War jedenfalls ziemlich genau nach Überquerung der Straße.


----------



## the_Shot (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey Waldi, hattest Dich nicht verfahren, an der Stelle die Du meinst sind ein paar Meter Sand. Nach kurzer Zeit wird das wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (26. Oktober 2011)

Ach! Das sind 20 Meter. Wenn Du die nicht schaffst, dann verkauf deinen Hobel doch besser fÃ¼r 100â¬. 
Auch gooni ist da heute locker durch gekommen. Einfach ganz am Rand fahren...


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Oktober 2011)

Achso!  ... ich bin davon ausgegangen das ich ne falsche Abzweigung erwischt habe und dann noch ne Weile herum geirrt. 

Und wie gesagt, für unter 130,- geb ich den Hobel nicht her!!!


----------



## Adrian69 (26. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ja super ,
> ach übrigens,
> die Lucky B Tour war echt toll ,



wir waren auch zum ersten mal mitgeradelt - haben uns dann aber ausgeklingt. an schopketal haben wir noch welche aus der truppe später gesichtet, die haben auf den rest gewartet. war auf jeden fall ein großer auflauf  
wie weit seit ihr gefahren?


----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2011)

Waldi,ich geb dir 150, wenn du den ganzen Gold-Kram vorher noch schwarz eloxieren läßt


----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> oh, wie unflexibel .
> 
> fährt vielleicht am Sonntag noch jemand,
> muß am Sa. leider arbeiten



O Stefan musst Du wieder "Landstreichen" gehen?
Must ja nicht, schade, alles Freiwilligdingsbums..............
Wer ko der ko...........Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi , wir können am Samstag ne geile und auch anspruchsvolle Trailrunde hinlegen. Hermann muss nicht zwingend sein. Mir schwebt da schon was interessantes vor was ich selbst schon länger nicht mehr gefahren bin. Laßt Euch überraschen 

Sa. dann 11.00 Uhr HAHÖ
Gruß Jogi


----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Hi , wir können am Samstag ne geile und auch anspruchsvolle Trailrunde hinlegen. Hermann muss nicht zwingend sein. Mir schwebt da schon was interessantes vor was ich selbst schon länger nicht mehr gefahren bin. Laßt Euch überraschen
> 
> Sa. dann 11.00 Uhr HAHÖ
> Gruß Jogi



Das klingt doch sehr gut. Hoffentlich spielts Wetter mit


----------



## Amokles (26. Oktober 2011)

warum trefft ihr euch denn immer schon um elf? schläft denn niemand hier aus? um 11 bin ich noch im koma


----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Oktober 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> warum trefft ihr euch denn immer schon um elf? schläft denn niemand hier aus? um 11 bin ich noch im koma



...und ich arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Weil wir auch so oft bis 16.00 Uhr unterwegs sind. Das wird sonst am Ende zu spät. Oft fahren wir zu Bini und machen da ne längere Kaffeelaberpause zum relaxen. Ich muß dann noch bis zur Uni Bi zurück und dann wirds halt min. Erst 16.00Uhr Uhr bei mir( weil ich ja schon so alt und klapprig bin und keinen dominanten Dackel habe der Gassi muss)!


Jeder hat so seine Prioritäten, ich habe noch nen 6 Jährigen der mit mir auf die Dirtride Strecke an der Uni will ( fast wie Gassi gehen)
Gruß Jogi


----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde 11.00 gut. Halbwegs ausschlafen geht doch trotzdem, und man hat danach auch noch was vom Tag. außerdem kommen bald die Tage, an denen es um 16.00 Uhr schon düster ist. 
Bis dahin kann man das "frühe" Aufstehen ja noch etwas üben


----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ...außerdem kommen bald die Tage, an denen es um 16.00 Uhr schon düster ist.



Das hoffe ich doch, sonst war die Anschaffung der Flutlichter umsonst!


----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch, sonst war die Anschaffung der Flutlichter umsonst!



Auch ein Argument oder! Die armen 3 Rehchen im Wald und die noch 2 Eichhörnchen freuen sich schon auf Partybeleuchtung
Jogi


----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Oktober 2011)

Bitte, bitte nicht wieder so'ne Diskussion über das für und wider von Nachtfahrten!!!


----------



## Adrian69 (26. Oktober 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich doch, sonst war die Anschaffung der Flutlichter umsonst!



ja, am liebsten bei einer geschlossenen Schneedecke 
bald isessoweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte nicht wieder so'ne Diskussion über das für und wider von Nachtfahrten!!!



Gut wenn die Argumente wenigsten eingegangen sind...
trotzdem viel Spaß und lasßt die Bäume stehen
Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

An die Desperados die Samstag ab 11.00 UHR dabei sind:
Wir sind Samstag so gegen *15.00* Uhr wieder an der HAHÖ zurück incl Pause im Cafe. 
Wir können uns am Beginn ab *11 Uhr* mit 1- 2 Trails in der Richtung beschäftigen, so daß wir auch um *11.45 Uhr am Eisernen Anton Parkplatz *eintreffen können, um die Langschläfer abzuholen. So können wir dann Alle zusammen die unbekannteren Teile der ca. 35 km langen _*ALLMOUNTAINRUNDE*_ angehen.
Was dann auch den  geeigneten Untersatz skizziert. CC Carbonhardy ist zwar bergauf fix unterwegs, würde ich jedoch vielleicht besser daheimlassen. Also wer die Wahl hat.......!?  Man kann an den Schlüsselstellen aber auch absteigen oder ausweichen.
servus ade Jogi aus B


----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ich finde 11.00 gut. Halbwegs ausschlafen geht doch trotzdem, und man hat danach auch noch was vom Tag. außerdem kommen bald die Tage, an denen es um 16.00 Uhr schon düster ist.
> Bis dahin kann man das "frühe" Aufstehen ja noch etwas üben



Das war die damalige Intention dabei. Die verabredete Treffpunktzeit ist hart verhandelt und man muss Sommer, wie Winter nichts dran ändern. Manchmal wird auch zur Abwechselung ab der Kunsthalle um 11.00 Uhr gefahren. Das wir aber vorher besprochen und rechtzeitig gepostet.

So ein fester Treff ist zuverlässig und man kann kommen oder eben auch nicht. Alle wissen das. Es ist eigendlich immer jemand da zum Biken. Man muß nicht jedesmal mühsehlig Termipakete schnüren. Jeder kann sich drauf einstellen wer will. Jeder freudliche ( und eben nicht nur eloquente) Zeitgenosse aus dem Forum ist hier auch willkommen..................


Genug gefaselt Jogi


----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> ...man muss Sommer, wie Winter nichts dran ändern.
> So ein fester Treff ist zuverlässig und man kann kommen oder eben auch nicht.
> Man muß nicht jedesmal mühsehlig Termipakete schnüren.
> Jeder freudliche Zeitgenosse willkommen..................



Ja, finde ich auch wirklich sehr gut, nur für mich blöd, da ich jeden Samstag bis 13 Uhr arbeite und nicht vor 13.30 Uhr auf dem Rad sitzen kann. Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> CC Carbonhardy ist zwar bergauf fix unterwegs, würde ich jedoch vielleicht besser daheimlassen.


----------



## gooni11 (26. Oktober 2011)

Thema erledigt


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> jemand Lust?







 Ähhmmmm....


NÖ


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Man kann an den Schlüsselstellen aber auch absteigen oder ausweichen.
> servus ade Jogi aus B



Hmm?!? ... mir kommt es manchmal so vor als wenn die Trails nur aus Schlüsselstellen bestehen!?  _(... und nen Schlüssel hab ich meistens nicht dabei)_


----------



## SuperGauzy (26. Oktober 2011)

So, Feierabend! ICH fahre gleich los!


----------



## blautinabe1 (26. Oktober 2011)

NÖ ,
ich ab auch keine Lust mich an nen Bikeshop hinten dran zu hängen, wozu überhaupt?! Sollen wir ne Werbeplattform sein.
Muß jeder selbst wissen, was er fahren will. Auf Trails wo es auch mal poltern kann fahr ich nicht mit meinem Hardy. Und Gooni wär ja eh nicht mitgekommen .................

Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nabend, am Samstag veranstaltet http://www.rad-treff-borchen.de/ eine CTF. Kennt jemand von euch die große Runde... sieht mir recht Staßen/Schotterpistelastig aus, das schreckt mich etwas ab.
Gruß M.


----------



## pecto69 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi.

Hatte ich schon Mal was zu geschrieben mit der Borchener CTF.
Ist ne CTF steht aber das die Strecke so gewählt wurde das sie auch mit
dem RTennrad zu bewältigen ist.
Das muss ich nicht haben....

Dirk


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Oktober 2011)

Den Rennrad-Satz habe ich auch gefunden... dann schaue ich mich mal anderweitig um.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## slang (26. Oktober 2011)

SuperGauzy schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte nicht wieder so'ne Diskussion über das für und wider von Nachtfahrten!!!



Nightrides haben durchaus ihren Reiz, aber zum richtig spaßigem Heizen find ich Tageslicht schon besser.


----------



## Amokles (27. Oktober 2011)

@all

meine frage warum ihr euch um 11uhr trefft war eher scherzhaft gemeint. die gründe dafür sind ja sehr einleuchtend


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hmm?!? ... mir kommt es manchmal so vor als wenn die Trails nur aus Schlüsselstellen bestehen!?  _(... und nen Schlüssel hab ich meistens nicht dabei)_



Da kann ich Dich beruhigen Du kannst den Schlüssel am Bund lassen für Samstag. Kommste mit ?
Jogi


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. Oktober 2011)

moin,hab von dem regl. treffen Sa.11.00 Uhr HAHÖ gelesen.
um meine freundlichkeit zu überprüfen,würd ich gern wissen ob es diesen samstag ein treffen gibt.wo ist der treffpunkt HAHÖ ? wäre nett zu erfahren um daran mal teizunehmen.danke schonmals
gruss
george


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> moin,hab von dem regl. treffen Sa.11.00 Uhr HAHÖ gelesen.
> um meine freundlichkeit zu überprüfen,würd ich gern wissen ob es diesen samstag ein treffen gibt.wo ist der treffpunkt HAHÖ ? wäre nett zu erfahren um daran mal teizunehmen.danke schonmals
> gruss
> george



Moin Moin gut das du fragst geoge.Treffen ist um !1 Uhr an der Habichtshöhe, HAHÖ, an der Passhöhe der Bodelschwinghstraße , auf dem Parkplatz. 
Bis denne Jogi


----------



## Gr_Flash (27. Oktober 2011)

Gleichnamiges Restaurant ist beschildert und befindet sich auch direkt am Parkplatz.

@ Jogi: !1 Uhr = 1 Uhr oder 11 Uhr (Vertipper)? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (27. Oktober 2011)

11 Uhr...


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Gleichnamiges Restaurant ist beschildert und befindet sich auch direkt am Parkplatz.
> 
> @ Jogi: !1 Uhr = 1 Uhr oder 11 Uhr (Vertipper)? ^^


  F   u   c   k    ja! 
Danke Dir , natürlich 11Uhr .....Jogi


----------



## slang (27. Oktober 2011)

Jogi,
die Halbwertzeit deiner Avatare nimmt rapide ab


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Jogi,
> die Halbwertzeit deiner Avatare nimmt rapide ab



Ich habe gerade ne creative Phase und was gegen jede Form von 29erneofaschismus die man sich auf jeder Tour anhören soll ,sorry.................Blähungen
Jogi


----------



## slang (27. Oktober 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> ................Blähungen
> Jogi



Sieh zu dass die bis Sa. beseitigt sind, sonst fährst hinten


----------



## blautinabe1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Fahr ich mit der Rubbel Fetisch Queen 2,4 ja eh. Außer runter!!!!
Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (29. Oktober 2011)

Starte am Sonntag, 30.10. um 11.00 Uhr vom Kahlen Wart Parkplatz

http://www.kahlewart.de/

zu einer Tour Richtung Dino Spuren. Werde auch einige Trails (Neue Mühle, Grüner See, Lintorf etc.) mitnehmen. Wird aber nicht ganz so wild werden, da meine ganze Zipperlein endlich wieder ausheilen sollen. 
Mitbiker willkommen!


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

So,
nach der Tour ist vor der Tour. 

Wie siehts aus für die nächsten Tage?

Vorschläge?

Wetter für morgen sieht ja nicht so prall aus, aber am Montag zumindest regenfrei. 


Nochmal Richtung Borgholzhausen, könnt ja ne Variante sein.


----------



## the_Shot (29. Oktober 2011)

Sooo die Herren, kleies Resümee meiner heutigen Bodenprobe. dickes Knie, Prellung anner Hüfte, Rippen links geprellt, Fraktur linkes Schulteraussengelenk und mir tut die Birne weh. Alles in allem, ein erfolgreicher Tag. Finds nur *******, dass ich mir schon wieder nen neuen Helm kaufen muss. Ach ja mein neuer Nic: the "flying" Shot... ;-)


----------



## criscross (29. Oktober 2011)

dann mal gute Besserung und 
besorg dir Protektoren für den nächsten Flug


----------



## blautinabe1 (29. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sooo die Herren, kleies Resümee meiner heutigen Bodenprobe. dickes Knie, Prellung anner Hüfte, Rippen links geprellt, Fraktur linkes Schulteraussengelenk und mir tut die Birne weh. Alles in allem, ein erfolgreicher Tag. Finds nur *******, dass ich mir schon wieder nen neuen Helm kaufen muss. Ach ja mein neuer Nic: the "flying" Shot... ;-)



OH Mann, ich hatte ähnliches für Dich  befürchtet.  So tief wie der Krater war,  den Du herstelltest. 
Aber zum Glück hat der Tophelm verhindert das der Kopf am Boden zermatscht.
Sa nicht so gut aus das Ganze. 

Nun, jetzt wünsche ich Dir erst mal aller beste Genesung. 
Ich hoffe Du kannst in ein paar Wochen wieder locker einsteigen.
Jertzt ist eh bald November da sollen alle Athleten mal locker machen für die Regeneration und Motivation. Wrd eh Dreckswetter......laß Dich gut pflegen!!!!

LG Jogi


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2011)

Alter, das war aber echt mal ne Bodenprobe. 
Hast du wirklich ne Fraktur oder ist das nur deine Einschätzung?
Aflausel hatte das auch im Frühling. Der fängt jetzt so langsam wieder mit dem dem Biken an.


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

alter Schwede, 
warst also noch im Krankenhaus?

Gute Besserung, und lass dir von Frau nicht noch weiter die Murmel breit klopfen 

Nen neuen Helm brauchst du aktuell zumindest wohl nicht.


----------



## vogel23 (29. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich schulteraußengelenk gebrochen? kenn mich nich so 100% aus, aber ist der arm in schlinge oder ist das wie mit rippen? heilt "in Bewegung" ?


----------



## the_Shot (29. Oktober 2011)

Dankeschön für die Genesungswünsche! Jau, meine Frau hat mich nach dem duschen in KH gekarrt, gleich geröntgt worden. Nachdem zwei Chirurgen ihr Urtei gefällt hatten, hab ich nen Druckverband um bekommen und durfte nach Hause Ich soll das Ding erstma zehn Tage tragen und parallel bei nem Orthopäden rein schauen. Mal sehen wie lange es dauert. Wenn einer die Frage auswerfen sollte, ob ich was draus gelernt hab, NÖ! Twice as fast!


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

Na dann...., wollen wir morgen nach Winterberg? 

Aber angesicht der Geschehnisse heut nachmittag, erhält der Spruch:

 " Ey, Vogel, leg den Helm nicht innen Dreck, der ist drei Wochen alt"

ja nochmal besondere Bedeutung

Und weg, der slang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (29. Oktober 2011)

@ Slaggi...SACK! Von mir aus fahrn wir morgen nach WiBe, allerdings darf meine Frau da nix von erfahren, die ist so schon stikesauer!


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

Uiuiui, dann mal gute Besserung, Sascha! 

... dann war es ja doch die richtige Entscheidung mich heute nicht der Truppe anzuschließen. Als Letzter wäre ich dann bei meinem Glück wohl direkt in die Unfallstelle gerast.  
... hol dir doch nen Segway, mit dem kannste dann immer an den Touren teilnehmen, wenn du mal wieder dein Bike geschrottet hast oder dich selber.  ... oder du lässt dein Spicy an Jogi´s Rocky montieren.


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Slaggi...SACK! Von mir aus fahrn wir morgen nach WiBe, allerdings darf meine Frau da nix von erfahren, die ist so schon stikesauer!



zu Recht mein Jung, zu Recht.
Wir erzählen ihr jetzt nicht, dass alle die Sprünge brav umfahren, nur einer, der wills wissen


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2011)

@Waldi


----------



## Larsarne (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo gooni, Udo.
Die Wappenweg-Tour heute war ja ne tolle Sache. Richtig hohes Tempo und 98 km auf
der Uhr sind schon ordentlich. Und das Fahrerfled von ca. 50 gibt einem noch`nen
Kick.  Und, das war mal ne Tour mit richtigen bike-Sportlern (*bike-Sportlern !!!!!)*


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> (*bike-Sportlern !!!!!)*


was soll das jetzt allen anderen sagen?

@ Shoti
eins noch ....RESPEKT
mit ner Schulterfraktur noch gut 15km per Bike nach Haus, du bist schon hart im Nehmen.


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Oktober 2011)

Bin grad bei Freunden zu Besuch und kann jetzt nicht so viel schreiben...

Aber, dir ein GUTE BESSERRUNG Sascha!!!

Werd uns schnell wieder fit!!!


----------



## Huskyspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

Von mir auch Gute Besserrung Sascha! Werd schnell wieder gesund!


----------



## Huskyspeed (29. Oktober 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> Hallo gooni, Udo.
> Die Wappenweg-Tour heute war ja ne tolle Sache. Richtig hohes Tempo und 98 km auf
> der Uhr sind schon ordentlich. Und das Fahrerfled von ca. 50 gibt einem noch`nen
> Kick.  Und, das war mal ne Tour mit richtigen bike-Sportlern (*bike-Sportlern !!!!!)*


 
Jau kann ich nur bestätigen  aber das Hinterrad von den Klemmes zu halten wahr gar nicht so einfach
@gooni 91 km 21 Schnitt mit Crossrad Alter weisste ja. Hab dich nur vermisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (29. Oktober 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Jau kann ich nur bestätigen  aber das Hinterrad von den Klemmes zu halten wahr gar nicht so einfach
> @gooni 91 km 21 Schnitt mit Crossrad Alter weisste ja. Hab dich nur vermisst



Moin
Ich musste am Peter Turm abbiegen weil ich keine Zeit mehr hatte ...
Für mich waren es 80 km 800 hm 23er Schnitt ca.
Mfg
 aber war ne geile Sache , gern wieder


----------



## gooni11 (29. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> *was soll das jetzt allen anderen sagen?*
> 
> @ Shoti
> eins noch ....RESPEKT
> mit ner Schulterfraktur noch gut 15km per Bike nach Haus, du bist schon hart im Nehmen.


Nix.
fahrt einfach weiter Trail's.......


----------



## criscross (29. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Slaggi...SACK! Von mir aus fahrn wir morgen nach WiBe, allerdings darf meine Frau da nix von erfahren, die ist so schon stikesauer!


 
dann zieh mal lieber so etwas an.


----------



## gooni11 (29. Oktober 2011)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sooo die Herren, kleies Resümee meiner heutigen Bodenprobe. dickes Knie, Prellung anner Hüfte, Rippen links geprellt, Fraktur linkes Schulteraussengelenk und mir tut die Birne weh. Alles in allem, ein erfolgreicher Tag. Finds nur *******, dass ich mir schon wieder nen neuen Helm kaufen muss. Ach ja mein neuer Nic: the "flying" Shot... ;-)



Von mir leider kein Mitleid....... sorry......

Ich sagte ja bereits mehrfach das ich den Sinn solcher Aktionen nicht verstehe.

Nix für ungut..... Weitermachen


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. Oktober 2011)

... ich hol schon mal das Popcorn 

Forstautobahn vs. Trails    Part I  (FSK18)


----------



## kris. (29. Oktober 2011)

Alles weitere aber im Stammtisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2011)

Kann trotzdem einer überlegen ob morgen ne Tour geht?


----------



## tangoba62 (30. Oktober 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> Hallo gooni, Udo.
> Die Wappenweg-Tour heute war ja ne tolle Sache. Richtig hohes Tempo und 98 km auf
> der Uhr sind schon ordentlich. Und das Fahrerfled von ca. 50 gibt einem noch`nen
> Kick.  Und, das war mal ne Tour mit richtigen bike-Sportlern (*bike-Sportlern !!!!!)*



Hi Lars,

jau kann ich nur bestätigen.Mal wieder eine Tour bei der der Anteil des Kurbelns hoch lag. Ist ja nicht immer so 

War eine Topp-Runde 

An dieser Stelle allen eine gute Besserung,die  sie nötig haben

Und noch tolle Touren bei den letzten Sonnenstrahlen.Der Regen kommt bestimmt!!


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Also bei entsprechendem Wetter wäre ich Montag evtl. dabei. Brückentag. 
Tour Richtung Borgholzhausen oder ne abgespeckte Variante der "Rund um Bielefeld Tour" wäre nicht verkehrt. Oder evtl. den Tag in Winterberg/Willingen verbringen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (30. Oktober 2011)

moin,
       gute Besserung, Sascha!
                                    das nächste mal nehmen wir diese bahn
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhGo1WqMr3k&feature=related"]VTT 4X The Fight Cross      - YouTube[/nomedia]


scheint mir sicher zu sein!! gruss george


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt setz Sascha nicht noch solche Flausen in den Kopf! 
... da juckt's sogar mir in den Beinen!


----------



## the_Shot (30. Oktober 2011)

Das sieht schon ganz spassig aus, aber mit dicken Knüppeln rockt das bestimmt noch mehr


----------



## vogel23 (30. Oktober 2011)

von wegen brückentag und so, wir hatten gestern noch überlegt montag evtl. über waldautobahn zum hermann zu fahren, also ne gemütliche tour! also das wär was für dich lars! schöndie cam einpacken um dann oben am hermann und auf der abfahrt tolle bilder machen!


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Klingt auch gut. Hoffe nur das ich dann dran bleiben kann ohne euch zu sehr zur Last zu fallen.  Mal schaun,vielleicht steige ich auch etwas später ein (Oerlinghausen oder so) und schleppe dafür den Deuter Alpine mit Spiegelreflex-Ausrüstung mit. Da sollten in jedem Fall gute Bilder bei rausspringen. 
Alternativ können wir aber gerne auch mal mit ner Gruppe nach Winterberg/Willingen, wo ich dann Action-Fotos machen könnte. (im nächsten Frühjahr vielleicht)


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin
Ich muß leider Montag arbeiten.... Dienstag??
Dann wär ich wohl dabei.
Mfg


----------



## vogel23 (30. Oktober 2011)

@ lars: also die geschichte mit dem rucksack, den kannste berghoch auch ruhig abgeben! also daran soll das mal nicht scheitern, aber was ist eigentlich aus der geschichte mit deinem schaltwerk geworden? lieber vorher noch mal technik chek am bike machen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Schaltwerk ist jetzt genau justiert. Gestern hatte ich fast 35 km aufm Tacho und abgesehen von klein-klein oder groß-groß gab's keine Probleme.


----------



## tangoba62 (30. Oktober 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> von wegen brückentag und so, wir hatten gestern noch überlegt montag evtl. über waldautobahn zum hermann zu fahren, also ne gemütliche tour! also das wär was für dich lars! schöndie cam einpacken um dann oben am hermann und auf der abfahrt tolle bilder machen!



Hi Leute,

habe morgen auch frei und wollte evtl. eine Tour einlegen. Muß aber erst noch ein paar Dinge erledigen. Wann würdet Ihr denn fahren wollen ??

Gruß Udo


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe morgen auch frei und wollte evtl. eine Tour einlegen. Muß aber erst noch ein paar Dinge erledigen. Wann würdet Ihr denn fahren wollen ??
> 
> Gruß Udo



 sach ma.......... Hallo!? .... Diiiiienstaaaaaaag .....!

IIIIIch kann morgen nihicht....... 

Oder habt ihr Angst vor mir.... Was ich natürlich verstehen könnte


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Mir biste ja eh zu schnell!!! ... davon abgesehen bin ich Dienstag in Holland. _(aber nicht zum Hollandrad fahren)_


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Angelo, Dienstag 9/10 Uhr Dalbker Krug?

Dirk


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Mir biste ja eh zu schnell!!! ... davon abgesehen bin ich Dienstag in Holland. _(aber nicht zum Hollandrad fahren)_



Ist dein Kiffzeug schon wieder alle 

Am Montag, so um 11.00 schlag ich mal vor.
Treffpunkt je nach Richtung, HaHö oder Johannisberg. Wenn wir uns hier nicht auf die Richtung einigen, notfalls an der Kunsthalle.

Der criscros kränkelt etwas, wenn er am Dienstag wieder fit ist wollen wir dann auch ne Runde drehen.


----------



## tangoba62 (30. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> sach ma.......... Hallo!? .... Diiiiienstaaaaaaag .....!
> 
> IIIIIch kann morgen nihicht.......
> 
> Oder habt ihr Angst vor mir.... Was ich natürlich verstehen könnte



MAAHAAN, was kann ich dafür, das Du so ein mieses Zeitmanagement hast 

An dem Brückentag hat man einfach frei !!!

Ansonsten mußt Du eben  mit denen fahren, die übrig bleiben


----------



## blautinabe1 (30. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Uiuiui, dann mal gute Besserung, Sascha!
> 
> ... dann war es ja doch die richtige Entscheidung mich heute nicht der Truppe anzuschließen. Als Letzter wäre ich dann bei meinem Glück wohl direkt in die Unfallstelle gerast.
> ... hol dir doch nen Segway, mit dem kannste dann immer an den Touren teilnehmen, wenn du mal wieder dein Bike geschrottet hast oder dich selber.  ... oder du lässt dein Spicy an Jogi´s Rocky montieren.



Jau und dann fahren wir mit dem Teil nach Winterberg und droppen uns ins Nirwana
Jogi


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!!! 

Beim Thema bleiben,

Morgen, wer, wann, wohin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nix Frühjahr, wir Fahren bei Wetterchen am >Dienstag nochmal hin
Jögele









Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Klingt auch gut. Hoffe nur das ich dann dran bleiben kann ohne euch zu sehr zur Last zu fallen.  Mal schaun,vielleicht steige ich auch etwas später ein (Oerlinghausen oder so) und schleppe dafür den Deuter Alpine mit Spiegelreflex-Ausrüstung mit. Da sollten in jedem Fall gute Bilder bei rausspringen.
> Alternativ können wir aber gerne auch mal mit ner Gruppe nach Winterberg/Willingen, wo ich dann Action-Fotos machen könnte. (im nächsten Frühjahr vielleicht)


----------



## blautinabe1 (30. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich muß leider Montag arbeiten.... Dienstag??
> Dann wär ich wohl dabei.
> Mfg



Ja und das mit dem Carbonhary war nicht so gemeint gooni
Ist schon geiles Zeuch.......Jogi


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ist dein Kiffzeug schon wieder alle
> 
> Am Montag, so um 11.00 schlag ich mal vor.
> Treffpunkt je nach Richtung, HaHö oder Johannisberg. Wenn wir uns hier nicht auf die Richtung einigen, notfalls an der Kunsthalle.



Nix da!!! Mit Frauchen nach Denekamp in Europas größten Blumengroßmarkt.
... Weihnachtsdeko kaufen.  Aber da gibt's nen nettes Lokal mit suuuuper Pfannkuchen. Da fährt man dann schon mal mit. 

Also wenn es Richtung Borgholzhausen geht wären Kunsthalle oder Johannisberg ideal. Ansonsten HaHö oder Anton. Vogel sprach ja vom Hermann, aber Borgholzhausen wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Entscheidet ihr. 

... oder mit dem Zug los und per Bike zurück. Hast du das nicht neulich mal mit Shoti gemacht?


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja, einmal Altenbeken mit Lucky-Bike, und einmal zu dritt nach Hilter per Zug und mit Radel zurück.
Altenbeken ist aber ne Ganztagesaktion da wär 11.uhr zu spät. 
Hilter, könnte man machen, waren glaub ich so 45km.

Borgholzhausen über x25 oder x10 und nachmittags auf der Sonnenseite zurück wär doch was. 
Morgen sind wahrcheinlich die meisten Leute wieder mit Einkaufen beschäftigt, heute an der Schwedenschanze wars voller als auf dem Jahnplatz. Konnte noch nicht mal nen Poserfoto machen


----------



## blautinabe1 (30. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Ja, einmal Altenbeken mit Lucky-Bike, und einmal zu dritt nach Hilter per Zug und mit Radel zurück.
> Altenbeken ist aber ne Ganztagesaktion da wär 11.uhr zu spät.
> Hilter, könnte man machen, waren glaub ich so 45km.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte mir gut 11.00 Uhr Johannisberg vorstellen und logge das jetzt mal hier ein JungsJogi


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

okay, auf dem Parkplatz bei der alten Frittenschmiede.

Prima..

Was ist mit Sumse, der hat doch eigentlich nur Brückentage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Angelo, Dienstag 9/10 Uhr Dalbker Krug?
> 
> Dirk


Tach 
Eigentlich schon ok.... Aber .... Geht auch bissel später. Junge...... Ich schlaf gern lange. Muss morgen schon arbeiten.... Das reicht doch.
Mfg




blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Ja und das mit dem Carbonhary war nicht so gemeint gooni
> Ist schon geiles Zeuch.......Jogi



passt schon


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Oktober 2011)

Sumse arbeitet morgen...

Kann erst so ab 14h 


Falls einer ab 14h fahren möchte... Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## gooni11 (30. Oktober 2011)

sumsemann schrieb:


> sumse arbeitet morgen...
> 
> Kann erst so ab 14h
> 
> ...



jetzt hör aber auf ja......


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sumse arbeitet morgen...



ja ja, Beamtenmikado, der Biker nennt das Trackstand


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich schade das Sumse und Gooni morgen nicht können ...




... morgen ist doch Halloween, da hätten wir die Fratzen gut zum Spaziergänger erschrecken gebrauchen können!!! 


... Kris, hast Du evtl. Zeit???


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade das Sumse und Gooni morgen nicht können ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist aber gemein.

Ich würde bei diesem jungen Mann jederzeit ne Lebensversicherung abschliessen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Hehe!  ... Gooni und das schöne Isaac. 

... die Maske könnte ich morgen als Gag nochmal mitbringen. 

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

Montag, 31.10.
Uhrzeit: 11 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Frittenschmiede am Johannesberg
Teilnehmer:
- Slang
- Waldwichtel
- Vogel23
- Blautinabe
- ?

Udo, was war mit Dir?


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

Angelo: Später iss wieder familytime.
Ich habe meine nicht nur als Alibi, wir unternehmen auch etwas 
Erst ich biken und Nachmittag dann Family, dazwischen dann duschen.
Ich fahre spätestens 10Uhr.
3-4 Std biken dann paßts

Dirk


----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

der Jogi hat wohl noch ne Mail an seine Leutchen geschickt.
Vielleicht kommt da ja auch noch jemand mit, Olaf vielleicht, Delphinsurfer?

pecto,
was ist mit dir morgen?


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, ich bin bereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (30. Oktober 2011)

also bei der letzten Tour sahst du danach schlechter aus 
Aber ich glaube, dein Helm ist zu klein


----------



## kris. (30. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... Kris, hast Du evtl. Zeit???



Nope. Bin morgen meinen einen Tag diese Woche arbeiten.


----------



## Waldwichtel (30. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> also bei der letzten Tour sahst du danach schlechter aus
> Aber ich glaube, dein Helm ist zu klein



Ob ich nach der morgigen Tour besser aussehe, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## pecto69 (30. Oktober 2011)

@slang:
Ich habe die ganze Woche Urlaub, die "Werktage" muss ich nutzen meine
Garage/Werkstatt umzubauen.
Schweiße gerade nen Schubladenschrank.
Ergo nur Dienstag Zeit.

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich bin bereit!



Bist ja doch ein ganz hübscher...

Frage mich nur warum du bisher immer mit Maske gefahren bist???


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal...

Wollt ihr heute Mittag nicht bei mit vorbei kommen und mich noch für so 2-3 Std mitnehmen???

Ich dürfte so gegen 13h fertig mit der Arbeit heute sein.
Dann fahrt ihr erst ein wenig da hinten am Johannisberg... Trinkt nen Kaffee zwischendurch und holt mich dann kurz nach 13h ab und wir radeln dann noch gemeinsam zu den Donoper Teichen mit Pause beim Bienenschmidt oder ähnliches.

Ich hab doch so ne Angst alleine im Wald


----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Sagt mal...
> 
> Wollt ihr heute Mittag nicht bei mit vorbei kommen und mich noch für so 2-3 Std mitnehmen???
> 
> ...



An deiner Stelle hätt ich nicht nur im Wald Angst...

@Pecto.... Mir wird das morgen zu früh... Ich möchte seit langem mal wieder gemütlich mit meiner Tochter frühstücken usw. Machen wir eh viel zu selten, und sie fragt schon danach.
Dann besser ein anderes mal.....


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle hätt ich nicht nur im Wald Angst...



Stimmt, du bist ja auch auf der Straße unterwegs...


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
Hm, jetzt sind wir schon so in Richtung Werther eingestellt. 
Mal schauen was die Leute nachher so dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (31. Oktober 2011)

Du hast ja meine Handynummer Stefan, kannst ja dann gegebenenfalls anrufen...


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

Okay, rechne aber eher nicht mit nem Anruf. 

An die Anderen...habt ihr alle eure Nebelscheinwerfer fertig 
Ist ja noch ganz schön frisch draußen.


----------



## tangoba62 (31. Oktober 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hm, jetzt sind wir schon so in Richtung Werther eingestellt.
> Mal schauen was die Leute nachher so dazu sagen.




buuh, da bin ich aber froh. bin gleich mit andre in der anderen richtung 
unterwegs. sonst hätte es noch einen stau im wald gegeben, und es gibt ja keinen standstreifen auf denen ihr ausweichen könnt 

nichts für ungut, viel spaß und waldi paß auf dein gesicht auf.nicht das es noch schaden nimmt !!


----------



## pecto69 (31. Oktober 2011)

@gooni; OK, kenne ich 
Dirk


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich möchte seit langem mal wieder gemütlich mit meiner Tochter frühstücken usw. Machen wir eh viel zu selten, und sie fragt schon danach.
> Dann besser ein anderes mal.....



Ach  du schei..e! 
Ich kenne nen guten Kinderpsychologen. Wenn man rechtzeitig mit ner Therapie anfängt, kann man meist noch was machen.


----------



## blautinabe1 (31. Oktober 2011)

Was, wieso war das nicht der Sascha am Samstagabend?
duckundwechups!! Nein Slang bitteeeeee jetzt keine Flut von SchimfundSchandeSpamJogi





Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich bin bereit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (31. Oktober 2011)

back2topic, guys...


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann poste ich mal die heute Strecke. GPS-Daten sind bei gpsies leider sehr ungenau, lt. Garmin waren es am Ende 765 Höhenmeter.
In Werther gabs dann noch lecker Kuchen, daher der Abstecher vom Teuto. 
Ich schneide jetzt noch schnell das Video von heute und stelle es dann in den Stammtisch. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=imdxsngidcwqbivm


----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> back2topic, guys...



 ey..... Das wird mit A geschrieben... Gays ....oder
nich..


----------



## Sumsemann (31. Oktober 2011)

Mit "a" wird es nur geschrieben wenn du mitfährst... Angelo


----------



## slang (31. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja alles voll topic hier


----------



## tangoba62 (31. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ok, dann poste ich mal die heute Strecke. GPS-Daten sind bei gpsies leider sehr ungenau, lt. Garmin waren es am Ende 765 Höhenmeter.
> 
> 
> Hi Ihr Raser,
> ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (31. Oktober 2011)

Udo, Du Sack! 

... haben ne längere Pause im Café in Werther eingelegt und zwischendurch Fotos und Videos gedreht. Außerdem war mit Waldi ja auch nen Cruiser und kein Racer dabei.


----------



## gooni11 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann nix dafür, und hab auch damit nix zu tun.... Aber der mit der Felge war nicht schlecht...


----------



## tangoba62 (31. Oktober 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Udo, Du Sack!
> 
> ... haben ne längere Pause im Café in Werther eingelegt und zwischendurch Fotos und Videos gedreht. Außerdem war mit Waldi ja auch nen Cruiser und kein Racer dabei.




ok,dann bin ich ja beruhigt. hab das video eben gesehen.war immer so ein "hüpf.hüpf.hüpf" zu sehen. 
hoffentlich sieht das kein mc askill oder so, der zieht glatt nach bielefeld um bei dem nächsten shot dabei zu sein

im ernst, video hast gut gemacht !!


----------



## slang (1. November 2011)

Heute 12.00 Habichtshöhe, ganz gemütliche Spazierfahrt Richtung Oerlinghausen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (1. November 2011)

Ich mache mich mal auf den Weg Richtung HHöhe.
Gestern Einen gehabt deswegen wurde aus meiner 10 Uhr Tour nichts.
Kann aber nicht sagen ob ich es bis 12e schaffe....
Fahre euch dann entgegen.....
Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

12 schaff ich jetzt auch nicht mehr?...
EisernerAnton....12.30??


----------



## slang (1. November 2011)

schauen wir mal, notfalls, der Kontrollanruf für heute steht ja noch aus.


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2011)

Ok, 12.30h am Parkplatz Eiserner Anton schaffe ich auch...


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

Moin
Also.... Ich war wie ihr gemerkt hab nicht da... Sumsemann wusste aber bäääscheid.
Folgendes ist passiert...
Ich war heut morgen beim Frühstücken schon total im Ar sch. 
Aber hab gedacht och das geht gleich weg. Wars dann auch und ich hatte dann geschrieben das ich komm.
Gesagt getan... Angezogen losgefahren und dann....... 

Nach 500 m war mir Saukalt... Als hätt ich nasse Klamotten an oder so... Ganz komisch.
Die Beine schwer.... Hmm... dachte ich, na ja erstma warm werden. Ich hab das die ersten 2-3km sehr oft das es mir nicht so gut geht, warum auch immer.
Dann ab auf den ersten Waldweg und bei den ersten Schlaglöchern fühlte es sich an als würd ich schon 10 Stunden auf dem Rad sitzen... Die Stöße waren richtig unangenehm......
Also die Schlaglöcher so gut wie s halt geht umfahren. .... Doch dann..... Schweißausbrüche ..... Obwohl mir immernoch Kalt war.... Beine immer noch schwer......
da dachte ich dann..... AB NACH HAUS!
Fahrzeit... 15 min
Km 3 glaub ich
schnitt... 15 oder so......
Sorry.

Jetzt lieg ich auf dem Sofa und weiß nicht was mit mir los ist
Na ja...... Schaunmama.....
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (1. November 2011)

@Angelo

Hättest dir deinen Post sparen können...

Um 12.30h war keiner da. Habe bis 12.45 gewartet, bin dann 3 Trails noch gefahren und dann wieder nach Hause...


----------



## tangoba62 (1. November 2011)

@Angelo

der Körper braucht auch mal Ruhe. Immer alles mitnehmen ist dann schnell zuviel. Gerade wir als Hobbyfahrer und Arbeiter wollen das aber nicht annehmen. Nimm Dir ne angenehme Auszeit und alles wird wieder gut !!

Gute Besserung !!


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> @Angelo
> 
> der Körper braucht auch mal Ruhe. Immer alles mitnehmen ist dann schnell zuviel. Gerade wir als Hobbyfahrer und Arbeiter wollen das aber nicht annehmen. Nimm Dir ne angenehme Auszeit und alles wird wieder gut !!
> 
> Gute Besserung !!



Ja ich denke auch das du da Recht hast, wenn ich so überlege..
Letzte Woche...
Dienstagstour ... Hermann + Bielstein usw... 60km
Donnerstag...... Hermann im Renntempo. 45km
Samstag.......... Wappenrunde    80km
Sonntag......... Hermann......... 42 km....

Das alles nach der Arbeit... also kein Urlaub oder so..

Das war die letzte Woche.... Aber trotzdem....ICH WILL AUFS MTB ... Bei dem Wetter...


----------



## slang (1. November 2011)

Sorry Matthias,dein Post hab ich nicht mehr gesehen. Da war ich schon im Keller, Schei$$latexschläuche aufpumpen.

Am Anton waren wir ca. um 12.20Uhr, Pecto war schon da, und wir gleich weiter.
Angelo wär uns dann ja aufem Hermann entgegen gekommen.

Angelo, vielleicht is ne Erkältung im Anflug. Oder vielleicht bist du auch, wie sagt man, "übertrainiert". 
Ab und zu braucht man halt auch ne Pause, jünger wird ja auch keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (1. November 2011)

@ Angelo

Sorry, aber da kannst du von mir kein Mitleid erwarten!!!  Wer sich wissentlich immer wieder solchen Strapazen aussetzt ist selber Schuld!
Und Slang, Finger weg vom Telefonhörer! 

By the way, ich bin gestern über 30km mit den gleichen Symptomen gefahren. Na los Jungs, sagt es ihm. Schweißausbrüche, Schüttelfrost, das ganze Programm!


----------



## slang (1. November 2011)




----------



## vogel23 (1. November 2011)

achso, weiß nich ob ich das überlesen habe, aber alle haben glaub ich nur geschrieben wie gut das video geworden ist. 
dabei sollte doch auch erwähnt werden wie gut waldi gestern das renn tempo mitgefahren ist!


----------



## kris. (1. November 2011)

*hust*Stammtisch*hust*


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> @ Angelo
> 
> Sorry, aber da kannst du von mir kein Mitleid erwarten!!!  Wer sich wissentlich immer wieder solchen Strapazen aussetzt ist selber Schuld!
> Und Slang, Finger weg vom Telefonhörer!
> ...



Waldi....... Du..... Bist..... Ein ..... Arsch... ..


----------



## pecto69 (1. November 2011)

Nabend



> Ja ich denke auch das du da Recht hast, wenn ich so überlege..
> Letzte Woche...
> Dienstagstour ... Hermann + Bielstein usw... 60km
> Donnerstag...... Hermann im Renntempo. 45km
> ...


Angelo....ich erinnere mich da an ein Telefonat udn eine Angesicht zu Angesicht Unterhaltung in Bezug auf Regeneration.
Deswegen kann ICH nur sagen : 
Du lernst es nie! Erst wenn dir dein Body zeigt das Du dich ihm nur noch beugen kannst merkst Du's 
Und dabei hattest Du doch deine diesjährige Auszeit schon!

Ach so, die Tour Heute als Alohol Verdunstungs Runde war Top...!

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Angelo....ich erinnere mich da an ein Telefonat udn eine Angesicht zu Angesicht Unterhaltung in Bezug auf Regeneration.
> Deswegen kann ICH nur sagen :
> ...



Ja..... Ich hab auch öfters an das Gespräch gedacht..... Ich geb mir doch Mühe....


----------



## blautinabe1 (1. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja ich denke auch das du da Recht hast, wenn ich so überlege..
> Letzte Woche...
> Dienstagstour ... Hermann + Bielstein usw... 60km
> Donnerstag...... Hermann im Renntempo. 45km
> ...



@Angelo: Sowas habe ich doch nur wenn ich bei solchen Wetter nicht biken darf
Aber im Ernst, hört sich nach Übertraining an- mach mal 2-3 Tage bis neWo. ne kleine Trainingspause-sagt Dir der Ex-Sportstudent in mir!!!!

Zum Trost : ich bin heute im Bikepark auch irgendwie übertrainiert oder unkonzentriert gewesen. Bilanz des Trümmerhaufens:
HHhhmmmmmhhh: re. Bremshebel gebrochen, Dämpferdichtung nach nem Drop geplatzt oder so--Luft raus--kriegte auch keine mehr rein--Ende Gelände! Ach ja Helm hat Macken vielleicht kaputt oder sogar warscheinlich! man sieht nicht viel-- ich noch weniger! Loch inner Jacke -Protektoren geraspelt....unsw. Shit wat drup!

Sonst aber keine Ausfälle zu verzeichenen.

Servus ade Jogi aus B.....


----------



## gooni11 (1. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> @Angelo: Sowas habe ich doch nur wenn ich bei solchen Wetter nicht biken darf
> Aber im Ernst, hört sich nach Übertraining an- mach mal 2-3 Tage bis neWo. ne kleine Trainingspause-sagt Dir der Ex-Sportstudent in mir!!!!
> 
> Zum Trost : ich bin heute im Bikepark auch irgendwie übertrainiert oder unkonzentriert gewesen. Bilanz des Trümmerhaufens:
> ...



Hmm.... DAS hört sich aber auch irgendwie nach *ÜBER*training an...
Mfg


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hmm.... DAS hört sich aber auch irgendwie nach *ÜBER*training an...
> Mfg



Nix da!!!

Das hört sich nach einem geilen, erfolgreichen Tag im Bikepark an


----------



## blautinabe1 (2. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hmm.... DAS hört sich aber auch irgendwie nach *ÜBER*training an...
> Mfg


Die Wahrheit liegt immer dazwischen...................aua!
Jogi


----------



## slang (2. November 2011)

Wir brauchen noch nen Thread, "guckt mal, was ich kaputt gemacht habe" 

zum eigentlichem Thema, wer hat am Freitag nachmittag Böcke auf ne kleine Runde?

Start: 14.30, Johannisberg


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Nix da!!!
> 
> Das hört sich nach einem geilen, erfolgreichen Tag im Bikepark an



Das sagen wir dann auch wenn es demnächst mal heißt:

"Mein heutiger Tag in Willingen endete so:

- S-Works-Rahmen gebrochen,
- The Cleg 2 Bremshebel abgebrochen
- Brain-Gabel defekt
- S-Works Toupé Sattel gebrochen"

Was soll´s, hauptsache Spaß gehabt! 

Bei Angelo könnte es dagegen so lauten:

"Bin heute einmal kurz vom H-Weg abgekommen und mußte geschätzte 10 Meter Singletrail mit richtig üblen Wurzelpassagen fahren. 

Fazit:
- ein Steinschlag unterhalb des Tretlagergehäuses (ca. 2,3mm Durchmesser)
- hintere Kunststoff-Ventilkappe verloren 
- Kieselsteinchen zwischen dem Reifenprofil
- ... immer noch Herzrasen von der Trail-Abfahrt"


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wir brauchen noch nen Thread, "guckt mal, was ich kaputt gemacht habe"



Dann würden wir auch wieder öfters etwas von Sascha hier hören!  ... der Tim Taylor unter den Bikern.


----------



## JENSeits (2. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> zum eigentlichem Thema



Gefällt mir.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das sagen wir dann auch wenn es demnächst mal heißt:
> 
> Bei Angelo könnte es dagegen so lauten:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das sagen wir dann auch wenn es demnächst mal heißt:
> 
> "Mein heutiger Tag in Willingen endete so:
> 
> ...



Jep... das gehört dazu...

Habe mir vor zwei Jahren in Willingen bei meinem grad mal 2 Wochen jungen Specialized Demo 8 (kostete in meiner Ausführung auch immerhin knapp 5000 Euro) den Hinterbau geschrottet...

Passiert halt... Ärgerlich aber gehört dazu. 
Hab nen Neuen Hinterbau bestellt und hab genauso weiter gemacht wie vorher 

Insgesamt habe ich an dem Bike in den Bikeparks den Hinterbau, einen Sattel, einen Bremsgriff, einen Lenker und eine Felge geschrottet...

...und neben diversen Prellungen die Hand gebrochen.





Gebe aber zu, dass ich bei dem S-Works jetzt dennoch mehr aufpasse


----------



## Amokles (2. November 2011)

hey männer, kurze frage, ist jemand in willingen schonmal die tour nr. 27"sportstätten tour" gefahren und kann mir dazu ein paar infos geben? oder anders gefragt: machts spaß oder sollte man lieber woanders lang?


----------



## blautinabe1 (2. November 2011)

Verschoben in Stammtisch -Ordnung muss sein!
Jogi


----------



## vogel23 (3. November 2011)

freitag 14.30 find ich gut! hoffe das wetter passt! und slang, gib dir auch ma ne pause! hab ja am montag gesagt, sonst endest du wie gooni!


----------



## gooni11 (3. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> freitag 14.30 find ich gut! hoffe das wetter passt! und slang, gib dir auch ma ne pause! hab ja am montag gesagt, *sonst endest du wie gooni!*



aber gooni ist schnell.... Und gooni geht jetzt auf seinen Rollentrainer. Weil gooni geht es wieder besser!


----------



## slang (3. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> aber gooni ist schnell.... Und gooni geht jetzt auf seinen Rollentrainer. Weil gooni geht es wieder besser!



Bei dem Wetter??

Matthias, heut ist noch Pause, am Freitag gern die Runde wie letzten Montag


----------



## blautinabe1 (3. November 2011)

Bei dem geilen Wetter auf die Rolle, ist von der Rolle.....Jogi


----------



## gooni11 (3. November 2011)

Ja bei dem Wetter.
Ich muß gleich arbeiten und Rolle ist für mich einfach (unkomplizierter) und nicht so zeitaufwendig. 
Mfg

Hat jemand evt vor Samstag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## blautinabe1 (3. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ja bei dem Wetter.
> Ich muß gleich arbeiten und Rolle ist für mich einfach (unkomplizierter) und nicht so zeitaufwendig.
> Mfg
> 
> Hat jemand evt vor Samstag ne Runde zu drehen?




Wie wäre es damit:

_*Samstagsrunde*_ mit _*gooni*_ zum Hermann.......
11.00 Uhr Habichtshöhe. Das gooni uns aber erst  mal vorm Start in Bielefeld großräumig umrunden muß, damit er nicht zu viel Power hat, ist eh klar Die anderen haben sich ja dann auch schon am Freitag abreagiert.......gut für mich!!!
Jogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (3. November 2011)

Amokles schrieb:


> hey männer, kurze frage, ist jemand in willingen schonmal die tour nr. 27"sportstätten tour" gefahren und kann mir dazu ein paar infos geben? oder anders gefragt: machts spaß oder sollte man lieber woanders lang?



Hast du mein Post im Stammtisch gesehen?


@ Jogi, Samstag muß ich leider schuften


----------



## gooni11 (3. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit:
> 
> _*Samstagsrunde*_ mit _*gooni*_ zum Hermann.......
> 11.00 Uhr Habichtshöhe. Das gooni uns aber erst  mal vorm Start in Bielefeld großräumig umrunden muß, damit er nicht zu viel Power hat, ist eh klar
> Jogi



Ich würd mich wohl überreden lassen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> NÖ ,
> ich ab auch keine Lust mich an nen Bikeshop hinten dran zu hängen, wozu überhaupt?! Sollen wir ne Werbeplattform sein.
> Muß jeder selbst wissen, was er fahren will. Auf Trails wo es auch mal poltern kann fahr ich nicht mit meinem Hardy. Und Gooni wär ja eh nicht mitgekommen .................
> 
> Jogi



Wenn doch jemand lust hat auf`n Bikershop hat? Ich fahre am samstag um 13.00h nach Hilter um stumpf hinter kalle herzufahren.ein platz ist frei für kratz und stoßresistente räder.geht nartürlich auch gut mit der Bahn.die fährt leider mit bis zu 30% Atomstrom.
gruss
george


----------



## slang (3. November 2011)

Matthias, Michael,
mit mir wird das morgen um 14.30 am Johannisberg nichts.
Hatte grade nen Telefonat mit einer Kollegin. Gibt Stress auf der Arbeit. 
Sorry, nen anderes mal


----------



## Gr_Flash (3. November 2011)

Hi!

Kein Thema - bei mir wäre das auch sehr fraglich gewesen.

Gruß und bis zur nächsten Tour,
Michael


----------



## vogel23 (4. November 2011)

gut, weiß ich bescheid!

was ist mit morgen? 11 uhr hahö?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (4. November 2011)

1412 lesen!
Jogi


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2011)

in diesem thread schreibe ich grade post nr. 1420.


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> gut, weiß ich bescheid!
> 
> was ist mit morgen? 11 uhr hahö?



ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich ob ich das hinbekomme morgen früh..... Kann ich erst heut abend nach Feierabend (22uhr) was zu sagen .....


----------



## DerBergschreck (4. November 2011)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn doch jemand lust hat auf`n Bikershop hat? Ich fahre am samstag um 13.00h nach Hilter um stumpf hinter kalle herzufahren.ein platz ist frei für kratz und stoßresistente räder.*geht nartürlich auch gut mit der Bahn.die fährt leider mit bis zu 30% Atomstrom.*
> gruss
> george



Kleiner Denkfehler im Detail: Der Haller Willem nach Hilter fährt nicht mit Atomstrom, sondern mit Diesel - und das effektiver als ein PKW


----------



## slang (4. November 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Kleiner Denkfehler im Detail: Der Haller Willem nach Hilter fährt nicht mit Atomstrom, sondern mit Diesel - und das effektiver als ein PKW



Worüber ihr euch so Gedanken macht....
Mein Rad fährt mit Muskelkraft. Okay, verstrahlt bin auch gelegentlich


----------



## pecto69 (4. November 2011)

Die 11Uhr Runde Richtung Hermann, iss das wieder eine steil lastige Runde?
Dirk


----------



## blautinabe1 (4. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Die 11Uhr Runde Richtung Hermann, iss das wieder eine steil lastige Runde?
> Dirk


Ne eigendlich ne normale Hermannswegrunde, aber die hat ja Steigungen , huchJogi


----------



## gooni11 (4. November 2011)

Also... 11 uhr Hahö schaff ich nicht.... 12 uhr Wassertretbecken oben in Oerlinghausen.... sollte jeder kennen!! 
Um 12Uhr bin ich da.... Wer da ist ..ist da.. wer nicht..nicht.....
 Eigentlich klar oder


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. November 2011)

Wie viele KM sind denn so ca. für heute angedacht, Jogi?

Mitm Hardtail hab ich Überlebenschancen?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2011)

Bei mir sieht es heut zeitlich leider schlecht aus...

Wer ist denn morgen unterwegs?

@Sascha: Du musstest doch heute arbeiten... Bock morgen ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blautinabe1 (5. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Also... 11 uhr Hahö schaff ich nicht.... 12 uhr Wassertretbecken oben in Oerlinghausen.... sollte jeder kennen!!
> Um 12Uhr bin ich da.... Wer da ist ..ist da.. wer nicht..nicht.....
> Eigentlich klar oder



Weis nicht wann wir da sind!? Da habe ich dann schon schnelle 20 km in den Beinen. Und 500hm! Na das kann ja was werden.Jogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (5. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Wie viele KM sind denn so ca. für heute angedacht, Jogi?
> 
> Mitm Hardtail hab ich Überlebenschancen?
> 
> ...



Überwiegend normale Forstwege halt, Gooni bremsen wir etwas aus.... Mal sehen werdann letztendlich mitkommt. Bisher zähle ich nur 4-5 BikerJogi


----------



## pecto69 (5. November 2011)

Ich erscheine wenn dann am Wassertretbecken oder bei gooni am Dalbker Krug 

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2011)

Weiss jemand, ob morgen die Lucky Bike Runde wieder stattfindet?


----------



## criscross (5. November 2011)

habe bis jetzt noch keine mail bekommen, also fahren die Luckys morgen leider nicht


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Überwiegend normale Forstwege halt, Gooni bremsen wir etwas aus.... Mal sehen werdann letztendlich mitkommt. Bisher zähle ich nur 4-5 BikerJogi



Bin dabei 

Achso: Treffpunkt HaHö und nicht Anton, richtig?


----------



## Sumsemann (5. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> habe bis jetzt noch keine mail bekommen, also fahren die Luckys morgen leider nicht



Hast denn Lust morgen auf ne Runde?

Können ja ne Zeit und nen Treffpunkt ausmachen und vielleicht schliesst sich der Eine oder Andere ja noch mit an.


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

Ok ... Ich mach mich jetzt auch ma fettich..... 
Bin dann mit Pecto um 12am Wassertretbecken ..... wir warten auch ein bisschen.. Was nicht heist das ihr trödeln sollt klar


----------



## pecto69 (5. November 2011)

Tja, bis 12:20Uhr gewartet, Keiner da 
So sind gooni, Guzzi und Ich so zum Hermann und zum Bielstein...

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Tja, bis 12:20Uhr gewartet, Keiner da
> So sind gooni, Guzzi und Ich so zum Hermann und zum Bielstein...
> 
> Dirk



Joa... und was da los war seht ihr im Bilder Thread...... und da war ne Menge los


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. November 2011)

Da waren wir wohl etwas sehr "moderat" unterwegs -> ein "sehr schneller" Radfahrer, der uns anscheinend voraus fuhr, wurde jedoch laut mehrerer Passanten gesichtet...

Wir hatten aber auch viel Spaß (Bild->Impressionen) und ich sogar hier u. da etwas Nervenkitzel... Danke an alle, die mit dabei waren und natürlich Jogi fürs guiden.

Greetz,
Michael


----------



## pecto69 (5. November 2011)

Wir waren aber 3 "Schnelle" 
Dirk


----------



## Gr_Flash (5. November 2011)

Siehste mal, WIE schnell ihr wart...


----------



## blautinabe1 (5. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Da waren wir wohl etwas sehr "moderat" unterwegs -> ein "sehr schneller" Radfahrer, der uns anscheinend voraus fuhr, wurde jedoch laut mehrerer Passanten gesichtet...
> 
> Wir hatten aber auch viel Spaß (Bild->Impressionen) und ich sogar hier u. da etwas Nervenkitzel... Danke an alle, die mit dabei waren und natürlich Jogi fürs guiden.
> 
> ...



Oder gerade deshalb noch genug Entspannung für Spaß
Jogi

PS.: Ich hatte zurück an der Uni 1200 Hm und ca 80 km Spaß , das langt wohl, denke ich!


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> PS.: Ich hatte zurück an der Uni 1200 Hm und ca 80 km Spaß , das langt wohl, denke ich!



DAS glaub ich allerdings auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (5. November 2011)

Werden hier gemeinsame Touren auch mal südlicher gestartet? Sprich Raum Pb?


----------



## gooni11 (5. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Werden hier gemeinsame Touren auch mal südlicher gestartet? Sprich Raum Pb?



Ich glaub eher selten..... Wobei ich bin oft in Paderborn wenn ich Straße fahr zum Lippesee...sonst eigentlich nicht.
Mfg


----------



## kris. (5. November 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Werden hier gemeinsame Touren auch mal südlicher gestartet? Sprich Raum Pb?



stell's rein und schau wer antwortet.


----------



## blautinabe1 (6. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Wir waren aber 3 "Schnelle"
> Dirk



Na ja ? Alles eher relativ oder Jogi


----------



## pecto69 (6. November 2011)

Deswegen ja


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

So, bevor im Stammtisch gleich ne Schlägerei ausbricht, 

Am Donnerstag ne Runde, ca. 12.00 Uhr, Johannisberg gen Werther. 
Kurze Meldung, wenn einer mit will.


----------



## criscross (7. November 2011)

hast du Urlaub ?


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Nö, hab aber 5-Tage Woche, letztes WE gearbeitet, zwei frei Tage!


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt wäre ich evtl. dabei. Hab Donnerstag und Freitag Urlaub.


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Top,
dann leihst du dir von Jogi noch den Trailer, dann kann der Shoti auch mit 
Punkte machen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Wenn ihr mich etwas später bei mir zu Hause abholt, dann würde ich mich wohl auch mit einklinken


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So, bevor im Stammtisch gleich ne Schlägerei ausbricht,
> 
> Am Donnerstag ne Runde, ca. 12.00 Uhr, Johannisberg gen Werther.
> Kurze Meldung, wenn einer mit will.



Ich schau mal obs klappen kann 
Jogi


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich etwas später bei mir zu Hause abholt, dann würde ich mich wohl auch mit einklinken





Sag mal ab wann du Zeit hast? Wär dann ja vielleicht der Anton der bessere Treffpunkt. Und dann halt gesamt für alle. Dieses wir treffen uns dann und einer kommt ne Stunde später irgendwo dazu ist doch Spokes.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. November 2011)

Hmmm...

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, dann könnte ich so von etwa 13h bis 15.30h


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

Gut das ich immer hinten fahre. Wenn 2 von der Gay-Gang mitfahren, hätte ich so ein mulmiges Gefühl da vorne.


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Gut das ich immer hinten fahre. Wenn 2 von der Gay-Gang mitfahren, hätte ich so ein mulmiges Gefühl da vorne.



Alles sicher, dein Präsi ist doch dabei 

Sumse, Waldi, Jogi und wer noch will,

Donnerstag
13.00Uhr,Anton ist eingelogt. 
Wer kommt hat Spaß, wer nicht kommt verpasst halt was.


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Gut das ich immer hinten fahre. Wenn 2 von der Gay-Gang mitfahren, hätte ich so ein mulmiges Gefühl da vorne.



Ich fahr doch lieber nicht mit Strichtanten von der Laterne.............Was hatte Euer "Zuhälter" noch gesagt? Johannisberg!
Da kann man sich schnell was holen, bei den ausgelutschten Hünern Klingt doch irgendwie nach Parkplatznummer oder  Mädels. Nee zu kalt!
Das is ne Falle Jungs...................die wollen nur unser...........Bestes. 
jogi...


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Alles sicher, dein Präsi ist doch dabei
> 
> Sumse, Waldi, Jogi und wer noch will,
> 
> ...



Und wer zu früh kommt .................zum neuen Anton Strich.............................,. ?


der friert länger!

PS.:Habt Ihr da nen Bus stehen oder Zimmer gemietet?


----------



## slang (7. November 2011)

Hier gehts um Sport, nicht eure Warmduscherei 

Und jetzt Stop 


Hier Touren,
der Rest im Stammtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (7. November 2011)

... die scheinen in der Evolution direkt nach dem HOMOsapien gekommen zu sein.


----------



## blautinabe1 (7. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... die scheinen in der Evolution direkt nach dem HOMOsapien gekommen zu sein.



Bona Notte liebe Lotte , Die Ehelichen P..........rufen gerade, 0 Punkte!

Ps.: Ich fahr mit Yanniks Laufrad auf dem Weg dahin durch Küche WZ und Bad und heimse schnell noch Punkte vorm S.. ein, supi!!!!


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

So,
der Plan für Samstag, 11.00 Uhr am Anton. 

Richtung Bienenschmidt radeln, Pickert futtern und zurück. 

zumindest wenn es die angekündigten 12 Grad werden.


----------



## blautinabe1 (10. November 2011)

Die Samstagsgruppe :
Fahren wie immer am Samstag um 11.00UHR an der Habichtshöhe.
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. November 2011)

Alles klar, Slango!!! Pickert klingt prima. Bin pünktlich am Anton!


----------



## vogel23 (10. November 2011)

ich blick nich mehr durch! dachte wie immer an der hahö!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (10. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> So,
> der Plan für Samstag, 11.00 Uhr am Anton.
> 
> Richtung Bienenschmidt radeln, Pickert futtern und zurück.
> ...


 
wenns auch ohne Pickert geht,
fahre ich mit .


----------



## Sumsemann (10. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> wenns auch ohne Pickert geht,
> fahre ich mit .



Klaro!! 

Ist ja nur so ne Idee, damit wir ein Ziel haben. Wollen uns auch nicht lange beim Bienenschmidt aufhalten, da es ja auch nicht mehr so warm ist.

Soll einfach ne lockere gemütliche Runde werden...


----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2011)

Ich würd gern mit.... Aber Nachtschicht .. Bin erst morgens um 6 haus.
Also shlafe ich leider bis 13 uhr mindestens.
Wenn ich jetzt frage ob ihr nicht später fahren könnt weiß ich ja was kommt....NEIN.
Mfg


----------



## slang (10. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mit.... Aber Nachtschicht .. Bin erst morgens um 6 haus.
> Also shlafe ich leider bis 13 uhr mindestens.
> Wenn ich jetzt frage ob ihr nicht später fahren könnt weiß ich ja was kommt....NEIN.
> Mfg



Deswegen fahren wir ja schon um 11. Uhr

Ne Ernsthaft, das Thema gabs hier ja schon, ich kann auch nicht an jeder Tour teilnehmen, ist halt so


----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2011)

pectooooooooooo...... Was machste Samstag Nachmittach....... jemand ze Haase ? De Mauwurfn hiaa.....


----------



## Waldwichtel (10. November 2011)

Hier noch die GPS-Daten zur heutigen Tour. Im Schopketal wurde dann die obligatorische Gedenkminute an "The Flying Shot´s" Unfallstelle eingelegt und eine Kerze angezündet. 

Eiserner Anton - Schopketal - Eiserner Anton


----------



## gooni11 (10. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hier noch die GPS-Daten zur heutigen Tour. Im Schopketal wurde dann die obligatorische Gedenkminute an "The Flying Shot´s" Unfallstelle eingelegt und eine Kerze angezündet.
> 
> Eiserner Anton - Schopketal - Eiserner Anton


----------



## the_Shot (10. November 2011)

Waldi


----------



## pecto69 (10. November 2011)

@gooni: zu spät, werde wohl wenn um 9:30 los, oder 11.
Abends um 22 Uhr noch Eishockey, da brauche ich nach dem radeln en Pause...

Dirk


----------



## Juppidoo (10. November 2011)

Hi,

bin am WE in Minden. Würde mich gern am Sa oder So bei einer Tour von Locals im Wiehengebirge oder Wesergebirge einklinken. (Tour bis Freeride alles willkommen) Bin kein Racer.
Hat jemand einen Tip?



Vielen Dank

Juppidoo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2011)

Hau mal den Kiwi an, der ist Local rund um Minden und Porta


----------



## blautinabe1 (11. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Die Samstagsgruppe :
> Fahren wie immer am Samstag um 11.00UHR an der Habichtshöhe.
> Gruß Jogi



Aber wenn Ihr auf die _*Habichthöhler*_ warten würdet(15min) oder Euch erst um 11.15UHR da trefft, sind wir auch da. Dann wären wir wieder ne recht große Truppe, obwohl ich noch gar nicht weis, wer dann morgen alles mitkommt. Bei uns läuft da ja so :

Der Treff ,HAHÖ ,st genauso klar wie die Uhrzeit und wer kimmt der kimmt

Jogi


----------



## slang (11. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn Ihr auf die _*Habichthöhler*_ warten würdet(15min) oder Euch erst um 11.15UHR da trefft, sind wir auch da. Dann wären wir wieder ne recht große Truppe, obwohl ich noch gar nicht weis, wer dann morgen alles mitkommt. Bei uns läuft da ja so :
> 
> Der Treff ,HAHÖ ,st genauso klar wie die Uhrzeit und wer kimmt der kimmt
> 
> Jogi



so machen wir das


----------



## slang (11. November 2011)

Also für alle Langsam-Leser ( sumse und so)

11.00 Uhr Habichtshöhe

11.15 Uhr Eiserner Anton, Parkplatz


----------



## vogel23 (11. November 2011)

wo starteT denn morgen der slang?
ich komm mit sumse, der muss mir morgen mein rad noch zurecht biegen!


----------



## Sumsemann (11. November 2011)

Ja so bin ich. Immer nett, freundlich und hilfsbereit


----------



## slang (11. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> wo starteT denn morgen der slang?
> ich komm mit sumse, der muss mir morgen mein rad noch zurecht biegen!



Alter, lern lesen


----------



## Gr_Flash (12. November 2011)

Morgen noch wer unterwegs hier? Schaffe das heute leider nicht...


----------



## kris. (12. November 2011)

kann ich erst heute nachmittag sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

So, schon mal vormerken,
10.Dezember, 10.00 Uhr Stiftsweg 
genauer Ablauf ist noch nicht klar. 
Aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, gibts zwischendurch beim Shoti Glühwein, und zum Ende der Tour können wir uns bei Lars so richtig die Kante geben. Mit randalieren und so, ins Beet pinkeln, Spiegel beschmieren, das ganze Programm 

Das wird bestimmt nen schöner Tag, zumindest für die meisten


----------



## gooni11 (14. November 2011)

Für mich wirds bestimmt schön.... Bin dabei


----------



## Sumsemann (14. November 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei!!!

Werde auch versuchen unterwegs weniger zu pinkeln um dann bei Lars alle Beete ordentlich markieren zu können.


----------



## Gr_Flash (14. November 2011)

Hört sich super an - hoffentlich passt das Wetter bis dahin.


----------



## kris. (14. November 2011)

Schade, 10.12. muss ich arbeiten...


----------



## blautinabe1 (14. November 2011)

Ich plane die Vorweihnachtsentgleisungstour mal fest ein und hoffe auf schönes WetterJogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (14. November 2011)

Da muß ich ein dickes Veto einlegen!!! 

Am 10.12. wird meine schlechtere Hälfte 30! Da bin bin ich "leider" verhindert. Und ich bin mir sicher das da keiner von euch auf ihrer Gästeliste steht. Habe aber schon mal für alle Fälle Security-Personal für den Eingangsbereich geordert. 
Davon abgesehen kommen da meine Schwiegereltern aus Thüringen. Für die bin ich ein echt netter Kerl!!!  Aber wenn die euch erstmal gesehen haben, werde ich enterbt, verstoßen, entmündigt, was auch immer!!!


----------



## blautinabe1 (14. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Da muß ich ein dickes Veto einlegen!!!
> 
> Am 10.12. wird meine schlechtere Hälfte 30! Da bin bin ich "leider" verhindert. Und ich bin mir sicher das da keiner von euch auf ihrer Gästeliste steht. Habe aber schon mal für alle Fälle Security-Personal für den Eingangsbereich geordert.
> Davon abgesehen kommen da meine Schwiegereltern aus Thüringen. Für die bin ich ein echt netter Kerl!!!  Aber wenn die euch erstmal gesehen haben, werde ich enterbt, verstoßen, entmündigt, was auch immer!!!



Aber das passiert doch vermutlich sowieso, wir kommen


----------



## gooni11 (14. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> Aber das passiert doch vermutlich sowieso, wir kommen


----------



## vogel23 (14. November 2011)

ich kann auch nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bin an dem wochenende endlich mal wieder zu hause, können wir das nich ne woche früher machen? dann hat lars auch zeit! 
jedenfalls bis zu dem tag, ab dann sollte ihm eine woche zum aufräumen reichen!
und wir hätten nen grund für die tour! beginn der adventszeit!


----------



## pecto69 (14. November 2011)

10.12. ist bei mir auch schon verbucht 
17.12. auch schon

Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (14. November 2011)

3 Dez ginge bei mir auch... Allerdings muss ich da abends bzw spät Nachmittag auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Oerlinghausen..... Oder man geht dann da zusammen hin.... Wär auch ne Idee


----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> 3 Dez ginge bei mir auch... Allerdings muss ich da abends bzw spät Nachmittag auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Oerlinghausen..... Oder man geht dann da zusammen hin.... Wär auch ne Idee



Am 3. oder 4. wär ich raus, Schufterei ist da angesagt


----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

Also, Terminfindung im dezember scheint ja schwierig zu werden, und wenn wirs auf den Januar verschieben, und uns im Dez. unter der Woche mal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt treffen? Ohne Radfahren, dafür mehr Glühwein


----------



## vogel23 (14. November 2011)

endlich mal ein vernünftiger vorschalg von slang


----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> endlich mal ein vernünftiger vorschalg von slang




du kriegst auch gleich nen vorschalg, 

Wer macht denn hier überhaupt Vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (14. November 2011)

hast ja recht! ganz viel sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (14. November 2011)

Also was jetzt...

Im Dezember ohne Bike zum Saufen auf'n Weihnachtsmarkt?

Wann???

Am 10.???


----------



## Chuck-Norris (14. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> du kriegst auch gleich nen vorschalg,
> 
> Wer macht denn hier überhaupt Vorschläge?



Der Vorschlaghammer


----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

Chuck-Norris schrieb:


> Der Vorschlaghammer



Jannik, guck mal auf die Uhr!! Husch Husch, ins Körbchen


----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Also was jetzt...
> 
> Im Dezember ohne Bike zum Saufen auf'n Weihnachtsmarkt?
> 
> ...



da wär ich für nen Tag unter der Woche, muß man ja nicht gleich nen Samstag Abend für opfern.


----------



## Sumsemann (14. November 2011)

Dann schlage ich mal den 6.12. vor...


----------



## slang (14. November 2011)

Top, 
da nehm ich sowieso meinen Resturlaub


----------



## Sumsemann (14. November 2011)

Ist ja auch "Nikolaus" und passt meiner Meinung einfach gut an so nem Tag...


----------



## gooni11 (15. November 2011)

Am 6 ten geht bei mir auch.....

ICH KANN EIGENTLICH IMMER sozusagen...Marina kann das bestätigen..hähä...
Is wie bei Waldi .... der kann auch immer... sieht man ja jetzt..

Aber dann müssen wir uns jetzt einig werden... Am 10.12 mit Radtour oder am 6.12 ohne..also nur saufen. Dann aber BITTE nachmittags schon. Ich muss Marina und Tochter dann mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Am 6 ten geht bei mir auch.....
> 
> ICH KANN EIGENTLICH IMMER sozusagen...Marina kann das bestätigen..hähä...
> Is wie bei Waldi .... der kann auch immer... sieht man ja jetzt..
> ...



Notfalls beides, für die Tour wären wir ja mindestens schon zu viert.

Was heißt denn nachmittags? 17.00?


Wenn das Wetter gut ist, fahre ich die Runde jetzt Samstag vielleicht mal ab, ob die überhaupt gut ist.


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter gut ist, fahre ich die Runde jetzt Samstag vielleicht mal ab, ob die überhaupt gut ist.



Da würde ich mich dann evtl. mit anschließen, wenn das ok wäre!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Dann aber BITTE nachmittags schon. Ich muss Marina und Tochter dann mitbringen



Hmm?!?  ... dann muß ich vorher aber nochmal den Knigge überfliegen!


----------



## gooni11 (15. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Notfalls beides, für die Tour wären wir ja mindestens schon zu viert.
> 
> Was heißt denn nachmittags? 17.00?
> 
> ...



moin
jo..... 17 Uhr klingt schon ganz gut.... 16 Uhr wär noch besser.
Es ist ja in der Woche und da ist bei mir zb um 5 Uhr morgens die Nacht vorbei und Joy ist auch mit deshalb kann ich abends dann nicht so lange. 
Mfg


----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> moin
> jo..... 17 Uhr klingt schon ganz gut.... 16 Uhr wär noch besser.
> Es ist ja in der Woche und da ist bei mir zb um 5 Uhr morgens die Nacht vorbei und Joy ist auch mit deshalb kann ich abends dann nicht so lange.
> Mfg



Okay, die Regel lautet ja, kein Bier vor vier  von daher geht auch 16.00Uhr. 

Und? Kannst du denn morgens länger? 

@ Waldi, das wär klasse, aber ich würd da die Wettervorhersage noch mal abwarten, momentan siehts ja für Samstag nicht so dölle aus.

Edit: jetzt sagt die Sage für Samstag: leicht bewölkt, heute morgen wars noch Sprühregen


----------



## kris. (15. November 2011)

Hab am Montag (21.) frei, jemand Zeit und Lust für ne kleine Runde?
Bin allerdings ohne Auto, fahre also ab DT los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> Hab am Montag (21.) frei, jemand Zeit und Lust für ne kleine Runde?
> Bin allerdings ohne Auto, fahre also ab DT los...



Welche Uhrzeit stellst du dir denn vor? So ab 13 eher 14.00 wär vielleicht möglich.


----------



## kris. (15. November 2011)

tja, wir können uns ja auf 14 uhr in deiner richtung treffen. also Bieni oder oerli oder so.
ab 17 uhr ists ja schon wieder dunkel...


----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> tja, wir können uns ja auf 14 uhr in deiner richtung treffen. also Bieni oder oerli oder so.
> ab 17 uhr ists ja schon wieder dunkel...



Ich würd eh mit Auto anreisen, da kommts nicht auf 10min. an. Sag mal nen punkt, der für dich günstig ist. Treffpunkt 13.00 uhr in Detmold wär schon möglich.
Also wo man dann im Wald ist und gleich losfahren kann

Ich hätt schon Bock, auch mal mit dir zu fahren.Hat ja bisher leider nicht geklappt


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. November 2011)

Sollte ich meine 2 Urlaubstage nächste Woche (Mi + Do)  noch vorverlegen können, dann würde ich mich auch anschließen.  Wollte eh noch Goonis Rekord am Hermann brechen.


----------



## criscross (15. November 2011)

hoffendlich reißt dann die * neue * Kette nicht


----------



## Sumsemann (15. November 2011)

Sollte ich Mo bis 12h mit der Maloche fertig sein, dann würd ich wohl auch mitkommen...


----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Sollte ich meine 2 Urlaubstage nächste Woche (Mi + Do)  noch vorverlegen können, dann würde ich mich auch anschließen.  Wollte eh noch Goonis Rekord am Hermann brechen.



Haste jetzt nen Pedaltec, oder wie heißen die Elektro dings.. nochmal?


----------



## pecto69 (15. November 2011)

Gibts am Hermann echt nen "langsamkeits Rekord"


----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

Hallo, 
so Tourenvorschläge ala Stiftsweg sind ja scheinbar überholt, da gibts nur Diskussion, wenn sich einfach zwei hier öffentlich verabreden, dann klappt dat


----------



## kris. (15. November 2011)

@slang donoper teich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

kris. schrieb:


> @slang donoper teich?



Top, 13.00 Uhr?


----------



## 230691 (15. November 2011)

Ihr wollt nicht zufällig so... naja... 3std. durch die Gegend fahren und dann noch mit mir eine kleine Runde radeln? 

Bin bis 15:30 am Maloche


----------



## criscross (15. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Top, 13.00 Uhr?


Wäsche fertig


----------



## Sumsemann (15. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> Wäsche fertig


----------



## slang (15. November 2011)

Ihr Är....e


----------



## Waldwichtel (16. November 2011)

Nee, aber für nen kurzen Sprint reicht es immer!


----------



## kris. (16. November 2011)

@ slang   jepp, 13 uhr passt.

@ dennis  um 16 uhr los lohnt sich doch kaum noch 
oder ist deine lampe inzwischen fertig?

ich könnt mir natürlich einen saufen vorher, dann ist die lampe auch an!


----------



## 230691 (16. November 2011)

War nicht ernst gemeint von mir.
Fahrt ihr mal ruhig ;-) lohnt sich ja wirklich nicht um die uhrzeit.
Wir bekommen das schon noch mal hin eine runde zusammen zu drehen.

Lampe ist noch nicht fertig. Müsste das gehäuse langsam aber sicher mal bekommen :-D
Danach schaue ich mal was für schalter/ anschlüsse ich am besten benutze.

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-Bine (17. November 2011)

Samstag fahren wir nach Borgholzhausen, X 25 hin und irgendwie schön zurück. Pause Kann man im Cafe Schulze machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (17. November 2011)

mal sehen was das wetter sagt! und was das der umbau sagt!


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Fährt Jemand Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagmorgen?

Dirk


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2011)

ja


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Cool! Viel Spass.!


----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Fährt Jemand Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagmorgen?
> 
> Dirk



Dirk.... Wird bei mir wohl erst nächste Woche was.... Oder mal in der Woche nachmittags ab 15uhr


----------



## pecto69 (18. November 2011)

Ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (18. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ok!



Hatte 2 Wochen Nachtschicht


----------



## blautinabe1 (18. November 2011)

MTB-Bine schrieb:


> Samstag fahren wir nach Borgholzhausen, X 25 hin und irgendwie schön zurück. Pause Kann man im Cafe Schulze machen




Sorry Um 11.00Uhr natürlich am Kiosk JohannisbergparkplatzJogi


----------



## blautinabe1 (19. November 2011)

Da schau her und wir sind ohne Euch negeile Trail-Riersenrunde gefahren. Keiner von Euch hatte sich gemeldetJogi


----------



## pecto69 (19. November 2011)

Ööhm, also ich sagte Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagmorgen.
Das ist nicht Samstag 11 Uhr 

Dirk


----------



## tangoba62 (19. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Fährt Jemand Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagmorgen?
> 
> Dirk




ja


----------



## pecto69 (20. November 2011)

Naja, aus den beiden Inhaltvollen "Ja" Antworten entnehme ich dann mal
dass ich gleich Alleine los mache...
Dirk


----------



## slang (20. November 2011)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit,
am Montag 13.00 Uhr kannste du da?


----------



## pecto69 (20. November 2011)

In der Woch bis 14:30 abbeidde...
Dirk


----------



## MTB-Bine (20. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ööhm, also ich sagte Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagmorgen.
> Das ist nicht Samstag 11 Uhr
> 
> Dirk



Mädchen?


----------



## pecto69 (20. November 2011)

Hä?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (20. November 2011)

Hab ich auch nicht verstanden! Bin aber auch kein Mädchen!


----------



## slang (20. November 2011)

Aber fast...


und weg


----------



## Waldwichtel (20. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Aber fast...
> 
> 
> und weg



Spielst Du auf meine feminine Seite an!!!


----------



## 230691 (20. November 2011)

Ich erinnere mich da an gewisse Fotos  *duck und weg*


----------



## Larsarne (23. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> was soll das jetzt allen anderen sagen?
> 
> @ slang
> 
> ...


----------



## slang (23. November 2011)

Larsarne schrieb:


> slang schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was soll das jetzt allen anderen sagen?
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2011)

ist doch ganz einfach.

man drücke den blauen pfeil, und schon landet man bei post 1309.


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. November 2011)

Dem Post 1309 nach, war das ja auch nicht auf sich selbst, sondern auf die Profis und Vereinsfahrer bezogen, die an der Tour seiner Zeit teilgenommen haben. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.

Hier im OWL-Forum sehe ich da keine Unterschiede (Peter vielleicht mal ausgenommen), außer das es relativ große Leistungsunterschiede gibt (ich bin ja konditionell sowieso schwach ). Nichtsdestotrotz betreiben es nahezu alle als Sport. Eine genaue Definition von "Biker" und "Bikesportler" ist mir auch nicht bekannt. ... aber ist ja auch schnuppe!


----------



## JENSeits (24. November 2011)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... aber ist ja auch schnuppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (24. November 2011)

vertan und verschoben in OWL-Stammtisch


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. November 2011)

Und dann gibt es auch noch die "VER"-hinderten-Biker/rinnensportler die wollen, können aber nicht fahren! Wollt ihr mal ein DICKES KNIE sehen? Dann schaut mal bei meinen Bildern vorbei! p.s wünsche allen eine sturzfreie Wintersaison und viel spaß beim Einheiten sammeln/für mich mit......................................andré


----------



## kris. (24. November 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. November 2011)

Danke, sag mal wie komm ich an diese geilen smilies?


----------



## JENSeits (24. November 2011)

Du kannst sie über Kombinationen wie ; - ) [ohne Leerzeichen] schreiben oder unten auf den Button "Erweitert" klicken und dann sind da schon ein paar aufgeführt


----------



## -flowjunkie- (24. November 2011)

danke, gewußt wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskyspeed (24. November 2011)

Gute Besserung Andre


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Andre



OH Shit, ja von mir auch


----------



## blautinabe1 (25. November 2011)

So es ist wieder so weit:
 nette Leute treffen sich am Samstag um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Johannisberg zu ner Ravensburgrunde oder so ähnlich. Wer sich dazu zählt kann gerne mitradeln......................


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

blautinabe1 schrieb:


> nette Leute treffen sich...



also ohne dich? 

Sorry, ich konnte mir das jetzt nicht verkneifen


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. November 2011)

@ Slang: Wenn das morgen son bissel pieselt wie heute fahren wir aber trotzdem, oder?

PS: Mit der Bremse hat alles geklappt, danke nochmal


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

Ja sicher, bei Dauerregen loszufahren hab ich nicht son Bock, aber das bisschen. 

Mit der Bremse freut mich


----------



## MTB-Bine (25. November 2011)

*Gelöscht - und ich denke, die Urheberin weiß, dass auch hier die Grenze deutlich überschritten war!*


----------



## pecto69 (25. November 2011)

Öööhm, Hallo?!
Kann man irgend wann mal wieder vernünftige Posts lesen...
In allen Thread scrollen scrollen scrollen bis man wat thematisches liest.. Fu**

Dirk


----------



## Sumsemann (25. November 2011)

@mtb Bine 
Du weisst doch gar nicht wie nett ich bin...

Kennst mich doch gar nicht wirklich...


Aber die Smilys sollten doch eine deutliche Sprache sprechen...

Das war ein Spass wie ich ihn hier ständig mache. Egal zu wem...

Sollte eigentlich wieder dazu führen, dass wir auch wieder gegenseitig lachen können... dass wir hier bald mal wieder zur Normalität zurück finden.

Ich habe mich deswegen auch weites gehenst die letzten zwei Tage zurück gehalten und die Kommentare deines Mannes nicht weiter beantwortet...


----------



## Huskyspeed (25. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Öööhm, Hallo?!
> Kann man irgend wann mal wieder vernünftige Posts lesen...
> In allen Thread scrollen scrollen scrollen bis man wat thematisches liest.. Fu**
> 
> Dirk


 

Na klar z.b wer fährt wann mal wieder Rad von meinen Team kamaraden höhr ich ja nicht so viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (25. November 2011)

Ich dieses WE wohl eher nicht.
Morgen Eishockey und vorher fahren geht gar nicht 
Sonntag je nach aufwachen.....und familiärer Aktivitäten....

Dirk


----------



## slang (25. November 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Na klar z.b wer fährt wann mal wieder Rad von meinen Team kamaraden höhr ich ja nicht so viel


Satzzeichen können leben retten!
Komm wir essen Opa


----------



## Huskyspeed (25. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Satzzeichen können leben retten!
> Komm wir essen Opa


 Jawolll Herr Oberlehrer


----------



## vogel23 (26. November 2011)

geht morgen was? 
dachte an ne ruhige runde, kater radeln sollte das motto sein!

@ slang, ichschreibe aus protest (und faulheit) alles klein!


----------



## gooni11 (26. November 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> geht morgen was?
> dachte an ne ruhige runde, kater radeln sollte das motto sein!
> 
> @ slang, ichschreibe aus protest (und faulheit) alles klein!



NEIN..... Wir feiern heut sumses 40 igsten... Oder 38 weis ich jetzt nicht genau......

Ich kann froh sein wenn ich morgen was sehe....reden wäre morgen schon fast ein Wunder.... aber rad fahren..... Ich denke nicht


----------



## slang (26. November 2011)

Morgen gegen 11. Uhr bin ich zu nem Brunch eingeladen. Wird wahrscheinlich etwas knapp, dann noch zu fahren. Oder hast du Beleuchtung?


----------



## vogel23 (26. November 2011)

naja, licht hab ich! weiß aber nicht ob man das beleuchtung nennen kann, wäre dann was für waldautobahn oder straße!


----------



## slang (26. November 2011)

Können ja nachher mal überlegen, ob was geht.


----------



## Gr_Flash (28. November 2011)

Morgen hier jemand unterwegs? Wollte so gegen 11-12 los zu einer knackigen Runde vom Anton ins Schopketal und noch evtl. zum Tönsberg.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (29. November 2011)

Da ich doch noch mal kurz zur Uni muss, wird das heute nix mit fahren.

Bin aber morgen unterwegs - so ab 11-12 Uhr. Wenn wer Lust hat...


----------



## slang (29. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Da ich doch noch mal kurz zur Uni muss, wird das heute nix mit fahren.
> 
> Bin aber morgen unterwegs - so ab 11-12 Uhr. Wenn wer Lust hat...



Wird bei mir nix.
Nächste Woche, Montag bis Mittwoch hab ich Resturlaub, haste da mal Zeit?


----------



## criscross (29. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wird bei mir nix.
> Nächste Woche, Montag bis Mittwoch hab ich Resturlaub, haste da mal Zeit?


 

ich hätte da auch Zeit


----------



## slang (29. November 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> ich hätte da auch Zeit



Ah, alles geregelt? 

Ja dann soll wohl was gehen


----------



## criscross (29. November 2011)

jepp, 
zu allen Schandtaten bereit


----------



## Gr_Flash (29. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wird bei mir nix.
> Nächste Woche, Montag bis Mittwoch hab ich Resturlaub, haste da mal Zeit?



Yo, bekomme ich hin.

Gruß,
Michael

PS: Hast du zufällig ein Werkzeug zur Demontage von Shimano Tretlagern? Der Rahmen soll ja weg, die Kurbel aber nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (29. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig ein Werkzeug zur Demontage von Shimano Tretlagern? Der Rahmen soll ja weg, die Kurbel aber nicht..



Äh, welches brauchst du? Vierkant, Octalink, Hollowtech? Für die habe ich was da.


----------



## Jayesso (29. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Bin aber morgen unterwegs - so ab 11-12 Uhr. Wenn wer Lust hat...



Vielleicht sehen wir uns, wollte auch so um 12 los, wenn das wetter passt, dann aber eher in die andere richtung.

Janosch


----------



## Gr_Flash (29. November 2011)

@Slang: Ist die LX Hollowtech


----------



## Berrrnd (29. November 2011)

ist demzufolge ein octalink innenlager.


----------



## slang (29. November 2011)

wieso, gibt auch Hollotech2 LX 

Egal, flashi, lass uns das per PM klären.


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat Lust mit mir Griepe am 10./11.12. eine Tour zu fahren ? Nach der Letzten konnte ich 2 Nächte vor Schmerzen kaum schlafen konnte. Das war so geil, das brauch ich unbedingt noch mal...
Außerdem hab ich ja endlich ein eigenes Bike, das will fahrenfahrenfahren


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust mit mir Griepe am 10./11.12. eine Tour zu fahren ? Nach der Letzten konnte ich 2 Nächte vor Schmerzen kaum schlafen konnte. Das war so geil, das brauch ich unbedingt noch mal...
> Außerdem hab ich ja endlich ein eigenes Bike, das will fahrenfahrenfahren





Ich habe Lust...


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

na ja, wenn du so auf Schmerzen stehst, können wir die Tour gerne noch einmal fahren

oder aber auch ne andere


----------



## pecto69 (2. Dezember 2011)

Öhhm, OK, Lust habe ich auch...auf was?!
Und dann gleich 2 Tage....

Dirk


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Na klar   mit Übernachtung 
So gut kennen wir uns doch noch nicht 

Ich habe mir beide Tage freigehalten und richte mich nach der Mehrheit, an welchem der Tage wir fahren. Habe hier als Anfänger ja eh nichts zu prinzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (2. Dezember 2011)

> So gut kennen wir uns doch noch nicht



Noch gar nicht 

Aber ich glaube JETZT weiß/ahne ich wer Du bist 

Dirk


----------



## Gr_Flash (2. Dezember 2011)

Wer fährt von euch fährt denn dieses Wochenende?


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich definitiv nicht, bin auf Weibertour...

Und ich werde nicht mehr petzen, wenn ich private Nachrichten bekomme


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Und ich werde nicht mehr petzen, wenn ich private Nachrichten bekomme




 ... da ärgert sich jetzt aber einer! 


... und Petra´s Postfach ist gleich überfüllt. _Haben wir denn schon Paarungszeit!?! 
_


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Paarungszeit  Wir sind hier doch nicht in Olderdissen...

Und wo bleiben die Briefe mit 4711 ?


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

oooh, liest Petra etwa im chat mit ?


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Nein, natürlich nicht, aber der Briefträger roch heute morgen so komisch...

Keine Angst. Da bin ich außen vor !


----------



## pecto69 (2. Dezember 2011)

Das ist stille Post von Sumse und 





> ... da ärgert sich jetzt aber einer!


da ärgert sich Keiner..


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

Sumse ist zurück auf der Straße, Ihr seid wieder unter Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ne ne so einfach ist das nicht... 
Ab in den Stammtisch.....
Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (2. Dezember 2011)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust mit mir Griepe am 10./11.12. eine Tour zu fahren ? Nach der Letzten konnte ich 2 Nächte vor Schmerzen kaum schlafen konnte. Das war so geil, das brauch ich unbedingt noch mal...
> Außerdem hab ich ja endlich ein eigenes Bike, das will fahrenfahrenfahren



Ich hab glaub ich beide Tage Zeit aaaber fahre nur wenn es TROCKEN ist. Also .... Wenn trocken dann GERN
Mfg Angelo


----------



## Jayesso (2. Dezember 2011)

Was für eine Tour ist denn geplant?


Und noch eine Frage: Gibt es jetzt im Winter eigentlich auch noch offene Treffen, wo man Runde fährt?


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2011)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Was für eine Tour ist denn geplant?
> 
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Gibt es jetzt im Winter eigentlich auch noch offene Treffen, wo man Runde fährt?



Ich denke ne lockere Waldautobahn Tour...

Z.B. Richtung Herrmann


----------



## Huskyspeed (2. Dezember 2011)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich denke ne lockere Waldautobahn Tour...
> 
> Z.B. Richtung Herrmann


 
Schön! Aber wann und vor allem wo?


----------



## Sumsemann (2. Dezember 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Schön! Aber wann und vor allem wo?



Steht noch nicht fest...


Petra und ich wollen demnächst noch ein paar Nightrides starten, wenn du magst kannst du gerne mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (2. Dezember 2011)

Huskyspeed schrieb:


> Schön! Aber wann und vor allem wo?



Wieviele Hermänner gibt es denn?


----------



## Huskyspeed (2. Dezember 2011)

Klar freue mich über jede tolle Tour


----------



## Huskyspeed (2. Dezember 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Wieviele Hermänner gibt es denn?


 
Hermann steht auch noch in der Wallhalla in Regensburg


----------



## Sonne310 (2. Dezember 2011)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Ich hab glaub ich beide Tage Zeit aaaber fahre nur wenn es TROCKEN ist. Also .... Wenn trocken dann GERN
> Mfg Angelo



Also fährst Du ungerne mit, wenns nass ist. Egal, einfach mitkommen...  Vielleicht wirds ja ne geile Schlammschlacht


----------



## pecto69 (2. Dezember 2011)

feucht ja, nass nein aber auf ne Schlammschlacht steht er....


----------



## Gr_Flash (2. Dezember 2011)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Was für eine Tour ist denn geplant?
> 
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: *Gibt es jetzt im Winter eigentlich auch noch offene Treffen, wo man Runde fährt?*



Soweit ich weiß wird noch Samstags um 11 ab der Habichtshöhe gefahren.


----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2011)

oder um 11.00h an der Kunsthalle,

je nach dem


----------



## Jayesso (3. Dezember 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wird noch Samstags um 11 ab der Habichtshöhe gefahren.



OK, danke.


----------



## vogel23 (3. Dezember 2011)

is denn heute wer gefahren? war ja sau geiles wetter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pecto69 (3. Dezember 2011)

Gut da sich krank bin und nicht fahren darf  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

will denn morgen wer fahren ? 

bei dem sau Wetter


----------



## vogel23 (3. Dezember 2011)

wenns nich so is wie heute dann ja


----------



## Gr_Flash (3. Dezember 2011)

Also wenns nicht komplett aus Eimern schüttet wohl schon


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Dezember 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> is denn heute wer gefahren? war ja sau geiles wetter!!!!!!!!!!!



moin,nur`ne kleine gemütliche dreistündige runde.morgen wollte ich mir mal den tsve zu gemüte führen.hab gehört,das sie so schnell sein sollen,das sie unter dem regen fahren können.


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt 

also, wenns nicht kübelt würde ich um 11.30h 

am Parkplatz Quellental starten wollen.


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2011)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> moin,nur`ne kleine gemütliche dreistündige runde.morgen wollte ich mir mal den tsve zu gemüte führen.hab gehört,das sie so schnell sein sollen,das sie unter dem regen fahren können.


 
ja ja schnell sind die Trias wohl,

aber nur im uphill .

Bergab mußte dann aber schon etwas länger warten


----------



## slang (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss bis 14.30 schuften, vielleicht schaffe ich dann noch ne kleine Strassenrunde im Dunklen. 

Aber Montag sollte was gehen. ich hoffe auf halbwegs brauchbares Wetter.


----------



## vogel23 (4. Dezember 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt
> 
> also, wenns nicht kübelt würde ich um 11.30h
> 
> am Parkplatz Quellental starten wollen.




wo is das denn?


----------



## Gr_Flash (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Muss leider absagen, noch zu viel intus.
Sorry.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vogel23 (4. Dezember 2011)

@ flash: haste noch mal glück gehabt, 1: wir sind wo anders los gefahren und keiner hat dir bescheid sagen können, weil keiner deine nummer hat
2: war auch mehr trail runde als alles andere


----------



## criscross (4. Dezember 2011)




----------



## slang (4. Dezember 2011)

ich hättte sie gehabt, aber mich fragt ja keiner

egal, was ist mit Montag?


----------



## slang (4. Dezember 2011)

Vogel, schick mir mal deine Nr oder musste morgen arbeiten? 

So Tourvorschlag. Treff an der Radrennbahn. Über den Wappenweg bis Oerli, da dann üeber den Hermannn bis ?Halle?  Irgendwo da muss es ja ne Stelle geben wo man wieder auf den Wappenweg kommt. und dann über Werther, Jöllenbeck etc bis zur Radrennbahn zurück.

Criscros, so hatte ich das gedacht, ist aufem Handy zu schwer zum tippen


----------



## criscross (4. Dezember 2011)

soll ich irgendwas auf dem Garmin runterladen ?


----------



## slang (4. Dezember 2011)

nö, das würd wohl so gehen.
aber wir können ja auch was anderes fahren.
Wozu hast du Bock?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (9. Dezember 2011)

Wer am Sonntag noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht,

Die Bikelounge fährt um 11.00h ab dem Peter eine 

Trailtour

http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html


----------



## Jayesso (9. Dezember 2011)

criscross schrieb:


> Wer am Sonntag noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht,
> 
> Die Bikelounge fährt um 11.00h ab dem Peter eine
> 
> ...



Wisst ihr schon genau wie lange? Auf der Page steht ja 2-3 Std. Muss nachmittags noch nach Herford. Hätt aber schon Lust.
Wisst ihr schon wann und wo ihr im Januar fahrt?
VG Janosch


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Dezember 2011)

Trailrunde muss ich fahrtechnisch und materialbedingt leider passen 

Wäre aber Samstag o. Sonntag für eine Tour "zu haben"

Greetz


----------



## criscross (9. Dezember 2011)

das " Material " wird doch völlig überbewertet


----------



## vogel23 (9. Dezember 2011)

sonntag würd ich auch gerne noch mal raus!
hab gehört das wetter soll gut werden, ne bummel tour zum bienie?


----------



## slang (9. Dezember 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> sonntag würd ich auch gerne noch mal raus!
> hab gehört das wetter soll gut werden, ne bummel tour zum bienie?



Ja!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Dezember 2011)

vogel23 schrieb:


> sonntag würd ich auch gerne noch mal raus!
> hab gehört das wetter soll gut werden, ne bummel tour zum bienie?



Kannst bei uns wieder mitfahren 

Hast du dein neues Handy schon? Neue Nummer???


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. Dezember 2011)

so,endlich hat es mal geregnet.der boden brauchte wasser.
heute darf so richtig gebuddelt werden.wir fahren von uns aus recht´s hoch.ca 15.30h


----------



## slang (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Bretter vor dem Kopf können auch die eigene Sicht behindern.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (15. Dezember 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Die Bretter vor dem Kopf können auch die eigene Sicht behindern.



Sonne in den Speichen sieht nur, wer sein Rad bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Hä?????


----------



## kris. (15. Dezember 2011)

Ist mir auch zu hoch.


----------



## gooni11 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!......
Ich hatte heut Sonne in den Speichen ....
Steht für ..... Ich bin Rad gefahren. 

Glaub ich jedenfalls ;-)


----------



## yemajah (21. Dezember 2011)

Hi, super Idee dieser Thread! Ich suche noch jemanden, der auch eher CC oder Singletrail fährt und Lust hat, auch bei diesem Wetter zu fahren! Gemeinsam kann man sich besser motivieren in dieser Jahreszeit. Ich wohne in Minden, aber würde auch mal nach Lübbecke, Herford, Bielefeld, oder in den Deister kommen und andere Trails kennenlernen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter88 (21. Dezember 2011)

HI Peter 

Dann können wir gerne mal eine runde drehen. bike selber auch wetterunabhängig 

Von freitag an habe ich 2 wochen urlaub und zeit ohne ende..  

Gruß "


----------



## yemajah (21. Dezember 2011)

Supi, ich habe auch zeit, ich lasse Dir mal per PN meine Telefonnummer zukkommen, so nun geht's endlich mal wieder los in den Berg, teste ich mal wieder das Moots mit neuem Setup...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (23. Dezember 2011)

moin,hilter fährt am 24.12. um 13.00h,geht hier auch was?oder eher hockergymnastik?

heute um 15.00h komme ich hier vorbei

frohes fest
p.s.sollte verl und bielefelder mtb´ler kleinkreis keinen termin für morgen finden,fahre ich um 12.00h nach hilter und habe einen platz frei.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...52.010114,8.503461&spn=0.012679,0.027251&z=15


----------



## mille_plateaux (23. Dezember 2011)

....leider nicht so schön wie (zeitgleich) in Hilter 'rumzudübeln, aber gut, wat mutt dat mutt....









lest selbst, bspw. hier....:

http://bielefeldstelltsichquer.wordpress.com/

oder auch gerne hier.....:

http://de.indymedia.org/2011/12/322258.shtml

Euch allen für 2012 viel Sonne in den Speichen und vorher noch 'n paar schöne freie Tage....!


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Dezember 2011)

Also dafür wäre mir der Heiligabend zu schade. Ich finde mit Ignoranz erreicht man mehr. Meistens arten Gegenveranstaltungen immer aus weil ein paar Linke austicken und Krawall machen. Die rechten Vollpfosten dagegen verhalten sich oftmals friedlich. Ich würde dem Pack einfach keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken, erst recht nicht am Heiligabend. Lasst die doch eskortiert von Beamten durch die Straßen ziehen, während alle anderen sich auf ein schönes Weihnachtsfest vorbereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2011)

@ Waldi


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Dezember 2011)

... Danke!

Sollen ja angeblich auch nur lächerliche 40 Mann kommen. Die fühlen sich am Ende noch geehrt, wenn da son Massenauflauf veranstaltet wird. Feiert lieber mit euren Liebsten und hofft das bei all den Geschenken auch was fürs Bike dabei ist.


----------



## slang (23. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich anders,

keine Handbreit den Faschisten, einfach ignorieren halte ich für gefährlich.


----------



## stoppelhopper (24. Dezember 2011)

@slang






und beide Daumen nach oben gibt es von mir für diese Aktion hier:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/neue-strategie-gegen-nazis-mauern-gegen-rechts-1.1240230

@waldi: kann es sein, dass du schon länger nicht mehr auf einer (so einer) Demo warst?


----------



## Waldwichtel (24. Dezember 2011)

stoppelhopper schrieb:


> @waldi: kann es sein, dass du schon länger nicht mehr auf einer (so einer) Demo warst?



Sagen wir mal so, ich habe mich noch nie an einer Demo beteiligt, da mir meine Zeit dafür zu kostbar ist. Mir reicht was ich da teilweise in den Medien sehe. Dass das dann meistens nur Trittbrettfahrer sind, die die Gegendemonstration als Vorwand nutzen, ihre Aggressionen gegenüber den Rechten und dem Staat rauszulassen, geschieht dann leider auch auf Kosten der friedlichen Bürger. Trotzdem schadet es dem Bild der Linken ungemein. 

Für Stuttgart 21 hab ich in gewisser Weise Verständnis aber bei den Castor-Transport-Veranstaltungen und den Maidemos, wo halb Hamburg in Schutt und Asche gelegt wird, sträuben sich bei mir jedes mal die Haare.

Ich ignoriere den braunen Mob einfach und gut is. Das es in Bielefeld bisher auch immer friedlich verlaufen ist wusste ich aber. Spricht für die Ostwestfalen. 

Aber egal ob pro Gegendemonstration oder kontra, hauptsache wir stehen alle auf der richtigen Seite!


----------



## Gr_Flash (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde wohl auch kurz hingehen - aber nur weils da Bratwurst und Glühwein gibt.

Die 40 rechten Spinner interessieren mich nicht und die linken Spinner sind mir zu gefährlich, als dass ich in deren Nähe sein will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe Jahrelang in unmittelbarer Nähe zum braunen Haus in der Bleichstrasse gewohnt.
Die Aggressivsten waren die die Samstags vor dem Haus demonstriert haben.
Darauf arbeiten die Rechtne ja hin!

Dirk


----------



## slang (24. Dezember 2011)

Was entwickelt sich denn hier grad für ne Tendenz?

Pecto, heute rufen DGB und andere bürgerliche Institutionen zu der Demo auf. Pit Klausen labbert da rum.
Das kannst du doch nicht mit Aufmärschen der damaligen AJZ-Szene vergleichen.

Und die Rechten prügeln sich lieber, wenn sie in Überzahl sind, nachts wenn sie dich auf der Strasse treffen.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Dezember 2011)

So Kinders, die Weihnachtsgeschenke werde heute ausprobiert.

Poekelz und ich starten heute um 16 Uhr zum Nightride am Barreparkplatz 

Startpunkt hier

Am Strubberg
32609 Hüllhorst

52.28745,8.628087

Wer Bock darf sich gerne dranhängen


----------



## exto (27. Dezember 2011)

AArrgh...

habt ihr nix zu tun? Ich wär gern mitgekommen, aber um 16:00h - wenn ich gaaaanz viel Glück hab - kann ich mich grad mal auf's Rad setzen um von der Arbeit nach Hause zu schaukeln.

Hab' übrigens gestern meine Bike-Kofferräume in Amiland bestellt. Brauchst du die Adresse?


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Dezember 2011)

Ja sach was Axel, wann wärst du da?

Gibt's Bilder von dem Koffer im Netz?


----------



## exto (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist zwar n bisschen Off Topic, aber hier gibt's Info.

Immerhin geht's ja um Touren im weitesten Sinn


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Dezember 2011)

Oh das hatte ich falsch verstanden.
Ich dachte es geht um eine Transporttasche für´s Bike.
Dabei geht es ja um Transporttaschen an´s Bike 

Machen aber einen Hochwertigen Eindruck


----------



## Deleted 175627 (28. Dezember 2011)

mensch,heute war der wald rund um bielefeld voll mit mtb´lern.alte und neue gesichter.hab hier garnicht`s gelesen


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2011)

Ab 11 Uhr lockeres Trail gerolle von Bergkirchen Richtung Porta angesagt. 
Wer ist noch unterwegs?


----------



## criscross (30. Dezember 2011)

schaaaade, 
zu spät gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. Dezember 2011)

Ach Kinders war das schön heute.
Super Wetter mit Sonne, alles fahrbar.
Schön die gesamte Lutherische Egge, dann Krause Buche, schneller Peter und dann wieder zurück.
Leider hatte mein Mitbiker nicht damit gerechnet das Bergbefahren so anstrengen sein kann wenn man sich mal abseits der Forstautobahn befindet. 

Ich hatte Spass! 

Kiwi, schade das es nicht mehr geklappt hat. Der Kollege wäre da nie hingekommen.
Als wir um 13 Uhr am Schmied waren, musst ich den erst einmal mit Corny Banane wieder fit machen.
Daher sind wir umgedreht.
Sein Cube AMS hatte das erste mal Trail´s unter den Stollen gehabt.
Da habe ich erst einmal jemanden infiziert.


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Dezember 2011)

Kein Ding, Surfjunk!
Hatte auch alleine meinen Spaß.

Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## Jayesso (14. Januar 2012)

Was´n los hier???

LEBEN

(ein kümmerlicher, kleiner Versuch, dem Ding wieder Leben einzuhauchen )


----------



## Peter88 (14. Januar 2012)

Pff
alles schönwetter biker


----------



## kris. (14. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre meist recht spontan los, da macht es nicht immer Sinn hier ne halbe Stunde vorher nen Aufruf zu starten. Auch weil nicht sooo viele Detmolder anwesend sind...


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Januar 2012)

Moin.
Wir sind heute am Hermann unterwegs und checken die Trails dort.
Sonst jemand da unterwegs? 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Peter88 (15. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Ich fahre meist recht spontan los, da macht es nicht immer Sinn hier ne halbe Stunde vorher nen Aufruf zu starten. Auch weil nicht sooo viele Detmolder anwesend sind...



Ok Kris., trage ich als entschuldigt ein


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ok Kris., trage ich als entschuldigt ein






Bin jetzt gleich unterwegs, sprich 11:15h ab Detmold. Jemand Zeit? 
@kiwi   Ihr fahrt andere Wege als ich, aber evtl. schaue ich mal vorbei...


----------



## Jayesso (15. Januar 2012)

hihi. mein kümmerlicher, kleiner versuch hats geschafft 

ich bin heute leider nicht am start. schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Januar 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Bin jetzt gleich unterwegs, sprich 11:15h ab Detmold. Jemand Zeit?
> @kiwi   Ihr fahrt andere Wege als ich, aber evtl. schaue ich mal vorbei...



Yo, dann vielleicht bis später.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Yo, dann vielleicht bis später.



Müssen wir wohl nochmal probieren.
Ich war zwar kurz da, aber unten am Parkplatz wusste keiner genau wo Du grad warst. Lange warten ging auch nicht, nach der langen Abfahrt vom Hermann wurde es doch schnell kühl an Fingern und Füßen...


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Januar 2012)

Hi.
Haben uns verpasst. War gerade auf 'nem kurvigen Nadelwald-Trail, als du nach mir gefragt hast. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächstes Mal...
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## kris. (15. Januar 2012)

Joh, bis dahin dürfte auch mein Fully wieder rennen...


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2012)

Da für Samstag trockenes Wetter angesagt ist,
wollte ich eine kleine Tour Richtung Werther fahren.
Wir treffen uns um 11h auf dem Johannisberg in Bielefeld am Kiosk.
Streckenlänge ca. 30km mit der Möglichkeit zur Einkehr
in einem Cafe in Werther.

Das ganze soll eine lockere Tour werden,

keine Forstautobahnbolzerei !!!


----------



## Jayesso (25. Januar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> Da für Samstag trockenes Wetter angesagt ist,
> wollte ich eine kleine Tour Richtung Werther fahren.
> Wir treffen uns um 11h auf dem Johannisberg in Bielefeld am Kiosk.
> Streckenlänge ca. 30km mit der Möglichkeit zur Einkehr
> ...



Kann leider nicht. Abi-konzert-probe :kotz: .
Hoffentlich beim nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (25. Januar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> Da für Samstag trockenes Wetter angesagt ist,
> wollte ich eine kleine Tour Richtung Werther fahren.
> Wir treffen uns um 11h auf dem Johannisberg in Bielefeld am Kiosk.
> Streckenlänge ca. 30km mit der Möglichkeit zur Einkehr
> ...






Ok ok ..... Ich komm schon nicht....


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ok ok ..... Ich komm schon nicht....


 
komm man ruhig mit..

schöne Trails fahren...


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2012)

Genau Angie... lass uns mal richtig Trails fahren 

Danach hast du wirklich nen Grund dir nen neues Rad zu kaufen


----------



## slang (28. Januar 2012)

So,
Jayesso, Husky, Flash und wer sonst noch möchte.

Am Sonntag, wenn es von oben trocken ist.
Um 12 an der Kunsthalle oder um 12.40 am Anton Parkplatz. 
Richtung Oerlinghausen, da Kaffee und Kuchen, und wieder zurück.

Locker über Waldwege, keine wilden Geschichten


----------



## Gr_Flash (28. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> So,
> Jayesso, Husky, Flash und wer sonst noch möchte.
> 
> Am Sonntag, wenn es von oben trocken ist.
> ...



Allet klar!


----------



## Jayesso (28. Januar 2012)

Versuche es zu schaffen (Komzert-Probe...).
Vielen Dank.
VG Janosch



slang schrieb:


> So,
> Jayesso, Husky, Flash und wer sonst noch möchte.
> 
> Am Sonntag, wenn es von oben trocken ist.
> ...


----------



## Huskyspeed (28. Januar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> So,
> Jayesso, Husky, Flash und wer sonst noch möchte.
> 
> Am Sonntag, wenn es von oben trocken ist.
> ...


 

Ja endlich schönes Wetter!

Und dann? Hexenschuss:kotz:

Aber gerne beim nächsten mal


----------



## slang (28. Januar 2012)

Gute Besserung,

es wird noch weitere Touren geben, das Jahr ist noch lang


----------



## Jayesso (29. Januar 2012)

Alsp ich versuche 12.40 Uhr am Anton zu sein. Wie erkenne ich euch?
VG Janosch




slang schrieb:


> So,
> Jayesso, Husky, Flash und wer sonst noch möchte.
> 
> Am Sonntag, wenn es von oben trocken ist.
> ...


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Januar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich euch?
> VG Janosch



Daran, dass wir alle mir einem Mountain Bike da stehen 


...Halte einfach nach diesem wundervollen Rad ausschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (29. Januar 2012)

Ok


----------



## Jayesso (29. Januar 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht!! Freu mich, dass ich jetzt auch mal dabei war! Gerne wieder!
VG Janosch


----------



## Gr_Flash (29. Januar 2012)

Klar, gerne wieder! 

PS: Die Kälte hatte auch was Gutes: Bike sauber, Klamotten sauber, Freundin hat aus Langeweile Kekse gebacken


----------



## Jayesso (29. Januar 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Klar, gerne wieder!
> 
> PS: Die Kälte hatte auch was Gutes: Bike sauber, Klamotten sauber, Freundin hat aus Langeweile Kekse gebacken




Mich persönlich stört die Kälte, oder die Temperaturen, die es heute gab auch nicht so sehr. ******* wirds nur wenns dabei regnet!


----------



## Gr_Flash (29. Januar 2012)

Och heute wars für mich temperaturmäßig schon hart am Limit, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich mal wieder meine Brille vergessen habe und andauernd feucht-kalte Augen hatte


----------



## Jayesso (29. Januar 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Och heute wars für mich temperaturmäßig schon hart am Limit, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich mal wieder meine Brille vergessen habe und andauernd feucht-kalte Augen hatte




Ja, das ist Käse. Kenn ich aber auch


----------



## criscross (29. Januar 2012)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Och heute wars für mich temperaturmäßig schon hart am Limit, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich mal wieder meine Brille vergessen habe und andauernd feucht-kalte Augen hatte


 
jep,
war ne schöne erfrischende Tour


----------



## Adrian69 (31. Januar 2012)

habe heute morgen den teuto für zwei stündchen besucht. war herrlich die sonne und die klare luft u genau null begegnungen, aber nach zwei stunden waren auch langsam die pfoten kalt.
nächster besuch am donnerstag und dann am WE


----------



## Deleted 175627 (31. Januar 2012)

Adrian69 schrieb:


> habe heute morgen den teuto für zwei stündchen besucht. war herrlich die sonne und die klare luft u genau null begegnungen, aber nach zwei stunden waren auch langsam die pfoten kalt.
> nächster besuch am donnerstag und dann am WE



haben auch den teuto gesurftsurf und das wetter genossen.bei mir waren die flossen die erste stund kalt,dann gings.so isses mit den fischen.
fahren morgen,wie jeden mittwoch und am wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertobi78 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wie schaut es am Sonntag aus ?

Wir sind 5 Männers uns wollen am Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr
von der Wittekindsquelle / Bergkirchen Richtung Kaiser fahren. 

Hat jemand Lust, sich uns anzuschliessen?


Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## chucki_bo (2. Februar 2012)

dertobi78 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> wie schaut es am Sonntag aus ?
> 
> ...



 Minus 10 Grad 

Viel Spaaahhaaaß 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

Ich fands die Tage bei -3°C schon recht frisch 3 Stunden lang .. -10°C? Da fahr ich lieber Downhill!  

Respekt und euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Wow, das ist mir auch zu kalt.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

@ Surfjunk:

kleine Trailrunde um Lübbecke dieses Wochenende? Oder am See ne Runde drehen?


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Day or Night 

Bock auf Lutthersche Egge by Night?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

Da wirds wohl auch kalt 
Mal sehen was das Wochenende bereit hält, dann könnte man die Egge by Night fahren!
Aber dann bitte auch bei dem Termin bleiben!


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Reicht ja dann 1-2 Stündchen, da wird schon kalt genug werden.

Dann meld dich.


----------



## markus.we (2. Februar 2012)

Laut Vorhersage soll es am Sonntag "nur" -5 Grad werden. Ich denke das ist noch erträglich. Einen Versuch ist es jedenfalls wert. 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Gr_Flash (2. Februar 2012)

Also letzten Sonntag waren es glaub ich so um 0°C, wir hatten technischen Defekt (Schaltung) und den meisten sind die Getränke eingefroren...

Ne, Jungs - bei den Temperaturen bin ich raus


----------



## JENSeits (2. Februar 2012)

Soo wir haben uns im Nightrightthread mal etwas genauer mit dem Wochenende befasst.

Surfjunk und ich wollen irgendwann am Wochenende die Trails rund um den schnellen Peter und die Krause Buche fahren, das wird also eine bergab-lastige Veranstaltung werden, ggf. auch mit Fullface und allem drum und dran.
Wer hat Interesse da mitzumachen? 

Tag und Zeit steht noch nicht fest, wird aber wohl tagsüber im hellen stattfinden! 
Mitfahrer sind immer sehr willkommen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Februar 2012)

Hi.
Sonntag im Hellen bei nicht zu derben Minusgraden wäre ich wohl mit dabei.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Soo wir haben uns im Nightrightthread mal etwas genauer mit dem Wochenende befasst.
> 
> Surfjunk und ich wollen irgendwann am Wochenende die Trails rund um den schnellen Peter und die Krause Buche fahren, das wird also eine bergab-lastige Veranstaltung werden, ggf. auch mit Fullface und allem drum und dran.
> Wer hat Interesse da mitzumachen?
> ...



Moin Jens,

Ich melde mal vorsichtig Interesse an. Zusage erfolgt kurzfristig, benötige dann aber einen Lotsen zum Treffpunkt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Sonntag ist Kidstag. 

Ich kÃ¶nnte diesmal nur Samstag, am besten frÃ¼h oder Mittag.

Treffpunkt Parkplatz Krause Buche. 
Vorberger Weg
32549â Bad Oeynhausen


----------



## Adrian69 (3. Februar 2012)

meine bessere hälfte und ich fahren auf jeden fall gegen 1130 irgendwo zwischen golfplatz und schwedenfrieden in den teuto rein. allerding noch nicht klar sa. und/oder sonntag


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Dann würde ich sagen Samstag treff um 10:15 auf dem vom Surfjunnk beschriebenen Parkplatz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2012)

Björn kommt auch, hab gerade mit telefoniert.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Also Morgen, Samstag 10:15 ist Treff fÃ¼r eine Bergab-lastige Runde!

Parkplatz: 

Krause Buche
Vorberger Weg
32549â Bad Oeynhausen


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Also Morgen, Samstag 10:15 ist Treff fÃ¼r eine Bergab-lastige Runde!
> 
> Parkplatz:
> 
> ...



Absage, das pack ich zeitlich nicht!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Schade! Wann wärst du denn zeitlich vor Ort bzw. wann würde es dir passen?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Schade! Wann wärst du denn zeitlich vor Ort bzw. wann würde es dir passen?



Wenn dann Sonntag, morgen Früh ist Einkaufen angesagt aufgrund beiderseitiger Berufstätigkeit und am frühen Abend dann Geburtstagsessen bei meinem Dad. Wenn ich dann An- und Abreisezeit plus Trailsurfen rechne wird das deutlich zu knapp.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Alles klar - Sonntag könnte man noch eine Runde starten! Meinetwegen auch hier in Lübbecke - da hätte ich ebstimmt noch einen Mitfahrer an der Hand!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Alles klar - Sonntag könnte man noch eine Runde starten! Meinetwegen auch hier in Lübbecke - da hätte ich ebstimmt noch einen Mitfahrer an der Hand!



Ich behalte das bis morgen Abend mal im Auge. Allerdings müssen sich meine Mitfahrer zur Zeit darauf einstellen das ich relativ langsam und vorsichtig unterwegs bin.

Ich muss mich nach der Geschichte Anfang Januar erst einmal wieder an die Belastungsgrenze herantesten.


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

Null Problemo, alles machbar! 
Meld dich am Besten aufm Handy bei mir


----------



## gooni11 (9. Februar 2012)

Moin
Hat evt jemand Lust am Samstag auf ne lockere Runde MTB !?
Ich hätte so ab 13.30 uhr Zeit.
Da ich nun auch ein anderes Bike hab wird die Runde auch eher gemütlich
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (9. Februar 2012)

Interesse ist da! Wo Treff und welche Runde?
VG Janosch



gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Hat evt jemand Lust am Samstag auf ne lockere Runde MTB !?
> Ich hätte so ab 13.30 uhr Zeit.
> Da ich nun auch ein anderes Bike hab wird die Runde auch eher gemütlich
> Mfg


----------



## RolfK (9. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Da ich nun auch ein anderes Bike hab




Zeich ma


----------



## gooni11 (9. Februar 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Zeich ma



Trau mich nich....
Is nix wildes..... Stefens glide es AM Fully. 

Wie und warum  ich dazu gekommen bin ..... Laaaaange Geschichte.... Jedenfalls fährt das Ding super und ich kann jetzt Wege fahren an die ich mit dem Hardtail nicht mal gedacht hab.
Mfg
@jeyesso.... Ich weis noch nicht genau... Ich denke Samstag 13,30uhr entweder am eisernen Anton treffen oder im Schopketal. Erfährst du dann hier noch !
Wohin dann......
In Wald.....


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls fährt das Ding super und ich kann jetzt Wege fahren an die ich mit dem Hardtail nicht mal gedacht hab.



warum das? so viel federweg hat das teil ja nun auch nicht.


----------



## gooni11 (9. Februar 2012)

Erstens ...... Federweg immerhin 140mm vorn wie hinten.

Zweitens..... Es geht ja nicht nur um Federweg sondern auch um Geometrie oder?!

Ich jedenfalls habs letzte Woche ausgiebig getestet und fahr nun wege die ich zwar auch mit dem S-works hätte fahren können es aber nicht gemacht hab .
Der Grund dafür ist ganz einfach.......die 140mm sorgen definitiv für ein ordentliches Maß an Traktion (und die 2,4er Schluffen) 
Und ich fühl mich einfach unglaublich sicher aufgrund der Sitzposition bzw der Geometrie .

Hardtail ist und bleibt nun mal Hardtail.
Ich behaupte allerdings auch NICHT das ich jetzt noch schnell unterwegs bin.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Februar 2012)

Ist das denn nur eine Übergangslösung, oder schon die Finale?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Hardtail ist und bleibt nun mal Hardtail.



Aha !


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2012)

Tja, der Mensch wird halt älter und benötigt dann ein Sofa!























Oh Shit, ich habe ja auch 4 Sofas im Keller/in der Garage stehen...


----------



## kris. (9. Februar 2012)




----------



## Jayesso (9. Februar 2012)

Oh gott, hoffentlich komm ich die Wege mit meinem Hardtail (-overall) hinterher 
OK, werde mal gucken. Eigentlich hab ich Samstag Zeit. Mir pers. lieber wäre Schopke, da ich ja auch Oerlinghauser bin, aber gegen Anton hab ich auch nichts 
VG



gooni11 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls fährt das Ding super und ich kann jetzt Wege fahren an die ich mit dem Hardtail nicht mal gedacht hab.
> Mfg
> @jeyesso.... Ich weis noch nicht genau... Ich denke Samstag 13,30uhr entweder am eisernen Anton treffen oder im Schopketal. Erfährst du dann hier noch !
> Wohin dann......
> ...


----------



## gooni11 (10. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist das denn nur eine Übergangslösung, oder schon die Finale?



Finale


----------



## slang (10. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Finale



Abwarten,
das glaubt dir erst mal keiner

Sind da nicht schon andere Bremsen dran? Und Stütze? Und die Reifen


----------



## Sonne310 (10. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Da ich nun auch ein anderes Bike hab wird die Runde auch eher gemütlich
> Mfg



Ne lockere Runde wird es höchstens, weil ich mitkomme 
Also zieh Dich warm an, ins Schwitzen kommst Du nicht


----------



## gooni11 (10. Februar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Abwarten,
> das glaubt dir erst mal keiner
> 
> Sind da nicht schon andere Bremsen dran? Und StÃ¼tze? Und die Reifen



 ...... Arsch......



Also.... Ich bin Samstag um 13.30 uhr am eisernen Anton! Ich denke volker (ein Bekannter) kommt auch mit. Es wir dann ne lockere Runde einfach kreutz und quer durch die Gegend. Wer da ist, ist da ..... Wer nicht..... Nichtð


----------



## poekelz (10. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> ...... Arsch......



Angelo, lass die nur alle reden...


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Februar 2012)

Hab leider nen Lehrgang, sonst wäre ich mitgekommen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. Februar 2012)

arbeiten


----------



## slang (10. Februar 2012)

ich auch


----------



## Jayesso (11. Februar 2012)

Treff: Anton - Parkplatz oder schon oben am Turm???

Bei mir zieht glaub ich ne Erkältung auf, daher bleib ich glaub ich doch besser im Warmen. Schade, aber euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## gooni11 (11. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Treff: Anton - Parkplatz oder schon oben am Turm???
> 
> Bei mir zieht glaub ich ne Erkältung auf, daher bleib ich glaub ich doch besser im Warmen. Schade, aber euch viel Spaß!!



moin
Der Treff ist unten auf dem Parklplatz da auch teilweise mit dem Auto "angereist" wird.

Ist nicht schlimm wenn du nicht kommst......kann immer mal was dazwischen kommen
Mfg


----------



## pecto69 (11. Februar 2012)

Viel Spass bei der Tour! Ich gehe schön 3 Std auffn Teich 
Töööö
Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (11. Februar 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Viel Spass bei der Tour! Ich gehe schön 3 Std auffn Teich
> Töööö
> Dirk



Danke......tschüssn!frrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pecto69 (11. Februar 2012)

Yeahh man...


----------



## Jayesso (11. Februar 2012)

Mir ist ja heute bei der Tour mein Schaltwerk bzw. die Innenseite gebrochen:



Meine Frage, kann man dieses Teil auch einzeln kaufen (und wie heißt es?) oder muss ich mir gleich nen neues Schaltwerk besorgen?
Die Runde hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht 
VG Janosch


----------



## Peter88 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo Janosch
Ist ja ärgerlich. Hoffentlich bist du damit noch vernünftig zurück gekommen.

Das es den inneren teil des Schaltwerkes einzeln gibt ist durchaus möglich. genau kann man das ohne typ Bezeichnung des Schaltwerkes nicht sagen..

Ich persönlich würde mir das Ersatzteil aber nicht einzeln nachkaufen. oft steht der Preis für Ersatzteile bei Schaltwerken in keiner vernünftigen Relation zum Neupreis.

Ich persönlich würde mir das gleiche Schaltwerk wieder kaufen und das jetzige als Ersatzteilspender nutzen (die kettenspannfeder verabschieden sich auch gelegentlich) 
oder du hast Glück und jemand hier im Forum hat noch das passende Ersatzteil liegen

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (11. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Mir ist ja heute bei der Tour mein Schaltwerk bzw. die Innenseite gebrochen:
> Meine Frage, kann man dieses Teil auch einzeln kaufen (und wie heißt es?) oder muss ich mir gleich nen neues Schaltwerk besorgen?
> Die Runde hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht
> VG Janosch



Moin
Das mit dem Schaltwerk tut mir leid ,ich denke ich würde mir aber ein neues besorgen..... 50 euro glaub ich.... WENN du das Ersatzteil einzeln bekommst kostet das warscheinlich 18 eu 
....ABER hast dich richtig gut geschlagen fürs erste mal 
Mfg


----------



## Gr_Flash (11. Februar 2012)

Würde mir ein gebrauchtes SW zulegen und davon das Teil nutzen


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2012)

habe hier noch ein slx schaltwerk rumliegen ...


----------



## Jayesso (11. Februar 2012)

gooni11 schrieb:


> Moin
> Das mit dem Schaltwerk tut mir leid ,ich  denke ich würde mir aber ein neues besorgen..... 50 euro glaub ich.... WENN du  das Ersatzteil einzeln bekommst kostet das warscheinlich 18 eu
> 
> 
> ...



 Danke für eure Tipps. Ich denke ich werde mir nen neues holen.
 Gooni, es war nicht mein erstes mal  vor zwei Wochen, bin ich die gleiche  Runde auch schon mit euch gefahren, da warst du aber nicht mit. Heute war ich  aber nen bischen verunsichert, halt wegen dem Schaltwerk.



k_star schrieb:


> habe hier noch ein slx schaltwerk rumliegen  ...


 Danke k_star, passte den das teil von einem slx schaltwerk auch an mein  xt-schaltwerk?


Und nochwas, ich bin ja die Tour heute damit noch zu Ende gefahren, größere Probleme sind ja nicht nochmal aufgetreten, manchmal nen bischen komische Geräusche, wie nötig ist es jetzt also das wieder zu reparieren (also irgentwann muss es ja schon sein, das ist klar)?


----------



## pecto69 (12. Februar 2012)

Ey janosch, nimm das slx von k-star
 und bau das dran, kannst auch zu mir runter
Kommen und wir schauen uns das mal an.
Dirk


----------



## gooni11 (12. Februar 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ey janosch, nimm das slx von k-star
> und bau das dran, kannst auch zu mir runter
> Kommen und wir schauen uns das mal an.
> Dirk


Aber pass auf beim Dirk....... Nicht das der am Ende einen Toaster an dein Rad schraubt und das Schaltwerk behält....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (12. Februar 2012)

Psssst.......


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Heut noch jemand zwischen DT und BI unterwegs? Wolle mich gleich mal auf den Weg begeben. Nen paar Punkte auf Gooni gutmachen!


----------



## stoppelhopper (12. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Mir ist ja heute bei der Tour mein Schaltwerk bzw. die Innenseite gebrochen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

das Teil heißt Kettenleitblech innen, wenn du es bestellen willst ist die genaue Bezeichnung für das Schaltwerk wichtig (z.B. RD-M772 für das noch aktuelle XT-Schaltwerk, da wäre die Artikelnummer für das Ersatzteil Y-5W710000  sofern es sich um den langen, meist Standardmäßig verbauten Schaltwerkskäfig handelt.)
Das Teil Kostet keine zehn Euro, frag doch mal beim Händler deines Vertrauens nach.

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2012)

das aktuelle xt-schaltwerk hört auf den namen rd-m780.


----------



## stoppelhopper (12. Februar 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> das aktuelle xt-schaltwerk hört auf den namen rd-m780.



Ja, das gibts auch und ist natürlich der Nachfolger, ich habe daher ja auch 'noch aktuell' geschrieben, da diese nach-wie-vor als von Shimano als neue und aktuelle Ware angeboten werden. Das auf dem Bild ist aber abgesehen davon definitiv kein RD-M780 (...)


----------



## Jayesso (12. Februar 2012)

hallo stoppelhopper, mein schaltwerk ist ein RD-M773. das problem ist auch, dass ich nicht genau weiß, ob an dem außenteil i-was kaputt/verbogen ist.


----------



## kris. (12. Februar 2012)

Gute Quelle für Shimano-Krempel: http://bicikli.de/shop/

War das jetzt unterschwellige Werbung?!


----------



## slang (12. Februar 2012)

Bestell dir das Blech wie stoppelhoppper es empfiehlt.
Wenn das äußere Blech etwas verbogen ist, kannst das ja wieder zurück biegen. Ist Blech, nicht Karbon, Scandium oder ähnlicher Superwerkstoff


----------



## Jayesso (12. Februar 2012)

naja, das innere war ja auch erst nur verbogen, als es dann wieder richtig gebogen wurde ist es halt gebrochen. deshalb bin ich nen bischen unsicher.


----------



## chucki_bo (12. Februar 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> hallo stoppelhopper, mein schaltwerk ist ein RD-M773. das problem ist auch, dass ich nicht genau weiß, ob an dem außenteil i-was kaputt/verbogen ist.



Nimm den Bock, fahr zum Händler und frag nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (18. Februar 2012)

hallo,

Samstag, wenns nicht regnet

um 12.00 Uhr Anton Parkplatz. 
Lockere Runde gen Oerlinghausen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. Februar 2012)

@slang

um halb anne Ecke Heeper / Otto Brenner?


----------



## gooni11 (18. Februar 2012)

slang schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Samstag, wenns nicht regnet
> 
> ...



Ok.... Ich komm da hin! 
Bis gleich


----------



## slang (18. Februar 2012)

Flash so kurz vor halb und dann die nächste Kreuzung, da kommt shoti dann auch hin.


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. Februar 2012)

allet klar


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Februar 2012)

Hi.
Wir sind morgen wahrscheinlich in BadOe an der K.Buche unterwegs. 
Sonst noch jemand da? 

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2012)

Mache morgen Kids und Frauentour ab Bergkirchen. 
Ich glaube nicht das wir es KB schaffen werden. 

Wann seit ihr den da?


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Februar 2012)

Denke so ab 1300-1400.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nextfriday (22. Februar 2012)

Moin,
der Wettergott soll ja heute einigermaßen gelaunt sein  .
Zeit für ne schöne Feierabendrunde. Treffpunkt Donoperteich um 16 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (22. Februar 2012)

viel spaß. kann leider aus dir bekannten gründen nicht


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Februar 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Wettergott soll ja heute einigermaßen gelaunt sein  .
> Zeit für ne schöne *Feierabendrunde*. Treffpunkt Donoperteich um *16 uhr*



 sehr geil


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. Februar 2012)

Wer früh anfängt der kann .....


----------



## nextfriday (22. Februar 2012)

Wer früh anfängt darf früh gehen.
War ne nette kleine Runde, leider a* dunkel zum Schluss, so ohne Lampen


----------



## chucki_bo (22. Februar 2012)

Shice. Ich fange um 7 an und hab so um 18 Feierabend. 

Freie Berufswahl


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Februar 2012)

Hät´s du mal besser in der Schule aufgepasst.

"Du lernst doch nicht für uns sondern für dich, Junge!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nextfriday (22. Februar 2012)

Falsche Bude würde ich sagen, dank 35 Stundenwoche bleibt da immer mal Zeit zum biken


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

Will morgen jemand Biken so ba 16.00 Uhr?


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2012)

will einer morgen Mittag  fahren ? 

Treff um 13h auf dem  Johannisberg -Richtung Werther.


----------



## slang (23. Februar 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> will einer morgen Mittag  fahren ?
> 
> Treff um 13h auf dem  Johannisberg -Richtung Werther.



Freie Berufswahl... passt hier ja wohl noch besser. 
Ich hab schon wieder ne Erkältung, deswegen kann ich nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Februar 2012)

Moin,

is am Wochenende wer ab Bielefeld unterwegs?


----------



## Tori0909 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo.

Jemand lust am Dienstag Vormittag oder Mittag eine Runde zu drehen?

Bin jetzt 2 mal alleine Unterwegs gewesen aber ist schon etwas öde und so gut kenne ich mich im Wald auch noch nicht aus wegen Strecken und so.

Gruß Alex


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Februar 2012)

...das wird auch so bleiben, wenn Du Dich auf diesen Thread verläßt...

Die Resonanz hier ist gleich "0"


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

Tori0909 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Jemand lust am Dienstag Vormittag oder Mittag eine Runde zu drehen?
> 
> ...



Wenn mein Bike wieder fit ist und die Vorabi-klausuren vorbei sind (in ca. 2 Wochen) können wir auch mal ne runde zusammen fahren. komme aus dem bokelfenn. kenn mich allerdings auch nicht so gut aus, was trails betrifft.
VG


----------



## kris. (26. Februar 2012)

Tja, ein "Nein" zu posten bringt auch keinen weiter. Und da vormittags unter der Woche wohl so gut wie niemand kann, bleiben auch die Antworten aus.
Manche Anfragen werden anschliessend auch per PM geklärt und nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Februar 2012)

He Mark, die Bielefelder Truppe machen den Tourentreff über Whatsapp daher sind die hier eher Mau. 

Oder die sind alle im Keller auf der Rolle zu Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (26. Februar 2012)

och.....ich würde wohl Di. Mittag fahren,

allerdings auf der anderen Seite vom Berg.....

nach der Sandpackung vom Donnerstag zieht mich 
im Moment nix mehr in den Sennesand .....


----------



## Jayesso (26. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Mark, die Bielefelder Truppe machen den Tourentreff über Whatsapp daher sind die hier eher Mau.




Diskriminierung aller Apple und Smartphoneablehner


----------



## nextfriday (26. Februar 2012)

@Tori 0909 Also ausgerechnet Dienstag Vormittag ist schlecht, wenn Mittwoch Morgen auch ginge, wäre ich wohl dabei.


----------



## Tori0909 (26. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch morgen geht auch, habe da Spätdienst. Halten wir auf alle Fälle schon mal fest. 

Alex


----------



## slang (26. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Mark, die Bielefelder Truppe machen den Tourentreff über Whatsapp daher sind die hier eher Mau.
> 
> Oder die sind alle im Keller auf der Rolle zu Zeit



Vorabsprachen laufen da, aber dann werden die Termine hier schon genannt. Nur gelegentlich müssen wir auch mal arbeiten 
Diese Woche siehts für mich zB schlecht aus 

Fr, Sa, So, Mo wären für mich die nächsten möglichen Termine. Und wenn die Wettervoraussage dann halbwegs was hergibt, kommt hier schon noch was. 

Und die Rolle steht schön in der Wohnung. Der Elite Chrono ist leise genug. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass das saulangweilig ist


----------



## the_Shot (26. Februar 2012)

Sorry, kann auch nur am WE


----------



## Gr_Flash (26. Februar 2012)

Dito


----------



## nextfriday (26. Februar 2012)

Man wäre ich heute super gerne gefahren, leider musste ich stattdessen Schränke abbauen! So ein feines Wetter und ich keine Zeit :banghead:


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2012)

So oder so, wir waren am Wochenende von Bi aus aufm Berg hinter Oerlinghausen, gefühlte 10x rauf&runter => insgesamt ne Supertour!

Wenn die, die dort gefilmt haben, hier mitlesen: Ich wär gespannt aufs Ergebnis 

Ich wollt mit meinem Posting mal n bisschen provozieren  , da ich auch im letzten Jahr hier "0"-Resonanz aufs Anfragen hatte...

Aber insgesamt scheint sich in der Gegend um Oerlinghausen ja am meisten links und rechts der ausgetretenen Pfade zu tun?!

Naja, nächsten Wochenende is hoffentlich mal wieder Deister (so Gott will bei Bombenwetter) angesagt. Nebenbei: liest die Zieh Ay Ey bei so ner Formulierung eigentlich mit  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2012)

Naja das was der Evel da m Deister so bastelt wirst du hier nirgends finden.
Es gibt noch bei Porta eine krassen DH Line.
Im Bielefelder Bereich ist mir sowas bis jetzt noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2012)

Soooo übel wars im Schopketal ja nu auch wieder nich, auch wenn jetzt erstmal alles kaputt&platt is.

Aber ich stimme zu: kein Vergleich gegen Deutschlands größten Bikepark


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte jetzt auch nicht das es da übel ist oder sonst was.
Einfach nur die Feststellung das dort eher Natur als gebuddelt ist.

Wir haben hier bei uns auf dem Wiehenkamm auch sehr schöne Naturtrails.
Kann man eine Top Enduro Runde draus machen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. Februar 2012)

moin,
hab auch gerade 2 Wochen schöne Ruten zum nachfahren 

bin aber am Mittwoch wie gewohnt beim Teutosurf


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2012)

@surfjunk nebenbi: die Stahlfederbestellung is heute raus


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Februar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @surfjunk nebenbi: die Stahlfederbestellung is heute raus



Für die Lyrik?

Wenn dann, dann 
Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2012)

Nich ganz, ich bau ne Sektor-Coil inne Revelation. Dürfte dann alles in allem bei 1.900g liegen


----------



## Tori0909 (27. Februar 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> @Tori 0909 Also ausgerechnet Dienstag Vormittag ist schlecht, wenn Mittwoch Morgen auch ginge, wäre ich wohl dabei.


 
Wann und wo?

Alex


----------



## nextfriday (27. Februar 2012)

@Tori0909 Ich schicke dir gleich eben eine PM. 
Gruß Roland


----------



## slang (27. Februar 2012)

Sodele 
Wenn halbwegs Wetter ist:
Am Freitag um 14.30 am Johannisberg, lockere Runde nach Werther und zurück. Ca. 25 km
Bisher sind wir zu viert.


----------



## nextfriday (27. Februar 2012)

Da würde ich auch gerne ne schöne Tour machen, stattdessen wieder ab in den Norden, Schränke 
bei Oma abbauen. Ich könnte : kotz:


----------



## slang (28. Februar 2012)

Na ja, das richtig schöne Tourwetter kommt ja noch.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (1. März 2012)




----------



## crossboss (1. März 2012)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nun lockt das frühlingshafte Wetter mich auch auf das bike.
> 
> *Wer hat am Samstag Zeit und Lust auf eine gemäßigte Mountainbiketour?*
> ...



Hallo Olaf, das wurd ' aber auch Zeit


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2012)

?


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2012)

Ok Olaf,  <_*Samstag 11 Uhr Kunsthalle / Wertherrunde ,*_vielleicht auf nen Käffchen zu _*Jessie*_ geht i.O.

Ps.: Jetzt hast Du schon Deine 2.te Antwort. Jörg  PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (1. März 2012)




----------



## Deleted 175627 (2. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Sodele
> Wenn halbwegs Wetter ist:
> Am Freitag um 14.30 am Johannisberg, lockere Runde nach Werther und zurück. Ca. 25 km
> Bisher sind wir zu viert.



hallo,ist halbwegs wetter für euch?,fahrt ihr?


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

Halbwegs? Das Wetter ist doch großartig, klar fahren wir.


----------



## Gr_Flash (2. März 2012)

Ich schaffs nicht, sorry, bin noch unterwegs. Viel Sapß!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (2. März 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Halbwegs? Das Wetter ist doch großartig, klar fahren wir.


Johannisberg in Bielefeld am Kiosk?


----------



## slang (2. März 2012)

Jupp,
Flash, schade. Wie siehts mit dem WE aus?


----------



## criscross (2. März 2012)

geiles Wetter zum fahren 

bis nachher....


----------



## criscross (2. März 2012)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nun lockt das frühlingshafte Wetter mich auch auf das bike.
> 
> *Wer hat am Samstag Zeit und Lust auf eine gemäßigte Mountainbiketour?*
> ...


 
Hallo Olaf,

wir sind die Tour zwar schon heute bei richtig geilen Wetter gefahren,

aber ich fahre morgen gerne noch einmal mit.

Mal schauen wer da alles so am Start ist .


----------



## crossboss (2. März 2012)

Jo, wir sind am Amshauser Südhang entlang dem Steinbruch Höhenpfad bis nach Hallerkreisel und übern Kamm zurück gefahren. Enduroeinlagen inclusive, 1000hm, teils in schwerem Boden. Am Kammweg und an der Goldenen Meile wars leider total matschig. Das arme kleine Genius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. März 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> wir sind die Tour zwar schon heute bei richtig geilen Wetter gefahren,
> 
> ...



moin,werde heute in die andere richtung surfen und nicht kommen.
viel spass euch.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. März 2012)

Hi.
Wir sind morgen in Porta am Kaiser unterwegs.
Gäste sind stets willkommen.
Gruß, Kiwi.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2012)

Heute gibts ne kleine Runde um Lübbecke - nichts arges und weites, denn ich hab Kater! 

Los geht's um 13Uhr aufm Parkplatz der Barre Brauwelt. Westliche Seite der B239


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

Morgen Mittag um 12.00 Uhr gehts ab Parkplatz Bienenschmid zum Hangsteinhaus Berlebeck und auf die Herrmannsdownhillstrecken, lecker denn am Samstag solls regenen da wird niemand fahren und immerhin 3 Leute haben bisher Zeit, am Freitag Mittag was zu starten

Jörg


----------



## chucki_bo (8. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Morgen Mittag um 12.00 Uhr gehts ab Parkplatz Bienenschmid zum Hangsteinhaus Berlebeck und auf die Herrmannsdownhillstrecken, lecker denn am Samstag solls regenen da wird niemand fahren und immerhin 3 Leute haben bisher Zeit, am Freitag Mittag was zu starten
> 
> Jörg



Geht das schon wieder los mit der seelischen Grausamkeit "mitten am Arbeitstag zu fahren". 

Unbelievable


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Morgen Mittag um 12.00 Uhr gehts ab Parkplatz Bienenschmid zum Hangsteinhaus Berlebeck und auf die Herrmannsdownhillstrecken, lecker denn am Samstag solls regenen da wird niemand fahren und immerhin 3 Leute haben bisher Zeit, am Freitag Mittag was zu starten
> 
> Jörg



Ist dieser Parkplatz in Bielefeld oder Detmold?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (8. März 2012)

Helpup.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2012)

Achgott was sind denn das für Namen? Schade, etwas zu weit für mein Zeitfenster morgen.


----------



## nextfriday (8. März 2012)

Nicht ganz Helpup, das ist Stapellage. Aber 12 Uhr ist selbst mir zu früh. Am Samstag soll das Wetter auch viel besser werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2012)

.


----------



## Huskyspeed (8. März 2012)

Echte Lipper fahren bei jedem Wetter!


----------



## slang (8. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Achgott was sind denn das für Namen? Schade, etwas zu weit für mein Zeitfenster morgen.



Vom Bodensee aus, würd ich wohl auch meinen


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2012)

ich studiere in pb, detmold wär da noch drin


----------



## slang (8. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> ich studiere in pb, detmold wär da noch drin



Unter deinem Avatar steht halt der Bodensee


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. März 2012)

jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## slang (8. März 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. März 2012)

Änderung : wir starten jetzt um 13.00 Uhr an der Kirche in Stapellage zum Herrmann usw

Viel Spass dann morgen, bei Regen

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/region.hts?lid=DE14477&Ort=BIELEFELD&CD=A


----------



## nextfriday (9. März 2012)

Ach was, der Wetterbericht gehört eh verboten, Glücksspiele sind in Deutschland nicht erlaubt


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2012)

Sind heute ne geile Endurorunde gefahren. Die Downhillstrecken am Herrmann sind Klasse! Die Sonne schien . Was will man mehr?!

Für morgen siehs regional für Bielefeld   eigendlich ganz gut aus.
Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2012)

**Zuviel Informationen .... LG JENSeits** Gibt inzwischen zig Varianten da,geil. Das Genius geht super rauf und runter. 

Hey, da waren wir heute also auch überall. Aber wohl früher!Nein nicht weil wir schneller warenJörg


----------



## kris. (9. März 2012)

tststs, nicht zu viel verraten!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (9. März 2012)

Zeigts mir dann einfach wenn wir vielleicht mal zusammen unterwegs sind. Habs eh nich genau verstanden ;-)


----------



## RolfK (9. März 2012)

Wo ist Tante Edit, wenn man sie mal brauch 

Sowas schreibt man doch nicht öffentlich.......


----------



## nextfriday (9. März 2012)

Leider ist der Downhill mittlerweile so stark ausgefahren, dass man ihn eh viel zu gut entdecken kann.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (10. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (10. März 2012)

oh, zu spät gelesen 

du bist ja nen Frühaufsteher


----------



## gooni11 (10. März 2012)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Wer hat heute (Samstag den 10.03.2012) Zeit und Lust auf eine Mountainbiketour?
> 
> Start 11:00 Uhr an der Habichtshöhe in Richtung Hörste.
> Dauer ca. 3 Stunden plus Pause beim Bienenschmidt.
> ...



Ich hoffe du bist zu haus geblieben..... 
Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Morgen.
Mfg


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2012)

oh,ist mir im Überschwang der Euphorie durchgesickert sorryJörg

Müssen wir wohl ne Ortsbesichtigung vornehmen


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2012)

Olaf : heute Familientermine und es hat hier auch leicht geregnet
 Vielleicht morgen mit Kindertrailer und FrauJörg


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Gerne.. machen wir die Tage mal ne Zeit aus wann wir uns oben treffen, dann fahr ich ne Stunde eher los als ihr


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Solls morgen nich so richtig richtig ******** werden wettermäßig? Ansonsten gerne.


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

laut wetteronline und wetter.info nicht.
zwar keine sonne, aber trocken...


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2012)

Interessante Wettervorhersage - kommen ja bestimmt gute Fotos bei rum  *hust*


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

fahr nach bremen!


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Solls morgen nich so richtig richtig ******** werden wettermäßig? Ansonsten gerne.



Hat da jemand S......gesagt-edit.
Muß ich mal mit Frauchen bereden, Lust hätt ich schon  zum Hilldownen. Man könnte auch irgendwo nen Treffpunkt zu ner kleinen Tour starten. Ich bin aus Bielefeld und würde mit dem Auto kommen wenns klappt. Aber nicht bei DauerregenJörg


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2012)

Ruhe Kris!


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Bei einer kleinen Trail-Ortsbegehung wär ich wohl auch dabei. Morgen vielleicht?


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

Von mir aus gerne. Ich glaub ich hab noch nix anderes vor...
Als Treffpunkt würde sich der Parkplatz beim Haus des Gastes in Hiddesen anbieten.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Das ist das direkt beim Steinbruch/Heidental, da wo auch der Grieche in der Nähe ist oder? Bzw. Friebad Hiddesen.


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

Jepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Hiddesen hat nen Freibad? Unglaublich  

Wann denn so ungefähr? Um die Mittagszeit rum......?

Hoffentlich finde ich das, parken werd ich an den Donoper Teichen und von da aus mit dem Bike weiter.


----------



## Tori0909 (10. März 2012)

klingt gut, wann und wie lange etwa?

Und wo genau?

Alex


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

Uh, hatte eher an Nachmittag gedacht. 
Sagen wir mal so: mir passts ab 14:30 oder bis 13:00.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Früher könnte ich auch nichtm klingt gut. Obwohl ich mich wirklich frage ob es sinn macht mit euch zu fahren da ihr ja nun konditionell doch ein ganzes Stück weiter seid, oder ob wir uns einfahc oben treffen.


----------



## JENSeits (10. März 2012)

ich habs mal verschoben ...


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Bis 13h ist gut, da sind hoffentlich nicht so viele Fußgänger da oben unterwegs, die einem das Leben schwer machen könnten.
Also so um 10.30-11h? Morgen früh soll es angeblich von oben trocken sein.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Ich hatte es eher so verstanden das es frühestens ab 13.00 losgeht? Wattenu  Nur Vormittags wird schwierig bei mir.


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

@ Rolf  11Uhr klingt gut. Wenn Du vom Donoper Teich kommst, fährst Du sicher den Hermannsweg bis zum Fuß der Grotenburg, oder?

@ WolfsBlut  naja, ich kann entweder bis 13 Uhr, oder nach 14:30h


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Jo, komme dann auf 11 zum Parkplatz da an der Spitzkehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Wattenu  Nur Vormittags wird schwierig bei mir.



Dann stell dir'n Wecker mensch, muss ich auch, sonst verpenn ich das


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Nee bin morgens unterwegs, muss mir auch so schon nen Wecker stellen ;-) Ich versuch da so schnell wie möglich weg zu kommen, kann aber sein das es nicht klappt. Ich schreib dir nochmal per WhatsApp.. wenn du da keinen Empfang hast oder Handy hinten drin, dann fahrt einfach los um kurz nach 11 und wartet nicht.


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Versuchs mal, zu kommen. Ich stell die Funke extra laut


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Jo, komme dann auf 11 zum Parkplatz da an der Spitzkehre



Okay! 
Dann muss ich das jetzt nur noch meiner Freundin beibringen.


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Au backe  Gutes gelingen. Criscross kommt auch......


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Stellst du ihr morgens bevor du losfährst noch ein schönes Frühstück hin dann passt das scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

Naja, so früh muss ich auch nicht los. Es sind nur 500m Luftlinie zum Parkplatz für mich!


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Ich war irgendwie automatisch davon ausgegangen dass es Theater gibt weil ihr eigentlich Langschläfer seid  ansonsten muss sie halt mit!


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Wie wärs mit Verpflegung unterwegs an der Strecke? Verlegt euer Frühstück doch dahin


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

Hehe, Angrillen am Hermann zum Sonntagsfrühstück! 

@Wolf  Langschläfer bin nur ich.


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit Fotos aus von der Hoppserei? Könnt ne kleine Cam mitbringen falls ihr überhaupt Beweise haben wollt.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Juhu Fotos vom ersten mal Hoppsen bzw. auf die Schnauze fliegen  Das kann ich dann mal meinen Kindern zeigen damit die wissen woher die Zahnlücken und krummen Beine kommen.


----------



## Tori0909 (10. März 2012)

Hallo Leute 

was ist den nun genau geplant?

Alex


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

11h am Parkplatz Spitzkehre Strasse zum Hermann Treffen, hochkurbeln und nen bischen Spass haben auf den Trails dort. Eventuell anschließend ne kleine Runde??? Kann man denn ja vor Ort entscheiden oder das Wetter tut das für uns


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. März 2012)

Das wäre natürlich auch noch ne Idee wenn ichs so früh nicht schaffe. Ich schreibe auf jeden Fall ab wann es geht und wenn irgendwer von euch dann noch oben ist oder auf Tour versuch ich noch dazuzustoßen. Je nach Wetter.


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

Ich komme mit dem Schneemensch und schaue mal ob er die Luft nicht vielleicht doch hält. Hab neulich ein paar ml Öl reingefüllt und nach einiger rumhopserei im Keller fehlte nicht wirklich was. Könnte natürlich sein das ich kurzfristig tauschen muss, aber ich habs ja nicht weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tori0909 (10. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> 11h am Parkplatz Spitzkehre Strasse zum Hermann Treffen, hochkurbeln und nen bischen Spass haben auf den Trails dort. Eventuell anschließend ne kleine Runde??? Kann man denn ja vor Ort entscheiden oder das Wetter tut das für uns


 
Das ist dann Heidentalstraße Ecke Hindenburgstraße richtig?

Alex


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2012)

Ist das die Kehre ganz am Anfang der Auffahrt rechts. 

Wenns nicht pisst komm ich vermutlich um 11.00. Man könnte auf nen Kaffee noch zum Hangsteinhaus radeln,zusätzlich zum Bergabstürzen ,über Bilsteinauffahrt . Kenn ne nette Strecke, allerdings haben die da überall Bäume rausgezogen, Matsch ! 
Jörg


----------



## criscross (10. März 2012)

wenn es morgen früh nicht regnet bin ich auch da !


----------



## RolfK (10. März 2012)

Tori0909 schrieb:


> Das ist dann Heidentalstraße Ecke Hindenburgstraße richtig?
> 
> Alex



Jepp, der Parkplatz ist das.





crossboss schrieb:


> Man könnte auf nen Kaffee noch zum Hangsteinhaus radeln
> 
> Jörg



Und du meinst, die lassen uns rein, wenn wir ausschauen wie die Wildschweine 




criscross schrieb:


> wenn es morgen früh nicht regnet bin ich auch da !



Von oben trocken sollte es schon sein, ansonsten FF-Helm aufsetzten


----------



## kris. (10. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Man könnte auf nen Kaffee noch zum Hangsteinhaus radeln,zusätzlich zum Bergabstürzen ,über Bilsteinauffahrt . Kenn ne nette Strecke, allerdings haben die da überall Bäume rausgezogen, Matsch !
> Jörg



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt welche das ist.


----------



## crossboss (10. März 2012)

Ihr Locals kennt doch bestimmt den Singletrail oberhalb vom Hangsteinhaus. Richtung Poststaße oder so glaub ich. Aber ihr kennt bestimmt mehr als ich da oben. Schaun' mer mol!
 Jörg


----------



## Jayesso (11. März 2012)

Ich hoffe, so ein Treffen und die Tour wird noch mal wiederholt. S***** Erkältung inkl. Fieber. 
Jetzt ist das Rad mal wieder heile und dann kann ich nicht


----------



## the_Shot (11. März 2012)

Sorry, ich kann leider nicht - Baustelle dauert aber nicht mehr lange, dann gehts wieder rund


----------



## Tori0909 (11. März 2012)

Moin moin....

wünsche euch viel Spaß, schaffe es leider nicht alles Familientechnisch unter den Hut zu bekommen, aber ein anderes mal gerne.

Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus heute.

Naja Saison beginnt ja erst....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (11. März 2012)

Tori0909 schrieb:


> Naja Saison beginnt ja erst....



So siehts aus!


----------



## nextfriday (12. März 2012)

Moin Jungens!

Hat vielleicht noch irgend eine arme Sau diese Wo Spätschicht?!:kotz:
Das Wetter soll ja ab Mittwoch echt ansehnlich werden und man könnte morgens ne kleine 2 Stunden Tour machen.


----------



## criscross (12. März 2012)

nö... aber noch 3 Wochen Urlaub .

wann solls denn losgehen und wo ?


----------



## nextfriday (12. März 2012)

Sind 3 Wo Urlaub zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht Verschwendung?

Also da ich so um 12 ca. wieder in Detmold sein muß, kommt für
mich nur der Bereich zwischen Hermann und Bienenschmidt in frage.


----------



## Tori0909 (12. März 2012)

nextfriday schrieb:


> Sind 3 Wo Urlaub zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht Verschwendung?
> 
> Also da ich so um 12 ca. wieder in Detmold sein muß, kommt für
> mich nur der Bereich zwischen Hermann und Bienenschmidt in frage.


 
Klingt gut. Habe diese Woche auch Spätschicht und wollte so und so fahren.

Sag wann und wo 

Gruß Alex

Also wenn Du noch mal mit mir fahren möchtest


----------



## nextfriday (12. März 2012)

Tori0909 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Habe diese Woche auch Spätschicht und wollte so und so fahren.
> 
> Sag wann und wo
> 
> ...



Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort? : daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tori0909 (12. März 2012)

ja und Tag oder Tage ??


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2012)

Samstag solls ja frühlingshaft warm werden.
Ich nehm mir mal ein bischen Grundlagenausdauertraining-Biken mit ein paar Intervallen und Enduroeinlagen vor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Möchte um 11.00 Uhr ab der Habichtshöhe, Richtung Bienenschmidt starten. Und  flexibel vielleicht mit einigen Interessenten noch weiter über Bielstein und Herrmann mit Downhill weiterfahren, um mal gut Kondition zu bunkern mit ein paar Kilometern "Plus". Zurück dann Donoper Teiche , Hörster Freibad usw.

Wer nur zum Bini will kann dann ja locker selbst oder in der verbleibenden Gruppe zurück radeln. Der H -Weg ist ja bis zur Habichtshöhe deutlich mit "H" markiert und leicht zu finden.

Vielleicht kommt hier ja was zusammen, würd mich freuenJörg


----------



## Jayesso (13. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Samstag solls ja frühlingshaft warm werden.
> Ich nehm mir mal ein bischen Grundlagenausdauertraining-Biken mit ein paar Intervallen und Enduroeinlagen vor.
> 
> 
> ...



Wär gerne dabei, muss aber meine Arminia unterstützen und Nachmittags in die Galerie meines Kunstlehrers . Obwohl, wenn du 11.00 Uhr losfährst... wann ungefähr wärst du dann am Bienenschmidt?
VG Janosch


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2012)

12.30 -13.00 Uhr normal


----------



## Jayesso (13. März 2012)

hmm. schade, so zu fahren, dass ich dann um 14.00 wieder zu hause bin, bringst auch nicht richtig. naja. saison fängt ja erst an ...


----------



## chucki_bo (13. März 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Wär gerne dabei, muss aber meine Arminia unterstützen ...



Soooooooo siehts aus!!! 

Da haun wir den Preußen Schw... auf die Mütze !!


----------



## Jayesso (13. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Soooooooo siehts aus!!!
> 
> Da haun wir den Preußen Schw... auf die Mütze !!



 Na sicher!!


----------



## poekelz (14. März 2012)

Und wenn ihr hoffentlich am Sonntag alle wieder nüchtern seit und nicht im Polizeigewahrsam übernachtet habt , dann können wir auch wieder biken gehn!

Da chucki und ich letzten Sonntag ziemlich exessiv den Trail vom Sender runter (im Wiehen, Pumpe, Klippe, Vi4er) und wieder rauf (weit weniger exessiv) sind, hätte ich wohl Böcke das am Sonntag noch mal zu wiederholen.

Wir waren dabei mal austesten, wie nah man tatsächlich am wackeligen Klippen-Fangzaun vorbei durch die Kurve driften kann ohne ins OFF zu fliegen 

Starten werden wir vermutlich wieder so gegen 11:00 oder 10:30 am Wanderparkplatz B239 (der mit dem vielen Müll).


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. März 2012)

@Poekelz wäre gerne dabei gewesen, leider muss ich am Sonntag Vormittag meinem Sohn bei seinem Fussballturnier die Daumen drücken. 
Sollte sich eurer Abfahrtzeit auf den Nachmittag verschieben, weil der ein oder andere vllt. doch erst nach 24h aus dem Polizeigewarsam kommt  würde ich dann versuchen mich doch noch anzuschliessen.

Ansonsten möchte ich am Samstag ab Mittag oder Nachmittag fahren. Entweder auch am Bereich der B239 oder auch gerne mal in die andere Richtung z.B. zum Grünen See. Kann mir notfalls jetzt auch den FF an den Rucksack hängen


----------



## Prometheus2018 (14. März 2012)

@Poekelz:
da würd ich mich wohl mit nem Kumpel anschließen wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.....

Ich denke das der Sa abend nicht so "hart" wird....


PS: Ist doch der östliche Teil des Wiehens von der B239 her gesehen.. 
beim Heidbrink... Oder...?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (14. März 2012)

Jepp - vom Heidbrink geht´s dann runter!

Ich denke mal mit Rücksicht auf die Arminen-Fans starten wir um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz B239.


----------



## Jayesso (14. März 2012)

Kann man die Trails auch mit nem Hardtail fahren?
Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt?
Hätt´schon Interesse dabei zu sein, wenns nicht allzu weit von Oerlingh. weg ist.


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. März 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Kann man die Trails auch mit nem Hardtail fahren?
> Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt?
> Hätt´schon Interesse dabei zu sein, wenns nicht allzu weit von Oerlingh. weg ist.


 
Schmeiss mal beim Tourenplaner Barre Bräu in Lübbecke an, dann weisste wo Du hin musst  bis auf 200 m zumindest.


----------



## chucki_bo (14. März 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Kann man die Trails auch mit nem Hardtail fahren?
> Wo genau ist denn der Treffpunkt?
> HÃ¤ttÂ´schon Interesse dabei zu sein, wenns nicht allzu weit von Oerlingh. weg ist.



Ist per HT sicher fahrbar. 

Treff: Am Strubberg
32312â LÃ¼bbecke


----------



## Jayesso (14. März 2012)

Jop. Danke. weiß aber noch nicht genau, ob ich da sein werde, wenn ja, dann bin ich 11.00 uhr da


----------



## Jayesso (15. März 2012)

Wird wahrscheinlich doch nichts. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Samstag solls ja frühlingshaft warm werden.
> Ich nehm mir mal ein bischen Grundlagenausdauertraining-Biken mit ein paar Intervallen und Enduroeinlagen vor.
> 
> 
> ...




...................is...Cancelled...................


----------



## poekelz (16. März 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr hoffentlich am Sonntag alle wieder nüchtern seit und nicht im Polizeigewahrsam übernachtet habt , dann können wir auch wieder biken gehn!
> 
> Da chucki und ich letzten Sonntag ziemlich exessiv den Trail vom Sender runter (im Wiehen, Pumpe, Klippe, Vi4er) und wieder rauf (weit weniger exessiv) sind, hätte ich wohl Böcke das am Sonntag noch mal zu wiederholen.
> Wir waren dabei mal austesten, wie nah man tatsächlich am wackeligen Klippen-Fangzaun vorbei durch die Kurve driften kann ohne ins OFF zu fliegen
> Starten werden wir vermutlich wieder so gegen 11:00 am Wanderparkplatz B239 (der mit dem vielen Müll).



Also wenn´s am Sonntagmorgen schüttet, dann wird das natürlich nix, dann bleib ich aufm Soffa oder gehe in die Bootshalle, da wartet auch noch reichlich Arbeit.


----------



## Prometheus2018 (17. März 2012)

jupp das sehe ich ähnlich...
wir würden das dann mit einer Tour verbinden und wären dann gegen 11.15 oben am Heidbrink....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Ich habe übernächstes WE die Kids also muss ich es mir dieses WE bei Spitzenwetter nochmal so richtig besorgen. 

Also wer Bock hat kann sich gerne dranhängen. 
Ich mache eine Einsteiger Trailtour durch den Deister. 

Die Klassiker wie Ladys only, Farnweg, Grab, Barbiegrab, Ü30 werden angefahren. 
Wenn noch Luft da ist geht's nochmal in Verticale bei Rumpelstilzchen, Schmierseife und Dornröschen. 

Lockeres Enduro Tempo mit mittags Einkehr bei WW (Weizen/Wurst)
Ca. 30-40km 800-1000hm je nach Lust. 

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Nienstedter Pass. 

Ich bitte um kurze Rückmeldung damit ich weis auf wenn wir warten müssen.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Ich habe übernächstes WE die Kids also muss ich es mir dieses WE bei Spitzenwetter nochmal so richtig besorgen. 

Also wer Bock hat kann sich gerne dranhängen. 
Ich mache eine Einsteiger Trailtour durch den Deister. 

Die Klassiker wie Ladys only, Farnweg, Grab, Barbiegrab, Ü30 werden angefahren. 
Wenn noch Luft da ist geht's nochmal in Verticale bei Rumpelstilzchen, Schmierseife und Dornröschen. 

Lockeres Enduro Tempo mit mittags Einkehr bei WW (Weizen/Wurst)
Ca. 30-40km 800-1000hm je nach Lust. 

Treffpunkt 10 Uhr Nienstedter Pass. 

Ich bitte um kurze Rückmeldung damit ich weis auf wenn wir warten müssen.


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

Ich hab mal wieder bock auf Rakete


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

Ich hab mal wieder bock auf Rakete


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Für dich bauen wir das doch glatt mit ein


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Für dich bauen wir das doch glatt mit ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)




----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Was ist mit Thor Sten?
Oder hat der Pippi?


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Was ist mit Thor Sten?
Oder hat der Pippi?


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

Er wollte ja schon letztes mal mit.
Ich hau ihn mal drauf an.


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

Er wollte ja schon letztes mal mit.
Ich hau ihn mal drauf an.


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2012)

Käse, Samstag wird das nix bei mir


----------



## RolfK (20. März 2012)

Käse, Samstag wird das nix bei mir


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2012)

...bei ner richtigen S4-Tour wär ich ja mit gekommen 

Ne Spass bei Seite bin Samstag in Hamburg eingeladen  und vor Sonntagnachmittag wohl nicht wieder einsatzbereit :kotz:


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2012)

...bei ner richtigen S4-Tour wär ich ja mit gekommen 

Ne Spass bei Seite bin Samstag in Hamburg eingeladen  und vor Sonntagnachmittag wohl nicht wieder einsatzbereit :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe übernächstes WE die Kids also muss ich es mir dieses WE bei Spitzenwetter nochmal so richtig besorgen.
> 
> Also wer Bock hat kann sich gerne dranhängen.
> Ich mache eine Einsteiger Trailtour durch den Deister.
> ...



Also ich hätte schon Bock auf was Neues unter den Rädern. Soll recht geil sein da oben. Aber schon 10 Uhr von Bielefeld aus Jörg


----------



## crossboss (20. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe übernächstes WE die Kids also muss ich es mir dieses WE bei Spitzenwetter nochmal so richtig besorgen.
> 
> Also wer Bock hat kann sich gerne dranhängen.
> Ich mache eine Einsteiger Trailtour durch den Deister.
> ...



Also ich hätte schon Bock auf was Neues unter den Rädern. Soll recht geil sein da oben. Aber schon 10 Uhr von Bielefeld aus Jörg


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2012)

Was bedeutet den EINSTEIGER Trailtour??

Fahrbar für Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker??


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2012)

Was bedeutet den EINSTEIGER Trailtour??

Fahrbar für Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker??


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was bedeutet den EINSTEIGER Trailtour??



Bedeutet das da jeder runterkommt ohne sich den Hals zu brechen, sogar Ich


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was bedeutet den EINSTEIGER Trailtour??



Bedeutet das da jeder runterkommt ohne sich den Hals zu brechen, sogar Ich


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Bedeutet das da jeder runterkommt ohne sich den Hals zu brechen, sogar Ich



Ich kann nämlich auch nur geradeaus fahren


----------



## chucki_bo (20. März 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Bedeutet das da jeder runterkommt ohne sich den Hals zu brechen, sogar Ich



Ich kann nämlich auch nur geradeaus fahren


----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

Super dann bin Ich ja nicht mehr alleine 

Ne Trails die Orkan da aufgezählt hat sind alle Flowig, paar Wurzelteppiche drin aber sonst nix Wildes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zyran (20. März 2012)

Super dann bin Ich ja nicht mehr alleine 

Ne Trails die Orkan da aufgezählt hat sind alle Flowig, paar Wurzelteppiche drin aber sonst nix Wildes.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Haha, als wenn der Chucki sein Bike einpacken würde und in den Deister fahrn würde. 

Ich werde das glaube ich nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Haha, als wenn der Chucki sein Bike einpacken würde und in den Deister fahrn würde. 

Ich werde das glaube ich nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was bedeutet den EINSTEIGER Trailtour??
> Fahrbar für Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker??



[Abschreckmodus:On]
Einsteiger Trailtour = Sprünge/Drops nicht mehr als 2 Meter in Flat. 
Sollte auch für jeden Anfänger machbar sein.
[Abschreckmodus:Off]


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Was bedeutet den EINSTEIGER Trailtour??
> Fahrbar für Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker??



[Abschreckmodus:On]
Einsteiger Trailtour = Sprünge/Drops nicht mehr als 2 Meter in Flat. 
Sollte auch für jeden Anfänger machbar sein.
[Abschreckmodus:Off]


----------



## poekelz (21. März 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> [Abschreckmodus:On]
> Einsteiger Trailtour = Sprünge/Drops nicht mehr als 2 Meter in Flat.
> Sollte auch für jeden Anfänger machbar sein.
> [Abschreckmodus:Off]



Soo schlimm ist es da nicht, die meisten Strecken haben keine Drops oder Gaps (gibt immer Chickenways), vielmehr dominiert ordentlich  Wurzelgeschepper also Zahnplomben vorher auf festen Sitz kontrollieren.

2m ins Flat kannste auch im Wiehen droppen, alles ne Frage des Federwegs und des (destruktiven) Charakters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (21. März 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> [Abschreckmodus:On]
> Einsteiger Trailtour = Sprünge/Drops nicht mehr als 2 Meter in Flat.
> Sollte auch für jeden Anfänger machbar sein.
> [Abschreckmodus:Off]



Soo schlimm ist es da nicht, die meisten Strecken haben keine Drops oder Gaps (gibt immer Chickenways), vielmehr dominiert ordentlich  Wurzelgeschepper also Zahnplomben vorher auf festen Sitz kontrollieren.

2m ins Flat kannste auch im Wiehen droppen, alles ne Frage des Federwegs und des (destruktiven) Charakters


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

Sollte ja auch eher als komödiantische Einlage verstanden werden.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

Sollte ja auch eher als komödiantische Einlage verstanden werden.


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

gut zu wissen das ein  "Nippelspanner" da ist


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

gut zu wissen das ein  "Nippelspanner" da ist


----------



## HerrKaleu (21. März 2012)

Hab was freigeschaufelt und werde mal mitfahren.
Sollte meine derzeitige Kondition wohl zulassen ;-))

Ahoi.


----------



## HerrKaleu (21. März 2012)

Hab was freigeschaufelt und werde mal mitfahren.
Sollte meine derzeitige Kondition wohl zulassen ;-))

Ahoi.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

Hier mal der Treffpunkt für die noch nicht da waren.

Egestorfer Straße
30890 Bad Münder am Deister
Oben Passparkplatz

Oder aber

52.26427,9.472232


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

Hier mal der Treffpunkt für die noch nicht da waren.

Egestorfer Straße
30890 Bad Münder am Deister
Oben Passparkplatz

Oder aber

52.26427,9.472232


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Können wir vielleicht die Startzeit zum ne Stunde auf 11.00 Uhr verschieben? Dann bin ich mit meinem Enduro gern dabei. 
Ist von Bielefeld leider doch nen Stückchen weg und ich muß morgens wenigstens noch mit Frau und Sohnemann ordentlich frühstücken können und den Kram aufn Autoträger packenJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

doppelt hä warum das?


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Sag mal liegt die Passhöhe nahe bei Nienstedt. ich muß von der A2 kommend da ja hoch, oder? Nen Pass ist immer oben ich weis!
Jörg
#

Ok, ich glaub ich habs in Google Maps gefunden


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

edit


----------



## Zyran (21. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Können wir vielleicht die Startzeit zum ne Stunde auf 11.00 Uhr verschieben?



Dafür!


----------



## Zyran (21. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Können wir vielleicht die Startzeit zum ne Stunde auf 11.00 Uhr verschieben?



Dafür!


----------



## poekelz (21. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Sag mal liegt die Passhöhe nahe bei Nienstedt. ich muß von der A2 kommend da ja hoch, oder? Nen Pass ist immer oben ich weis!
> Jörg
> #
> 
> Ok, ich glaub ich habs in Google Maps gefunden



Ja NIENSTÄDT - aber das am Deister nicht das am Bückeberg 

Von der A2 Abfahrt Lauenau, Richtung Messenkamp auf der B442, dann auf die K61 nach Nienstädt (die Abfahrt ist etwas tricky), in Nienstädt die L401 auf den Diester hoch bis rechts der große Parkplatz hinter den Büschen liegt.


----------



## poekelz (21. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Sag mal liegt die Passhöhe nahe bei Nienstedt. ich muß von der A2 kommend da ja hoch, oder? Nen Pass ist immer oben ich weis!
> Jörg
> #
> 
> Ok, ich glaub ich habs in Google Maps gefunden



Ja NIENSTÄDT - aber das am Deister nicht das am Bückeberg 

Von der A2 Abfahrt Lauenau, Richtung Messenkamp auf der B442, dann auf die K61 nach Nienstädt (die Abfahrt ist etwas tricky), in Nienstädt die L401 auf den Diester hoch bis rechts der große Parkplatz hinter den Büschen liegt.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Dafür!



Auch dafür!


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Dafür!



Auch dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (21. März 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Auch dafür!


 
auf jeden Fall dafür !!!


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

*Bitte teilnehmen!!*

Umfrage


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

Also 11 Uhr am Pass.

@Jenseits

Ich finde dieses Auseinander reissen von Threads echt bescheiden.
Hier geht es nicht um eine Tour in OWL sondern im Deister.

Bei dem ganzen Gesabbel was machmal in den Threads hier bei uns stattfindet gehen solche Dinge doch komplett unter.

Und ich glaube kaum das es irgendjemanden geschadet hat das ich ein Extraposting daraus gemacht habe.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. März 2012)

Word!


----------



## criscross (21. März 2012)




----------



## crossboss (21. März 2012)

Abregen und meditieren
Ok , dann also 11Uhr, super!  Danke für die Flexibilität!!!
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

@Threadthematik: Das sagen mir letzendlich dann 20 Leute ausm OWL-Bereich und dann hat keiner mehr die Übersicht. Ich kann es nunmal nicht jedem Recht machen.


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

PS: Hast ne PN


----------



## Surfjunk (22. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> PS: Hast ne PN



Du auch.


----------



## chris2305 (22. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hier mal der Treffpunkt für die noch nicht da waren.
> 
> Egestorfer Straße
> 30890 Bad Münder am Deister
> ...


 
Das ist aber
31848 Bad Münder am Deister

Und es heißt Nienstedt, 

Nienstädt ist woanders.

Aber ich denke Ihr werdet den Weg schon finden, oben auf dem Pass von Nienstedt nach Barsinghausen kann man den großen Parkplatz nicht verfehlen.

Vielleicht trifft man sich dann am Samstag


----------



## crossboss (22. März 2012)

Oh, ich glaub dann fahr ich lieber etwas eher  los, damit ichs schaffe, falls ich ohne Navi noch suchen muß


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)

Aus Bielefeld kommt nun noch Ingo mit, mal sehen wie viele wir dann insgesamt werden. Freue mich sehr aufspannende neue Trails mit euch.Jörg


----------



## Zyran (23. März 2012)

Ich denke, der Deister wird dich nicht enttäuschen


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)

Ich schmier schonmal die Federung


----------



## Zyran (23. März 2012)

Besser is das


----------



## dertobi78 (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Xeleux und ich wollen morgen früh ins Wiehengebirge.

Wir treffen uns um 09.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der
Wittekindsquelle / Bergkirchen.

Wer Interesse hat kann sich uns gerne anschließen.
 ( Bitte ne PN, damit wir wissen, ob wir auf jemanden warten sollen )

Den Deisterfahrern morgen VIEL SPASS !! 

Allen anderen ein schönes WE.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)

Genau, 
allen anderen ein schönes WE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jörg


----------



## Deleted 175627 (23. März 2012)

so,morgen muß mal was für meine oberschenkel getan werden,auf nach Hilter

vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. März 2012)

Aufstehen......

Jetzt gehe wir alle nochmal Pippi machen und dann reiten wir Los....in Richtung Deister.

Ich habe Traumhaftes Wetter und fette Trails vorbestellt.
Das mit dem Wetter war etwas unsicher hat aber ja gut geklappt


----------



## RolfK (24. März 2012)

Viel Spass !!!

Werde schmachtend rüber schauen, wenn ich nachher auf der A2 bei der Fahrt nach Braunschweig vorbei rausche.


----------



## nextfriday (24. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Aufstehen......
> 
> Jetzt gehe wir alle nochmal Pippi machen und dann reiten wir Los....in Richtung Deister.
> 
> ...



Sieht nach einer echt tollen Runde aus, viel Spaß : daumen:


----------



## Surfjunk (24. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Viel Spass !!!
> 
> Werde schmachtend rüber schauen, wenn ich nachher auf der A2 bei der Fahrt nach Braunschweig vorbei rausche.



Bikepark?


----------



## RolfK (24. März 2012)

Nee, Dämpfertuning/Wartung und gleichzeitig nen Hifikollegen besuchen. Der Termin steht schon drei Wochen, sonst wäre ich heute auch dabei.


----------



## Tori0909 (27. März 2012)

Wer hat Lust morgen Vormittag ne kleine Tour zu fahren?

Alex


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2012)

So jetzt gleich mal nen Feierabendride ab 18.00 Uhr Siebenhügelcafe. Ca.2 Stunden plus Bierchen im Cafe Sieben Hügel. Ende offen.....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (29. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> So jetzt gleich mal nen Feierabendride ab 18.00 Uhr Siebenhügelcafe. Ca.2 Stunden plus Bierchen im Cafe Sieben Hügel. Ende offen.....................



Ist das die "alte" Mittwochsrunde die jetzt schon um 18 Uhr fährt? Mist - zu spät gelesen.


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)

edit, sorry gar nicht öffendlich!
Jörg


----------



## kris. (29. März 2012)




----------



## DerBergschreck (29. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> edit, sorry gar nicht öffendlich!
> Jörg



Oh - ich vergass. Der geheime Tourentreff


----------



## chucki_bo (29. März 2012)

Irgend(t)wie erinnert mich diese latente d / t Schwäche (oben) bei Worten wie 
hoffent(d)lich, eigent(d)lich und öffent(d)lich an jmd hier im Thread, den die Bielefelder
Fraktion vor einigen Monaten vom Hof gejagt hat...

hmmm - komich , komich  ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen


----------



## kris. (29. März 2012)

Du Chelm pist ein kanz chön pöser Pube!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (29. März 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Irgend(t)wie erinnert mich diese latente d / t Schwäche (oben) bei Worten wie
> hoffent(d)lich, eigent(d)lich und öffent(d)lich an jmd hier im Thread, den die Bielefelder
> Fraktion vor einigen Monaten vom Hof gejagt hat...
> 
> hmmm - komich , komich  ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen



Du täuscht dich nicht...


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)




----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)

Nein die anderen in der Gruppe wollen wohl lieber weniger Zulauf am Mittwoch. Mir wärs wurscht. Ich sollte nur offiziell gar keine   Werbung machen für den einen bestimmen Termin Tschuldigung!
 Bergschreck: frag so was lieber auch per PM oder komm da einfach direkt dA hin, ok!?





 Jörg


----------



## pecto69 (29. März 2012)

@Chucki....das merkst aber schnell  wurde doch schon von Jörg in diversitätischen Posts bestätigt...


----------



## Waldwichtel (29. März 2012)

Ich hab Jörg gleich an der goldenen Hope-Sattelschelle erkannt! 
Als Hopegold-Fetischist hat man da nen Auge für.  Aber sie wertet
das ohnehin schon saugeile Scott noch mehr auf! 

... was soll's! Let's ride!!!


----------



## chucki_bo (29. März 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> ... was soll's! Let's ride!!!



Jepp


----------



## nippelspanner (30. März 2012)

@crossboss


chucki_bo schrieb:


> ...den die Bielefelder Fraktion vor einigen Monaten vom Hof gejagt hat...


 
Wollte dich die CC/MA Fraktion mit ´nem 160er Bike nicht mitfahren lassen?


----------



## Surfjunk (30. März 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @crossboss
> 
> 
> Wollte dich die CC/MA Fraktion mit ´nem 160er Bike nicht mitfahren lassen?


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


>


Ich hab gar keinen Hof, schade! Außerdem nen 180er!
Und lets ride together, mal wieder  "dreister im Deister"sozusagen, als Gruppenfahrt OWL im _Deister Reloaded Thread _ausmachen! Da fährt mein geiles Scotti am liebsten
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jörg


----------



## Olaf_MTB (30. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (31. März 2012)

Aber Vorsicht, außerhalb meines Hofes werde ich zum  "Jörginator"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jörg


----------



## crossboss (31. März 2012)

Mal sehen obs jetzt besser wird mit dem Wetter zum Nachmittag
Gleich mal los mit Kinder- Trailer los...................................


----------



## Olaf_MTB (31. März 2012)




----------



## criscross (31. März 2012)

wenn es morgen früh trocken ist, 
fahre ich auch mit.


----------



## slang (1. April 2012)

Leider nichts für mich,
die bessere Hälfte fordert ne lockere Strassenrunde ein, mit Eiscafe und so ;-)
Aber demnächst mal, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## criscross (1. April 2012)

dann zieh dich mal warm an 

heute morgen nur 1Grad


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2012)

Stammtisch


----------



## kris. (2. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Stammtisch


 
gilt (fast) für die ganze seite!


----------



## pecto69 (2. April 2012)

OffT:


> genau kris, deswegen macht jörg damit im stammtisch weiter
> dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

Genau, ich habe meinen Offtopicdrang gezähmt und habe rübergemacht


----------



## tangoba62 (8. April 2012)

Hi,

gibts hier keine Touren mehr? Für morgen irgendwo ein Treff geplant ??

Wenn ja, kann ja mal einer posten !


----------



## Surfjunk (8. April 2012)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts hier keine Touren mehr? Für morgen irgendwo ein Treff geplant ??
> 
> Wenn ja, kann ja mal einer posten !



Für morgen steht wohl bei einigen das hier an:

Ostermontag


----------



## slang (8. April 2012)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts hier keine Touren mehr? Für morgen irgendwo ein Treff geplant ??
> 
> Wenn ja, kann ja mal einer posten !



80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit! 

Ich glaub, morgen gibts nen schönen Tag aufem Sofa


----------



## tangoba62 (9. April 2012)

Sofa ist durchgelegen.Werde jetzt eine Hausrunde drehen,bevor alles einrostet !!

Allen anderen noch einen schönen Eiertag !!


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2012)

Samstag bei einigermaßen Wetter _*E**nduro Ride*_ Richtung Halle mit den* Bielefelder Abfahrts Highlights* . Ab 11.00Uhr am Johannisberg!? Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (11. April 2012)

Also nichts für Hardtails??


----------



## RolfK (11. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Samstag bei einigermaßen Wetter _*E**nduro Ride*_ Richtung Halle mit den* Bielefelder Abfahrts Highlights* . Ab 11.00Uhr am Johannisberg!? Jörg




Schade, muss bis 13h arbeiten und um 16h geht's nach Hessen bis Sonntag, leider auch noch ohne Bike.


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Also nichts für Hardtails??



Doch eigentlich schon, denn es gibt fast immer 'nen Chickenway den auch Hardtails runter kommen können 
Ähnlich wie im Deister ne Runde mit 700-1000 hm und je nach Wetter so um die 30km. Pause mittendrin!


----------



## Jayesso (11. April 2012)

ok. viell. werde ich kommen, kann aber noch nicht sicher sagen. wo parkt man denn da am besten?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. April 2012)

so,heute war mal wieder die ü-50 auf surfertrails.reste von bäumen geräumt um für freie fahrt zu sorgen,bei super wetter.

am samstag werd ich mal den kopfabschalten und stumpf hinter den  Lippern herradeln

vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## Jayesso (11. April 2012)

ok muss mich wohl für samstag entschuldigen, wenn was in oerlinghausen startet, dann werd ich wohl da dabei sein. Danke Delfinsurfer, habs noch gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## exto (12. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Samstag bei einigermaßen Wetter _*E**nduro Ride*_ Richtung Halle mit den* Bielefelder Abfahrts Highlights* . Ab 11.00Uhr am Johannisberg!? Jörg



Samstag - auch bei Sch...wetter - Arbeiten ganz ohne Enduro-Feeling


----------



## Surfjunk (12. April 2012)

Ich Harz


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

@ Exto, Surfjunk, RolfK 

Das Jahr ist ja Jung genug für Enduro Wiederholungen Jungens
Da denk sich der Papa mal was nettes für Euch aus. Wie weit und wie tief/ hoch möchtet IHR denn? Ich werde mal ne Umfrage ala Carver-IBC-Bike machenJörg


----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. April 2012)

dieses wochenende geht kommt eine tour nach der nächsten rein.

erst meldeten sich die  Lipper zum ride nun die Lucky`s für Sonntag.

hier mal die mail:
Nun  hat das Warten ein Ende, am kommenden Sonntag startet unser MTB-Treff  in die neue Saison. Wir treffen uns wie immer um 11 Uhr an der  Kunsthalle in Bielefeld. Ihr könnt eine gemütliche Tour über attraktive  Singletrails erwarten. Wir fahren in lockerem Tempo, auch  Bike-Einsteiger sind herzlich willkommen. Unterwegs ist eine kleine  Einkehr in einer Schank- und Speisewirtschaft geplant. Gegen 15 Uhr  werden wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. 

vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Moin,

jemand von Euch in der kommenden Woche am Dienstag oder Donnerstag am späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend mit dem Bike unterwegs?

Könnte meine Arbeitstour so einrichten das ich eine Runde mitfahren könnte.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (12. April 2012)

@Jörg

Ich kann so 50-70/1200-1500. 
Dazwischen ist es mir egal wenn's nett ist.


----------



## slang (12. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jemand von Euch in der kommenden Woche am Dienstag oder Donnerstag am späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend mit dem Bike unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Um welche Oertlichkeit gehts denn?

Ich wuerde am Dienstag so ab 16.00 Uhr oder auch später von Bi Mitte wohl gern ne Runde starten.


----------



## slang (12. April 2012)

Wie siehts denn am Samstag aus? Die von Delfinsurfer angesprochene Bike-Sport-Lippe Tour ist ja ganz spannend. Könnte man von Bi ja locker hin radeln.

Also:
am Sa um 12.30Uhr an der Habichtshöhe um gemütlich nach Oerli zu gurken.
da dann noch nen Käffchen und um 14.00 Uhr dann die Runde mitfahren. 
Wem das zuviel ist, kann ja direkt wieder zurück fahren, und falls man am Ende keine Körner mehr hat, von Oerli kann man ja recht locker über Strasse nach Bi zurück rollen.


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Um welche Oertlichkeit gehts denn?
> 
> Ich wuerde am Dienstag so ab 16.00 Uhr oder auch später von Bi Mitte wohl gern ne Runde starten.



Nenne mir einen Treffpunkt per PN welchen ich ins Navigationsgaet eingeben kann und plane es ein.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (13. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn am Samstag aus? Die von Delfinsurfer angesprochene Bike-Sport-Lippe Tour ist ja ganz spannend. Könnte man von Bi ja locker hin radeln.
> 
> Also:
> am Sa um 12.30Uhr an der Habichtshöhe um gemütlich nach Oerli zu gurken.
> ...



moin,ich komme an der habichtshöhe vorbei.würd gern sa.12.15h von dort los.hab am mittwoch kids im schoppke springen gesehen.würde dort gern mein h2o trinken und dabei kurz mal zusehen ob da wieder was geht.
muss aber nicht sein,kann auch 12.30h bleiben.
mir geht es nur ums gemütliche radeln,da ich wochenende frei habe!
vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## slang (13. April 2012)

!2.15 Uhr ist auch okay, machen wir das so.
Dann hat man ja wirklich gemütlich Zeit und kann dann noch im Schopketal schauen und nen Käffchen trinken 

Du hast in deinem Luky-Bike Zitat übrigens das Wichtigste nicht erwähnt:

" Bitte den Helm nicht vergessen!"


----------



## criscross (13. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> !2.15 Uhr ist auch okay, machen wir das so.
> Dann hat man ja wirklich gemütlich Zeit und kann dann noch im Schopketal schauen und nen Käffchen trinken
> 
> Du hast in deinem Luky-Bike Zitat übrigens das Wichtigste nicht erwähnt:
> ...



oh....dann dürfte der Ohrstöpsel ja nicht mitfahren


----------



## ohropax (13. April 2012)

criscross schrieb:


> oh....dann dürfte der Ohrstöpsel ja nicht mitfahren


oh....muss ich ich mich deswegen weniger lucky fühlen? 

Obwohl, eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil, denn war das nicht die Truppe, die dem Bergschreck zu einem Gipssouvenir verholfen hat, weil keine Ansagen zu besonderen Gefahrenstellen/Fallen gemacht worden waren?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (13. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> oh....muss ich ich mich deswegen weniger lucky fühlen?
> 
> Obwohl, eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil, denn war das nicht die Truppe, die dem Bergschreck zu einem Gipssouvenir verholfen hat, weil keine Ansagen zu besonderen Gefahrenstellen/Fallen gemacht worden waren?
> 
> ...



neeeee...musste natürlich nicht !

du verfügst ja auch über ausreichende Fahrtechnik und bist alt genug selbst zu entscheiden was dir deine Gesundheit wert ist !

happy trails


----------



## Deleted 175627 (13. April 2012)

ohropax schrieb:


> oh....muss ich ich mich deswegen weniger lucky fühlen?
> 
> Obwohl, eigentlich sogar im Gegenteil, denn war das nicht die Truppe, die dem Bergschreck zu einem Gipssouvenir verholfen hat, weil keine Ansagen zu besonderen Gefahrenstellen/Fallen gemacht worden waren?
> 
> ...



moin,vorrausschauend fahren heist es in einigen bikemagazinen,und nur weil eine gruppe sich trifft,ist sie mit sicherheit nicht für einen gips eines mitfahrenden verantwortlich!oder?
sollte das bei einigen treffen in owl aber doch so sein,bitte immer dabei schreiben,damit ich entscheiden kann,ob man dort mitfahren möchte.

ich denke morgen um 12.15h wir es keine schuldzuweisungen geben,oder?

p.s.bring`nen kaffee mehr mit.


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

Jeder MTBler kennt ja wohl das Risiko des Sports. Ist auch schon sehr öffentlich in vielen Medien diskutiert worden. Man muss eben wie in der Staßenverkehrsordnung ähnlich immer an die jeweiligen Verhältnisse angepasst fahren selbstverantwortlich sein und aufmerksam.

Ich sag nur Stichwort _Vollkaskodenke_  bei Einigen finde ich persönlich unangemessen .Jeder passt am besten auf sich  selbst auf. 
Wenn eine Strecke noch nicht kenne, bin ich logisch immer erst mal vorsichtiger als später, wenn ichs einschätzen kannJörg


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

Nochmal *Sa. 11.00 Uhr Johannisberg Parkplatz Enduro-Tour *bis Ascheloh evtl. Werther und zurück.Jörg


----------



## dertobi78 (13. April 2012)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> dieses wochenende geht kommt eine tour nach der nächsten rein.
> 
> erst meldeten sich die  Lipper zum ride nun die Lucky`s für Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Markus und ich werden uns den Luckys am Sonntag anschliessen.

Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere auch dabei.

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes, regenfreies Wochenende.

Schöne Grüße, Tobi


----------



## the_Shot (13. April 2012)

Bin am Sonntag bei den Lucky's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (13. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Nochmal *Sa. 11.00 Uhr Johannisberg Parkplatz Enduro-Tour *bis Ascheloh evtl. Werther und zurück.Jörg



Was ist denn das für eine Strecke, die man nur mit 'nem Enduro fahren kann?


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

Enduro ist da was man draus macht


----------



## crossboss (13. April 2012)

Oh hab gesehen Sonntag Lucky Bike Runde mit Markus . Da sind wir 3 bei schönem Wetterchen mit MTB Trailer dabei


----------



## slang (14. April 2012)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> moin,vorrausschauend fahren heist es in einigen bikemagazinen,und nur weil eine gruppe sich trifft,ist sie mit sicherheit nicht für einen gips eines mitfahrenden verantwortlich!oder?
> sollte das bei einigen treffen in owl aber doch so sein,bitte immer dabei schreiben,damit ich entscheiden kann,ob man dort mitfahren möchte.
> 
> ich denke morgen um 12.15h wir es keine schuldzuweisungen geben,oder?
> ...



nö, wir sind wohl alle so erwachsen, das jeder selbst entscheiden kann/können sollte, wo er/sie wie runterbrätzelt.

Marcus macht übrigens immer ne Ansage vor jeder Tour, das man selbst verantwortlich mitfährt.

@ Ohropax, du hast mich damals bei der Hasenpatt-Tour nicht gewarnt, das man da auch am Herztot sterben könnte, ich war kurz davor. Kann ich dich jetzt verklagen?


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2012)

wer beim MTBen das Risiko nicht gewollt mitnimmt als einen Reiz an der Sache sozusagen.... fährt besser nicht in  ner Gruppe da sich das *Chaos *ja nicht abschätzen läßt(was macht der Andere wenn ich bei Ihm fahre?)Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. April 2012)

moin,
nochmals,heute um 12.15h ,ab Habichtshöhe auf zu den   Lipper 

und ohne schuldzuweisungen bitte.


----------



## ohropax (14. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> @ Ohropax, du hast mich damals bei der Hasenpatt-Tour nicht gewarnt, das man da auch am Herztot sterben könnte, ich war kurz davor. Kann ich dich jetzt verklagen?


Ups 

Ne stimmt, ich habe schon gemerkt, dass ich mit dem Crosser dort einen anderen 'Fahrrythmus' hatte. Aber lustig wars trotzdem oder? Und wenn es nur dazu diente, dass jetzt mehr Leute die Strecke kennen und dort gelegentlich eine Runde drehen.

Ich düse jetzt gleich zu einer Runde mit meinen Genossen, der 'Singlespeed Meisterschaft 2012' von den Eisenteilchen 'Grosse Gefühle in Westfalen', da sind die alle ein bisschen so drauf 

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## slang (14. April 2012)

Ja, die Runde war klasse, gerne wieder


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. April 2012)

Ich werde heute nachmittag um Lübbecke herum unterwegs sein. Ist noch wer von euch unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. April 2012)

so,die lipper runde wurde abgefahren.

morgen um 11.00h an der kunsthalle geht es weiter.

vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (14. April 2012)

wie weit wart ihr noch? bin ja bei mir zu hause (sandkuhle) ausgestiegen.


----------



## crossboss (14. April 2012)

Obwohl wir heute schon mal 1150hm auf der Enduro Tour gesammelt haben  sieht man sich, *mit vollem Risiko  *an der Kunsthalle morgen um 11 Uhr


----------



## slang (14. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> wie weit wart ihr noch? bin ja bei mir zu hause (sandkuhle) ausgestiegen.



Wir sind am Schopketal ausgestiegen und übern Hermann zurück.
Die Bike-Sport Truppe hatte sich dann aber noch zu mehr entschieden. Kurz vorm Anton haben wir uns da nochmal getroffen.


----------



## Jayesso (14. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Wir sind am Schopketal ausgestiegen und übern Hermann zurück.
> Die Bike-Sport Truppe hatte sich dann aber noch zu mehr entschieden. Kurz vorm Anton haben wir uns da nochmal getroffen.



Ach so. Danke.


----------



## nippelspanner (14. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Obwohl wir heute schon mal 1150hm auf der Enduro Tour gesammelt haben  sieht man sich, *mit vollem Risiko  *an der Kunsthalle morgen um 11 Uhr



Bin evtl. auch dort. Muss gleich aber erst noch in die Sauna, um die Knochen zu lockern. Mal sehen, ob´s morgen geht. Habe z. Z. noch einige Zipperlein vom Südtirol-Oster-Tripp...!


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2012)

Schönen Dank nochmal an die Jungs von Lucky Bike! 

... war heute ne sehr schöne ruhige Tour mit lecker Kuchen!


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Um welche Oertlichkeit gehts denn?
> 
> Ich wuerde am Dienstag so ab 16.00 Uhr oder auch später von Bi Mitte wohl gern ne Runde starten.



Moin nochmal,

wo in Bielefeld und mit welchem Bike soll ich am Dienstag gegen 16.00 Uhr aufschlagen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Waldwichtel (15. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin nochmal,
> 
> wo in Bielefeld und mit welchem Bike soll ich am Dienstag gegen 16.00 Uhr aufschlagen?
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich Deinen Fuhrpark so sehe, wer die Wahl hat - hat die Qual!


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Deinen Fuhrpark so sehe, wer die Wahl hat - hat die Qual!



Deshalb die Frage nach dem Bike ob welchem Terrain gefahren werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (15. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin nochmal,
> 
> wo in Bielefeld und mit welchem Bike soll ich am Dienstag gegen 16.00 Uhr aufschlagen?
> 
> ...



äh, nen normales Bike würd reichen. 

also ich komm mit nem AM Lapierre Zesty,

Tourdaten schick ich noch


----------



## slang (15. April 2012)

Oder machen wir es doch einfacher,

um 16.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Johannisberg, Tourlänge so 25 -30 km.
haupsächlich entspanntes fahren, der ein oder andere Trail ist dabei.
Zwischendurch, wenn gewünscht nen Käffchen.

Brauchst genaue Daten?

Weitere Mitfahrer sind natürlich auch willkommen


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Oder machen wir es doch einfacher,
> 
> um 16.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Johannisberg, Tourlänge so 25 -30 km.
> haupsächlich entspanntes fahren, der ein oder andere Trail ist dabei.
> ...



Hört sich sehr gut an sowohl von der Streckenlänge als auch den Optionen. Kann ich das so ins Navi eingeben?


----------



## slang (15. April 2012)

Ja mach mal,
genaue Adresse such ich dir im Bedarfsfall noch raus


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Ja mach mal,
> genaue Adresse such ich dir im Bedarfsfall noch raus



Ich schicke Dir Heute noch mal meine Handynummer per PN!


----------



## yemajah (16. April 2012)

Hi, ich würde gerne mal diese Woche in Bielefeld fahren. Bin eher so Touren / CC /Trail fahrer aber kein Downhill. (Specialized Epic/29er) Gibt es eine Gruppe, mit der ich mal fahren könnte, oder hat jemand Lust? Würd mich freuen! LG PEter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Oder machen wir es doch einfacher,
> 
> um 16.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Johannisberg, Tourlänge so 25 -30 km.
> haupsächlich entspanntes fahren, der ein oder andere Trail ist dabei.
> ...



Wie wärs damit?


----------



## yemajah (16. April 2012)

Jau, wann und wo? wo ist der Johannisberg?


----------



## slang (17. April 2012)

Hallo, das sollte heute stattfinden,

Und der Ort wäre hier: 
Treffpunkt ist Dornberger Strasse 53, nen Parkplatz mit so einer alten ehemaligen Pommesbude.

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQ8gEwAA


Allerdings muss ich leider erkältungsbedingt absagen.
Gestern musste ich schon ne Tour abbrechen, und heute morgen fühl ich mich eher noch schlechter.

Sorry,
slang


----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

Ich fahre dann wohl nachher mit den Jungs im Deister!


----------



## yemajah (17. April 2012)

Also ich wäre bei der Bilefeldrunde gerne dabei, könnte aber erst um 16.00 am Hauptbahnhof sein. Falls das also klappen könnte, bräuchte ich von jemandem, der mitfährt bis 15.00 Bescheid, am besten mit Handy-Nr. Ansonsten klappt es vielleicht nächstes Mal. LG Peter


----------



## yemajah (17. April 2012)

OK ich bin für heute also raus. Aber wäre weiterhin an so ner Tour interessiert! LG Peter


----------



## RolfK (17. April 2012)

Hallo Mädels

Surfjunk und ich wollen an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal einen Tag zum Velmerstod und Trails schredden, soll also nur Spass bergab werden. Anschließend ein Bierchen an der Silbermühle, wo wir uns auch treffen und parken wollten. Je nach Lust und Laune wollten wir anschließend noch zum Hermann und dort den Trail besuchen. 
Wer also Bock hat, sich uns anzuschließen, nur raus damit und wenn macht mal einen Vorschlag, welchen Tag ihr bevorzugen würdet. Bei mir ginge es kommendes Woe beide Tage, danach erst wieder in 14 Tagen.

Cu on Trail, Rolfe


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

OK dabei


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (17. April 2012)

Auch jederzeit dabei, nur leider die nächsten 14 Tage nicht, diese Woche berufsbedingt, nächste Woche ist Urlaub an der Nordsee. Danach immer gerne! Gerne auch öfter, ich muss üben!


----------



## Zyran (17. April 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei



Ich habe ja Verbandszeug dabei


----------



## nippelspanner (17. April 2012)

Da war ich noch nie. 
Also Interesse meinerseits.


----------



## Zyran (17. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich habe ja Verbandszeug dabei



Du bist zu gütig.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2012)

Zyran schrieb:


> Du bist zu gütig.



Für dich doch immer


----------



## RolfK (17. April 2012)

Wann denn Mädels, diesen Samstag oder wie?


----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2012)

Mir egal, richte mich da nach der Mehrheit.


----------



## crossboss (17. April 2012)

Ich komme mit Air Katusche gerne mit
d.u.w. Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (17. April 2012)

Ich wäre wohl dabei, falls erlaubt, wenn es auf den Sonntag fällt.


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

Ich muß dann wohl leider schadensbedingt ( Dämpfer Problem) mit dem Hardtail ranegal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (18. April 2012)

Aber du hast ja Garantie oder? Wenn am dem was ernsthaftes dran ist, möcht ich das nicht bezahlen wollen.


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

Ja habe den E3-Dämpfer gestern schon zu DT Swiss eingeschickt. Der würde 600  kosten. Da wär ein 0815 Standartdämpfer e.twas günstiger Habe aber Garantie , der Dämpfer ist erst 2 Monate alt, der wird repariert oder gewandelt.Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (18. April 2012)

Kinders, entscheidet euch jetzt mal wegen Samstag oder Sonntag.
Ich muss das ein wenig planen können.


----------



## slang (18. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ja habe den E3-Dämpfer gestern schon zu DT Swiss eingeschickt. Der würde 600  kosten. Da wär ein 0815 Standartdämpfer e.twas günstiger Habe aber Garantie , der Dämpfer ist erst 2 Monate alt, der wird repariert oder gewandelt.Jörg



Soviel zum Thema Coil oder Air


----------



## nippelspanner (18. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Kinders, entscheidet euch jetzt mal wegen Samstag oder Sonntag.
> Ich muss das ein wenig planen können.



Samstag!!!
(Wir sprechen doch vom kommenden WE, also 21.04., oder?)


----------



## RolfK (18. April 2012)

Jepp!!!
also diesen Samstag. Wie wäre es um 11h am Parkplatz Silbermühle? Kann aber sein, das der Kohle kostet, weiss es nicht genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (18. April 2012)

OK Samstag 11, Ja kostet 2 Ohren meine ich.


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> OK Samstag 11, Ja kostet 2 Ohren meine ich.



Das ist aber suboptimal! So ganz ohne meine Ohren möchte ich da nicht die Trails runter dreschen.  (... ich tippe mal auf die Tücken des iphones)


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (18. April 2012)

Schade, ich hoffe das wird zeitnah wiederholt! Ab übernächste Woche muss ich unbedingt nachlegen, 2 Wochen nich aufm Rad is ********. Ich weis garnich wie ich das vorher Jahre lang überhaupt ohne ausgehalten hab.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. April 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Das ist aber suboptimal! So ganz ohne meine Ohren möchte ich da nicht die Trails runter dreschen.  (... ich tippe mal auf die Tücken des iphones)



Nein war ganz bewusst so geschrieben 

Wie sagte schon Oli Kahn:

"Ohren; wir brauchen Ohren!"


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Coil oder Air



Soll ich Dich mit dieser Schadenfreude besser ignorieren oder soll ich altklug, aber sachlich klären, dass das Federmedium ( außenliegende Stahlfeder oder Luftkolbenpumpe) nichts mit der Dämpferkartusche fürs Hydrauliköl zu tun hat. Immer diese Laien Jörg


----------



## nippelspanner (18. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> "Ohren; wir brauchen Ohren!"




Glaube, er sprach nicht von Ohren. 
Es sei denn, Du meinst mit Ohren das hier:


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

Bin auch für Samstag , recht denn nicht 12.00 Uhr Schönheitsschlaf, Einpacken , 1 Stunde Anreise Familienfrüstück usw.?

Ich wär für gerne 12UHR auf dem SilbermühlenparkplatzJörg


----------



## Surfjunk (18. April 2012)

Es heist ja auch nicht "Ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte" sondern "Dicke Ohren".

Mal schauen was für blöde Sprüche man noch mit Ohren veralbern kann


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

Es gibt da glaub ich so nen Thread bei Offtopic


----------



## Surfjunk (18. April 2012)

Ups, Thread Thema nicht beachtet.

Na wenn dann der Jens wieder aus Schule kommt gibt's wieder was auf den Sack.

So vorbei hier mit OT, ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

zensiert


----------



## crossboss (18. April 2012)

ich meinte den Bereich wo *offtopic themen* stehen. Dahin hätten wir wechseln können, sorry wurde hier wohl falsch verstandenJörg


----------



## Waldwichtel (18. April 2012)

Oh, mein Post wurde gelöscht!


----------



## Surfjunk (19. April 2012)

Ich mach jetzt hier nochmal einen auf Sinnvoll Poster. 

Samstag jetzt 11 Uhr oder 12 Uhr?

Mal bitte melden!


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2012)

Hi Surfer alter Recke, wenn das Wetter mitspielt wär ich für 12 Uhr Silbermöwe


----------



## nippelspanner (20. April 2012)

OK, dann High Noon. 







Aber wehe, den ganzen Morgen war schönes Wetter und Punkt 12:00 fängt´s an zu geimeln...


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

Also 12 Uhr 

Neuer Teich 57
32805â Horn-Bad Meinberg


----------



## nippelspanner (20. April 2012)

Wie iss´n da das Gelände?
HT oder lieber Fully?
Vermute mal, das hat morgen eher Tourencharakter, oder?


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

Oben ist es steinig und unten Wurzelig. 
Ich würd das Fully mitnehmen. 
Wir werden dort nicht viel fahren, Rolf ist doch dabei , ist ja eher als rauf und runter Treffen angelegt. 
Für oben solltest du auch was für die knie mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

Apropos wetter. 
Mal ebend gecheckt. 
Kann sein das von oben ein wenig Niesel kommt. 
Also bitte die Bikes vorher blitzeblank putzen damit sich das einsauen auch wirklich lohnt


----------



## RolfK (20. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wir werden dort nicht viel fahren, Rolf ist doch dabei




Da hat man sich grad den Schlaf aus den Augen gerieben, da muss man hier schon wieder solche Frotzeleien lesen


----------



## nippelspanner (20. April 2012)

DAS sieht aber lecker aus! Made my day!


----------



## HerrKaleu (20. April 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Aber mal ne Ernsthafte Frage:

Wieso hat dieser Thread eigentlich 85 !!! Unterseiten.

Man könnte doch für eine Tour einen Thread aufmachen mit Termin.

Alle Touren die terminlich abgelaufen sind dann über die Forenadministration ausblenden/archivieren.

Ohne die Hilfe von Surfjank wäre die Silbermühlentour an mir vorbeigegangen, dabei wohne ich ja direkt vor der Haustür.

Übersichtlichkeit sieht etwas anders aus.

Mahlzeit.
HerrKaleu


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

HerrKaleu schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.
> 
> Aber mal ne Ernsthafte Frage:
> 
> ...



Ich bin da auch für.

So hat man nicht den ganzen ellenlangen Thread zu lesen sondern kann sich gezielt seine Touren picken.

Jens lass uns das doch mal Diskutieren.
Dann hört auch das zwischen gespame auf weil die Leute die fahren wollen sich in ihren Thread unterhalten.
Anschliessend Bilder dazu rein, wie es war, und ruckzuck haben wir alles hier in OWL mal ein wenig mit Bilder usw dokumentiert.
Natürlich keine Trailbeschreibungen.

Lief doch hier auch ganz gut

5-6.11.2011 Hermannshöhen

Vielleicht Liese sich ein Unterordner im OWL Bereich dafür parken.


----------



## nippelspanner (20. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jens lass uns das doch mal Diskutieren.
> Dann hört auch das zwischen gespame auf weil die Leute die fahren wollen sich in ihren Thread unterhalten.
> Anschliessend Bilder dazu rein, wie es war, und ruckzuck haben wir alles hier in OWL mal ein wenig mit Bilder usw dokumentiert.
> Natürlich keine Trailbeschreibungen.



Da bin ich auch für: Immer neuer Fred mit Tourenziel und Zeitpunkt im Titel. 



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Vielleicht Liese sich ein Unterordner im OWL Bereich dafür parken.



Wer ist Liese? Wo will die parken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

Shice Ipad Autoverbesserung


----------



## crossboss (20. April 2012)

Hey ich fahre immer *ohne* wo ist da denn schon widdeeeeIc dachte SilbermÃ¼hle?!JÃ¶rg



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Also 12 Uhr
> 
> Neuer Teich 57
> 32805â Horn-Bad Meinberg


----------



## Surfjunk (20. April 2012)

Ja Silbermühle

http://www.silbermuehle.de


----------



## wiehenrenner (20. April 2012)

Jemand morgen vormittag um Lübbecke unterwegs? Würde mich bei 
halbwegs Wetter 2-3 h aufs Rad setzen wollen.


----------



## nippelspanner (20. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Jemand morgen vormittag um Lübbecke unterwegs? Würde mich bei
> halbwegs Wetter 2-3 h aufs Rad setzen wollen.



Fahr doch mit zur Silbermühle. Wie´s aussieht kannst Du dein Pitch dort artgerecht halten. 
Ich fahre in LK um 10:30 los. Würde dich mitnehmen.


----------



## yemajah (20. April 2012)

Also, ich hätte (um meine Anfrage zu erneuern) am Samstag oder Sonntag Interesse mal in Bielefeld zu biken, locker weg Tour / Trails / CC. Würde mich über ein paar locals freuen, die mal was schönes zeigen. Komme aus Minden, würde dann mit dem Zug anreisen. LG


----------



## wiehenrenner (20. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Fahr doch mit zur Silbermühle. Wie´s aussieht kannst Du dein Pitch dort artgerecht halten.
> Ich fahre in LK um 10:30 los. Würde dich mitnehmen.


 
Danke für das Angebot, da ich aber ab ca. 15.00 Uhr bei meiner Schwester an der Geburtstagskaffeetafel sitze, wird das zeitlich sicher etwas eng, bleibt für mich die "Hausrunde".


----------



## Olaf_MTB (20. April 2012)




----------



## criscross (20. April 2012)

lust ja, aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## the_Shot (20. April 2012)

Hab leider auch keine Zeit, sorry Olaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (20. April 2012)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe Samstag vor eine kleine mtb-Tour in Richtung Werther zu fahren.
> 
> Start ist um 11:00 Uhr an der Kunsthalle.
> ...



Wenn Wetter ist, bin ich dabei


----------



## yemajah (21. April 2012)

Wenn's ab Bielefeld ist, für morgen bin ich raus, habe Knieschmerzen von der heutigen Tour, morgen Ruhetag


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

Ok, klar nochmal* 12.00 UHR Silbermühle *mit RegenreifenJörg


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

jup


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

An die Silbermühlen Tour Jungs.

*Abgeblasen wegen Regen.*
Nach Rücksprache mit Rolf vor Ort verschieben wir das doch nochmal.
Dafür ist der DH doch ein wenig zu Krass wenn da auch noch das Wasser runterläuft.

Rolf, Björn, Patrick und Thorsten habe ich angerufen, Jörg seine Nummer hab ich leider nicht.
Wenn jemand die Nummer hat bitte mal kurz anrufen nicht das der umsonst hinfährt.


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

Jo denk ich aber auch, schade Schönes Woe. Morgen solls ja etwas besser werden.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (21. April 2012)

Na hoffentlich wirds morgen besser, da wollte ich mir nen Bike-Training antun. - Andererseits im Regen rutschts besser, macht eigentlich mehr Spaß.  Ulli


crossboss schrieb:


> Jo denk ich aber auch, schade Schönes Woe. Morgen solls ja etwas besser werden.


----------



## RolfK (21. April 2012)

Das war eine gute Entscheidung, nicht zu fahren. Nach kurzem Sonnenschein zwischendurch schifft es hier jetzt richtig. Aber wir haben jemanden vergessen glaub ich, wollte HerrKaleu nicht auch kommen?

Aber ich hoffe auf morgen und da werd ich dort auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen, vielleicht eine kleine Solorunde, um die Lage dort abzuchecken, was einen da so erwartet. Aber alles schön in Rolf-Geschwindigkeit


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

Ist das die, die nach Mopsgeschwindigkeit kommt?
*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (21. April 2012)

Genau darauf hab ich gewartet

Ich glaub, ich leg mich mal mit ner Flinte im Hidesser Forst auf die Lauer und mach Jagd auf Schneemenschen


----------



## kris. (21. April 2012)

Die sind aber viel zu schnell für Dich...!  




sorry für OT


----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

Der Herr Kalleu ist der Thorsten.
Den hatte Patrick angerufen.


----------



## nippelspanner (21. April 2012)

Bin vorhin doch noch zwischen 2 Schauern ´ne kleine Runde im Wiehen gefahren. War anschließend so richtig schön eingeschlammt. Die Leute in der Stadt haben mich angesehen, als ob ich frisch aus der Klapse käme. 

Zu Hause ´ne heiße Dusche und dann mit breitem Grinsen auf´s Sofa. Das Leben kann so einfach sein...!


----------



## RolfK (21. April 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> nächste Woche ist Urlaub an der Nordsee.




Das ist aber die falsche Richtung, die Berge zum Biken befinden sich im Süden


----------



## ohneworte (21. April 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Das ist aber die falsche Richtung, die Berge zum Biken befinden sich im Süden



Deichfahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Bin vorhin doch noch zwischen 2 Schauern ´ne kleine Runde im Wiehen gefahren. War anschließend so richtig schön eingeschlammt. Die Leute in der Stadt haben mich angesehen, als ob ich frisch aus der Klapse käme.
> 
> Zu Hause ´ne heiße Dusche und dann mit breitem Grinsen auf´s Sofa. Das Leben kann so einfach sein...!



Na wenigstens einer von uns


----------



## crossboss (21. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Na wenigstens einer von uns




NEE, Nee,  Olaf und ich sind auch 5 Stunden unterwegs gewesenregen war recht harmlos hier.Da  haben wir uns ins Kaffee gesetzt und festgelabert..............morgen mal sehen wies wird ich bin nicht aus Zucker, sondern aus MarzipanJörg


----------



## exto (21. April 2012)

Ich werd morgen ab Mittag n büschn zwischen Bergkirchen und Porta rumcruisen. Wer Lust hat, einfach melden...


----------



## RolfK (24. April 2012)

Wie schaut's denn mit ein wenig Action am Velmerstod am 1.Mai aus oder liegt ihr da alle im Koma? Wetter soll ja werden.

Oder vielleicht nach Willingen???!


----------



## crossboss (24. April 2012)

Da laufen da die Zombies rum


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. April 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn mit ein wenig Action am Velmerstod am 1.Mai aus oder liegt ihr da alle im Koma? Wetter soll ja werden.
> 
> Oder vielleicht nach Willingen???!


 
Velmerstod würde ich ein latentes interesse anmelden, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt...  Müsste es aber kurzfristig entscheiden wenn es soweit ist. 
Willingen am 01. Mai sicher nicht....... könnte mir vorstellen das es da von Alkis und ziemlich vielen Bikern wimmelt, das wäre mir zu stressig.


----------



## exto (24. April 2012)

Velmerstod fänd' ich auch nett, aber 1. Mai?  

Ist da nicht alles voll mit Spaziergängern, die alle haargenau wissen, dass Fahrradfahren aber sowas von verboten ist?


----------



## Surfjunk (24. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Velmerstod fänd' ich auch nett, aber 1. Mai?
> 
> Ist da nicht alles voll mit Spaziergängern, die alle haargenau wissen, dass Fahrradfahren aber sowas von verboten ist?



Ja sehe ich auch so.

Die werden uns dann nur im Weg rumstehen.
Ist aber generell doof an solchen Tagen.


----------



## crossboss (24. April 2012)

Hier um Bieledorf wird es auch so sein . An dem Tag fahre ich möglichst kein MTB hier!


----------



## poekelz (25. April 2012)

Bin am letzten Samstag im Mc Leary´s in Bünde vom Juniorcheffe richtig heiss gemacht worden auf die Trails an den Dörenther Klippen (südl. Ibbenbüren).

Also da würde ich auch mal gerne fahren, aber kennt jemand nen Guido, oder kennt sich selber aus und möchte ein paar OWLler führen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (25. April 2012)

Wir waren da schon mal mit den Kids.
Richtig Klasse dort.
Hätte auch Interesse.


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. April 2012)

Generelles Interesse auf jeden Fall. Mit nem bissl "Vorlauf" was die Terminplanung angeht wäre ich dabei wenn es sich einrichten liesse.


----------



## RolfK (25. April 2012)

Da würd ich wohl auch mitkommen wollen, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## pecto69 (25. April 2012)

Hi...

Was heissten mit den Kidz?
Was kann man da machen ?

Dirk


----------



## Surfjunk (25. April 2012)

Da kann man sehr schön Klettern.
Die Klippen sind eine langgezogene Felsformation.
Recht flach ansteigend so das man da ohne Problem drauf kann. 
Da schieben sogar Muttis mit hoch.


----------



## freetourer (26. April 2012)

Hallo Jungs.

Wenn ihr mögt kann ich da gerne den Guide spielen.


----------



## the_Shot (26. April 2012)

Top, n Guido!!! Möchte auch mit, falls der Termin passt.


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

Habt Ihr schon gesehen was Surfjunki im Sauerland vorhat?
"Sauerland Waldroute Thread",so, ich habs mal hier rübergezogen Orkan!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=576858 schön!


----------



## RolfK (26. April 2012)

freetourer schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs.
> 
> Wenn ihr mögt kann ich da gerne den Guide spielen.




Ja super . Wann wollen wir denn, macht doch mal Vorschläge. Am 5. und 6.5. hätte ich z.B. Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_MTB (26. April 2012)




----------



## yemajah (27. April 2012)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir, eine kleine Gruppe, haben uns für Samstag zum mountainbiken verabredet.
> 
> Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschließen.
> ...


Na super, auf so ne Tour habe ich gewartet, bin aber dies WE nicht da...


----------



## nippelspanner (27. April 2012)

*Sonntag* soll in unserer Region ganz klar das beste Wetter herrschen!

Daher mein Tourenaufruf:
11.00 Uhr *Porta* 
Parkplatz Brandruine Hotel Kaiserhof.
Tagesthema: Gemütlich hoch treten, huppelig runter. 
(Schneller Peter, etc.)


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. April 2012)

yemajah schrieb:


> Na super, auf so ne Tour habe ich gewartet, bin aber dies WE nicht da...



Keine Bange, dein Tag wird kommen!


----------



## criscross (27. April 2012)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir, eine kleine Gruppe, haben uns für Samstag zum mountainbiken verabredet.
> 
> Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschließen.
> ...


 
Hi Olaf,

mache morgen schon eine Trailtour,
nächstes mal gerne wieder !


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> *Sonntag* soll in unserer Region ganz klar das beste Wetter herrschen!
> 
> Daher mein Tourenaufruf:
> 11.00 Uhr *Porta*
> ...



Hi.
Ich bin dabei.

Gesendet von meinem SGS2,
Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (28. April 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich bin dabei.



Prima!


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. April 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Prima!



Wie es aussieht, sind wir beide offiziell die einzigen. 
Sag' mal, würde dir auch 12 Uhr passen?

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## nippelspanner (29. April 2012)

OK, dann meinetwegen auch 12:00.


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. April 2012)

Super!
Dann bis später am Kaiserhof.

An alle anderen potenziellen Teilnehmer: 
12.00 Uhr Porta
Parkplatz Brandruine Hotel Kaiserhof.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2012)

Hat Lust vor, am 1.Mai den Deister in Enduromanmier abzutouren ?

Ich überlege da hin zu fahren! 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## nippelspanner (30. April 2012)

Lust: Ja.
Zeit: Leider nein! 

Außerdem gehört der Post natürlich in den Deister-reloaded-Fred!
Mann, mann, mann, das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. *kopfschüttel*
Wo ist der Mod., wenn man ihn mal braucht?
Los Jens, walte deines Amtes: Sofort verschieben! ;-)


----------



## freetourer (1. Mai 2012)

.....


----------



## Deleted 175627 (10. Mai 2012)

*Moin,schon mal jemand mit dem MTB-ADFC on Tour gewesen ?*

*Kennt einer die Veranstaltung?*

*Geführte`s ADFC Bielefeld  Sa, 12. Mai 2012, 12:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr 
Bielefeld-Mitte ADFC-Infoladen am Bürgerpark Mountainbike-Schnuppertour
Mountainbiketour mit Einkehr*


----------



## crossboss (10. Mai 2012)

George,da bist du als guter MTBler aber etwas Körperlich unterfordert, denke ich


----------



## gelöschter User (12. Mai 2012)

Moin Zam,

jemand aus Steinhagen hier, dem ich mich anschließen darf dür regelmäßige ausritte?!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Wer fährt morgen wo?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre entweder um Lübbecke rum, oder vllt. zum See da nen bissl runterrollern. 
Komme aber erst am späten Nachmittag aufs Rad, wenn meine bessere Hälfte nach der Nachtschicht das Bett verlassen hat um Sohnemann zu übernehmen


----------



## Kash (12. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich heute alleine Rund um Olderdissen (in Giftgrün, man konnte mich kaum übersehen) unterwegs war und mich schön auf dem Hermannsweg am Johannisberg (sic!) hingelegt (weil mir nen Stock im Pedal hing und ich dadurch abgelenkt war wurde ich zu schnell in der Kurve und bin dann ab die Böschung runter in den Rindenmulch und hab nen Baum geknutscht, Brillenglas raus, Hose loch, Helm kaputt, Vorderreifen in der Felge verzogen ) hab suche ich nun mal jemanden der Lust hat mit mir an Wochenenden zu fahren. Zu Zweit macht es einfach mehr Spaß und sicherer ist es auch.
Meine Frau hat nicht zu unrecht schiss das ich sonst mal irgendwo alleine liege und mich keiner findet 

Startpunkt bei mir ist meist Steinhagen oder Bielefeld, es geht aber auch gut Halle, Borgholzhausen oder Dissen. Zur Not kann ich das Rad aber auch ins Auto packen.
Ausdauermäßig bin ich leider echt noch am Anfang und muss Bergauf auch mal schieben. Bin mehr so der Fahrer für halbwegs befestigte Wege da ich mir mit dem Hardtail und meinen über 130kg noch nicht so viel zutraue.

Ich weiß es gibt auch ein paar größere Gruppen die in der Gegend fahren, aber ich will da auch nicht immer der letzte sein und alle aufhalten die schon seit Jahren fahren. Von daher wäre jemand, der auch eher Anfänger ist vielleicht am Besten. 

Schickt mir doch einfach ne PM wenn ihr interesse habt.


----------



## the_Shot (13. Mai 2012)

Kash schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat nicht zu unrecht schiss das ich sonst mal irgendwo alleine liege und mich keiner findet
> 
> *In giftgrün ehr schwierig*
> 
> Ich weiß es gibt auch ein paar größere Gruppen die in der Gegend fahren, aber ich will da auch nicht immer der letzte sein *... biste bestimmt nicht, gibt schlimmere ...* Schickt mir doch einfach ne PM wenn ihr Interesse habt.



Schick mir ma Deine Nummer, ich meld mich bei Dir wenn ich ne kleine Runde drehe.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## discordius (14. Mai 2012)

Fährt jemand am 20.5. beim Wiehen-Cross mit? Kennt das jemand genauer? Lohnt es sich?


----------



## ohropax (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin den Wiehencross schon mehrere Male mitgefahren und es sind einige nette Trails dabei; ich fands immer sehr nett, und die hohe Teilnehmerzahl auch bei Schietwetter legt nahe, dass ich damit nicht alleine stehe  Das Ambiente an Start/Ziel auf der Venner Mühleninsel find ich auch richtig knuffig. Auf jeden Fall sollte man mindestens die 50er Runde fahren, da man sonst vieles verpasst.

Ich überlege auch, wieder hin zu fahren - überlege heisst, dass ich mir gerade mal den Sintfeld-Höhenweg im Detail anschaue. Ich will endlich wissen, was es damit auf sich hat, da ich soviel Widersprüchliches gehört habe. Wenn ich darauf verzichte, fahre ich, wenn auch nach Venne, da könnte man vielleicht zusammen fahren?

lg,
Marcus


----------



## discordius (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo ohropax,

falls du Lust hast hinzufahren, können wir uns gerne abstimmen. 100% sicher ob ich Zeit habe bin ich zwar noch nicht, aber Interesse besteht in jedem Fall. Die 55km Strecke geht über 1000hm, also machbar. Aber auch für Singlespeeder?


----------



## slang (16. Mai 2012)

Tagchen,

mal in der Hoffnung dass das Wetter mitspielt.

Morgen, also Vatertag,

11.00 Uhr Johannisberg, Tour nach Borgholzhausen, gegebenenfalls noch hoch zum Luisenturm. Hin auf dem X25 oder X10, zurück auf der Südseite.
Dürften so um die 50km sein.
Zwischendurch nen Käffchen ist natürlich auch geplant.


----------



## DL82 (16. Mai 2012)

Wie ist denn die Strecke? 

Auch nen paar schöne Trails dabei. Will morgen mit 2 Kollegen in den Tuto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (16. Mai 2012)

ein paar trails sind dabei, ist jetzt aber keine Enduro Strecke die Abwärtskandidaten die Tränen in die Augen treibt.


----------



## brain072 (16. Mai 2012)

Hi, werde morgen um 9,00 Uhr in Werther zu den Externsteinen aufbrechen, leider haben die Kollegen alle abgesagt, daher hier die Frage ob jemand Interssse hat. Werde komplett den Hermann fahren, sind schon Höhenmeter genug von hier, ein zustieg in die Tour also gut möglich.
Kontakt über pm gebe dann auch gerne meine Handynummer raus.
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## zizz (16. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> 
> mal in der Hoffnung dass das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> ...



wo genau trefft ihr euch da?


----------



## slang (16. Mai 2012)

Dornberger str. 
oehm glaube nr 52
kennst die alte geschlossene Frittenbude? Genau da


----------



## zizz (16. Mai 2012)

finde ich,
bin noch unentschlossen, evt. rtf in gt?


----------



## gelöschter User (17. Mai 2012)

brain072 schrieb:


> Hi, werde morgen um 9,00 Uhr in Werther zu den Externsteinen aufbrechen, leider haben die Kollegen alle abgesagt, daher hier die Frage ob jemand Interssse hat. Werde komplett den Hermann fahren, sind schon Höhenmeter genug von hier, ein zustieg in die Tour also gut möglich.
> Kontakt über pm gebe dann auch gerne meine Handynummer raus.
> Grüße,
> Andreas


vielleicht trifft man sich ja,  werde um 12:50 mit dem Zug nach detmold fahren und dann vom Hermann aus zurück mit Ziel Hühnburg um dort ein Isotonisches kaltgetränk einzunehmen.

Externsteine--> Velmerstot--->Externsteine-->Steinhagen.... hatte ich anfang März. Waren über 100km. das vertrage  ich heute nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zizz (17. Mai 2012)

@ slang
bis gleich


----------



## DL82 (17. Mai 2012)

Moin...

das Wetter schaut ja entgegen aller Erwartungen gut aus. Werde allerdings dann erst so ab 14.30 Uhr vom Oetkerpark aufbrechen.

Allen Viel Spass.


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2012)

zizz schrieb:


> @ slang
> bis gleich





bin grad erst aus dem Bett gefallen 

jetzt schnell mal los, bis gleich


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2012)

War ja ne schöne Runde heute.
Morgen solls Wettertechnisch ja auch nicht schlecht werden.

Wie siehts aus? Hat jemand nen Plan für ne Tour am Brückentag?


----------



## Waldwichtel (17. Mai 2012)

slang schrieb:


> War ja ne schöne Runde heute.
> Morgen solls Wettertechnisch ja auch nicht schlecht werden.
> 
> Wie siehts aus? Hat jemand nen Plan für ne Tour am Brückentag?



Kann ich dir morgen sagen.  ... wenn der Lenker früh genug kommt.


----------



## Kash (17. Mai 2012)

Ich bin morgen ab Vormittag/Mittag irgendwann(Frühestens 11:30Uhr, wahrscheinlicher 12:00 - 12:30Uhr, je nachdem wie lang ich ausschlafen kann) im Teuto unterwegs. Start ist Johannisberg. Weiß noch nicht wohin genau ... will aber so 3-4 Stunden (entspannt, bin noch Anfänger) fahren. Evtl. Hermannsweg Richtung Borgholzhausen oder so. Wenn jemand interesse hat mitzufahren, einfach PM schicken.


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2012)

Ich werde gleich um 16.30 an der Uni starten auf ne Enduro/Trailrunde , 30 km .


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Mai 2012)

Hi.
Morgen jemand im Wiehengebirge unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. Mai 2012)

Ich werde morgen Nachmittag ne Runde fahren gehen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Mai 2012)

Wo denn im Wiehengebirge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (26. Mai 2012)

Werde um Lübbecke herum unterwegs sein.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Mai 2012)

Ich werde an den Trails um den Kaiser sein.
Falls jemand rumkommen möchte, einfach Bescheid sagen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Juni 2012)

Heute nachmittag wer um Lübbecke herum unterwegs? Oder sonst wo in der unmittelbaren Nähe?


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. Juni 2012)

Hi.
Bin heute Nachmittag am Kaiser und Umgebung unterwegs.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## slang (6. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Tagchen,
> 
> mal in der Hoffnung dass das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> ...



ich zitier mich mal selbst, 

Da wir Vatertags so weit dann doch nicht gekommen sind, morgen nochmal (also am 7.6)

gleiche Zeit, gleicher Treffpunkt.


----------



## Gr_Flash (6. Juni 2012)

Also wenn es morgen nicht groß regnet bin ich wohl dabei...komme aber wahrscheinlich mitm Auto zum Johannisberg hoch. Gruß, Michael


----------



## yemajah (6. Juni 2012)

Hi, ist der Johannisberg in Bielefeld? Ich würde gerne mal eine Tour in Bielefeld mitfahren. Wie sieht das denn so vom Tempo her aus? Eher schnell oder gemäßigt? Wo genau wäre denn der Treffpunkt? LG Peter


----------



## bianca72 (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wer hat denn einen tollen Tipp für einen Bikeurlaub in Österreich?
Gesucht wir ein Ziel, mit abwechslungsreichen Tourmöglichkeiten und wo abends noch etwas los ist!
Ich dachte, ich stelle das mal hier zur Debatte (auch wenns nicht zum Thema passt), weil ich hier einige von diversen Touren kenne...
Los, wer weiß was?!

Liebe Grüße Bianca


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. Juni 2012)

yemajah schrieb:


> Hi, ist der Johannisberg in Bielefeld? Ich würde gerne mal eine Tour in Bielefeld mitfahren. Wie sieht das denn so vom Tempo her aus? Eher schnell oder gemäßigt? Wo genau wäre denn der Treffpunkt? LG Peter



Hallo Peter,

Spaß steht im Vordergrund, mittelmäßiges Tempo bei dem man sich noch unterhalten kann. Der Johannisberg ist in Bielefeld. Nicht weit von der Uni entfernt. Der Tierpark ist auch nen Steinwurf entfernt. Ist ne sehr schöne Strecke, Zwischenstopp in nem Café oder einer Eisdiele ist auch geplant.

Wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter in der Runde.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (6. Juni 2012)

Treff ist hier,

http://goo.gl/maps/hkjx


den Rest hat Waldi ja schon gesagt.

Morgen früh nochmal das Wetter begucken, und gegebenenfalls hier noch mal reinschauen. 
Wenns durchgehend schauert hab ich da keine Lust zu.


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Kleine Terminänderung.

Treff ist um 11.30Uhr, sonst alles wie gehabt.

Wetter wird man ja sehen, unter Umständen schaffen wirs dann halt nicht ganz so weit


----------



## yemajah (7. Juni 2012)

Hey, vielen Dank. Habe dann gestern abend nicht mehr ins netz geschaut und bin heute hier in Porta mit meinen Jungs gefahren. Aber nächstes Mal bin ich gerne dabei.
LG Peter


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juni 2012)

War echt ne nette Tour heute, unter idealen Bedingungen!


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Wieso haben wir ausser dir da alle so ne Hanglage? So steil wars da doch gar nicht. 




yemajah schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank. Habe dann gestern abend nicht mehr ins netz geschaut und bin heute hier in Porta mit meinen Jungs gefahren. Aber nächstes Mal bin ich gerne dabei.
> LG Peter



Wenns Wetter passt, plan schon mal den Samstag ein.


----------



## RolfK (7. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Wieso haben wir ausser dir da alle so ne Hanglage? So steil wars da doch gar nicht



Lag bestimmt am übermäßigen Weizengenuß in der Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Lag bestimmt am übermäßigen Weizengenuß in der Pause



Jungs, ihr habt in der Pause ein Weizen ohne mich getrunken. Wie habt ihr das geschafft das vor mir zu verheimlichen?


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Im Camelbag


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Im Camelbag



Ach so!


----------



## chucki_bo (7. Juni 2012)

Lange Buchse


----------



## criscross (7. Juni 2012)

Cellulite ???


----------



## ohneworte (7. Juni 2012)

Puh, gut das ich kurz/kurz gefahren bin (bei fast 25 Grad ja auch perfekt)!


----------



## the_Shot (7. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, gut das ich kurz/kurz gefahren bin (bei fast 25 Grad ja auch perfekt)!


 
Bei uns hattes heut lauschige 27*C, hab auch in kurz am Pool gelegen;-). Ne, echt chickes Foto, wär gern dabei gewesen.

Sonnige Grüße,  Sascha


----------



## Waldwichtel (7. Juni 2012)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Lange Buchse



Wieso! Hab extra lang-lang angezogen, so bin ich nicht schmutzig 
geworden und brauchte später nicht duschen.  ... war halt nur
recht schwitzig darunter.


----------



## slang (7. Juni 2012)

Deswegen fährst auch immer hinten. Damit keiner merkt, dass du das seit Monaten schon so praktizierst


----------



## Waldwichtel (8. Juni 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Deswegen fährst auch immer hinten. Damit keiner merkt, dass du das seit Monaten schon so praktizierst



Doofmann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo.

Wer fährt morgen wo?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## yemajah (8. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit der Neuauflage der Bielefelder Runde morgen? und wie wird das Wetter Eurer Meinung nach? LG


----------



## crossboss (8. Juni 2012)

*Morgen :wird z.B. ab 8.50 Uhr von HBF Bielefeld mit Zügli nach Altenbeken gefahren*. Mit dem Bike über H-Weg und Nachbarwegen heimwärts, mit Pausen und Hermannsdownhill . Wer mit möchte sollte um kurz vor 9 sein Ticket haben und am Gleis stehen


----------



## slang (8. Juni 2012)

Morgen ne lockere Tour zum Hermann

Treff ist um 11 Uhr am Anton.

Edit: für Ortsunkundige, genau da:http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CBQQ_BIwAQ


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Juni 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> *Morgen :wird z.B. ab 8.50 Uhr von HBF Bielefeld mit Zügli nach Altenbeken gefahren*. Mit dem Bike über H-Weg und Nachbarwegen heimwärts, mit Pausen und Hermannsdownhill . Wer mit möchte sollte um kurz vor 9 sein Ticket haben und am Gleis stehen



Schade um die zeitlich zu knappe Ankündigung.
Schon was anderes geplant...


----------



## Waldwichtel (9. Juni 2012)

War ne prima Tour heute zum Hermann. Am Ende waren es für mich knapp über 80km, rund 1.350HM und die Erkenntnis, das da noch Körner übrig waren und der Käsekucken am Hermann lecker schmeckt. 

Leider haben wir es verpasst, Fotos zu machen. Den Downhill am Hermann haben wir auch mitgenommen. Sind ja schon ein paar fiese Stellen dabei, nicht ungefährlich wenn man da mit Karacho jeden Sprung mitnimmt (sind aber drumrum gefahren). Interessant war auch das da nen Shuttle-Bus mit Bikeanhänger unterwegs ist. Damit haben sich die Kids mit ihren Downhill-Maschinen hochbringen lassen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juni 2012)

Heute vormittag sonst noch jemand im Wiehengebirge unterwegs? 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (10. Juni 2012)

Die sind da fast täglich. Einmal hochkutschieren lassen, runter, ne Stunde warten, wieder hoch usw ;-) ess schon cool dass das schon seit so länger zeit geduldet wird.


----------



## Xeleux (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn es heut nicht aus Eimer regnet, fahren ein paar User & ich 
eine lockere Trailtour / ca. 2,5 Std. im Wiehengebirge ...

Startzeit: ca.17:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Wittekindsquelle Bergkirchen

Wer mag, kann sich uns gern anschließen 
in diesem Sinne ... Kette rechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Juni 2012)

Morgen am Samstag wolln wa ne kleine Trailrunde fahren - und zwar nicht im Teuto, sondern - oh Wunder - rund um Jöllenbeck

Ich habe mal Ohropaxs Touridee vor einiger Zeit aufgegriffen und bei Recherchen noch einiges an neuen Flusstrails im Bereich von Jöllenbeck und Theesen gefunden und der Asphaltanteil reduziert

Treff: morgen Samstag 11 Uhr Kunsthalle

Wir rollen gemütlich nach Radtouristenmanier durch den Grünzug zum Obersee und dann wirds mit der Zeit immer "geländiger". Wer fahrtechnisch nicht so sicher ist - kein Problem - die kurzen Stellen, wo es etwas kniffelig wird, werden angesagt und es ist auch genug Zeit ggf. mal ein paar Meter zu schieben.


----------



## engel533 (22. Juni 2012)

@ bergschreck: evtl. Würd Ich mich als noch unbekannte anschließen, wenns recht ist. Bräuchte nur ne genaue naviadresse des treffpunkts. Kann nur erst kurzfristig entscheiden obs klappt. Wäre schön wenn Ich ne handynr. Bekommen könnte, per pn. Kurz zu mir: bin 29, fahre seit 3 Jahren mtb, hardtail, hab seit Januar auch ein Rennrad. Bin einigermaßen fit Und technisch denke Und hoffe Ich nicht schlecht. Liebe grüße, warte auf Antwort.


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Juni 2012)

engel533 schrieb:


> @ bergschreck: evtl. Würd Ich mich als noch unbekannte anschließen, wenns recht ist. Bräuchte nur ne genaue naviadresse des treffpunkts. Kann nur erst kurzfristig entscheiden obs klappt. Wäre schön wenn Ich ne handynr. Bekommen könnte, per pn. Kurz zu mir: bin 29, fahre seit 3 Jahren mtb, hardtail, hab seit Januar auch ein Rennrad. Bin einigermaßen fit Und technisch denke Und hoffe Ich nicht schlecht. Liebe grüße, warte auf Antwort.



Treffpunkt guckstdu hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=kunsth...11,16.655273&hq=kunsthalle+bielefeld&t=m&z=15

Mobilnummer ist streng geheim. Einfach kommen oder nicht kommen

Super fit muss man nicht sein. Die Strecke hat ab Obersee 38 km und 380 Höhenmeter. Hin- und Rückfahrt sind 2x6 km flach.

Wer im Bereich Schildesche wohnt bzw. erst dort einsteigen will, kann auch hier hin kommen:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=wester...lefeld,+Detmold,+Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=m&z=16

Wir dürften dort so ca. 11:20 - 11:30 Uhr vorbei kommen.

EDIT: Wir machen nach etwa der Hälfte der Strecke ne Pause in der Jöllenbecker Eisdiele und ggf. noch n Ausklang am Ende in Schildesche bei Kaffee und Kuchen damit wir nicht mit Gewichtsverlust nach Hause kommen


----------



## engel533 (22. Juni 2012)

Okay, mal sehn obs bei mir klappt, hab ne lange anfahrt mit dem Pkw, Ca. 50 min. Mal sehn...... Bis denne.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juni 2012)

Schade, mein Simplon ist noch nicht ganz aufgebaut. Bremsen müssen noch entlüftet werden. Ist nämlich meine Hausstrecke und wie ich finde hat der Bielefelder Norden auch seinen Reiz und interessante Trails zu bieten. Den Köcker Wald in Theesen kann ich euch noch empfehlen. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Schade, mein Simplon ist noch nicht ganz aufgebaut. Bremsen müssen noch entlüftet werden. Ist nämlich meine Hausstrecke und wie ich finde hat der Bielefelder Norden auch seinen Reiz und interessante Trails zu bieten. Den Köcker Wald in Theesen kann ich euch noch empfehlen.
> 
> Viel Spaß!



Köcker Wald finde ich nirgendwo auf den Karten. Wo ist denn der? Wir fahren durch ein Waldstück südwestlich von Theesen, wo es kurze Senken gibt, wo man mit Schwung durchfahren kann. Heisst auf der Karte "Im grossen Holze/Theeserheide".

Vielleich kannste ja auch mal deine Hausstrecke als Tour anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (23. Juni 2012)

Das ist der von Waldi angesprochene Köcker Wald.

Ich bin noch etwas unentschlossen, bei dem ganzen Regen die letzten Tage wird das teilweise ne ordentliche Schlammschlacht werden. 
Die gesamte Route ansich würd mich ja interessieren.


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, das ist der Wald. Beginnt oben an der Jöllenbecker Strasse, bevor es bis nach Babenhausen runter geht. Parallel zur Jöllenbecker. Gibt dort einige Abzweigungen und im unteren Teil gibts echt nette Singletrails. Wenn man sich im südlichen Teil rechts hält, gelangt man auch nachher auf dem A10 Wanderweg. Habe ich neulich eher zufällig entdeckt, da der Weg dahin ziemlich zugewachsen war. Ich zeichne nächstes mal meine Hausrunde auf und stelle hier die GPS-Daten rein.


----------



## Xeleux (23. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich zeichne nächstes mal meine Hausrunde auf und stelle hier die GPS-Daten rein.



, die Runde würde mich auch interessieren, zumal ich in der Nähe wohne & mit meiner Hausrunde kombinieren könnte


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ich zeichne nächstes mal meine Hausrunde auf und stelle hier die GPS-Daten rein.



GPS Dateien besser nicht veröffentlichen. MTB Gegner lesen auch hier mit und dann kann es sein, dass da plötzlich Bäume auf den Trails liegen.

Haste nicht Lust, im Sommer mal *deine* Runde als Tour anzubieten? Ansonsten verteile doch deine GPX Datei per PM - dann kriegt der Oberförster sie nicht in die Finger


----------



## Xeleux (23. Juni 2012)

natürlich per pn ...


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juni 2012)

Kann ich gerne machen. Stimmt, an die Mitleser habe ich nicht gedacht.
Ich schaue mal ob ich da mal ne nette Tour geplant bekomme. Die reine
Hausrunde ist zu kurz. Die fahre ich meistens eh nur spontan und wenn
ich nur wenig Zeit habe. Sind vielleicht 15-20km. Im Prinzip ist die auch
nie mit den vorigen Runden identisch, da ich immer wieder nach neuen 
Wegen Ausschau halte.


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Juni 2012)

So, wieder von der Jöllenbecker Runde zurück. Wir sind zu sechst über - nach dem vielen Regen - erstaunlich trockene Trails gefahren, haben aber reichlich Haue von den Brennnesseln bekommen Aber in meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter bin ich ja für jede Vorsorgebehandlung gegen Rheuma dankbar


----------



## slang (23. Juni 2012)

Ja, schöne Runde bei perfektem Wetter. 
Und Dank noch mal an dich für super Guiding, an Abzweigungen auf alle warten und vor kniffeligen Stellen vorwarnen, top 

Die meisten Wege kannte ich schon, aber so ein paar neue Verbindungsstücke waren schon dabei. Im Grunde kann man sich in der Gegend super Touren in jeder gewünschten Länge zusammen basteln.


----------



## Adrian69 (28. Juni 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist der Wald. Beginnt oben an der Jöllenbecker Strasse ...usw. ---



klar das ist genau das gebiet wo biker total gerne gesehen werden. immer schön solche infos posten, damit demnächst der nächste brennpunkt entsteht. für nicht informierte das ist in vielen bereichen landschaftsschutz- oder naturschutzgebiet. wie ist der EM slogan? RESPEKT


----------



## ohneworte (28. Juni 2012)

Naja, wenn Du das dann auch noch zitierst kann man es doppelt wahrnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Juni 2012)

Adrian69 schrieb:


> klar das ist genau das gebiet wo biker total gerne gesehen werden. immer schön solche infos posten, damit demnächst der nächste brennpunkt entsteht. für nicht informierte das ist in vielen bereichen landschaftsschutz- oder naturschutzgebiet. wie ist der EM slogan? RESPEKT



Also erstens treffe ich da meistens niemanden, zweitens dürfen wir in NRW auf allen Strassen und Wegen fahren. Wo ist das Problem?

Ausserdem ist MTB Fahren aktiver Landschafts- und Naturschutz. Jeden Kilometer, den ich mit dem MTB fahre, spare ich 10 km mit dem Auto.

EDIT: Ich habe gerade auf dem Parkplatz nachgesehen - ich habe ja gar kein Auto


----------



## Waldwichtel (28. Juni 2012)

Adrian69 schrieb:


> klar das ist genau das gebiet wo biker total gerne gesehen werden. immer schön solche infos posten, damit demnächst der nächste brennpunkt entsteht. für nicht informierte das ist in vielen bereichen landschaftsschutz- oder naturschutzgebiet. wie ist der EM slogan? RESPEKT



Ich fahre da regelmäßig durch den Wald und mir begegnen ständig Spaziergänger aller Altersgruppen. Bisher bin ich auch noch nie beschimpft worden. Immer schön die Geschwindigkeit verringern, lächeln und nett grüßen.  Die Wege im unteren Teil gehen aber meines Wissens nicht durch Naturschutz- und Wildschutzgebiet. Dieses ist ausgeschildert. Im oberen Teil hast Du ja auch relativ breite Wege. Demnach halte ich das Durchfahren in angepasstem Tempo völlig ok. Du kannst das ja auch nicht mit illegalen Trails im Teuto oder Wiehen vergleichen.


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Juni 2012)

Es gibt keine illegalen Trails im Wiehen


----------



## DerBergschreck (29. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie seltsam: ein "Touren-Verabrede-Thread" in dem sich niemand für Touren verabredet.

Keiner was am Wochenende geplant?


----------



## yemajah (30. Juni 2012)

Ja, genau, wie sieht's mit morgen aus?


----------



## crossboss (30. Juni 2012)

Ok ich fahr morgen bei Flaute mit dem Kajak zum Baden 6km nach Prematura -Adria in Istrien, zur *Safari* *Bar* raus -Paddeln, Schwimmen, Tauchen Klettern und Grotte besuchen -Sangria bis zum abwinken.
Wer kommt mit


----------



## yemajah (30. Juni 2012)

Wir ALLE!


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ok ich fahr morgen bei Flaute mit dem Kajak zum Baden 6km nach Prematura -Adria in Istrien, zur *Safari* *Bar* raus -Paddeln, Schwimmen, Tauchen Klettern und Grotte besuchen -Sangria bis zum abwinken.
> Wer kommt mit



Hi Jogi! Biste zum Flachlandtiroler mutiert? Rund um Premantura gibts maximal 'ne 50 m Höhenlinie


----------



## Olaf_MTB (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (1. Juli 2012)

Ich bin schon tauchen Olaf, kann heute nicht Jörg


----------



## crossboss (1. Juli 2012)

,-


----------



## crossboss (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Bergschreck, wir wohnen rechts auf der Karte neben Pemantura auf ner Halbinsel auf der Letzten kleinen Spitze, in Medulin, auf Camping Medulin und wer will bei 38 Grad schon Biken gehen wenn er Meerurlaub mit Wassersport machen kann?  Wir haben nur Trekkingbikes dabei. Ich jetzt gleich spring lieber wieder in die Adria zur Erfrischung bei lauwarmen 26 Grad


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hi Bergschreck, wir wohnen rechts auf der Karte neben Pemantura auf ner Halbinsel auf der Letzten kleinen Spitze, in Medulin, auf Camping Medulin und wer will bei 38 Grad schon Biken gehen wenn er Meerurlaub mit Wassersport machen kann?  Wir haben nur Trekkingbikes dabei. Ich jetzt gleich spring lieber wieder in die Adria zur Erfrischung bei lauwarmen 26 Grad



Ist das was mit Kids Jörg?
Ich habe doch jetzt auch ein rollendes Bett, daher sind Tipps immer gern gesehen.


----------



## pecto69 (1. Juli 2012)

Ok Jörg.

Sonntag ne Tour am Limski Kanal zur Piratenhöhle?!
Schön mit dem MTB?!
Sind ab Sonntag in Rovinj 

Dirk


----------



## crossboss (3. Juli 2012)

Erstmal noch mal hier liebe Urlaubsgrüße ans OWL Forum 
Suerfjunk; Hi ja  ist geil hier, erst recht mit Kids.
Wir fahren von einer Badeinsel mit dem Schlauchbootkajak zur nächsten jeden Tag was neues. Wasser hatte in den Buchten bis 30 Grad
Yannik springt Akapukofelsen und Schnorchelt jetzt sehr gern.
Haben heute Riesenkrabbe im Nahkampf besiegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (4. Juli 2012)

Ja und Boss, fahrn wa nun Limski Kanal?
Prementura ist nich sooo weit


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Juli 2012)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Ja und Boss, fahrn wa nun Limski Kanal?
> Prementura ist nich sooo weit



Heute spontan zu viert gefahren - von 12-15 Uhr, also genau in dem Zeitraum, in dem das Regengebiet über Bielefeld zugange war. Ist schon 'n komisches Gefühl, wenn beim Bremsen das Wasser in den Schuhen nach vorne schwappt

Die Friedrichshöhe haben wir prima eingesaut - habe die zum Glück erst gesehen als wir schon bezahlt hatten, sonst wäre die Rechnung wohl höher asugefallen.


----------



## crossboss (8. Juli 2012)

@ Pecto hab ich nicht mehr rechtzeitig gelesen sorry. Bin eben heim gekommen nach 3 Wochen Urlaubsfun-is ja echt rattenkalt hier in Owl


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (8. Juli 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Heute spontan zu viert gefahren - von 12-15 Uhr, also genau in dem Zeitraum, in dem das Regengebiet über Bielefeld zugange war. Ist schon 'n komisches Gefühl, wenn beim Bremsen das Wasser in den Schuhen nach vorne schwappt
> 
> Die Friedrichshöhe haben wir prima eingesaut - habe die zum Glück erst gesehen als wir schon bezahlt hatten, sonst wäre die Rechnung wohl höher asugefallen.



Und auf der anderen Seite regt man sich darüber auf wenn Gaststätten auf einmal keine Biker mehr sehen wollen. Hoffentlich hab ihr wenigstens ein bisschen drüber gewischt und das gröbste entfernt.


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. Juli 2012)

Wolfs.Blut schrieb:


> Und auf der anderen Seite regt man sich darüber auf wenn Gaststätten auf einmal keine Biker mehr sehen wollen. Hoffentlich hab ihr wenigstens ein bisschen drüber gewischt und das gröbste entfernt.



Was meinste wie das da aussieht, wenn mal ne Horde Mororradfahrer nach ner Regentour die Friedrichshöhe aufsucht?

Nee, im Ernst: die Leute in der FH fanden es eher witzig


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

So neuer Dämpfer ist eingebaut und funzt geschmeidigst. Jetzt will ich ihn heute NM so ab 17.00 UHr antesten, auf ne kleinen Tour im Forst ab Johannisberg bis Werther und Retour mit ein paar technischen Spielchen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> So neuer Dämpfer ist eingebaut und funzt geschmeidigst. Jetzt will ich ihn heute NM so ab 17.00 UHr antesten, auf ne kleinen Tour im Forst ab Johannisberg bis Werther und Retour mit ein paar technischen Spielchen.



Da konntest du ja gleich testen ob der Dämpfer auch wasserdicht ist, oder?


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

Yeah, funzt top und ist trocken geblieben.( Öl drinnen und Wasser draußen) Schon weil ich ganz jut um die Gewitter rumgefahren bin. Direkt vorm Keller hat es dann geregnet, sonst super Tour, auf nur leicht feuchtem Waldboden


----------



## crossboss (15. Juli 2012)

Mannomann war das Wetter heute mies, da konnten wir wieder nur zum Bienenschmidt nen gescheiten Sonnenbrand ernten


----------



## yemajah (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, wir waren am Samstag auch bei dem "schlechten" Wetter unterwegs, nur meine Kumpel auf dem Wesergebirge (von Minden aus links vo der Weser) sind richtig nass geworden, wir sind im Wiehengebirge geblieben und da war's trocken! LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tycron (16. Juli 2012)

yemajah schrieb:


> nur meine Kumpel auf dem Wesergebirge (von Minden aus links vo der Weser)



Wie süß..


----------



## crossboss (16. Juli 2012)

Ging aber insgesamt super , bin die OWL Treffen Runde und meist DH-lastig gefahren (was in dem Falle auch Hm-lastig bedeutet). Dann noch bis zum Bini auf nen Käffchen mit Bergschreck und Kumpel gedüst, die meisten Abschnitte waren supi zu fahren. Nen bisserl Sprühkot ist natürlich auch immer dabei


----------



## JENSeits (17. Juli 2012)

Moin,


falls es jmden interessieren sollte, ich mache mich um ca. 16:40 vom Parkplatz Europa-Karton in Lübbecke auf den Weg eine kleine Trailrunde für den Spaß zustarten 
Falls jemand mitmöchte - gerne!

LG Jens


----------



## watersports (20. Juli 2012)

Fährt morgen wer - so um Minden und Porta?


----------



## crossboss (21. Juli 2012)

Ach so wir haben ganz vergessen es zu vermelden, ich dachte der Bergschreck würds noch gestern hier reinschreiben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Heute ist ne Runde nach Borgholzhausen/Luisenturm  ab 12.00 Uhr Kunsthalle ausgemacht.*


----------



## yemajah (21. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß aus Berlin! Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Gehe heute zum Klassik-MTB-Teile-Flohmarkt


----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Juli 2012)

yemajah schrieb:


> Viel Spaß aus Berlin! Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Gehe heute zum Klassik-MTB-Teile-Flohmarkt



Na gut, das können wir gelten lassen


----------



## crossboss (22. Juli 2012)

War gestern ne Hammerrunde zum Luisenturm , ca 1300hm und irgendwas bei knapp 60km


----------



## DerBergschreck (22. Juli 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> War gestern ne Hammerrunde zum Luisenturm , ca 1300hm und irgendwas bei knapp 60km



Wir müssen mit den Steinhagenern nochmal die Südkette mit den neuen Trails fahren für die es gestern zu matschig war. Das fände ich interessant. Die Umfahrung der unangenehmen Kacksteigung bei Halle war doch schon mal klasse!

Heute nochmal zu zweit bis zum Hücker Moor gefahren. Rheumavorsorge alias "Brennnesselpeitsche" war natürlich auch wieder reichlich dabei. Dienstag abend fahren wir mal die Kurzversion der Jöllenbecker Runde. Säg besser schon mal den Lenker kürzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (22. Juli 2012)

Die Jölli-Runde bin ich Freitag mit Criscross gefahren. War streckenweise
sehr unangenehm (Brenesseln, Disteln, Dornen, haushohe Pferdehaufen
auf den gefühlt 20cm breiten Fahrwegen). Vor allem den Abschnitt am 
Feldrand in Vilsendorf, der dann kurz vor der Überquerung der Vilsendorfer
Straße endet, würde ich umfahren. Nett fand ich aber das 1. Waldstück, 
das in Theesen durchfahren wurde. Kannte ich so noch nicht.


----------



## crossboss (23. Juli 2012)

Jepp ok, 800mm Sense ist montiert, aber ich hasse den Sommer( Brennesseln)


----------



## Xeleux (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag Zusammen,
am Sonntag (29.07.) möchte ich gern mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten ne Runde am/um den grünen See drehen. Da die Gegend aber absolutes Neuland für uns ist, suchen wir einen Guide oder der einen GPS-Track zur Verfügung stellt (natürlich per pn) .
Wir möchten gern vormittag (ca. 9:00 Uhr) starten und haben uns so 
30-40 km vorgenommen ...
Selbstverständlich ist jeder herzlich eingeladen, sich uns anzuschließen  ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Die Jölli-Runde bin ich Freitag mit Criscross gefahren. War streckenweise
> sehr unangenehm (Brenesseln, Disteln, Dornen, haushohe Pferdehaufen
> auf den gefühlt 20cm breiten Fahrwegen). Vor allem den Abschnitt am
> Feldrand in Vilsendorf, der dann kurz vor der Überquerung der Vilsendorfer
> ...



Meinste den Köckerwald (hiess doch so, oder?) mit diesen Mulden, wo man mit dem falschen Gang bei nach oben rausfahren verreckt? Ich finde die lustig, vor allen dingen weil man da immer irgendwelche Zweige im Gesicht hat wenn man es am wenigsten gebrauchen kann. Und - fährste die böhse Treppe am Eingang zum Pfarrholzbachtrail runter? Hab ich mal gemacht - aber daneben runter ist doch angenehmer - wenn man dann auch die kleine Brücke trifft. Gestern hab ich den Trail westlich der drei Wappenweg-Seen wiederentdeckt, wo man nen Bach in 1m Höhe auf nem schmalen Brett überquert. Ist schon 'n kleiner Nervenkitzel weil das schon ziemlich aua machen dürfte wenn man da abrutscht


----------



## Waldwichtel (23. Juli 2012)

Ne, hab mich vertan. Meinte das 1. Waldstück in Jöllenbeck, nachdem man die Jöllenbeckerstraße überquert hatte. Da ging es ca. 1km später links in den Wald und gleich zu Anfang über eine Brücke. Kannte die Ecke noch gar nicht.
Die Treppe sind wir auch umfahren. War mir da mit den neuen Klickies auch noch zu unsicher. 
Wo genau sind denn die 3 Wappenweg-Seen? Meinst du die Fischerteiche in der Nähe des langen Holzstegs den man überqueren muß? Der Trail mit der Bachüberquerung sagt mir nichts.


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

Slango, alter Mann! 

Butter bei die Fische: 
- diesen Donnerstag
- 10 Uhr 
- Parkplatz Donoper Teich
- ne Runde auf Resi reiten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (24. Juli 2012)

Wir haben hier doch ein paar fleißige Jungs, die immer schön Strecke machen und vielleicht die ein oder andere Ecke mehr kennen^^

Also:
Ein flowiger Trail mit ein paar kleinen Kickern
In der Nähe vom Bienenschmidt richtung Oerlinghausen (hinter der Panzerringstraße wurde auch genannt)
Der Trail geht über irgendein Kamm der Hügellandschaft da
Ende des Trails angeblich Blickrichtung Hörste
Einstieg ist irgendwo vom Senneradweg aus (2te auffahrt erst ganz steil hoch, einmal kurz tief runter und dann wieder hoch... )

Irgendwas mit "Stapel" wurde auch gebrabbelt... 

Kann da einer was mit anfangen?
Soll einfach ein spaßiger Trail mit massig Flow und paar Serpentinen sein.


So, und wenn wir schon einmal dabei sind:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17281
Genauer Ort?

Natürlich kenne ich die Regeln und weiß, dass das besser über PN geregelt wird 

Auch kann ich ja mal mit jemanden da hin rollen
Nur diese Woche gar nicht und die kommenden Wochen... naja mal schauen.
Auch bin ich momentan nicht für längere Touren zu gebrauchen^^
Das nur so als kleiner Hinweis


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

Hm.... ich glaube die Ausfahrt von dem ersten Ding habe ich gesehen...
Kann aber auch ne Wildspur gewesen sein. 

Ich fürchte da muss man direkt vor Ort recherchieren. Ne grobe Ahnung wo es sein könnte habe ich. Später mal Karten studieren.


----------



## Wolfs.Blut (24. Juli 2012)

Ich wär da auch bei ner lockeren Tour dabei zu diesem Trail, klingt gut! Der Hermann ist mir doch etwas zu bockig zum dauerhaft üben und was anderes kenne ich hier in der Gegend auch nicht.

Sagt einfach mal bescheid wenn wer Dennis mit nimmt und nix dagegen hat dass ich mitkomme.


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. Juli 2012)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Ne, hab mich vertan. Meinte das 1. Waldstück in Jöllenbeck, nachdem man die Jöllenbeckerstraße überquert hatte. Da ging es ca. 1km später links in den Wald und gleich zu Anfang über eine Brücke. Kannte die Ecke noch gar nicht.
> Die Treppe sind wir auch umfahren. War mir da mit den neuen Klickies auch noch zu unsicher.



Ich meinte den Trail am Pfarrholzbach. Strasse "Am Pfarrholz" bis dort fahren, wo einer hinten am Garten eine Holzhütte stehen hat. Dort rein in den Wald, nach ca. 50 m rechts geht die Holztreppe runter und es folgt eine Strecke, wo breite Lenker überhaupt keinen Vorteil haben 



> Wo genau sind denn die 3 Wappenweg-Seen? Meinst du die Fischerteiche in der Nähe des langen Holzstegs den man überqueren muß? Der Trail mit der Bachüberquerung sagt mir nichts.



Wappenweg im Uhrzeigersinn quert die Laarer Strasse und macht einen Viertelkreis zur Laarer Strasse/Ecke Twachtweg. Durch die Brennnesseln, hoch auf die Kante, Rechtskurve mit Treppe runter. Vilsendorfer Strasse 400 m hoch, links um den Schlagbaum rein, 400 m nach Norden (da ist es immer nass), Rechtskurve. Nach ca. 200 m geht links ein kleiner Trail runter, das Brett übern Bach sieht man schon von oben.

Wenn man im Köckerwald den Trail am Beckendorfer Mühlenbach Richtung Johannisbach fährt, kommen von links einige Trails den Berg runter. Ist da was interessantes dabei, wenn man die von oben runter kommt? Am Ende wollte vorhin ein Typ mit Baumarktfully und Bierflasche vor mir flüchten und ist in der Kurve in den Bach abgebogen. Ich hab den mal rausgezogen - der war so breit, ich glaub alleine wäre der da ertrunken...

Der Steg übern Bach mit dem blöden Querbalken am Ende ist auch lustig - vor allen Dingen, wenn man da schräg runter fährt und unten isses nass


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Slango, alter Mann!
> 
> Butter bei die Fische:
> - diesen Donnerstag
> ...



Du sprichst es ja an,alter Mann, gehts von der Uhrzeit auch etwas seniorenfreundlicher?  So um 11 Uhr? Muss ja immerhin erst mit Rollator zum Auto und Rad einladen und so.

Dann wär ich dabei


----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2012)

Dennis, der Spot im Schopke sieht schon lange nicht mehr so aus Die "freundlichen" Forstarbeiter haben da letzten Herbst alles zu Kleinholz gefahren. Als ich vor ner Weile da lang bin, konnte man gut erkennen das dort wieder was neues entsteht  Wie es jetzt aussieht kann ich Dir garnicht sagen


----------



## kris. (24. Juli 2012)

Okay, sollte gehen. 

Sind ja nur 50km...


----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> etwas seniorenfreundlicher



Kack Rentner, wie siehts denn mal mit arbeiten aus


----------



## slang (24. Juli 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Kack Rentner, wie siehts denn mal mit arbeiten aus



Schlecht. 
das versaut einem doch den Tag. Mach du mal. (Und zahl ordentlich ein für meine Rente..so nen neues Bike ist teuer)


----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Schlecht.
> das versaut einem doch den Tag. Mach du mal. (Und zahl ordentlich ein für meine Rente..so nen neues Bike ist teuer)



Ja okay mach ich, schnief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (25. Juli 2012)

@Kris: Jau mach das mal. 
Wäre geil, wenn du zumindest eine grobe Richtung hast wo  ich mal schauen kann.
Ich wüsste mal überhaupt nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen

@Shot: Shit... Wär mal ideal um bisschen zu üben.
Ich finde hier einfach gaaar niichts wo man bisschen dropen kann.
Oder ein Tabel wär auch was feines


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

im Schopketal bin ich am vorletzten Woe eine schöne Line zum Bach runtergefräst. War wenig los da rein wetterbedingt


----------



## 230691 (25. Juli 2012)

Kann mir nicht mal einer die Koordinaten bei Google Earth/Maps raussuchen?

Möchte da zumindest mal schauen was da noch so da ist bzw. was ICH da so anstellen kann.


----------



## Avrilbiker (25. Juli 2012)

Fährt jemand heute oerlinghausen?


----------



## the_Shot (25. Juli 2012)

Sorry, hänge hier noch im Büro fest und heut abend gebts ne kleine CC-Tour durch Brennesselhaine

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## slang (25. Juli 2012)

Dennis, was willst du jetzt für GPS-Koordinaten? 
Fahr mal nach Oerlinghausen, Schopketal kennt da jeder. Liegt direkt am Hermannsweg.


So, Resi-Tour für morgen ist gekanzelt. Hier türmt sich Arbeit an :kotz:

Nicht das da einer morgen an den Teichen steht und wartet


----------



## 230691 (26. Juli 2012)

Hab sie schon bekommen
Das ist nämlich so... ich hab im Wald, an Orten wo ich noch nicht war, eine Orientierung wie eine Bockwurst.
Wenn ich es erstmal gefunden habe, finde ich aber auch wieder hin

@Crossboss: Wie schauts denn da aus?
Wollte mal bisschen den floater Drop üben.
Da beis ich mir momentan die Zähne dran aus...
Vielleicht auch ein KLEINEN Kicker/ Tabel?


----------



## kris. (26. Juli 2012)

slang schrieb:


> So, Resi-Tour für morgen ist gekanzelt. Hier türmt sich Arbeit an :kotz:
> 
> Nicht das da einer morgen an den Teichen steht und wartet


----------



## poekelz (10. August 2012)

Heute Nachmittag zufällig jemand im Wiehen unterwegs?

Wollte nach der Arbeit (15:15-15:30 am Wald) ne Runde drehen und bin noch unschlüssig ob Lübbecker oder Portaranter Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (10. August 2012)

Schade, ich wäre gern dabei, leider ist mein Bike noch beim Doktor 
Hast du eigentlich schon Dein 301 MK10?


----------



## poekelz (10. August 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon Dein 301 MK10?



Nee, muss erst noch sparen...vlt. wird´s ja auch nen MK11 oder nen 601


----------



## Surfjunk (10. August 2012)

Frank ich rufe dich nachher an


----------



## Xeleux (10. August 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Nee, muss erst noch sparen...



Kenn ich...


----------



## nippelspanner (11. August 2012)

Will morgen (Sonntag) ab ca. 10.00 oder 11.00 Uhr zu einer kleinen Tour ab Lübbecke Richtung grünen See starten.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## crossboss (11. August 2012)

würde ich gerne aber ich kenn mich da gar nicht aus . Würdest du den Guido geben. Ich muß aber im Ernst noch mit dem Nippelspanner meine Felge verarzten weil mir heute bei der Tour ein Nippel herausriss nach nem HopserchenIch hoffe ich kriegs hin. Wo willste denn starten?
LG Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (11. August 2012)

Dann würde ich doch einfach den Parkplatz an der Brauerei Barre vorschlagen.
Für´s Navi: Berliner Str. 122, 32312 Lübbecke


----------



## crossboss (11. August 2012)

Ah da kann man ja einfach die 239 durchfahren aber ich muss erst mal gleich den Nippel durch die L.......ziehen dann hätte ich Bock drauf mal was neues zu sehen!


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. August 2012)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber habe morgen Kinderdienst da meine Frau Nachtschicht hatte. Aber kann sein das ich mit meinem Kurzen morgen nen bissl im Wald rumdüse. Vllt. sehen wir uns ja Höhe Dünnerholz


----------



## nippelspanner (11. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ah da kann man ja einfach die 239 durchfahren aber ich muss erst mal gleich den Nippel durch die L.......ziehen dann hätte ich Bock drauf mal was neues zu sehen!



...und mit der kleinen Kurbel ganz nach oben dreh´n...

*Zeit: 10:30 Uhr!*


----------



## crossboss (11. August 2012)

Am liebsten erst um 12 UHR, vorher schaff ich sowieso nicht. Ich fahr allein 1 Stunde netto  und muß alles noch einpacken


----------



## nippelspanner (11. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Am liebsten erst um 12 UHR, vorher schaff ich sowieso nicht. Ich fahr allein 1 Stunde netto  und muß alles noch einpacken



Meinetwegen auch das. Dann wird´s aber nur ´ne 2 Stunden Runde rund um LK. Habe nämlich um 15:00 den nächsten (Familien)-Termin. 

Übrigens kann man seine Sachen auch schon am Abend vorher packen...
Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## crossboss (11. August 2012)

habe ich gemacht und schlage deshalb als Kompromiss 11 Uhr vor, wäre das akzeptabel genugBike läuft wieder


----------



## nippelspanner (11. August 2012)

Okidoki: 11:00


----------



## crossboss (12. August 2012)

Hey Nippel, war eben ne echt geile Trail-Tour in "Deinem" Wiehen-Wald


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2012)

Was seid ihr feines gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. August 2012)

Ich kenn ich echt nicht aus, aber nen paar Trails vom Kamm aus an nem Bismark-Turm z.B. , auf beiden Seiten dr 239 jedenfalls, ca . 3 Std. 15 Min. War echt anstrengend, zumal ich gestern ja schon genauso lange fuhr.


----------



## Surfjunk (12. August 2012)

JaJa, anstrengend kann Björn gut 

Patrick, mein Sohneman und ich haben heute Erde im Deister bewegt und anschließend den neuen Ü30 auch noch befahren. 
Ein kleiner Ausritt zum Barbiegrab war auch noch drin.


----------



## ohneworte (12. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> JaJa, anstrengend kann Björn gut
> 
> Patrick, mein Sohneman und ich haben heute Erde im Deister bewegt und anschließend den neuen Ü30 auch noch befahren.
> Ein kleiner Ausritt zum Barbiegrab war auch noch drin.



Seid ihr auf dem Trail mit dem Buddeln fertiggeworden oder muss da noch weiter Hand angelegt werden?


----------



## nippelspanner (13. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich kenn ich echt nicht aus, aber nen paar Trails vom Kamm aus an nem Bismark-Turm z.B. , auf beiden Seiten dr 239 jedenfalls, ca . 3 Std. 15 Min. War echt anstrengend, zumal ich gestern ja schon genauso lange fuhr.



Also (grob) der Reihe nach:
-> Fernsehturm mit Exit II
-> Wartturmtrail runter bis v. d. Recke (Nix Bismark-Turm )
-> Abfahrt neue Mühle runter
-> ganz zurück und zum Abschluss Wurzel- und Barretrail.


----------



## JENSeits (13. August 2012)

straffe Runde


----------



## mondfalke (13. August 2012)

Hallo 
ich bin neu hier und suche Leute (anfänger) die rund um den Hermann touren fahren.
Am liebsten in der woche . Wer kennt sich da aus und weiß vieleicht eine Gruppe die sich regelmäßig trifft?
Gruß Martin


----------



## Surfjunk (13. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Seid ihr auf dem Trail mit dem Buddeln fertiggeworden oder muss da noch weiter Hand angelegt werden?



Nächste We ist Pause. Da dürfen dann mal alle fahren 

Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig der Ü30. 
Das untere 4tel ab dem Kreutzsprung, da waren wir zugangen. 

Ab September geht's dann wohl am Ladys Only weiter.


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Nächste We ist Pause. Da dürfen dann mal alle fahren
> 
> Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig der Ü30.
> Das untere 4tel ab dem Kreutzsprung, da waren wir zugangen.
> ...



Ich bin Samstag bei den Weltmeisterschaften im Gespannfahren in Riesenbeck zum zuschauen eingeladen und Sonntag fahre ich bei den Cyclassics. Wird also nix!


----------



## kris. (13. August 2012)

mondfalke schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin neu hier und suche Leute (anfänger) die rund um den Hermann touren fahren.
> Am liebsten in der woche . Wer kennt sich da aus und weiß vieleicht eine Gruppe die sich regelmäßig trifft?
> Gruß Martin



Hej Martin!

Willkommen im Forum. Es gibt zwar eine Gruppe die sich regelmässig trifft (www.bike-sport-lippe.de) aber das sind nicht direkt Anfänger. 
Aber hier ergibt sich bestimmt die Gelegenheit mal bei einer ruhigeren Runde mit zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (13. August 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Hej Martin!
> 
> Willkommen im Forum. Es gibt zwar eine Gruppe die sich regelmässig trifft (www.bike-sport-lippe.de) aber das sind nicht direkt Anfänger.
> Aber hier ergibt sich bestimmt die Gelegenheit mal bei einer ruhigeren Runde mit zu fahren...



Woher weisst du wer die Domain demnächst kaufen will? 

oder meinst du etwa die: http://www.bikesportlippe.de/


----------



## kris. (14. August 2012)

ups... jau, die meinte ich. hatte die anders in erinnerung, war aber auch ewigkeiten nicht auf deren seite. 

meine version lässt sich aber auch viel besser lesen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. August 2012)

Hi.
Wer fährt morgen wo?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wer fährt morgen wo?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Ich, Bozen


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2012)

Moin. Jemand Bock auf einen Sponti?
Ich möchte heute die Liemberg runde fahren. 
Treffpunkt Neue Mühle. 
Nonnenstein-Green Lake-Fliegerquellen-Liemberg


----------



## crossboss (25. August 2012)

Tja wenns nicht immer so weit zu fahren wär......

Ich begebe mich gleich auch mal auf die Stollen. Hoffentlich werd ich nicht von _Bullizei i_m Wald hoch genommen( ich freu mich auf das Rennen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimmy (25. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Moin. Jemand Bock auf einen Sponti?
> Ich möchte heute die Liemberg runde fahren.
> Treffpunkt Neue Mühle.
> Nonnenstein-Green Lake-Fliegerquellen-Liemberg



Ist das eine Trailrunde?

Wann willst du los?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2012)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Ist das eine Trailrunde?
> 
> Wann willst du los?



Geht so von Trail zu Trail. 
Sind nachher so 20-24km.

Also nix CC oder so.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2012)

Treffpunkt

Neue MÃ¼hle 5
32289â RÃ¶dinghausen

Ca 13 Uhr.


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. August 2012)

Sollte meine bessere Hälfte rechtzeitig nach der Nachtschicht ausm Bett fallen und den kurzen übernehmen, würde ich dort auftauchen.
Wahrscheinlichkeit realitisch betrachtet 10 %


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2012)

Eimer Wasser sollte helfen


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Eimer Wasser sollte helfen


 
Ok, hättest Du noch nen Bett für mich, so für die nächsten 4-5 Tage


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2012)

Garten und Zelt hätte ich anzubietten


----------



## Jimmy (25. August 2012)

Bin vermutlich auch raus. Ist 1-2 h zu früh für mich.
Gruss


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. August 2012)

Hey Surfjunk! Jetzt haben wir uns mal endlich in natura getroffen! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hey Surfjunk! Jetzt haben wir uns mal endlich in natura getroffen!
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Jup was ein Zufall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

Hey OWler,
ich werde morgen,  Samstag, mit Nippelspanner  auf  den Porta Trails  ne Sportliche Runde drehen.
Ich poste das mal hier falls noch jemand voBI oder aus dem OUTBack mit will. Ich möchte so um 10 UHR in BI mit dem Auto starten da ich ne längere Anfahrt habe. Treffpunkt um 11 wär entspannt. Der  Startpunkt wird  gerade noch final diskutieret, hat einer nen guten Vorschlag?
GRUß Jörg

Änderung der Startzeit jetzt *11 Uhr 
*


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

eben Post gekriegt, Zitat Nippelspanner:

"OK, dann 11:00 hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_K..._Westfalica%29

Für´s Navi:
Freiherr-vom-Stein-Str. 1
32457 Porta Westfalica 

Werde Orkan mal anrufen, ob er auch Lust/Zeit hat.

Gruß
Björn"


----------



## nippelspanner (31. August 2012)

Das mir "der sportlichen Runde" würde ich übrigens nicht zu wörtlich nehmen.
Wird eher ´ne zünftige Ü40-Trailtour.
Braucht also nicht die Haxen zu rasieren und das Race-HT kann auch zuhause bleiben.


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

also fangen wir doch mit der Einkehr an


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. August 2012)

Hi.
Werde wahrscheinlich mit dabei sein. 12 Uhr am Kaiserhof geht klar.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

Kiwi aber  gern, wir kennen uns ja real noch gar nicht aber um* 
11 Uhr *siehe oben- ich lösche lieber mal schnell den ersten <Post dazu

Wollen wir die Protektoren und Flatpedale entsprechend ihrem Einsatzgebiet ausnutzen? Dann nehme ich die lieber gleich mit. Wie ist die Stecke beschaffen Björn?
LG Jörg


----------



## -Kiwi- (31. August 2012)

Dann wird es bei mir nichts.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns dann später im Berg.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## nippelspanner (31. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Wollen wir die Protektoren und Flatpedale entsprechend ihrem Einsatzgebiet ausnutzen?



Ja, das wollen wir! 

PS: afausl kommt auch.


----------



## exto (31. August 2012)

Warum macht ihr denn so'n Quatsch, wenn ich arbeiten muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

Alles klar Kiwi. Bis denne vllt.
Axel, wie jetzt arbeiten? Musst du Autowaschen und Rasenmähen?


----------



## exto (31. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Alles klar Kiwi. Bis denne vllt.
> Axel, wie jetzt arbeiten? Musst du Autowaschen und Rasenmähen?



Schnöde Erwerbsarbeit. Mein halbes Team hat sich gegenseitig mit Grippe angesteckt. Da muss ich selbst die Lücken füllen...


----------



## crossboss (31. August 2012)

ups,  dann gute Besserung,


----------



## nippelspanner (31. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> war grade vom kaiser bis lutternsche egge unterwegs.
> alles furztrocken.



Glaube, er meinte schon was anderes. 
Nicht, welchen Feuchtegrad die Forstautobahnen haben...!


----------



## kris. (31. August 2012)

also echt ey...


----------



## nippelspanner (31. August 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> die trails sehen ebenso aus.
> teilweise etwas feucht, aber mehr auch nicht.



Ein Pauker sagte mal zu meiner Frau: "Feucht geht alles besser!"
Zur Erklärung: Sie sollte die Tafel putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (1. September 2012)

Hat jemand am Sonntag vor, am grünen See ne Trailrunde zu starten / guiden? Sofern überhaupt möglich... Kenn mich in der Gegend nicht so aus! Ich freue mich auch über einen GPS-Track (natürlich per PN)... Sollte keine Lust zum Biken vorhanden sein?!


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2012)

Am kommenden WE geht wieder was im Deister: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9852058#post9852058


----------



## crossboss (5. September 2012)

Zum *Deister* damit!  Da liegt dann schon wieder ne Menge Trailspass in der Luft. Ich war da schon viel zu lange nicht mehr.Bis Samstag am Nienstätter Pass, um 12.UHR Nippel.
LG Jörg


----------



## -Kiwi- (5. September 2012)

Wäre gerne mit dabei. Den Ü30 kenne ich auch noch nicht... allerdings bin ich Samstag nicht im Lande.
Ein anderes Mal...

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (5. September 2012)

Wie viele Km und Hm sind ungefähr geplant?


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. September 2012)

Sascha denk daran da ist kein Lift  *duw*.....


----------



## the_Shot (5. September 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Sascha denk daran da ist kein Lift  *duw*.....



Ich weiß

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wie viele Km und Hm sind ungefähr geplant?



Km: ca. 30 - 40
Hm: ca. 1000


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

mal sehen ob wir nen Kindbespaßer bekommen, dann  kommt Bettina mit ihrem Rocky auch mit


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Km: ca. 30 - 40
> Hm: ca. 1000



Hey Björn,
wieviele Km hatten wir denn Samstag an der Porta? Hm war an die Tausend oder? Wahnsinn was Kiwi da alles so hopst!
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxy (7. September 2012)

moin leute,
ich bin ziemlich neu hier im forum und fahre seit längerem meine runden alleine durchn teuto. hat morgen vielleicht jemand lust ne gemeinsame tour zu machen (oder sind alle im deister?)?
ich kann meine fähigkeiten schlecht einschätzen, hab ja noch nicht so den vergleich. mein bike is übrigens n hardtail.


----------



## crossboss (7. September 2012)

@ Björn : Sitter perfekt und  Bettina kommt auch mit, dann sind wir mit Andreas   mind. schon mal_* 4 Deistergeister*_


----------



## the_Shot (7. September 2012)

Bin für'n Deister leider raus


----------



## Surfjunk (7. September 2012)

Sorry Jungs, aber nach 1300km diese Woche habe ich ehrlich kein Bock. 
Werde morgen mit meinen Kinder abhängen, Spongbob schauen, die Octonauten, irgendwas leichtes fürs Hirn 
Ein wenig Biken mit den Kids hier an der Weere.


----------



## -Kiwi- (7. Oktober 2012)

Hier ist ja tote Hose...
Ist heute jemand zwischen Porta und BadOe unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## DerBergschreck (8. Oktober 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hier ist ja tote Hose...



Ja, man könnte glatt auf die Idee kommen, dass in OWL nur an den Rädern geschraubt wird - warum denn damit fahren?


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2012)

Fahren??? Wie jetzt, mein Fahrrad ist nen Fortbewegungsmittel??

Wo krieg ich denn die passende App zum Download?


----------



## slang (8. Oktober 2012)

aber stimmt schon,
bei mir ist das Fahren in den letzten Wochen echt zu kurz gekommen, Wetter, mangelnde Motivation......

Gibts deine Dienstagsrunde noch? Morgen vielleicht?


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Oktober 2012)

Gestern war's echt gut! 
Der Boden war teilweise leicht matschig, aber (mit entsprechenden Reifen) griffig zu fahren. 
Bin von Porta nach BadOe gefahren, um dort die Trails zu fahren. In BadOe hat's dann angefangen kurzfristig derbe zu regnen. Dann wurde das Fahren noch geiler! Profitabel für die eigene Fahrtechnik.
Richtig fett wurde es bei uns in Porta an der Strecke.
In Zukunft werde ich mehr Regen- und Matschfahrten machen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Oktober 2012)

slang schrieb:


> aber stimmt schon,
> bei mir ist das Fahren in den letzten Wochen echt zu kurz gekommen, Wetter, mangelnde Motivation......
> 
> Gibts deine Dienstagsrunde noch? Morgen vielleicht?



Naja - n Start um 18:30 macht nicht mehr soviel Sinn wenn Sonnenuntergang um 18:45 ist. Mit Kopflaterne fahren ist irnkwie nicht so meine Ding...


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Oktober 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Gestern war's echt gut!
> Der Boden war teilweise leicht matschig, aber (mit entsprechenden Reifen) griffig zu fahren.
> Bin von Porta nach BadOe gefahren, um dort die Trails zu fahren. In BadOe hat's dann angefangen kurzfristig derbe zu regnen. Dann wurde das Fahren noch geiler! Profitabel für die eigene Fahrtechnik.
> Richtig fett wurde es bei uns in Porta an der Strecke.
> ...



Jau, Sonntag nach dem vielen Regen an den Tagen vorher hat richtig Spass gemacht. Endlich lohnt sich der Wasserschlauch im Garten wieder


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt! 
Hoffe, dass es am Sonntag auch noch ein bisschen matschig ist...

Jemand noch am So im Wiehengebirge unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin Samstag um Lübbecke unterwegs, meinem Cousin mal das Endurofahren vorführen.
Sonntag wollte ich Nachmittags wieder ne Runde drehen


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag um Lübbecke unterwegs, meinem Cousin mal das Endurofahren vorführen.
> Sonntag wollte ich Nachmittags wieder ne Runde drehen


 
Hänge Gesundheitlich noch nen bissl durch, aber wenn ich wieder fit werde, bin ich Sonntags evtl. auch im Wald unterwegs, vllt sieht man sich?


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2012)

Gerne! Ist bei mir gesundheitlich auch nicht viel anders ...

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (13. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Gerne! Ist bei mir gesundheitlich auch nicht viel anders ...
> 
> LG Jens


 
Ok können ja nochml quatschen bis dahin. Werde aber erst so ab 14.30 können.


----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

hat jemand Lust morgen zu fahren? Wetter soll ja gut sein.
Kenne mich gut im Bereich Herford/Bad Salzuflen aus.
Würde aber auch nach Bielefeld oder Umgebung kommen.
Evtl. Teuto oder so...Hauptsache trailig ist´s! 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## JENSeits (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Ich wollt Heute schnell vor der Dunkelheit ne Runde um Lübbecke drehen.
Morgen Früh / Mittag gehts evtl noch eine Runde drehen. Nachmittags treff ich mich wohl mit wiehenrenner am Grünen See.
Hat jemand ne Idee für Sonntag? Bin nach der Pause heiß und das Wetter scheint ja auch gut zusein!

LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee für Sonntag? Bin nach der Pause heiß und das Wetter scheint ja auch gut zusein!
> 
> LG Jens



Mit langer Anfahrt Deister, mit mittlere Lippisch Velmerstot, mit kurzer Döhrenter Klippen.
Ohne Anfahrt Bad Oeynhausen, Start Bergkirchen einmal Kaiser hin und zurück und alles an Trails mitnehmen was rechts und links des Weges liegt.

Son shice das ich meine M+ nochmal einschicken musste.
Jetzt sitze ich das Super We ohne Bike hier fest


----------



## DL82 (19. Oktober 2012)

Grüner See ist geil, da war ich vor 2 Wochen mal...Ihr seid aber mehr auf DH unterwegs oder?


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Oktober 2012)

Morgen 14 Uhr am Kaiserhof. 
Dann Richtung BadOe und zurück.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## farmersdaughter (21. Oktober 2012)

Servus Leute, hab nen kleinen Notfall:
Bike ist fertig, Wetter perfekt aber meine
gabelpumpe hat den Geist aufgegeben!
Wer kann mir in Paderborn noch kurzfristig
aushelfen?!
Chris


----------



## finflo (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

gibts in Bielefeld night rider ????


----------



## slang (25. Oktober 2012)

Was du alles so weisst, Kai 

 @finflo

generell fahr ich lieber bei Tageslicht, aber das ist zur kommenden Jahreszeit ja nicht immer organisierbar. Was für Touren drehst du denn?


----------



## finflo (25. Oktober 2012)

@slang

ich fahre meistens Dienstags und Donnerstags von ca. 18:30 - 21:00 Uhr. Meine derzeitige Nachttour geht von Bielefeld über den Hermann bis nach Halle. Dort den Bieberweg herunter und dann links und rechts/ hoch und runter vom Hermann wieder zurück. Die Tour ist für mich ein guter Kompromiss aus Ausdauer und Anspruch.

Bin bei der Wegwahl aber offen. Je anspruchsvoller desto besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (26. Oktober 2012)

finflo schrieb:


> @slang
> 
> Bin bei der Wegwahl aber offen. Je anspruchsvoller desto besser.



Da haste Dir mit Slango den falschen Ansprechpartner ausgesucht. 
Anspruchsvoll kann der nicht


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Oktober 2012)

finflo schrieb:


> Dort den Bieberweg herunter...



Hey, hat Justin Bieber jetzt nen eigenen Trail in Halle?

Ich kenn nur den Biber Trail vom Hermannsweg abzweigend schräg runter Richtung Werther. Da ist oben seo ein gelbes Schild mit irgendnem Nagetier. Das ist aber nicht der, den du meintest, oder?


----------



## crossboss (26. Oktober 2012)

Biber gibts nur am Bach, wir nennen den immer schon Hamsterwegwie auch immer


----------



## finflo (26. Oktober 2012)

> Ich kenn nur den Biber Trail vom Hermannsweg abzweigend schräg runter  Richtung Werther. Da ist oben seo ein gelbes Schild mit irgendnem  Nagetier. Das ist aber nicht der, den du meintest, oder?



genau der ist es...


----------



## easy.vic (28. Oktober 2012)

Bräuchte im Raum Bielefeld auch mal unbedingt Mitfahrer. Doch habe ich nicht wirklich eine Möglichkeit zu wissen, ob meine Kondition euch dann ausreicht. Ich denke sie ist nicht völlig schlecht, doch ziehe ich auch nicht überall ohne Gnade hoch.

Besonders wenn ich dann mal Stürze habe ich im Nachhinein ein doch etwas mulmiges Gefühl, falls doch mal etwas ernsteres passiert wäre/wird und niemad weiß wo ich bin.

Den Biberpfad mag ich auch sehr und würde gerne noch ähnliche Strecken kennenlernen.


----------



## hubschraubaer (29. Oktober 2012)

finflo schrieb:


> @_slang_
> 
> ich fahre meistens Dienstags und Donnerstags von ca. 18:30 - 21:00 Uhr. Meine derzeitige Nachttour geht von Bielefeld über den Hermann bis nach Halle. Dort den Bieberweg herunter und dann links und rechts/ hoch und runter vom Hermann wieder zurück. Die Tour ist für mich ein guter Kompromiss aus Ausdauer und Anspruch.
> 
> Bin bei der Wegwahl aber offen. Je anspruchsvoller desto besser.


 
In 2,5 Stunden Bielefeld-Herrmann-Halle ?
Bist du "gelancet" ?


----------



## slang (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke er meint den Hermannsweg, nicht das Denkmal


----------



## finflo (29. Oktober 2012)

> gelancet



Was bin ich?



> Hermannsweg, nicht das Denkmal



Danke!


----------



## oxy (29. Oktober 2012)

easy.vic schrieb:


> Bräuchte im Raum Bielefeld auch mal unbedingt Mitfahrer. Doch habe ich nicht wirklich eine Möglichkeit zu wissen, ob meine Kondition euch dann ausreicht. Ich denke sie ist nicht völlig schlecht, doch ziehe ich auch nicht überall ohne Gnade hoch.



ich bin auch ab und an im teuto in bielefeld unterwegs und würd mich auch über nen mitfahrer freuen. kannst ja mal schreiben, easy.vic, wenn du was planst. andersrum kann ich das natürlich auch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubschraubaer (29. Oktober 2012)

finflo schrieb:


> Was bin ich?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke!


 
Du hast doch schon mal was von Lance A. gehört.
Davon  abgeleitet.......


----------



## hubschraubaer (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch öfters auf dem Herrmannsweg (Halle ,Bi,Oerlinhsn.) unterwegs.
Allerdings nur bei halbwegs gutem Wetter. Nicht bei Regen.
Ich sag einfach demnächst vorher mal.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2012)

Hi.
Morgen jemand unterwegs?
Will 'ne kleine Tour machen. Porta - Lu'Egge und zurück.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Marco_HF (3. November 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Morgen jemand unterwegs?
> Will 'ne kleine Tour machen. Porta - Lu'Egge und zurück.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Wann bist Du denn unterwegs?


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2012)

Hi.
Fahre um 1200 in Porta los.


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2012)

Fährst du bis LE durch, oder nur bis Krause Buche?

Ich muss meine Fam. in BO. um 12 auf den Trödelmarkt abliefern. 
Dann wollte ich LE. starten und in eure Richtung los fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (3. November 2012)

Ich fahre durch bis zur LE. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. November 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich fahre durch bis zur LE. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Werde wohl so gegen 13 in  Bergkirchen starten


----------



## easy.vic (4. November 2012)

Heute wer im Teuto unterwegs?


----------



## Surfjunk (4. November 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich fahre durch bis zur LE. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Kiwi, wo warst du?

Bin von Bergkirchen bis Porta und zurück, leider kein Kiwi


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. November 2012)

Hi Orkan.
Ich glaube, wir haben uns knapp verpasst.
Auf dem Hinweg waren wir hinter der KB auf dem Kamm oberhalb des Weges. Auf Höhe des Starkstrom-Mastes hat mein Kollege 'nen Biker mit silbernem Rad auf dem Waldweg gesehen. Ich denke, das warst du.
In jedem Fall habe ich das aber erst später erfahren, da ich weiter vorne war.
An der Lu'Egge sind wir dann einige Male gefahren. Dann zurück zur KB und den Erich öfter gefahren.
Danach über den Kamm zurück und die Wolfsschlucht gefahren. 
Leider haben wir uns nicht gesehen...


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. November 2012)

Jup das war ich am Starkstrom Mast. 

Ich hatte noch gewunken aber dich nicht erkannt und daher weiter gefahren. 
Habe dann noch den Martin von den Trailmaisen getroffen. 
Bin dann noch so rechts und links alles an Trails bis zum Hermann.  
Wolfsschlucht lässt sich doch gut fahren, ich weis gar nicht was die Presse hat 

Das ganze dann schön zurück und gut ist.


----------



## Tier (4. November 2012)

Die fiese Wurzelstelle?
Ich steig da ab. Auch wenn ich mir beim letzten mal dachte "Das könnte man auch fahren".
Ist mir dann doch zu haarig am Hang. 
Fahre da drüben aber wohl auch einfach zu selten.


----------



## ohneworte (4. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> aus richtung burg ist das 100% fahrbar.
> aus der anderen richtung halte ich das hindernis als solches auch für fahrbar.
> 
> allerdings ist in beide richtungen 1 fehler genau 1 fehler zu viel. das kann böse enden.
> ...



Manchmal ist Vernunft was ganz cooles!


----------



## Surfjunk (4. November 2012)

In Richtung Hermann ist es fahrbar, selber schon gemacht. 
Andersrum glaube ich nicht...
 @k_star;
Schnellen Peter und Krause Buche habe ich ausgelassen, war mir doch dann zuviel. 
Der Rest läuft doch alles neben dem Hauptweg lang, da ist ja dann nicht viel Zeitverlust. 
Bin sogar das Steilstück bei Bergkirchen am Parkplatz runter bei dem Matsch. 
Ganz schön schwammige Geschichte bei dem Wetter


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. November 2012)

Yo, Wilhelm. 

Der Boden war super heute. Da lernt man fahren!
Die Wurzelstelle ist eigentlich gut fahrbar. Allerdings muss man schauen, ob es bei Nässe und Laub nicht gescheiter ist zu schieben.
Kollege heute hat sich da gelegt und wäre fast den Hang runtergekullert.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (4. November 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hermann ?
> 
> wilhelm !



...der alte Mann aus Stein dann eben


----------



## crossboss (9. November 2012)

hilft bekanntlich gegen jede Winterdepression
Samstag Vormittag Start einer 3 Stunden Tour ab *Parkplatz Johannisberg *in Bielefdeld, übern Südhang zum Haller Kreisel und X25 zurück. Startzeit  schon *9 UHR*, da es ab Nachmittag regnen soll


----------



## DerBergschreck (10. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> hilft bekanntlich gegen jede Winterdepression
> Samstag Vormittag Start einer 3 Stunden Tour ab *Parkplatz Johannisberg *in Bielefdeld, übern Südhang zum Haller Kreisel und X25 zurück. Startzeit  schon *9 UHR*, da es ab Nachmittag regnen soll



Hm - 16 Uhr und es regnet immer noch nicht
Blöde Wetterfrösche...

Fahre morgen (Sonntag) ab 10.30 ab Salemkurve mit zwei Freunden ne Runde nach Oerlinghausen. Tour und 'n paar Trails - mal sehen, was bei dem Laubgerutsche so fahrbar ist. Trainingsschwerpunkt liegt auf der Pause beim Bäcker in Oerlinghausen

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt: mitkommen!


----------



## watersports (11. November 2012)

Fährt heute jemand im Raum Porta?

Ich hätte Lust auf lockere 1-2 Stunden


----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2012)

Nippelspanner und ich waren auch ab 11 unterwegs.

War echt ordentlich was los heut im Wald.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. November 2012)

Heute wer im laufe des Tages um Bad Oey - Porta unterwegs?


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. November 2012)

Moin Orkan.
Wann bist du denn unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. November 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Moin Orkan.
> Wann bist du denn unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Hab keine feste Vorstellung. 
Wir wollen nachher noch kurz in die Metro, ich denke mal es wird so 12-14 Uhr werden.


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. November 2012)

Vielleicht fahre ich heute nachmittag nochmal 'ne Runde. Wird aber erst so gegen 14-15 Uhr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (17. November 2012)

Können ja nochmal schreiben dann über fb.


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. November 2012)

ok


----------



## nippelspanner (17. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Heute wer im laufe des Tages um Bad Oey - Porta unterwegs?



Morgen Deister. 
Vermutlich vormittags.
Will jmd. mit?


----------



## crossboss (17. November 2012)

Habe mich mit Wolfi für 9.30 Uhr ( wer mit will PN) Dienstverpflichtet, da wir hinterher noch was anderes vor haben


----------



## Surfjunk (18. November 2012)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Morgen Deister.
> Vermutlich vormittags.
> Will jmd. mit?



Diesen Sonntag nicht. 
Bin nächsten Sonntag dort mit eine Truppe aus Bi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. November 2012)

Moin.
Fahre heute mit 'nem Kollegen in den Deister.
Werden gegen 12.30 Uhr da sein. Ecke Nienstedt/Egestorf.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2012)

Nabend!

Ich werde mir Morgen Nachmittag von 13Uhr bis kurz vor 16Uhr in Minden vertreiben müssen. Das heißt, ich werde ein wenig ums Denkmal in Porta herum rollen.
Ist jemand von euch unterwegs?

LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (19. November 2012)

bitte via emailbutton hier im forum melden - das bekomme ich dann aufs handy


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

Sonntagmorgen fahr ich mit _Wolfi _und seiner Fanesrakete in den *Deister zum Nienstätter Paß. *Da treffen wir dann Surfjunk und sein Brüderchen sowie ne Biketruppe aus OWL die sich uns anschließt*. *Wir fahren zusammen 9.45 Uhr los, mit dem Womo. Wer mit will PN
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (23. November 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgen fahr ich mit _Wolfi _und seiner Fanesrakete in den *Deister zum Nienstätter Paß. *Da treffen wir dann Surfjunk und sein Brüderchen sowie ne Biketruppe aus OWL die sich uns anschließt*. *Wir fahren zusammen 9.45 Uhr los, mit dem Womo. Wer mit will PN
> Gruß Jörg



Abfahrt am Pass ist dann um 11 Uhr


----------



## wolfi (23. November 2012)

Na da will ich mal hoffen, dass mein anflansch-emotor noch passend kommt...

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (23. November 2012)

hab ich gleich mitbestellt


----------



## el_ConnoR (7. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
Eine Frage an die Ortskundigen:
ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen zwischen Kaiser und Wildem Schmied unterwegs sein. Auf welche Trailverhältnisse kann ich mich einstellen? Trocken, matschig, hart gefroren oder gar snowride?

grüße conny


----------



## el_ConnoR (7. Dezember 2012)

Klingt gut....Danke für die Info!

Grüße Conny


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin. 

Heute wer irgendwo unterwegs?
Nach 2 Tagen Völlerei mit Gans und diversen Kaltgetränken zieht es mich aufs Rad. 
Wetterfenster soll ja heute auch sein.


----------



## Jimmy (26. Dezember 2012)

14:30 Bergkirchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn alles hinhaut und ich nicht zum Handball nach Hannover rüberfahre, dann starte ich bei eingebrochener Dunkelheit für ne Lübbecker Trailrunde ...


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Dezember 2012)

Jimmy schrieb:


> 14:30 Bergkirchen?



 Hatte ja doch noch geklappt


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey Jens.
War echt gut heute mit dir und Niklas.
Danke für's Guiden.

Gruß,  Kiwi. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey Kiwi,

war echt ne feine Runde über die Hometrails. Gerne wieder, dann aber bitte mit mehr Sonne und Wärme .. mir fröstels.

LG Jens


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Dezember 2012)

Hehe. 

Am Sonntag geht es vom Kaiserhof in Porta/Barkhausen über den Kamm in Richtung BadOe.
Uhrzeit: 12 Uhr

Wer ist dabei?

Gruß,  Kiwi.

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2012)

Ach so, morgen gehts am *Nienstätter Paß* auf ne schöne ca. 3 stündige Trailtour durch den Deister, geplant sind u.A. _Ladys Only, Babygrab, Ü 30, Schiebedach usw._
Um* 12 Uhr* da oben auf dem Parkplatz


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2012)

*Update:*

Morgen doch *keine *Tour in Porta meinerseits. 
Bin ab ca. 12 Uhr im Deister unterwegs. Ecke Babygrab,...

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Dezember 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> *Update:*
> 
> Morgen doch *keine *Tour in Porta meinerseits.
> Bin ab ca. 12 Uhr im Deister unterwegs. Ecke Babygrab,...
> ...



Wenn das der @crossboss; liest läuft er Amok 

Wollt ihr nur im Dropland rumspringen, oder macht ihr eine Tour?


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2012)

Mal schauen. Wohl weniger Tour.
Fokus liegt auf Babygrab, Dropland und evtl. Farnweg. Ein bißchen springen und Sektionen fahren.
Aus der Bielefelder Ecke kommen auch einige Freunde.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (29. Dezember 2012)

Farnweg läuft gut zur Zeit. 
Ich wollte ganz gern mal wieder in den Westen. 
Rakete, Schiebedach, Schmierseife, Vendetta, vielleicht Dornröschen. 
Ist bei den Bodenbeschaffenheiten natürlich eher Tricky. 
Weiß aber auch nicht ob ich das dieses Jahr nochmal zeitlich hinbekomme.


----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2012)

durch  drehn ach quatschhatte heute ne geile Schlammtour!
Wollen Andre und Markus mit Ihren Damen auch wieder mit? Ich würde ja ganz gern fahren, aber das müsste ich mir erstmal genehmigen lassen
Sach mal genauen Treffpunkt und Zeit, wieder Paßhöhe Parkplatz? 



-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Mal schauen. Wohl weniger Tour.
> Fokus liegt auf Babygrab, Dropland und evtl. Farnweg. Ein bißchen springen und Sektionen fahren.
> Aus der Bielefelder Ecke kommen auch einige Freunde.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> durch  drehn ach quatschhatte heute ne geile Schlammtour!
> Wollen Andre und Markus mit Ihren Damen auch wieder mit? Ich würde ja ganz gern fahren, aber das müsste ich mir erstmal genehmigen lassen
> Sach mal genauen Treffpunkt und Zeit, wieder Paßhöhe Parkplatz?



Ne, die sind nicht mit dabei. 
Es sind mehrere Biker aus dem DH-Bereich.
Werden wohl so gegen 12 Uhr am Parkplatz in Wennigsen sein.

Schöne Grüße, 
Kiwi.


Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2012)

Ok Kiwi danke für die Info! Viel Fahrfreude da heute, ich kann nicht leider doch net mitkommen


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi.
Meine Fresse, das war heute teilweise echt matschig!
Schon nach der ersten Abfahrt war meine A****ritze nass. Das Gesicht sah auch fein aus.
War aber trotzdem sehr geil!
Babygrab und Farnweg geheizt!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Januar 2013)

Hier mal Deister für Kurzentschlossene am Samstag. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10193025&postcount=146


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2013)

leider zu spät geguckt , andermal


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2013)

Hi.
Wer ist denn morgen wo unterwegs? 

Gruß, Kiwi. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte endlich wieder fahren  Aber das muss bis nach der praktischen warten. Kiwi, was treibst du nächstes Wochenende? Dann frag ich Niklas 

LG Jens


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Januar 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Wer ist denn morgen wo unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.
> ...



Wo willst du den?

Ich war heute mit poekelz rund um Lübbecke.

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen auch mit meinem Sohn zusammen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Januar 2013)

@Jens:
Nächstes We fahre ich sicherlich auch an einem Tag. Können uns ja dann nochmal kurzschließen.
  @Surfjunk:
Mal sehen. Je nachdem, wo 'was los ist.
Ansonsten drehe ich hier bei mir 'ne Runde. Portakanzel, Felsenklippe,...
Muss meinen neuen Vorbau ausprobieren...


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Februar 2013)

Hi.

Morgen soll es wohl recht regenfrei bleiben.

Treffpunkt:

14.00 Uhr
Parkplatz Wasserwerk in Porta/Hausberge.
Liegt an der Straße, die zum Fernsehturm hochführt (Frettholzweg).


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Februar 2013)

Moin. 

Heute 14:30 am Barreparkplatz. 

Wir wollen den Längsten DH  im Wiehen fahren und ein wenig um den Turm rum. 
Wer Lust hat kann sich gern mit dranhängen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Moin Männers,

ich bin am Donnerstag als auch am Freitag beruflich in OWL unterwegs und könnte nachmittags so ab ca. 14:00 Uhr eine Runde Biken einplanen.

Hat irgendjemand Zeit und Motivation eine Runde mit mir bei Euch mit dem Bike die Wälder unsicher zu machen?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2013)

Hatte dann doch schon was anders geplant . Bis zum nächsten Mal vllt.



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Heute 14:30 am Barreparkplatz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Februar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hatte dann doch schon was anders geplant . Bis zum nächsten Mal vllt.



Jörg das war vom 9.2.13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. Februar 2013)

Jepp, weis ich ich, war aber bis gestern abend wechWie wars da zum fahren ?


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> ich bin am Donnerstag als auch am Freitag beruflich in OWL unterwegs und könnte nachmittags so ab ca. 14:00 Uhr eine Runde Biken einplanen.
> 
> ...



Traut sich niemand?


----------



## slang (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Traut sich niemand?



Doch,
am Freitag, 15.00 Uhr Anton, haste Bock?
mit dir mal wieder ne Runde schnacken hätt ich wohl Lust

Konditionell darfst aber keine Höchstleistung erwarten 
Seit Monaten bin ich nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Doch,
> am Freitag, 15.00 Uhr Anton, haste Bock?
> mit dir mal wieder ne Runde schnacken hätt ich wohl Lust
> 
> ...



Wenn ich bis dahin mit der Arbeit durch bin, würde ich wohl auch mitkommen...


----------



## the_Shot (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würd ich mich anschließen.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Doch,
> am Freitag, 15.00 Uhr Anton, haste Bock?
> mit dir mal wieder ne Runde schnacken hätt ich wohl Lust
> 
> ...



Anton? Bitte Adresse per PN fürs Navi!

Und im Winter wird ohnehin locker gefahren!;D


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> setz nen eiserner davor und bielefeld dahinter.



Moin Kai,

ich glaub da hab ich mich mit der Bande schon mal getroffen...


----------



## Waldwichtel (11. Februar 2013)

Nö, das war am Johannesberg!


----------



## slang (11. Februar 2013)

war der Johannisberg,
macht aber nichts
Osningstr. 281
oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (11. Februar 2013)

Gaststätte Eiserner Anton , Bielefeld, Osningstrasse

mit den Daten sollte dein Navi was finden


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

slang schrieb:


> war der Johannisberg,
> macht aber nichts
> Osningstr. 281
> oder so ähnlich



OK, das sollte ich finden (Tante Google hatte es mir Dank Kai auch schon gezeigt!)

Fully oder Hardtail?


----------



## criscross (11. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, das sollte ich finden (Tante Google hatte es mir Dank Kai auch schon gezeigt!)
> 
> Fully oder Hardtail?


 

nimm das große gelbe


----------



## slang (11. Februar 2013)

Ich komm mit meinem 140 er AM


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> nimm das große gelbe



Ok, dann lasse ich Donnerstag bei Jockel noch die VR-Bremse entlüften!

@ Slango

Ich auch!


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2013)

@ ohneworte, wer Zeit findet, freut sich dann schonmal auf Freitag , ich muß erstmal gucken ob ich der Abbeit durchkomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (12. Februar 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn ich bis dahin mit der Arbeit durch bin, würde ich wohl auch mitkommen...



Hahaaaa  

Natürlich schaffst Du das, die kleine Chefin ist schließlich nicht auffe Arbeit


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Hahaaaa
> 
> Natürlich schaffst Du das, die kleine Chefin ist schließlich nicht auffe Arbeit



Haaalllooo 

Ich bin fast nur am Arbeiten... und wenn ich nicht arbeite, dann muss ich an meine kleine Cheffin denken, was ja irgendwie auch Arbeitszeit ist 

Kurz um: Ich bin ein Workoholic


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Februar 2013)

Na prima! Habt ihr doch ne humorvolle tolle Truppe zusammen!

Ich fasse zusammen, Jens, Slang, Sumse, Shoti und Jörg. Wird sicher ne nette Tour.  Leider muß ich da noch malochen. 

Neeee, im ernst! Finde es echt klasse von Jörg, das er sich von dem gruseligen Teilnehmerfeld nicht abschrecken lässt und sich trotzdem anschließt!  ... erste Anzeichen von Harmonie unter den Teutonen.


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Na prima! Habt ihr doch ne humorvolle tolle Truppe zusammen!
> 
> Ich fasse zusammen, Jens, Slang, Sumse, Shoti und Jörg. Wird sicher ne nette Tour.  Leider muß ich da noch malochen.
> 
> Neeee, im ernst! Finde es echt klasse von Jörg, das er sich von dem gruseligen Teilnehmerfeld nicht abschrecken lässt und sich trotzdem anschließt!  ... erste Anzeichen von Harmonie unter den Teutonen.



Finde Deinen Post echt Schei$$e Lars!

Ich bin ja eigentlich für jeden Scheiss zu haben, da du aber genau weisst, dass Shoti, Slango und ich auf anderer Plattform grade darüber diskutieren wie wir mit Jörgs Ankündigng ggf auch zu kommen umgehen sollen, finde ich dieses hier jetzt echt nicht gut.

Damit wird einfach nur wieder Öl ins Feuer gegossen!


Man soll zwar alte Sachen nicht immer wieder aufkochen, doch ich bin nicht wirklich gewillt mit Jörg zu fahren.


Ich bin hier natürlich nicht in der Position jemanden das Mitfahren zu verbieten, wenn hier eine Tour öffentlich im Forum bekannt gegeben wurde, jedoch kann ich mich dann wieder ausklinken.

Ich denke, dass ich hier jetzt auch schreiben darf, dass es Shoti und Slango ebenso geht.


Also, da es nun angesprochen ist:

Jens, du hast die Tour ins Leben gerufen, daher musst du dich entscheiden ob du mit Jörg oder mit Shoti, Slango und mir fahren willst...


Slango gibt dir wahrscheinlich noch einen alternativen Startpunkt bekannt. Entweder bist du dann da oder nicht...  Wir werden am Freitag auf jeden Fall fahren.

LG
Matthias

  @Jörg: Bitte versteh das nicht als persönlichen Angriff, doch war der Streit damals aus einer Kleinigkeit heraus so heftig, dass wir fest davon ausgehen, dass es irgendwann wieder zu so einem Theater kommen wird...


----------



## JENSeits (12. Februar 2013)

Hab hier mal aufgeräumt. Ab in den Stammtisch damit.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2013)

Ich werde fahren wollen. Alles andere dann am Freitag!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (13. Februar 2013)

moin,
was geht den jetzt am freitag? wer mit wem,wann und wo? hab juste mal den überblick verloren;dafür am genannten tag frei und bock auf`nen trailsurf.
gruss george


----------



## slang (13. Februar 2013)

Du hast ne PN


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Februar 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Neeee, im ernst! Finde es echt klasse von Jörg, das er sich von dem gruseligen Teilnehmerfeld nicht abschrecken lässt und sich trotzdem anschließt!  ... erste Anzeichen von Harmonie unter den Teutonen.



Na, wenns so ist, dann würde ich auch kommen!







Möööööp!
War'n Scherz


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Februar 2013)

Im Stammtisch hat Jörg vorhin schon angekündigt, dass er morgen wohl auch im Teuto unterwegs ist. Kannst dich ihm ja anschliessen, dann ist er nicht so allein...

Bist ja, soweit ich weiss, einer der wenigen die noch mit ihm fahren... 

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2013)

jetzt wird mir gleich sicherlich wieder empfohlen hier doch einfach nicht mehr mitzulesen...
aber das ist mittlerweile so ein besch**** kindergartengeplänkel geworden.
mann-mann-mann!!!!
egal von welcher seite, es kommt doch nur noch bullshit!
lest ihr euch eure postings eigendlich vor dem drücken des antworte buttons nochmal durch?
oder könnt ihr einfach mal die finger stillhalten?
ich bin nun seit 2001 in dem forum mehr oder weniger aktiv... aber es macht echt keinen spaß mehr.
ich möchte bitte in zukunft nicht mehr von eurem privatkrieg belästigt werden. macht das bitte unter euch aus!
und spart euch bitte die gutgemeinten tips wie : lies doch einfach nicht die postings.

herzlichen gruß in die runde
wolfi
(der gerne mit NORMALEN bikern fährt!)


----------



## the_Shot (14. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> wolfi
> (der gerne mit NORMALEN bikern fährt!)



Wo haste die denn versteckt? Also alle die kenne haben einen an der Klatsche (auf liebenswürdige Art)


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> lest ihr euch eure postings eigendlich vor dem drücken des antworte buttons nochmal durch?



Nö!!! Ich kann gar nicht lesen 



the_Shot schrieb:


> Wo haste die denn versteckt? Also alle die kenne haben einen an der Klatsche (auf liebenswürdige Art)


----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wo haste die denn versteckt? Also alle die kenne haben einen an der Klatsche (auf liebenswürdige Art)



da tuste wohl recht haben
100% zustimmung
aber du hast das wörtchen liebenswürdig erwähnt...
und das macht den unterschied.
ich finde es einfach mist, dass das internet für viele eine
zone darstellt, in der sie richtig einen vom zaun ziehen.
und im realen leben kommt bei den leuten leider sehr oft nicht mal heiße luft raus...
die erfahrung habe ich schon des öfteren gemacht.
gruß
wolfi
(der auch ordentlich einen an der waffel hat)


----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Februar 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> gruß
> wolfi
> (der auch ordentlich einen an der waffel hat)



Hey, nix Waffel! Es ist Fastenzeit! Da darf man nicht mal die Kette fetten


----------



## JENSeits (14. Februar 2013)

So, ich denke zu dem Thema ist jetzt echt alles gesagt worden! Belast es doch bitte dabei!  Ansonsten ab in den Stammtisch oder PN's schreiben oder noch besser - auf nen Diätdrink treffen!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So, ich denke zu dem Thema ist jetzt echt alles gesagt worden! Belast es doch bitte dabei!  Ansonsten ab in den Stammtisch oder PN's schreiben oder noch besser - auf nen Diätdrink treffen!



Hi Jens,

jetz aber mal im Ernst. Wer sich hier wirklich zusammen auf einen Diätdrink trifft hat aber einen richtigen Sprung in der Schüssel!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Flying_Elvis (14. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> jetz aber mal im Ernst. Wer sich hier wirklich zusammen auf einen Diätdrink trifft hat aber einen richtigen Sprung in der Schüssel!
> 
> ...



Alles ausser Starkbier ist doch Diät, oder?


----------



## watersports (16. Februar 2013)

Falsch - Starkbier ist Diät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finflo (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

wie sieht's morgen (Sonntag) mit einer Schneetour von BI aus? Hat jemand Interesse?

Schönen Abend noch und ergiebigen Schneefall!


----------



## serhio1977 (23. Februar 2013)

wo und wann?


----------



## finflo (24. Februar 2013)

14:00 Uhr an der Kunsthalle?


----------



## serhio1977 (24. Februar 2013)

geht es um 12?


----------



## finflo (24. Februar 2013)

Ja, dann um 12 an der Kunsthalle!


----------



## serhio1977 (24. Februar 2013)

Ok. also Kunsthalle am jahnplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finflo (24. Februar 2013)

Ja!

Also hier: Artur-Ladebeck-Straße 5


----------



## serhio1977 (24. Februar 2013)

Danke. Hast ein richtig schickes fahrrad. sogar crankbrothers


----------



## finflo (24. Februar 2013)

Danke! 

Die CB sind aber wieder ab...fahre derzeit normale Plattformpedalen...Ich bin mit dem Einklicken in verblocktem Gelände nicht zurecht gekommen...


----------



## -Kiwi- (2. März 2013)

Hi. 
Heute jemand im Wiehengebirge unterwegs? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 2.


----------



## Xeleux (31. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Zusammen 
Schaut mal hier. .. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13816
Wer hat Lust mitzukommen? 
Gruß 
Xeleux


----------



## nippelspanner (31. März 2013)

Lust ja, leider Sippentreffen...


----------



## DL82 (31. März 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## tommi101 (1. April 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Zusammen
> Schaut mal hier. ..
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13816
> Wer hat Lust mitzukommen?
> ...



Moin...
Würde mich auch anschliessen. 
Ist dieser Treffpunkt gemeint?
http://maps.google.de/maps?rlz=1G1F...&sa=X&ei=Ci5ZUffZEYuf7AbK8YAQ&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg

Ansonsten vorsichtshalber nochmal die Adresse fürs Navi durchgeben....kenne mich nicht aus in dieser Gegend


----------



## Xeleux (1. April 2013)

Ist richtig... Bergkirchener Str 476, Bad Oeynhausen. 
Bis gleich


----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2013)

Moin!
Will am Samstag um 14.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Horst Höhe
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst_Höhe
zu einer Tour aufbrechen.
Evtl. Richtung grünen See.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2013)

Klingt gut! Wenn ich Zeit finde und mit darf wuerd ich gern! 

LG Jens


----------



## wolfi (5. April 2013)

Moin,
wer hat bock morgen, samstag, ab 14.30 uhr ne entspannte trailrunde zu fahren?
start soll am johannisberg in bielefeld sein.
tempo langsaaaam bergauf und zügig bergab
länge so um die 15 km.
also, meldet euch
gruß, wolfi

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## the_Shot (5. April 2013)

@wolfi, Waldi und ich sind morgen dabei:thumbup:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wolfi (5. April 2013)

Ja geil!
ick freu mir

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. April 2013)

Ick mir och!


----------



## the_Shot (5. April 2013)

Hihi, ich freu mich auch, wird bestimmt richtig lustig. Und @Waldwichtel, keine Backflipversuche

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. April 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hihi, ich freu mich auch, wird bestimmt richtig lustig. Und @Waldwichtel, keine Backflipversuche



Ich überleg es mir! 

Woran erkenne ich denn Wolfi, den alten Mann? Am Krückstock im Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Flying_Elvis (5. April 2013)

> Woran erkenne ich denn Wolfi, den alten Mann? Am Krückstock im Flaschenhalter?



Den weisen alten Mann erkennt man doch immer am weißen Haar 

Euch viel Spass , leider muß ich arbeiten  sonst wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2013)

Ich wäre auch an der Tour in Bi interessiert. Habe momentan nur die HR-Bremse, was mich aber recht wenig stört.
 @nippelspanner: möchtest du am see auch die ein oder andere Abfahrt mitnehmen? Das wäre mit nur mit der HR dann zu kniffelig im Nassen. Wie sieht deine Reisegeschwindigkeit aus? Hab Speck auffe Hüften 
 @Waldi: wieviel KM habt ihr so vor? viel steiles dabei?


LG & Danke
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finflo (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch Interesse! Ihr müsstet mir nur noch sagen wo genau der Treffpunkt ist?

Gruß Florian


----------



## the_Shot (5. April 2013)

Wolfi hats ja schon gut beschrieben. 1430Uhr Johannesberg Bielefeld. 
15km, langsam hoch zügig runter


Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, Treff an der alten Pommesbude oder am Kletterpark?


send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Waldwichtel (5. April 2013)

Jepp, Wolfi ist der Guido! Jens, er wird da mehr sagen können. Bin praktisch nur Gastfahrer.


----------



## exto (5. April 2013)

Alte Männer im Wald hört sich eigentlich gut an. Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich Zeit hab'. Würde mich morgen früh noch mal melden.
Ich bräuchte allerdings noch nähere Info's über den Treffpunkt. Bei "Pommesbude" spuckt Google Maps nix aus 

"Am Johannisberg"?


----------



## nippelspanner (5. April 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch an der Tour in Bi interessiert. Habe momentan nur die HR-Bremse, was mich aber recht wenig stört.



Oder wollen wir zusammen nach BI fahren?
Arbeite zwar bis 13:00, könnte dich dann aber mit dem Bulli abholen.
Gibt´s eine Adresse für´s Navi?


----------



## wolfi (5. April 2013)

Ganz kurz: für navigation: park in hotel, bielefeld johannisberg.
müsste klappen...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (5. April 2013)

Am besten treffen wir uns am kletterpark

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## JENSeits (6. April 2013)

Bin dabei - kläre das mit Björn ab! 

LG Jens


----------



## Nico Laus (6. April 2013)

Hätte auch Lust.


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2013)

Klasse! Wird ja ne große Truppe. 

Hier mal zu Veranschaulichung nen Kartenausschnitt.
Rote Nadel - Park Inn Hotel Bielefeld
Lila Nadel - Kletterpark
oben links überhalb der ersten Parkplätze steht auf der Ecke ne verwaiste Frittenschmiede
Fürs Navi sollte wie Wolfi schon sagte, "Park Inn Bielefeld", "Am Johannisberg" oder "Dornberger Str. 53" (Frittenschmiede) als Zielort genügen.


----------



## nippelspanner (6. April 2013)

Perfekt!
Sollten wir finden.

Damit ist diese Tour:


nippelspanner schrieb:


> Moin!
> Will am Samstag um 14.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Horst Höhe
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst_Höhe
> zu einer Tour aufbrechen.
> ...


dann ABGESAGT!


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2013)

Perfekt waldi:thumbup:
also dann bis gleich...ich fahre jetzt erstmal ein büschen arbeiten

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2013)

übrigens, meine frau war diese woche mehrmals dort oben laufen. nordseite und kammweg sind teilweise noch ordentlich vereist und sumpfig. also noch keine semislicks
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2013)

Au backe!!!

Ich zieh den Telefonjoker! Kaiiiiiiii, kann ich bei derartigen Bodenverhältnissen Rocket Rons fahren oder wären nach wie vor Racing Ralphs deine 1. Wahl?! 
Bin da heute vermutlich der einzige mit ner CC-Pfeile.


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2013)

Befrag doch das publikum....nach dem sturz

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Waldwichtel (6. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (6. April 2013)

Dabei...


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2013)

Hmmmm... habe gerade nach längerem suchen meine trinkblase gefunden.... mit quasi mumifizierter apfelschorle...-kotzt-

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Dabei...



Supi!

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Nico Laus (6. April 2013)

Die Tour wird so schon schlammig-nass, da brauchst du nicht extra Wasser mitnehmen


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2013)

Es sprudelt schon ne corega tabs in der blase... ich bin vieltrinker

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## kris. (6. April 2013)

das pelzige bitte nicht mittrinken!


----------



## wolfi (6. April 2013)

Bin da


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Nico Laus (10. April 2013)

Sonntag soll es schön warm und trocken werden. Lust auf ein zweites Treffen? Gibt es um den Eisernen Anton gute Trails? Wer macht den Ost-Guido?


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2013)

Schaun mer mol, ob Zeit und wirklich Wetterchen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (15. April 2013)

Wo kann man bei Sommerabendtouren in der Woche in Oerlinghausen auf nen Kaffee gemütlich einkehren? Barista ist ja weg und der Bäcker hat abends zu.

Taugt die Pizzeria Adam was?


----------



## tommi101 (15. April 2013)

Die Pizzeria Adam ist mehr ein Pizza-Imbiss...wenn Du die in der gepflasterten Hauptstraße neben der Post meinst?! 
Wenn Du es gemütlicher haben willst, würde ich mal schräg gegenüber bei Klappe30 reinschauen. Oder ins Parlando am Hermannsweg (Mo.+Di. Ruhetag) mit lauschigem Biergarten im Sommer...dann musste allerdings nochmal 3/4 den Tönsberg hoch 
Aber es gibt ja auch Weissbier als Durstlöscher - statt Kaffee..


----------



## kris. (15. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch Weissbier als Durstlöscher




Jepp, isotonisch und Vitamin-angereichert!


----------



## exto (15. April 2013)

Tach zusammen!

Ich hab' vor, im nächsten Jahr ein Bikepacking Rennen rund um OWL in's Leben zu rufen. Ganz grob mit folgenden Stationen:

Bad Oeynhausen - Rinteln - Rehren - Bad Nenndorf - Springe - Hameln - Bösingfeld - Lemgo - Detmold - Osnabrück - Bramsche - Bad Oeynhausen (etwa 500 km)

Grundsätzlich will ich mich an den großen Fernwanderwegen (E11, E1, Herrmannsweg) orientieren, geil wären aber auch ein paar flowige Trails parallel dazu. Zu knifflig, abfahrtslastig oder "aus der Richtung" soll's nicht werden, denn mit ein bisschen Gepäck und 10-12 Stunden am Tag auf dem Rad gibt's halt andere Prioritäten, als beim lustigen Trailfräsen 

Da ich in den nächsten drei Wochen quasi zwangsweise reichlich Tagesfreizeit habe, würde ich gern (mangelnder Kondition zum Trotz) ein bisschen Trailscouten gehen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, mitzukommen und ein bisschen den Guido zu machen?

Besonders das Stück von Bi bis südlich Osnabrück und der Wiehen von Osnabrück bis Lübbecke sind bislang nicht so mein Revier, da würd ich Hilfe gerne annehmen...


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2013)

Moin! Klingt echt prima! Ich kann dir um Luebbecke die ueblichen Verdaechtigen gerne zeigen


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Besonders das Stück von Bi bis südlich Osnabrück und der Wiehen von Osnabrück bis Lübbecke sind bislang nicht so mein Revier, da würd ich Hilfe gerne annehmen...



Von Bielefeld bis Borgholzhausen könnte ich was scouten. Wann willste denn da fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (16. April 2013)

Osnabrück beidseitig kann ich ein paar Tipps beisteuern, habe da ja schliesslich mal gewohnt *schnüff* und auch des öfteren Wege in die Heimat Löhne ausprobiert.

Hameln südwärts kann ich ebenfalls ein paar Dinge vorschlagen, allerdings ist die Erwartungshaltung niedrig zu halten - alles ziemlich öde hier - nur Renter und/oder Grosswaldbesitzer.


----------



## discordius (17. April 2013)

Freitag muss ich beruflich Richtung Ruhrgebiet. Auf dem Rückweg nach Lübbecke komme ich dann ja auf der A2 durch den Teuto. Wo könnte man da gegen 18 Uhr anhalten, um das Bike auszupacken und eine Runde zu drehen? Lohnt es sich, Sennestadt abzufahren und sich Richtung Eisener Anton zu orientieren?


----------



## exto (17. April 2013)

@DerBergschreck:

Ich wollte eigenlich gern nächste Woche tagsüber (außer Dienstag) mal ein bisschen die Wälder unsicher machen. Wenn du da mal Zeit hast, meld dich einfach mal. Ein kleines Stück östlich vom Fernmeldeturm hab' ich schon aus dem Track, den ich vorletzte Woche mit dem Bielefelder Jungs aufgezeichnet hab' rausgeschnippelt.

  @ohropax: Von Bad Nenndorf übern Deister, Süntel, Hameln bis Detmold hab ich schon zusammen. Wiehen von Osnabrück bis Löhne wäre natürlich geil. Was mir fast komplett wegen mangelnder Ortskenntnis fehlt, ist der Weg vom Teuto über Osnabrück zum Wiehen. Von der Innenstadt (Hasetor) bis zum Mittellandkanal hab ich allerdings mal ne ganz nette Strecke entlang der Hase und des Stichkanals entdeckt. Wäre ne schöne Sache um's zur Erholung mal n bisschen locker rollen zu lassen.

  @Jens: Vielleicht am WE mal ein bisschen Trails schredden zur Orientierung? 

Wie gesagt: Die Gesamtstrecke soll am Ende so um 500 km werden, und mit etwa so einem Gerät auch noch mit 100 Kilometern in den Beinen zu meistern sein


----------



## slang (17. April 2013)

Etwas Offtopic, aber dein Rad hat ja Ösen für nen Gepäckträger.
Nen leichter Tubus Fly dran und dieses ganze Gerümpel vom Lenker Sattelstütze und Oberrohr verschwindet ganz elegant schwerpunkt verniedrigend in zwei Ortlieb Taschen an eben diesen.


----------



## nippelspanner (18. April 2013)

Eine Treckingrad Tour? 
OK!
Aber BIKEN wollte ich mit dem ganzen Geraffel auch nicht!


----------



## exto (18. April 2013)

Hähä Björn. Eines Tages wirst auch du "Treckingrad" fahren 

Das mit den Gepäckträgern funktioniert nicht, weil es tatsächlich um's Biken geht. Vom fiesen Fahrverhalten abgesehen halten die Dinger einfach nicht im richtigen Gelände. 

Das ganze Geraffel entspricht ziemlich genau dem, wass man auch beim Alpencross mit hat (ok, plus 2,5 Kilo für Zelt Schlafsack, Isomatte), nur eben nicht auf dem Rücken, sonern am Rad.


----------



## ohropax (18. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> @ohropax: Von Bad Nenndorf übern Deister, Süntel, Hameln bis Detmold hab ich schon zusammen. Wiehen von Osnabrück bis Löhne wäre natürlich geil. Was mir fast komplett wegen mangelnder Ortskenntnis fehlt, ist der Weg vom Teuto über Osnabrück zum Wiehen. Von der Innenstadt (Hasetor) bis zum Mittellandkanal hab ich allerdings mal ne ganz nette Strecke entlang der Hase und des Stichkanals entdeckt. Wäre ne schöne Sache um's zur Erholung mal n bisschen locker rollen zu lassen.



Kannst du mir mal das Segment Hameln-Detmold als GPX (oder Skizze oder Beschreibung) zukommen lassen? vielleicht finde ich da ja noch eine Inspiration für meine RTW Strecke über Humfeld und Lemgo Richtung Bad Salzuflen, die ich bei gutem Wetter und Zeitreserve auch mal abschnittsweise durchs Gelände führe - auf dem Heimweg natürlich nur 

Und hast du vielleicht auch Details zu der OS/Mittellandkanal Verbindung, eventl mit Hervorhebung (oder nur die Teile) der Strecke, die dir besonders gefallen haben, sodass ich für den Rest zielgerichtet Vorschläge machen kann?

Ganz allgemein: Soll das Ganze von den Anforderungen an Strecke und Untersatz an die bekannten grossen amerikanischen Gravel Races angelehnt sein, also mit der Möglichkeit auf Wirtschafts- und Feldwegen gut Strecke machen zu können oder soll es eher in den Wald und nur zu Verbindungen auf Feldwegen/Radwegen?


----------



## Surfjunk (18. April 2013)

Also von Löhne bis Bad Essen kenne ich am Kammweg so einiges rechts und links was man mit einbauen kann.


----------



## nippelspanner (18. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Eines Tages wirst auch du "Treckingrad" fahren



Das befürchte ich auch.
Dann aber nur mit Lenkerradio!


----------



## exto (18. April 2013)

Cool, dass so viele ihre Hilfe anbieten!

Aber bevor ich hier den Thread vollspamme, mach' Ich nachher mal nen eigenen dafür auf. Dann kann Björn ja vielleicht auch mal n Paar Links für coole Lenkerradios posten. Vielleicht findet sich ja was mit Carbon Gehäuse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (18. April 2013)

@bergschreck: auf jeden Fall bei Tobi in der Klappe, ist eine kleine gemütliche Institution und hat neben Kaffee auch gute Burger und Flammkuchen am Start. Und wenn mal einer in und um Oerlinghausen fahren will, einfach mal melden... Im Rudel machts doppelt so viel Spass.


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. April 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


>



Böses Teil! Einmal ne Vollbremsung und es ist aus mit 3D Filme gucken


----------



## crossboss (19. April 2013)

Hi Axel , würde von Bielefeld Richtung Rheine erst bis Borgholzhausen den X25 nehmen und dann auf den H Weg bis zum Teutoende vor Rheine/ Hörstel oder so, durchfahrenKlasse Strecky auch fürs Trecky
Gruß Jörg


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. April 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hi Axel , würde von Bielefeld Richtung Rheine erst bis Borgholzhausen den X25 nehmen und dann auf den H Weg bis zum Teutoende vor Rheine/ Hörstel oder so, durchfahrenKlasse Strecky auch fürs Trecky
> Gruß Jörg



Der X25 geht noch weiter bis nach Georgsmarienhütte. Habe leider bisher keinen GPS-Track gefunden. Man weiss leider nicht, wie gut die Beschilderung ist.

Fährste am Wochenende?


----------



## ohropax (20. April 2013)

Um Georgsmarienhütte würde ich auf die 'Georgsmarienhütter Null/0' ausweichen oder auf Teile des Ahornwegs, nicht umsonst sind die bei Kalle Schriewers Dörferrunde mit dabei


----------



## chucki_bo (20. April 2013)

Haaaaaaaaaaaallo: es gibt nen EXTRA Thread.


----------



## wolfi (20. April 2013)

outch! mein trommelfell! Schrei doch nicht so...

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## yemajah (30. April 2013)

Bin morgen in Bielefeld. Wie sieht's denn mit ner Tour aus? So ab 10 oder 11? Lg


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. April 2013)

Morgen jemand im Wiehen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Morgen jemand im Wiehen unterwegs?



Mache morgen mit Sohnemann Tour von Löhne nach Espelkamp. 
Spiele mit dem Gedanke mich bis zur neuen Mühle bringen zu lassen und dann die Runde Nonnestein-Grüner See-Fliegertrail-Limberg Trail zu machen und dann lockers aurollen bis E-Town. 

Packt dein Sohn die Limberg Runde oder ist das zu viel?


----------



## RolfK (30. April 2013)

Ist echt ne schöne Runde, bin ich Sonntag mit meiner Frau ja auch gefahren. Könnt ich glatt nochmal fahren


----------



## Surfjunk (30. April 2013)

Ja sach an Rolf?


----------



## RolfK (1. Mai 2013)

Egal, ab 10.30h hab ich Zeit, da könnt ich frühestens da sein.


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Egal, ab 10.30h hab ich Zeit, da könnt ich frühestens da sein.



Ist 12 Uhr neue Mühle OK für dich?
Ich bringe den Lütten mit. 

Wie sieht bei dir aus @wiehenrenner;?


----------



## RolfK (1. Mai 2013)

Alles klar, bin ich um 12h da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Mai 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist 12 Uhr neue Mühle OK für dich?
> Ich bringe den Lütten mit.
> 
> Wie sieht bei dir aus @_wiehenrenner_;?


 
Mein Sohn ist mit seiner Tante zum Tagesausflug. Aber die Nonnensteinrunde, Richtung See würde ich mitfahren. Also 12.00 Neue Mühle Parkplatz ?


----------



## RolfK (1. Mai 2013)

Jepp


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2013)

jepp


----------



## nippelspanner (1. Mai 2013)

Bin auch um 12:00 da.
Klinke mich um 13:00 aber schon wieder aus.
Bis gleich!


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2013)

Moin. 

Wollte heute Vormittag nochmal zu HK um ein paar Sektionen zu fahren.

Wer Bock hat... Wird so ab 10 Uhr sein.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2013)

Es ist wohl gegen Mittag Regen angesagt, also lange wird da sowieso nix heute.


----------



## the_Shot (13. Mai 2013)

Ich bin raus, hock im Büro

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Mai 2013)

Mach dir nix draus, ich fahre nachher noch nach Stuttgart und bin die ganze Woche weg.


----------



## EinLeopold (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Ich suche jemanden der Lust hat die nächste Woche mit durch Deutschland zu fahren.
Ich bin eig. relativ frei, wo lang es gehen soll. (Die Weser flussaufwärts fahren hatte ich eig. vor).

Hoffentlich bin ich im richtigem Thread.

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, Montag wollte ich losfahren. 
Komm im übrigen aus Leopoldshöhe.


----------



## Wiehenrider (9. Juni 2013)

Hey ho, hat nachher (Sonntag) jemand Zeit und Lust am Kaiser ne runde zu drehen? Muss nur leider bis 13 Uhr durch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midnight (15. Juli 2013)

Moinsen,
ich wollte morgen mal von Lemgo aus in die Heimat Richtung Hannover starten (mit dem Zug und dabei hab ich mein SX Trail) und mögliche Spots auf der Strecke auschecken. Bedingt durch Bike natürlich vordergründig Downhill und Freeridelastige Trails. 

Ich habe mal aufgeschnappt das es in Oerlinghausen, Bielefeld und Porta nen paar Trails geben soll. Jemand Ortskundiges hier der vieleicht Lust hat morgen an einem der Spots ne Runde mit mir zu drehen?


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Juli 2013)

Moin. 

Wer fährt den heute,wann, was?

Würde ja Deister machen aber Sonntags ist da immer Wandertag und heute wird auf den beiden großen gebaut.


----------



## the_Shot (21. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr nach / in Willingen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Lumino (25. Juli 2013)

Jmd. am WE unterwegs, wo man sich einklinken könnte? (bevorzugt AM bzw. Traillastig )
Würde auch n Guide richtung Kaiser Wilhelm machen...


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Juli 2013)

Dienstag wollten wir mit ein paar Leuten folgenden Trail fahren:
Hermannsweg zwischen Habichtshöhe und eiserner Anton - oben geht er direkt vom Hermannsweg an der Nordseite runter an einem Stein los, der wie ein kleiner Grabstein aussieht.

Leider alles im Eimer wegen Baumfällarbeiten. Die haben sich mit dem Trecker den ganzen Trail bis unten durchgegraben. Wahrscheinlich haben die gedacht: wenn wir schon Holz holen, dann richten wir gegen die Mountainbiker möglichst grossen Schaden an. Links und rechts vom Trail stehen nämlich noch alle Bäume. Zufall kann das nicht sein.

Naja, wenn man den Trail freiräumen würde, gäbs für die nächsten 20 Jahre dort erst mal nichts mehr zu fällen. Und Baumaterial ist jetzt reichlich da
Vielleicht verstehen das die Jüngeren als kleinen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl - in meinem Alter mach ich sowas nicht mehr (ihr wisst, ja: der Rücken)


----------



## hubschraubaer (27. Juli 2013)

Starte heut ne Tour von Bielefeld Richtung Hermann.
Wenn jemand Bock hat...


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Juli 2013)

Morgen jemand unterwegs? Ecke BadOe-Porta?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## RolMB (27. Juli 2013)

Gaanz vielleicht habe ich die Möglichkeit nach Porta zu kommen.
Falls du Lust hast mit 2 "Anfängern" zu fahren und uns dort etwas zu zeigen gerne
Wie gesagt falls wir hinkommen. Wenn ja würden wir uns natürlich freuen!
LG Rolf


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Juli 2013)

Hi. 
Ich kann euch gerne ein paar Trails zeigen. 
Wie seid ihr denn konditionell 'drauf? 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolMB (28. Juli 2013)

Also die Kondition ist von der Geschwindigkeit Abhängig Ich habe im Moment nur 9 Gänge...
Aber ich komme sowieso nicht nach Porta, weil bei meinem Kumpanen die Bremsen nicht laufen und er deswegen nicht fahren will. Unsere Autos sind zu klein, leider.
LG


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Juli 2013)

O.k.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## se7enkzin (29. Juli 2013)

jemand lust die Tage mal mit seinem Downhillbike durch hf city zu düsen, oder bismarkturm  ? Meldet euch per Nachricht am besten


----------



## hubschraubaer (1. August 2013)

Falls eine(r) Lust hat Montag von Bi Richtung Hermann zu fahren... !
Soll ja gutes Wetter geben.


----------



## AndyBar (8. August 2013)

Moin, 
jemand Lust morgen oder am Wochenende ne Runde zu drehen? 
Wo ist eigentlich egal. BS, HF, BI, Porta...egal! 

Komme aus Salzuflen, kenne noch nicht soviele Strecken. Mir waere es lieb wenn mir jemand n paar coole Strecken zeigen könnte!

Gruß, Andy


----------



## Wiehenrider (8. August 2013)

Moin Andy, könnte ggf. Sonntag mit dir ne Runde am Kaiser drehen!?

Bg Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## se7enkzin (8. August 2013)

Andy, was den drehen, downhill fahrer biste nicht zufällig, oder ? LG


----------



## AndyBar (8. August 2013)

se7enkzin schrieb:


> Andy, was den drehen, downhill fahrer biste nicht zufällig, oder ? LG




Bis jetzt waren es eher Touren die ich gefahren bin. 
Bin aber offen für neues.


----------



## Lumino (8. August 2013)

Wenn es, bedingt durch die nächsten Tage, nicht all zu matschig wird da oben, würd' ich mich Sonntag mit einklinken. Kenn mich da doch relativ gut aus


----------



## Wiehenrider (8. August 2013)

Cool, Andy wollte noch seine Dame überreden, dann hätten wir ja schon ne gute Truppe zusammen!


----------



## Wiehenrider (10. August 2013)

Servus zusammen, bei mir hat sich die Family angemeldet, also mirgen leider kein Biken! ð¢

Wie schaut es mit nÃ¤chstem Sonntag aus? Dann habe ich endlich Uuuuurlaub! ð

Bg Nic


----------



## julfs (10. August 2013)

Hallo, wenn morgen am Kaiser gefahren wird, würde ich mich auch gerne mit einklinken - wenn nichts dagegen spricht. Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt? )
[Ich weiß, ich bin spät dran ...]  Gruß Julf


----------



## AndyBar (10. August 2013)

Hay Leute,

sorry ich bzw wir können morgen doch nicht. 
uns ist was dazwischen gekommen. 
Aber ein andermal gerne!

Gruß Andy


----------



## Wiehenrider (10. August 2013)

Dann laßt uns doch bitte schon einmal nächsten Sonntag am Kaiser festhalten! 18.08. um 10 Uhr am Kaiser Wilhelm Parkplatz?

Bg Nic


----------



## julfs (10. August 2013)

Da kann ich leider nicht - ich bin Urlaub!
Auf ein andermal. 

Gruß aus Eisbergen julf


----------



## Lumino (11. August 2013)

Ach, immer dieses hin und her...
"18.08. um 10 Uhr am Kaiser Wilhelm Parkplatz"
Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (13. August 2013)

Hi.

Am kommenden Samstag treffen wir (bis jetzt Jens, Niklas und ich) uns um 10.15 Uhr am Kaiserhof in Porta / Barkhausen.
Wir fahren eine nette Tour nach Bergkirchen. Nehmen bis dorthin alles an Trails mit, was geht. Da sind einige schöne Sachen bei.
Jeder ist willkommen!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (16. August 2013)

Moin Kiwi,

kann man ungefähr abschätzen wie lage der Spaß dauert? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. August 2013)

Moin Sascha,

um die 2-3 Stunden.
Wenn wir hinterher noch an unsere Strecke zu den Jumps fahren und ein wenig springen, dementsprechend länger.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (16. August 2013)

Okay, danke Dir. Mal schauen ob ichs einrichten kann, melde mich noch kurzfristig.


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. August 2013)

O.k.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. August 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Am kommenden Samstag treffen wir (bis jetzt Jens, Niklas und ich) uns um 10.15 Uhr am Kaiserhof in Porta / Barkhausen.
> Wir fahren eine nette Tour nach Bergkirchen. Nehmen bis dorthin alles an Trails mit, was geht. Da sind einige schöne Sachen bei.
> ...



Bin auch dabei. 
Mal schauen, was meine Kondi macht nach 4 Wochen Bikepause.... 
Zur Not täusche ich einen Defekt vor!


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. August 2013)

Super!


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2013)

Prima, wird ja größer die Runde!


----------



## cauw (16. August 2013)

Ich komm auch mit 
Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiehenrider (16. August 2013)

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß!

Nicht vergessen: SONNTAG 10 Uhr am Laiser auf dem Parkplatz starten wor auch eine Tour! Alle sind herzlich Eingeladen! ;o)))


----------



## the_Shot (16. August 2013)

Hey Kiwi, Chris und ich sind morgen früh am Start

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. August 2013)

Astrein!
Bis morgen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Xeleux (16. August 2013)

Schade, ich wäre auch gerne mitgekommen... 
Allein unter Euch alle mal persönlich kennenzulernen.  Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal...  Euch wünsche ich aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## Wiehenrider (16. August 2013)

Xeleux, bist du denn am Sonntag mit dabei??


----------



## Xeleux (16. August 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht... Bin etwas im Umzugsstress 
Ich hab absolut keine Zeit... Leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiehenrider (16. August 2013)

Andy und Lumino sind doch dabei!? Andy, kommt deine Dame auch mit?


----------



## Wiehenrider (18. August 2013)

Moin zusammen, wie schaut es aus? Fährt jemand mit?


----------



## poekelz (29. August 2013)

Hab bis heute Mittag nen Termin im südöstlichen Bielefeld und das Bike steht im Auto, also wenn´s jemand so ab 12/13 Uhr einrichten kann.

Ansonsten fahre ich von Oerlinghausen Richtung Hermann.


----------



## hubschraubaer (29. August 2013)

Das ist in etwa mein Streckenprofil, von Bielefeld an.
Muß aber leider heut Nachmittag arbeiten.
Wenn du mal wieder diese Strecke fährst sag bescheid.


----------



## the_Shot (29. August 2013)

Hoi Frank, hab zwar jetzt frei, muss allerdings erst noch schrauben. Mache später ne kleine Jungfernfahrt hier im schönen Bielefelder Norden.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## exto (29. August 2013)

Jemand von den OWLern Lust auf ne GEMÜTLICHE Deistertour am Wochenende? 
Ich hätte Lust, mal wieder die Trails ganz im Osten unter die Räder zu nehmen...


----------



## Wiehenrider (29. August 2013)

Servus, wo und wann?


----------



## Surfjunk (30. August 2013)

Keinen LRS 
Ist gerade zum wechseln machen bei Thomas.
Das diese Laufrad Diven immer so lange brauchen  ... aber gut will ja bekanntlich weile haben


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Jemand von den OWLern Lust auf ne GEMÜTLICHE Deistertour am Wochenende?
> Ich hätte Lust, mal wieder die Trails ganz im Osten unter die Räder zu nehmen...



Schau mal ob ich darf


----------



## Oll1 (30. August 2013)

delete: ... falsches Forum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. August 2013)

Ich schlag mal Samstag 13:00h Nienstedter Pass vor. Von da aus gemütlich ostwärts schwucken, Sat, Grenzweg, Und dann über die Trails am Nordhang wieder zurück...
Orkan, du hast keinen Ersatz - LRS?


----------



## the_Shot (30. August 2013)

Ich würd ja gern, bin leider das ganze WE in Hamburg

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## crossboss (30. August 2013)

Ichb war ja am Dienstag schon mal da, daher : morgen wird dat leider zeitlich nix bei mir
Wird aber mal wieder Zeit für nen Spaß Ausritt mit großer Truppe


----------



## Andlie (6. September 2013)

Jemand morgen Samstag 07.09 Interesse an einer CC-Tour.
Ich würde gerne gegen 11 Uhr losfahren. Bielefeld-Sieker.
2-3 Stündchen.

Da ich "neu" in Bielefeld bin, würde ich mich über kundige Begleitung freuen!!


----------



## Andlie (16. September 2013)

Hier ist ja nicht so viel los! Trifft sich denn keiner zum gemeinsamen Fahren?


----------



## criscross (16. September 2013)

doch doch......aber eher zum Trail fahren


----------



## poekelz (17. September 2013)

...heute Urlaub, es soll nicht regnen - also auf nach Willi!


----------



## Asio (17. September 2013)

Hat Willi den noch geöffnet für Biker? Auf der HP finde ich nix.


----------



## poekelz (17. September 2013)

Natürlich ist da alles "offen" - in Willingen gibt´s nix abzuschließen, die Ettelsbergbahn läuft (fast) immer und die beiden Strecken sind immer offen.

Ganze 4 Biker waren heute unterwegs,  uns beide eingeschlossen und die beiden anderen sind heute Nachmittag nicht mehr gefahren.

Direkt von der Strecke in die Gondel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (17. September 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Direkt von der Strecke in die Gondel



Rechtzeitig gebremst, hoffe ich!


----------



## chucki_bo (17. September 2013)

Nur für das Drehkreuz zum Gondeleinstieg.... Und dann sofort rein.

Null Wartezeit während der ganzen 4 h Fahrerei....


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. September 2013)

Willi wird für Biker bis November offen sein jeh nach Wetter. 

Jörg und Frank ich habe den ganzen Tag an euch gedacht an meinem Arbeitsplatz


----------



## OWL_Biker (17. September 2013)

Und am WE wimmelts dann wieder von Bikern und Holländern, oder? 

Samstag soll ja ganz schön werden...


----------



## criscross (18. September 2013)

Viel schlimmer sind die Alk Touristen


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. September 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Und am WE wimmelts dann wieder von Bikern und Holländern, oder?
> 
> Samstag soll ja ganz schön werden...


 
Nope, Willi ist immer sehr entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (18. September 2013)

Willi is fast immer locker. Hätte nur gedacht das die Gondel für Biker schon dicht gemacht wurde. Aber dann hoffen die, wie ich persönlich, auch noch auf den Goldenen Oktober...


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. September 2013)

Ich glaube letztes Jahr war ich Mitte November das letzte mal da.


----------



## Xeleux (23. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Wer hat Lust mir am kommenden Sonntag soviel Trails wie möglich um Lübbecke zu zeigen? Wunschstart wäre von meiner Seite so gegen 11 Uhr...


----------



## nippelspanner (24. September 2013)

Lust auf jeden Fall, habe am Vorabend aber ´ne "kleine" Feier.
11:00 wird von daher schwierig.


----------



## Xeleux (24. September 2013)

Ist ja nur ein Wunsch, allerdings später als 12:30 Uhr würde ich auch nicht starten wollen...


----------



## Erars (24. September 2013)

Ist diese Woche mal einer in Lemgo und Umgebung unterwegs und hat Lust mich mitzunehmen? Ich kenne mich hier leider überhaupt nicht aus, was Traisl usw. angeht 
Fitness-Level ist allerdings diese Saison eher gemäßigt


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. September 2013)

Moinsen.

Jemand der OWL'er heute im Deister unterwegs?
Werde so ab 13 Uhr dort sein.


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Xeleux (29. September 2013)

Wir starten heute 11 Uhr eine Runde ab der Lutterschen Egge! Wer Lust hat sich uns anzuschließen ist herzlich eingeladen... 

Gruß 
Xeleux


----------



## criscross (29. September 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Wir starten heute 11 Uhr eine Runde ab der Lutterschen Egge! Wer Lust hat sich uns anzuschließen ist herzlich eingeladen...
> 
> Gruß
> Xeleux



Schaaaade......zu spät......bin schon aufn sprung nach Altenbeken


----------



## easy.vic (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo. Ist jemand heute im Bereich des Teuto zwischen Bielefeld und Werther unterwegs? Ich möchte Richtung Borgholzhausen fahren.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi.

Heute Jemand Lust in Richtung Bergkirchen zu fahren?
Werde gegen 15 Uhr am Kaiserhof in Porta/Barkhausen losfahren.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Oktober 2013)

Hätte mal wieder Lust etwas an der HK rumzuschleichen. Ist jemand Sa oder So dabei?


----------



## Surfjunk (9. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag könnte ich, aber erst spät.

Könnte man ja in die Dämmerung reinfahren und dann den letzte Turn als Nighride


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Oktober 2013)

Klingt gut. Muss ich mir nur etwas Gedanken wegen des Lichts machen. Sag mal, hast du neues Night-Eqipment oder wieso bist du so scharf auf nightrides?


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2013)

Ne immer noch das selbe wie die letzten Jahre.

Ich finde das macht nur unheimlich Spass.
Selbst Trails die du schon 100mal gefahren bist werde dann wieder spannend.
Im Sommer ist es einfach zu spät dafür, aber im Herbst , vor allem wenn noch nicht alles im Schlamm oder Schnee ersäuft rockt das. 

Ich bin ja sogar schon mal mit Patrick im Deister im November gefahren  das war ne Nummer. Da ist es mal richtig dunkel, und dann deren Trails... war schon echt der Hammer.


----------



## crossboss (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich mach mir ne Kerze annen Lenker


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2013)

Mein Doc sagt ich darf noch nicht


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn es OT ist. Du hattest doch Probleme an der HWS oder? Hast Du nen akuten Vorfall, bzw. hast Du Schmerzen nach dem Fahren.

Habe auch nen leichten Vorfall an der HWS (bzw. gehabt) aber Fahren war immer Erlaubt solange es keine Schmerzen hervorrief.

Die Frage ist nur aus Interesse, was so die jeweiligen behandelnden Leute dazu sagen.


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einen BSV in der HWS.
Mir ist auf der Autobahn einer hinten drauf geknallt im Stau.
Fahren darf ich eigentlich gar nicht, aber ihr wisst ja wie sowas ist.
Schmerzfrei ja, aber die Gefahr das es wieder kommt ist leider da weil es jetzt erst 5 Wochen her ist.
Da reicht dann ein doofer Sturz oder sonstiges.
Und so ein Nightride erhöht wohl das Gefahrenpotenzial extrem.

Bin in Behandlung bei @-Kiwi-;  und der hat es mir noch mehr verboten 
Der Schlingel liest hier nämlich mit, das hat er mir heute erst erzählt bei der Physio.... sowas aber auch.

Ich muss hier sowieso mal Werbung für ihn machen.
War ja schon ein paar mal bei ihm vorher wegen diverse Bodenkontakte.
Ich weiss nicht was er macht, aber was er macht hilft immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir, Orkan.

Wie besprochen, Fahren in der Ebene ist o.k.... aber im Wald (gerade an der HK) mit einem gewissen Chaos-Faktor, der nicht kalkulierbar ist, ist nicht o.k.
Du kennst die Ausprägung deines BSVs vom MRT... von "Leicht" kann man da nicht reden.


Schöne Grüße und bis bald,
Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (11. Oktober 2013)

Orkan nochmal gute Besserung hört sich nicht so gut an dein Rückendingens. 
Das erklärt die Bastelambitionen für die Erheiterung.

Hier noch ein paar Kindheitsträume. Das waren noch Zeiten wa?


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Starten heute um 14.30 Uhr am Kaiserhof. Es geht in Richtung Bergkirchen.
Teilnehmer sind willkommen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## nippelspanner (13. Oktober 2013)

Komme auch.
Reise aber aus LK mit Bike an und werde mich dann in BK ausklinken und wieder gen Heimat fahren.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2013)

Wo ist der Kaiserhof?
Ich starte eigendlich immer auf der Lutterschen Egge und fahre dann Bergkirchen - Kaiser - Luttern..
Komme auch aus Lübbecke.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ach das abgebrannte Riesending, stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich starte heute um 15:00 in LK und mache alle mir bekannten Trails unsicher. Falls wer mit möchte gerne melden !


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2013)

@nippelspanner:

Super!


----------



## Xeleux (13. Oktober 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich starte heute um 15:00 in LK und mache alle mir bekannten Trails unsicher. Falls wer mit möchte gerne melden !



So'n Mist... Zu spät gelesen! 
Wäre gern mitgekommen :'( 
Schade... Aber bestimmt ergibt sich bald wieder eine Gelegenheit!


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre jeden Mittwoch in Lübbecke (start nicht später als 16:30 sonst wird's zu dunkel) und Samstag oder Sonntag von Luttern nach Porta...

(ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Oktober 2013)

War klasse heute! Super Boden und gute Temperaturen.
Nippelspanner, Vielflieger und ich waren unterwegs. Zwischendruch ist noch Dennis32 dazugestoßen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich fand es heute ******** rutschig...


----------



## Xeleux (13. Oktober 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jeden Mittwoch in Lübbecke (start nicht später als 16:30 sonst wird's zu dunkel) und Samstag oder Sonntag von Luttern nach Porta...
> 
> (ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)



Hhhmmm, 16:30 Uhr ist ein wenig zu knapp, ich könnte es zu 17 Uhr schaffen...


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2013)

Dann die letzten 20 min mit Licht ;-)


----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi. 
Morgen jemand im Wiehengebirge unterwegs? 
Werde so gegen 1430 am Kaiserhof sein und Richtung Bergkirchen fahren. 

Gruß, Kiwi. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Oktober 2013)

Bin leider krank, sonst hätte ich mich gerne als Bremsklotz drangehangen B-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (19. Oktober 2013)

Gute Besserung! 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Oktober 2013)

Hi.
Ist Jemand kommenden Freitag nachmittag an der HK?


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Wetter halbwegs passt wäre ich wohl da...


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2013)

Wäre dabei

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (21. Oktober 2013)

Morgen gehts nach Willi


----------



## Dennis32 (21. Oktober 2013)

Wir wollen morgen das erste mal zum deister, vielleicht hat ja jemand Urlaub und Lust sich anzuschliessen...
Ich hab nen Bulli, Räder könnte ich noch 3 dazu packen...


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ist Jemand kommenden Freitag nachmittag an der HK?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.





Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wenn Wetter halbwegs passt wäre ich wohl da...





the_Shot schrieb:


> Wäre dabei
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Mein Physio ist ja auch da, dann darf ich bestimmt auch


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2013)

:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann geht's klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Dann geht's klar!



Sach mal Zeit an


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

15h ???

Müsste Vormittags noch etwas arbeiten...


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Oktober 2013)

Werde gegen 14 Uhr da sein. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

...ok, versuche dann etwas früher zu kommen.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Bringe meinen Sohn mit, dann hat Sumse einen der ihm die Strecke erklärt  

Werden auch so gegen 14 da sein.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Bringe meinen Sohn mit, dann hat Sumse einen der ihm die Strecke erklärt
> 
> Werden auch so gegen 14 da sein.






Hmmmm.... damit wäre das mit dem Klügeren wohl auch abschliessend geklärt!!! 



Surfjunk schrieb:


> ... weil du auf der Strecke den Verkehr blockiert hast und an deinem breiten Kreuz keiner vorbei konnte....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Das zählt aber nicht.

Ist doch ein anderer Thread.

Aber komm, der Punkt geht an dich


----------



## the_Shot (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub ich komm erst um vier vorbei, dann habt Ihr Euch hoffentlich ordentlich KO geposed

Gesendet von meinem CAPTIVA PAD 8 Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kris. (21. Oktober 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> ...ok, versuche dann etwas früher zu kommen.



 





*nixsag*


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich nachher wieder nüchtern bin und das ganze Anzeigegedöns mit "gestern", "heute",  "morgen" usw. klar gekriegt und rausgefunden habe, um welchen Tag es geht, komme ich vielleicht auch mal rum.
Ich hab schon seit fast vier Wochen Urlaub und entsprechend wenig Kontakt zu Verrückten. Fehlt mir irgendwie...


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Oktober 2013)

So, Wetter App sagt nun doch keinen Regen mehr für Freitag!!!

Angesagt sind nun 19 Grad und "Heiter bis Wolkig" 

Das wären ja auch Top Vorraussetzungen um später dort noch nen Bier zusammen zu Schlürfen...


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2013)

Moin.

Können ja runter in die Kneipe fahren wo wir bei HK Cup auch waren. Der wird mit Sicherheit offen haben.


----------



## Sumsemann (22. Oktober 2013)

Jep, genau daran hatte ich auch gedacht...

Werde dann auch gleich da unten parken und versuchen schon um 14h da zu sein.


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ruft das Bielefelder Oktoberfest, daher (leider) raus. :-/

Wollte aber auch noch einmal hin bevor es da im Winter zu nass wird, denke Samstag so von 1 bis 3 bin ich da.


----------



## Sonne310 (23. Oktober 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Bei mir ruft das Bielefelder Oktoberfest, daher (leider) raus. :-/
> 
> Wollte aber auch noch einmal hin bevor es da im Winter zu nass wird, denke Samstag so von 1 bis 3 bin ich da.



Das Oktoberfest, sehr geil 

Habe leider keine Karten mehr bekommen, stand diesmal nicht in der Schlange...

Aber am Samstag könnte ich danach nicht fahren


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> Das Oktoberfest, sehr geil
> 
> Habe leider keine Karten mehr bekommen, stand diesmal nicht in der Schlange...
> 
> Aber am Samstag könnte ich danach nicht fahren



In meinem Alter geht das. 

Work hard play hard!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonne310 (23. Oktober 2013)

dann hau rein, Junge !


----------



## ann_cooper (25. Oktober 2013)

@HK-Fahrer: hätte mal jemand Lust, mit mir die Strecke zu fahren bzw. zu zeigen?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

ann_cooper schrieb:


> @HK-Fahrer: hätte mal jemand Lust, mit mir die Strecke zu fahren bzw. zu zeigen?



Wenn du heute ab 14 Uhr da bist kannst du da locker mitrollen


----------



## ann_cooper (25. Oktober 2013)

würd ich gerne hinkommen, ob das für mich allerdings "locker mitrollen" ist...  mal schauen 

wo ist denn Treffpunkt?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

ann_cooper schrieb:


> würd ich gerne hinkommen, ob das für mich allerdings "locker mitrollen" ist...  mal schauen
> 
> wo ist denn Treffpunkt?



du hast pm


----------



## ann_cooper (25. Oktober 2013)

danke, bin dann um 14 Uhr dort


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Oktober 2013)

...ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr heute auch bei Regen an der HK seid?

Ich werde dann mit Vogel und Shoti gegen 14.30h da aufschlagen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich bin in jedem Fall da. Soll ja auch nur leicht nieseln, wenn überhaupt. 

Gruß, Kiwi. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind auch um 14 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ann_cooper (25. Oktober 2013)

ann_cooper schrieb:


> @HK-Fahrer: hätte mal jemand Lust, mit mir die Strecke zu fahren bzw. zu zeigen?


 
so, mit netter Truppe die Strecke  kennen gelernt, rollender  und schiebender  Weise ... mir hats Spaß gemacht  

Vielen Dank fürs Mitrollen, die Geduld und Motivation!


----------



## -Kiwi- (25. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist denn morgen wo unterwegs? 
Gruß, Kiwi. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Oktober 2013)

ann_cooper schrieb:


> so, mit netter Truppe die Strecke  kennen gelernt, rollender  und schiebender  Weise ... mir hats Spaß gemacht
> 
> Vielen Dank fürs Mitrollen, die Geduld und Motivation!



War doch gar nicht so schlimm 

Wart ihr noch lange da?


----------



## ann_cooper (25. Oktober 2013)

hm, ich glaub, es sind alle nur noch einmal gefahren


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Oktober 2013)

Jep, sind noch einmal gefahren...


----------



## Sumsemann (26. Oktober 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen wo unterwegs?
> Gruß, Kiwi.
> 
> Mobil gesendet.



Slango und ich wollen morgen Mittag gen Donoper Teiche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Oktober 2013)

O.k.
Ich werde im Wiehengebirge unterwegs sein.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2013)

Irgend jemand am Sonntag unterwegs?

Vorzugsweise so ab mittag, eher im Wiehen oder Deister.

Ach ja: Und auch vorzugsweise im lässigen Tempo. Ich werd' meine schei*- f*ck- mist- Erkältung einfach nicht richtig los, hab aber einfach elend Bock auf's Biken.


----------



## Dennis32 (1. November 2013)

Ich komme Sonntag Nacht aus dem Urlaub zurück und bin auf Entzug... Ausserdem muss ich das neue Stinki mal ausprobieren ;-) 
Würde am Montag gegen 11-12 Uhr in LK starten , falls sich wer anschliessen möchte...


----------



## MissPinky (1. November 2013)

Mohoin! Ich will mich gern Mal irgendwo anschließen, weil noch Ortsunkundig
Ich bin generell neu in der Region, muss also sogar bekannte Treffpunkte erst Mal auf der Karte nachschlagen.. Ich freu mich also über Korrekturen, falls ich also ein Gebiet (oder diesen thread) falsch einordne 

Zu mir und meiner grünen Königin: ich hab Jahre in Taunus und Odenwald verbracht, aber auch auf Gran Canaria und bin jetzt irgendwie in Münster gelandet. Das MTB ist seit sehr langer Zeit mein Begleiter, derzeit regeneriere ich allerdings noch von einem recht umfassenden Sturz im Frühjahr. Ich kann also technisch alles fahren, Kondition reicht auch für lange und moderat oder kurz und zügig - an schnell & lange arbeitet mein Körper noch, ambitioniert bin ich erst nächste Saison wieder unterwegs.

Ich würde mich über Kontakte oder Informationen über das Gebiet Teutoburger Wald / bzw. alles was von Münster gut anfahrbar ist freuen. Ganz besonders toll natürlich, wenn ich mich einfach Mal anschließen darf. Ich mag technisch schwierige, bzw. generell technisches Fahren, stundenlange Waldwege nur, wenn es denn wirklich schön ist oder mit Leuten, die gern Quatsch machen ;-) und Nightrides. Ach ja, immer wichtig: ich fahr ein CAN Hi Mod Team Edition und ein Liebhaberstück, ein Voitl MX 3, wenn das Terrain meinem Carbonhobel nicht zusagt. Ach ja, und ich bin eine Frau. ich freue mich also natürlich sehr über bikende Ladys, also mehr als über Biker, die wie Ladys biken. (Scherz, die sind auch ok)

Vielen Dank für jeden Info von Euch schon einmal vorab.


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2013)

Hallo MissPinky,

dann will ich dich als Alphabiker hier auch mal herzlich willkommen heissen...




MissPinky schrieb:


> ich freue mich also natürlich sehr über bikende Ladys



Kann dir da "Sonne310" sehr empfehlen! Die möchte nächste Saison auch richtig durchstarten...




MissPinky schrieb:


> ...also mehr als über Biker, die wie Ladys biken. (Scherz, die sind auch ok)




Wenn wirklich ok? Dann lege ich Dir unseren "Waldwichtel" wärmstens (was ein passendes Wortspiel ) ans Herz. 

LG
Matthias


----------



## the_Shot (2. November 2013)

Alphabiker :screwy:

Aber zumindest geb Sumse mit Waldwichtel Recht

Willkommen in dieser illustren und skurrilen Runde.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waldwichtel (2. November 2013)

... sprachen unsere Möchtegern-Biker


----------



## the_Shot (2. November 2013)

Ach komm, Du kommst doch nichtmal nen kleinen Hügel mit Deinem Ultraleichtflieger hoch

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ach komm, Du kommst doch nichtmal nen kleinen Hügel mit Deinem Ultraleichtflieger hoch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Wenn es mal nur das wäre...

Der kommt keinen Hügel vernünftig hoch
Der kommt keinen Hügel vernünftig runter
Schrauben kann er auch nicht wirklich
und, und, und...

Wenn das Leben nur aus Biken bestehen würde, dann bräuchte er definitiv einen gesetzlichen Betreuer


----------



## the_Shot (2. November 2013)

Wo ist eigentlich Slang wenn man Ihn braucht?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (2. November 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Slang wenn man Ihn braucht?



Am ausnüchtern! Wie immer!!!


----------



## slang (2. November 2013)

Eh ihr Säcke. Ich will mich einfach nicht an eurem Mobbing beteiligen. :-( .
Ausserdem liegt DSL wieder brach und ich bin genervt genug. :'(


----------



## the_Shot (2. November 2013)

Was wie wo? Mobbing, wir? Fakten Fakten Fakten

Mit deinem DSL tut's mir Leid. Ist zuviel Wasser unter die Brücke gelaufen?

Sorry, aber der musste raus

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sonne310 (3. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo MissPinky,
> 
> dann will ich dich als Alphabiker hier auch mal herzlich willkommen heissen...
> 
> ...




Ähm, das muss ich jetzt doch mal aufklären, nachdem einige wirklich glauben, ich würde voll durchstarten... Dem ist leider nicht so, dafür fehlen mir echt die Möglichkeiten


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. November 2013)

Oder Du fährst einfach mit Leuten die dir nix mehr beibringen können   *duw*


----------



## Sumsemann (3. November 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Oder Du fährst einfach mit Leuten die dir nix mehr beibringen können   *duw*



Hmmm...

Aber immer mit Waldi fahren ist auch langweilig


----------



## Sonne310 (3. November 2013)

Wiehenrenner, zu 70 % allein !


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. November 2013)

Jupp! Und zu 28% mit Großmaul_ "ich kompensiere meinen kleinen Penis durch Highend-Material"_ Sumse!


----------



## slang (3. November 2013)

Sonne310 schrieb:


> .... zu 70 % allein !



Sehr ungeschicktes  Posting. Hoffentlich haste vorher wenigstens "Private Nachrichten" abgeschaltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldwichtel (3. November 2013)

... vielleicht war das aber auch nen Hilferuf!


----------



## Sumsemann (3. November 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Jupp! Und zu 28% mit Großmaul_ "ich kompensiere meinen kleinen Penis durch Highend-Material"_ Sumse!



Na und...

Ich kann es mir wenigstens leisten meinen kleinen Penis zu Kompensieren 

Du "akzeptierst" deinen Kleinen durch das Tragen von Frauenkleidung


----------



## the_Shot (3. November 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Na und...
> 
> ....meinen kleinen Penis....



Das nächste Trikot designe ich für die Sumse


----------



## Waldwichtel (3. November 2013)

Gab da mal was Lustiges zu seinem 40. bzw. eigentlich 39.. Finde aber das Bild nicht mehr. Sumse, mach mal nen Foto.


----------



## Sumsemann (3. November 2013)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Gab da mal was Lustiges zu seinem 40. bzw. eigentlich 39.. Finde aber das Bild nicht mehr. Sumse, mach mal nen Foto.



Hatte ich eh vor, bin nur grade unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (6. November 2013)

Jemand heute kurzfristig Lust auf ne Ausdauer Runde?

Z.B. vom Eisernen Anton einmal um den Herrmann und wieder zurück...


----------



## -Kiwi- (6. November 2013)

Hi. 
Freitag oder Samstag irgendjemand unterwegs? 
Gruß, Kiwi. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## -ghostrider- (8. November 2013)

Hallo,
also am Samstag würden Maik und ich mitkommen auf ne runde


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. November 2013)

@-ghostrider-:

Hi.
Wann wollt ihr beiden denn los?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -ghostrider- (8. November 2013)

Wir wollten morgens, so auf 10 oder 11 los. allerdings bringt Maik noch n Freund mit. Der wollt sich das mal ansehen. Weiss nich ob das dann nich zuu langsam wird


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. November 2013)

Kein Ding.
Ich will morgen wieder in Richtung Lu'Egge/Bergkirchen.
Sag' Bescheid, wenn du die genaue Zeit und den Treffpunkt weißt. Vielleicht schliießen sich noch andere Biker an.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (8. November 2013)

Wir starten morgen um 13 Uhr von luttern nach bergkirchen und dann zum Kaiser und zurück.


----------



## criscross (8. November 2013)

wie lang ( km) wird die Tour denn  ca. ?

würde evt. mitfahren  wollen , wenns Wetter passt .

brauche dann noch nen Startpunkt fürs Navi....


----------



## -ghostrider- (8. November 2013)

10, 30 da treffen wo wir uns letztes we getroffen
Haben?


----------



## criscross (8. November 2013)

10.30h schaffe ich Zeittechnisch leider nicht, bin dann raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (8. November 2013)

-ghostrider- schrieb:


> 10, 30 da treffen wo wir uns letztes we getroffen
> Haben?



Am ersten Parkplatz beim Kaiser?!


----------



## -ghostrider- (8. November 2013)

Jupp, dann können wa zusammen starten


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. November 2013)

Alles klar. 
Dann (wahrscheinlich) bis morgen, 10.30 Uhr am Parkplatz.
Sollte ich um 10.30 Uhr noch nicht da sein, könnt ihr ruhig ohne mich los. Fahre dann etwas später... Gegen 11 Uhr.
Weiß nämlich noch nicht genau, ob ich es zeitig auf 1030 schaffe. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. November 2013)

@-ghostrider-:
Moin.
Leider komme ich heute vormittag nicht mehr los.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns später im Berg...

 @Dennis32:
Bin dann auch um 13 Uhr an der Lu'Egge und fahre mit euch nach Bergkirchen und zurück nach Porta.
Treffpunkt ist oben am Parkplatz des Cafes?


Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. November 2013)

Richtig... Bis später.


----------



## crossboss (15. November 2013)

Hi und moin _Deisterfreunde_ schaut doch bitte mal in den _Deister reloaded fred_!
Da bahnt sich vllt was für Samstag 11.30 Uhr auf dem _Nienstedter Pass_ an.


----------



## watersports (15. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,

Plant einer von euch morgen ne Tour - irgendwas Richtung Kaiser oder ähnliches?


----------



## Dennis32 (16. November 2013)

Hallo, wir treffen uns morgen wieder um 13 Uhr auf der Lut. Egge, wer mag darf sich gerne anschliessen. Wir werden 3-4 Leute sein..


----------



## watersports (16. November 2013)

Da am Cafe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (17. November 2013)

watersports schrieb:


> Da am Cafe?



Ja genau.


----------



## Dennis32 (24. November 2013)

Wir starten heute wieder wie immer um 13 Uhr in Luttern... Wer mag darf dazu stoßen. ;-)


----------



## ohropax (1. Dezember 2013)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Wir starten heute wieder wie immer um 13 Uhr in Luttern... Wer mag darf dazu stoßen. ;-)



Das Angebot nehme ich heute doch mal an, siehe PN.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Dezember 2013)

Heute geht nix, bin Donnerstag Papa geworden ;-)


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir auch nich... Bin am Mittwoch Papa geworden


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Dezember 2013)

:-D Glückwunsch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (1. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch euch! Ich gucke mal, wer hier noch auftaucht, sonst rolle ich eben allein.


----------



## -Kiwi- (1. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (1. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch den jungen Eltern


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch zurück und danke...


----------



## exto (6. Dezember 2013)

Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch für die Neu-Daddies 

Nicht ganz so anstrengend, aber vielleicht auch ganz lustig:

Am 21.12. gibt's ne Tour auf den Brocken. Wer Lust hat, sich's mal n bisschen außergewöhnlich zu besorgen, einfach mal bei "Biken im Deister" gucken...


----------



## Dennis32 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich gut an, aber an dem Tag habe ich leider 2 Weihnachtsfeiern. Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## Sumsemann (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo...

mir geht schon seit längerem der Gedanke einer Trail Truppe im Teuto durch den Kopf.

Gibt hier ja schon diverse Gruppen die sich für gemeinsame Touren (meist km orientiert) regelmässig treffen.

Mein Gedanke ist aber eine Trailorientierter Treff.
Treffpunkte können bzw sollten variieren um locale Trails abzufahren (gerne auch mehrfach) und auch neue Trails erkunden.

Ziel ist nicht möglichst viele km sondern möglichst viele Trails...

Wer hat an so einer Gruppe Interesse?


----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Dezember 2013)

*meld*

Auch wenn ich mich im Winter nicht sehr oft aufs Bike raffe...


----------



## criscross (7. Dezember 2013)

hört sich schon mal interessant an....


----------



## the_Shot (8. Dezember 2013)

Hier! Interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hallo...
> 
> mir geht schon seit längerem der Gedanke einer Trail Truppe im Teuto durch den Kopf.
> 
> ...



Shice.... das machen wir hier ja schon seit Jahren so das der Trail das Ziel ist und nicht die Km Leistung.

Das gleicht ja im Bielefelder Bereich fast einer Revolution 

Viava la Revolution


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Jep, ich gestehe ein, dass ihr uns da etwas voraus seid... 

Oft ist es hier bei Gruppentouren so, dass da hauptsächlich km geschrubt werden und man um jeden Trail auf der Runde "kämpfen" muss.

Ich mache auch gerne grosse Runden, da Ausdauer zum Enduro fahren nunmal dazu gehört und wer runter will muss zuvor nunmal hoch.
Und je leichter einem das Hochfahren fällt, desto mehr Spass macht einem auch das Trails fahren...



Je nachdem wo man hier fährt, kann man mit nur 20-30km aber auch ne ganze Menge Trails fahren und mit Leuten, die allesamt den gleichen Wunsch nach netten Abfahrten haben, macht das Ganze noch mal mehr Spass.


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2013)

*fingerheb*


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> *fingerheb*



Da hätten wir ja sogar nen Guide für den Lipper Raum 


Crisscross kennt sich, so glaube ich zumindest, im Bereich Tierpark bis Werther super aus, ich glaube alle Trails zwischen Brackwede und Tönsberg zu Kennen... 
Sascha kennt auch sehr, sehr viele!



Über welche Plattform wollen wir den Kommunizieren? Finde das Forum da, grade für kurzfristige Sachen, nicht so ideal.

Whats App?
FB Chat?


----------



## wiehenrenner (8. Dezember 2013)

Interesse, Kontakt gerne über FB.


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2013)

Mitkommen würde ich auch.

Kenne ja nicht all zu viel bei euch


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja Super!!!

...da sind wir ja schon einige.


Wer währe denn für nen FB Chat und wer für nen Whats App Chat?


Ich selber favorisiere Whats App.

Mein Vorschlag, ich gründe den Chat und alle die Interesse haben senden mir ihre Handynummer per PM (natürlich nur die, deren Nummer ich noch nicht habe) 
Ich füge Euch dann dem Chat zu und man kann da dann kurz und langfristig Touren planen.

Grade für das Kurzfristige finde ich das genial. Bei dem Wetter ist es ja oft so, dass man nur sehr kurzfristig planen kann...


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2013)

Fahre hier fast immer solche Trailrunden mit allem was bergab aber auch bergauf Spaß macht. Die Km sammelt man schnell nebenher. Trailtrophy-Gruppe ist da irgendwie verlockend


----------



## LosNatas (8. Dezember 2013)

ich wäre auch gerne ab und zu dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Fahre hier fast immer solche Trailrunden mit allem was bergab aber auch bergauf Spaß macht. Die Km sammelt man schnell nebenher. Trailtrophy-Gruppe ist da irgendwie verlockend



Fahre auch öfters solche Trailrunden, diese dann aber oft nur zu zweit oder gar alleine. Zu Mehreren macht das einfach mehr Spass!!!



Ihr müsst mir nur sagen, ob wir das über einen Whats App Chat machen sollen und mir dann eure Handynummern per PM senden...


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2013)

Gut mit FB und Whats App mach ich ja nun eigentlich nix aber vllt kriegen wir auch über diesen Thread ewas zustande an WOEs.

Und das wäre ja nett mal hinsichtlicgh der angestrebten Enduro Challenge einiges zu testen und vorzubereiten. 

Das battlen auf den Hometrails macht natürlich mit ner guten Truppe auch ne Menge Fun.

Vllt schwingt sich dann auch unser _Wolfi mal endlich wieder _auf seinen neuen ALU-Boliden


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke auch , dass sich da auf jeden fall auch was nettes für die angestrebte Enduro Challange finden wird...

Hab da auch schon was im Auge, doch vielleicht offeriert sich da noch was Besseres.


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2013)

Denn einfach mal ausprobieren. Langfrist vllt z.b. mal den 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag oder so einplanen.


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Hab da auch schon was im Auge,



tut das nicht weh?


----------



## wolfi (8. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Gut mit FB und Whats App mach ich ja nun eigentlich nix aber vllt kriegen wir auch über diesen Thread ewas zustande an WOEs.
> 
> Und das wäre ja nett mal hinsichtlicgh der angestrebten Enduro Challenge einiges zu testen und vorzubereiten.
> 
> ...



Hahaha:banghead:
Ich würde ja gerne, aber der rahmen kommt erst mitte/ende januar und die wildsau ist noch bei der staatsanwaltschaft (immer noch nicht freigegeben)
Ich bin gegen fb, wenn dann whatsapp oder forum.
Gruß, wolfi


send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (8. Dezember 2013)

Ja mach mal WA.
Mein Nummer hast du ja


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch für Whats App, da ist man flexibler, auch wenn man unterwegs mal wen einsammeln muss.

Schicke dir gleich mal meine Nr. 

Ich fahre eigentlich auch nur Touren wo ich so viele Trails wie möglich und manchmal sogar welche 2 mal mitnehme. Komme dabei auch selten über 30 km wenn ich Richtung Halle fahre. Richtung Oerlinghausen sieht das schon anders aus.

Treffpunkt müsste ja eigentlich immer möglichst zentral sein (Kunsthalle, Betheleck...) oder variabel je nach Tour


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Der Whats App Chat ist online...

Dabei sind bisher:

Surfjunk
The Shot
OWL Biker
und ich

Wer mit rein möchte schicke mir bitte seine Handy Nummer per PM


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Treffpunkt müsste ja eigentlich immer möglichst zentral sein (Kunsthalle, Betheleck...) oder variabel je nach Tour



Ich denke an einen variablen Treffpunkt. 
Für den Bielefelder Bereich bietet sich Habichtshöhe, für den Bereich um den Fernsehturm, Johannesberg an. kann man aber auch gut kurzfristig festlegen, je nachdem in welchem Bereich gefahren werden soll.
So kann jeder sich den kürzesten Anfahrtsweg suchen...


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Wer mit rein möchte schicke mir bitte seine Handy Nummer per PM



hast du doch, oder?


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

kris. schrieb:


> hast du doch, oder?



ups, stimmt....

Wie konnte ich dich vergessen??? 

Muss an dem Lipper Status liegen 

Hab es aber grad schon nachgeholt


----------



## kris. (8. Dezember 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> die wildsau ist noch bei der staatsanwaltschaft (immer noch nicht freigegeben)



verdammt, wie lange zieht sich das schon hin?


----------



## wolfi (8. Dezember 2013)

seit september, da ist sie ja nach gut einem jahr nach dem diebstahl wieder aufgetaucht. Details erzähle ich mal sobald ich sie wieder im stall habe

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Aktueller Stand für den Whats App Chat der Enduro Truppe:

OWL Biker
Kris
Surfjunk
Zyran
the Shot
wolfi 
Sumse

Crossboss steht noch aus, scheitert derzeit am fehlenden Whats App Account

Cricccross, was ist mit Dir?
Wiehenrenner?
LosNatas?
...und sonst noch wer?


----------



## Sonne310 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr nicht einen neuen Thread für sowas aufmacht. WA oder FB hat nicht jeder. Und Neue im Forum kommen so nicht in die Gruppe rein, weil sie keine Ahnung haben, dass sich da ne Kombo zusammengetan hat. Wofür macht dann der Touren-Verabredethread noch Sinn ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Weil über Whats App ein "Date" einfach kurzfristiger möglich ist.

Bei mir kommt der Wunsch nach einer kleinen Runde auch mal sehr kurzfristig auf und über WhatsApp erreicht man die Leute meist schneller.

Langfristigere Verabredungen werden wir hier sicher weiterhin posten um allen die Möglichkeit geben daran Teil zu nehmen und sich dann auch der Gruppe anzuschliessen...


----------



## crossboss (8. Dezember 2013)

Da hat sie nicht ganz unrecht, aber als Zusatzoption ja ganz ok.



Sonne310 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum ihr nicht einen neuen Thread für sowas aufmacht. WA oder FB hat nicht jeder. Und Neue im Forum kommen so nicht in die Gruppe rein, weil sie keine Ahnung haben, dass sich da ne Kombo zusammengetan hat. Wofür macht dann der Touren-Verabredethread noch Sinn ???


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Nein, das Forum lebt von Beiträgen und das soll auch weiter so sein!!!

Aber grade die kurzfristigen Sachen am selben oder nächsten Tag lassen sich sehr gut über nen Whats App Chat machen.

Ein kurzer Post und alle Interessenten haben es sofort auf ihrem Handy...

Und ein paar dumme Kommentare lassen sich dort unter gleichgesinnten auch mal gut posten


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich find mit Whats App auch super, der Tourenverabrede Thread hier ist doch mehr oder weniger tot.

Die Leute aus der Gruppe werden die Leute die hier nach ner Tour fragen dann aber bestimmt ins Boot holen.


----------



## Marco_HF (8. Dezember 2013)

ich hätte auch Interesse..


----------



## Sumsemann (8. Dezember 2013)

Marco_HF schrieb:


> ich hätte auch Interesse..



Dann bitte Handynummer per PM sofern du Whats App hast


----------



## Deleted 175627 (8. Dezember 2013)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Jep, ich gestehe ein, dass ihr uns da etwas voraus seid...
> 
> Oft ist es hier bei Gruppentouren so, dass da hauptsächlich km geschrubt werden und man um jeden Trail auf der Runde "kämpfen" muss.
> 
> ...



kann ich nicht sagen ob die bielefelder im trailsurfen etwas hinterherhinken.ich für mein teil mache das seit 1982 im teuto.km fressen ist nicht mein ding.solls rudeltrailsurfen werden?ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Dezember 2013)

...natürlich gehts ums Rudeltrailsurfen.


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

es ist ja auch nicht so, daß wir da mit 100 Mann rumdonnern......
....wenns denn  mal 10 werden ist jut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (9. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ....wenns denn  mal 10 werden ist jut!



Und selbst 10 ist schon sehr optimistisch...


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

wohl wahr


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir gerade mal den Wetterbericht fürs Woe angeschaut-

sieht ja ganz gut aus bei Wetter.com, auch für ne flotte *Trailtour* aller Interessierten *in Bielefeld*

Vllt kriegen wir mal kurzfristig was an den Start hier.

 Oder wie seht Ihr das !


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Dezember 2013)

Für Mi Abend habe ich nen Nightride geplant.
Aber im Dunkeln nur moderate Trails und Waldautobahn.
Geplant sind so 40km...

Wenn einer mit möchte... Gerne!!!

Dann kann ich wieder am Sonntag. Da dann gerne tagsüber ne richtige Trailtour!!!


----------



## LosNatas (9. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag könnte ich wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

Werde wohl MI am früheren Nachmittag, bei hoffendlich  Sonnenschein , so um 14 Uhr Feierabend machen und  im Hellen losfahren. Aber fürn Rückweg Laterne dabei haben.

Wetterbericht sagt bisher auch Sonntag trocken vorraus
Wie wärs bei Euch mit Sonntag 11 Uhr auf dem Johannisberg am alten Kiosk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OWL_Biker (9. Dezember 2013)

Könnte Samstag Vormittag oder evtl. Sonntag Vormittag.

  @delfinsurfer: 
Das ist ja das schöne am Biken: Die Leute die nur alleine fahren können das tun, die Leute die gerne mal in der Gruppe fahren können das tun und die Leute die nur Trails auf Einrädern fahren können das auch tun. Wenns für dich nichts ist, keep calm and swag. 

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auch mal auf Touren mit 3, 4, 5 oder sogar 10 Mann. Scheitert nur leider oft an der Zeit, ich denke mal viele sind hier ja beruflich oder - noch schlimmer - familiär recht eingespannt.  Ich schätze mal ich fahre dieses Jahr

60 % allein
30 % zu 2.
10 % mit mehreren

Mit mehreren oder zu 2. macht mit zumindest immer mehr Spaß, auch wenns nicht immer effektiver ist.
Aber wie gesagt, jedem das seine, egal ob Km schrubben oder Bike&Beer Runde.


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2013)

Samstag gegen 11 Uhr ginge bei mir evtl.auch 

Aber nur einen, der 2 Tage wegen besagtem Familieneinsatz.


----------



## Sumsemann (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann nur Sonntag...


----------



## Stubenkueken (9. Dezember 2013)

Also beim gruppentrailen bin ich dabei. Hab schon einige trails im Kopf. Nur diesen hier kenne ich gar nich: http://youtu.be/CccoN4hxpr4 vllt weiß ja jemand wo der is und man kann den beim Gruppen biken mit ballern


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde wohl auch gerne mal was anderes sehen! Lieber am Sonntag, kann aber auch samstags... Wo soll die Runde stattfinden?


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Dezember 2013)

Hätte auch Bock xwieder Bikergarn zu erzählen/hören. 
Also wann?


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich schmeiss dann jetzt mal So 11.30h Parkplatz Eiserner Anton in den Raum sofern es Richtung Schopketal gehen soll oder Parkplatz Jo Berg für Richtung Werther


----------



## nippelspanner (10. Dezember 2013)

Egal wo, ich brauche ´ne Adresse für´s Navi!


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

Also Parkplatz Eiserner Anton ist:

Osningstr 281, 33605 Bielefeld


----------



## crossboss (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde zwar, daß die andere Richtung, nach Halle, mehr Spielplätze für Enduro bietet aber........egal.

Ja los, Butter bei die Fische, dann machen wir gern auch* Sonntag **um 11.30 UHR  **Parkplatz Eiserner **Anton.
*Könnten ja über möglichst viele Trails allmählich zum Bienenschmid fahren und da ne Bier /Kaffee +Kuchen Pause einlegen.

Allerdings bin ich bis zum Parkplatz  schon 45min auf dem Bock unterwegs, also schon bisserl eingefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (10. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag um 11.30 UHR Parkplatz Eiserner Anton
Osningstr 281 
33605 Bielefeld 

Gebongt!


----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich finde zwar, daß die andere Richtung, nach Halle, mehr Spielplätze für Enduro bietet aber........egal.
> 
> Ja los, Butter bei die Fische, dann machen wir gern auch* Sonntag **um 11.30 UHR  **Parkplatz Eiserner **Anton.
> *Könnten ja über möglichst viele Trails allmählich zum Bienenschmid fahren und da ne Bier /Kaffee +Kuchen Pause einlegen.
> ...



hat der Bienenschmidt denn schon wieder auf ?


----------



## slang (10. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> hat der Bienenschmidt denn schon wieder auf ?



Geplant hatten sie so Mitte November wieder zu öffnen


----------



## criscross (10. Dezember 2013)

slang schrieb:


> Geplant hatten sie so Mitte November wieder zu öffnen


 
letztes WE war noch zu


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

criscross schrieb:


> letztes WE war noch zu





...ich weiss von Bekannten aus Hörste, dass die da schon regelmässig hin gehen.

Offizielle Neueröffnung soll zwar erst im Februar sein aber der neue Wirt hat. mit eingeschränkter Speisekarte, angeblich schon auf.


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich versuche auch zu kommen, hoffe das die restlichen Teile bis dahin angekommen sind.


----------



## crossboss (10. Dezember 2013)

Als ich vor 3 Wochen vom _Herrmännchen_ zurück kam, hatten sie Samstags jedenfalls auf. Ob das kontinuierliche ist k.A.

Falls der Bini wirklich zu sein sollte, auch kein Problem, denn dann können wir immernoch nach Oerlinghausen zurück zum _Krümelmann_.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sonntag um 11.30 UHR Parkplatz Eiserner Anton
> Osningstr 281
> 33605 Bielefeld
> 
> Gebongt!






Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch zu kommen, hoffe das die restlichen Teile bis dahin angekommen sind.


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

Aktueller Gruppenstand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 107octane (10. Dezember 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sonntag um 11.30 UHR Parkplatz Eiserner Anton
> Osningstr 281
> 33605 Bielefeld
> 
> Gebongt!



Klingt aufregend. Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit?


----------



## Sumsemann (10. Dezember 2013)

107octane schrieb:


> Klingt aufregend. Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit?



Na klar!


----------



## crossboss (10. Dezember 2013)

hoffentlich sind die _Norddeutschen_ auch unseren fiesen Forstwegen gewachsen


----------



## Dennis32 (10. Dezember 2013)

Norddeutsch... 

Nordowler ja, aber norddeutsch !? Nenenene


----------



## 107octane (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja sauber, komme um halb zwölf zum Parkplatz.


----------



## crossboss (11. Dezember 2013)

ja Tip Top, da kommt was zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (13. Dezember 2013)

Wie lange wird die gesellige Runde wohl dauern?
Bzgl. Licht.


----------



## crossboss (13. Dezember 2013)

Mit Pause vllt ca. 3-4 Stunden und ne Notlampe habe ich immer dabei


----------



## nippelspanner (13. Dezember 2013)

Husten, Schnupfen, Fieber, Dünnpfiff.
Schätze mal, ich bin raus...


----------



## kris. (13. Dezember 2013)

nee nee nee... dude.
punkte machen sollst du, punkte!!


----------



## Zyran (14. Dezember 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Husten, Schnupfen, Fieber, Dünnpfiff.
> Schätze mal, ich bin raus...



Willkommen im Club

Hab den gleichen Mist


----------



## Dennis32 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auch raus, sorry.

Aber ein anderes mal gerne...!


----------



## Sumsemann (14. Dezember 2013)

Sorry Leute...




aber ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## Marco_HF (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin morgen dabei mit einem Spezi Epic... 
Wieviele sind wir denn aktuell??


----------



## crossboss (15. Dezember 2013)

Schon wieder Regen bin raus
Schönen 3 . Advend Euch anderen
Gruß Jörg


----------



## tommi101 (15. Dezember 2013)

Klinke mich kurzfristig ein - falls noch jemand fährt 
Halte es nicht mehr aus in der Bude...und so ne kleine kollektive Schlammschlacht
kann auch Spaß machen 
Bis gleich am Anton,
Tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (15. Dezember 2013)

Bis gleich dann...


----------



## Sumsemann (15. Dezember 2013)

War ne wirklich klasse Trailrunde heute!!!! 
Zum Teil waren die Trails aber echt heftig glitschig !!!


----------



## crossboss (15. Dezember 2013)

Na da hab ich ja vllt doch was verpasst, der Regen war hier  nur morgensDafür aber mit Familie auf dem Eis unterwegs


----------



## 107octane (15. Dezember 2013)

War schön. Hat was, so eine Rutschpartie. Sollten wir unbedingt mal wiederholen.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Na da hab ich ja vllt doch was verpasst, der Regen war hier  nur morgensDafür aber mit Familie auf dem Eis unterwegs


Hast du dich gestern mit der Intervalleinheit abgeschossen?


----------



## nippelspanner (15. Dezember 2013)

Neid!


----------



## slang (15. Dezember 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Neid!



jepp.
Wär auch gern mit gefahren.
Man sieht den Teilnehmern die Begeisterung ja echt an.


----------



## Zyran (16. Dezember 2013)

Geil!!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. Dezember 2013)

Slango du A....

Schnauze Zyran 


...wenn es nicht so authentisch wirken würde, könnte ich sogar selber drüber lachen 



Slango, das schreit nach Rache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## the_Shot (16. Dezember 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (16. Dezember 2013)

ja vlltwar die sesselpupserei satt und mußte dringend auf die Karre
Morgens gucke ich dann noch wieder in den Nieselregen, dachte dat wird nix



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hast du dich gestern mit der Intervalleinheit abgeschossen?


----------



## crossboss (19. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts aus mit noch ner Vorweihnachtlichen Enduro Tour?
Ich habe vor, am  Samstag den 21.12., so gegen 11 Uhr, ne geile Endurorunde, mit vielen schönen Trails und einigen gebauten DH Spezials, auf der Johannisbergseite ,in Bielefeld zu starten.  Ca. 3-4 Stunden mit Pausen insgesamt.
Falles der WdR Wetterbericht mal stimmt, wird es Samstag ganz gut sein.
Wenn jemand sich meiner kundigen Führung anschließen möchte, zu einer gemeinsamen Tour- bitte, gerne!

*Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr oben auf dem Johannisberg ,am alten Kiosk, in Bielefeld.*

Gruß Jo


----------



## crossboss (20. Dezember 2013)

So Jungs,wer kommt denn nu noch morgen mit in den Forst auf Enduro Reise?


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2013)

Auch schön!

Aber manchmal häuft's sich. Ich werd morgen mal den Brocken bereisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (20. Dezember 2013)

Werde versuchen morgen pünktlich um 11h am Kiosk Joberg zu sein...


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. Dezember 2013)

Hi.
Heute Jemand im Wiehengebirge unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wahrscheinlich so ab 13-13:30 von Luttern aus unterwegs.


----------



## Marco_HF (28. Dezember 2013)

Morgen wer unterwegs??


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja ab 12 von zweischlingen aus trails jagen


----------



## Marco_HF (28. Dezember 2013)

Dürfte ich mich anhängen? Wo ist das genau??


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Dezember 2013)

https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=UTF-...755183&ei=E0C_Ur2BHYrEsgam6IGIBQ&ved=0CDMQ_BI

Klar gerne, hinter der Gaststätte zweischlingen ist ein Parkplatz wir sind zu zweit mit 2 enduros. Sind aber weitgehend downhill unterwegs. Fahren aber und schieben nicht


----------



## Marco_HF (28. Dezember 2013)

Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. Dezember 2013)

Top, bis morgen


----------



## Marco_HF (29. Dezember 2013)

Moin, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Dezember 2013)

Haben wir gemerkt


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja das haben wir!!! 
Was ist mit Morgen, wieder ne Tour?


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte wohl Lust auf ein paar Trails morgen...


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

ja dann sind wir schon zu 2.
vielleicht kommt ja stubenkueken auch noch mit???

Parkplatz vom Zweischlingen kennst du ja bestimmt?
Bin um 12 dann da und warte!


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja kenne ich...

Wann soll es denn los gehen?
Ganz genau weiss ich es aber erst morgen Früh.

Was genau ist geplant?


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Dezember 2013)

Rumpelchen kennen wir uns vielleicht?


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

uhuhuhlalalaalalala wie gut das niemand weiß das ich rumpelchen heiß


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

zum fernsehturm rauf danach am egon herunter und dann ab in richtig schwedenschanze


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Dezember 2013)

Jaja Florian Da hab ich dir heute was gezeigt wa ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (29. Dezember 2013)

Geplante Uhrzeit?


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

gezeigt??? gemeinsam gefunden!!!


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja oder so  nee denke bin leider raus muss mich um meine Familie kümmern


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

twelve a clock


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Dezember 2013)

Zwölf hört sich gut an...

Gebe morgen Früh Bescheid, ob es klappt.

Würd mich dann aber lieber oben am Fernsehturm treffen. Ich fahre mit dem Rad direkt von zu Hause los.


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

schade!! vielleicht ueberlegst du es dir ja noch anders bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

ja oben am fensehturm ist auch okay!

dann aber 12:15


----------



## Sumsemann (29. Dezember 2013)

In Ordnung...
Gebe bis 9h morgen Früh bescheid.


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn meine Sachen bis morgen trocken sind bin ich ca 3 Std freigestellt


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

das wird schon!!!! sonst trockner!

Tschööö


----------



## crossboss (29. Dezember 2013)

So Jungens muß auch mal wieder auf den Bock. Ne schöne Endurorunde wär nett.
12.15 am Sender ginge vermutlich bei mir auch, würde mich gern anschliessen, wenn s ok ist. Sage aber nochmal bis 9 uhr Bescheid ob ja oder nein!
Gruß Jo


----------



## Rumpelchen (29. Dezember 2013)

klar crossboswarum denn nicht!!! 

bis morgen


----------



## Sumsemann (30. Dezember 2013)

Moin...

Bei mir klappt das "so" leider nicht heute.

Muss vorher noch was erledigen und kann erst später starten.
Werde jetzt mich um 13h mit 2-3 weiteren Fahrern an der Habichtshöhe treffen und dort in der Ecke ein paar lokale Trarils fahren.
Am Sender wäre ich theoretisch dann erst gegen 13.30 bis 13.45 und da es früh dunkel wird müsste ich gegen 15h spätestens den Rückweg antreten. Das lohnt nicht... Wäre dann ja fast wieder nur am Kurbeln.

Wer mag, kann aber gerne um 13h zur Habichtshöhe (Parkplatz) kommen.


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2013)

Bis nachher am Sender 12.15Uhr


----------



## Stubenkueken (30. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch am Sender


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2013)

War klasse heute mit Stubenküken und Rumpelchen, die Jungs sind fix unterwegs.............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (30. Dezember 2013)

Auf jedenfall war mal wieder ne coole Runde... Sind auch fleißig am trainieren. Freu mich auf die nächste Runde. Ggf kommen ja noch ein paar Kranke mit


----------



## Rumpelchen (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja hat uns Spass gemacht mit CrossBoss gestern  - bis zum nächsten mal ...

__________
Rumpelchen


----------



## crossboss (31. Dezember 2013)

...........und dann nehm ich Euch mal mit in den Deister , wenn ihr "krank " genug seid


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Dezember 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...........und dann nehm ich Euch mal mit in den Deister , wenn ihr "krank " genug seid



Yogi du kennst doch nur den Parkplatz und den Ü30


----------



## crossboss (1. Januar 2014)

Keene Sorge, ich kenne und finde mittlerweile da oben fast Alle Trails, meen Jong

Orkan, verlauf dich bitte nicht wieder am Urlaubsort


----------



## crossboss (1. Januar 2014)

So melde mich heute schon mal mit dem zu Angebot einer gemeinsamen Trail- und Enduro-Runde in Richtung Halle /Werther an.

Treffpunkt Samstag um 12 Uhr in Bielefeld am Johannisberg auf dem Parkplatz direkt vorn an der Dornberger Straße.

https://maps.google.de/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=johannisberg bielefeld&oe=utf-8&ie=UTF-8&ei=qWDEUsjwEdOThge13oCwBA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg


----------



## Sumsemann (1. Januar 2014)

Letzte Tour war klasse!!! 

Melde daher schon mal Interesse an


----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2014)

Wir könnten ja Samstag bei stärkerer Beteiligung, ne schöne  offizielle OWL Neujahrstour draus stricken

Schön, im Augenblick, 20.30 Uhr, spült ein 1 a Unwetter den Modder und das Laub vom Trail


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo.
Heute nachmittag Jemand im Wiehengebirge unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (4. Januar 2014)

;-P


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Januar 2014)

Wir starten zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr in Luttern.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. Januar 2014)

Fahre erst etwas später los. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich. 

Mobil gesendet.


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2014)

Die Tour war wieder ne klasse *kuschelige* Runde Matthias, ok bischen muddy vllt 
Blöd jetzt daß mir jetzt diese fiesen leichten Tuningdingsdas nicht mehr aus den grauen Zellen  gehen wollen

Noch nen bissssserl Stuff für die  App ;

- über die  _*Ardennen Themen*_ und die  _*Spezial Forces *_haben wir natürlich fast den ganzen Tag siniert


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Januar 2014)

Jep, war ne klasse Tour!!!

...wieder viele coole Trails gerockt aber auch einige Km die bei dem Schlammboden echt alle Körner bei mir aufgebraucht haben.


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Januar 2014)

Alter schwede, 50 km und 1200 Hm 8-0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2014)

Alle Achtung, wie  machst du das ales bloß mit ganzen 0 Kalorien

Yo die 1200 hm hab ich vermutlich auch noch geknackt bei der 2ten Runde zum Sender mit 2  mal Mufflontrail usw. Sagen jedenfall die schweren Hufe!


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Januar 2014)

Die Kalorien errechnet das App erst im Nachgang. Dauert immer ein wenig... Die Bildschirm Hardcopy hatte ich gemacht bevor das App fertig war.

Falls es interessiert, es waren laut Strava 2178 kcal
Berücksichtigt wird bei der Berechnung mein Geschlecht, Alter, mein Gewicht und das Gewicht des Bikes.
Nicht berücksichtigt wird der aufgeweichte Boden was bedeutet, dass es sicher deutlich mehr verbrauchte kcal waren.

Bin auch echt platt!!!
Bin kürzlich 67km mit über 1350hm gefahren... da war ich nicht so kaputt...


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2014)

.............. bedeutet das wir heute jeden cm teuer erkämpften und gefühlt doppelt so weit fuhren

Hoffe Du hattest zum Ausgleich des ausgelutschten Glykogenspeichers noch genug Weihnachtsstollen zum drüber herfallen

Morgen früh will wohl Stubenküken mit Rumpelchen in den Modder................


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt mich mal bei einer eurer touren einzuklinken. Aber das überlege ich mir lieber nochmal. Sonst musst ihr mich noch im Wald zurück lassen.  ;-)


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2014)

Ne  keine Bange, wir lassen Niemanden zurück. Das hört sich nur sooo schlimm an. Kannst dich gern zur Tour einklinken. Wir nehmen schon Rücksicht. Der Sumse mußte halt noch bis in in Senne zurückfahren. Ich habe auch noch was solo drangehängt. Die gemeinsame Tour vom Johannisberg war um die 25 km.


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Januar 2014)

25 klingen schon anders. 
Die 30 km mit 75 % Trails schaffe ich hier im Wiehengebirge auch, dann klappt das wohl...
Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal antesten bei euch.


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2014)

Yo mach das.............


----------



## Sumsemann (4. Januar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hoffe Du hattest zum Ausgleich des ausgelutschten Glykogenspeichers noch genug Weihnachtsstollen zum drüber herfallen



Einen Marzipanstollen hatte ich noch 

Jetzt sind aber alle weg...


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## crossboss (7. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Januar 2014)

wer kommt morgen mit trails jagen?????


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Januar 2014)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen mit trails jagen?????


Sorry...
aber morgen steht mal Ausdauer an.
50-60km Kurbeln ist geplant...


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Januar 2014)

soviel gekurbelt hab ich schon lange nicht mehr!
in welche richtung willst du denn?


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Januar 2014)

Wir fahren von der Senne aus zum Hermann...

Da den DH runter (ich zumindest) und dann geht es wieder zurück.


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Januar 2014)

um wieviel uhr wollt ihr los???


----------



## Sumsemann (11. Januar 2014)

Um 10.30h

Treffpunkt ist Norkampweg Ecke Senner Hellweg in 33659 Bielefeld


----------



## Rumpelchen (11. Januar 2014)

das schaffe ich nicht um die uhrzeit.

ein anderes mal gerne!!!!


----------



## Sumsemann (12. Januar 2014)

Moin...

Wir starten jetzt doch erst um 11h...


----------



## crossboss (14. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosNatas (14. Januar 2014)

Würde gerne mal mit kommen, aber bin Berg hoch noch viel zu lahm.


----------



## Stubenkueken (14. Januar 2014)

Warum nicht Sonntag ? Würd mir viel besser passen


----------



## crossboss (15. Januar 2014)

OK , auf Wunsch der arbeitenden Befölkerung habe ich den Termin auf noch auf Sonntag oben abgeändert!
Mitkommen kann natürlich jeder der MTB fahren kann.

Sonntag den 19.01 um 12 Uhr auf Johannisbergparkplatz neben der Dornberger Straße
Gegen 16 Uhr sind wir wieder da.

Hier gehts los:

https://maps.google.de/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=johannisberg bielefeld&oe=utf-8&ie=UTF-8&ei=qWDEUsjwEdOThge13oCwBA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg


----------



## Olaf_MTB (16. Januar 2014)

**


----------



## Stubenkueken (16. Januar 2014)

Yeah sehr geil... Da bin ich am Sonntag dabei. Flo was is mit dir?


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2014)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Yeah sehr geil... Da bin ich am Sonntag dabei. Flo was is mit dir?



Ja supi , wieder bisschen Gruppen Enduro heitzen-geil

Wer kommt denn noch sichi mit am So ?


----------



## OWL_Biker (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch Lust, aber kann leider noch nicht zusagen. Gebe Samstag Bescheid.


----------



## Rumpelchen (16. Januar 2014)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Yeah sehr geil... Da bin ich am Sonntag dabei. Flo was is mit dir?[/quo
> Ich bin auch dabei!
> 
> bis dahin


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2014)

Na dann, bis morgen Mittag
Heute geht es schonmal auf den Renner.


----------



## -Kiwi- (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo.
Morgen jemand im Wiehengebirge unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Januar 2014)

Na klar! Aber in Lübbecke ;-)


----------



## Stubenkueken (18. Januar 2014)

Wo steht ihr da morgen? Oben am kletterpark oder unten am Parkplatz?


----------



## crossboss (19. Januar 2014)

Unten am Parkplatz an der Sraße


----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2014)

Samstagmorgen fahr ich am Johannisberg um 11 Uhr zu ner Endurotour los.
Wie immer Parkplatz Dornberger Straße. So. kann ich nicht.


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Jörg, 

Ich würde wohl mitkommen. Kenne nur den Parkplatz nicht, aber werde ich schon finden.  

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mich anzuschliessen. Entweder bin ich pünktlich dort oder ich bin nicht aus dem bett gekommen. ;-)


----------



## Sumsemann (25. Januar 2014)

Ich starte heute mit ein paar Leuten um 11h vom Toni aus.

Geplant ist eine etwa 40-50 km Tour mit diversen Trails in Richtung Werther.


----------



## OWL_Biker (25. Januar 2014)

Bei mir wird's eng zeitlich, weiß nicht ob ich 11 schaffe...


----------



## Dennis32 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich bin raus, 1 std Anfahrt mit dem Auto durch den Salzkram ist zu viel für mein kleines schwarzes. Ausserdem bin ich zu spät aufgestanden ;-)


----------



## slang (25. Januar 2014)

Sumsemann schrieb:


> Ich starte heute mit ein paar Leuten um 11h vom Toni aus.
> 
> Geplant ist eine etwa 40-50 km Tour mit diversen Trails in Richtung Werther.


War ne Top Runde.


----------



## Sonne310 (26. Januar 2014)

slang schrieb:


> War ne Top Runde.



Und lustig wars auch


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2014)

So wie wärs wieder mit Sonntag 12 Uhr Enduro ab Johannisberg!?
Wer hat Böcke?
LG Jogi


----------



## wolfi (31. Januar 2014)

hi jörg,
mit ein bischen glück wird meine sau am sonntag wieder galoppieren können.
und wenn ich dann noch frei bekomme, werde ich mitfahren


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2014)

Jau Wolfram, denn schraub an der Sau mal bis zum Abwinken
Ich mußte mich auch vom Skifahren in Wibe losreißen, da es dort bestimmt viel zu  voll beim ersten richtigen Schnee wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 107octane (1. Februar 2014)

Bin auch dabei. Um 12 an dem ollen Kiosk?


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2014)

Moin Andre,`ja an der Stelle, wo früher der olle Kiosk gestanden hat (ist inzwischen abgerissen)


----------



## wolfi (1. Februar 2014)

Hi Jörg und andre,
ich bin leider raus für morgen. Leider muss ich den hinteren Schaltzug auch tauschen. Und was habe ich nicht? Richtig! Weder Zug noch ausreichend Hülle. Nen vorderen habe ich. Ärger! Und keine Möglichkeit mehr mit einen zu holen...
Euch morgen viel spass und wenig maue.
Viele grüße, wolfi

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (1. Februar 2014)

hi Wolfi komm vorbei und hol dir bei mir den Zug, denn ich hab noch 2 neue da! Das schaffst du doch, oder Angst vor dem Matsch morgen-aber du hast doch ne Wildsau , die liebt so was sicher


----------



## wolfi (1. Februar 2014)

Dank Jörgs Zügen kann ich schalten, merci. Also bin ich morgen mit dabei. Alles rollt und dreht sich, lediglich die Scheibe hinten schleift ein wenig da krumm. Der Vogel der mein Rad hatte, muss ein superspakko sein. So dermassen verbastelt... gewinde kaputt, falsche schrauben verbaut, alles superfest abgezogen...und so weiter...
Aber egal, Hauptsache ich habe das bike wieder.

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Februar 2014)

Wir würden uns morgen gerne zu zweit bei euch anschliessen.  
Wanderparkplatz Dornberger str. in Bielefeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (2. Februar 2014)

Ist richtig, hier der Google Link: http://goo.gl/maps/cXwXT
Bis gleich ! Wetter sieht ja bombig aus 

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2014)

Moin Dennis,klar könnt ihr!
An der Dornberger Str. direkt auf dem Johannisberg ist der Treff um 12 Uhr. Der Google Link dahin ist nen paar Seiten weiter vorn zu finden

Huch Wolfi war schneller. Aber das ändert sich gleich, bergauf

heut wird`s von oben hui , von unten pfui


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Huch Wolfi war schneller. Aber das ändert sich gleich, bergauf
> 
> heut wird`s von oben hui , von unten pfui



Gut , dann bleib ich bei ihm  
Aber mein Kumpel der ist flott, den kannst scheuchen ;-)


----------



## crossboss (2. Februar 2014)

wir bleiben sowieso beisammen und nehmen Rücksicht


----------



## PitchPro10 (2. Februar 2014)

Hi Wolfi, ist Dein gestohlenes Alutech wieder aufgetaucht? was machst Du dann mit Deinem Fanes in RAW? oder hatte ich das damals falsch verstanden? denke, dass ich bald auch mal wieder mit an Board bin...Thorsten


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2014)

PitchPro10 schrieb:


> Hi Wolfi, ist Dein gestohlenes Alutech wieder aufgetaucht? was machst Du dann mit Deinem Fanes in RAW? oder hatte ich das damals falsch verstanden? denke, dass ich bald auch mal wieder mit an Board bin...Thorsten



Das hab ich jetzt


----------



## wolfi (2. Februar 2014)

Hi Thorsten, jau... die Wildsau ist wieder da. Das Fanes hat (also den Rahmen), wie oben steht, Orkan jetzt. Ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen einen Sennes Rahmen 
Gruss, wolfi.

sent from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## PitchPro10 (3. Februar 2014)

nice, sieht gut aus. ich tendiere gerade zum Fanes 3.0 in Schwarz. Super bike. jemand Interesse an einem Specialized PitchPro von 2010 oder einem Specialized P.2 CrMo?


----------



## wolfi (3. Februar 2014)

thorsten,
überleg dir das!
du musst dann deinen nickname ändern....
in zb: fanes3.0-14 oder so...
(nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## PitchPro10 (3. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopolos (6. Februar 2014)

Jetzt das WE jmd in Bielefeld unterwegs?


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2014)

*!!!!!! Achtung wieder MTB KURS im FRÜHJAHR !!!!!!*


*<<<<<für Anfänger(innen ) sowie wenig fortgeschgrittene MTB ler(innen) die Ihre Fahrtechnikskills weiter verbessern möchten>>>>>>>*

*Link zum Landessportbund:	 >Kurs NR. 773 <

http://www.sportbund-kurse.de/index.php/kurse-outdoor/natursport/mountainbike

Demächst vom Landessportbund, mit fachkundiger Anleitung durch den MTB Guide Frank Schulte.*

*4 Termine,  MONTAG den 05.05.14 bis Montag den 26.05.14*

*Es geht vom Bielefelder Johannisberg in Richtung Halle, Werther und zurück auf Waldwegen.*

Frank oder ich geben gern auch weitere Auskünfte zum Kursangebot . Einfach PN oder direkt die Telefonnummer auf der Website des LSB nutzen!

Gruß Jogi


----------



## the_Shot (8. Februar 2014)

Morgen früh gegen zehn finden sich ein paar OWL'er an der Hasenkanzel ein. Wer möchte, der kann ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (8. Februar 2014)

..............wenn da, denn da............


----------



## -Kiwi- (8. Februar 2014)

@the_Shot:
Wer kommt denn alles?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (8. Februar 2014)

Wiehenrenner, Nicolaus, Surf, meine Wenigkeit und vll. noch ein paar andere...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (8. Februar 2014)

bin bikemäßig da raus, fahre morgen in den Schnee nach Winterberg


----------



## PitchPro10 (17. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen, hat jemand von Euch gestern zufällig einen GoPro Brustgurt im Oerlinghauser Wald gefunden? irgendwo zwischen A5/Lönsweg und T/Piperweg? danke im voraus...


----------



## tommi101 (18. Februar 2014)

Moin...
Ich bin zwar sicherlich erst am WE wieder bei uns im Wald unterwegs, werde aber die Augen offen halten. Freundliche Waldbesucher hängen sowas gefundenes dann auch gerne mal an einen Ast am Wegesrand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PitchPro10 (18. Februar 2014)

cool, danke


----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

_Nabend zusammen Ihr Männer und Frauen von Flake_

*Wie wärs mit gemeinsamer (Enduro)Tour ???* Wer hat auch Hummeln im Hintern und will mit raus?
*
Am Sonntag plane ich wieder mal ne Runde. Treff um 12 Uhr auf dem Johannisberg. Am Parkplatz direkt an der Dornberger Straße , wo der alte Kiosk fehlt. *

Aber wirklich ne gemütliche Enduro Klassik Runde Richtung Halle auf Trails usw., schredden, hopsen, quatschen und fachsimpeln.

Ach ja schwitzen natürlich inclusive

Bergab gerne flott und Bergauf halbwegs als Bike Gruppe zusammenbleiben, so dass jeder mitkommt und keiner tiereisch überfordert ist.


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Februar 2014)

Klingt gut!


----------



## wolfi (19. Februar 2014)

Schade, bin mit der brut beim hallentrial.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

Man könnte es ja jetzt auch noch auf Samstag verlegen , wann halt die meisen können. Andre kann glaun ich ja " immer wieder Sonntags"


----------



## wolfi (19. Februar 2014)

Samstag pflastere ich...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

ich habe noch Pflaster...................also falls Du welche brauchst


----------



## wolfi (19. Februar 2014)

Lol

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (19. Februar 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Klingt gut!


 he, he das fährt sich sogar gut


----------



## Xeleux (20. Februar 2014)

Also ich würde mich am Sonntag um 12 gerne anschließen...


----------



## poekelz (21. Februar 2014)

Ist morgen Nachmittag irgendjemand irgendwo im Wiehen (zwischen Green Lake und L´Egge unterwegs?


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2014)

Jau Xeleux mach das, gerne


Achtung, Achtung; <<<<<<<Noch ein exclusiver Wiehentipp>>>>>>>>>

Der _Nippel Börn _will vllt wohl morgen zu den Dinosspuren, Trail fräsen ,ich überlege gerade noch ob ichs morgen überhaupt den Hobel  aufgebaut kriege und den Trip genehmigt.


----------



## Sumsemann (21. Februar 2014)

Falls die Tour am So um 12h noch steht, dann bekunde ich mal Interesse.

Bin aber Sa auf einer Hochzeit und weiss daher nicht ob ich So wirklich in der Lage bin zu fahren. Würde aber So morgens dann hier kurz bescheid geben...


----------



## wolfi (21. Februar 2014)

Du weisst bescheid, sumse... nur die harten kommen in Garten!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lopolos (21. Februar 2014)

Wenns wetter halbwegs is, würde ich mich anschließen und meiner alten Heimat bielefeld einen Besuch abstatten. 

Kette rechts!


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2014)

,wer saufen kann, der kann auch strampeln, ok ich bin auch abends unterwegs, wir machen besser kein offenes Feuer am Sonntag in der Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (22. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> *
> Am Sonntag plane ich wieder mal ne Runde. Treff um 12 Uhr auf dem Johannisberg. Am Parkplatz direkt an der Dornberger Straße , wo der alte Kiosk fehlt. *



Ich nehme mal an, den Parkplatz kann man nicht verfehlen, oder?


----------



## crossboss (22. Februar 2014)

Yepp wir stehen dann da auch rum, obwohl ich jetzt garnicht so genau weis wievieleBike es denn werden aber egal , Hauptsache fahren


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2014)

Ich werde wohl ab 10 an der Kanzel sein. Will den Kirk mal richtig einstellen


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2014)

*Schaut ihr mal in die "OWL-Enduro-Cup" Gruppe.*

Dort geht es mit der Planung weiter.
Ich habe eine Abstimmung eröffnet.


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Februar 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl ab 10 an der Kanzel sein. Will den Kirk mal richtig einstellen


Ich bin heute Nachmittag auch auf Einstellungsfahrt.
Allerdings rund um LK. Wenn jemand mit möchte, immer zu.... 
Will mal sehen, ob die Lyrik Wartung was gebracht hat. Befürchte aber ein größeres Problem...


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Februar 2014)

Wir sind heute ab 13 Uhr auch im Lübbecker Wiehen unterwegs...

3 oder 4 Personen

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Februar 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Wir sind heute ab 13 Uhr auch im Lübbecker Wiehen unterwegs...
> 
> 3 oder 4 Personen
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.



Schicke dir meine Nummer als PN.
Ruf mal an, wenn ihr im Wald seid.


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Februar 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Schicke dir meine Nummer als PN.
> Ruf mal an, wenn ihr im Wald seid.



Die habe ich schon ;-D


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Februar 2014)

Wir fahren um 13 Uhr bei mir daheim los und sind Ca 13:30-13:40 oben am Wartturm. Von dort fahren wir dann bis zur Quelle usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2014)

ich dachte ihr habt am Sonntag keine Zeit zum Biken viel Spaß da drüben


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Februar 2014)

Ich mache mich um kurz nach 11 auf den Weg und bin dann um 12h am JoBerg...

Bis gleich


----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2014)

ich glauzbe heute kommen nicht so viele da hoch aber egal einfach bischen in die Sonne, bis später


----------



## Dennis32 (23. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich dachte ihr habt am Sonntag keine Zeit zum Biken viel Spaß da drüben


Zeit schon, aber nicht genug um die std Anfahrt mit einzubeziehen


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Februar 2014)

Bin schon wieder Zuhause, irgendwas ist mit meinen X0 Shifter, der hält die Gänge nicht richtig 

Hat genau für einen Runde gereicht


----------



## crossboss (23. Februar 2014)

War heute mit Nico und Matthias ne knackige, sonnige Runde durch schweres Geläuf unterwegs. Das hat auf der Runde ordentlich Körner gekostet.
Aber das Klein Am fährt sich wie ein ganz großes Enduro und geht bergab echt wie die Hölle. Den hinten knapperen Federweg zum Slayer habe ich nie gemerkt im Gegenteil. Ich gebe gern zu das 29 ich die 29 lange zu Unrecht geschmäht habe. Zumindest hat sich die Jahrelange Weiterentwicklung und lernen der INGs bezüglich Geometrien und Ausstattung rentiert. Ok ihr habts gemerkt , ich bin total angefixt und geflasht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopolos (23. Februar 2014)

@Jörg+Matthias: war eine wirklich gelungene Runde bei bestem Wetter und auf flowigen Trails. Allerdings haben auch durchaus viele Stockenten den ersten sonnigen Tag bei >10*C genutzt.  Die hohen Drops und ich werden aber woh mehr Freunde werden, dann lieber Race-Hobel . Wo bleibt eigentlich das Video von Jörgs gehopse?

So far, Kette rechts
Nico


----------



## Sumsemann (23. Februar 2014)

Das Video schicke ich Jörg per Mail (sofern er mir die gibt )

Hier erst mal ein Foto...


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Februar 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ich dachte ihr habt am Sonntag keine Zeit zum Biken viel Spaß da drüben


Zeitfenster von knapp 2 h!


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Februar 2014)

Jemand Interesse morgen von der Lutternschen Egge ausgehend das Wiehengebirge unsicher zu machen?
Gemütliche Trailrunde, wollte so gegen 12-13 Uhr los.....


----------



## crossboss (28. Februar 2014)

morgen leider nicht Dennis , aber Sonntag 12.30 Uhr im Deister wenn Du  Böcke und Zeit hadst Dennis, schon geil da !


----------



## Dennis32 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich weis das es da gut ist ;-)

Aber Sonntag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## crossboss (1. März 2014)

aus aktuellem Anlass nach vorn katapultiert, bitte weitersagen


*!!!!!! Achtung wieder MTB KURS im FRÜHJAHR !!!!!!*


*<<<<<für Anfänger(innen ) sowie wenig fortgeschgrittene MTB ler(innen) die Ihre Fahrtechnikskills weiter verbessern möchten>>>>>>>*

*Link zum Landessportbund: >Kurs NR. 773 <

http://www.sportbund-kurse.de/index.php/kurse-outdoor/natursport/mountainbike

Demächst vom Landessportbund, mit fachkundiger Anleitung durch den MTB Guide Frank Schulte.*

*4 Termine, MONTAG den 05.05.14 bis Montag den 26.05.14*

*Es geht vom Bielefelder Johannisberg in Richtung Halle, Werther und zurück auf Waldwegen.*

Frank oder ich geben gern auch weitere Auskünfte zum Kursangebot . Einfach PN oder direkt die Telefonnummer auf der Website des LSB nutzen!

Gruß Jogi
Zuletzt bearbeitet: 7. Februar 2014


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

*Enduro /MTB Trail Tour*

*Am Sonntag möchte ich wieder auf die Bielefelder Trails in Richtung DH Steinhagen .

Treff um 11 Uhr auf dem Johannisberg. Am Parkplatz direkt an der Dornberger Straße , wo der alte Kiosk fehlt. *


----------



## Dennis32 (4. März 2014)

Vielleicht versuche ich es am Sonntag nochmal... ;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (4. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> *Enduro /MTB Trail Tour*
> 
> *Am Sonntag möchte ich wieder auf die Bielefelder Trails in Richtung DH Steinhagen .
> 
> Treff um 11 Uhr auf dem Johannisberg. Am Parkplatz direkt an der Dornberger Straße , wo der alte Kiosk fehlt. *



Wie lange dauert die Tour denn so etwa?
(Stichwort Zeitfenster)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

deister-reloaded-thread siehe Änderungen


----------



## nippelspanner (4. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja gern noch weiterfahren............


Ja, nach Hause, und zwar mit Auto!


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)




----------



## Dennis32 (4. März 2014)

Also, ich bin am Sonntag mit 2-3 Kumpels dabei....


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

.


----------



## nippelspanner (4. März 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Also, ich bin am Sonntag mit 2-3 Kumpels dabei....


Hätte ja angeboten, dass ich dich mitnehme.
Aber 3-4 Leute....
Dat is dann doch´n bisken ville


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2014)

Moin und sorry Leute,ich cancel die Bielefelder Tour von meiner seite für diesen Sonntag, weil das Wetter super wird und ich lieber nochmal im Deister fahre.

siehe Deister-reloaded-fred


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2014)

Frühschicht am Sonntag: Treffen um 06.00 johannisberg, alter kiosk. Gemütliche Runde bis ca. halb neun.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2014)

Schmerzfrei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (7. März 2014)

Sonntags um sechs..  Respekt! So weit geht meine Liebe zum Radsport dann doch nicht. :-D


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2014)

und Wolfi, sei bitte leise im Wald, ich schlummere dann hoffendlich noch ein Paar Runden


----------



## PitchPro10 (7. März 2014)

sechs Uhr Wolfi? Chapeau, das ist mitten in der Nacht...


----------



## PitchPro10 (7. März 2014)

Oerlinghauser hier, die morgen Vormittag spontan Lust auf ne entspannte Trailrunde haben?


----------



## wolfi (8. März 2014)

Jetzt is mitten in der Nacht...
@ crossboss: soll ich anklingeln wenn ich nach Hause fahre?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2014)

ja bitte, mit Brötchen für unsin der Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (8. März 2014)

Jo, Brötchen nehme ich wohl auch


----------



## Dennis32 (11. März 2014)

Hallo Teuto Boy 's , wie sieht es am kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag mit der versprochenen geführten Wiehentour aus?


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2014)

Moin Dennis, alter Crosser,
Samstag wär geil Sonntag siehts bei mir schlecht aus, wegen Familie. Oder nächste Wo. So.!


----------



## Andlie (12. März 2014)

Wo wäre denn dann Start?
Wenn dann Samstag!


----------



## Sumsemann (12. März 2014)

Hat morgen Nachmittag jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Runde im Teuto?


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2014)

@Sumsi
 morgen is leider schlecht.



@all Freitagmorgen fahren Sascha und ich in den Bikepark Willi,  ab 9 Uhr gehts los.


----------



## Dennis32 (12. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Bikepark Willi



Ich will auch


----------



## Dennis32 (12. März 2014)

Andlie schrieb:


> Wo wäre denn dann Start?
> Wenn dann Samstag!




12 Uhr Jugendheim Lutternsche Egge. !?


----------



## nippelspanner (12. März 2014)

Mal sehen.
Glaube, ich bekomme gerade eine Erkältung...


----------



## Klangteppich (13. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, nach langer Pause, habe ich nun endlich das Mtb wieder entdeckt (wie mir das gefehlt hat). 
Beim biken im Teuto (außer Dh/Enduro) bin ich gern dabei. 
@Sumsemann: wann willst du morgen/heute fahren, Tour/Trail? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sumsemann (13. März 2014)

@Klangteppich 

Ich wollte Nachmittags los. Auf die genaue Zeit bin ich nicht festgelegt.
Es soll ne Mischung aus Tour und ein paar Trails werden.
Wenn du Konditionell dir 40-50km zutraust, dann können wir gern ne Zeit und Treffpunkt ausmachen.

LG
Matthias


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

Dennis, wo is dass denn?


----------



## Dennis32 (13. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Dennis, wo is dass denn?





http://goo.gl/maps/pLfj6


----------



## Klangteppich (13. März 2014)

@Sumsemann 

das klingt soweit super, 40 km bin ich die letzten Wochen öfters gefahren, wegen 10 km mehr.. sollte gehen  
Ich bin erst 14 Uhr zu Hause in Schildesche, vielleicht etwas früher. 
Wo wollen wir uns treffen, ich wohne ja fürn Teuto nicht sehr optimal 

lg
Alex 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sumsemann (13. März 2014)

Ab wann könntest du denn im Teuto sein? 14.30h / 15h...?

Treffpunkt Habichtshöhe??

Habe dir auch ne PN geschickt...


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> http://goo.gl/maps/pLfj6



Der Wetterbericht für SA/SO ist mal echt bescheiden bisher, hhmmm mal sehen


----------



## Dennis32 (13. März 2014)

Ich spiele gerne im Dreck. :juhuuu:


----------



## Sumsemann (13. März 2014)

War ne nette Trailrunde heute mit Alex!!!

Gerne wieder


----------



## Dennis32 (13. März 2014)

8-O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2014)

jetzt weis ich wenigstens wie man auf so viele punkte im winterpokal kommt ...


----------



## Dennis32 (13. März 2014)

Wir sind letztens 33 km und 1200Hm in 4,5 std gefahren, und dad fand ich schon hart!! Ich wäre bei eurer Tour gestorben!! :-D


----------



## the_Shot (13. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> @Sumsi
> morgen is leider schlecht.
> 
> 
> ...



Wegen der vielen Nachfragen, damit bin nicht ich gemeint


----------



## Klangteppich (13. März 2014)

.. frisch wieder auf dem Mtb mit gerade mal 140 km im Teuto & dann sowas.. 
Auf dem Sofa ist es jetzt echt gemütlich mit der Tour im Rücken. Es war echt super mir Matthias, geile Trails & guter Speed, top Wetter  
Gerne wieder (vielleicht 5km weniger) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sumsemann (13. März 2014)

Morgen geht es weiter 

Falls jemand Lust hat, den erstmal letzten Sonnentag, vernünftig zu Nutzen...

15.15h Parkplatz Eiserner Anton!!!


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

Sorry, ne Shoti bestimmt nicht
_Sascha der Feuerwehrmann und Phillip Marlowe_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (14. März 2014)

Sollten sich hier nicht min noch 3 Leute finden blase ich das morgen ab. Nicht das sich doch jemand verirrt und wundert das er allein dort steht... Habe noch reichlich anderes zu tun ;-)


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2014)

Dennis Du hast PN


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2014)

*Bisserl Enduro und Trails gefällig, so ganz ohne Lift???*

*Um 11 Uhr Johannisbergparkplatz * direkt an der* Dornberger Str. 
Trails und einige geile Abfahrten in Richtung Steinhagen Halle*.


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2014)

Bisher sind wir mit _wolfi _und _octane_ morgen schonmal 3 Mann


----------



## Dennis32 (16. März 2014)

Mir ist das Wetter zu mies, ich bleibe heute zu Hause.


----------



## lopolos (16. März 2014)

@crossboss : wie ist denn die Wetterlage bei euch, Jörg?


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

wdr sagt: heute bedeckt momentan nieselt es minimal wird bestimmt besser


----------



## Sumsemann (16. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...wird bestimmt besser



In die andere Richtung ist ja auch kein Spielraum mehr


----------



## lopolos (16. März 2014)

Trocken sieht anders aus...


----------



## Stubenkueken (16. März 2014)

Boa was für Mimosen seid ihr denn )) mir ist das wetter voll egal. Dreck und Matsch gehört ja wohl voll dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (16. März 2014)

So sieht das aus

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## lopolos (16. März 2014)

Fahre heute wohl auch noch eine Runde. Aber so muss ich nicht mit dem Auto nach Bielefeld gurken, die Open-Air-Dusche habe ich hier auch 

Happy dirty trails!


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

Wetter ist überbewertet.

Sooooooooooo Markus, Andre', Wolfi und ich sind aber just ne schöne kleine Modderrunde gefahren. Wenigstens blieb es von oben trocken

Bis auf die 2-3 Rippen also Alles gut! 
Gleich mal zum Krankenhaus , durchleuchten lassen


----------



## Dennis32 (16. März 2014)

Ui, hat der neue Bock dich abgeworfen?


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

So ähnlich, Kurve im DH Steinhagen war seifig vermatscht und dann ging die Kiste plötzlich seitlich ab,  den Lenker voll in die oberen Rippen gerammt , nahe Brustbein.


----------



## Dennis32 (16. März 2014)

Aaaaaahhh, klingt mies nach Schnappatmung und schmerzen...


----------



## Nico Laus (16. März 2014)

Oha, was haste angestellt? Gute Besserung!


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

Danke Dennis und Ron, ja schnappatmung passt leider ganz gut.

Jetzt ist es amtlich, laut Röntgenbild 3 Rippen angeknaxt und Brustbein geprellt.

Am Rad- Reverbstandrohr und Vorderrad etwas verbogen. Kam mir erst garnicht soo schlimm vor. Und bin dann mit den Jungs erst mal noch weiter gefahren

Muss jetzt etwas pausieren!


----------



## exto (16. März 2014)

Na dann Gute Nacht!

Schlafen ist mit angeknaxten Rippen immer das Schlimmste 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopolos (16. März 2014)

Alter Kaputtmacher. Flach atmen und geruhsame Nacht *hüstel 
Knochen wachsen von alleine wieder zusammen, Hauptsache das Rad ist ohne großen Aufwand instand zu setzen


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

"nota bene": Will garnicht jammern, wo gehobelt wird...........Ich liege jetzt gerade in der Hängematte, und rauch mir eine, gegen das Knirschen im Gebälk, so geht' s.


----------



## nippelspanner (16. März 2014)

Gummibärchen sollen gut sein für die Knochenerneuerung!


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

Ok wird gleich erledigt!


----------



## Sumsemann (16. März 2014)

Gummibärchen nur bei Gelenkproblemen...

Knochen brauchen Calcium, also Milch oder Käse 

Gute Bessereung Jörg...


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

Danke , danke bin ja ganz gerührt

Ich hatte gehofft das Hopfen und Weizen gut sind

Aber nicht das ihr gleich wieder an so was hier denkt

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/224809/betrunkener_Russe_versucht_Fahrrad_zu_fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 107octane (16. März 2014)

Holy shit! Beste Genesungswünsche an die Rippchen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. März 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2014)

@ Oktane aber das Carbonvom OR hat den Schaltgriffangriff echt super überstanden dank Lackschutzfolie denke ich. Besser als ich

Knochen wachsen ja nach, wenn man Sie lässt.

@all Danke für die Besserungswünsche!

Jetzt noch ne warme Milch mit Honig und dann gute Nacht Johnboy.....................


----------



## wolfi (17. März 2014)

moin jörg, ich habs gerade erst gelesen, mir aber auch schon fast gedacht gestern.
rippen tuen schice weh. erstmal alles gute auf diesem wege.
und da soll nochmal jemand sagen 29er lassen sich durch nichts, vor allem wurzeln, aus der ruhe bringen.
der das sagt, der kennt die gemeine angriffslustige steinhäger-wurzel noch nicht!!!!
da wir gerade beim thema steinhäger sind, schön von innen einreiben mit steinhäger hilft
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2014)

Moin Wölfel
Tja, es war ja eher die Matsche hinter der Wurzel, war an der Stelle wohl etwas zu fix unterwegs für Hans Dampf. Es liegt sicher immer am Material, wenn man versagt. 
_Steinhäger_ ist natürlich die solide Therapie der Stunde. ich habe nur Bedenken, dass später der trockene Fachtext, den ich gerade bearbeite, etwas zu emotional ausfällt


----------



## PitchPro10 (17. März 2014)

Ouch, die Rippen, gute Besserung. als ich vor einem Jahr mit Euch gefahren bin, waren es auch drei nach dem Sturz in Steinhagen. 3 Monate Pause, und dann gleich auf der ersten Tour danach dank Platten noch mal die gleichen hinterher. also besser kurieren und dann angreifen... TJ


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2014)

danke Pitch - etwas besser heute- aber Sport ist net- eher wie ne Schnecke bewegen


----------



## kris. (17. März 2014)

"Der Touren-Verabrede-Thread"


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2014)

moin,
am sonntag plane ich wieder eine frühschicht
treffen ist um kurz vor sechs auf dem johannisberg (ehemaliger kiosk).
gestartet wird pünktlich um sechs (funzel nicht vergessen!)
und dann fahren wir schön in den beginnenden morgen.
dauer ca. 2-3h. das tempo ist gemächlich (ich kann nicht schneller )
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (20. März 2014)

Klingt verlockend doch ich werde wohl gesundheitbedingt wieder locker mit dem Renner auf der Strasse fahren, wenn ich durchpusten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (22. März 2014)

Ich fahr gleich mal in Richtung Schopketal und zum Tönsberg ein paar schöne Abfahrts und Auffahrts Trails ganz locker weil noch etwas lädiert

*11 Uhr ab Parkplatz Habichthöhe *


----------



## nippelspanner (22. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> ...ganz locker weil noch etwas lädiert*. *


Sei froh, Du darfst wenigstens auf´s Bike.
Ich habe komplettes Sportverbot vom Doc.


----------



## wolfi (22. März 2014)

Moin, ich muss leider die frühschicht für morgen ansagen. Gruss, wolfi.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (22. März 2014)

Hey Björn ,was issen los Junge, das Alter?

SchadeWolfi ich dachte Du bringst mir diesmal Brötchen vorbei

War heut doch noch  ne stramme Runde , weil gut ging und gutes Wetterchen war. Am Schluß hat ich 72 km und 1789hm zusammengerockt.
Mein Schwager und ich auch,waren total alle hinterher, trotz Kaffee und Kuchen auf dem Rückweg vom _Hermännchen_. 
Man haben die die DH  Strecken umgebaut-total Wahnsinntg.


----------



## Dennis32 (23. März 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Am Schluß hat ich 72 km und 1789hm



Tippfehler???


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2014)

stimmt muss ja *hatte* heissen , danke Dennis


----------



## Dennis32 (23. März 2014)

Chapeau, guter Konter.....


----------



## crossboss (26. März 2014)

Moin Mädels,
Woe Wetter soll ja super fürs Biken werden! 

An diesem* Sonntag *frönen einige hier daher wieder dem _fröhlichen* OWL-Touren-Endurismus*_, geplant mit ca. 1000 hm und 30-35 km, soweit möglich, auf Trails, neben den Hauptwegen. So sollte das jeder schaffen können.

Als gemeinsamen Startpunkt schlage ich jetzt mal *kurz vor 11.UHR, *sammeln auf dem* Wander Parkplatz *an der* Habichtshöhe, Ristrorante Allegro vor!  *Anfahrt über Bodelschwinghstraße!

Tönberg Trails u.DH, Schopketalspielplatz DH, u. auch für mich ganz neue, spannede Abfahrts  Trails sind ebenfalls mit eingeplant. Pause könnte man im Kaffe OErlinghausen machen, falls erwünscht. Aber Ihr wollt ja sicher wie immer, Alle nur das Eine, ballern

Wer von ausserhalb Bieledorfs mitkommen mag , kann hier leicht den Startpunkt finden.

Googledingens hier:

https://maps.google.de/maps?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&oe=utf-8&q=habichtshöhe restaurant&ie=UTF-8&ei=TKAyU-aiDvLA7AaEioDgDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ

*Noch Fragen? 

Denn los gehts normal recht pünktlich um 11 Uhr!*

Gruss Jogi 

_PS: Achsoooo
Wer will, kann auch schon um 10.00 UHR vom Bikepark UNi Bi, neben der Universitätsstraße, an S-Bahnstation, Rote Fussgängerbrücke, mit mir früher starten. Dh. 1 Stunde auf Trails usw zum Starpunkt Habichthöhe _


----------



## lopolos (26. März 2014)

Mhhh, schade. Samstag kann ich nicht. Falls sich Sonntag jemand (zusätzlich) findet, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (26. März 2014)

*kleine Änderung:* 
*
Ich muss für mich die Radtour wegen Familien-Geburtagsfeier doch auf auf Sonntag 11 Uhr wie oben beschrieben verlegen*


----------



## Nico Laus (26. März 2014)

Ohoh, fast den Geburtstag der Holden vergessen. 

Also ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour. Kann aber noch nicht fest zusagen.


----------



## crossboss (27. März 2014)

lopolos schrieb:


> Mhhh, schade. Samstag kann ich nicht. Falls sich Sonntag jemand (zusätzlich) findet, bin ich dabei!



Dann ist jetzt doch Sonntag dein Tag Nico, komm gern rüber in die alte schöne Heimat

Ich muss auch Sonntag um *15 uhr zurück sein *wegen Family. Aber ich habe insgesamt 5 stunden ,das sollte wohl genügen.


----------



## lopolos (28. März 2014)

Ist fest eingeplant, Jörg! Passt übrigens, ich bin ab 15:00 auf nem Geburtstag in Bielefeld. 

11:00 an der Habichtshöhe!


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Prima Nico, (du hast auch PN)
damit sind wir bisher 4 nach den Zusagen. Vllt kriegen wir ja fast nen  kleine OWL Tour Truppe zusammen. Soviel wie neulich im Deister ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Da hab ich ich mir  etwas verwundert die Augen gerieben, bezüglich Andrang (und die wenigen Ausfälle)


----------



## lopolos (28. März 2014)

Yeeha! Und das bei dem Wetter, ein Träumchen!!! Knapp 20 Leute im Deister war cool, aber die "Liegezeiten" sind dann doch gewaltig lang... Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2014)

Macht ihr jetzt Sonntag Deister?

Wenn ich morgen meinen Bock zusammen bekommen dann würde ich mich wohl dranhängen.

Wann und wo treffen?


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

Nabend Orkan, wen meinst Du denn jetzt von uns?Wir sprachen von der deistertour vor knapp 4 Wochen.....war auch sehtr geil, aber fast schon zu voll nach meinem Aufruf mit der großen Werbetrommel

Wir fahren Sonntag um 11 Uhr Endurotour rüber ins zwielichtige Grenzlippe, im Schopketal dann  bisserl DH und Tönsberg DH  noch einige nette Trail usw.Ssteht aber weiter obenausführlicher berschrieben 
Samstag kann ich diemal nicht......
Morgen geh ich mit  Bettina und Yannik, Kajak und Bootsausrüstung, fürn Sommer testen.


----------



## Surfjunk (28. März 2014)

Oh da hab ich wohl nur überflogen. 

Also keiner am Sonntag im Deister, richtig?

Jörg, ich versuche meine nHobel morgen früh aufzubauen da wir ab Mittag besuch bekommen. 
Sieh dann zu das ich am Sonntag dabei bin auf deiner Tour. 

Ihr braucht ja noch einen der den Schnitt runterzieht


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2014)

na denn Kinder ins Bett, Dame küssen, ab in den Keller,  Bierchen auf und ab die Post


----------



## Surfjunk (30. März 2014)

Bike steht. Bekomme das aber zeitlich nicht hin. Mir fehlt irgendwie eine Stunde . Gehe hier nachher bei uns eine runde biken.


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2014)

die Stunde haben wir heute beim biken locker wieder aufgeholt


----------



## AndyBar (9. April 2014)

Moin! startet am Wochenende irgendwo ne Tour? Gerne am Sonntag. Wenn ja, Wo?
Gruß Andy


----------



## brain072 (25. April 2014)

Moin, ist irgendwas geplant am We? Samstag evtl. Deister?


----------



## wolfi (30. April 2014)

Moin, hat jemand bock auf eine frühschicht morgen? Treffen um sechs auf dem Johannisberg.
Gruss, wolfi.

Edit: drei Stunden trails fahren. Kein hm oder km kloppen!

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2014)

War eben schon 3 Stunden mit 2 Kumpels biken Gewitterneigung im Nacken incl.

Wer kommt denn noch alles ausser Dir? Muss mal schauen, ob ich früh wach werde. Bin gleich noch etwas feiern und chillen. Wär echt mal ne Maßnahme. Ich sag mal wenn da,  denn da wenn recht is. Du lässt dich hoffentlich nicht durch Faulpelze wie mich ausbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (30. April 2014)

Ey Wolfi, biste nicht in Hannover auf dem Käfertreffen?


----------



## wolfi (30. April 2014)

Hi Jörg, wenn es morgen früh nicht regnet, fahre ich.
Hi Thomas, maikäfertreffen ist mir zu gross. Macht nicht unbedingt spass...

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Flying_Elvis (30. April 2014)

Ich fahre auch nur hin weil ich ein paar Teile brauche, dort ist die Chance am größten  das passende zu bekommen.


----------



## Andlie (6. Mai 2014)

Jemand Zeit und Lust am 24./25. Mai eine Zwei-Tages Tour von Dortmund über Hattingen (Übernachtung + CL-Finale gucken)nach Duisburg zu machen? Der sog. Ruhrpottcross hat eine Gesamtlänge von ca. 130 km / 3200 hm!
Strecke ist mir Hardtail fahrbar, Fully macht mehr Spaß! 
Bisher sind wir nur zu zweit!

Infos unter:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...gen-infos-roadbook-und-gps-daten.256033.2.htm

Tourplan:
1. Tag: Samstag
Start um 10 Uhr am Bielefelder Hbf, dann mit Zug nach Dortmund, ca. 65 km, 1200 hm radeln nach Hattingen, Übernachtung dort, CL-Finale gucken

2. Tag: Sonntag
Hattingen - Duisburg, ca. 65 km 1100 hm, Nachmittags mit Zug zurück nach Bielefeld.

Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## exto (18. Mai 2014)

Jemand kurzfristig Lust auf Bergkirchen - Porta und zurück heute Nachmittag?

Ich denke, ich komme so zwischen 13:30 und 14:00 h am Friedhof in Bergkirchen vorbei (Richtung Liebesweg)


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Mai 2014)

@exto: Bin ab 13:30 in BK.


----------



## exto (18. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Mai 2014)

Wir starten um 13 in Luttern... 
Luttern - Bergkirchen -  Porta -  Luttern


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Mai 2014)

Können uns ja in BK zusammentun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. Mai 2014)




----------



## balder (21. Mai 2014)

Hey moin hat Morgen jemand lust nen bissl mit im schopke zufahren


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2014)

schöne Gruss von der _Wildsau_..........................


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2014)

_wir fahren heute doch hier an der Uni............._


----------



## Rafterman86 (9. Juni 2014)

Hey Jungs @Freesoul und ich wollten heute nachmittag ab 16 Uhr nochn paar Stündchen an der hasenkanzel ballern. Noch wer zeit und Lust? @Surfjunk @Kiwi @the_Shot @kris. etc?


----------



## kris. (9. Juni 2014)

sorry, baller-verbot wg urlaub 
nächstes mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. Juni 2014)

Hey.
Jetzt erst gesehen.
Sitze schon bei Weizen am Pool.
Das wird heute nix mehr


----------



## the_Shot (9. Juni 2014)

Sry, bin grad aus Winterberg zurück.


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

diesen Freitagnachmittag fahren wir mal wider zur _Hasenkanzel_ spielen.............wahrscheinlich dann nochmal am So in den _Deister_ ab Pass um 11 Uhr


----------



## Ehrenfeld (11. Juni 2014)

HK war ne gute Matschschlacht vorgestern. Aber evtl sind @Rafterman86 und ich am FR auch da?


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> HK war ne gute Matschschlacht vorgestern. Aber evtl sind @Rafterman86 und ich am FR auch da?



Gestern im Bielefelder Wald war es auch eher sehr moorig, die Karre ist nu eh dreckig. Egal, komme mit meinem Sohn zum Spielen. Der Spielt auch gern im Dreck......


----------



## Ehrenfeld (17. Juni 2014)

Wir sind morgen in Winterberg.

Vielleicht trifft man ja jemanden


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Juli 2014)

Hier ist es ja still geworden! 
Sommerloch? 

Wer ist denn auch mal in Lübbecke unterwegs? 
die Feierabendrunden sind allein doch etwas öde ...


----------



## nippelspanner (2. Juli 2014)

Du hast doch meine Handy Nummer.
Da geht auch kurzfristig öfters noch was.
Musst dich nur melden.


----------



## Dennis32 (2. Juli 2014)

Super,  mache ich!


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Juli 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Hier ist es ja still geworden!
> Sommerloch?
> 
> Wer ist denn auch mal in Lübbecke unterwegs?
> die Feierabendrunden sind allein doch etwas öde ...





nippelspanner schrieb:


> Du hast doch meine Handy Nummer.
> Da geht auch kurzfristig öfters noch was.
> Musst dich nur melden.





nippelspanner schrieb:


> Du hast doch meine Handy Nummer.
> Da geht auch kurzfristig öfters noch was.
> Musst dich nur melden.




Ihr Muschis, ich fahre wegen meinen blöden Job extra nach Bozen um mal Trails zu sehen.
Dabei ist das gut doch auch so nah.

Dennis. Schick mir mal deine Nummer.
Björn, hast du endlich mal ein Smartphones damit du whats app benutzen kannst!

Dan Gruopen wir uns und bekommen auch was hin.

Mal generell, sollte wir hier in OWL Bereich nicht eine WA Gruppe machen zwecks Absprache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (2. Juli 2014)

Nr ist da!  
Du armer,  zum Trails fahren nach bozen,  ich habe richtig Mitleid


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Juli 2014)

Björn kennt das Problem. 
Der hat mich damit angesteckt.


----------



## poekelz (3. Juli 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mal generell, sollte wir hier in OWL Bereich nicht eine WA Gruppe machen zwecks Absprache?



Die gab es (zumindest in Ansätzen) schon mal, aber nach zwei oder dreimal verabreden ist das dann wieder eingeschlafen....sei dem gibt es die Gruppe "Lastminute-Biking Wiehen um Lübbecke" bei FB von Jens.


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Juli 2014)

Nicht jeder ist bei fuc*ing Facebook ;-) 
Whats app finde ich besser...


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Juli 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Du armer,  zum Trails fahren nach bozen,  ich habe richtig Mitleid


Allerdings!
Das ist ja wohl Klagen 
auf hohem Niveau!


----------



## crossboss (3. Juli 2014)

wird auch mal wieder Zeit für nen gemeinsamen Ausritt durch die _Deisterei_, womöglich ist das gar noch etwas näher als Bozen


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Juli 2014)

Hi.
Ich habe eine WA-Gruppe. Endurosport MTB.
Sind 13 Biker aus dem Umkreis 'drin.
@poekelz:
Hatte dich eingeladen. Bist gleich wieder raus.

Wer von hier rein möchte, möge mir bitte seine Nummer per PN schicken.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## poekelz (4. Juli 2014)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @poekelz:
> Hatte dich eingeladen. Bist gleich wieder raus.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



OK, wußte ich nicht, dass DU das bist  - schick mal bitte noch einmal.


----------



## crossboss (4. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (5. Juli 2014)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine feine Enduro Runde? 
Ob in Lk oder Bergkirchen ist mir egal...  Ich könnte um 17uhr starten...


----------



## crossboss (12. Juli 2014)

*Sonntagvormittag *endlich mal wieder *MTB Runde, mit reichlich Trails *( neumodische Endurorunde)

ab Bielefeld _*Johannisberg*_, Parkplatz an der >*Dornberger Str.
Treff* um _*11 Uhr*_ ......wer Böcke hat, einfach dort hinkommen oder gern auch unter PN anmelden


----------



## criscross (12. Juli 2014)

die Bikelounge startet mal wieder an der Habichtshöhe.

http://www.bikelounge.de/treff.html


----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (14. Juli 2014)

vom Jo-Berg aus gings dann gestern mit Axel/Bikelounge weiter- nette gemischte Gruppe wars


----------



## Andlie (7. August 2014)

Ist diesen Sonntag 10.8 auch etwas geplant ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattin (23. August 2014)

Hallo,
weiß jemand was von TransTeuto 2014? Fährt jemand? Wann und Wo (7 Uhr Hörstel?)?
http://www.transteuto.de/pages/overview.html
Gruß
M.


----------



## bitbucket (4. September 2014)

Ich fahre kommenden Freitag (05.09.14) nach Willingen. Falls jemand mitkommen möchte ... bitte PM an mich. Leider habe ich keinen Platz für ein weiteres Bike im Wagen. Von daher wäre entweder mit getrennten PKW's fahren oder Bike leihen angesagt.


----------



## Nico Laus (19. September 2014)

Hat hier jemand Lust auf eine entspannte Sonntags-Tour rund um die Hasenkanzel Trails? Schreibt doch einfach mal, um welche Uhrzeit es euch passen würde.


----------



## crossboss (19. September 2014)

Yo, sach ich mal. Wenn das Wetter passen würde ,was zur Zeit leider noch noch etwas fragwürdig ist , so gegen 11-12 Uhr,-)  ?????!!!!!

PS: ich habe mir soeben erst nen richtig nassen A.......abgeholt, im Wald.  Immerhin war es ja warmer Matsch ;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (19. September 2014)

Regenklamotten anziehen und rauf aufs Bike. Nach den ersten 50m ist der Regen vergessen. 
Außerdem, nichts schult die Fahrtechnik besser als nasse Trails. Danny Hart zeigt wie's geht: 






Sonntag 11.30Uhr klingt gut.


----------



## crossboss (20. September 2014)

Dannis spurstabil wie auf Schienen-Wahnsinn

Sorry Ron, bei mir wird das morgen mit der Kanzel leider  nix, da ich nen Familienevent verschwitzt habe, wo ich dringend hin muß.

Bin eben aber nochmal 3 Stunden um die den BI-Sender Richtung Steinhagen geschlittert. Ich brauch auch endlich mal echte _Schlammreifen_. Meine  _Mountainking_ 2,4 und _Hansdampf_  sind im Modder schnell am Ende.

Wenn wir noch nen Ersatztermin  dafür finden würden,  wär echt schön,-)

Deistertour, wie im Frühjahr, mit reger Beteiligung wäre auch mal wieder geil;-)


----------



## crossboss (24. September 2014)

Heuteabend, Mittwoch 18 Uhr gehts mit einigen Leuten von der _Siebenhügeltuppe _auf ne kleine Feierabendrunde bis 1,5 -2 Stunden . Wird ne Lockere Trailrunde. Da das Lokal _Siebenhügel_ gerade dicht gemacht wurde, Abfahrt diesmal ab 1. Parkplatz Dornberger Str./am Johannisberg, direkt bei der Baustelle;-) Wer Lust, hat kann sich anschliessen!


----------



## Nico Laus (24. September 2014)

Wäre gerne dabei, muss aber arbeiten. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## crossboss (24. September 2014)

Danke hatten wir , waraber ne lockere Runde unterm Regenhimmel...... blieb aber trocken,-)


----------



## wolfi (24. September 2014)

Oh, hat angie jetzt doch die Segel gestrichen? Das tut mir leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (25. September 2014)

Yo ging Ihr total mies, seitdem Günter von uns ging.....Alles zuviel, für Sie allein. Wir hatten im Frühjahr für Günters Beerdigung fast 400 € aus der _Siebenhügelgruppe_ gespendet. Wir Alle vermissen  Angie und Günteher da oben. Angie behält immerhin Ihren Garten in der Anlage. Möglich, daß wir nächste Saison einfach unser _Apreś Bike_ bei Ihr im Garten feiern, wenn Sie vorher nach Absprache einkauft und gut kühlt;-)


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2014)

Samstagmorgen _späte_ _Frühschicht_ / frühe Spätschicht,-)

am Johannisberg 10.30 Uhr Start
am Parkplatz Dornberger Straße/Baustelle,  auf ne mehrstündige MTB Tour, mit Trails + vllt paar DHs;-)


----------



## Nico Laus (26. September 2014)

Komme vielleicht mit. Das entscheide ich dann morgen früh.  Schick mir bitte mal deine Nr. Ich melde mich, wenn ich dabei bin.


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2014)

Hi Ron, ja komm gern mit, paar Trails rocken....
Hast PN,-)
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hey ho,  ich fahre am Sonntag nach Winterberg,  will wer mit? 
Habe noch Platz


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Oktober 2014)

Hätte Lust!


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Oktober 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand in Porta? Ich möchte mir da mal die Trails anschauen.


----------



## kris. (3. Oktober 2014)

Also entscheiden musst du dich schon


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Oktober 2014)

Darf ich nicht an beiden Tagen Fahrrad fahren, Schatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (3. Oktober 2014)

Nö


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Oktober 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hätte Lust!


Na dann... 

Ich fahre Sonntag morgen um
7:15 - 7:30  in Lübbecke los.

Wir sind zu 2, aber ein 3 Rad plus Fahrer bekommen wir sicher auch noch in den Touran..


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi Dennis, wir können uns in WiBe treffen. Wann willst du dort auflaufen und wo Parks du?


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Oktober 2014)

Gerne,  ich fahre um halb acht los,  bin also so gegen halb zehn dort,  wo ich parke weiß ich nicht,  bin Neuling.. 

Nehme gerne einen Tipp entgegen!


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Oktober 2014)

Die Parkplätze direkt am Hang sind kostenpflichtig. Ergattert man einen Platz ganz oben, hat man es zum Lift am nächsten. Gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Bikepark gibt es einen kostenlosen Schotterparkplatz. Der ist halt etwas weiter weg vom Lift.


----------



## Stubenkueken (4. Oktober 2014)

Sind morgen auch zu dritt dort. Haben vor 2 Wochen am Hang nix gezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (17. Oktober 2014)

Starte Sonntag ab Lübbecke zu einer Tour Richtung Bad Essen / Dino-Spuren.
Ein paar nette Trails (u. a. grüner See) sind auch dabei.
Treff- und Zeitpunkt noch verhandelbar.
Wer hat Bock/Zeit?


----------



## Dennis32 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hätte Interesse... 
Wie sieht es aus mit km und hm?  Bin noch nicht wieder in Topform :-/


----------



## nippelspanner (17. Oktober 2014)

Ca. 35 km / 800 hm


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Oktober 2014)

Melde Interesse an!


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Oktober 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Melde Interesse an!


Sehr gut! Dann sagen wir doch einfach mal: 11.00 Uhr Parkplatz Barre's Brauereimuseum.
@Dennis32 : Willst Du um 10:30 bei mir vorbei kommen?


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Oktober 2014)

Evtl auch interessant für euch ??


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Oktober 2014)

[QUOTE="Dennis32, post: 12398970, member: 27245
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Evtl auch interessant für euch ??[/QUOTE]

Bloß nicht! Am Ende bestelle ich noch so'n Ding...!


----------



## kris. (18. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Dennis32 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin morgen dabei Nippel ,  treffen uns dann um 10:30 bei dir.


----------



## nippelspanner (18. Oktober 2014)

Suppa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch Kaffee und Kuchen dabei damit euch beim warten nicht langweilig wird


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2014)

Schade dass wir uns verpasst haben. War um 11.03Uhr am Parkplatz. Habe noch 25min gewartet und bin dann auf eigene Faust los. Der Wartturmtrail ist mal fein!


----------



## wolfi (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute ebenfalls das erste mal in der ecke unterwegs. Mit der alutech/icb2 Truppe. Sehr schöne tour mit echt tollen trails. Basti hat uns perfekt durch den wiehen geführt.


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Oktober 2014)

So ein Mist,  schade Ron! 
Der Wartturm Trail ist allererste sahne 

Ich wollte mich auch erst der Alutech Truppe anschließen.... 

Hast eins Probe gefahren wolfi?


----------



## crossboss (19. Oktober 2014)

leider zu spät, bin heute Mittag direkt von der Heimfahrt aus Italien, in Oerlinghausen aus dem Auto, aufs Bike,  zurück bis Bielefeld. War einafch zu schön, zum Autofahren. 
Das Alutech Probefahren wa sicher geil, oder?!


----------



## wolfi (19. Oktober 2014)

Ne, ich will mich nicht in Versuchung bringen. Und alle icbs hatten die bremsen falsch rum. Also vorne links. Und das endet nie gut für mich.


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Oktober 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schade dass wir uns verpasst haben. War um 11.03Uhr am Parkplatz. Habe noch 25min gewartet und bin dann auf eigene Faust los. Der Wartturmtrail ist mal fein!


Mist!
Weil von dir aber keine eindeutige Meldung kam, haben wir auch nicht das sonst übliche "akademische Viertelstündchen" gewartet.
Das nächste Mal einfach "komme" bzw. "komme nicht" schreiben.
Wir holen die Tour aber noch einmal nach!


----------



## crossboss (20. Oktober 2014)

und dann komm ich auch endlich mal wieder rüber, zum Bolzen ,-)


----------



## nippelspanner (20. Oktober 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> und dann komm ich auch endlich mal wieder rüber, zum Bolzen ,-)


Nee, lass uns mal lieber beim Biken leiben, im Fußball bin ich völlig talentfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (20. Oktober 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Mist!
> Weil von dir aber keine eindeutige Meldung kam, haben wir auch nicht das sonst übliche "akademische Viertelstündchen" gewartet.
> Das nächste Mal einfach "komme" bzw. "komme nicht" schreiben.
> Wir holen die Tour aber noch einmal nach!


Gerne. Ist eine schöne Gegend.


----------



## crossboss (20. Oktober 2014)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Nee, lass uns mal lieber beim Biken leiben, im Fußball bin ich völlig talentfrei!


ach schade, ja  wieder nur biken,-)


----------



## crossboss (24. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Dennis32 (24. Oktober 2014)

Schade,  morgen kann ich nicht... 

Habe mit dem Teutoburger ja auch noch eine Rechnung offen  ;-)


----------



## crossboss (24. Oktober 2014)

schade Dennis, jetzt wo die Räder halten. Das kriegen wir aber auch noch hin. Erst aber bei Dir drüben.


----------



## Dennis32 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich übe immer fleißig  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (25. Oktober 2014)

Muss heute auch arbeiten.
Der Teuto sieht mich in diesem Jahr aber noch.


----------



## crossboss (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja prima, wie wäre es mit nächstem Samstag,-)


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Oktober 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ja prima, wie wäre es mit nächstem Samstag,-)


Könnte man drüber nachdenken. (Trockenheit von oben vorausgesetzt)
Quasi als Mojo-Abschiedstour...


----------



## crossboss (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja ok;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Oktober 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Verkaufsabsichten?


Jupp!


----------



## crossboss (28. Oktober 2014)

Das ist aber hart für das Vögelchen;-)
Was bitteschön gibts denn Neues dafür?


----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2014)

SB5c?


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Oktober 2014)

kris. schrieb:


> SB5c?


Nö, das gibt´s ja nicht als E-Bike.


----------



## kris. (28. Oktober 2014)

stimmt, da musst du auf das ICB 3 warten


----------



## crossboss (28. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brain072 (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin, jetzt mal was zum Thema. Es ist für Samstag 01.11.2014... geplant eine Entspannte Tour von Altenbeken nach Bielefeld zu machen, alte Herren kein Racing kein Enduro also Waldautobahn. Der Plan sieht vor ab ca. 8.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Herford mit der Wildwest Bahn nach Altenbeken und dort einsteigen auf das weiße H und weiter. Genaue Abfahrtszeiten haben wir noch nicht geklärt, sind also noch etwas Flexibel... JEMAND INTERESSE?????


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2014)

Yeah Brain, bin wohl dabei;-) Noch Paar geile DHs mit rein.......

Habe gerade mal für Abfahrt ab Bielefeld HBF geschaut mit *Eurobahn*.

Es ginge gemütlicher *ab Bielefeld*  mit * "Der Leineweber "(RE 82) Bielefeld - Altenbeken 8.50 Uhr auch los. Ist dann 9.46 Uhr in Altenbeeken*. Kurze Fahrzeit, nur *57 Min*. Fährt aber auch sonst stündlich. Frühstücken mit Klön im Zug.

oder

Mit_* Ostwestfalen-Bahn (RB 72) Herford - Paderborn *_braucht etwas länger_*, 1.19 Std.
z. 8.09 Uhr ab Bielefeld - Herford 8.33 Uhr-Altenbbeken 9.28 Uhr. Stündlich!*_


hier stehen die Alternativen.

http://www.vvowl.de/pdf/vvowl_fahrplan2008.pdf


----------



## brain072 (30. Oktober 2014)

@crossboss
Zeiten und Abfahrts-Ort muß ich klären, sind doch ein paar Herforder mit dabei. DH keine alles CC und Touren Fahrer. Sorry.
Gebe hier Bescheid.


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2014)

Yo kein Thema- die Herforder können jeweils zu den Bielefeldern zusteigen;-)
Abfahrt am _Velmerstot_ kommt ja zwangsläufig den Rest sieht man dann.

Die evtl.  Nord-OWL Interessenten könnten auch gut in Herford einsteigen. Von Richtung Wiehen-Minden kommt man gut mit dem Zug oder Auto hin.


----------



## brain072 (31. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen, so der Zeitplan steht, es wird die RB 72 8.09 Uhr ab Bielefeld. Es wurde der Zug gewählt weil für einige Mitstreiter die Tour nicht in Bielefeld endet sondern noch weiter geht bis nach hause. Es ist ja auch geplant noch Pausen zu machen und es wird ab 17.00 Uhr auch Dunkel. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit den zeiten leben.


----------



## crossboss (31. Oktober 2014)

bin 0800 dort,-)

wer jetzt sonst noch Ambitionen hat weis ich nicht


----------



## brain072 (31. Oktober 2014)

OK. Ich steige in HF dazu, ist näher für mich, dort wird eh ja der Zug gewechselt. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## criscross (31. Oktober 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> bin 0800 dort,-)
> 
> wer jetzt sonst noch Ambitionen hat weis ich nicht


bin noch am überlegen......ist ja ne recht sportliche Startzeit.....


----------



## Andlie (31. Oktober 2014)

Da haben scheinbar noch mehr Leute den gleichen Plan für morgen! 

Wir starten morgen um 9.45 Uhr in Altenbeken, Zug also *Bielefeld - Altenbeken 8.50 Uhr gehts los!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (31. Oktober 2014)

Andlie schrieb:


> Da haben scheinbar noch mehr Leute den gleichen Plan für morgen!
> 
> Wir starten morgen um 9.45 Uhr in Altenbeken, Zug also *Bielefeld - Altenbeken 8.50 Uhr gehts los!*



die eindeutig bessere Startzeit


----------



## crossboss (4. November 2014)

.


----------



## Sonne310 (5. November 2014)

Fuck, hab das mit Altenbeken zu spät gelesen...


----------



## crossboss (6. November 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2014)

gelöscht alt


----------



## crossboss (21. November 2014)

*So Sonntag 11 Uhr , am Nienstetter Pass ist nu eingeloggt,-)*
Wetter soll ja amtlich halbwegs frühlingshaft und  trocken bei 13 Grad werden. 
Wer mag, ist herzlich geladen!

Teilnehmerliste bisher;
*+Platzwart/Dago
+seine Liebste
+Crossboss
+Dennis ?
+Björn
+ 2 Kumpels
+Brain?*

*Hier mal ein Vid. zu Einstimmung....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2014)

Starte am Samstagvormittag um 11 Uhr, ab Johannisbergparkplatz, Dornberger Str. Auf ne n  Endurotour sagen wir paar Trails ballern;-)
Hauptrichtung Funkturm-Bibertrail usw. .......Bei von oben trockenem Wetter;-)
Jemand dabei? Jeder, der mag, ist natürlich willkommen
Gruß jörg


----------



## vocke1 (2. Dezember 2014)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, bei von oben trockenem Wetter;-)


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2014)

Teilnehmer bisher: 6 

_+"Yety"-vocke1
+Banjamin
+Fabio
+DER_Platzwart /Dago
+Aktions Andreas
+"Ich"_


aktuelle Wettervorhersage für Samstag:   um 12.25 Uhr Mi.

http://www.wetteronline.de/wetter/bielefeld


----------



## der_platzwart (3. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen. Dabei 
Lg Dago


----------



## wolfi (3. Dezember 2014)

.... und ich werde arbeiten


----------



## crossboss (3. Dezember 2014)

Moin Wolfi, mein Freund, Du hast aber auf jeden mein Mitgefühl ,-)


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2014)

Der nette Mensch vom Federgabelservice in Rosenheim hat in seinem Tran ganz vergessen, meine Gabel zurückzuschicken, habe eben mit denen Telefoniert.
Volldeppen, danke
Ich habe für morgen wieder, wie schon letztes Woe nen hardcore Tourenrad  mit Schutzblechen und  Lampen, mit dem ich wiedermal die allerschönsten Stellen auslassen muß..............
............komme aber trotzdem und mach das beste draus,-)


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Der nette Mensch vom Federgabelservice in Rosenheim hat in seinem Tran ganz vergessen, meine Gabel zurückzuschicken, habe eben mit denen Telefoniert.
> Volldeppen, danke
> Ich habe für morgen wieder, wie schon letztes Woe nen hardcore Tourenrad  mit Schutzblechen und  Lampen, mit dem ich wiedermal die allerschönsten Stellen auslassen muß..............
> ............komme aber trotzdem und mach das beste draus,-)



ich hätte da noch eine fast neue 150er Fox mit Fokushima Beschichtung  im Angebot....


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2014)

150er Fox mit Fokushima Beschichtung, der war gut ;-) (_Fukushima_)

Wenn ich Glück habe, ruft mich morgen früh um 8 Uhr der Leiter von DHL an, ob ich mir morgens selbst das Paket früher persönlich abholen kann,-) Ist zwar nervig aber dann habe ich wenigsten nen richtiges Rad.
Und dann fahr ich mal hinten die dicke  _Mainsteamwaldfräse_


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> Und dann fahr ich mal hinten die dicke  _Mainsteamwaldfräse_



die fahr ich momentan auch ....


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2014)

im Deister war unser hannoveranischer  Mitfaher mit  new NN  der Schnellste. Aber das vermutlich , hätte er auch mit jedem Gummi geschafft,-)


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2014)

morgen sind es wohl min. "7" - "8"..............bis denne,-)


----------



## Dennis32 (5. Dezember 2014)

Das macht der auch mit nem 2 kg dh Gummi :-D


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2014)

vllt aber nur bergab:-D


----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2014)

da _DHL_ und _Verdi_ Gesternabend die Arbeit wegen bundesweiten Betriebsversammlungen aussetzte, kann ich heute nicht fahren.....................keine Federgabel,-)
Ich hoffe einer von Euch Jungs kann mich als Guido da oben vertreten. Bis zum nächsten Termin hoffentlich.
Wünsche einen schönen Nikolaustag + 2. Advent


----------



## vocke1 (6. Dezember 2014)

Schade!
Nimm halt den Hardcore Tourer.


----------



## criscross (6. Dezember 2014)

war ne prima Tour heute, 
nette Leute, angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit, schöne Trails,
was will man mehr 


ps. schaade das nicht alle am Start waren.....
vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## der_platzwart (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja, war wirklich sehr nett heute. Und ich habe endlich wieder einen unbezwungenen Endgegner da draußen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2014)

freut mich,-)

Bin dann noch um 14.45 Uhr los in ne kleinen Nightride hinein,-)

Auch schön, wenn der Wald sooo leer ist...............




Maxxis, vom Grip her .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freddy und mir wurde dann aber doch irgendwann kalt und brauchten ne Mütze


----------



## vocke1 (6. Dezember 2014)

Klasse mit der Mütze!

Nett war die Runde und Tour, inkl. Schrauberpausen, Sprünge etc.

Immer gerne wieder!!!


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja mein Freddy hab ich lieb

Ja und ich will auch wieder!!!

Ist schon bitter, wenn man was organisiert und dann blöderweise nicht kommen kann...........

Wer ausser Euch 3 oben war denn sonst noch da?
Es kann auch gerne einer von Euch Mädels hier nen passenden. gemeinsamen Termin eruieren;-)

Samstag um 11 Uhr hat allerdings schon ne gewisse Tradition!!!


----------



## vocke1 (7. Dezember 2014)

war heut im Schöpketal.
Wieder neue Lines, recht Laub frei - TOP!
Wäre vielleicht nen nettes Ziel.
Samstag/ Sonntag 11Uhr treffen ist auch immer ne gute Zeit.


----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2014)

Yo, auch nen guter Vorschlag, wollen wir 11 Uhr Habichtshöhe als Treff ausmachen? Samstag wär bei mir günstiger da ich Sonntag nen Familientreffen anstehen habe. Sonntag könnte aber dennoch bis 14 30 Uhr. Samstag, bis die Wölfe heulen;-)


----------



## vocke1 (7. Dezember 2014)

Dann lassen wir doch am Samstag ab 11Uhr, HaHö die Wölfe Knurren.
Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2014)

gern, wir müssen dann auch mal sehen wie Wetterchen wird..........


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2014)

sieht für Sonntag bisher aber am besten aus;-)

http://www.wetteronline.de/wettertrend/bielefeld


----------



## der_platzwart (9. Dezember 2014)

Aus dem Wetterbericht 4 bis 5 Tag im voraus eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit lesen? Ist Ok. Aber glauben? Da könntest du auch die Glasmurmeln aus deiner Kindheit befragen oder den PH-Wert von Ameisenpisse bewerten  Meine Prognose: 20 %, wovon auch immer ;-)


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja ich weis, aber ich frag gleich mal meine Murmeln..........passt aber meist bei Wetteronline;-) Schaun mer mol, kannst Du beide Tage  Dago?


----------



## der_platzwart (9. Dezember 2014)

Jau, kann an beiden Tagen. Am Sonntag könnte auch der Kollege Restalkohol dabei sein


----------



## crossboss (9. Dezember 2014)

........... man muß sich das eben mit einplanen. Aber nur nicht auf die Piste göbeln;-)


----------



## der_platzwart (12. Dezember 2014)

Ein grüner Helm hat es in die Auswahl des Bildes des Tages geschafft. Wenn du mal mit dem Besitzer eines berühmten Helms durch den Wald ballern willst: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool und das richtige Bild voten 

Ansonsten wie sieht es aus mit Schöpktetal? Trockener ist es doch wirklich am Sonntag.


----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2014)

@ Platzwart 

Starfoto des Tages-----Geil Alter, das bist ja Du,-) Hast nen Style-Sternchen verdient

Und wie ich schon mal erwähnte, ist Sonntag ist laut _Orakel_ deutlich besser _vorhergesagt_, passte mal wieder bei *wetteronlne* aber _*Togal*_;-)

Also sagen wir doch gleichmal* .........ja,-)
*


----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2014)

*Am Sonntag, 3 Advent:  Biketreff

11 Uhr, Habichtshöhe  für alle Schmutzfinken ,* die in Richtung  *Schopketal DH, Trails usw. *mitfahren möchten,-)


----------



## wolfi (12. Dezember 2014)

Top! Die watte quillt!
Evtl bin ich als bewährter btemsklotz mit dabei.

edit: ui, wurstfinger!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2014)

Yoa, is denn heit' scho Weihnachten..................Wolfi, ich werd verrückt ........Du machst mich sooo glücklich;-)


----------



## wolfi (12. Dezember 2014)

Lol..... das sagt meine Frau auch immer


----------



## crossboss (13. Dezember 2014)

morgen  .......

_Platzwart , vocke1, Andie,  2 Jungens vom Fratzenbuch, Daniel, Ich_.........


----------



## Andlie (13. Dezember 2014)

dann bin ich Nr. 7!


----------



## wolfi (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin raus. 
Fette Erkältung


----------



## crossboss (13. Dezember 2014)

Eben beim Vorbeifahren an Deinem Wohnzimmer, sahste aber noch recht putzmunter aus Wolfi...............,-)


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Dezember 2014)

:-D


----------



## Dennis32 (14. Dezember 2014)

Was für ein Volumen wird die Runde haben??  Würde vielleicht auch noch kommen.


----------



## vocke1 (14. Dezember 2014)

Volumen? Ca. 7 Leute/ 30km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (14. Dezember 2014)

Km und hm waren gemeint.
30 km sind mir to much heute. 
Viel Spaß euch


----------



## criscross (14. Dezember 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Km und hm waren gemeint.
> 30 km sind mir to much heute.
> Viel Spaß euch



für weniger km lohnt sich doch die lange Anreise nicht


----------



## der_platzwart (14. Dezember 2014)

Das war wieder eine nette Runde heute. Gestartet sind wir zu elft (wie immer) um elf (wie immer). Bei dem Fotoshooting hatten wir schon 2 Verluste zu beklagen


----------



## crossboss (14. Dezember 2014)

Yo war wieder Klasse, bis zum nächsten Mal,-) 
 .....................
Dennis hätte das bischen aber locker geschafft.........................waren nur _Tiefenmeter_ im Modder;-)


----------



## vocke1 (19. Dezember 2014)

...mal was am Rande, wen es interessiert...
Heute Abend im TV:
20.15 NDR
Die Nordstory - Deisterstreifzüge, 60min.

Vielleicht is ja was nettes dabei....


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Dezember 2014)

Danke für den Tip, haette sonst vergessen aufzunehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_MTB (20. Dezember 2014)




----------



## crossboss (20. Dezember 2014)

Wir fahren heute und morgen im Winterberger Neuschnee. Hoffentlich..................,-)


----------



## criscross (20. Dezember 2014)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Starte heute (Sa., 20.12.2014) um 11.00 Uhr an der Hahö.



leider zuspät gesehen.....

vielleicht fahren wir ja morgen noch eine kleine Trail Tour.....
oder sollte ich besser sagen ....Schlammpaddel Tour ...nach dem ganzen Regen....


----------



## Olaf_MTB (21. Dezember 2014)




----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2014)

Gestern und heute 10 cm Neuschnee, am Kahlen Asten,-)


----------



## Olaf_MTB (25. Dezember 2014)




----------



## crossboss (25. Dezember 2014)

Wie siehts aus ..........morgen Freitag, 26.12., mit fröhlichem Christmas Ride ab Johannisberg 11 Uhr ,in  Richtung Steinhagen,  schön weihnachtlich ,-) Jemand Lust?


----------



## der_platzwart (25. Dezember 2014)

Oh ja, ich bin dabei. Energie hab ich jetzt auf den Rippen


----------



## crossboss (25. Dezember 2014)

jetzt sogar im dünnen Schnee, wie schön!


----------



## djmanny9125 (26. Dezember 2014)

:- )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (26. Dezember 2014)

Yo, war ne schöne, dreckige 5. Mann Runde


----------



## Olaf_MTB (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2014)

ICH..........bin am So. dabei  !


----------



## crossboss (27. Dezember 2014)

Falls wir's durch den vielen Schnee dahin schaffen,-)


----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2014)

dann komm ich mit dem Schneemobil


----------



## der_platzwart (27. Dezember 2014)

Mir wurde für Sonntag allerwärmstens und mit ordentlich Nachdruck nen Gruppenfrühstück mit anschließendem Spaziergang  vorgeschlagen. Wenn mir ne friedenswahrende Ausrede einfällt, bin ich dabei. Tendenz grad eher nicht :-(
VG Dago


----------



## wolfi (27. Dezember 2014)

Hihihi.....dann geht's dir wie mir.


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Dezember 2014)

Überall das gleiche....   

Immer diese Verpflichtungen


----------



## cauw (27. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich gerne anschließen am Sonntag.  Wo ist die habichtshöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_platzwart (27. Dezember 2014)

Das ist nen Restaurant am Waldesrand Nähe Hermannsweg. Schau mal bei Bing oder ner anderen Suchmaschine


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2014)

ich versuche gleich mal pünktlich  an der Hahö zu sein , kann paar Minuten später sein ,bei dem vielen Schnee.......................nee verpennt,-)


----------



## agadir (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
der RTB Borchen veranstaltet am 31.12. eine kleine Ausfahrt:
„Zur letzten *MTB-Tour in 2014 *laden wir alle MTB-Freunde am Silvestervormittag zu einer lockeren Runde über ca. 40 km ein. Start ist um 9:30 Uhr auf dem Rathausplatz in Kirchborchen.
Mit diesem Link kann man sich die geplante Strecke herunter laden. : http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xuupftmzqbflpwje
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## der_platzwart (29. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen,
ich würde gerne Silverster noch ne Jahresabschlußfahrt machen. Start ca 12 Uhr. Auf 11 könnte ich mich auch einlassen. Würde gerne Richtung Steinhagen, dann wäre Treffpunkt Johannesbergparkplatz. Andere Seite wäre aber auch gut, dann ab Habitchshöhe. Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus? Irgendwelche Präferenzen?
VG Dago


----------



## vocke1 (29. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich die Wahl habe: 11.00 HaHö...


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2014)

11.00 Joberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (30. Dezember 2014)

Bin raus, mein Hund stirbt jetzt schon tausend Tode - miese Böllerei!
Darum auf diesem Weg an alle die es verdient haben:
Einen guten Rutsch, ein frohes neues mit hunderten von gemeinsamen Trail-km wünsche ich!


----------



## Olaf_MTB (30. Dezember 2014)




----------



## der_platzwart (30. Dezember 2014)

Dann wird es wohl Johannesbergparkplatz um 11 Uhr. Widerspruch?


----------



## crossboss (30. Dezember 2014)

Wir sind paar Tage Skifahren über den Jahreswewchsel,-)
Guten Rusch!!!
Freue mich auf neue knackige Touren mit Euch;-)


----------



## der_platzwart (31. Dezember 2014)

Das war noch einmal ein herrlicher Matschtag heute. Gut Rutschen konnten wir schon mal üben ;-)
Kommt alle gut Rein ins Neue Jahr, bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (3. Januar 2015)




----------



## criscross (3. Januar 2015)

bin dabei....wenns von oben trocken ist


----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2015)

Nabend, ich würd doch schon lieber um 11 Uhr am Johannisberg starten,-) Wie gesagt, wenn es nicht von oben kotzt......


----------



## vocke1 (3. Januar 2015)

Bin auch bei der HaHö dabei.


----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2015)

bei mir wird es morgen echt knapp mit der Anreise zur Hahö, weil weiter, muß denn mal sehen ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_platzwart (3. Januar 2015)

Moinsen, ich würde sogar bei gutem Wetter mitkommen  Und mir wäre Johannesberg auch lieber ...
Dago


----------



## der_platzwart (4. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen. Wie kommen wir denn jetzt wegen dem Treffpunkt zusammen?


----------



## der_platzwart (4. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre jetzt zur Hahö rüber ...


----------



## crossboss (9. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## bennZ37 (9. Januar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> .



warum nur?


----------



## der_platzwart (10. Januar 2015)

Irgendwie hatte ich hier heute was von Nordic Walking in Gummistiefeln gelesen. Schade, ist wohl abgesagt  Mein Ironidetektor hatte mich aber auch schon vorgewarnt ;-)


----------



## Deleted 175627 (10. Januar 2015)

versteh ich nicht.hab gummistiefel aufgezogen und hinten zum buddeln.bockt & los gehts.


----------



## crossboss (10. Januar 2015)

sieht schon wieder nach Alternativesport aus......


----------



## Olaf_MTB (14. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. Januar 2015)

Moinsen Olaf, ich habe Lust und werde auch fahren, wenn es von oben schön wird;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Januar 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Flowige Trails, S0 bis S1, ca. 4 h 40 km 600 hm.



DAS nenne ich mal eine exakte Tourenbeschreibung. 
Leider habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (16. Januar 2015)

moin olaf.ich fahre heute und sonnatg.?morgen hilter.aber euch eine schöne tour.


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2015)

Gut, denn für S0-S1, kurzgesagt Waldwege, reicht mein Winora Straßenfahrrad aus;-)


----------



## nippelspanner (16. Januar 2015)

Ach so! Hatte angenommen,das heißt “nur mit ausgefeilter Trailtechnik fahrbar.“
Also 2 Meter Drops ins Flat, Hinterrad versetzen, etc...


----------



## der_platzwart (16. Januar 2015)

Hmmm ... hab jetzt wg widriger Umstände seit knapp 2 Wochen auf keinem Stollenrad mehr gesessen, hab mir aber jeden Abend ohne Ende MTB- und Fahrtechnik Videos reingezogen. Mir ist jetzt eher nach 2 Meter Drops ins Flat und Hinterrad versetzen. Ich schaue mal, was ich mache. Vielleicht ist mir Gesellschaft aber doch wichtiger ...
dDago


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2015)

Olaf hat es vorgeschlagen,man kommt wohl aber unweigerlich m Schopketal vorbei ........alles drin.....alle 2 Meter Drops..lutschen....beim Hinterrad versetzen ......usw.......,-)


----------



## Deleted 175627 (16. Januar 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Ach so! Hatte angenommen,das heißt “nur mit ausgefeilter Trailtechnik fahrbar.“
> Also 2 Meter Drops ins Flat, Hinterrad versetzen, etc...



super idee.bin heute die grosse gefahren und würde mich über ein viedeo freuen.warte gespannt auf hinterrad versetzen im modderflat.


----------



## der_platzwart (16. Januar 2015)

So, komme grad ausgetobt aus dem Wald. So kann ich mich morgen auf S0 S1 einlassen. Bin dabei.
dD


----------



## crossboss (16. Januar 2015)

warst Du erfolgreich auf der Jagt nach Opferdrops


----------



## snuf (17. Januar 2015)

Wie kommt man den am besten von der Habichtshöhe zum Schopketal?


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2015)

snuf schrieb:


> Wie kommt man den am besten von der Habichtshöhe zum Schopketal?



auf dem ' H ' wie Hermansweg


----------



## snuf (17. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> auf dem ' H ' wie Hermansweg


Dachte ich mir heute Morgen auch und bin irgendwie abgekommen und Waldfriedhof Sennestadt rausgekommen 

Orientierung = 0 

Die eine Abfahrt nach dem Eisernen Anton sah einfach zu verlockend aus ... um sie stehen zu lassen


----------



## criscross (17. Januar 2015)

snuf schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir heute Morgen auch und bin irgendwie abgekommen und Waldfriedhof Sennestadt rausgekommen
> 
> Orientierung = 0



na ja.....warst ja na dran 

wärst du heute um 11.00h an der Hahö gewesen,
hätten wir dich mitgenommen......

war ne schöne ruhige Tour heute mit neuen Trails


----------



## snuf (17. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> na ja.....warst ja na dran
> 
> wärst du heute um 11.00h an der Hahö gewesen,
> hätten wir dich mitgenommen......
> ...



War schon leider um 9.00 da und bin dann auch durch nach Detmold gefahren und erst Später wieder das Auto abgeholt


----------



## Nico Laus (17. Januar 2015)

Wer ist denn morgen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (17. Januar 2015)

Sogar der Winora-Trekking-Pilot hat es geschafft,-) Stefan wir sind zum Schluß durchgeballert bis Haus _Salem_, deshalb kamen wir nicht mehr runter zur Hahö, sorry,-)
LG Jörg


----------



## crossboss (17. Januar 2015)

wenn ich den neuen Bock noch fahrbereit kriege , kann aber erst ab 14 U


----------



## der_platzwart (18. Januar 2015)

Ich werde am Sonntag ca. 11 Uhr losfahren Richtung Steinhagen. Stehen noch Verabredungstelefonate aus, kann morgen früh noch genau Eckdaten raushauen.

Das Winora Treckingrad hat sich trotz Schutzblechen, Klingel und Slicks überraschend gut geschlagen heute. Schappo


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2015)

Danke und Ihr aber auch....
.....verkaufe jetzt auch doch alle anderen Poserbikes, ist echt nen Scheißgefühl, auf's Marketing reingefallen zu sein,-)

Da sind ja supergeile *Ausstattungsdetails,* zum Überleben im *Outback* dran.

*Schutzbleche *klappern schön rytmisch wie Buschtrommeln und halten Raubtiere fern. Außerdem bleibt das Kaminholz auf dem *Gepäckträger* immer prima trocken und sauber .
Außerdem ist es natürlich der Halter für das *Rücklicht*, klar soweit?
*Dynamo *Trainingswiderstand für dicke Schenkel 
*Klingel * bimmelt immerschön mit, wenn der Untergrund ernster wird und hält mich auch im DH wach und auf Kurs


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Januar 2015)

Scheint ja wieder gut gewesen zu sein  :-D


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2015)

Kann man so sagen, lockeres Kaffe und Kuchentempo für uns alte Männer


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Januar 2015)

Das glaube ich wiederum nicht ;-)


----------



## crossboss (18. Januar 2015)

wir hatten Bernard (70 Lenze ) dabei, deshalb 11 km/h als Durchschnitt,-)


----------



## Dennis32 (18. Januar 2015)

Chapeau!
Viel mehr schaffe ich alleine mit "Wohlfühltempo" auch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (18. Januar 2015)

war ne angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit, viel wichtiger aber: 100% Spaß!!!


----------



## crossboss (19. Januar 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Chapeau!
> Viel mehr schaffe ich alleine mit "Wohlfühltempo" auch nicht....



raff Dich mal auf und komm einfach mit


----------



## Dennis32 (19. Januar 2015)

Gerne,  habe aber im Moment ziemlich viel für die Schule zu tun.... 

Wetter ist auch Dreck.....

Jaja, ich weiß,  alles ausreden.
;-)


----------



## crossboss (19. Januar 2015)

Pflicht kommt vor Vergnügen , ich weis ist shit....trainiere schonmal fürn Deister, wenn Du Zeit hast. Wir wollen los, sobald es möglich und Wttertechnisch sinnvoll ist;-)


----------



## snuf (19. Januar 2015)

Wann werden die Trails in Brilon eröffnet?


----------



## vocke1 (19. Januar 2015)

ei gugge mol doa:
https://www.neueroeffnung.info/in/brilon/trail-ground-brilon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_MTB (21. Januar 2015)




----------



## crossboss (21. Januar 2015)

Möchte an diesem  Samsteg wieder ne Trailrunde mit DH ab dem Johannisberparkplatz fahren, wenn Wetter gut, 11 Uhr Start angedacht,-)
Samstag soll der Boden noch fest und nicht so matschig sein, könnte nachmittags sogar etwas schneien, sagt _wetteronline_! Sonntag wird es leider wieder tauen bei + 3 Grad


----------



## der_platzwart (22. Januar 2015)

Gerne dabei am Samstag, aber es soll schon Vormittags mit dem scheiss Schnee losgehen. Daumen drücken, dass die Zeit noch reicht vor der weißen 'Pracht'. Ich werde zusätzlich morgen (Freitag) ab ca 15:30 Richtung Werther aufbrechen mit Lampe im Rucksack.


----------



## crossboss (23. Januar 2015)

ach der schnne ist doch geil spar noch paar Körner für morgen und dir viel Spaß,-) 
vllt fahr ich auch noch ne kleene Runde.....aber wohl erst später. Sohn kommt um 3 erst aus der Schule. bis morgen um 11!


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Januar 2015)

Werde wohl dabei sein.


----------



## criscross (23. Januar 2015)

wenns schneit, komm ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## nippelspanner (23. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> wenns schneit, komm ich auf jeden Fall


Dann wird das ja ein On-One-Treffen.


----------



## crossboss (23. Januar 2015)

dann darf aber nur 1er kommen


----------



## Olaf_MTB (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## der_platzwart (24. Januar 2015)

Habe heute mit dem Knie an ner Wurzel gebremst. Außer nem fetten Rindenabplatzer gabs auch ne ordenlichen Hautablederung, außerdem bewegt es sich grad nicht rund. Werde ich mich morgen früh wohl schmerzfrei spritzen lassen für ne kleine Tour ;-) Warum lässt man eigentlich die Knieschoner zu Hause verstauben? Bei Eis im Wald? Kleiner Tipp ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djmanny9125 (24. Januar 2015)

:- )


----------



## vocke1 (24. Januar 2015)

sorry, bin heut raus - die Bandscheiben...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (24. Januar 2015)

moin.mir zu früh am sonntag.gruss george


----------



## der_platzwart (24. Januar 2015)

Moinsen. Mein Knie sagt: bleib zu Hause. Bin also mindestens heute schon mal raus. Außerdem fängt es grad an zu schneien und ich habe kein Fatty ;-)
Viele Grüße Dago


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2015)

der_platzwart schrieb:


> Moinsen. Mein Knie sagt: bleib zu Hause. Bin also mindestens heute schon mal raus. Außerdem fängt es grad an zu schneien und ich habe kein Fatty ;-)
> Viele Grüße Dago



dann mal schnelle Genesung !

ich werde noch bis Mittag warten, mir ist der Schnee noch nicht hoch genug fürs Fatty


----------



## wolfi (24. Januar 2015)

Also gleich auf die alm, dago?


----------



## der_platzwart (24. Januar 2015)

Jepp, werde gleich rüber humpeln  Du kommst doch auch, oder?


----------



## wolfi (24. Januar 2015)

Da ich aber meine drei Kinder im Schlepptau habe werden wir uns sitzplätze gönnen


----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2015)

Tach Jungs,
komme gerade von ner netten kleinen Schneetour mit _Nippelspanner_ zurück. Leider waren wir nur zu 2 unterwegs. Man kann recht gut fahren bei oben bis zu 4-5 cm,-) Wozu braucht man da nen Fatty frage ich mich.....,-) Gibt aber einige gefährlich glatte Eisplatten und Wurzeln unter dem Schnne ,also Obacht am Trail!!!
Probleme machte nach über 2,5 Stunden eher die verkühlten Füsse. Gleich estmal rodeln mit Family , denn das muss man ja ausnutzen.

Dago und Matthias sag ich mal , gute Besserung, Jungs.

Morgen gehts aber auf jeden zum Skifahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (24. Januar 2015)

Danke Dir, versuch mich zu bessern.
Viel Spaß im Schnee wünsch ich!


----------



## crossboss (24. Januar 2015)

viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Olaf_MTB (25. Januar 2015)




----------



## der_umberto (25. Januar 2015)

Moinsen!  ... ich würde mich gerne auch noch mit einklinken. .. bin aber nen viertel stündchen später da ....


----------



## der_umberto (25. Januar 2015)

Ups.. zu spät gelesen. .. fahrt ihr am johannesberg vorbei und gabelt mich um viertel nach da auf? Oder liegt das garnich auf der stecke?


----------



## Olaf_MTB (30. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_platzwart (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir letztes Wochenende neue Mäntel bestellt, leider noch nicht da :-( Mit meinem Slick hinten komm ich bei dem Schnee keinen Meter voran. Schade, bestimmt sehr schön grad im Wald.


----------



## criscross (30. Januar 2015)

der_platzwart schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztes Wochenende neue Mäntel bestellt, leider noch nicht da :-( Mit meinem Slick hinten komm ich bei dem Schnee keinen Meter voran. Schade, bestimmt sehr schön grad im Wald.



dann komm doch mit deinem Freerider mit...


----------



## Stubenkueken (31. Januar 2015)

Wir starten morgen gegen 10.20 ab 2schlingen Parkplatz, wer Lust hat darf sich gerne anschließen


----------



## crossboss (31. Januar 2015)

......sind morgen Skifahren, Euch  viel Spaß beim Tiefschneefahren;-)


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2015)

Vorschlag für morgen Samstag.

statt Radeln mit kalten Mauken mal alternativen Wintersport auf Carvingski.

Jemand Lust morgen anstatt Rad, mal etwas Carven zu gehen. Wir machen das morgen in Bruchhausen /Sternrodt.
Anfahrt ohne Stau von Bi knapp  100 km / ca. 1 Stunde. Ist längste Narturskipiste in NRW. Derzeit 58 cm Powder. Schöne und für Mittelgebirge relt. lange  Piste. Würde sagen, S0 -S2; Schnelle Schlepplifte ohne Wartezeiten. Tageskarte 20 Tacken.  8.30-17 U

http://www.sternrodt-skilift.de/panorama.php


----------



## der_platzwart (6. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich ne gute Idee. Ich wäre mit nem Board mitgekommen. Aber wie ich mich kenne, hätte ich im Laufe eines wilden Tages meinen mühsam am Knie angezüchteten Schorf verloren. Gerne beim nächsten mal.

Was ist denn mit denen, die gerne ne Runde aufs Rad wollen? Start um 11 Uhr. Von wo und wohin?

Viele Grüße
dD


----------



## crossboss (6. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## der_platzwart (6. Februar 2015)

Hab mich auf 11 Uhr morgen am Funkturm verabredet. Kleine Runde Richtung Steinhagen. Ist noch Platz im Wald für Mitfahrer.
LG dD


----------



## bennZ37 (6. Februar 2015)

der_platzwart schrieb:


> Hab mich auf 11 Uhr morgen am Funkturm verabredet. Kleine Runde Richtung Steinhagen. Ist noch Platz im Wald für Mitfahrer.
> LG dD



wir starten um 10 in bielefeld city in richtung steinhagen. vielleicht faehrt man sich ja uebern weg.


----------



## rudi-ritzel (9. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand schonmal an einer Tour von der Bike Lounge teilgenommen? Die starten ab der Habichtshöhe. Kenne aber weder Leute noch Gebiet. Habe aber auh keine Lust Meine Runden dieses Jahr ganz alleine zu drehen. 


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_platzwart (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

kurzeHoseWetter am Wochenende. Heute (Freitag) Nachmittag versuche ich um 15 Uhr für ne kurze Runde rauszukommen. Richtung Steinhagen oder Bethel. Jemand kurzfristig dabei?

Samstag gerne wieder im großen Kreis. Macht doch mal Vorschläge. Start um 11 Uhr?

Sonntag soll das Wetter auch gut werden und meine Reaktion auf das grottige Auswärtsspiel der Arminia in Köln letzte Woche kann nur sein, trotzig das Heimspiel zu schwänzen und gute Zeit auf dem Bike zu verbringen  

VG dD


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2015)

Wir waren heute schon fleissig genug im Homeoffice.

!4 Ur Jo-Berg steht....mit Dago und mir.
Wer Zeit und Bock auf etwas Gelände hat, kann sich uns gern anschliesen.


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2015)

morgen würd ich gern mal in den Wiehen rüber oder zur Hasenkanzel....wir planen noch....


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Februar 2015)

Sag hier Bescheid wenn ihr in den wiehen fahrt


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (13. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## criscross (13. Februar 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Starte Samstag um 11.00 Uhr an der Habichtshöhe.



ich dann auch


----------



## der_platzwart (14. Februar 2015)

Ich teste am Samstag um 13 Uhr nen Alutech. Für Sonntag würde ich noch gerne was ausmachen 
LG dD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (14. Februar 2015)

bin am So um 11 an der HaHö verabredet, wer Lust hat...


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## -Kiwi- (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo. 
Morgen 1330 Treffen am Kaiserhof/Porta. 
Dann Richtung Krause Buche. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2015)

Mist......Porta hätt ich echt Böcke ......habe mit heute aber blöd die Knie verletzt.....weil ich unten ohne fuhr


----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch nen eispack auf dem Knie. ...


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2015)

ja das ist eben unser alter Wolfi, früher gingen wir mit nem gebrochenen Bein noch in die Disse..............,-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (14. Februar 2015)

Hahaha
Da hast du recht.


----------



## Dennis32 (14. Februar 2015)

Und was lernen wir daraus? 

Niemals ohne Schutz


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2015)

.....aber sischer ,-) Gut das ich nen Verbandkasten dabei hatte.......ging aber dann einigermassen, sind  dann noch gemütliche 2 Stunden Tour gefahren.  Solange man es bewegt......geht es


----------



## der_platzwart (15. Februar 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> .....aber sischer ,-) .......ging aber dann einigermassen, sind  dann noch gemütliche 2 Stunden Tour gefahren.  Solange man es bewegt......geht es


In der Sonne stehen und alle Biker aufsammeln, die vorbei kommen, ist aber nicht gemütlich fahren sondern gemütlich quatschen ;-)


----------



## crossboss (15. Februar 2015)

der_platzwart schrieb:


> In der Sonne stehen und alle Biker aufsammeln, die vorbei kommen, ist aber nicht gemütlich fahren sondern gemütlich quatschen ;-)



erst gemütlich quatschen ....und ...danach noch 2 Stunden gemütlich beim biken quatschen


----------



## der_platzwart (20. Februar 2015)

Moinsen.
Wie siehts denn aus morgen? Spontan ne Runde drehen, wenn das Wetter nicht zu gruselig ist? Morgen (Samstag) früh den Thread hier beobachten ... Vielleicht wirds ja was.
Bis denne,
dD


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2015)

Mal schaun und erstmal Frühstücken;-) Habe ja ein Winterrad und Regenzeug


----------



## der_platzwart (21. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte heute Langschläfertag  Regensachen von gestern sind wieder trocken. Mein frühester Termin heute wäre 12 ...


----------



## vocke1 (21. Februar 2015)

Bin raus heut, euch viel Spaß!


----------



## der_platzwart (21. Februar 2015)

Ich werde um 12 Uhr für ne fixe Runde Richtung Steinhagen starten. Dann schaff ich es noch, um 14 Uhr vor der Glotze zu schauen, was die Arminia bei den Stuttgarter Kickern veranstaltet. Will jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2015)

Oh spät geschaut ..schaffe ich wohl nicht rechtzeitig aber fahr auch gleich los man sieht sich ,-)


----------



## crossboss (21. Februar 2015)

Dago, ......gut daß das heute doch noch geklappt hat;-)


----------



## der_umberto (21. Februar 2015)

Servus Junges!  .... Gibt's für morgen schon Planungen, wo man sich mit einklinken könnte?


----------



## der_platzwart (22. Februar 2015)

Heute wäre mal wieder Richtung Habichtshöhe dran. Könnte mich aber auch auf Johannesberg einlassen. Früheste Startzeit Hahö 12:30, Johannesber 12:15. Wer hat Zeit und Lust?


----------



## der_umberto (22. Februar 2015)

Hört sich eigentlich super an! ..... ich bin doch leider nicht dabei -Grippe
Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## fabi.e (26. Februar 2015)

Moinsen, 

heute noch jemand für ne spontane Feierabendrunde um 17 Uhr zu haben? Starte vom Siggi aus...


Gruß
Fabian


----------



## Maaarcl (27. Februar 2015)

Moin,
ist morgen jemand am Kaiser Wilhelm unterwegs? Muss drigend das neue Bike einweihen .
Würde so gegen Mittag in Minden losfahren.


----------



## Korfi (27. Februar 2015)

Moin Maarcl, bin morgen mit Kiwi am Kaiser unterwegs. Wollen an der Strecke fahren. Denke das wir so gegen 14.00 Uhr am unteren Parkplatz sind. 

Lg Korfi


----------



## der_platzwart (28. Februar 2015)

Moinsen, das Wetter wird morgen (Sonntag) im Gegensatz zu heute wieder schlecht. Muss aber das eine oder andere Almbier abradln. Start so um 11 Uhr, gerne Richtung Steinhagen. 
LG Dago


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. März 2015)

.


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2015)

Für Samstag sagt die Glaskugel erstens  13 Grad_......und 2._* ab 11 Uhr Habichtshöhe*, *Trailgeballer* ( runter , rauf entspannt), in Richtung Schopketal/Tönsberg vorraus  Schwierigkeiten bis S0 - S2


----------



## wolfi (5. März 2015)

Ich bin noch bis auf weiteres out of order... zermatschtes Bein.


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2015)

UUuppps....wieso zermatscht?


----------



## wolfi (5. März 2015)

Nun ja..... es sieht aus wie mit der eispickel bearbeitet. 
Ich musste mir letzte Woche Krampfadern weg operieren lassen.
Foto?


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2015)

OH ja,bitte, aber nur für die private _Gesichter des Todes Sammlung_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_platzwart (5. März 2015)

Oh nein, kein Foto. Herman hat mir das letzte Woche aufm Handy gezeigt. Da träume ich heute noch von ;-)

Wegen Radln am WE: Samstag bin ich in Dortmund auf Auswärtsfahrt (Rote Erde). Da wirds leider nix mit Biken. Wenn wir nicht allzu schlimm Abends in Dortmund versacken, bin ich Sonntag ev. auch für größeres zu haben. Ich geb noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## crossboss (5. März 2015)

den geilsten Sport der Welt wegen Arminia verpassen...............................................viel Spaß


----------



## fabi.e (5. März 2015)

Ich wäre Samstag morgen um 11 an der hahö dabei!


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2015)

Ja, bis Sa 11 Ha hö


----------



## crossboss (6. März 2015)

.


----------



## fabi.e (7. März 2015)

Guten morgen, ich muss leider für heute absagen, der Kuchen den ich gestern abend gebacken habe ist nichts geworden und muss mich nun nochmal in die Küche stellen, da um 15 Uhr Geburtstags Besuch vor der Tür steht........


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2015)

bin Deister leider raus für heut


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (12. März 2015)

Treibt sich vielleicht heute jemand ab 13uhr im Lübbecker Berg rum?

Wollte später n paar mal die Trails fahren.


----------



## Marchi (18. März 2015)

Moin,
hat jemand Bock uns fünf CC-Kollegen die geilsten trails im Deister kommendes Wochenende zu zeigen? Wir sind im Naturfreundehaus Barsinghausen einquartiert und wollen Freitag bis Sonntag raus. Also bei S3 ist Schluss, no tables, no doubles... 
Wunschformat für die trails bzw. auch mein Vorschlag für die Rubrik der 'geilste trail so far': Brenner Grenzkamm runter nach Gossensass (zumindest fällt mir der jetzt so ein). Klar der Deister ist nicht ganz vergleichbar. 
Oder vielleicht nen Tipp für die Uhrzeiten am Annaturm, oder den Parkplatz am Nienstädter Pass - oder, oder...
Wege sich erkenntlich zu zeigen, gibt es ja genug!
Gruß


----------



## der_platzwart (20. März 2015)

Moinsen,
aus Bielefeld kommend ist die Wetterprognose für Samstag eher zu schlecht für ne Fahrt nach Hannover. Da bleib ich dann auf den heimischen Trails. Auch weil sich die Ausfahrt am Samstag an eine 'Unboxing Party' bei mir anschließen wird (lt. aktueller Sendungsverfolgung) :-D

Für Sonntag sieht das schon anders aus. Da könnte es trocken bleiben. Wer hätte denn sonst noch Lust auf ein Season Opening am Deister? Habe noch 2 Plätze auf dem Dachgepäckträger frei.

VG
dD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. März 2015)

Moin Dago,wär wohl dabei,wenn Wetter gut wird, vermutlich mit dem neuen Rocky ;-)
Wollte gleich nach der Arbeit noch ne Einstellrunde drehn. So gegen 15 Uhr, schätze ich. Wenn Du heut auch noch Bock auf 2 Stündchen Trail hast, dann funk einfach durch;-)
Morgen mal Wetter draussen beobachten....
Sennes unterwegs, da muste morgen vorm Deister natürlich erstmal Testride machen, zum Anpassen Deines Körpers, an die neue Kinetik und GeoVG Jogi


----------



## der_platzwart (20. März 2015)

Oh, neues Rad, freud mich für dich. Quitscht bis hier ;-) Ich wollte jetzt gleich um 15 Uhr mit Jessi los. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du ja dazu stoßen. Schicke dir vor der Abfahrt nen Link zu Glympse. Damit plus Telefon sollten wir uns finden. Das wird aber nicht sehr technisch ...


----------



## crossboss (20. März 2015)

@Dago fand vorhin bei unserem feierabendritt 27,5er  Rocky fährt wie ne wilde Hummel;-) Man gewöhnt sich allerding schnell dran.Fixer bin ich am Trail aber mit dem Großen Bolzen unterwegs, meine ich;-) 
Also Sonnntag Deister, wann genau losfahren?


----------



## der_platzwart (20. März 2015)

Fixer ist gar nicht wichtig. Das breitere Grinsen ist wo zählt ;-)

Würde am Sonntag so auf 9:30 vorbeikommen, dann sollte 11 Uhr starten am Parkplatz Nienstädter Pass drin sein. Oder etwas später?

dD


----------



## vocke1 (20. März 2015)

@crossboss 
Bitte mal zeigen das gute Gestühl!


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2015)

Hey Matze, _guckst Du hier...._

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/owl-dein-e-bike-s-zeigs-e-her.441487/page-83#post-12796864


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2015)

der_platzwart schrieb:


> Fixer ist gar nicht wichtig. Das breitere Grinsen ist wo zählt ;-)
> 
> Würde am Sonntag so auf 9:30 vorbeikommen, dann sollte 11 Uhr starten am Parkplatz Nienstädter Pass drin sein. Oder etwas später?
> 
> dD


 Yepp wär super! Hast PN für Adresse


----------



## Olaf_MTB (27. März 2015)




----------



## crossboss (27. März 2015)

Will morgen auch ab 11 Uhr / Jo.- Berg auf die Trails. Wenn Wetter geht,auch weiter bis Ascheloh Bibertrail und gerne Südhang zurück. Bleibe lieber in der Nähe, falls dann Regen aufkommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. März 2015)

Ich fahre morgen mittag ab hundewiese lieber in den warmen süden,richtung schopke.rentnertrailsurf halt.


----------



## der_platzwart (27. März 2015)

Ich bekomme morgen Vormittag, so DHL will, die neuen Bremsen und Mäntel und hab erst einmal zu schrauben. Will dann aber auch noch raus. Vielleicht schaffe ich 13 Uhr, wenn der gelbe Engel nicht zu spät klingelt. Sonst hätte ich gerne die Trailtour mitgemacht. Für schöne Landschaften ist mir morgen das Wetter zu schlecht ;-) Aber schön, wieder von dir zu hören, Olaf. Gerne beim nächsten mal.

dD


----------



## fabi.e (28. März 2015)

Gleich gehts ab Richtung vinschgau!!  viel Spaß euch in den heimischen Wäldern!!


----------



## crossboss (28. März 2015)

Vinschgau aber ist mir heute auch zu weit

Ich versuhe gleich schon um 10 Zuhause loszufahren, um möglichst viel vor dem Regen zu fahren. Komme dann aber mal da hoch. Momentan ist Wetter noch Bombe .....

@Dago

die spinnen die _Alutecker_ heute erst die Bremse zu liefern13 Uhr ist leider sehr spät. Nimm doch bitte das Scotti und komm einfach mit Morgen ist auch ein schöner Tag zum biken mit der Sennes.............


----------



## Leon96 (2. April 2015)

War in letzter Zeit wer bei der Hasenkanzel?
Wenn ja, ist der Trail aktuell halbwegs fahrbar oder ist das wegen dem Matsch nicht lohnenswert?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. April 2015)

mit deiner fahrtechnik? niemals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leon96 (2. April 2015)

Ja ne is klar! 

Ich war da bisher nur einmal, das war im August. Selbst da war es in den Senken zum Teil nass. Ist halt die Frage wie es da aktuell ausschaut...


----------



## der_platzwart (2. April 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer hat denn Lust, morgen beim Abgrasen der Bielefelder Trails Richtung Steinhagen ein bisschen nass von unten zu werden? Von oben soll es ja trocken bleiben. Start so um 12 Uhr? Johannesberg? Ganz entspannt ...
LG Dago

ps. dieses Hasenkanzelding würde ich mir auch gerne mal zeigen lassen.


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2015)

Ok Dago, zeig ich Dir nach Ostern. Lohnt aber kaum, die 2 Trails und immer wieder dieselbe Abfahrt. Habe gehört das es gar Leute gibt, die den lüttjen Hügel immer wieder hoch schieben müssen;-)

Bis nach Ostern ......bin dann erst mal weg......


----------



## Olaf_MTB (9. April 2015)




----------



## criscross (9. April 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Wer hat, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, am Samstag Zeit und Lust zum Biken?
> Start Samstag 11.00 Uhr an der Habichtshöhe.
> Habichtshöhe-Lämmershagen-Menkhausen (Schopke) Ca. 30km 600 hm



Lust schon...bin aber noch bis Sonntag auf Malle


----------



## Dennis32 (9. April 2015)

Ich will wohl am Samstag nach Warstein in den Park 

Sonst hat ja noch keiner auf.... 

Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?
Allein ist's doof,  kenne den Park auch noch nicht! 

Wenn man sich an den Dieselkosten beteiligt könnte ich auch zwischen Minden und Bielefeld noch 2 einsacken.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. April 2015)

Ich find flowtrail gut und fahr zur eröffnung.
http://www.flowtrail-bad-endbach.de/


----------



## Dennis32 (9. April 2015)

Sieht auch toll aus,  ist mir aber zu weit


----------



## der_platzwart (10. April 2015)

@Olaf_MTB : mal in die Richtung Oerlinghausen kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Wie wäre es denn ein bisschen weiter und noch beim Bienenschmidt einkehren?

@ Dennis32: gerne auch mal nach Warstein, ist noch ein weißer Fleck auf der Landkarte. Aber nicht dieses Wochenende ...

Viele Grüße
dD


----------



## Olaf_MTB (10. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vervenewbie (13. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich suche jemanden der im gebiet Detmold unterwegs ist und auch lust hätte einem totalen Anfänger auch ein paar Technische sachen zu zeigen.  Von Donnerstag Mittag bis Sonntag ist mir alles recht, auch der späte Nachmittag für was "kurzes" würde gehen.

Grüße
Newbie


----------



## balder (14. April 2015)

Hi wer hat Lust morgen ein bisschen im schopke oder am tönsberg ein bisschen Bergab zu fahren? Zeit ist mir egal. Würde mir auch gerne mal eine neue strecke zeigen lassen.


----------



## bitbucket (15. April 2015)

balder schrieb:


> Hi wer hat Lust morgen ein bisschen im schopke oder am tönsberg ein bisschen Bergab zu fahren? Zeit ist mir egal. Würde mir auch gerne mal eine neue strecke zeigen lassen.



Bergabfahren klingt gut. Kenn mich im Schopke oder am Tönsberg nicht aus - ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht mal, wo das ist 

Ich wollte eigentlich am Mittwoch in den Deister oder den Bikepark Warstein, sofern der Mittwoch geöffnet hat. Mittlerweile sollten die Strecken gut abgetrocknet sein.


----------



## balder (15. April 2015)

Klingt an sich ganz gut wann würdest du denn los wollen nach warstein? Und könnten wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden habe leider kein Auto


----------



## bitbucket (15. April 2015)

Grundsätzlich gern. Mit meinem Jeep kann ich kein Bike transportieren. Riesen Wagen, aber kein Platz 

Ansonsten habe ich nur nen kleinen A1 und transportiere mein Rad auf dem Dach, weil im Wagen zu wenig Platz ist. Wenn du also einen weiteren Radträger fürs Dach hast, nehme ich Dich gern mit. Falls nicht, kann ich nur Dich mitnehmen - ohne Rad. Ist wahrscheinlich nicht, was Du Dir vorgestellt hast 

Ich hatte Deine Anfrage bezüglich Mitfahrgelegenheit von kürzlich bereits gelesen, aber wegen meiner etwas komplizierten Situation nicht darauf geantwortet


----------



## balder (15. April 2015)

Achso schade. Wenn du Lust hast können wir uns ja ein anderes mal treffen. Oder ich zeige dir hier das schopke und den tönsberg.


----------



## Dennis32 (15. April 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> .... Warstein, sofern der Mittwoch geöffnet hat. Mittlerweile sollten die Strecken gut abgetrocknet sein.



Ich bin Sonntag auch wieder da...


----------



## bitbucket (15. April 2015)

balder schrieb:


> Achso schade. Wenn du Lust hast können wir uns ja ein anderes mal treffen. Oder ich zeige dir hier das schopke und den tönsberg.



Hallo Balder, ein anderes Mal gern. Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir dann deine Hometrails zeigst. Bin heute allerdings ziemlich schieb- und tretfaul, und werde daher wohl mein Glück im Bikepark Warstein probieren.


----------



## bitbucket (15. April 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag auch wieder da...



Sofern ich von meiner 'Regierung' am Sonntag frei bekomme, möchte ich auch wieder dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitbucket (15. April 2015)

balder schrieb:


> Achso schade. Wenn du Lust hast können wir uns ja ein anderes mal treffen. Oder ich zeige dir hier das schopke und den tönsberg.



Hi Balder, ehrlich gesagt, fahre ich auch lieber mit anderen, als allein. Lass uns heute treffen und Du zeigst mir Deine Hometrails. Ich schicke Dir noch ne PM diesbezüglich.


----------



## Dennis32 (15. April 2015)

Jaja,  das Problem mit der Regierung habe ich auch... 

Aber ich bin immer so unausgeglichen und nöckelig wenn ich nicht min.  1x die Woche Bike


----------



## bitbucket (15. April 2015)

Ja diesen Ansatz habe ich auch schon verfolgt ... leider wurde ich durchschaut. Aber sie geht sehr verständnisvoll damit um, ich darf's halt nicht überteiben.

Ist schon gemein, da ich meine Freundin nur am WE sehen kann, stellt sich bei guten Wetter neuerdings immer die Frage: Biken oder Freundin? Die Welt ist schon ungerecht ...


----------



## crossboss (15. April 2015)

-


----------



## bitbucket (15. April 2015)

Balder und ich hatten heute einen herrlich entspannten Tag auf dem Bike beim Bergabfahren  Besser als jeder Bikepark, weil genug Zeit zum Quatschen und Erfahrungsaustausch war, und der lokale Spot, den er mir gezeigt hat, mehr als sehenswert ist! Später gesellte sich noch ein vorbeifahrender Biker zu uns, der heute - so kam es mir ein wenig vor - scheinbar seinen Spaß am Gravitiy Biken entdeckt hat.

Alles in allem ein perfekter Urlaubstag. Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle an Balder


----------



## balder (15. April 2015)

Ja muss ich auch sagen sehr entspannter tag mit bitbucket hatte selten so entspannte Gesellschaft beim biken. Alles in allem super Tag jederzeit gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_MTB (17. April 2015)




----------



## bitbucket (18. April 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag auch wieder da...



So, nun ist es fix. Bin morgen auch ab ca. 11:00 Uhr in Warstein. Ist ja die letzten Tage schön trocken gewesen ... das könnte richtig nett werden


----------



## balder (26. April 2015)

Hey wer hat den Lust trotz des nicht ganz so tollen Wetters Lust auf ein wenig Bergab Spaß.


----------



## bitbucket (26. April 2015)

balder schrieb:


> Hey wer hat den Lust trotz des nicht ganz so tollen Wetters Lust auf ein wenig Bergab Spaß.



Lust hätte ich schon. War etwas länger unterwegs gestern, daher bräuchte ich noch etwas bis ich meinen Krempel zusammen gepackt habe. Melde mich gleich telefonisch


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2015)

--


----------



## balder (26. April 2015)

War wieder echt klasse mit bitbucket hat richtig Spaß gemacht und mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja auch Glück.


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

Moin Jungs, wie schauts aus mit Biken am 1. Mai ?


----------



## bitbucket (30. April 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, wie schauts aus mit Biken am 1. Mai ?



Ich bin morgen faul und fahre nach Willingen.


----------



## vocke1 (30. April 2015)

Auf jeden Fall!
Nur wann und wo?


----------



## der_platzwart (30. April 2015)

@crossboss Gerne am 1. Mai. Im Bekanntenkreis formiert sich eine Gruppe, die zwischen 11:30 und 12:00 zum Bienenschmidt fährt. Da will ich mit 

Für alle anderen auch: will sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

E


----------



## der_platzwart (30. April 2015)

Ne, die hätte ich namentlich erwähnt


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

E


----------



## vocke1 (30. April 2015)

Steht der Plan mit 11.30Uhr HaHö?
Dann wär ich dabei.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (30. April 2015)




----------



## der_platzwart (30. April 2015)

Meine Bekanntenkreis hat sich auf 12 Uhr Start im Bielefelder Westen geeinigt. Könnt Ihr auch 45 min später an der HaHö? Also 12:15 Uhr, dann sorg ich dafür, dass wir hier um 11:45 Uhr langsam losrollen


----------



## vocke1 (30. April 2015)

Klar, 12.15 ist ok.
Lass mal noch von Dir hören, wenn die Zeit steht.


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

E


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (30. April 2015)

Brilon klingt auch sehr gut, gäbe es da eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit?


----------



## Olaf_MTB (30. April 2015)




----------



## crossboss (30. April 2015)

E


----------



## crossboss (1. Mai 2015)

E


----------



## Olaf_MTB (2. Mai 2015)




----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2015)

E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (3. Mai 2015)

Wozu soll dieses nachträgliche editieren eigendlich gut sein? 
Seid ihr alle undercover oder was?


----------



## vocke1 (3. Mai 2015)

@Dennis32
dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2015)

E


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Mai 2015)

vocke1 schrieb:


> @Dennis32
> dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


und ich erst mal.


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2015)

E


----------



## der_platzwart (3. Mai 2015)

Bei dem ganzen Shnowden-, NSA-, BND-, Frazzenbook-, Bigbrother- und Bigdata-Gehampel kann man aber auch paranoid werden. Und dass sollte man auch ein bisschen :-D


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Mai 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> habt ihr nix zu tun


Wenn du wüsstest........


----------



## kris. (4. Mai 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Wozu soll dieses nachträgliche editieren eigendlich gut sein?



gute frage...


----------



## basti_b (5. Mai 2015)

gehörts hier hin oder in den "Events OWL" Thread? keine Ahnung
Hat zufällig jemand vor hier mit zu fahren?


----------



## vocke1 (5. Mai 2015)

Das kann schon hier bleiben.
Interessant und vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vocke1 (5. Mai 2015)

Mein Senf:
Ich nutze diese Möglichkeit der Verabredung sehr gerne und möchte sie in keinem Fall missen!
Andere Foren nutze ich nicht und bin daher quasi darauf angewiesen.
Klar konstruktive Kritik ist immer willkommen, ist halt immer die Frage wie sie verpackt wird und ich denke das haben wir im ersten Teil recht höflich und belustigend geklärt.


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2015)

E


----------



## Deleted 175627 (5. Mai 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> gehörts hier hin oder in den "Events OWL" Thread? keine Ahnung
> Hat zufällig jemand vor hier mit zu fahren?


hört sich gut an.schön wären ein paar mehr angaben.da bin ich bei.


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2015)

<- dieser User liebt seine Ignore-List 

ansonsten: Im Sinne der Lesbarkeit und um die nicht editierten Reaktionen einordnen zu können ist es sicherlich sinnvoll einmal gepostetes so zu lassen. Und wenn sich wirklich mal was ändert, dann schreibt ma halt:"Planänderung" oder "Hat sich erledigt" oder was auch immer.

Offtopic entfernt #Anto


Btt: Jemand Lust auf ne gechillte Runde morgen?


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Mai 2015)

kris. schrieb:


> Btt: Jemand Lust auf ne gechillte Runde morgen?


Wo?
Wann?


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2015)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Wo?
> Wann?



Da ich nicht mobil bin: Rund um Detmold.
Wann: Vormittag und/oder früher Nachmittag.


----------



## nippelspanner (6. Mai 2015)

Vormittag / früher Nachmittag? 
Da arbeite ich noch, sorry.


----------



## kris. (6. Mai 2015)

andermal 

hab morgen frei, das muss ich nutzen. 
da will so ein dicker schneemensch gescheucht werden


----------



## Anto (6. Mai 2015)

Spam und Offtopic der aktuellen Beiträge sind entfernt. Ihr könnt euch wieder ungestört verabreden. 
Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## brain072 (12. Mai 2015)

Moin, ist hier Himmelfahrt was geplant an Touren fahrt. Würde mich gerne wo einzecken... Sollte aber deutlich über 50km sein, will mich auspowern. Ansonsten fahre ich so und nehme gerne Leute mit. Geht dann auf dem H wohl Richtung Extersteine und zurück oder so. Bin offen für Vorschläge.


----------



## heu20 (19. Mai 2015)

Servus zusammen, 

ich (35) bin gebürtiger Bielefelder, aber wohne schon länger in Oberbayern. Ich werde ab Sonntag den 25.05. für 1 1/2 Wochen auf Lehrgang in Bielfeld sein. Genauer gesagt in Ubbedissen am Rand des Teuto.

Ich würde mich über nette Feierabendrunden oder eine Tour am WE sehr freuen. Fahre ein 130mm AllMountain. Solang es nicht zu steil bergauf geht halte ich gut mit und bergab fahre ich vor allem gerne technisch. Runterrasen ist nicht soo meins ;-) Heftiger wie auf den Trail Days im Vinschgau dürfte es im Raum Bielefeld ja nicht werden *grins*

Wer also Lust hat mal eine Runde mit mir zu drehen oder Tipss hat immer gern her damit. Hatte an Schopketal und Donoper Teiche gedacht. Das habe ich irgendwie noch im Kopf.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## vocke1 (19. Mai 2015)

@heu20

Hi,

ich wohne in der Senne nahe Flugplatz.
Kannst dich gern spontan melden für die ein oder andere Tour.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## heu20 (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Matthias, 

das ist ja quasi nur einmal übern "Berg" ;-) Melde mich dann, danke!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## heuchler (19. Mai 2015)

War heute Abend jemand zufällig am Hermann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (19. Mai 2015)

heuchler schrieb:


> War heute Abend jemand zufällig am Hermann?



nö, war da was besonderes? ist ein harvester unterwegs?


----------



## heuchler (20. Mai 2015)

Nein, niemand unterwegs derzeit. 
Wobei der 2. Teil bei vorheriger Einfahrt "Sitzgruppe" schon arg verforstet ist mit querliegenden Ästen.
Davor und danach geht's dann wieder - Rüttelpiste halt. 

Habe da gestern Abend nur wen gesehen, das war's auch.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. Mai 2015)

jupp


----------



## heuchler (20. Mai 2015)

Jupp?


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2015)

http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/


----------



## Stubenkueken (21. Mai 2015)

Sind am Sa da. Vllt sieht man sich


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2015)




----------



## Olaf_MTB (23. Mai 2015)




----------



## criscross (23. Mai 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Starte heute um 11.00 an der Hahö.


bin um 11.00 da


----------



## Olaf_MTB (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. Mai 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> ... und heute?


heute regnets :-(


----------



## heuchler (25. Mai 2015)

Hier scheint die Sonne. Das ist der Unterschied zu Bielefeld..


----------



## djmanny9125 (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted 175627 (25. Mai 2015)

ob regen oder nicht.ich fahre ab 15.00h.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (27. Mai 2015)




----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2015)

schöne tagestour


----------



## Dennis32 (27. Mai 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> schöne tagestour


----------



## crossboss (27. Mai 2015)

e


----------



## heu20 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie vorher angekündigt werde ich dieses WE mal die Gegend um die Velmerstoten und ev Schlangen unsicher machen. Wenn jemand mit möchte (bin kein Raser, sondern eher Genussfahrer, der gerne technsich fährt).

Falls jemand Lust hat gemeinsam in die Pedale zu treten würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andlie (30. Mai 2015)

@ Olaf: Ist ne schöne Tour (allerdings auch viel Schotter, Hardtail reicht), bin sie über Ostern im Schnee gefahren. Allerdings von Dillenburg  über Winterberg, Brilon zurück nach Bielefeld.  Euch nen guten Tritt.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (30. Mai 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Rothaarsteig von Brilon nach Dillenburg
> 154,8 km 2720 hm in drei Etappen Do., 04.06.2015 - Sa., 06.06.2015.
> Zwei Übernachtungen.
> Max. noch zwei Mitfahrer.
> Antworten bitte nur via privat Nachricht.


Vielleicht interessiert dich die Tour wenn du einen  Brückentag hast
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cherusker-500-bikepacking-challenge-in-ostwestfalen.740896/
Euch heute eine schöne Tour,war gestern im Wald.


----------



## brain072 (30. Mai 2015)

Fährt eigentlich noch jemand hier?


----------



## hubschraubaer (31. Mai 2015)

Habe vor kommenden Freitag ne Tour auf dem H-Weg zu machen.
So grob gesagt von Bielefeld aus Richtung H-Denkmal.
Mal n paar Meter machen und raus aus `m Winterschlaf. Falls jemand Lust hat, bitte melden.


----------



## crossboss (31. Mai 2015)




----------



## crossboss (31. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_b (9. Juni 2015)

vocke1 schrieb:


> Das kann schon hier bleiben.
> Interessant und vorgemerkt.


auf http://bienenschmidt.de/20-21-06-15-mtb-wochenende/ bzw genau hier gibt es jetzt alle Infos.

Wir sind am Samstag bei der zweiten Tour mit dabei


----------



## criscross (9. Juni 2015)

basti_b schrieb:


> auf http://bienenschmidt.de/20-21-06-15-mtb-wochenende/ bzw genau hier gibt es jetzt alle Infos.
> 
> Wir sind am Samstag bei der zweiten Tour mit dabei


der Rückweg, wäre mein Hinweg zum Bienenschmidt


----------



## vocke1 (9. Juni 2015)

Mich reizt die Externsteine Tour, jemand dabei?


----------



## crossboss (10. Juni 2015)

möglicherweise ja!


----------



## crossboss (12. Juni 2015)

e


----------



## bitbucket (12. Juni 2015)

Lust und Zeit hätte ich schon ... muss allerdings wieder früh weg. Welche Lines sind denn so angesagt? Ü30 und/oder Ladies Only? Oder wird das eher ne Tour? Also so mit richtig pedalieren? Dann wäre ich allerdings raus


----------



## crossboss (13. Juni 2015)

e


----------



## bitbucket (13. Juni 2015)

Ich muss leider umdisponieren. Zwar schrecken mich die 30km nicht (schon eher die 1000hm bergauf), aber ich hätte nach aktuellem Stand nur noch zwei Stunden vor Ort, bevor ich wieder abfliegen müsste. Da säße ich für An-und Abreise länger im Auto als auf dem Bock, macht wenig Sinn. Aber ich komme gern mit, wenn es Euch mal wieder in den Deisten zieht - gern auch nur für's Rumgehüpfe


----------



## Deleted 175627 (16. Juni 2015)

auf die meldung habe ich gewartet.endlich geht da wieder was.

http://www.alpenverein-bielefeld.de/index.php?page=sektion_bielefeld/aktuelles&artikel=1430396857

p.s:nach drei monaten sperrung ist ein uhu aufgegangen.


----------



## crossboss (16. Juni 2015)

e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazman (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Ich bin die nächsten zwei tage in Bad meinBerg,Mittwoch und Donnerstag.ich kenne mich im Teutoburger Wald nicht wirklich aus.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen ab 15Uhr und/oder Donnerstag ab 10Uhr mit mir zu fahren?

Ich bin leider mit Hardtail hier aber ich habe heute festgestellt,es geht

Ihr erreicht mich am besten via SMS oder WhatsApp,Igor meine Nummer 0177 70 30 557

Wäre super,wenn es klappt!

Grüße
Jessi


----------



## rudi-ritzel (17. Juni 2015)

Nabend, plant hier jemand von euch für Samstag ne Kurze Runde rund um Bielefeld/Halle? Suche nette Leute denen ich mich bei lockeren Ausfahrten anschließen kann. 


Tapatalk sucks


----------



## basti_b (19. Juni 2015)

Wer ist denn jetzt morgen früh beim Bienenschmidt anzutreffen?


----------



## crossboss (19. Juni 2015)

e


----------



## Olaf_MTB (1. August 2015)




----------



## Cuberia (1. August 2015)

Ja hallo. Hat morgen vielleicht einer Lust, ne Tour ab Eisernen Anton zu starten. Ich komm aus Ahlen und suche noch nen ortskundigen Guide ;-)


----------



## vocke1 (1. August 2015)

@Cuberia 
Ich könnte meine Dienste anbieten, allerdings erst ab 13Uhr.
Noch jemand dabei?

Gruß der Matze


----------



## Cuberia (1. August 2015)

Hi Matze. Hört sich doch gut an. Bin heute schon mit 2 Kumpels ne Runde gefahrenhttp://www.gpsies.com/map.do?username=Neonpurpur.
Hatte zwar n Navi dabei, hab aber irgendwie nicht alles gefunden.  Können ja die Runde nochmal fahren, oder das, was du so im Angebot hast. Gerne technische Trails und schöne downhills. Komme mit nem 160mm Enduro...
Also morgen gegen 13:00 am Eisernen Anton ?


----------



## vocke1 (1. August 2015)

O.K. unten am Restaurant auf dem Parkplatz oder direkt an dem Sender?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberia (1. August 2015)

Am Restaurant an der Osningstr. Bin gegen 13:00 da.
Bis morgen....


----------



## vocke1 (1. August 2015)

Alles klar, bis morgen.


----------



## der_platzwart (2. August 2015)

Moinsen. Komme grad aus Südfrankreich und bin noch ein bisserl verwirrt ... Morgen ist der Sonntag? Dann würde ich ev. auch mitkommen. Lieber starte ich natürlich am Johannesberg in die andere Richtung. Sonntag Vormittag hier noch mal tickern?
Gute Nacht, der Dago


----------



## vocke1 (2. August 2015)

Hi Dago,

kommst du erst mal zum Anton?


----------



## Olaf_MTB (5. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (6. August 2015)

e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (8. August 2015)

So, wer Lust auf eine Frühschicht hat, morgen 09.08. Um sechs Uhr auf dem johannisberg. Ca 3h trails fahren. Schön gemütlich berg hoch.


----------



## crossboss (9. August 2015)

Schade Wolfi, wäre gern schon um 5 Uhr gestartet....konnte heute morgen leider nicht, weil ich noch _totel Sodbrennen_ von der gestrigen Fox hatte... lol:


----------



## wolfi (9. August 2015)

War ne nette 25 km trailrunde mit nebligem sonnenaufgang beim Peter


----------



## vocke1 (13. August 2015)

Mann Mann Mann!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/11/ews-whistler-dan-atherton-auf-stage-5-15-minuten-hardcore/

Aber seine kleine Schwester hat eh den geilsten Stil...

Ach so mal nebenbei, gemeinsam alt Herren Tour hätt ich mal wieder derbe Lust drauf!


----------



## criscross (13. August 2015)

vocke1 schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/08/11/ews-whistler-dan-atherton-auf-stage-5-15-minuten-hardcore/
> 
> ...


wann ?


----------



## vocke1 (13. August 2015)

morgen kann ich ab 14Uhr.
Gern ne lange Runde, bevor der Sommer endet...


----------



## criscross (13. August 2015)

ich hab leider erst am Sa. Zeit.....


----------



## vocke1 (13. August 2015)

Jep nehm ich auch da auch ab 14 Uhr leider erst


----------



## crossboss (13. August 2015)

Deister, wäre mal am _allerdrannsten_  Den Rest kann ich noch nicht genau sagen....ach sooooo...... doch, Miss. Atherton hat den geilste Ar.... und Hammer Stage, Mr. Dan


----------



## bitbucket (14. August 2015)

Tach die Herren, könnte ich mich ggf. am Samstag beim 'Deistern' einklinken? Ist noch nicht ganz klar, ob es bei mir zeitlich klappt, aber Bock hätte schon da ein bisserl rumzuhüpfen 

Und was fahrt Ihr da so? Mehr Ü30 oder auch Ladies Only?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (14. August 2015)

Wenn die üblichen verdächtigen zum deistern ausrücken kannst dich auf 30 km und 1000 bis 1200 hm einstellen.  Selten eine Strecke zwei mal...  ;-)  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vocke1 (14. August 2015)

Richtig!


----------



## bitbucket (14. August 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Wenn die üblichen verdächtigen zum deistern ausrücken kannst dich auf 30 km und 1000 bis 1200 hm einstellen.  Selten eine Strecke zwei mal...  ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Danke für die Info! Dann bin ich raus ...


----------



## Dennis32 (14. August 2015)

Die Anreise ist zu weit um bei dem Streckennetz nur 6 mal den L. O. oder ü 30 zu fahren.... ;-)  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crossboss (15. August 2015)

e


----------



## Olaf_MTB (18. August 2015)




----------



## Olaf_MTB (23. August 2015)




----------



## the_Shot (23. August 2015)

Was sind das für dämliche Posts? Entweder man postet ne Tour oder lässt es bleiben.


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2015)

hmmm,
das sehe ich ähnlich wie sascha...
dieses nachträgliche löschen ist sowas von nervig!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_MTB (28. August 2015)




----------



## crossboss (28. August 2015)

edit


----------



## freetourer (28. August 2015)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Was sind das für dämliche Posts? Entweder man postet ne Tour oder lässt es bleiben.





wolfi schrieb:


> hmmm,
> das sehe ich ähnlich wie sascha...
> dieses nachträgliche löschen ist sowas von nervig!
> gruß
> wolfi



Ich bin da auch eurer Meinung.

Das Thema hatten wir ja schon vor einiger Zeit - auf meine sachliche Kritik dazu gingen dann aber einige Personen regelrecht an die Decke.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (29. August 2015)




----------



## Olaf_MTB (27. September 2015)




----------



## cdoc (24. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn es gerade noch ziemlich bescheiden aussieht draußen, hat wer Lust auf eine 2 Stunden Tour durch den Teuto? Treffen Bielefeld Kunsthalle, z.B. So Nachmittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnenstern28 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hi, ich bike regelmäßig Sonntags Morgens recht früh ab ca. 9:00 eine ca. 2Std.-Tour auf den Trails in der Nähe von Steinhagen / Peter aufm Berge - irgendwo zwischen Bielefeld und Halle. Versuche das auch im Winter und zur Not auch im Dunkeln durchzuziehen. Würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Gruß, Lars


----------



## rudi-ritzel (3. November 2015)

Hallo, jemand Lust und Laune an Samstag ab ca. 11.00 Uhr eine Runde zwischen Olderdissen und Ascheloh zu drehen?  Start wäre am Peter Restaurant


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (5. November 2015)

Samstag ist das Wetter vorauss. mies. Ich könnte Sonntag (da soll es schön sein) morgens in der Gegend eine Singletrail-Tour anbieten. Start Restaurant Quellental (direkt unterhalb von Peter aufm Berge). Hat wer Lust und wie früh könntet Ihr starten?


----------



## rudi-ritzel (5. November 2015)

Lust schon. Muss aber mal die Regierung fragen was die davon hält. So 2 2 1/2 Std könnte ich mir wohl vorstellen. Mehr gibt der Körper nach monatelanger Pause wahrscheinlich sich nicht her. Wie früh willst du denn los?


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. November 2015)

9:30 ?


----------



## wolfi (6. November 2015)

Moin. Evtl bin ich Sonntag mit dabei. Wie soll denn das Tempo sein? Ich bin bergauf eher sehr gemütlich unterwegs. Gruß, wolfi


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (6. November 2015)

Jau, entspannt hoch und Kapelle bergab ;-) Du, jeder so wie er kann. Komm einfach mit.


----------



## wolfi (6. November 2015)

Hab da noch ne Option im wiehen. Morgen mehr.


----------



## crossboss (6. November 2015)

Ja Sonntag Wiehen Wolfi, wir quatschen noch,-)


----------



## crossboss (8. November 2015)

Wir treffen uns gleich hier zur Trairunde um 11 Uhr: bei Finkenburghang 20, 32549 Bad Oeynhausen
Ist ein Wanderparkplatz.
Bis gleich Mädels.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabelbeißer (17. November 2015)

heyho,

am kommenden Wochenende (20.11 - 22.11) besuch ich wieder meine alte heimat (bielefeld). gibt es vor ort gemeinsame treffs denen ich mich für eine tour anschl. kann? Wohne im Schwarzwald und würde gerne wieder eine Runde im teuto drehen. Veilleicht kennt ja einer hier einen wöhntlich stattfindenen Treff. Habe nen Allmountain/Enduro mit 160er Federweg. Sollte also reichen 

Vielen Dank, Grüße aus dem Süden und vielleicht bis zum Wo-ende

Thomas


----------



## crossboss (21. November 2015)

Ab 11 Uhr auf dem Johannisberg Parkplatz Straße 

Trailrunde Richtung Schwedenschanze


----------



## gabelbeißer (21. November 2015)

hallo crossboss, danke für deine nachricht. Leider muss ich absagen - habe beim autobeladen leider die Steckachse zuhause in der Einfahrt liegen lassen ..... blöd gelaufen. war gestern in sechs bikeläden um nach ersatz zu fragen. muss aber überall bestellt werden

beim nächsten besuch melde ich mich wieder. beste grüße
thomas


----------



## crossboss (21. November 2015)

das nenn ich mal Pech-shit happens-andermal vllt


----------



## Stubenkueken (22. November 2015)

Wir starten um 10 ab 2schlingen unsere trailduro runde. Man darf sich gern anschliessen


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2015)

schade 10 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen-aber euch viel Spaß,-)


----------



## Stubenkueken (22. November 2015)

Na wenn du um 11 startest treffen wir uns bestimmt im Wald. Kennst doch unsere trails bis zur 
wertherschanze


----------



## crossboss (22. November 2015)

yo wir sehen uns vllt in Steinhagen


----------



## Olaf_MTB (1. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (2. Dezember 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe Lust am Samstag ab 11.00 Uhr zu biken - wer ist mit dabei?


wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich dabei....


----------



## Deleted 175627 (2. Dezember 2015)

schlaf ich noch.


----------



## jan1984 (3. Dezember 2015)

Wo wollt ihr denn starten und wie fahrt ihr so?


----------



## crossboss (3. Dezember 2015)

Moinsen, wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr am Johannisberg, für Trailgeniesser, die ganz normal spät aus der Matratze kommen


----------



## jan1984 (3. Dezember 2015)

hört sich gut an, wäre auch dabei


----------



## Olaf_MTB (3. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan1984 (5. Dezember 2015)

Steht 11 uhr?


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2015)

11 Uhr Johannisberg steht,-)


----------



## jan1984 (5. Dezember 2015)

Top, dabei


----------



## Olaf_MTB (5. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2015)

Wetter schaut brauchbar aus-bibber


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2015)

war heute ne nette Trail Tour 

bis sich bei  einem Mitfahrer die Lakritzstangen...ähhhhh.......Sattelrails vom Carbon Sattel verabschiedet haben


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2015)

Yepp war spassig aber mit kleineren Verlusten
Wieso denn: Das Modell _Woodman _von_ Selle Holunder_ funzte aber auch nahezu perfekt,-)


----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2015)

Danke Jungs...und...Hohoho, der _Nico Laus_ hat mir zum _Nikolaus_  Gewinner Eheren beschert, dankeschön!

Der Sattel aus nachwachsendem Holunderholz geht sicher bald in Serie


----------



## Olaf_MTB (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (6. Dezember 2015)

Yo, wir könnten bei gutem Wetter ja ne Trailrunde ab der Habichtshöhe Parkplatz drehen. Erneut 11 Uhr??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_MTB (6. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (7. Dezember 2015)

OK


----------



## vocke1 (8. Dezember 2015)

Sehr nett, Bunny, Manual, Drop usw. erklärt!
Wer Lust drauf hat:


----------



## Andy790 (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche eine Gruppe die am Wochenende eine tour fährt nähe Bielefelde, gerne auch trails! Kennt sich hier jemand aus!?


----------



## jan1984 (9. Dezember 2015)

2 Beiträge weiter oben steht doch schon ein Treff für Samstag


----------



## Andy790 (10. Dezember 2015)

Da würd ich mich gerne anschließen wenn es möglich ist! Gibt es da eine genaue adresse wo man sich da trifft!?
Trailtour hört sich klasse an!


----------



## criscross (11. Dezember 2015)

Andy790 schrieb:


> Da würd ich mich gerne anschließen wenn es möglich ist! Gibt es da eine genaue adresse wo man sich da trifft!?
> Trailtour hört sich klasse an!


Parkplatz Hahö.
steht aber auch schon oben ....


----------



## jan1984 (11. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das wetter wie, angekündigt, schön wird bin ich morgen dabei, evtl in Begleitung


----------



## criscross (12. Dezember 2015)

heute ging es mit 10 Leuten über Trails zum Schopketal,
nette Truppe....gerne wieder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_MTB (13. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (13. Dezember 2015)

Nen Tag in St. Andreasberg ist auch sehr geil ,wenn man im Harz weilt. Is ja noch ne weile mal schaun ob ich frei kriege.


----------



## crossboss (13. Dezember 2015)

War ja ne erstaunlich große Truppe geworden. War heut auch endlich wieder biken-soweit alles Überstanden -oder soll ich "durch" sagen


----------



## Olaf_MTB (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Schon mal vorab zur Info zum mitplanen und mitfahren.
> Ich werden voraussichtlich nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag wieder biken.


schön


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (17. Dezember 2015)

Und wann geht's wo los an diesem WE? Grüße, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djmanny9125 (17. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön, wenn es Sonntag wird bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## crossboss (17. Dezember 2015)

Biken ich wollen,  am Samstag oder und auch So. - schwärmt Yoda im Frühlingswetter 


PS. fahre heute Nachmittag in kurzer Hose ne kürzere Lampenrunde


----------



## vocke1 (17. Dezember 2015)

könnte am So, aber erst ab 12Uhr.


----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts nun mit Sa.-Trailrunde aus;-)


----------



## Olaf_MTB (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2015)

das widerspricht jetzt aber Einsteins Theorien es sei denn du schaffst über Wharp 10


----------



## Olaf_MTB (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Olaf_MTB (18. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (18. Dezember 2015)

wenn oder zu und wird, bist Du schnell


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (18. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei morgen! Gruß, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy790 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde mich auch gerne anmelden und freu mich auf neue trails


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. Dezember 2015)

Bin auf und schaffs vielleicht heute früh,mitten in der Nacht.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (22. Dezember 2015)

Am 2. Weihnachtstrag könnte ich, vermutlich kugelrund ne Runde biken vertragen;-)


----------



## Olaf_MTB (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (25. Dezember 2015)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Habe mich für Sa., um 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Endstation der S-Bahn Linie 1 in Senne
> zur Weihnachtsessen-Verdauungstour verabredet (Waterboerstraße).



heute nicht.....


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Mußte heute erst meinen Shifter reparieren und würde gerne die Tage auch wieder los. Gibt's noch Interessierte für morgen / übermorgen?

Gruß, Lars


----------



## crossboss (27. Dezember 2015)

Fahren kommende Woche, vor Neujahr in den Bikepark  Willi

Dienstag oder Mi. könnte es werden......


----------



## Olaf_MTB (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2015)

ich muss natürlich wieder arbeiten bis Mittwoch


----------



## crossboss (28. Dezember 2015)

erledigt;


----------



## Andy790 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte heute schon mein spass in iburg aber hätte am Mittwoch wohl noch interesse!


----------



## Olaf_MTB (28. Dezember 2015)




----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2016)

heute fahren wir um 12.30 Uhr Trail Runde Richtung Halle,-)

Treff ist auf dem Johannisberg Bielefeld!


----------



## DJeep (3. Januar 2016)

Johannistberg scheint ein beliebter Treffpunkt zu sein. Da hat sich gegen 11 Uhr schon eine andere Gruppe getroffen. 
Wart ihr zu 4 unterwegs? Mir ist gegen 13.30 eine Gruppe entgegen gekommen aus Richtung Fernsehturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2016)

Wir waren zeitweise zu 5 unterwegs Richtung Quellental.


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (3. Januar 2016)

Und wir auch zu fünft ab 11 - haben Euch auch kurz gesehen


----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2016)

Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Und wir auch zu fünft ab 11 - haben Euch auch kurz gesehen


wo??


----------



## Olaf_MTB (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2016)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter und die Bodenverhältnisse mitspielen
> werde ich kommenden Samstag, den 23.01.2016, voraussichtlich wieder biken.
> Start um 11.00 Uhr an der Habichtshöhe in Richtung Oerlinghausen.
> Wer wäre mit dabei?


wenn das Wetter und die Strassenverhältnisse  passen, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## vocke1 (22. Januar 2016)

falle aus wegen Erkältung, aber nä. Sa hoffentlich wieder!


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2016)

Bin Sa Skifahren , viel Spaß;-) Vorsicht, teilweise totales Glatteis im BI Wald!


----------



## Olaf_MTB (31. Januar 2016)




----------



## serhio1977 (5. Februar 2016)

Hi. Ist jemand morgen am Start? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## serhio1977 (28. Februar 2016)

Morgen.  Ist heute jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkd (28. Februar 2016)

Moin serhio 
Wo bist du denn?​


----------



## serhio1977 (28. Februar 2016)

Hi. Ich war um 11:08 auf dem Parkplatz Habitshohe


----------



## Olaf_MTB (1. April 2016)




----------



## crossboss (1. April 2016)

Möchte  morgen wohl auch mal wieder biken gehen; ca 11 Uhr grobe vorgabe in  Richtung Borgholzhausen


----------



## Olaf_MTB (1. April 2016)

11.00 Uhr wäre für mich  ok.


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2016)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> 11.00 Uhr wäre für mich  ok.



Wir können uns , um 11 Uhr an der Kunsthalle treffen. LG


----------



## Olaf_MTB (1. April 2016)

Wäre für mich ok.


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. April 2016)

Sonntag früh geht's ab in deister
Jemand zufällig auch am Start?


----------



## 3rdNERD (1. April 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Sonntag früh geht's ab in deister
> Jemand zufällig auch am Start?


Yep, ich werde mit 'nem Freund auch am Start sein. Wollten den renovierten Ü30 mal unter die Räder nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (1. April 2016)

Cool wir sind auch zu zweit (grünes Trek slash u schwarzes banshee Rune) sind das erste mal da. Ma gucken wie schön es wird. Man sieht sich vllt.


----------



## 3rdNERD (2. April 2016)

Man sieht sich bestimmt. Wir sind mit 'nem schwarzen 601er und 'nem Santa Cruz Nomad unterwegs.


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2016)

Olaf_MTB schrieb:


> Wäre für mich ok.


Bis gleich, Olaf


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2016)

@ stubenküken und 3rdNERD

den Deister im Frühling; 
yo, hatten wir für morgen auch eingetackert. Vllt sehen wir uns dort. Komme mit der  ganzen (Rocky-)Familie.


----------



## Olaf_MTB (2. April 2016)

Bis gleich, Jörg


----------



## 3rdNERD (2. April 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> @ stubenküken und 3rdNERD
> 
> den Deister im Frühling;
> yo, hatten wir für morgen auch eingetackert. Vllt sehen wir uns dort. Komme mit der  ganzen (Rocky-)Familie.


Dann hörst Du mich schon am 'Schmatzen' der F35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. April 2016)

So-Morgen geht es ganz sicher in den Deister, mit Regierungssegen;-) Werden  zu 3, gegen Mittag 12 Uhr an der Parkplatz-Passhöhe sein. Wann ist das andere Rudel dort?

Und alle F35 werden frei gelassen


----------



## 3rdNERD (3. April 2016)

Wir fahren gegen 9:00 Uhr in PB los und müssten somit zwischen zehn und halbelf am Parkplatz sein. Ab da geht es zum Ü30, wo wir uns vermutlich den Rest des Tages tummeln.


----------



## crossboss (3. April 2016)

Moinsen ,fahren erst noch Ladies und einge Trails bevor wir am Ü 30 aufschlagen, vllt bis später


----------



## Olaf_MTB (3. April 2016)

Wer hätte heute Interesse an einer kleinen Tour? 
Start um 12.00 Uhr ab Habichtshöhe in Richtung Oerlinghausen.


----------



## the_Shot (3. April 2016)

@crossboss War der Ladies noch gesperrt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stubenkueken (3. April 2016)

Jo Ladies is dicht

@3rdNERD war lustig mit dir... Wie geht's deinem Kumpel?


----------



## 3rdNERD (4. April 2016)

@Stubenkueken @crossboss @the_Shot Ich fand's auch sehr spaßig mit Euch.

Leider geht es dem Kollegen nicht so dolle: Schulterblatt angebrochen, 3 Rippen durch, andere Seite des Brustkorbs geprellt, Hüfte geprellt und noch'n bisserl Kleinkram. Später hatte ich ziemliche Gewissenbisse, weil ich mich überreden ließ, ihn allein zurückfahren zu lassen ... das passiert mir nicht noch mal.

Aber er kann schon sehr überzeugend wirken. Schließlich bestand er nach dem Sturz darauf, den Ü30 noch bis ganz unten zu fahren. Also erst noch den zweiten Teil des Wurzeltrails, dann haben wir Euch ja an der Schranke getroffen und sind noch den dritten Abschnitt gefahren. Und als ob das nicht reichen würde, ist er anschließend wie ein geölter Blitz bis zur Passhöhe hochpedaliert - ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise das Tempo halten können.


----------



## the_Shot (4. April 2016)

Ich war zwar nicht im Deister, sondern in Warstein, aber trotzdem gute Besserung für Deinen Kollegen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdNERD (4. April 2016)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich war zwar nicht im Deister, sondern in Warstein, aber trotzdem gute Besserung für Deinen Kollegen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Upps, sorry habe Dich verwechselt


----------



## crossboss (4. April 2016)

@Stubenkueken+ 3rdNerd
hat gestern viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht-auch mit Nils und seinen Kumpels. Dem Verletzten wünsche ich gute Besserung.

Mein Junge fliegt mir bereits heftig um die Ohren-nach der Motivation durch euch wurde er nochmal beflügelt

@ Shoti

am Ladies gab es wohl fortlaufende Baumfällarbeiten. ich selbst war jedoch  nicht dort oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. April 2016)

Wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## 3rdNERD (9. April 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht, stecke in Reisevorbereitungen ... ärger mich schon schwarz bei dem Kaiserwetter. Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## crossboss (9. April 2016)

Nix verpasst..... wir sind heute doch  lieber Motorrad gefahrengeiles Wetterchen auch dafür!!!


----------



## Olaf_MTB (12. April 2016)




----------



## crossboss (12. April 2016)

@Olaf		Pn


----------



## Rumpelchen (16. April 2016)

Morgen wollte ich um 10 Uhr in Bielefeld am Fernsehturm starten.
Wer will mit ein paar Trails rocken?

Lg 
Rumpel


----------



## crossboss (16. April 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Morgen wollte ich um 10 Uhr in Bielefeld am Fernsehturm starten.
> Wer will mit ein paar Trails rocken?
> 
> Lg
> Rumpel


10 uhr ist mir leider zu früh wegen familie,-) fahre gegen 11


----------



## Rumpelchen (16. April 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> 10 uhr ist mir leider zu früh wegen familie,-) fahre gegen 11



11 Uhr am Fernsehturm?


----------



## linne (23. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich wohne seit kurzem in Enger. Könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben, wo ich den nächstgelegen Spot mit ein paar Trails finde?
Gerne auch bei PN.
Danke & Gruss
Linne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linne (4. Mai 2016)

Keiner einen Tip für mich?
Das lange Wochenende steht vor der Tür und ich wollte los. Sollte ich zum Fernsehturm oder Peter auf'm Berg und mich dort umsehen?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## linne (4. Mai 2016)

Top tip für einen, der die gegend nicht kennt. Du Nase!


----------



## criscross (4. Mai 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Keiner einen Tip für mich?
> Das lange Wochenende steht vor der Tür und ich wollte los. Sollte ich zum Fernsehturm oder Peter auf'm Berg und mich dort umsehen?


kannst auch zum Quellental fahren......da sind nen paar kleinere Sachen zum hopsen....


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## serhio1977 (4. Mai 2016)

Meine Empfehlung wäre Hermannsweg in jeder Richtung 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juergen1963 (5. Mai 2016)

linne schrieb:


> Keiner einen Tip für mich?
> Das lange Wochenende steht vor der Tür und ich wollte los. Sollte ich zum Fernsehturm oder Peter auf'm Berg und mich dort umsehen?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/singletrail-sims-teuto-um-steinhagen-mitfahrer-gesucht.773537/page-9
Die fahren heute, vieleicht past das ja für dich zeigen können die dir sicherlich was nettes.

Ansonsten mal vom Speigelsberg nach Oerlinghausen fahren. Da findet sich viel von leicht bis anspruchsvoll.


----------



## chucki_bo (5. Mai 2016)

Bevor Du auf dem Hermannsweg an Vatertag fährst, stellst Du Dich besser auf die A2 in den Stau. Da hast Du wenigstens Radio. 

Auch wenn dir der Tipp von kstar nicht so gut passt, Recht hat er. Fahr doch einfach ne Runde. 

Das Wiehengebirge ist von Enger auch nicht weit und nicht sonderlich überlaufen. 

Zum Beispiel in Rödinghausen einsteigen und losfahren. Da findest Du auch was von alleine.  

chucki


----------



## serhio1977 (5. Mai 2016)

Hast du auch recht 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AP0C (24. Mai 2016)

Um nochmal grade meine direkten Nachbarn aufzuschrecken: Ich will morgen mit dem RR in den Harz. Vielleicht kann man sich da ja ein Ticket teilen... Mehr dazu hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tagestour-in-den-harz-25-05.804190/


----------



## Juergen1963 (26. Mai 2016)

Jemand Lust morgen eine Tour zu fahren? Ich wollte aus dem Raum Oerlinghausen grobe Richtung Donoperteiche / Externsteine. 
Gemütlich weg, kein Rennen, nicht zu viele HM.


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Mai 2016)

Nagelfalle in Bad Iburg, passt ein bischen auf.

http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104236/3337292


----------



## jan1984 (13. Juni 2016)

Moin in die Runde,
Gibt es unter der Woche Leute die enduro mäßig um bi unterwegs sind wo man sich mal anschließen kann?
Gruß Jan


----------



## Olaf_MTB (3. September 2016)




----------



## crossboss (3. September 2016)

Muß mich etwas  schonen....fahre nochmal in den Deister.....


----------



## Olaf_MTB (4. September 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. September 2016)

Fahre Samstag die gesamte Strecke von Hörstel als Marathon nach Bi gut 100km ca 2000 hm auf und neben dem H Weg.
Wenn sich jemand mitfahren will kann gern mitkommen.
Zug für Hinfahrt und Treff ausschließlich per PN!


----------



## Kiter94 (9. September 2016)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

ich bin neu hier im OWL Thread, wohne in Bielefeld und bin auf der Suche nach Leuten um gemeinsam die Trails zu rocken.
Leider habe ich bisher wenig Erfolg gehabt und bin meistens alleine unterwegs.

Wie organisiert ihr euch immer, gibt es z.B ne Whatsapp Gruppe oä?

Möchte Sonntag vormittag oder Mittag gerne ne Tour im Teuto fahren (Start ab Kunsthalle oder Tierpark),
ist noch jemand unterwegs, dem ich mich anschließen kann, oder der sich mir anschließen möchte? 

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Stubenkueken (11. September 2016)

Hey kiter ich bin heute ab ca 12.15 für ca 2std unterwegs und starte bei zweischlingen. Komm doch mit wenn du Bock hast. Können uns auch am Fernsehturm treffen wenn du nich wieder hoch kurbeln möchtest


----------



## Kiter94 (11. September 2016)

Ach Mist, zu spät gelesen  

bist du die Woche noch mal unterwegs oder jemand anders?


----------



## Xeleux (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo... Fährt jemand morgen so gegen 9:30 Uhr?


----------



## serhio1977 (29. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist Startpunkt? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeleux (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich starte morgen von der Wittekindsquelle Bergkirchen in Richtung Kaiser... Wenn jemand Bock hat sich mir anschließen, herzlich gern!!!


----------



## serhio1977 (29. Oktober 2016)

Um wieviel Uhr? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeleux (29. Oktober 2016)

9:30 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serhio1977 (29. Oktober 2016)

Dann bis morgen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## serhio1977 (29. Oktober 2016)

Hardtail oder fully? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## serhio1977 (29. Oktober 2016)

Schön [emoji3][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## serhio1977 (30. Oktober 2016)

Jungs ich komme aus Bielefeld. Könnt ihr mir genaue Adresse vom Treffpunkt sagen? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serhio1977 (30. Oktober 2016)

Danke. Ich hoffe der liest das mit [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeleux (30. Oktober 2016)

Mach ich....[emoji106]
@k_star Danke für's schnelle Antworten


----------



## Rumpelchen (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahr heute um halb 11 von 2Schlingen, Bielefeld Quelle, Richtung Fernsehturm los. 

Allerdings muss man gucken was man alles fahren kann an Trails da der Harvester alles zerstoert hat. 

Vielleicht bis später!!!


----------



## crossboss (30. Oktober 2016)

@Rumpelchen 
Vllt sehen wir uns irgendwo dort am DH. Kann aber erst ab 12 Uhr los.


----------



## Ock (17. Februar 2017)

Moin Moin, bin noch recht neu in Bielefeld und treffe mich morgen mit einem Bekannten um zwei Uhr vor der Kunsthalle in Bielefeld. Wir wollen von da aus eine Tour auf der Brackweder Seite drehen. Distanz steht noch nicht fest, es sollen nur möglichst viele Trails gefahren werden. Falls jemand Lust hat ist er gerne willkommen.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. März 2017)

Sollen wir nicht mal wieder eine Deister-Frühlingstour starten?


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2017)

yepp, geil aber diesen  Sonntag fahr ich bereits Motorrad zum Diemelsee. Für morgen ist noch offen.....


----------



## imfluss (29. März 2017)

Falls jemand Bock auf eine XXL-Runde im westlichen Teuto hat (hoher Trailanteil garantiert) : http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16373


----------



## mawe (12. April 2017)

Tour in der Region Bielefeld / Detmold

Hallo Ostwestalen,

ich bin am Karfreitag in der Gegend Bielefeld / Detmold und würde dort gern eine nette Tour fahren.
Konditionell sind bei mir wohl bis zu 1700 HM drin.
Ist jemand an dem Tag unterwegs und würde mich mitnehmen?


----------



## MoritzBen (14. April 2017)

Hallo!
Hätte auch in nächster Zeit bock auf ein bisschen enduro zu fahren! Hab aber keine Ahnung wo die ganzen trails sind..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (28. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre um 16:00 ab Eiserner Anton eine Runde über Bielstein und Hermann zurück nach Hause (Hardtail, zügig). Hat wer Bock?

Cheers,
D


----------



## criscross (16. Mai 2017)

Trailtour am Samstag den 20.5. um 12.00h.
Hallo zusammen,
ich bekomme am Samstag Enduro Besuch aus Köln und möchte dem gerne unseren Teuto in Bielefeld zeigen.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann uns gerne begleiten.
Streckenlänge ca. 32km und einige Hm .
Treffpunkt gibts bei mir per PN


----------



## Wiehenrider (2. September 2017)

Moin, hat jemand Bock auf ne Runde am Kaiser? Wann: heute. Zeit: egal.

Cheers Pascal


----------



## TMD23 (26. September 2017)

Moin zusammen,

sind hier auch Biker aus Paderborn unterwegs? Bin neu hier...

Gerne auch Treff direkt am Teuto, z.B. Detmold.


----------



## Peters_ (27. September 2017)

Jo. Fahre meist aus Paderborn nach Schlangen und dann richtung Velmerstod.


----------



## Jpt912 (27. September 2017)

nic-baker schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand Bock auf ne Runde am Kaiser? Wann: heute. Zeit: egal.
> 
> Cheers Pascal


Da bin ich wohl unterwegs


----------



## Juergen1963 (28. September 2017)

TMD23 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> sind hier auch Biker aus Paderborn unterwegs? Bin neu hier...


Nicht direkt Paderborn aber öfter mal in der Egge oder ab Haxter Grund unterwegs,
Ab Oktober kannst Du auch mal hier rein schauen , da  werden regelmäßig  nette CC Touren angeboten.


----------



## 3rdNERD (3. Oktober 2017)

TMD23 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> sind hier auch Biker aus Paderborn unterwegs? Bin neu hier...


Yep, bin aus PB. Was fährst Du? CC, Marathon, AM, Enduro, Freeride? Ich bin extrem tretfaul, quäle mich nur widerwillig und motzend bergauf, werde aber munter, wenn's bergab geht


----------



## TMD23 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hi!


Peters_ schrieb:


> Jo. Fahre meist aus Paderborn nach Schlangen und dann richtung Velmerstod.


Fährst du denn dann auf der Straße nach Schlangen? Das ist ja schon recht weit mit dem MTB...
Ich hoffe das Wetter hält sich diese Woche einigermaßen, dann würde ich auch noch mal fahren.

Beste Grüße
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxWellsFinest (22. Januar 2018)

Hallo allerseits, 
ich bin Max aus Marburg und bin für 4 Wochen für ein Praktikum in Bielefeld.
Meine Youtube/Strava - Recherche hat ergeben, dass es hier doch ganz nette Trails geben muss 
Deshalb habe ich mein Jeffsy mit im Gepäck und wollte am WE gerne ne Erkundungstour machen.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen und kann mir vielleicht bisschen was zeigen?
Revanchiere mich natürlich gerne bei einem Marburg Besuch eurerseits mit einer Tour über unsere Sahnetrails! 
Grüße


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Danimal (22. Januar 2018)

Selbst wenn der Wald nicht offiziell gesperrt wäre, die meisten Trails liegen eh zu mit umgefallenen Bäumen - da geht gerade einfach nix.


----------



## MaxWellsFinest (22. Januar 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann muss ich mich wohl noch etwas gedulden.


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Wer Bock auf Touren und Trails im Bremerraum hat kann der Gruppe gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------



## Olaf_MTB (5. Januar 2019)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jutschi (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
43jähriger Papa ist seit einer Weile neu in OWL (Delbrück) und sucht noch Biker zum regelmäßigen Biken (naja mit 2 Kindern zuhause doch nicht ständig auf Achse) in Paderborn, um die Externsteine, Herrmannsdenkmal oder auch Trailground in Brilon oder so (wo es halt bisschen Spaß macht). Fahre ein Hardtail und eher so Allmountain, Enduro, Crosscountry, also kein Bikepark. 
Sonst bin ich auch für ein Bierchen, nette Gespräche usw. gern zu haben.
LG Julius


----------



## 3rdNERD (27. Juli 2022)

Moin Julius,

lebe ganz in der Nähe und fahre zwar primär Bikepark, aber mit meinem neuen Bike auch vermehrt wieder Trails. So richtige Touren sind eher nicht meins und der Uphill ist für mich nur ein notwendiges Übel, um es bergab krachen zu lassen.

Wenn dich das jetzt nicht völlig verschreckt hat, können wir uns gern mal im Trailground Brilon oder zu ner kleinen Runde in der Egge verabreden.

Gruß,


----------



## Bike-FaN (31. Juli 2022)

Hey Julius,

ich bin in einer sehr ähnlichen Situatiuon (ebenfalls zwei kleine Kinder) und wohne und fahre meist in oder um Paderborn traillastige Touren, gerne auch mal im Trailground und hin und wieder im Bikepark. 
Da lässt sich doch sicher mal was organisieren. Wann und wo fährst du denn meist?

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------

